#xubuntu 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(homebrewcider/#xubuntu) I had it set up so that it would boot directly to windows, for wife and kids, and i would start linux through the f8 key on boot
<aussieman> i upgrade last night - got a new firefox but its a bit unstable - anyon else had issues?
(homebrewcider/#xubuntu) ok, I'm following the guide and getting somewheere
(MajorPayne/#xubuntu) aussieman: Upgrade to what?
<aussieman> apt-get upgarde im usinf fiesty sorry
<MajorPayne> Ahh.  Ok.  I thought you were talking about a dist-upgrade.  As for the Firefox issue, I'm not sure.
<aussieman> its gone all stuck. tabs close and open very slow
<aussieman> i had no prob before ....
<aussieman> ill just wait to see if someone fixes it soon and use galeon or ? in the meantime if i get annoyed
<MajorPayne> I use Epiphany.  Maybe someone in #ubuntu knows more about it.  That's a general issue.
<homebrewcider> hey guys, I'm back I think it went well, guess I'll find out hey?
<mkquist> MajorPayne: that a browser?
<homebrewcider> epiphany is a browser yes
<MajorPayne> mkquist: Yea.  It's the default Gnome browser.
<aussieman> yeh ill ask if i get pised off more ... i like galeon more than epiphany it has a couple of little things epi dont have
<aussieman> thanks for answering MajorPayne
<aussieman> homebrewcider, and you too
<MajorPayne> aussieman: I may have answered, but I didn't help you much :-|
<homebrewcider> rebooting now, fingers crossed
<aussieman> oh answering is half the battle - i mean if we talk we find a way ....
<homebrewcider> thanx guys
<MajorPayne> homebrewcider: Goodluck.
* aussieman gonna make some brekky
<mkquist> didnt realize that Epiphany was the default... lol
<aussieman> yeh but galeon is better :-)
<MajorPayne> mkquist: It's the Gnome default, not the Ubuntu default.
<mkquist> ic
<mkquist> that woruld be the reason then
<MajorPayne> I don't know about Galeon, I never tryed it.
<MajorPayne> mkquist: It's a bit faster on startup I find.  That's the only reason I use it.
<MajorPayne> Sometimes I can sit there for a little while waiting for Firefox.
<MajorPayne> But it doesn't have all the features of Firefox.
<MajorPayne> But it does use the same rendering engine as Firefox, so it should be able to display all the web pages that work with Firefox.
<mkquist> was just reading about it on wiki
<mikebarta> wireless question?
<mikebarta> looks like xubuntu doesn't install wireless support out of the 'box' yes?
<MajorPayne> mikebarta: It does have wireless support.
<MajorPayne> Try launching nm-applet.
<homebrewcider> hey guys
<MajorPayne> If that works for you, add it to your startup applications.
<homebrewcider> all good
<MajorPayne> homebrewcider: Great!
<homebrewcider> can I swear here?
<MajorPayne> homebrewcider: No.
<homebrewcider> you guys are f****** legends
<homebrewcider> cheers
<MajorPayne> homebrewcider: At least that is what ubotu says :-P
<MajorPayne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MajorPayne> see?
<homebrewcider> I put the **** in myself
<MajorPayne> Yea, I know.
<homebrewcider> so as not to offend
<homebrewcider> thanks a million guys
<homebrewcider> ok, other work to do
<homebrewcider> see yas
<mkquist> homebrewcider: ood to hear g/l
<mikebarta> hmm.wirelrss.opts isn't there maybe detection issue
<MajorPayne> mikebarta: Maybe this will help:
<MajorPayne> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikebarta> thx
<MajorPayne> What is the volume control applet used in Gnome called?  I would like to use it in Xubuntu.
<mkquist> MajorPayne: ur not talking about alsamixer?
<MajorPayne> mkquist: alsamixer is nice, but I don't like to open a terminal every time.
<MajorPayne> I am talking about the applet, kinda like nm-applet
<mkquist> ic - having probs with this old machine and sound right now myself...  idk that one sorry
<MajorPayne> Ok.  I will continue to use alsamixer.  I am sure I will figure it out later.
<mrmonday> can you get beryl or compiz fusion on xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> mrmonday: Yes.
<mrmonday> thanks
<Pumpernickel> MajorPayne: Xubuntu has an almost identical applet - have you had problems with it?
<djape> O_o
<VladimirMelo> Pumpernickel: do you know if all xfce po files are available in launchpad?
<MajorPayne> Pumpernickel: Sorry, I just got back.  I havn't found the Xfce applet.
<boarder-winterma> hello
<boarder-winterma> my problem is in the top line of each program where the name is in, in the top left corner is a little o which should not be there
<boarder-winterma> how to get it away
<boarder-winterma> installation 1h old
<TheSheep> boarder-winterma: settings->window manager settings
<TheSheep> boarder-winterma: drag and drop it
<TheSheep> boarder-winterma: in the 'button layout' section
<TheSheep> boarder-winterma: I assume you mean the 'stick' button
<boarder-winterma> no this is no button
<boarder-winterma> simply an o
<boarder-winterma> you can't click on it ;)
<boarder-winterma> i am going to upload screenshot
<boarder-winterma> http://rapidshare.com/files/46737534/snapshot1.png.html
<MajorPayne> boarder-winterma: You will have to find a better site to host that.  It says something about meeting the maximum download for free users.
<boarder-winterma> oO
<boarder-winterma> ok try annother one :)
<MajorPayne> boarder-winterma: Not that I would know how to fix your problem.  I am just telling you what happended when I went to that site.
<boarder-winterma> omg i thought rapidshare would be good :/
<boarder-winterma> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NBIJ8QN0
<boarder-winterma> try this one ;)
<TheSheep> boarder-winterma: that's a button, just like the 'maximize widnow' and 'close' ones
<mrmonday> wheres the "enable desktop effects" option in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> boarder-winterma: and you can configure it in the window manager settings
<zials> why didn't you use something like imageshack to host the screenshot?
<boarder-winterma> don't know :/
<npnfun> I am unable to resize the window using the top edge.
<npnfun> what should I do to achieve this.
<TheSheep> npnfun: xfwm4 doesn't do that
<bambam_> hi
<bambam_> i'm experiencing problems with avi-files and mplayer on ppc, it's just breakin on illegal instructions
<bambam_> anyone familiar with this problem
<bambam_> ?
<TheSheep> bambam_: you might want to ask on #mplayer
<bambam_> TheSheep: the package comes from multiverse
<npnfun> TheSheep; any alternatives if xfwm4 does n't support the feature.
<TheSheep> npnfun: of course, you can use the gnome's metacity, for example
<npnfun> I am using xubuntu for performance and it is working well.  Does metacity will show any impact on this.
<TheSheep> npnfun: yes
<TheSheep> npnfun: it's fatter than xfwm
<npnfun> ok.
<npnfun> The quick starter option in openoffice is grayed(disabled).  I am unable to enable it.
<npnfun> do you know any thing about it.
<npnfun> It is working fine in ubuntu.
<maxamillion> TheSheep: metacity is faster than xfwm?
<TheSheep> fatter
<TheSheep> more fat
<TheSheep> obese
<maxamillion> ah
* maxamillion aparently needs more coffee
<godless> Uhm.
<godless> I get breaks between mp3's during playback... like two songs that should blend ... don't. I tried different players but that's not it. Any thoughts?
<godless> it's not a 2 second break. Just enough so as to be not quite right.
<TheSheep> godless: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gapless_playback
<godless> time for me to get mpd going I guess
<godless> even though I'm only rocking one working pc at the moment :)
<elbing> rocking all over the world :p
<timposey> hello - help, everytime i touch a key my screen flashes and i have to hold down the key for a full second for the letter to appear on the screen
<timposey_> I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
<timposey_> I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
<SolarWar> does anyone here have experience with an ipw2100 wireless driver being unable to associate with an AP
<timposey_> I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
#xubuntu 2007-08-04
<ir5> anyone know how to watch online streaming video, intended for win media player?
<MajorPayne> !codecs | ir5
<ubotu> ir5: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MajorPayne> That may be a good start.
<MajorPayne> Bahh.  He is gone!
<timposey> Getting message when trying to boot up system that says ISOLINUX:  Disk Error, AX=0000, drive 80
<timposey> Getting message when trying to boot up system that says ISOLINUX:  Disk Error 01, AX=0000, drive 80
<timposey> TheSheep:  are you here?
<digiqq> why doesnt my systray showup on the panel?
<nikolam> Argh, any of you tried Tribe3?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MajorPayne> nikolam: Maybe someone in #ubuntu+1
<Pumpernickel> If you ask in there, make sure you ask your real question.  They're no more telepathic than we are.
<clefia> Hi, is Synaptic Package Manager's list self updating?
<MajorPayne> clefia: Yes.
<MajorPayne> clefia: Or you can press reload.
<clefia> MajorPayne, I think that worked. The gaim version is still the same though. I'll see if other packages were updated to newer versions
<magic_ninja> ne know the package name for libmad
<Jester45> !mad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> magic_ninja, apt-cache search libmad might help
<h3sp4wn> What are the main changes for Ubuntu Gutsy (in terms of XFCE)
<Catoptromancy> its really up to xfce i think
<Catoptromancy> there should be an updated Xfce I presume
<h3sp4wn> I am quite pleased that xubuntu never got that network manager by default
<tonyyarusso> h3sp4wn: what do you use instead?
<h3sp4wn> tonyyarusso: Nothing - but I may use something on my laptop if I find something suitable
<nikolam> Hello
<selig5> HI
<nikolam> I am using/testing Tribe3
<selig5> ok
<nikolam> And I turned on updates (recommendend ones)
<nikolam> After few updating (huge may I say)
<nikolam> I encountered tons of bugs
<nikolam> Am I mistaken to eather turn on recommended updates
<tonyyarusso> nikolam: /join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy issues
<nikolam> Or am I mistaken to tribe tribe3+updates for working machine?
<nikolam> OK :)
<selig5> install stable version
<selig5> isn't the purpose of tribe3 release to find bugs?
<nikolam> Yes, I will stick to Gutsy tribe3 With updates, so I could report them
<hyper_ch> anyone alive?
<IonParticle> not really?
<hyper_ch> too bad... need someone to test out my proxy server... friend of mine had troubles yesterday
<IonParticle> not sure I know what a proxy server is :/
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: proxy servers are cool ;)
<IonParticle> lol
<IonParticle> what do you need done?
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: sombebody already tested it... but I wonder why my friend couldn't use it yesterday
<IonParticle> ahh
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: well, a proxy server has multiple uses... making connection availables on firewalled networks or anonymized surfing or caching from stuff...
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<IonParticle> er, is a vpn server also a proxy server?
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: nope
<IonParticle> ok
<IonParticle> so what are you using it for, hyper_ch?
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: is use it on an online-browser-game so that my buddy can look after the account when I can't
<IonParticle> ahhh
<hyper_ch> yeah, he's in Australia... so when I'm sleeping he is up and can look at the account
<IonParticle> cool, you mean when you're sleeping?
<IonParticle> lol
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: BUT it would be very suspicious if "I" login once from Switzerland and once from Australia within a couple of hours ;)
<IonParticle> *shrug* it's just account sharing though, isn't it?
<IonParticle> I share the same account in World of WarCraft with my sister
<IonParticle> and she's on the other side of the world
<IonParticle> too
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: it's account sharing but for that online game it's now allowed ;)
<hyper_ch> WoW just takes too much time ;)
<IonParticle> ahh
<hyper_ch> hence making use of proxy :)
<IonParticle> all MMOs are timesinks
<IonParticle> lol
<hyper_ch> well, he doesn't do anything by save my ships and resources if I get attacked...
<hyper_ch> so it's not that bad
<hyper_ch> luckily on linux there are some problems with running mmorpgs
<IonParticle> ll
<IonParticle> lol*
<hyper_ch> well, I played diablo 2 as beta tester until sometime in v1.10
<hyper_ch> I don't think I played another game as long as diablo 2
<IonParticle> StarCraft for me
<IonParticle> even now
<IonParticle> I still think it's fun
<IonParticle> whereas WoW has been relegated to just tedius
<nikolam> Hello, am I crazy or VMWare server is available for FREE for Linux users? :)
<hyper_ch> terrans?
<hyper_ch> nikolam: nope it is
<hyper_ch> nikolam: however you have to register to get a serial
<hyper_ch> nikolam: I got myself 100 serials ;)
<IonParticle> lol
<nikolam> Get setial> Happily ever after :))
<hyper_ch> IonParticle: you sound like a Zerg Player?
<IonParticle> I was most proficient at zerg Oo
<hyper_ch> zergs are cool
<hyper_ch> but I also thought the photon canons were nice, as they attack ground and air tragets
<IonParticle> vulnerable with the dependence on pylons though
<hyper_ch> that's true.... but what I never really managed to play are the ghosts... I dunno... they just didn't work out somehow
<nikolam> Did anyone tried this new expansion pack for St/Broadwar
<hyper_ch> new extension pack?
<IonParticle> brood war?
<nikolam> expension :) "Life of Marine"
<hyper_ch> nope, only broodwars
<nikolam> is seems that those are sigle-player campaings
<IonParticle> ahh
<IonParticle> must be unofficial
<IonParticle> sc2 coming, woot
<nikolam> I dont know if Starcraft 3 is released
<nikolam> Or 2 sorry :)
<IonParticle> they're developing StarCraft 2 right now
<hyper_ch> it will be released... there are already some pics
<IonParticle> who knows when they'll release it though
<nikolam> I always more liked technology gizmoes than magic and sort of in warcraft..
<nikolam> I am eager to see some Truely multiplayer universe based on Star Trek also
<IonParticle> Star Trek Online is in development too
<nikolam> No magic: Technology
<hyper_ch> hmm, I join up for the Borg collective
<nikolam> Ahh, I cant wait :)
<IonParticle> but I don't have much hope for Trek gaming, given the state that it's in right now
<nikolam> Dunno, I think that I will much better live in that universe then in one based on magic and so
<hyper_ch> nikolam: why?
<nikolam> Somehow magic is something that is legend or myth and will never be seen in life RL
<hyper_ch> nikolam: how can you be so sure?
<nikolam> Technology and SF things are known to be reality after few decades
<hyper_ch> nikolam: so can magic be ;)
<nikolam> I drive a car and we have a spacestation above our heads, not Dragons and Orcs :)
<hyper_ch> on a probability scale, there must be some dragons and orcs in our universe
<IonParticle> lol
<nikolam> LOL
<IonParticle> yes, in some galaxy somehwere
<IonParticle> somewhere*
<hyper_ch> or parallel universe
<nikolam> In twilight zone.. Those things are products of imagination of one species on one small planet
<nikolam> but laws of physics are universal
<hyper_ch> are they?
<IonParticle> for this universe
<nikolam> So my bet is more on technology based SF, since we could live in it in few decades
<TheSheep> the dragons in your mind are as real for *you* as anything else
<hyper_ch> how can we be sure, that what we perceive as laws of physics are actually real?
<nikolam> We could learn something on Bio-implants and social reactions to robots and so but what I have to do with knowing how to kill a dragon? :)
<hyper_ch> if I remember correctly from physics classes the three laws of newtons were overthrown by quantumphsysics
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and then the quantum physics is overthrown by a cat
<nikolam> Not evrthrown. But Newton laws are jus special part of quantum
<hyper_ch> in the end we are very limited creatures and what we know/see isn't necessarily the way it is
<nikolam> When some parameters are small
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you know that cat?
<nikolam> Yes, so we develop computers to make smart machines who will create entities who will be smarter then us.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: we don't even know if all of us see the same universe with the same laws :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: cool :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: my universe is better than yours ;)
<nikolam> Laws or not, my ass cant travel very far in the universe before i die :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: of course it is, I always get the worst ones :(
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you know why? So that you can improve it ;)
<hyper_ch> nikolam: you ass maybe can't but your mind can
<nikolam> No it cant my mind is just a state of neuron cells in my brain. I cant put that state into something else and stay beiung the same. We are corportial beings
<nikolam> We live and we die and that is what we are.
<nikolam> But AI never needs to die
<hyper_ch> nikolam: aren't we more than just the sums of our particles?
<nikolam> yes, since we call ourselves "inteligent" :)
<hyper_ch> so, there has to be something more than just the corportial part
<nikolam> The main difference between bird on your widows, your dog and you is your Brain :)
<TheSheep> nikolam: I'd be interested in any proofs or indications of the fact that we are corporeal only
<nikolam> i`d be interested in some proofs that we aren`t. :)
<nikolam> W have soul, that is for shure
<TheSheep> besides, this discussion should be probably moved to a less official channel :)
<nikolam> Yes :)
<hyper_ch> :)
<nikolam> Sorry . Enning SF and Game talk.
<IonParticle> it's not like anyone else is talking anyways
<IonParticle> so go on
<IonParticle> lol
<fwaokda> ok im new to everything linux and i just installed xubuntu on my ps3. I'm now trying to get the wireless connection to work and found this link: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/geoff/ps3-linux-patches.git;a=commit;h=5ba09ee3f727508064c25d3bbb07e262f79e4380 ......... but don't know what it is or what I need to do with it. Can someone help?
<IonParticle> um, nevermind
<nikolam> Wow! PS3 Interesting!
<fwaokda> ?
<hyper_ch> fwaokda: so xubuntu is running?
<fwaokda> yup
<TheSheep> IonParticle: that page is a patch for the kernel source code
<nikolam> Did you found any way to Expand that 256MB of main RAM?
<IonParticle> TheSheep, I wish I have a PS3
<TheSheep> IonParticle: sorry, wrong nick :)
<nikolam> I wish I have PS3 with minimum 2GB of RAM :)
<hyper_ch> fwaokda: can you open a terminal and enter  "lspci"  and type the line here that has the wifi card in it?
<fwaokda> nope, dont guess so.
<fwaokda> ok one second
<fwaokda> umm nothing happened, i could be doing something wrong though i suppose.
<hyper_ch> did you type that in the terminal?
<hyper_ch> lspci
<nikolam> type lspci
<fwaokda> ya i typed it in and it just went to the next line
<hyper_ch> what kind of wireless card is it then?
<IonParticle> does the ps3 use pci devices? lol
<fwaokda> don't know just know it has one. here is a link: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:1g2ox6Em-PYJ:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bquestion/5959+ubuntu+ps3+wireless&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<nikolam> fwaokda: What install Cd you used, just to know?
<fwaokda> xubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso
<nikolam> Niice :)
<nikolam> I wanted to buy PS3 to work on Linux on it but I figured that I cant expand RAM.
<fwaokda> well i've never really used linux before so i figured i was bored and what the hell i'd see what happened
<nikolam> did you try lsmod
<nikolam> Linux is great, It will work under linux, just like under 256MB pc with good graphics
<nikolam> Office and so :)
<fwaokda> lsmod pulled up alot of stuff but idk what any of it is
<fwaokda> I found another link and am currently downloading a new kernel? if that sounds right and im going to try and update it
<IonParticle> sounds about right, the other link looks like you'd have to edit the source code to apply the patch and then recompile it yourself
<fwaokda> well, i found this one which gave more information http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=449
<IonParticle> nothing to do but try it
<IonParticle> good luck
<fwaokda> ty ;)
<nikolam> hey, fwaokda: check this out: You can use yor huge capacity memory card as Swap if you want to. (providng that memory you are inserting is faster then HD inside ps3) It might boost your speed and usability.
<nikolam> http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=351&highlight=expansion
<fwaokda> i'll have to look into that right now its pretty quick but then again all im doing is typing in the shell :P
<fwaokda> hmm think i just made a boo boo somewhere
<fwaokda> sud
<fwaokda> err stupid kvmswitch
<fwaokda> so... im think i have a typo in my kboot.conf and i just booted by cd how do i edit the kboot.conf on the hdd? sudo nano /etc/kboot.conf?
<IonParticle> check /media and /mnt
<IonParticle> your hd should be in there somewhere
<fwaokda> ya i found my hdd its as "/" on the desktop but i try the cmd and get a blank kboot.conf so im guessing im doing something wrong
<IonParticle> it should show the full path when you open it up in Thunar
<IonParticle> usually, it's /media/something
<IonParticle> on regular comps anyway
<IonParticle> Oo
<fwaokda> :(
<fwaokda> i'll have to take a looksee
<fwaokda> well i found it but when i try to save it after editing it says "Can't open file to write"
<fwaokda> anyone know how i can find out what my kboot.conf said before I erased it?
<MajorPayne> I put nm-applet under autostarted applications.  Now when ever I turn on my computer I get A bunch of them started.  Last time I turned on my computer I had 6 of them.  I killed them all and started one.  Now I have 7 of them up there, after a restart.
<MajorPayne> I found a topic on it on the Ubuntu forums.  I posted my details but no one has came up with a solution yet.  Take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3132906#post3132906
<vistakiller> MajorPayne try to find the hidden folder of your desktop
<vistakiller> and take a backup and delete all of them there
<vistakiller> the folder is in your home
<whiter> hello... i have a wireless problem
<TheSheep> !wifi | whiter
<ubotu> whiter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whiter> those arent helping
<whiter> i have  Compaq Presario F500 with a Broadcom 1390 wireless adapter (built in) and lshw says its disabled... i dont know how to enable it though
<TheSheep> whiter: there is no button on your laptop for that?
<whiter> yes
<whiter> it is switched to the on position
<whiter> but the light is the color that means "Off" instead of blue which means "on"
<TheSheep> whiter: weak battery?
<whiter> its on the charger
<TheSheep> whiter: youc checked the forums?
<whiter> yes...
<TheSheep> no more ideas :(
<GuestBaha50> allo
<GuestBaha50> lo?
<GuestBaha50> koi
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: There is no hidden folder on my desktop.
<MajorPayne> ls -a reports . and ..
<vistakiller> in your home folder
<MajorPayne> Ohh.  There is many hidden folders in my home directory.  But you said desktop.
<MajorPayne> What hidden directory are you talking about?
<TheSheep> the Desktop directory is not hidden
<vistakiller> i have kubuntu but must exist one folder
<MajorPayne> TheSheep: No it is not.
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: What must exist in a what directory?
<vistakiller> that there is the basic setting for your xfce
<vistakiller> in kubuntu the name of this folder is .kde
<MajorPayne> I already checked most of the directorys unedr .config, where the Xfce config files seem to be.  I did not find anything that seems like it would help.
<MajorPayne> It was a long shot but I just tried grep nm-cofgig * in ~/
<vistakiller> is there a folder .xfce?
<MajorPayne> No.
<vistakiller> one autostart folder?
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: Most of the Xfce is under ~/.config from what I can see.  But I already checked most of the directorys.
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: Yes, an autostart directory, but I already removed nm-applet.desktop from that directory.
<vistakiller> in the autostart there is a text?
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: There is nothing in the autostart directory any more.
<vistakiller> and the nm-applet has a folder in hidden folders?
<MajorPayne> wintermu2e: What hidden directory are you talking about?  There is many hidden directorys?
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: ^^
<vistakiller> try to find this folder and delete it
<chals> hi, someone can helpme
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: Delete what directory?
<MajorPayne> !ask | chals
<ubotu> chals: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chals> my  bar task disaapear
<chals> how can i launchthe kde manager
<vistakiller> the directory for nm-applets in your home
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: There is no directory for nm-applet in my home directory.
<vistakiller> the other tha you can do is to delete the hidden folder with the basic settings of your desktop
<vistakiller> taka and a backup
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: That wolud be bad.  I like my settings.
<vistakiller> for tha you will take a backup to recovery anything you can
<vistakiller> recover*
<MajorPayne> vistakiller: But if I back it up, remove it and add it again would it not come back?
<MajorPayne> chals: Are you using Xfce or KDE?
<chals> KDE
<MajorPayne> chals: Ahh.  Ok.  This is the #xubuntu channel.  Maybe someone in #kubuntu knows.
<chals> OK
<arthur_Nix> Hi... I want to get under the hood a little more with xubuntu. I plan on installing xubuntu server and building things up from there, starting with xfce4 and xfce4-goodies. Am I just wasting my time though, should I just install xubuntu and tweak it a bit? Anyone have an opinion on this?
<vistakiller> if you have time do it
<Pumpernickel> You'd get to know the package manager, but not much more closely than you would by spending a few minutes with the manual.
<arthur_Nix> I want a lean system, as simple as possible (one app / one purpose), and don't want a lot of gui config options, because I don't mind breaking out the man pages or google to figure out how to change things in CLI.
<arthur_Nix> I looked at Arch, but I don't like the rolling release idea. I looked at debian, but I want more frequent update and more active development cycle. Ubuntu seems to be where its at, I just want more CLI control over the system and less GUI interference. Maybe a server install with openbox is a better way to go?
<hyper_ch> what do you want the gui to do?
<hyper_ch> I mean what do yo need a gui for?
<TheSheep> arthur_Nix: I think you'd like gentoo ;)
<hyper_ch> once you know what you need it for, you can then select which gui suits you best
<hyper_ch> gentoo = lots of time to work on it
* hyper_ch is finally upgrading the server from sarge to etch ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: good thing it's not from RA to AC
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> Ra to Ac actually
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: Ra was the Sun God in ancient Egypt but no clue what Ac is
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actinium
<MajorPayne> Gentoo was nice, but it would take me a full weekend to go from nothing to a working system.  Was was fun about Gentoo was while I was setting it up I could be using Knopix.
<MajorPayne> But I haven't played with Gentoo for a couple of years.  Who knows what you can do now.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: thx ;)
<arthur_Nix> Isn't gentoo a rolling release distro?
<MajorPayne> I like Ubuntu because I am tired of things failing to compile.
<MajorPayne> arthur_Nix: It was when I used it.
<arthur_Nix> hyper_ch: Good point.
<hyper_ch> what did I say?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the other distribution I used uses the names (and symbols) of elements for the releases
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it started with radium, the current unstable is thor
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: thorium
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: there is another distro next to Gentoo, Debian, Slackware, Ubuntu, FC, Red Hat, Mandriva and Suse?
<hyper_ch> interesting naming system :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: pld linux, ditro by admins for admins, users need not apply ;)
* hyper_ch is a user and pseudo-admin ;)
<MajorPayne> CentOS.
<MajorPayne> But that is much like RHEL.
<MajorPayne> And Yello Dog if you are on PPC.
<arthur_Nix> Just to give you an example of what I consider unnecessary, gui stuff would be the automatic update feature of Ubuntu. I'd rather not have that running all the time and just run a sudo aptitude update / upgrade once a week.
<TheSheep> arthur_Nix: just disable it in settings->autostarted applications
<TheSheep> arthur_Nix: I think you can do better form the xubuntu end
<TheSheep> arthur_Nix: compared to ubuntu server end
* TheSheep <-- did it from the ubuntu server end ;)
<arthur_Nix> The sheep: Yeah... thinking that too.
<TheSheep> arthur_Nix: lots of small little apps you don't miss until it's too late
<TheSheep> arthur_Nix: of course, if you have access to the internet all the time and no really urgent things, you can just follow "install when you need it" principle
<arthur_Nix> That's kinda my situation. I'd go server install and get my essential things in place (xfce4 xfce4-goodies mozilla-firefox mozilla-thunderbird abiword 915resolution) then see what doesn't work. I think either route will end up at pretty much the same place, it's just a question of whether I want to start with all features and then figure out what I don't need by removing stuff, or start with nothing and figure out what I need to ad
<arthur_Nix> oops, missing xdm I think from my essential list.
<arthur_Nix> Ok... thanks for the discussion people.
<arthur_Nix> I'm off to break stuff.
#xubuntu 2007-08-05
<xjkx> cant make cups work !!
<xjkx> No f-- password works on admin thing
<Melquiades> lol
<Melquiades> i remember that being a problem
<xjkx> :<
<xjkx> it sounds like a bug, it should come perfectly usable
<Melquiades> i don't think it's a bug, i think i was doing something noobish
<Melquiades> it's been a long time though
<pfein> If I have a fresh Ubuntu (ie, Gnome) install + a Xubuntu Desktop CD, how can I get xubuntu-desktop installed?
<Melquiades> there is a way to basically do this w/out even using the cd
<Melquiades> you have to replace gnome with kfce
<Melquiades> it looks different but it is essentially the same thing
<Melquiades> the easiest option is just to install xubuntu and then add the ubuntu elements you need
<pfein> Melquiades: no, I *want* to use the CD, I don't have net access on the target yet
<pfein> nm
<Melquiades> and I'm supposed to know that?
<Melquiades> LOL
<mkquist> pfein - just add the cd to your repositories in package manager
<mkquist> pfein - then u can just sudo-apt get it
<pfein> mkquist: yup, figured it out.  & discovered apt-cdrom
<pfein> ;)
<mkquist> k
<Wankus> Hi, whats the best way to connect to a wireless network (wpa encryption) through a xubuntu laptop? Network-manager?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<Wankus> so ,its "sudo aptitude install network-manager" ?
<vidd_laptop> no.....network-manager is pre-installed
<Wankus> it is? how do i find it, I'm on feisty?
<pfein> mkquist: so I've got the cd in my sources.list, but xubuntu-desktop is unknown to apt-get/apt-cache
<vidd_laptop> applications>system>network
<Wankus> I tried that, but I couldn't use wpa for it.
<Wankus> jus wep
<vidd_laptop> hrm..then idk
<vidd_laptop> =\
<Wankus> can you use wpa in yours?
<vidd_laptop> never tried
<Wankus> ok, thanks for the help anyways
<mkquist> pfein - try xfce and see what happens
<pfein> mkquist: oops, go frustrated & turned it off.  maybe later. thx tho.
<pfein> how does one get those "tasks" tho?
<pfein> nm
<ircusr> hi
<Jester45> hi
<ircusr> sup
<pfein> yo
<Jester45> hi
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bio__> does anyone know a program that will make the computer read print?
<TheSheep> bio__: gocr and various other ocr programs
<bio__> there are a few it appears in the synaptic if you search "speech"
<bio__> it appears
<bio__> text to speech programs
<TheSheep> ah, I thought you meant text recognition
<bio__> I got something okay
<bio__> espeak
<bio__> How's Ron Paul doing with you?
<TheSheep> bio__: I beg you pardon?
<bio__> Ron Paul for President 2008?  Doesn't ring a bell?
<bio__> You should Google him, especially if you're American
<TheSheep> !ot
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bio__> Xubuntu and Ron Paul are like peas and carrots (if you are in a region where such colloquialisms are recognizable)
<bio__> anyhoo, see you later!
<bio__> Thanks for the chatter
<bio__> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<bio__> I'll go to #ronpaul
<TheSheep> bio__: we don't do politics on freenode, consider yourself warned
<magic_ninja> are there any reasons i would have a samba server installed, seeing as I have not manually installed or configured one
<magic_ninja> !.deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Catoptromancy_> wow heh
<Catoptromancy_> 50 mbs of updates
<Catoptromancy_> guess I kinda forgot
<jasonx> Has anybody got the "Rezlooks" theme engine working on Feisty (Xubuntu PPC)? I have compiled the engine and put some themes in my .themes folder but nothing shows up
<abedo> guys I put a php file in var/www  , but when I click a link that point to this file , It open the download dialog instead go to another page .
<hyper_ch> abedo: how did you link that file?
<Pumpernickel> Sounds like you don't have mod_php set up properly.
<abedo> hyper_ch: href  like any hyperlink
<abedo> <a href="test.php">
<pleia2> how important is it to have hald running?
* pleia2 has 3243 year old laptop, and hald is taking up about 7% of her precious ram
<pleia2> based on the description and how often I plug in new hardware, I'm leaning toward "not important at all"
<TheSheep> pleia2: you also need hal for thunar to see inserted cd's and for it to eject them
<pleia2> TheSheep: already uninstalled thunar, don't need it
<pleia2> how about for when I plug in my usb mouse?
<TheSheep> I guess that is handled by udev
<pleia2> I expect so
<TheSheep> pleia2: maybe you would be happier with a more advanced but lighted distro
<TheSheep> pleia2: like archlinux
<pleia2> TheSheep: this laptop already dual boots xubuntu and debian, I'm running xubuntu mostly because of the superior wireless support
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<pleia2> so I use xubuntu for when I'm on the road, debian for development (I maintain a couple packages)
<VladimirMelo> do we have news about xfce schedule for ubuntu?
<TheSheep> VladimirMelo: did you check the wiki?
<VladimirMelo> TheSheep: no, i didn't, is there any information there?
<TheSheep> VladimirMelo: that's where I'd start looking
<VladimirMelo> TheSheep: ok :)
<TheSheep> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheSheep> some starting points :)
<VladimirMelo> TheSheep: I'm reading about plans, by the way, I'm working to join gnome and xfce translation teams, but it's not easy
<ReCola> hello, anyone here can help me with new install of xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ReCola> lol .. i just installed on old compaq presario 1670,  at start up i get message .. ACPI: unable to locate RSDP
<TheSheep> ReCola: that's harmless warning
<ReCola> hmmm .. it will not complete start up .. it stalls at spinning wheel
<Pumpernickel> Have you tried booting with acpi disabled?
<ReCola> no
<Pumpernickel> It could be worth testing.
<ReCola> thank you.
<Catoptromancy> anyone happen to know a good mod tracker?
<taggartbg> so...i have a laptop running xubuntu 7.04, and I have a wireless card - a linksys.  I unblacklisted it's driver (r818x), i modprobed it, it worked in the past - now when i do the exact same thing i get no results
<taggartbg> iwconfig recognizes the card, but its as if its dead
<taggartbg> however, its a brand new card
<taggartbg> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Catoptromancy> linksys should work perfectly with ndiswrapper
<taggartbg> isn't that basically for using a windows driver on linux?
<Catoptromancy> makes mine work fine
<taggartbg> i don't see why i would do that, if fiesty fawn has a driver built in that worked last time i used the laptop
<taggartbg> I'll look into it though, thanks
<taggartbg> any other ideas?
<str1> can anyone here tell me what happens if you unstall xfce from xubuntu feisty ?  does the system still work if i have another gui system like kde on it ?  also how do i remove xfce ?   any pointer would be appreciated
<zials> . . . why not just install kubuntu?
<str1> zials:  i already have kde+xfce on xubuntu feisty.... i simply want to update from xfce 4.4.0 to 4.4.1
<str1> zials:  i have the 4.4.1 graphical installer but i am unsure if i first need to remove old xfce
<Catoptromancy> wouldnt update manager do that
<zials> you don't need to worry about xfce in that case...
<str1> zials: oh ok so i can simple install the new one using the graphical setup ?
<zials> it sounds relatively safe
<str1> ok great.  thanks for the help
<taggartbg> anybody have any ideas on my wifi card situation?
<Catoptromancy> linksys are very compatible
<Catoptromancy> exactly what model adaptor
<taggartbg> erm, h/o
<Catoptromancy> http://damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Verified_Wireless_Cards
<taggartbg> WPC11-VN v.4
<taggartbg> it worked before
<taggartbg> it uses the r818x driver
<taggartbg> oh
<taggartbg> wow
<taggartbg> ...I forgo sudo...
<Catoptromancy> heh
<taggartbg>  /stupid
<taggartbg> sorry :-P
<Catoptromancy> heh and that was the DSL wiki
<Catoptromancy> its about the same for ubuntu
<taggartbg> have you / anyone here ever used wifi-radar?
<Catoptromancy> not even sure what that is
<taggartbg> its a wireless network manager
<Catoptromancy> i use the one that came with pl
<Catoptromancy> pc
<taggartbg> its not very straighforward
<Catoptromancy> gui in xfce, is easier to install USB wireless card in Linux than Windows
<taggartbg> anybody use xubuntu on a WPA network?
<taggartbg> moreover, does anybody use wifi-radar?
<taggartbg> or, even if you don't use wifi-radar, any idea why my loopback says "no wireless extensions."?
<clouder> what's the name of the app that xfce uses to adjust desktop gamma?
<fijam> hello
<fijam> intel i810, internal screen - 1280x800, external CRT - 1024x768, Xinerama
<fijam> how to change refresh rate for CRT?
<fijam> none of the obvious options seems to work and I am growing tired of this.
<clouder> The only thing I can think of is setting them independently in the monitor sections of your xorg.conf.  not sure how obvious you would consider that though
<fijam> I have tried that, it seems to be ignored
* fijam delves into xorg logs
<fijam> it's past midnight already, I'll look into it tomorrow
#xubuntu 2008-07-28
<Sydero> How do I recreate my xorg.conf file if xorgconfig doesn't exist?
<lucas_> is it possible to select icons by dragging a box around them on the desktop in xfce?
<xaer0> hello
<sliverchair> can I remove the log on screen and automatically use my account?
<xaer0> yes
<xaer0> in the login window app
<xaer0> *preferances
<xaer0> under the Security tab
<xaer0> look for Automatic Login
<sliverchair> yeah
<sliverchair> found it
<xaer0> its still just as secure... still asks you for password in certain apps and programs
<xaer0> i honestly say xubuntu is stable... but since it used GNOME which to me it could do without. i installed Ubuntu Studio because its GNOME
<xaer0> if Xubuntu could get away from using some of GNOMEs features it would be fast like Puppy Linux, DSL, or GoblinX
<xaer0> *faster
<xaer0> Xubuntu wouldnt like compiz or emerald if it got rid of using GNOME
<xaer0> Puppy under JWM can use Compiz and Emerald which that eyecandy gets users
<xaer0> IMHO
<w33d5> anyone know the bare min specs for an install?  i'm trying to do an install on a p4 1.6 w 256M ram
<w33d5> l
<jeanne> hi all, do you know at which pwd all the executable software is located ? e.g. if you want to set the pwd of any program, where do I find them altogether ?
<wols> jeanne: pwd has nothing to do with where its located
<wols> jeanne: your question doesn't make sense
<wols> pwd = PRINT working directory
<jeanne> then where are they located ?
<wols> there is not a single location
<jeanne> no no
<wols> yes yes
<jeanne> I didnt meant print things
<wols> but that's the only thing pwd means
<wols> man pwd
<jeanne> oh
<jeanne> then I used the wrong word
<jeanne> where is for example the program of open office stored ?
<wols> as I said: there is no single bin directory
<jeanne> how do I find them then ?
<wols> what fr?
<wols> *for
<jeanne> I want to set for example the path for kpdf, open office, etc when I browse in the internet and want to open such files, instead of downloading them, open the software and open then the downloaded file.
<wols> locate bin/kpdf
<wols> openoffice is harder since I dunno its binary name and it has a ton of packages (dpkg -L <package> |greb bin)
<jeanne> thank you wo
<jeanne> wols,
<jeanne> what does that mean ?: dpkg -L <package> |greb bin
<wols> made a typo: dpkg -L <package> |grep bin
<wols> it shows the content of a given package and filters for "bin" strings
<jeanne> ah ok
<jeanne> locate is a useful command
<jeanne> didnt know it
<crimsun> you might try which(1), too
<crimsun> e.g., which openoffice
<jeanne> ah cool
<jeanne> well I find them in the terminal but not via GUI.. I mean they are not listed in the folder bin, when I go over GUI..
<jeanne> why is that ?
<crimsun> do you mean /bin ?
<jeanne> oh I think I was looking in the wrong folder....
<crimsun> most programs will be in /usr/bin
<jeanne> yes I was looking in /bin instead of /usr/bin
<jeanne> which command is really good
<jeanne> thank you crimsun
<ravengirl> greetings
<ravengirl> was wondering??
<ravengirl> does xubuntu offer wireless connectivity like ubuntu? running dell 1525
<ravengirl> had ubuntu 8.04 but replaced with xubuntu 8.04 and lost my wireless
<jarnos> Have anyone tried "about" by Firefox 3.0.1?
<bassboi> about:mozilla?
<jarnos> bassboi: That is one of the locations where I get a new small empty window after updating to 3.0.1
<bassboi> i get..
<bassboi> Mammon slept. And the beast reborn
<bassboi> ...etc.
<jarnos> I just noticed, that the failure happens with any location I type to the address bar. I can not use other Firefox windows before I close the new window.
<jarnos> I filed a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/252548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252548 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0.1 opens a small empty window instead of what it should" [Undecided,New]
<jarnos> Firefox did not quit, so I killed Firefox and restarted and now it stucks in Checking Compatibility of Add-ons.
<jarnos> I updated the bug report.
<whileimhere>  Hi. I usually end up using at least 2+ workspaces on my desktop. Is there a way to set it up in XFCE to allow me to use the mouse to move desktops and not need the pager. I see that if I am dragging a program it lets me move from workspace to workspace by dragging apps that would be great is it possible to do without dragging an app?
<Alecmg> yes
<Alecmg> settings - window manager settings - advanced - wrap workspaces when pointer reaches a screen edge
<whileimhere> Cool1
<bassboi> something like this? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/bassboi72/cube.jpg
<whileimhere> Perfect Exactly what I wanted!
<bassboi> ah nvm
<Alecmg> cube is crap
<Alecmg> look how ugly it is
<bassboi> sucky hardware
<bassboi> all onboard
<bassboi> 1024 res
<whileimhere> Okay I know this has nothing to do with XFCE but I use pidgin and when I click on a url it tells me Unable to open URL.
<Alecmg> i think there is a browser setting in the pidgin
<Alecmg> yep
<Alecmg> tools-preferences-browser
<whileimhere> Thanks it worked!
<whileimhere> Now just to figure out how to lighten up Xubuntu a bit and my laptop will rock
<Alecmg> can't remember what I did
<Alecmg> got it down to 180MB after boot
<Alecmg> from 350+
<redmoon> hello all
<Alecmg> disable search engine is one
<whileimhere> How can I tell what it is at now?
<Alecmg> I use xfce system load monitor
<redmoon> I've got a problem with my Xserver, I've got a blue screen on /dev/tty7 and my desk on /dev/tty9, what's the hell ?
<Alecmg> haha, I got a problem I've no idea how ttyx's work
<redmoon> sure I do not know
<Alecmg> and why does one need them
<redmoon> ?
<Alecmg> always managed to crash the X while trying tp figure out
<Alecmg> nvm me
<bassboi> how do you pronounce xubuntu?
<bassboi> zoo-bun-too?
<bassboi> or ubuntu for that matter
<maxamillion> bassboi: i pronounce xubuntu as "ex-ooo-bun-too" and ubuntu the same way but witout the "ex"
<bassboi> ah I see
<bassboi> i was torn between your way and mine
<TheSheep> I think the official proounciation is with 'z'
<bassboi> still am
<bassboi> sweet bejesus
<garuhhh> hi! anyone encountered the loss of sound after resume from suspend/hibernate?
<garuhhh> googled a lot, but haven't found an answer :(
<jarnos> garuhhh: I have tried suspend/hibernate on several computers and only suspend worked on one computer.
<jarnos> garuhhh: Guess who said this: "Modern PCs are horrible. ACPI is a complete design disaster in every way. But we're kind of stuck with it. If any Intel people are listening to this and you had anything to do with ACPI, shoot yourself now, before you reproduce."
<IR7025> hi
<IR7025> anyone could help me?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IR7025> ok
<IR7025> I installed xubuntu 7.10 in an old laptop yesterday. i'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04. I use the update manager but i get an error saying "can't install xubuntu-desktop", and the proccess ends
<zoredache> how are you trying to do this update?
<IR7025> i go to applications > system > update manager
<IR7025> i'm offered the 8.04 LTS version and follow the instructions but i'm stuck there
<IR7025> i googled and found a few people with the same problem but no answers
<zoredache> have you installed any packages from unofficial repositories or anything like that?
<IR7025> nothing
<IR7025> actually the firs thing after i connected to the net it was trying to upgrade
<zoredache> hrm...  Well, I suspect I would try running the upgrade from a terminal/shell.  For that you do a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<IR7025> ok
<IR7025> you know, i'm not a lot into linux but i'd like to learn a bit
<Myrtti> hm
<IR7025> should a go to a vonsole? should i kill xfce or something?
<IR7025> well, that's not working either, i guess i'll download the new version and install from scratch
<IR7025> thanks
<Rev> hello, anyone knows whats the command to launch the system monitor windows?
<cody-somerville> gnome-system-monitor
<Rev> ty cody-somerville
<Chaser_> Switched to Xubuntu couple of days back and it rocks. No longer see my X hogging the CPU - Cool !
<Sydero> it's ok
<Sydero> but the fonts are sometimes screwed up
<Sydero> well for firefox anyways
<Rev> whats bothering me is the upper panel
<Rev> its all messed up
<Rev> i one day filled in totally my /home, restarted and the pane got all messed up
<Rev> now, i freed up some space
<Rev> and tried to reorganize it, but anyway, its impossible, all the items are stuck on the left
<Rev> i cant move anything to the right part of the panel
<Rev> how to do so ?
<MenschenFleisch> check if there's a seperator to the right.  if there is remove it or in properties uncheck the fill box
<thinkmassive> is there a way to lock my screen without logging out?
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: alt+ctrl+del
<thinkmassive> thanks TheSheep
<thinkmassive> that doesn't seem to do anything
<Rev> this is the default shortcut thinkmassive
<Rev> check out if you havent modified it manually
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: works for me, did you remove the shortcut in settings->keyboard?
<Rev> MenschenFleisch, no, nothing like that on the right
<thinkmassive> weird, it shows up in the keyboard settings shortcuts, but it doesn't do anything
<thinkmassive> I suppose I can add a button to the panel that calls xflock4
<thinkmassive> it's weird that there isn't an option in the Quit dialog
<thinkmassive> thanks anyway for the help
<thinkmassive> oh, I don't have xlock installed, that might help
<Rev> MenschenFleisch, i have kind of avoided the thing by creating separators and expanding them but its still weird that items cant move freely on the panel
<MenschenFleisch> another option, remove that panel and remake it.
<Rev> MenschenFleisch, ok, i'll try that when i have time then
<bpat1434> Hi all.  I'm thinking about putting xubuntu on my laptop.  Anyone know if there are still issues with closing the laptop lid and not having it "resume" when it's opened again?
<lucas_> how do i improve mouse sensibility? my mouse moves really slow.. mouse configuration doesn't help
<totalwormage> buy a cat ;]
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> it might be because of graphics driver
<ere4si> lucas_: is cpu use high ?
<lucas_> ere4si: don't know how to find out
<ere4si> lucas_: can you type in a terminal -    lspci | grep vga   - and paste the output here
<lucas_> ere4si: no output
<ere4si> lucas_: sorry try -  lspci | grep VGA
<lucas_> ere4si: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<ere4si> lucas_: in a terminal type -   top   - then look for an xorg entry at the first line when you move the mouse - top has a column for cpu use
<lucas_> ere4si: if i move it really fast i get %cpu 2.0
<ere4si> hmmm
<lucas_> ere4si: Cpu(s):  2.7%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 96.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<ere4si> lucas_: can you paste the section about your mouse in the file /etc/X11/Xorg.conf?
<ere4si> !paste | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lucas_> ere4si: sure give me a minute
<lucas_> ere4si: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31406/
<lucas_> ere4si: dragging of windows is also slow
<lucas_> ere4si: maybe because of the mouse problem
<ere4si> lucas_: I pasted my section here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/31408 - you might want to put that in your file - gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf will give you permission
<lucas_> ere4si: ok
<ere4si> lucas_: from what I know that is x having trouble drawing the windows - what driver is listed in xorg.conf?
<lucas_> ere4si: nvidia
<lucas_> ere4si: will restart x
<lucas_> ere4si: still slow
<lucas_> ere4si: :(
<lucas_> ere4si: here my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/31419/
<lucas_> ere4si: here my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/31419/
<ere4si> lucas_: "Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)" - seems to be the issue - can't help with that atm - sorry off to work :)
<lucas_> ere4si: ok
<twingod> anyone around??  i have a quick question about how to change a password.
<crimsun> what sort of password?
<twingod> user account password
<crimsun> ok, shoot.
<Myrtti> whose password, yours, someone elses?
<twingod> is there a gui i can select on the application drop down menu?  my password
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> applications - system - users and groups
<twingod> k
<Myrtti> pick your own account - properties
<twingod> cool. i must have been blind
<twingod> There isn't any accounts listed
<Myrtti> though, all that could've been done with one simple command on terminal "passwd"
<twingod> the terminal will be easier
<twingod> thanks for the help
<twingod> ;-)
<Myrtti> np
<mike_Work> Hey I do not get any sound form my usb headset on my xubuntu 8.04 but it works on windows
<IrCYop> Hey I do not get any sound form my usb headset on my xubuntu 8.04 but it works on windows, even though in settings I tell it to use logitech USB headset
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, do the bugs filed at launchpad still apply to xubuntu?
<zoredache> I believe so, yes
<PsynoKhi0> ok thanks
<lucas_> is it possible to select icons by dragging a box around them?
<lucas_> on the desktop
<zoredache> lucas_: what happens when you try to drag select?
<zoredache> from the looks of it you cannot.  You should be able to select multiple things though if you hold down the control or shift keys.
<Genelyk> ammm
<Genelyk> how  change my usplash xD! ,
#xubuntu 2008-07-29
<lucas_> zoredache: when i try to drag select nothing happens
<LoCaLMaChIn1> I would like to have anyones opinion on Xubuntu
<LoCaLMaChIn1> can you get a modem dialer for it
<LoCaLMaChIn1> hello
<Sydero> you can get anything for it
<Sydero> hi
<zoredache> LoCaLMaChIn1: yes it is possible to configure ppp links...  I don't know if there is gui available by default though
<LoCaLMaChIn1> zoredache and Sydero do any of you have a modem dialer
<zoredache> I haven't used a dialup connection in a few years...
<Sydero> no
<zoredache> last time I did I simply configured everything manually
<LoCaLMaChIn1> ok
<LoCaLMaChIn1> what do you think about xubuntu good or bad
<Sydero> I like it
<LoCaLMaChIn1> what do you like about it
<zoredache> it is good for me...
<Sydero> but it's slightly buggy
<Sydero> my firefox menu fonts are too big
<LoCaLMaChIn1> in what respect
<LoCaLMaChIn1> ok
<Sydero> xfce is nice because it's lightweight
<zoredache> I like the light-weight nature...  I am very much a cli person, so having a minimal gui is nice
<LoCaLMaChIn1> I have a older pc 1999 compaq presario what version would work out better the 8.04 version or the 6.06 lts?
<zoredache> all I really use is a lots of terminals, a gui text editor, and my web browser
<zoredache> LoCaLMaChIn1: how much memory?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> about 128mb
<LoCaLMaChIn1> I plan on upgrading with another stick of 256mb
<zoredache> I am not sure about 6.06, but at least 192 is pretty much required lately
<LoCaLMaChIn1> yeah I need to upgrade this dino box
<LoCaLMaChIn1> I installed Ubuntu for the first time last year and I love it no complaints except there were times it froze on certain websites and I don't know why
<LoCaLMaChIn1> brb
<zoredache> 95% of the lockups in the browser I have experienced where related to buggy versions of flash
<LoCaLMaChInE> Well I plan on moving to Xubuntu once I can get the iso file since I don't have High speed
<Sydero> Has anyone here successfully installed selinux?
<nbjayme> hello, i desperately need  a file called ccd569.fw... anyone? thanks in advance
<xml333> hello
<xml333> help me please
<xml333> hello i've installed xubuntu 8.04 hardy and i need to find the power manager. the daemon initiates when i log in but, i can't have access to it to modify the power off time of the screen and i don't know how to call it from the terminal
<xml333> hello i've installed xubuntu 8.04 hardy and i need to find the power manager. the daemon initiates when i log in but, i can't have access to it to modify the power off time of the screen and i don't know how to call it from the terminal
<Storm_Cloud> hi
<Storm_Cloud> uhm, could somebody help me with a small problem?
<Sydero> no!
<Sydero> never!
<bassboi> hey... does 64 bit linux run in true 64 bit form, and not also use 32 bit code?
<Sydero> I think so
<Sydero> can't confirm it
<nbjayme> ﻿ anyone have ccd569.fw xsane file?
<Sydero> why?
<nbjayme> this pc has a colorpage genius 1200XE and only that file is needed to have it working.
<overrider> hello there; i cannot get sound to work on my asus f8sv. it did work fine before, but recently i reinstalled xubuntu 8.04 from scratch, and for some reason there is no sound. sudo alsamixer wont show anything. is there anything i can do quickly to check , or load some driver or? thanks
<overrider> it seems lsmod shows nothing related to snd , sound, alsa or similar
<john> Hello
<john> How do i get clam to update? It says i must be loged in as root.
<john> anyone talking in here.
<Sydero> no
<Sydero> clam?
<Sydero> you're using an antivirus on linux :S
<Sydero> run the app using sudo
<Sydero> in terminal
<evilbug> antivirus :):):)
<thinkmassive> I'm seeing some really strange behavior with my xfdesktop...
<thinkmassive> first my sound stopped working (not sure if this is related), then I restarted X and the desktop (background, icons, menu on click) were missing
<thinkmassive> this happened before and I simply re-enabled "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop" under Desktop Preferences
<thinkmassive> but now when I try that, even when I enable it, it says "To ensure that Xfce does not manage your desktop the next time you start Xfce, please be sure to save your session when logging out."
<thinkmassive> and the desktop still doesn't return
<thinkmassive> I tried re-installing xfdesktop and xfce4-session, but that hasn't helped
<gaurdro> have you reinstalled xubuntu-desktop?  it'll pull in all the dependencys
<gaurdro> and a second too late :/
<thinkmassive> weird, my desktop issue was fixed by a reboot
<thinkmassive> I looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/gdm/:0.log but saw nothing that looked promising
<thinkmassive> any suggestions where else to look?
<ffoegboy> I have just bought a HP 2133 mini notebook and wish to install xubuntu. What version should I use?
<thinkmassive> ffoegboy, hardy (8.04.1)
<ffoegboy> thinkmassive, Thanks but what processor version should I use?
<ffoegboy> thinkmassive, Should it be i386?
<thinkmassive> I believe so, looks like you have a Via cpu
<thinkmassive> it runs vista so that should be fine
<thinkmassive> that looks like a cool notebook
<ffoegboy> thinkmassive, Yep thats correct, yuo can get it loaded with suse but I though a lightweight linux version might be better
<thinkmassive> yeah, I like xubuntu on my thinkpad x61, which isn't too underpowered
<thinkmassive> it's small but still has a full-size keyboard, and 4:3 display... that's pretty rare now heh
<thinkmassive> but I definitely prefer xfce over gnome or kde
<ffoegboy> thinkmassive, I think that's a bit faster than the HP... LOL
<thinkmassive> oh yeah, a bit hehe
<thinkmassive> what speed did you get?
<thinkmassive> and how much ram?
<ffoegboy> thinkmassive, 1.6, 2meg ram 160 gB hard drive
<thinkmassive> whoa, nice
<thinkmassive> mine is 1.6 too haha
<ffoegboy> thinkmassive, I hope so, I get it tomorrow :-)
<thinkmassive> core 2 duo, but still
<thinkmassive> awesome!
<thinkmassive> where are you in the world?
<ffoegboy> thinkmassive, Gota go, thanks for the chat
<thinkmassive> me too, 'night
<soulroot> hello all, heron user here. every time i open amarok my system crashes to login screen, can anyone help?
<soulroot> xubuntu-heron
<soulroot> has anyone had this problem maybe? is it something that can't be fixed?
<aa2277> dddd
<aa2277> Oh, sorry. Anyone here?
<gaurdro> i am
<Raz0R> how do i see what programs run at startup?
<Raz0R> is there any reason why firefox would be starting at startup. its not in my autostarted apps list?
<nubuntu> anybody have any experiecne using xara xtreme for linux on xub?
<naz> whats the default font to use? i'm using Sans at the moment and it looks kind of ugly and the letters are too broad for dense info presentation... the default sans font used in Firefox looks nice... but i dont know what it is
<TheSheep> naz: I like DejaVu Sans Condensed
<naz> TheSheep i dont have that... how do you add a font to ubuntu
<naz> ?
<ere4si> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<TheSheep> naz: dejavu should be installed by default
<naz> not condensed
<TheSheep> naz: it's a variant, like bold or italic
<naz> oh
<naz> sec...
<naz> cool
<naz> got it
<nubuntu> anybody have any experiecne using xara xtreme for linux on xub?
<TheSheep> nubuntu: yes, but I like Inkscape more
<nubuntu> is inkscape as capable and versatile as xara?
<TheSheep> nubuntu: no idea, but it's pretty scalable and versatile. just a memory hog.
<nubuntu> anyways, my question is more leading to: HOW do i install xara on xub or ub?  i believe inkscape is referenced in the documentation, but i can't find anything for installing xara...
<TheSheep> nubuntu: sudo apt-get install xaralx xaralx-svg
<TheSheep> and xaralx-examples if you like
<nubuntu> oh, thankx, sheep, i go try now
<nubuntu> so after first part i do sudo apt-get install xaralx-examples  ?
<nubuntu> cool, everything seemed to go fine, lem e go check it out ... thanks again! :)
<MrNaz`> once started, how do you turn compiz off ?
<wols_> kill its process
<cody-somerville> \o/ Heya Everyone! :)
<cody-somerville> Reminder that a Xubuntu Meeting is taking place today @ 1800 UTC :)
<Houli> Can anybody tell me how to remove the About Ubuntu program in Xubuntu it is under Accesories
<TheSheep> Houli: what does it point to?
 * TheSheep doesn't have it
<Houli> hold on
<Houli> ghelp:about-ubuntu
<Houli> avant window navigator installedink it i th
<Houli> it says it can't find above help
<cody-somerville> Houli, You can edit /usr/share/application/ubuntu-about.desktop to show only in gnome
<Houli> well it opens a yelp process
<TheSheep> can you open a terminal and type "grep 'About Ubuntu' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop" and tell me the line it returns?
<TheSheep> Houli: nevermind, cody already gave the file name
<TheSheep> Houli: dpkg -S /usr/share/application/ubuntu-about.desktop  will tell you in which package that file is
<Houli> ok hold on
<Houli> not found?
<Houli> usr/share/applications
<Houli> with s
<Houli> you said application
<Houli> hold on
<Houli> gnome-panel-data
<Houli> ok
<Houli> i'll remove that
<Houli> thx
<cody-somerville> Houli, are you running Intrepid? :)
<Houli> no
<Houli> Hardy
<cody-somerville> Okay
<Houli> why?
<cody-somerville> Just wondering
<Houli> i wouldn't  touch an alpha after what happened with Hardy alpha
<cody-somerville> What happened with the Hardy Alpha?
<Houli> it generally just didn't work with my hardware
<Houli> hardy full release did :)
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<cody-somerville> Well, if you do manage to have a spare computer to try Intrepid Alphas out on, please feel free to help us :)
<Houli> i will put intrepid alpha on this machine when i get my mac mini and put hardy on that
<Houli> i will always try to help the develpers
<TheSheep> Houli: removing gnome-panel-data will remove important part of your ubuntu installation
<Houli> woops
<Houli> already did it
<cody-somerville> just reinstall it :)
<Houli> what is it for
<cody-somerville> gnome
<TheSheep> Houli: better to do what cody-somerville advised then :)
<Houli> i use xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> Houli: then why did you have a gnome panel package?
<Houli> avant installed gnome-panel
<cody-somerville> Ah
<cody-somerville> That explains it.
<RyanVanDiemen> Hi guys, I`m trouble running 32-bit xubuntu (live CD won`t load, unable to access the hdd) on 64-bit AMD x2, is this normal or problem is somewhere else and not the processor...
<Houli> i removed it afterwards
<cody-somerville> Houli, okay, you're safe then
<Houli> ye
<Houli> i thought so
<cody-somerville> RyanVanDiemen, what is the exact error message :(
<Houli> anyone know a good screen capturing tool that supports audio from my mic and doesn't skip when moving windows like xvidcap
<RyanVanDiemen> well at first it won`t load right at the beginning saying something about ACIP, and advise me to load it with noacpi option, it didn`t help, so I just disable ACIP in BIOS and then it stops booting at later stage with something like not able to access root area (or s.t. like that) and it advises me to choose one of the partitions below and it shows only RAM parts...
<RyanVanDiemen> I had troubles with my on-board graphics (it showed some lines on screen that shouldn`t be there) so I bought new graphic card and now it won`t boot at all, so this might be another problem...
<Houli> odd
<Houli> what are your specs?
<Houli> check the ubuntu hardware compatibility list
<RyanVanDiemen> Athlon X2 DualCore, 1GB memory, Asus MB, 300 W, couple of HDDs
<Houli> try going for the 64 bit version and tell us what happens
<RyanVanDiemen> yeah I will today when I`m back from work :) will update tomorrow
<RyanVanDiemen> this goes for a few days now, my computer didn`t work at all, so I checked the insides and found out that there`s something burnt on board, so I bought new board (built-in graphics) with processor and RAM but it showed those weird lines on screen (the same with different monitor), now when I bought new graphic card, this problem...so i`ll go with 64-bit version and hopefully will solve it (doesn`t matter to me which graphic card will work,
<Houli> sounds like you've got quite a few problems
<RyanVanDiemen> I`m bit afraid that the problem might as well be only 300 W of my case...
<RyanVanDiemen> well, yeah
<RyanVanDiemen> I guess those 300 w might be the problem with the second card, so maybe the in-built card will work correctly if I install 64-bit version...hopefully
<RyanVanDiemen> it is in ubuntu hw compatibility list as OK
<Houli> it is taking so long to join #xubuntu-devel
<Houli> i r annoyed
<Raz0R> is there any reason why firefox would be starting at startup. its not in my autostarted apps list?
<MenschenFleisch> if you had it running when you shutdown it'll restart, along with all the other programs you have running.
<TheSheep> MenschenFleisch: only if you have 'save session' checked
<MenschenFleisch> I assumed that's on by default?  it's always done that for me with no modification
<chewit> does anyone have a link to the release notes or changelog for xfce 4.6
<cody-somerville> 4.6 isn't released
<chewit> yeh, but the beta is out
<bassboi> i guess everyone's xubuntu is running as planned eh
<Guest25662> Dose any1 know much about bios updates?
<MenschenFleisch> don't do them, unless there's something wrong with the current bios that can't be worked around.
<Guest25662> I have a fujitsu siemens lifebook B-2131 with NO CD-rom drive and it dosent boot from USB?
<MenschenFleisch> perhaps net boot it?  bios flash normally require a specific working operating system.
<Guest25662> I am running xubuntu on it at the mo but with only 128meg of ram and a 400mhz procesor its still a bit slow.
<zoredache> if you where expecting it to be fast then you may need to adjust your expectations
<Guest25662> I was thinking of running nubuntu but cant find a site where I can net boot it? any suggesgions?
<zoredache> I don't believe nubuntu is an official project.  I suspect you would need to ask in the #nubuntu channel...
<Guest25662> Thanks
<zoredache> nubuntu doesn't really look like it is meant to be a desktop enviroment... it seems to be focused on being a security penetration testers box
<zoredache> !lowmem | Guest25662
<ubottu> Guest25662: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<zoredache> have you checked out those pages?
<Aaaaaarrgghh> Hi, I need help. This is a new install. I set a root password, and took admin rights away from the main account, and not it won't let me change anything as admin outside the terminal
<Aaaaaarrgghh> Is there anyway to enable login root access from the terminal
<Aaaaaarrgghh> or login as root from somewhere else?
<zoredache> Aaaaaarrgghh: press 'ctrl-alt-f1'
<zoredache> once you get there login as root and do an 'adduser yourusername admin' and add your primary user to the admin group again
<zoredache> you also may be able to do an 'su -' from a terminal
<Aaaaaarrggh1> Did Ctrl Alt F1... loged in as root
<Aaaaaarrggh1> ...and couldn't startX
<Aaaaaarrggh1> Is it a different commant on Xubuntu?
<zoredache> it sounds like x is already started... why would you be trying to start it again?
<Aaaaaarrggh1> Because I can't login as root from the regular screen and I NEED to right now
<zoredache> why do you need too?
<zoredache> did you see my above message about using adduser to make yourself and admin again?
<Aaaaaarrggh1> Because I took admin rights away from the other account on this computer (thinking it would be better if only root was admin) and now it won't let me change anything
<Aaaaaarrggh1> other than from terminal
<zoredache> once you get there login as root and do an 'adduser yourusername admin' and add your primary user to the admin group again
<Aaaaaarrggh1> what, after doing ctrl alt F1?
<zoredache> yes...  ctrl-alt-f1, login as root then use adduser to make yourself an admin
<Aaaaaarrggh1> Okay. How do I get back to the graphical interface from there?
<zoredache> the 'alt-f7' hotkey from the console should get you back to your gui session
<Aaaaaarrggh1> Thanks
<Houli> hey guys
<Houli> how do you zoom with gtk-recordmydesktop?
<Houli> it is really annoying i've seen others do it
<Houli> so much for help
<Houli> nobody even talks
<Houli> please help me out
<zoredache> I have no idea what that is....
<zoredache> why not try and find a group or list specifically devoted to that application
<Houli> the website doesn't mention the shortcut
<Houli> but i've seen people do it
<th0r> Houli, that is a gnome toolbar gimmick, you might try asking in #ubuntu
<rockyrock> hi guys, plz read my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874159
#xubuntu 2008-07-30
<bsharitt> I'm having a slight problem with disabling the touch to click function of my trackpad in Ubuntu.
<bsharitt> Yesterday I got GSynaptics to turn it off and I got the error: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<bsharitt> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<bsharitt> I fixed that in the xorg.conf file and was able to disable the annoying behavior
<bsharitt> Today the dreaded tap to click is back and GSynaptics still won't work(with the same error), and to make things worse, xorg.conf is still "fixed". Now I'm stuck, any ideas?
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<guardro> hrm, the quick search in synaptic isn't working.  it's grayed out.  (intrepid)  any ideas of what could be up?
<Coder365_2> okay guys
<Coder365_2> where is the User Interface Settings utility?
<Coder365_2> I can't find it at all
<Coder365_2> come on, someone has to know where it is
<guardro> settings->settings manager?
<Coder365_2> oh
<Coder365_2> looking right at it
<Coder365_2> :D
<Coder365_2> thanks
<guardro> np
<fourChan> how do i edit the xubuntu menu?
<fourChan> the menu editor doesn't really work
<fourChan> not for the categories like network, etc.
<fourChan> that's the only thing i don't like about xfce
<Sydero> I think you have to edit the .desktop files by hand for those
<Sydero> /usr/share/applications
<MeanderingCode> Does anyone use pulseaudio on 8.04?
<MeanderingCode> or can point me to a resource for 8.04 sound problems, like no software mixing...the ubuntu forums aren't holding solutions on this one
<MeanderingCode> no?  does anyone in here have sound issues with xubuntu 8.04?
<Sydero> not me
<MeanderingCode> be happy
<MeanderingCode> thanks for responding, though :)
<Coder365_2> I'm having problems with xorg. I can't get anything higher than 800x600
<Coder365_2> and that's a pain
<Coder365_2> any suggestions/ideas? do I need to reconfigure xorg?
<Genelyk> ?
<Coder365_2> hm?
<Sydero> get a better graphics card ;)
<Coder365_2> ....
<Sydero> or get proper drivers :P
<wols> Coder365_2: what videocard?
<Coder365_2> ATI Rage Mobility
<wols> ouch. use ati or fglrx drivers. fglrx might not work tho
<wols> check what drivers you run run now and check your Xorg.0.conf
<Coder365_2> it worked fine in ubuntu 7.10
<Coder365_2> so I know i can get it working
<ffoegboy> i want to dual boot a hp 2133 mini computer with xubuntu, will the install iso help with partinioning and the dual boot setup?
<ffoegboy> im new to linux and unsure of these steps
<ai3gtmc> ﻿how do I mount my windows Devices? I cant see it on places
<facker>  i just downloaded mummy tomb of the dragon  movie by torrent. its says 'content blocked. the movie can be viewd by go media player'   and the go media player is not free. any other options i have?
<facker>  i just downloaded mummy tomb of the dragon  movie by torrent. its says 'content blocked. the movie can be viewd by go media player'   and the go media player is not free. any other options i have?
<wols> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TheSheep> wols: he left
<generalsnus> hey guys!
<adamw9678> how do I get fiuxbox to work on xubuntu?
<adamw9678> Fluxbox sorry
<generalsnus> so ive been struggeling with setting up  xubuntu with ldap.. for user authentication and /home folder mounting.. is there a updated tutorial/how-to for doing this?  im dizzy with all the .conf files and such from my last unsucsessfull attempt
<nbjayme> hello all. any sound record app for xubuntu 8.04? the default install does not have.
<generalsnus> so ive been struggeling with setting up  xubuntu with ldap.. for user authentication and /home folder mounting.. is there a updated tutorial/how-to for doing this?  im dizzy with all the .conf files and such from my last unsucsessfull attempt
<mikeblack93> hello??
<mikeblack93> i can't speak to anyone
<th0r> mikeblack93, ask the question and if someone knows the answer they will respond
<mikeblack93> thx
<mikeblack93> i have a problem with my mic
<mikeblack93> i need a how to or something(i have a Creative Ensoniq soundcard)
<th0r> mikeblack93, you might start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<mikeblack93> thx
<mikeblack93> i'll start with this and come back =)
<adamw9678> Dose any1 know how to install fluxbox on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> adamw9678: you cannot find it in synaptic?
<adamw9678> I havent look, I will look now. Thanks
<th0r> adamw9678, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<bassboi> hey guys
<bassboi> how would i move my /home dir
<bassboi> to a diff partition that has stuff already on it
<gnomefreak> same way you would move anything else but might i suggest not doing that and instead copy it
<adamw9678> th0r: I'v tryed that but it did'nt seen to work?
<bassboi> adamw9678, does it install?
<gnomefreak> adamw9678: you cant install fluxbox?
<bassboi> gnomefreak, ok
<adamw9678> I'v been told i can?
<Krystanos> hi
<bassboi> adamw9678, you must log out, and then change the session to fluxbox
<bassboi> and log back in
<gnomefreak> adamw9678: do you have universe repo enabled?
<adamw9678> Ok I'll try that. Thanks
<bassboi> adamw9678, once fluxbox is installed
<Krystanos> I'm looking for help, I can't find any onf Ubuntu forum... I can't make VNC or NX work on xubuntu
<bassboi> adamw9678, did fluxbox install correctly
<th0r> you guys might first ask him what he means by "it didn't seem to work"
<bassboi> yz
<bassboi> he didn't answer :|
<adamw9678> I dont know I will see if I can change the session
<bassboi> wait
<bassboi> !@
<gnomefreak> th0r: he couldnt find it as he couldnt before. he doesnt have universe enalbled if he cant find it ;)
<bassboi> in your terminal, did the apt=get install work correctly
<gnomefreak> -
<Krystanos> I can't start XFCE when I start a VNC server
<Krystanos> :'(
<gnomefreak> adamw9678: if apt-cache policy fluxbox   says it is installed than it installed if nothing is next to the Installed line than it needs to be installed
<Krystanos> nobody can help ?
<Krystanos> allriiiiiiiiiiiight... I guess I will give up on ubuntu and xubuntu...
<Krystanos> thanks anyway...
<wols> Krystanos: you're welcome
<wrtpeeps> I do love how you expect that to work though. Nice idea. Well thought out.
<adamw9678> I'm in now I just dont know my way around fluxbox yet, Thanks
<Krystanos> well I guess not, since I've never hd any answer on any forum, neither people who have the same problem... IRC was my last try after days trying to make things work... :(
<Krystanos> so bye, maybe I'll try again ubuntu later... ;)
<adamw9678> I dont like fluxbox much. It makes my laptop a bit quicker but I cant even find a web brouser?
<wols> right click on desktop and menu is there as usual. if you have a browser installed, it will show up there
<wols> e.g. firefox
<adamw9678> I cant seem to wine to work back in XFCE. I get an error message saying Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c" The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported?
<wols> winecfg
<bassboi> :-D
<bassboi> gnomefreak, it worked
<gnomefreak> bassboi: good to hear
<gnomefreak> sorry was starting lunch
<bassboi> np
<bassboi> gnomefreak, i just whipped up some myself
<xubuntuuser> how can i disable orage's configure dialog at startup?
<asbjorn> hi guys... Having some issues getting xdmcp up and running with 8.04 and gdm, googling it leads me to think its a know bug? If so, is there a recommended workaround? Like using kdm or xdm or something else?
<cody-somerville> whats the bug number?
<asbjorn> 150193?
<asbjorn> fits my issue, but I can't be sure..
<cody-somerville> ubottu, bug #150193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150193 in gdm "Remote Login via XDMCP is not working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150193
<trpf> Hey .. anyone willing to help out a newbie with getting his Ati videocard to work?
<Sydero> get the drivers from the repos ;)
<PsynoKhi0> actually, it's very much dependent upon the card
<Sydero> yeah :/
<PsynoKhi0> and personal taste/needs
<Sydero> actually forget repos
<trpf> so just enabling it to use the drivers under the "hardware drivers" thing, is indeed not the right solution? .. its ticked and says its working, but the cpu load shoots up even if I move a window or scroll
<Sydero> they're usually too old for some things
<Sydero> try finding a newer version
<PsynoKhi0> I don't trust the proprietary drivers manager
<PsynoKhi0> I'd much rather use ATIs own binaries
<PsynoKhi0> but as I said... what card and what do you ant to do with it?
<trpf> when I installed Xubuntu from Wibu , it offered to enable the propieratary one .. I did, but I don't think its helping .. scrolling in a webbrowser will lag
<PsynoKhi0> you're running Xubuntu within windows?
<trpf> a dual boot
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> phew
<PsynoKhi0> anyway let's try with the drivers manager first
<trpf> System > Hardware Drivers, you mean?
<PsynoKhi0> I use different ubuntu version with different locales so I can't remember  exactly the name in each but yeah something like taht
<PsynoKhi0> not even logged in xubuntu right now :)
<trpf> it shows just one thing, a Device Driver: ATI accelerated grap. driver , enabled and in use
<PsynoKhi0> that's the thing
<PsynoKhi0> using xubuntu 8.04?
<trpf> the newest .. 8.04.1 ?
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<PsynoKhi0> Method 1 is what to look at
<PsynoKhi0> basically: open a terminal, and type:
<PsynoKhi0> cd /etc/X11
<PsynoKhi0> once there type
<PsynoKhi0> sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.bak
<trpf> done
 * PsynoKhi0 backspace "tell me when done" :P
<PsynoKhi0> ok now:
<PsynoKhi0> sudo nano xorg.conf
<trpf> right
<PsynoKhi0> use your arrow keys to navigate to Section "Device"
<trpf> yup
<PsynoKhi0> there should be so,ething like "Configured video card" or similar
<trpf> yep
<PsynoKhi0> cool, right under that "Configured videocard" row, add
<PsynoKhi0> Driver "fglrx"
<trpf> already there
<PsynoKhi0> unless it's there?
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<PsynoKhi0> great press Ctrl + X
<trpf> ok, saved
<PsynoKhi0> back in terminal?
<trpf> yep
<PsynoKhi0> ok now type:
<PsynoKhi0> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<trpf> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<trpf> I have run the Ati's driver .run file .. and then tried this last step , without the -f
<trpf> neither worked, hence Im here :)
<PsynoKhi0> getting anything from "fglrxinfo"?
<trpf> yes:
<trpf> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<trpf> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<trpf> and two more lines of stuff
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<PsynoKhi0> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<trpf> Package xserver-xgl is not installed, so not removed
<trpf> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PsynoKhi0> what card is it again?
<trpf> ati radeon 2600
<Genelyk> :O
<PsynoKhi0> PCI-E or AGP?
<trpf> agp
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<Genelyk> I have directory in home named  mesa ,  thinking  thats my  brother create
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.7.29 could you give those a try while I browse a few forums about your card?
<trpf> I will have a look at it
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, how far have you gotten?
<trpf> sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<trpf> sudo: gedit: command not found
<trpf> there, just got stopped :P
<trpf> its one of the steps of Method 2
<devoncoke> hi
<devoncoke> i recently installed xubuntu on my system and was wondering if there is a way to undo some of the settings, like using a partition as a swap area
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, gedit is for ubuntu, xubuntu uses mousepad by default :)
<PsynoKhi0> devoncoke, yes you can
<TheSheep> devoncoke: sure, although using a partition for swap is better
<devoncoke> i preffer having two partitions wor win and one for xubuntu
<trpf> ok, so what do I change about that command?
<devoncoke> i kinda  set like 60GBs for swap O.o
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, when you see gedit somewhere, use mousepad or nano instead
<trpf> ok
<TheSheep> devoncoke: you can use gparted (find it in synaptic) to disable swap, resize the swap partition, and enable it back
<devoncoke> will try thanks in advance
<PsynoKhi0> isn't gparted on the livecd?
<PsynoKhi0> devoncoke, did you use the desktop or alternate CD  to install?
<devoncoke> alternate CD
<PsynoKhi0> ooooo
<devoncoke> that sounded like a bad oooo
<PsynoKhi0> nope :)
<PsynoKhi0> the alternate CD ships with a partitioning tool called partman
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: gparted is there too
<devoncoke> ok will check it out
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep, I was thinking about booting from the alternatce cd
<PsynoKhi0> dang
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, is it coming along?
<trpf> am at last step of method 2 .. but getting errors .. so checking for typos :P
<bassboi> hmm
<bassboi> this junk is easy
<trpf> sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_*.deb fglrx-kernel-source_*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_*.deb
<trpf> dpkg: error processing xorg-driver-fglrx_*.deb (--install):
<trpf>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<trpf> same error for other two
<trpf> wait ..
<PsynoKhi0> if you type:
<PsynoKhi0> ls
<PsynoKhi0> do you see and .deb file?
<trpf> yeah, gotta be in right dir :D
<PsynoKhi0> ;)
<bassboi> LOL
<trpf> ... been so long since playing in DOS
<hvgotcodes> can anyone tell me how to determine how much power is being used by a usb device?
<bassboi> no more than 500mA
<hvgotcodes> bassboi: i just received my notebook cooler from newegg but it doesn't appear to work
<hvgotcodes> I just want to make sure the usb is providing enough power
<bassboi> it's usb powered?
<trpf> how much does it require?
<hvgotcodes> bassboi: yes
<hvgotcodes> it requires .45A
<PsynoKhi0> the aluminium Zalman one?
<hvgotcodes> antec
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<bassboi> hvgotcodes, USB can handle up to 500mA per port
<hvgotcodes> 2.25 watts
<hvgotcodes> so newegg shipped me a broken unit eh?
<hvgotcodes> the box was open when i received it
<hvgotcodes> i f**** pissed
<PsynoKhi0> uh
<bassboi> did you try other USB ports?
<hvgotcodes> yes
<bassboi> RMA it i guess, newegg is good for that
<hvgotcodes> i just want to do due diligence and see if i can see the device connected
<hvgotcodes> RMA?
<bassboi> exchange it... in other words
<PsynoKhi0> return it for an exchange
<bassboi> i never had a problem with newegg
<hvgotcodes> do people recommend the zalman?
<PsynoKhi0> are you sure yo can't adjust the fan speed somehow?
<bassboi> or maybe a power button?
<PsynoKhi0> hvgotcodes, the Zalman one is what I'd go for
<bassboi> ...maybe it's temp controlled
<hvgotcodes> how much power does it require?
<hvgotcodes> there is no power button
<hvgotcodes> there is a switch for low/hi
<hvgotcodes> when i plug it in an led light goes on
<bassboi> weird
<PsynoKhi0> anywheel on the side?
<hvgotcodes> but thats it
<hvgotcodes> nope
<bassboi> it seems like it's 1/2 workin
<hvgotcodes> yes
<bassboi> it could require a high temp to kick on
<hvgotcodes> in xfce is there anything to tell me how much power is being drawn from a usb port?
<hvgotcodes> I dont think it has  a temp monitor
<bassboi> is it the one thats shaped like an x?
<hvgotcodes> yes
<hvgotcodes> the directions say it will turn on once plugged in
<TheSheep> hmm.. there is powertop, at least for checking cpu power
<PsynoKhi0> but no air coming out?
<hvgotcodes> <PsynoKhi0>
<hvgotcodes> sorry
<hvgotcodes> how much power does the zalman draw
<hvgotcodes> ?
<hvgotcodes> and i can visually see the fans are not spinning
<hvgotcodes> so no air coming out ;)
<PsynoKhi0> meh
<th0r> hvgotcodes, please don't use the enter key for punctuation
<PsynoKhi0> I don't know about the zalman
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, still there?
<trpf> yes, trying still, sec
<PsynoKhi0> what's wrong?
<trpf> no, its doing its thing with the .deb files
<trpf> finished .. it said some already exited
<trpf> *existed .. what do I do now? restart?
<PsynoKhi0> btw my xubuntu hardy installation hangs after a while as long as have the soundcard module loaded (snd_sbawe), any suggestion what could cause that?
<trpf> that's a question not directed to me, right? this is the first time ever for me to muck about in linux :D
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, no, check the final steps (after the 64bits part)
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, nope hehe
<PsynoKhi0> or well, you never know :)
<PsynoKhi0> http://pastebin.com/m29de602a lsmod | grep snd
<PsynoKhi0> the rows with a star are the ones I don't see in another ditro that works w/o probs on the same comp
<trpf>  sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<trpf> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<trpf>   Major opcode of failed request:  144 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)
<hvgotcodes> PsynoKhi0: which one did you recomment?
<bassboi> zalman eh?
<hvgotcodes> yeah but they make a bunch of models
<PsynoKhi0> hvgotcodes, a bog flat one in aluminium with plenty of holes all over
<PsynoKhi0> big*
<hvgotcodes> yeah i want one that rests on the lap
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, I don't know anymore
<trpf> yeh .. the manual: " If it does not error you should be fine." .. doesn't know either :P
<trpf> at least it got rid of the MESA mention in the fglrxinfo :D
<PsynoKhi0> what exactly did you do to try and get your video card working, starting from the beginning?
<trpf> first thing was that I accepted Xubuntu's offer to enable the proprietary drivers .. which I did, but did not have any effect
<PsynoKhi0> I start fearing you rtied something "the windows way" and now big oopsie...
<trpf> then I went on a search for others that had this problem .. and did eventually come across the manual link you gave me too
<trpf> I tried it, but got confused with the gedit missing :\
<trpf> (heck what I know gedit is) .. now I know :P
<trpf> so have tried both 1 & 2 before, but got stuck
<PsynoKhi0> how much memory does your computer have?
<trpf> 512
<PsynoKhi0> ok, here's something that has helped AGP users:
<PsynoKhi0> go to /boot/grub
<trpf> alright
<PsynoKhi0> are you in a terminal?
<trpf> yes
<bassboi> hey i hear that nvidia cards don't perform all that well on linux
<bassboi> true?
<PsynoKhi0> sudo cp menu.lst menu.old
<trpf> done
<PsynoKhi0> bassboi, apparently the 8xxx and 9xxx series have abyssmal 2d  performance for the time being
<trpf> menu.old didn't exist yet, now it does
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, ok then:
<bassboi> damn
<PsynoKhi0> sudo nano menu.lst
<bassboi> i wanted a 8600gt
<trpf> ok
<PsynoKhi0> (by the way, the sudo cp blabla.bla blabla.old is to make back ups in case things go south :) )
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, find defoptions
<PsynoKhi0> it should be something like #defoptions=silent splash
<hvgotcodes> bassboi: i have the mobile version of that card and it works fine
<trpf> found!
<hvgotcodes> is there an lsusb type command?
<trpf> uncomment?
<PsynoKhi0> no no
<PsynoKhi0> trpf, addthis to that line: mem=512MB
<trpf> with a # preceding?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<trpf> # defoptions=quiet splash
<trpf> # mem=512MB
<trpf> like that?
<PsynoKhi0> no...
<PsynoKhi0> on same line
<trpf> ups
<trpf> ok
<PsynoKhi0> Ctrl + X and save
<trpf> ok
<PsynoKhi0> sudo update-grub
<trpf> done
<PsynoKhi0> ok now... reboot you comp... when you get to the login screen, hit: Ctrl + Alt + F2... enter your user name and pass, once done, type: aticonfig --initial -f
<PsynoKhi0> then
<PsynoKhi0> ctrl + alt + backsapce
<PsynoKhi0> backspace*
<PsynoKhi0> I hope he/she wrote it down >.<
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<trpf> hmm .. booting Xubuntu it said .. error 16: .. something with file system being wrong
<trpf> went into recov. , from there resumed normal boot .. and now here again :P
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<trpf> tried aticonfig --initial -f
<trpf> but
<trpf> aticonfig --initial -f
<trpf> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<trpf> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trpf> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<trpf> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<PsynoKhi0> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<PsynoKhi0> my bad
<PsynoKhi0> you need superuser privileges, hence sudo
<trpf> done :)
<trpf> now the restart combo?
<PsynoKhi0> no need to restart I think, log out and hit ctrl+alt+backspace (that might be overkill but better safe than sorry)
<trpf> nothing changed
<trpf> fglrxinfo still shows Mesa too
<trpf> psy? interesting detail in the .conf
<PsynoKhi0> Driver  "mesa"?
<trpf> Section "Device"
<trpf>         Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<trpf>         Driver      "fglrx"
<trpf>         BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<trpf> EndSection
<trpf> PCI .. ?
<PsynoKhi0> oh nvm than
<trpf> hmm, this one post on ubuntu forum says that is the way for it to identify it as a AGP .. and should work that way
<PsynoKhi0> that's what I thought
<trpf> moreover, he says to enable the restricted driver and be done with it ... lol .. they are enabled .. but nothing changed
<trpf> any use in trying method 2 again?
<trpf> or does the added grub line not do much?
<PsynoKhi0> is the restricted driver still showing as enabled?
<trpf> yes
<trpf> a ticked box
<trpf> with "in use"
<PsynoKhi0> shouldn't be
<trpf> I read so too
<PsynoKhi0> either you have the restricted driver from within xubuntu or you have the one you downloaded from ATI's website, not both:::
<PsynoKhi0> sudo dkms remove -m fglrx -v 8.493.1 --all
<PsynoKhi0> but
<PsynoKhi0> after the -v
<PsynoKhi0> you should have the string that corresponds to the deb file you installed from Method 2
<trpf> ok, the whole string? .. "ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64.run" ?
<PsynoKhi0> no
<PsynoKhi0> I'll give you the link again
<PsynoKhi0> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.7.29
<trpf> so I need the version number I installed
<PsynoKhi0> ok if you followed that guide, you should have isntalled a .deb file
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<trpf> yes i have
<trpf> and when I did, it too mentioned some stuff was already present
<PsynoKhi0> so you have 2 conflicting fglrx on your comp
<PsynoKhi0> anyway, better removing the latest one to start with
<trpf> deleted the latest module .. v8.512
<PsynoKhi0> ok, log out gain, hit ctrl alt F2, login/pass, sudo aticonf --initial -f
<PsynoKhi0> you know the drill :)
<trpf> ok
<steven_> i got a good one for ya problem solvers
<steven_> "mount point /cdrom is a symbolic link to nowhere"
<PsynoKhi0> /mnt/cdrom?
<steven_> yep
<steven_> it foes exist
<cody-somerville> steven_, whats your question exactly? lol
<steven_> /dev/scd0 -> /media/cd
<steven_> well
<steven_> i'm trying to put xubuntu on a usb stick
<steven_> i get to this command
<steven_> "mount -o loop -tiso9660 xubuntu*.iso /cdrom"
<steven_> and i receive the response "mount: mount point /cdrom is a symbolic link to nowhere"
<steven_> and ideas?
<steven_> i am LOSTY FROSTY!
<steven_> i have no idea what to do
<steven_> any ideas? i searched and found some stuff for knoppix but didn't help
<steven_> anyone ever seen that error in xub?
<trpf> when I boot, Xubuntu halts and says there's a problem with the file system .. through recov & resume normal , it works though :P but something is broke there too , heh .... anyways, I did the ctrl-alt-f2 + aticonfig thing .. that is done
<gaurdro> steven_ try mounting it to cdrom0  cdrom is a autolink used by the automounter
<steven_> how do i do that?
<gaurdro> steven_ is this not in a xubuntu environment?
<PsynoKhi0> trpf: do you have the desktop CD?
<steven_> yes not with me
<steven_> i have the .iso
<steven_> i am within xubuntu
<trpf> Psy: I installed it through Wibu, with an .iso
<steven_> trying to make a persistent instll of xub 8.04.1 on a USB stick
<steven_> and i am LOST
<steven_> tried this
<steven_> : sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom0
<steven_> went okay
<steven_> but i don't have an internal cd drive
<steven_> i have an external at home
<gaurdro> okay,  to mount the iso change /media/cdrom to /media/cdrom0
<PsynoKhi0> trpf: if xubuntu complains after your file system you should worry
<steven_> then i get this
<steven_> mount /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom0
<steven_> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<PsynoKhi0> complains about*
<trpf> I figured as much, but booting XP works fine
<trpf> I checked
<gaurdro> steven_ that's not going to mount an iso and if you don't have a cdrom drive it's going to error because there's no cd drive to mount...
<PsynoKhi0> err is this dual boot or not?
<steven_> ahhh
<steven_> so it should work fine once i attach my external cd rom drive?
<gaurdro> mount -o loop -t iso9660 xub.iso  /mnt/cdrom0
<trpf> yes, dual boot, but no separate partitions .. do you know the Wibu installer?
<gaurdro> if you're mounting a .iso you don't need a physical cdrom drive
<PsynoKhi0> trpf: that's no dual boot to me heh
<trpf> a 1+ boot then :P
<steven_> that ma have worked!
<steven_> no errors
<steven_> let me try it
<PsynoKhi0> but whatever, I'd do a thorough file system check
<steven_> let's see
<steven_> if so thanks guys
<gaurdro> no problem
<PsynoKhi0> I think the person who came up with Wubi should be shot
<gaurdro> ls /mnt/cdrom0   if it comes up with files your in business
<PsynoKhi0> trpf: I'd do a proper dualboot install..
<steven_> k
<steven_> it seems to be working
<steven_> YAY it worked!
<steven_> is there a way to restrict my cpu use?
<steven_> will it damage my cpu running a 100% a lot?
<steven_> i do acpi -t to make sure it's under 60 degrees C
<steven_> is that okay though?
<akaaka>  i know google is my friend, but i wonder if anyone have a really good tutorial to recommend me about formating and building bootable usb and hcsd stick
<steven_> akaaka?
<steven_> you making a bootable usb stick?
<steven_> xubuntu 8.04?
<akaaka> hcsd and usb.. i guess is the same method for both
<akaaka> yeah
<steven_> i am doing the exact thing right now
<steven_> hold on
<steven_> how big is usb stick
<steven_> i can tell you how to make bootable usb stick
<steven_> you familiar with command line?
<akaaka> yeah
<akaaka> its a 8gb
<akaaka> and the hcsd its 4gb.
<akaaka> but i want to know if its the same method
<akaaka> to make usb and hcsd bootable
<akaaka> i guess its the same thing
<steven_> hcsd is a high capac secure dig?
<steven_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/21/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<steven_> worked perfectly for me
<steven_> 2 times
<akaaka> thx man
<steven_> follow it to the t
<steven_> i am using a 4 gb
<steven_> and it's persistent
<steven_> so it saves and you can boot into it again
<steven_> you wanted xub 8.04.1?
<steven_> that's exactly how to do it
<akaaka> thx
<akaaka> i will fallow the instructions
<steven_> yep it works
<steven_> glad to help
<akaaka> thx i let you know
<akaaka> if i stuck
<akaaka> lol
<akaaka> are you going to be here?
#xubuntu 2008-07-31
<steven_> yep i'm here
<steven_> i followed
<steven_> i am in a library
<steven_> and just booted their terminals into a xubuntu 8 session!
<steven_> changed some stuff
<steven_> rebooted
<steven_> and it saved it
<steven_> so yeah it works
<steven_> akaaka: everything going okay?
<PsynoKhi0> trpf: do you have any burnable CD handy?
<trpf> no, but I rather not get into partitioning anything atm .. I just removed that grub addition, going to see if that caused the fs error
<akaaka> yeah
<akaaka> thx
<steven_> it worked?
<steven_> cool man have fun
<tanner_> Hey need some help I screwed up (newb)
<tanner_> I wanted to switch from another distro to Xubuntu since a friend has it and its nice and I was an idiot and deleted my current Linux partitions, now I'm locked out of my laptop
<tanner_> Thanks to Grub, if I install Xubuntu via LiveCD will it install Grub and fix that for me?
<wols> yes it will
<tanner_> Alright thanks you are my hero lol
<Name141> Does Xubuntu also have "wubi" ?
<zoredache> Name141: sure
<Name141> So you can install with windows also ?
<ffoegboy> does anyone know gimp will run under xfce?
<crimsun> sure it will
<ffoegboy> crimsun, thanks,im new to linux and am just about to try to install xbuntu on my HP 2133
<kb9tua> HELP!
<DaveKong> If I have a 64 bit processor should I be running 64-bit ubuntu(all the time)? If not, can have both versions in my GRUB?
<DaveKong> what is up kb9tua?
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, I'd run 32bit personally
<cody-somerville> Flash doesn't work for example on 64bit
<kb9tua> running xubuntu 7.10 almost always running high cpu usage. 2gb ram, 2.66GHz celeron. Why?
<DaveKong> cody-somerville can I have both kernels in my grub and choose 64 for when I want to do some 64-bit gaming?
<kb9tua> and a lot of processes that I don't know what they are for
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, You'd have to install Xubuntu twice
<cody-somerville> kb9tua, output ps ux | cat
<cody-somerville> to pastebin, please
<DaveKong> kb9tua you could probably run ubuntu fine on that system and it might make life easier for you... if you want to after you can install xubuntu over ubuntu or fluxbox for more performance
<kb9tua> standby
<DaveKong> cody-somerville that works for me
<DaveKong> cody-somerville just put in an Xubuntu liveCD and boot and I can do it like that?
<kb9tua> I have the output. how do i put it in the pastebin. (I'm new to irc
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, yes but leave room for creating a second separate partition for your second install
<eca> i used services and accidentally stopped xdm, i rebooted in safe mode and started /etc/init.d/xdm and it worked- but when i rebooted again it just shows a black screen
<DaveKong> cody-somerville ok thanks a lot
<eca> i dont have sysv-rc-conf installed and internet isnt working on that comp
<eca> what file does services write to?
<kb9tua> I'm new to irc. How do I put something in the pastebin?
<[zEr0-x]> enter to pastebin.ca, paste what you want to show, public, and then paste in here the link they give you. Did you get it?
<j1mc> kb9tua: go to http://www.pastebin.ca, paste it in, and submit it.  it will give you a link
<j1mc> you can paste the link in IRC, and people can view your pastebin
<[zEr0-x]> :)
<kb9tua> ok. doing that now.
<kb9tua> Here is the link. http://www.pastebin.ca/1087982
<kb9tua> :)
<kb9tua> Any ideas, yet?
<eca> anybody know what file services-admin program writes to, a rc file i suppose?
<kb9tua> BTW, I use four swap partitions totalling 1.32 GB w/0 B usage. I've read that using multiple swap partitions are better than 1 big one.
<kb9tua> Well, I've to to go to bed. If you have any ideas, e-mail them to me at "thebobshow01 at yahoo.com"
<eca> copied S99xdm from rc3.d to rc2.d folder bcs i noticed it was missing, and it solved my problem
 * eca pats himself on his back
<godlygeek> is there an xfce- or xubuntu-specific way to disable the system bell?
<godlygeek> once upon a time i remember jumping through hoops trying to globally disable it, but now i can't seem to find a way to turn it back on, heh...
<TheSheep> try using xset -b
<TheSheep> xset b
<TheSheep> sorry
<ffoegboy> How would I add the xforcevesa kernel parameter to install xbuntu onto a HP mini 2133 ?notebook
<TheSheep> !boot | ffoegboy
<ubottu> ffoegboy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> ffoegboy: see the first link
<ffoegboy> thanks guys
<TheSheep> godlygeek: for example, I use: xset b 80 1200 5
<TheSheep> godlygeek: makes the sound much more bearable
<godlygeek> TheSheep: no, that seems to be good...
<godlygeek> xset q shows "bell percent:  50    bell pitch:  400    bell duration:  100"
<TheSheep> godlygeek: you need 3 numbers after it, set duration to 0 to disable it
<godlygeek> sure, and querying the current value shows that it isn't disabled.
<godlygeek> also double-checked that the pcspkr module is loaded with lsmod...
<ffoegboy> TheSheep, So just to clarify, I would simply put  xforcevesa at the end of the boot line followed by |?
<TheSheep> ffoegboy: yes, if that really is a kernel parameter, but I'm not sure it is, I've never seen it
<TheSheep> why followed by | ?
<TheSheep> just put it alone, without any |, separated with spaces
<ffoegboy> TheSheep, Its on this page near the bottom - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749693
<generalsnus> is there a gui tool, that allows me to set up authentication to a ldap server?
<adamw9678> is any1 out there using fluxbox?
<favro> adamw9678: I use it :)
<adamw9678> Favro: I have just install it but don't really know my way around it yet
<favro> adamw9678: there are text files in your home folder in the hidden dir .fluxbox - lots of help for config on the net - I recommend installing menus
<favro> adamw9678: and you right click the desktop for a menu
<adamw9678> I'v been try to put icon onto the desktop but can't seem to do it. and I can't find the home folder :(
<favro> adamw9678: for the icons - http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Idesk
<adamw9678> I install idesk but don't know what do now
<favro> adamw9678: you might need to ask in #fluxbox
<adamw9678> sorry but Im a newish linux user
<adamw9678> I try there but they just took the piss
<favro> adamw9678: that's ok - type /j #fluxbox in your chat
<favro> ohh
<favro> they think you should read the wiki?
<favro> adamw9678: ^
<adamw9678> I'll have a look. Thanks
<favro> np
<favro> adamw9678: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Idesk
<compubomb> how do you up the font size in xubuntu ?
<compubomb> anyone ?
<compubomb> i'm running xubuntu on a 1920x1080 so i can play some videos, but the fonts are microscopic.
<th0r> compubomb, are you talking about the fonts inside the videos?
<compubomb> no.
<compubomb> i'm talking about the menus
<compubomb> their fonts are extremely small.
<th0r> compubomb, Settings - Settings manager - User Interface
<compubomb> try
<compubomb> bleh
<compubomb> ty
<compubomb> th0r: you hit the sugar spot :p
<compubomb> ty
<th0r> compubomb, np
<compubomb> th0r: when you run xubuntu on an old 1100mhz on a 48" sharp lcd tv, microscopic fonts can make it a bit hard to read :p
<compubomb> anyways, they are fixed now.
<compubomb> ubuntu was really slow and unstable so..
<compubomb> i can't use it.
<th0r> compubomb, if that's a request for hints on improving stability and performance you will have to reword it
<compubomb> th0r: how do i increase the font size in the login manager ?
<compubomb> th0r: ubuntu is unstable on this system because this system is unstable :p
<generalsnus> OK,i am in a desperate need of setting up a LDAP/file server for the following purpose: authentication and central storage of users /home folders. I have tried a lot of tutorials..but i havent had any success yet. ive tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmbLdapInstaller aswell. In my dream scenario, i would want to use MS AD for auth and sharing of /home folders
<generalsnus> FFS, is there a good howto for: using AD authenticating AND have users /home mounted from a server?? i really need this up and running ASAP :/
<cody-somerville> generalsnus, I think you're looking for likewise
<generalsnus> well, how do i mount /homes with likewise?
<cody-somerville> I imagine you could modify the login script to do it
<generalsnus> and how?
<cody-somerville> generalsnus, it sounds like you should be speaking with your local IT department.
<compubomb> i have a question, how do i make my pointer larger ?
<compubomb> in ubuntu, it's pretty easy, you just goto the gtk theme manager and it will let you change your pointer.
<compubomb> but in xubuntu, i can't figure it out.
<compubomb> anyone ?
<ablomen> compubomb, settings-manager -> mouse -> Cursor tab -> Cursor size
<Chaser_> ALT F8 minimize current window
<generalsnus> does anyone use windows services for unix here? i was gonna try to make a nfs export.. but im unsure how i should authenticate to windows.. should i use Likewise-open?
<shadebug> not sure if anybody's about but I'm attempting to get a speedtouch 121g usb dongle working on a new xubuntu installation. I have ndiswrapper 1.52 installed and ndiswrapper -l says that the dongle is present and it seems to match up with what I see in lsusb and /etc/ndiswrapper looks like it has the requisite drivers
<shadebug> any ideas?
<shadebug> unfortunately, the light does not turn on and network configuration, let alone ifconfig and iwconfig are having no luck finding it
<jb_in_nyc> hi gang
<jb_in_nyc> I'd like to install Xubuntu on an old PowerPC (mac) laptop
<jb_in_nyc> i made a boot CD but haven't installed Xubuntu yet, I'm still running in live mode
<jb_in_nyc> the Wifi isn't working and I'm scared to move over until I know how to get it to work
<jb_in_nyc> any ideas?
<jb_in_nyc> anybody here?
<bassboi> what sort of wireless you have
<jb_in_nyc> its the apple wifi card that goes in a pismo
<jb_in_nyc> pretty standard
<jb_in_nyc> but I don't know how to tell linux to look for it
<bassboi> terminal
<bassboi> lspci
<bassboi> bassboi@Mercury:~$ lspci
<bassboi> like that
<jb_in_nyc> k, lemme try
<bassboi> should tell you a bunch of hw
<bassboi> ?
<shadebug> somebody in #ndiswrapper asked me to pastebin my logs for my ndiswrapper problems so I thought somebody here might know what they're looking for too http://rafb.net/p/2IuvXa11.html
<jb_in_nyc> machine is hanging
<jb_in_nyc> is there a force-restart? ctl-alt-del or something?
<shadebug> ctrl alt f2 will take you to a terminal, ctrl alt f7 brings you back to the gui
<shadebug> from the terminal you can type sudo halt
<shadebug> or sudo reboot
<TheSheep> or press alt+ctrl+del while in terminal
<th0r> jb_in_nyc, if you can get to the cli with Alt-F2 you are better off killing the hung process
<jb_in_nyc> I had to just power down
<jb_in_nyc> it wasn't responding to anythnig
<jb_in_nyc> mmmkay; I ran lspci
<jb_in_nyc> its got a bunch of stuff, but no wifi
<jb_in_nyc> there's an Ethernet controler, but i think that's teh wired one
<bassboi> hrm
<bassboi> hey why do i get kde updates when i uninstalled the kde desktop :|
<th0r> bassboi, you probably still have some kde remnants in the system
<bassboi> :| how can i remove that crap
<th0r> bassboi, careful, they jumped all over me the other day for using that word <smile>. If you know what got updated you can uninstall those pieces one at a time
<bassboi> ah ok
<th0r> bassboi, I ran into that same problem with my last install of ubuntu, so this time I went with xubuntu and have avoided the temptation to install either gnome or kde
<bassboi> i see i see
<bassboi> i thought gnome was a part of xubuntu
<bassboi> or am i confused
<bassboi> xfce is independent of gnome..
<bassboi> i don't know :(
<gaurdro> GDM is installed by default but nothing else is from gnome.
<bassboi> i see i see ty
<gaurdro> GDM is installed because Xfce doesn't have it's own desktop manager.  you can switch it to use kdm or xdm if you really want to though
<bassboi> alright alright
<bassboi> i'd take a change of removing kde stuff
<bassboi> chance, even... but i don't know if anything depends on it
<bassboi> or if it'll screw something up
<th0r> wdm is a better choice if you want to go to a lightweight login manager
<th0r> bassboi, if you have removed all the kde apps the libs won't hurt anything...they will just take up disk space. but if you are trying to use kde apps each time you call one it will load a ton of libs into memory
<th0r> bassboi, and I believe you can clean up all the unneeded libs with 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<bassboi> ty for the info
<blaked> hello
<bassboi> i've tried that..
<bassboi> sudo apt-get autoremove... and sudo apt-get autoremove kde
<gaurdro> bassboi, just LOOK at what it's removing,  i mean uninstalling apt is possible and no fun.
<jb_in_nyc> hi gang
<jb_in_nyc> I'm back
<jb_in_nyc> I have a xubuntu live CD running on a Pismo Mac laptop.  wireless doesn't see to be working and I'm not sure where to start
<jb_in_nyc> i tried lspci and got a list of hardware; the Airport card wasn't on it
<jb_in_nyc> the Network Admin panel only shows the (wired) Ethernet and the modem
<jb_in_nyc> is there an "add hardware" somewhere?
<zoredache> not really, no
<jb_in_nyc> mmm
<jb_in_nyc> so how does one tell the OS that there's new hardware
<jb_in_nyc> (not that its new...)
<jb_in_nyc> do I need to install a driver?
<zoredache> in the linux world installing a driver frequently means compiling or patching the kernel...
<zoredache> if your hardware isn't supported already that could mean that a driver doesn't exist for your hardware
<zoredache> is the wireless adapter built in?
<jb_in_nyc> reallly?  phooey! I've seen a bunch of mentions of Xubuntu on a Pismo
<jb_in_nyc> and no mentions of this problem
<jb_in_nyc> yeah, the card is built-in
<zoredache> hrm... that is kinda odd.  The page I found on google seemed to indicate that a stock pismo didn't come with wireless
<jb_in_nyc> I might've had to add the card
<jb_in_nyc> but it was a pretty common config
<jb_in_nyc> IIRC, it was advertised as "Airport-ready"
<zoredache> was the wireless adapter working in osx?
<jb_in_nyc> yep.
<zoredache> jb_in_nyc: you might look here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zoredache> there is a section on wireless that might apply
<jb_in_nyc> thanks zoredache!
<jb_in_nyc> what version of *untu is 6?  Feisty?
<jb_in_nyc> if it says something like this:
<jb_in_nyc> In Feisty the Airport Extreme support is built in, but you must fetch the firmware. Simply open a terminal and type:
<jb_in_nyc> sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<jb_in_nyc> and reboot. Your Airport Extreme will now work.
<jb_in_nyc> will that apply to a live CD?
<gaurdro> it will, but you'll have to do it everytime you load that liveCD
<jb_in_nyc> but it says "reboot"
<zoredache> it may work without rebooting, but it might require manually restarting something...  (i dunno what)
<gaurdro> in my experience the liveCD doesn't need to be rebooted for most things like that.
<jb_in_nyc> uh....
<jb_in_nyc> I'd want to be plugged into Ethernet when I try that, right?
<zoredache> apt-get probably wouldn't be able to get the files if you didn't have internet access
<zoredache> are you planning on eventually installing to the hard drive?
<jb_in_nyc> the whole point is to test on the live CD
<jb_in_nyc> so I can make a deciscion
<stevenw> hey quick help needed. i lost the net manager icon on my panel.
<cody-somerville> nm-applet
<stevenw> thx!
<stevenw> always quick with the help
<stevenw> that's why he's in charge
<stevenw> what's the dif between xub 8.04 and 8.04.1?
<stevenw> anything major?
<cody-somerville> stevenw, It has just a reroll
<cody-somerville> ie. you won't have to download a ton of updates post-install
<stevenw> ahh
<cody-somerville> (or not as many <g>)
<stevenw> so just some added updates
<stevenw> nothing major?
<stevenw> i heard a rumor that suspend and hibernate are a big thing they're working on for ub 8.10
<zoredache> some of the updates are pretty important.  but you should already have them
<stevenw> oh i have the updates
<stevenw> anyone else having probs updating today? i can't get a lot of em and i says they're unverified or something
<cody-somerville> I'm good
<stevenw> hmm maybe it's my connection
<stevenw> lemme check
<stevenw> "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<stevenw> i got a lot of failed to fetch
<stevenw> connect 101 network is unreachable?
<stevenw> i'm on a public wifi maybe it cuts out?
<zoredache> perhaps... there could also some be some kind of web filtering... firewall or something else
<zoredache> even though almost everything is gpg signed, I still don't think I would trust applying updates downloaded on public wifi
<stevenw> hmm
<stevenw> no? why not?
<stevenw> there's a heavy firewall it's a public library
<zoredache> why?  because I think maybe at some point in time an evil person might be able to inject badness into an update...  It should not be possible, but I am really paranoid
<stevenw> yeah i understand
<stevenw> sneaking in malicious packets in gcalctools
<stevenw> they'll never know!
<stevenw> hide em in some out of the way update
<stevenw> LOL
<stevenw> gaurdo thanks for the help mounting the .iso yesterday
<stevenw> it worked perfectly
<slow-motion> hi
<khajex> if i got a xubuntu desktop installatin, can i convert it after install to server edition?
<khajex> if i got a xubuntu desktop installatin, can i convert it after install to server edition?
<TheSheep> just remove xubuntu-desktop packages and then run auto-remove to remove all its dependencies
<TheSheep> and please don't repeat yourself that often
<TheSheep> make sure you use apt-get or synpatic for that, and not aptitude
<slow-motion> n8
<tanner_> How do I remove Xubuntu and Grub so that Windows can boot normally?
<tanner_> Seriously need help
<ffoegboy> has anyone installed xbuntu on a HP 2133 mini laptop?
<bassboi> ffoegboy: seems some of them already have linux as the OS
<bassboi> http://h40059.www4.hp.com/hp2133/
<ffoegboy> bassboi, Yea, suse, but im trying to install xbuntu and am having trouble, but i just realised i am using the alternate iso, i am now downloading the normal i386 iso and will try that
<bassboi> ffoegboy, afaik, either CD should work
<bassboi> alternate install is text based
<ffoegboy> bassboi, It gives the error sayingf cant find a kernel to suit]
<bassboi> i see
<bassboi> i guess give the other one a try. i know i had issues trying to boot 8.04 xubuntu on this one PC i built... but 7.10 boots fine
<bassboi> any advice on building a cantenna
<ffoegboy> bassboi, if this dosnt work i will try 7.10, thanks
<ffoegboy> bassboi, I just lookied on the xbuntu site, they only have version 8 or 6?
<bassboi> i'm sorry
<bassboi> it was mythbuntu 7.10
<ffoegboy> bassboi, cool, i will try version 6 if this dosnt woth this time :-)
#xubuntu 2008-08-01
<wrtpeeps> can anyone tell me what the icon pack is that xubuntu uses default after install?
<wrtpeeps> the xfce icon pack
<David-A> wrtpeeps: i look in another users settings that i "think" has original xubuntu theme and its "clearlooks". (I am not sure it is the true answer, but it is an answer)
<wrtpeeps> cheers
<David-A> and it was xubuntu 7.10, dont know about 8.04
<wrtpeeps> i mean icon theme
<wrtpeeps> i think clearlooks is a normal theme?
<David-A> wrtpeeps: maybe this is the defaults: /etc/xdg/xfce4/mcs_settings/gtk.xml
<David-A> then theme is "Human" in xubuntu 7.10, and icons "Tango"
<wrtpeeps> ty
<industri4lB0y> hello, my problem is that  i have installed preload in xubuntu 8.04 hardy, it was suppoused to load in the startup scripts, but even at typing the command /etc/init.d/preload start it shows me a message that says the following: "Starting preload: preload.". however, when i see the executing process list, preload doesn't shows up. could somebody please help me?. Please, i accept private msg too
<zoredache> did you check the systlog?
<zoredache> did you look at /etc/preload.conf ti see if there was anything that needed to be configured?
<industri4lB0y> no, i will check it out now
<industri4lB0y> i have already seen it and the sentences are activated.
<industri4lB0y> zoredache
<industri4lB0y> the problem is that the daemon, doesn´t loads
<zoredache> and there is nothing in syslog, dmesg, daemon.log when it starts?
<industri4lB0y> /etc/inid.d/preload start and .... Starting preload: preload.
<industri4lB0y> no, it´s empty the file daemon.log
<industri4lB0y> zoredache
<zoredache> how are you running '/etc/inid.d/preload start' ?
<zoredache> you are root when you do that or you are calling with sudo right?
<industri4lB0y> root
<industri4lB0y> sudo too
<industri4lB0y> it´s the same thing
<industri4lB0y> ?
<zoredache> not entirely...
<zoredache> sudo partely inherits the enviroment of the user running it.  In weird cases I have seen this cause problems
<industri4lB0y> ok, i will do it now, as root
<zoredache> you might try an 'sudo -i' which will give you a root shell with a clean enviroment
<industri4lB0y> see
<industri4lB0y>  /etc/init.d/preload start
<industri4lB0y> Starting preload: preload.
<industri4lB0y> root == #
<zoredache> all I am doing is randomly guessing... You might want to look and see if there is an IRC channel or mail list specifically devoted to preload... You could also check in #ubuntu.
<Sydero> :S
<Sydero> unlikely
<Sydero> but it's probably in wikia.ubuntu.org
<Sydero> com
<zoredache> Well I had just installed preload, and it seemed to start fine on my system... Not that helps you at all
<Sydero> I'd imagine you'd have to configure preload
<industri4lB0y> no, in ubuntu nobody answers
<Sydero> for each app
<Sydero> I doubt it would preload everything
<Sydero> but it could
<Sydero> To monitor your resources used by Preload type the command
<Sydero>     sudo tail -f /var/log/preload.log
<industri4lB0y> Sydero
<industri4lB0y> preload.log error is:
<industri4lB0y> failed reading state from /var/lib/preload/preload.state: line 186: invalid syntax
<zoredache> I would be tempted to deleted (or move) the file /var/lib/preload/preload.state
<zoredache> so you start with an empty state
<Sydero> what's on line 186?
<Sydero> yeah probably
<industri4lB0y> gotcha!
<industri4lB0y> apt-get remove --purge preload and aptitude install preload and... preload run!!!! run forest!!
<Sydero> that's a bit redundant :S
<Sydero> apt-get purge preload
<Sydero> works too
<chill> anyone about to give me a hand?
<zoredache> !anyone | chill
<ubottu> chill: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chill> i have a terminal window loading on boot to /etc and i need to figure-out what is calling it up on boot, searched the forums, but i dont think i know what to look for to find what my problem is
<zoredache> A terminal?  You mean when you boot up you see a gui with a terminal, or?
<zoredache> is this after you login?
<chill> boot, gui login, loads desktop, panels, and first workspace has terminal in /etc loaded; before i went through every panel item that i added i was wondering if there was a log (saving me from rebooting 5-6 times)
<chill> its an older laptop and does take 30-45 sec... bit annoying
<zoredache> ok, so you get a terminal after you login that you aren't expecting?  Things like that are frequently from session saving
<zoredache> close the terminal, logout and make sure you check the box to save your session
<bassboi> yeah, had that issue
<bassboi> one time i logged in with no top panel, and my WM was wonky
<bassboi> had no title bars with minimize, shade, close, expand buttons
<chill> the "save session for future logins" option on the shutdown / suspend / hibernate dialog box ?
<zoredache> yes
<chill> ok - i will have to try that in a bit, downloading ubuntu for my other laptop (hd died, good thing for warranties)
<bassboi> exactly it
<chill> thanks for the help
<chill> any personal experience with speedstep on p3 laptop ?
<zoredache> if that doesn't help you might also try just deleting (or moving) everything in '.cache/xsession'
<bassboi> i have a script for my xchat to get song info from banshee thru dbus... it's being a pain
<bassboi> only worked once
<bassboi> any advice?
<Sydero> errrr
<Sydero> write a better script?
<bassboi> banshee told me one time that there was a problem with dbus
<bassboi> not being able to communicate
<bassboi> let me test
 * bassboi is listening to: "Wasteland" by 10 Years on The Autumn Effect; Rated: Not Rated. (0:05/3:50)
<bassboi> WTF
<Sydero> ?
<Sydero> it works
<bassboi> it works now...
<Sydero> thus communication is not the problem
<bassboi> ok then, fool is i
<chill> which cpu scaler is the most effective in xfce ? (ive had problems w/ cpufreqd, powernowd, powersave, trying to configure cpudyne now), any suggestions for a p3 laptop?
<chill> scratch that - trying to configure cpufreqd
<bassboi> wow. audio sounds WAY better on xubuntu than winxp
<chill> anyone have experience with "cpufreq-selector" and boottime script?
<Trillium> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, but it stops at "Generating locales...". Anyone able to help out?
<generalsnus> The past week i have tried to come up with a solution for authenticating linux clients to W2k3 AD, and also mount the users /home folders when they login, with no extra authentication. seems that the mounting of /home..is the biggest problem here. so if this aint possible. is there a "easy" howto..to do the same thing with a openLDAP server as authentication?
<adamw9678> Hay. dose any1 know how to get the touch screen working on a Fujitus siemens B-2131?
<adamw9678> Any1 ?
<TheSheep> adamw9678: I guess not. You can check the forums or google
<int13> hey there, I need some help for xubuntu. I'm trying to install it on a 64MB toshiba laptop, but it seems that it crashesh on USB drivers. Do you know where I can find another inird image, which doesn;t have usb-uhci in it???
<RaverWild> hello people. new to linux. have ubuntu with gnome. want to try xfce. is it safe to install xfce? what would happen to my programs already installed for gnome? could i be able to still run them same way as gnome could run kde apps?
<ffoegboy> i have just installed (dual booted) xubuntu (for the first time)  on a HP2133 mini notebook, interestingly I first tried the alternate iso which didnt work but the standard iso worked fine although i had to add xforcevesa to the boot at the start
<bassboi> i mounted a ntfs partition in xubuntu, and now the windows install on the drive doesn't want to boot, and windows setup says it's an unknown partition... am i screwed?
<TheSheep> bassboi: can you still read it under linux?
<bassboi> yep
<TheSheep> bassboi: maybe you didn't unmount it properly?
<bassboi> oh wow
<bassboi> can i reboot the live CD and unmount it?
<bassboi> i didn't unmount it :| now that you say that
<TheSheep> if you closed the system proper\ly, it should also unmount automatically
<bassboi> hm odd
<bassboi> i remember the terminal telling me that it would clear some sort of cache
<bassboi> being it was a ntfs-3g mount
<Raz0R> hello, whenever i try and apply new settings for my wifi adapter, the system freezes and i have to cut the power to restart? any idea?
<dingdangdong> have problem setting resolution in my newly-installed xubuntu 8.04.1
<dingdangdong> any help?
<Raz0R> hi can anyone help me? i can't boot into my -21 kernel. everything loads ok, except i get fail on starting basic networking. it carries on but when it comes to starting the logon screen i just have a black scren, i can do nothing? please help me?
<Raz0R> everythings fine if i use -19 kernel
<paolo> hi. is fluxbuntu lighter than xubuntu ?
<Raz0R> hi how do i remove my wireless driver so  i can change it to a ndiswrapper one?
<crimsun> unload it, then configure ndiswrapper, then load ndiswrapper.
<FrancescoDaVinci> heyy anybody speak spanish???
<FrancescoDaVinci> anybody knows xubuntu irc chat in spanish?
<Genelyk> yo
<Genelyk> yo ablo español
<FrancescoDaVinci> tigre algun canal en español de xubuntu?
<FrancescoDaVinci> copado
<FrancescoDaVinci> donde haya gente
<Genelyk> no ay
<Genelyk> xD!
<FrancescoDaVinci> ehhh que crudo
<FrancescoDaVinci> bueno hay que pelearla así!
<Genelyk> porq
<Genelyk> :S
<FrancescoDaVinci> usas xubuntu vos?
<Genelyk> loxico
<Genelyk> sino no estaria  aki XD!
<FrancescoDaVinci> bien genio! entonces quizá me pueda ayudar...
<Genelyk> contal q no sea de compiz ni de el awn
<FrancescoDaVinci> viste que cuando queres poner las dos barras que te trae , seria las barra de tareas y donde estan los programas y el relojito
<FrancescoDaVinci> no?
<Genelyk> ya q tiene
<Genelyk> se llaman paneles
<FrancescoDaVinci> se me superponen cuando las quiero poner las 2 abajo
<FrancescoDaVinci> eso los paneles
<Genelyk> los q salen arriba y abajo de la pantalla
<FrancescoDaVinci> si los pongo a los 2 abajo se me superponen
<FrancescoDaVinci> eso
<Genelyk>  nu se
<Genelyk> aver dejame ver
<FrancescoDaVinci> probá poner las 2 abajo o las 2 arriba
<Genelyk> ya lkas vi
<Genelyk>  uno esconde a la otr
<FrancescoDaVinci> chotisimo
<FrancescoDaVinci> alguien la cagó con eso
<Genelyk> -.-
<Genelyk> q necesidad existe de poner los dos paneles de un mismo lado
<Genelyk> ?
<FrancescoDaVinci> no sé
<FrancescoDaVinci> costumbre
<FrancescoDaVinci> comodidad
<FrancescoDaVinci> preferencia
<FrancescoDaVinci> no se supone que uno lo hace simplemente así porque lo desea?
<FrancescoDaVinci> libertad
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> constumbre parece de windows
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> si claro es " linux es libertad hacer loq uno desea, siempre  y cuando tenga los conocmientos necesarios !"
#xubuntu 2008-08-02
<IrCYop> How do you get the a password screen on xfce4 after a screen saver begins and you move your mouse
<bassboi> applications ~> settings ~> settings manager ~> screen saver ~> check box that says lock screen when screen saver is active
<kenyon> hi. i just installed a fresh xubuntu from the 8.04.1 desktop cd. why does ssh server reject connection by default?
<kenyon> ...because it is not installed
<kenyon> sorry i was stupid
<zoredache> we will forgive you this time... :p
<kenyon> i installed it before but wirh the wrong package name and did not realize
<kenyon> so i tghought there is some secret activation required or firewall
<crimsun> kenyon: yeah, we have sekrit runez.
<kenyon> i knew there was something behind the x
<bassboi> can i install xubuntu from the internet via a terminal?
<coldhak>  i've just gotten a usb headset, and i'm trying to set it as my default sound device. Audacious and the xfce4-mixer detect it, and play/control it just fine, but asoundconf doesn't detect it. did i forget to do something? can't find any data on this via google.
<coldhak> google's rather sparse on xfce+usb stuff
<lunch> how to tell if you are allocating too much memory for video? i am using share memory. 768 mb ram
<gko> Hi.
<bassboi> Howdy partner
<coldhak> hallo
<gko> How big in memory is xubuntu, compared to (k)ubuntu ?
<gko> I have a 320 Mo / Pentium II 366 Mhz laptop.
<coldhak> not sure how big, but it's smaller :/
<gko> I'm trying Ubuntu running with ratpoison but, of course, there is some Ubuntu stuff running that eats the memory.
<coldhak> you might try running something a little lighter weight, like fluxbox
<gko> I have tried minimalist distributions, but, paradoxically, it looks like those won't contain stuff needed to run old hardware (without doing patching stuff)...
<coldhak> ...that's pretty odd
<coldhak> dunno. i've never really messed with my older systems
<coldhak> they gather dust in the corner :/
<lunch> how to change splash screen to x buntu at boot time?
<coldhak> hello there
<coldhak> damn, i know the answer to that one.
<bassboi> do you know how to install xubuntu from the internet frmo a terminal
<bassboi> my cd is scratched up but no blanks
<coldhak> 1) go next door 2) have friend dl cd from internet 3) have friend burn cd 4) install from cd
<coldhak> dunno what else to say :/
<wols_> bassboi: is there an OS already on that disk?
<wols_> the PC you want to put xubuntu on that is
<lunch> how to display date on desktop bar?
<coldhak> damnit, why doesn't he wait for the answer >.<
<bassboi> wols_, nope
<bassboi> it's all partitioned up too
<bassboi> 4g boot, 2g swap, the rest as /home
<wols_> then you obviously can't. you need a way to boot the machine first to some OS
<wols_> well anything but DOS...
<bassboi> well
<bassboi> i can boot the live CD
<bassboi> just the cd is corrupt
<bassboi> full of scratches n crap
<bassboi> and no blanks :(
<wols_> then you can
<wols_> debootrstrap for example
<coldhak> happen to have a different cd? maybe an older ubuntu?
<bassboi> gots mythbuntu
<bassboi> tho i dont want that
<coldhak> you could install mythbuuntu, then uninstall all the tv-related junk, and install xfce and all that
<j1mc> bassboi: you have a 4gb boot partition.  did you mean root partition?
<bassboi> it's mounted as /
<bassboi> root, yz
<j1mc> bassboi: is the mythbuntu cd a live cd, or an alternate cd?
<bassboi> live
<j1mc> if it were the alternate cd, you could install a command line version of mythbuntu, and then just install xubuntu desktop.
<bassboi> yzyz
<bassboi> ty
<bassboi> i may have found a random blank
<bassboi> i think i did
<lunch> how to change boot screen to x buntu?
<lunch> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<coldhak> it's in the settings manager under splash screen
<coldhak> select simple -> configure, then select your image
<lunch> coldhak, no, not that one, the ONE right after grub
<coldhak> oh, that one....nifty
<lunch> how to set settings, so that , when i move files from one folder into the next will work correctly? currently it just do COPY, so i end up having two copies
<zoredache> I believe if you hold down the shift or alt key when you do your drag and drop it will move
<lunch> zoredache, yes, only partly true. it works if you are inside thunar, but on the desktop of xfce, it's not thunar, and it will not work
<zoredache> hrmph...  I usually ignore the desktop
<lunch> zoredache, be better if i can disable desktop navigation
<lunch> disable read write
<lunch> wait... i think i can, chmod
<lunch> not sure if system will write stuff to it, beside me
<lunch2> zoredache, /
<lunch2> how to start two sessions at the same time? gnome and xfce
<lunch2> how to take screen shot in xfc?
<coldhak> i use the panel screenshot thing
<coldhak> there's a shell command or three for it too, though i don't recall what it is
<lunch2> gnome just need to hit print screen
<lunch2> coldhak,
<coldhak> huh?
<coldhak> well, doesn't appear to work as easily for me in xfce.
<lunch2> coldhak, in gnome,i only need to hit print screen key
<coldhak> yeah, and like i just said, that's not working for me
<coldhak> and you asked about xfce. i use xfce, i supplied my method.
<lunch2>  gnome-panel-screenshot  ; run this command and switch to your screen real fast.
<coldhak> i will look up why the print screen button doesn't work though
<lunch2> help if u have slow computer, so you will have enough time to switch screen =)
<coldhak> <.< if you use the panel widget, you can adjust the delay
<lunch2> helps
<coldhak> ...why's that guy keep leaving? right before i find his answer too
<gbjk> Good morning.
<gbjk> I have a fairly stupid question, but I just want to be sure: I have Xubuntu GG installed. I want to upgrade to HH. Using the update manager appears to be a bad idea. It seems that doing so would upgrade to plain ubuntu, installing most of gnome. Is that correct?
<coldhak> no, if you're running xubuntu, and you upgrade via the update manager, it upgrades to xubuntu's next version
<gbjk> coldhak: That's surprising.
<gbjk> coldhak: I downloaded the iso xubuntu image, and the packages that concerned me aren't listed.
<gbjk> coldhak: + the info page for 8.04 you get when you click "upgrade" shows ubuntu with no mention of xubuntu anywhere.
<gbjk> /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't mention xubuntu except for the two cdrom options.
<coldhak> ...that's strange. i upgraded my desktop just a few weeks ago
<gbjk> coldnak: I must be wrong.
<gbjk> So in order to upgrade, I can just use the normal package manager?
<gbjk> And it won't go installing all the unwanted gnome packages?
<gbjk> The xubuntu website upgrade from 7.10 page points you to downloading an ISO, which is why I ask.
 * gbjk tries upgrading a desktop running compiz fusion too first.
<Raz0R> can anyone help me, i cant get a dhcp offer using wireless. ethernet works fine but no wireless?
<gbjk> Raz0R: You can see the thing with iwlist scan?
<gbjk> Raz0R: And you've connected to it with iwconfig?
<gbjk> If so dhcpcd and dhclient are the two subsequent commands.
<Raz0R> gbjk i see the ap with iwlist scan
<Raz0R> gbjk i have not heard of this ipconfig?
<gbjk> iwconfig
<gbjk> iwconfig ethX and see if you're actually connected to the thing.
<Raz0R> ok
<Raz0R> iws wlan0
<Raz0R> its*
<gbjk> Gah, yes, of course
<Raz0R> essid: off/any
<Raz0R> thing is, ive tried sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID but it doesnt seem to be storing the value i set
<gbjk> IIRC you're missing set from that
<gbjk> Nope, IRW. No set required.
<gbjk> Raz0R: iwlist shows you a essid, but iwconfig won't show it after you set it?
 * gbjk suspects some silly gui applet of interferring.
<Raz0R> gbjk lol ok well i have removed network manager and have installed wicd
<Raz0R> but i also have kwifimanager installed, and wifi radar
<gbjk> Bloody hell.
<Raz0R> lol, remove?
<Raz0R> shall i just leave wicd?
<gbjk> God knows. I have no familiarity with any of those.
<gbjk> I know I've achieved wifi on many laptops by manual config where applets failed, and I don't bother with them anymore.
<gbjk> Exception being... whatever I have running right now that shows my connection. It seems to be unobtrusive.
<Raz0R> do you know what it is?
<Raz0R> ok ive just removed all the gui applets and now i just have network manager installed
<gbjk> Oh FFS.
<gbjk> Either xubuntu has stopped using xfce4, or xfce4 isn't using much xfce anymore.
<gbjk> Cos post upgrade, I have gnoe-panel, gnome -settings-daemon, etc all running
<gbjk> And no xfce in sight.
<gbjk> Ah, that's right, this system actually had gnome installed, so it went to that because the default login session was lost
<si10cybin> hello
<si10cybin> i was hoping someone could give me some basic advice ...
<si10cybin> i just installed xubuntu on a machine and seem to have come unstuck
<si10cybin> the root user seems to have been deleted
<si10cybin> i am new to linux
<gbjk> I would be amazed if that had happened.
<si10cybin> synaptic says error "user root does not exist" and exits
<gbjk> finger root ?
<gbjk> heh, that's ... very impressive.
<si10cybin> finger root says "no such user"
<gbjk> I wonder if you can sudo without a superuser to do as.
<si10cybin> sudo -i say "no passwd entry for root!"
<si10cybin> applications/system/users and groups is blank and won't let me add a user
<si10cybin> any ideas?
<si10cybin> anybody?
<gbjk> what does /etc/passwd say?
<si10cybin> one moment
<si10cybin> there are two files with the name passwd
<si10cybin> the first contains my username, I can give you the string if it helps
<si10cybin> the second is unable to be accessed via the file manager, 'permission denied'
<si10cybin> i am new to linux so if there is another way to access this file please tell me
<gbjk> I'm going to have to leave you to it - Need to leave.
<si10cybin> ok thanks anyway
<gbjk> si10cybin: I suspect you need to re-install to get the quickest fix for your current kill level.
<si10cybin> !!!
<gbjk> si10cybin: Instal only takes 20 mins, not so bad?
<gbjk> si10cybin: Do you know what you did to delete it, btw? I've never seen anyone do that before by accident.
<si10cybin> i was trying to install a printer, and came across old instructions that involved creating a cups username and then accessing an administrative panel through the web browser
<si10cybin> there were no usernames in the user settings to begin with
<si10cybin> all i did was delete the group that I created when i realised there is a print manager
<si10cybin> it shouldn't be that easy for a newbie to kill an install
<gbjk> It really shouldn't, no.
<si10cybin> oh well
<si10cybin> i'm trying over in the ubuntu channel to see if anyone there can give me some advice.
<si10cybin> thanks
<FreeBullets> >_> i accidentally downloaded, burnt, installed, and setup the wrong xubuntu version
<bassboi> auto auto update :D
<JinKazama> The Pidgin IRC chat ... :)
<JinKazama> its new for me :)
<Raz0R> i have got my wireless internet connection working with wep, can anyone help me set it up with wpa or wpa2 psk please?
<vinnl> Raz0R, have you already tried it?
<Raz0R> vinnl no i am not sure how to go about it
<vinnl> Raz0R, the same way you did WEP
<Raz0R> vinnl i used wifi radar to set it up. to do wpa it says driver:
<Raz0R> what do i put there?
<Raz0R> ndiswrapper, wext, ?
<vinnl> Raz0R, that depends on your card, I have about zero experience with wifi-radar
<vinnl> Are you using ndiswrapper that you are aware of?
<Raz0R> vinnl yeah i am using it
<Raz0R> vinnl but i have read that i should use wext anyway, im just a bit confused
<Raz0R> vinnl its taken about a week to get wep working lol
<vinnl> Raz0R, I'd say just try both :)
<Raz0R> vinnl would i just type it in the box ?
<vinnl> Raz0R, what?
<TheSheep> doesn't nm-applet make it a single-click operation?
<Raz0R> vinnl it says wpa driver then a text box. do i just put "ndiswrapper"?
<luissss> hola
<luissss> hello
<j1mc> hola
<luissss> si hablan español aqui?
<luissss> que bien
<luissss> hola jlmc
<vinnl> Raz0R, I guess so - as said, I haven't really used it
<j1mc> luissss: lo siento, no hablo espanol
<j1mc> solamente un poco  :(  ??
<luissss> algun sitio en español que que se refiera a xubuntu?
<j1mc> luissss: donde esta?  mexico?
<luissss> i need help with my xubuntu
<luissss> asi es
<j1mc> luissss: en espanol - join #ubuntu-es
<luissss> de méxico
<j1mc> or you can write english here.  :)
<j1mc> what do you need help with?
<luissss> ok thaks jlmc
<luissss> i can use a traslator?
<j1mc> ok
<luissss> I have problems with my xubuntu, suddenly puts the black screen
<j1mc> when does that happen?  when you click something?
<luissss> yes
<luissss> mmm
<j1mc> luissss: i think you could probably find better support (support in spanish) in #ubuntu-es
<j1mc> it would be easier.  :)
<luissss> when I open one or but programs, I happen to me yesterday when it tries open gambas, mono, firefox and @msn
<luissss> ok
<j1mc> lo siento  :/
<luissss> don worry
<Raz0R> k
<luissss> lo entiendo
<luissss> muchas gracias Jlmc
<j1mc> no aye es una problema  :)
<luissss> ok
<luissss> im go
<luissss> see you Jlmc
<luissss> and tahnk you
<Raz0R> can anyoone help me set up wpa in wifi radar
<Raz0R> how do i set a command to run at boottime
<sirjoebob> hey all... i am running xubuntu 8.04 and i use a highly customized gui environment. HOWEVER, when i run programs meant for KDE, they dont follow all the same visual style rules. is there a way to change this?
<vinnl> sirjoebob, you could set a Qt-theme similar to your GTK-theme, and I believe there also was an effort for a Qt theme engine that copies your GTK theme, but that's probably not stable yet
<vinnl> sirjoebob, you can also do it the other way around: install gtk-qt-engine and have all your GTK applications pick up the Qt theme
<sirjoebob> stable is not for me anyways... bleeding-edge ftw. :) i will try that
<sirjoebob> thanks for the tip
<vinnl> ^.^
<sirjoebob> thanks for the tip/quit
<wbmj> Hello all
<slow-motion> hi
<vinnl> Hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vinnl
<neozen-work> salutations all
<Raz0R> FINALLY i am connected via WPA hahha
<vinnl> Raz0R, yay! :)
<Raz0R> vinnl haha lol spent over a week trying
<vinnl> Raz0R, so what did the trick?
<Raz0R> vinnl i removed all networking gui software like nm, wicd, etc
<neozen-work> LoL
<Raz0R> installed wifi radar, set up wpa supplicant with about a hundred diff configurations until one finally worked
<vinnl> That must've been of great relief ;-)
<neozen-work> nothing more frustrating then having hardware take forever to convince to do something sane
<neozen-work> ....*damn macs
 * neozen-work grins
<Raz0R> lol
<Raz0R> i think it was a good thing though as i have no experience with linux before this, and i think ive learnt more this way than if i had just been working properly from plug in :)
<Raz0R> ...maybe
<vinnl> Yeah, but then again... It's nice if things Just Work :P
<Raz0R> vinnl actually, yes it was most antagonizing
<Raz0R> there is one more thing i need help with
<neozen-work> I've found the do it yourself option works quite well, provided documentation is both adequate and open for change
<Raz0R> i need to get wpa_supplicant to start at boot time, along with wifi radar
<Raz0R> wifi radar is done sorry, just need to run this at startup sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf - can anyone tell me how?
<vinnl> Does it need to run when you boot up or when you log in? (I only know how to do the latter :( )
<Raz0R> when i login will do as im the only user
<Raz0R> yeah im not gonna need remote login or anything
<vinnl> Raz0R, then you can do it using Autostarted Applications from Applications->Settings->Settings Manager
<vinnl> (Or do some Googling :)
<Raz0R> vinnl lol thanks
<Raz0R> ok lol. lets see if it still works after a reboot
<Raz0R> wish me luck :D
<vinnl> Good luck :)
<si10cybin> anyone able to help with a missing /etc/group?
<TheSheep> si10cybin: might be difficult
<TheSheep> si10cybin: some of the GIDs are generated, and thenumbers depend on the order in which you install things
<TheSheep> si10cybin: but here's mine if that helps you: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/81076/
<si10cybin> thanks
<si10cybin> it's a new install, i have only installed ndiswrapper on top of the default
<si10cybin> i was thinking of copying the default off of the install cd
<si10cybin> i am in the recovery console of the install cd, (recovery console in grub doesn't work)
<si10cybin> i am new to linux
<si10cybin> could you please guide me how to find the file on the cd and copy it?
<TheSheep> it should be in /etc/group
<si10cybin> it's missing
<si10cybin> oh you mean on the cd
<si10cybin> forgive the noob
<TheSheep> when you are running the livecd, / is different than your hdd
<si10cybin> it's the alternative install cd
<TheSheep> you will have to mount your partition
<si10cybin> it mounted the partition
<TheSheep> your system partition, I think there is an option for that on the alt cd
<TheSheep> ok, now switch to second console with alt+ctrl+f2
<si10cybin> ok
<si10cybin> done
<TheSheep> you should see the livecd's /etc/group there, when you do: ls /etc/group
<si10cybin> when i type that it responds with one line saying '/etc/group'
<TheSheep> yes, that's correct
<si10cybin> cool
<TheSheep> type 'mount' to see where your system partition is mounted
<si10cybin> is it the one that is type ext2?
<TheSheep> yes, it's probably something like /target
<TheSheep> or /media/something
<si10cybin> it says '/dev/sda1 on /target'
<TheSheep> great
<TheSheep> now, type: ls /target/etc/group
<amirman> i'm thinking of installing xubuntu on a laptop for a computer illiterate relative, what are the drawbacks of xubuntu on this front compared to ubuntu?
<si10cybin> it says /target/etc/group
<slow-motion> do i get 8.04.1 automatic when i make the normal updates?
<TheSheep> amirman: less programs, the programs have less automation, some things have to be configured in terminal, not with gui
<crimsun> slow-motion: hardy-updates and hardy-security, yes.
<amirman> TheSheep: this user will only be using the internet and play some simple games, how much configuring would i have to do before i can give them the laptop?
<TheSheep> amirman: how is the internet connected?
<slow-motion> thx crimsun
<TheSheep> si10cybin: this means the file exists
<si10cybin> ok
<TheSheep> si10cybin: cat /target/etc/group will show its contents
<amirman> TheSheep: well they dont have a router set up as of now, but i'm guessing they will get one and use it wirelessly
<si10cybin> it only has three lines in it
<si10cybin> shadow:x:42
<TheSheep> amirman: then it all depends on whether the wireless card in the laptop is supported natively
<si10cybin> nogroup:x:65534:
<TheSheep> si10cybin: ok, ok
<si10cybin> nathan:x:1000:
<TheSheep> si10cybin: so, if you are decided to copy the one from livecd, do: cp /etc/group /target/etc/group
<amirman> TheSheep: not sure, it's a dell d505, i'm not sure what wireless device is in it though
<TheSheep> si10cybin: you will also have to edit it and change the name of the group 1000 to 'nathan', it will be probably 'ubuntu' or something like that
<si10cybin> ok
<amirman> TheSheep: wait i see now, it's broadcom B43
<si10cybin> what command to edit it?
<TheSheep> si10cybin: nano /target/etc/group
<TheSheep> si10cybin: then ctrl+x to save and exit
<si10cybin> actually the one on the cd only has 'root:x:0:'
<si10cybin> but i think i cant restore it from here
<si10cybin> there's some weblinks i found
<si10cybin> thanks
<rabby> hello
<TheSheep> amirman: I'm not sure whether it's supported, you should check the wiki. that's one thing that might require some setting up
<rabby> why does apt-get install linux-restricted-modules  not install the fcpci on my system although the package's description says it did?!
<TheSheep> rabby: what's fcpci and how do you tell it's not installed?
<th0r> rabby, it should be in /lib/linux-restricted-modules
<rabby> TheSheep: AVM ISDN Fritz!Card
<TheSheep> waah, packages.ubuntu.com doesn't work :(
<rabby> it can be found here: /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.22-14-generic/fcpci
<vinnl> TheSheep, I noticed :(
<rabby> but modprobe fcpci tells me, there is no module to load :(
<TheSheep> rabby: what does uname -r say?
<rabby> 2.6.22-14-server
<TheSheep> rabby: install linux-restricted-modules-server
<Genelyk> hi
<rabby> think i have to upgrade first..?
<vinnl> Hey Genelyk
<TheSheep> rabby: no, you are just running a -server kernel, and restricted modules installs modules for -generic by default
<vinnl> Raz0R, and? :)
<rabby> ah ok, i will do so, after. the upgrade is running already...
<rabby> thanks so far ;-)
<Raz0R> vinnl hmm got connected but was a bit complex lol
<RandyboY> What can i do to get my folders and mounts back on my desktop? Had some trouble with some mounts and since that it has been gone... No menus when i right-click desktop either...
<TheSheep> RandyboY: press alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop'
<RandyboY> TheSheep, that file isnt there. But when i open desktop in browser, all my folders and files are there...
<TheSheep> RandyboY: it's a command
<TheSheep> RandyboY: to start a program that displays your desktop
<Raz0R> vinnl can you check my pastebin please: http://pastebin.com/m5d27902c
<RandyboY> TheSheep, "Couldnt open <<file:///home/randy/xfdesktop>> , "Location or file wasnt found"
<vinnl> Raz0R, that's like Chinese to me :P
<Raz0R> ah ok
<Raz0R> lol
<Raz0R> god damn thing went crazy lol
<vinnl> xD
<Raz0R> once i did sudo dhclient wlan0 it was cool
<Raz0R> the script didnt seem to run at boot either
<TheSheep> RandyboY: wait, where did you type that?
<Raz0R> if i type   in a sudo command will it need a pwd or will it just run it?
<TheSheep> Raz0R: where do you type it?
<RandyboY> TheSheep, in the box that appeared when i typed alt+f2
<TheSheep> RandyboY: and you only type 'xfdesktop', nothing else?
<RandyboY> TheSheep, true
<TheSheep> RandyboY: can you get to a terminal?
<RandyboY> yeah
<Raz0R> TheSheep in autostarted apps>add app
<TheSheep> RandyboY: type it in a terminal
<TheSheep> Raz0R: it will ask for the password the first time it's run, use 'gksu' instead of 'sudo' to have a graphical prompt
<Raz0R> TheSheep ok thankyou, so it asked for a password i just didnt see it?
<TheSheep> Raz0R: probably
<TheSheep> Raz0R: why aren't you using the network-manager?
<RandyboY> TheSheep, its the xfce4 desktop youre talking about? Ive installed and using gnome...
<Raz0R> ok cool
<Raz0R> TheSheep it doesnt work
<TheSheep> RandyboY: ah, then ask on #ubuntu
<RandyboY> TheSheep, uhm, ok :)
<Raz0R> is there anyway i can make one command run before another one?
<TheSheep> RandyboY: but you rpobably want 'nautilus' instead
<TheSheep> Raz0R: write a short script and run that
<Raz0R> ok brb
<RandyboY> TheSheep, that worked :-) Thanks
#xubuntu 2008-08-03
<RaverWild> hello. first time trying xubuntu - today few hours ago downloadded and burned the alternate cd. just tried installing and could not finish install - felt on "select and install software" step, percent 6%. anyone with similar problem? dont wanna try live cds for now.
<TheSheep> RandyboY: have you checked the cd for defects? there is an option for that at the beginning
<RaverWild> TheSheep, guess that was for me. well havent. i was thinking same thing.
<RaverWild> by the way how are the cd images compiled? per hour basis?
<TheSheep> RaverWild: if it fails, make sure you burn it with the slowest possible speed -- old cd drives have sometimes trouble reading cds burned with high speeds
<TheSheep> !schedule | RaverWild
<ubottu> RaverWild: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<RaverWild> TheSheep ok. what then -- reinstall from scratch?
<TheSheep> RaverWild: you still have the install running?
<TheSheep> RaverWild: it just stopped?
<RaverWild> no. i am on the same machine -- needed to boot windows to get some help
<TheSheep> RaverWild: if the cd has no defects, it might be something else
<TheSheep> RaverWild: how much ram does that computer have?
<RaverWild> 512mb
<TheSheep> hat's plenty :)
<phasegen> I've got a tough one.  Live cd works well, using it right now as a matter of fact.  But when I install, it won't boot into gnome, it shows the xubuntu logo with progress bar, but when it switches to the xserver, I get a blank screen, and it won't respond to anything except switching the power off.  My computer is a dell inspiron laptop with a 2.4ghz processor, 512mb of RAM, and is running the intel i845 graphics chip.
<TheSheep> that's
<TheSheep> phasegen: tried the recovery mode?
<phasegen> i got disconnected, did my question get through?
<phasegen> satellite internet stinks
<phasegen> i will repost my question.  here it is...
<phasegen> ﻿I've got a tough one.  Live cd works well, using it right now as a matter of fact.  But when I install, it won't boot into gnome, it shows the xubuntu logo with progress bar, but when it switches to the xserver, I get a blank screen, and it won't respond to anything except switching the power off.  My computer is a dell inspiron laptop with a 2.4ghz processor, 512mb of RAM, and is running the intel i845 graphics chip.
<phasegen> that's an inspiron 1100, and the cpu is a celeron
<blaked> heh
<NathanScrivener> anybody know how to change the icon for a launcher on the desktop?
<sliverchair> another help making usb work with Ubuntu 7.10, please?
<sliverchair> sorry wrong channel
<MrNaz> does xfce do mouse trails?
<neur1> thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  Any opinions on gvfs?  Does xubuntu avoid it?  I'm finding gvfs in things that make no sense.
<Bill_MI> For example... just getting properties of a *.desktop Link-To file... gvfs runs out to get headers.
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: you could probably use gkeyfile (or was it gkay) from glib for that
<TheSheep> anyways, gvfs is much more modular and lightweight than gnomevfs
<Bill_MI> Hi TheSheep!  We talked a few weeks ago and I really appreciate the help...
<TheSheep> glad to hear that
<Bill_MI> I have xubuntu-desktop installed....
<Bill_MI> ...in Ubuntu that is.  It does none of this stuff.  gvfs seems to be tied to Nautilus?  It's rather fuzzy.
<TheSheep> no, it's nautilus that's tied to gvfs
<TheSheep> not the other way around, although they migth have packaged some parts together
<TheSheep> conceptually, gvfs is supposed to be desktop-independent
<Bill_MI> What exactly does gkeyfile do?
<TheSheep> it reads text files similar to window's ini files
<TheSheep> all the .desktop files have this format
<Bill_MI> Yes, I noticed the strange display of .desktop file names... and heir real filename....
<Bill_MI> So it's a specialized text editor?
<TheSheep> no, it's a programming library containing functions for parsing these files
<Bill_MI> OK, sounds a bit beyind where I want to go. :-)
<TheSheep> gvfs is a programming library for accessing files on various filesystems
<TheSheep> so I assumed we are talking about libraries here
<Bill_MI> Sorry, I'd like to clarify....
<Bill_MI> I have a .desktop file....
<Bill_MI> It may be on the desktop or somewhere else....
<Bill_MI> If I launch it in ubuntu-desktop, I can see (packet sniff) gvfs running out to get headers before launching Firefox.
<Bill_MI> This doesn't happen in XFCE4 desktop.
<Bill_MI> If I just get properties... same darn thing.
<TheSheep> what do you mean by 'gvfs running out'?
<Bill_MI> Now... why is a file system doing this?
<TheSheep> running out?
<TheSheep> you mean like milk?
<Bill_MI> Wireshark packet sniffing.... web access HEAD from something identifying itself as gvfs
<Bill_MI> What's that called... a browser identifying itself.
<TheSheep> ah, it doeas a HEAD http request
<Bill_MI> Yes.  When just getting properties of a .desktop.
<TheSheep> it checks whether the file exists and if it changed
<Bill_MI> A web page.... ok.... doesn't that seem strange?
<TheSheep> I suppose it tries to get the modification date for display this way
<Bill_MI> Actually, if the site doesn't reply it sits there doing nothing for 30 &^%$ seconds! LOL
<Bill_MI> When I switch to xfce4 session this all goes away.
<Bill_MI> IS this Thunar vs Nautilus?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> thunar reads .desktop files by itself, and does no magic
<Bill_MI> This seems strange... accessing a site just to edit properties of a shortcut to it.
<Bill_MI> I like the sound of Thunar.  Nautilus seems like it's into things I'd rather it not be.
<TheSheep> i's a library for abstracting remote access to files, after all
<Bill_MI> I'm getting the idea... but it's disconcerting integrating web browsing and file management.
<Bill_MI> Sounds like an invitation to exploits.
<Bill_MI> Another disconnect I get is editing files on NTFS drive using gedit.
<Bill_MI> I mounted in fstab... which may be the disconnect with Nautilus?
<shane_> anyone seen oddrational on lately
<Bill_MI> ...and how it handles files?
<Bill_MI> I'm in xfce now, I need to test it here.
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: yes, ntfs is mounted using a fuse ntfs3g driver
<Bill_MI> Oooops... it's a cifs mount.
<TheSheep> so a network mount
<Bill_MI> Yes.  in fstab.
<Bill_MI> I thought it was gedit mishandling the Win/unix text file line differences.
<Bill_MI> Testing with Mousepad
<Bill_MI> Mousepad working good.... Nautilus/gedit cannot save the file over the old one.
<Bill_MI> It can. however, save-as a new filename.  TRying to figure out why.
<Bill_MI> I figured gvfs doesn't like something. :-)
<Bill_MI> But if it mounts cifs in fstab is gvfs involved?
<Bill_MI> I think I'm ready to just go xfce4.
<TheSheep> no
<Bill_MI> This is Ubuntu 8.04 with extra xubuntu-desktop loaded....
<TheSheep> if you mount cifs in fstab it uses samba
<Bill_MI> ok, cifs seems to be like a new name for sambafs/
<Bill_MI> sambfs?
<Bill_MI> smbfs!
<Bill_MI> Sorry these things don't flow off my tongue^H^H^H^H^H^ fingers. :-)
<Bill_MI> I just thought... maybe the backup file is the root of this problem I see.
<Bill_MI> Anyway... what would happen if I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop?  Would I be same as xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: more or less, yes
<Bill_MI> I like simplicity... maybe I'll evolve into SlackWare :-)
<Bill_MI> I think I proved smbfs and cifs behave identically. True?
<Bill_MI> Either works the same in mount or fstab.
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> if you like simplicity, try ArchLinux some day :)
<TheSheep> it's pretty cute
<Bill_MI> I tried fluxbox... THAT was a little too basic. :-)  What's ArchLinux standard desktop?
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: I'm not sure, I always used it with xfce
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: I think a lot of xfce devs use it
<Bill_MI> I see the appeal of xfce... Gnome/Nautilus seems to be making things suoper complex.
<TheSheep> yeah, xfce is back to win95 :)
<Bill_MI> For me... NT 3.51 :-)
<TheSheep> or earlier, when you still knew what directories you have on your hdd
<Bill_MI> I skipped 95/98/ME entirely.
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: I skipped everything after win98
<TheSheep> and I'm still skipping
<Bill_MI> LOL
<Bill_MI> I came up in a company that was a big player in NT.
<Bill_MI> We were one of the few running NT3 on the desktop.
<TheSheep> neat
<TheSheep> shame the os2 never really took off
<Bill_MI> Yes... I was the hardware guy among prjects with lots of programmers.....
<Bill_MI> ...they did a lot in os2
<Bill_MI> I miss having experts nearby :(
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: teller machines?
<Bill_MI> How'd ya guess?  Burroughs/Unisys.
<Bill_MI> That was one, for sure.
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: I think that's the only area where os2 was widespread :)
<Bill_MI> All the financial systems, pretty much.
<Bill_MI> I was in check handling.
<Bill_MI> PHYSICAL check handling... which is why I'm no longer needed.
<Bill_MI> High speed sorting.
<TheSheep> wow
<TheSheep> I *love* to watch these sorts of machines :)
<TheSheep> they are sometimes built so cleverly
<Bill_MI> We had a bloated monster doing 2600 checks/min.
<Bill_MI> The workhorse was 2000
<TheSheep> we should probably go to xubuntu-offtopic, you know?
<Bill_MI> Sure, I'll test this new IRC client.
<shane_> how do i install ndiswrapper in xubu hardy 8.04
<TheSheep> hmm... there should be a howto
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hansengel> Hi, my computer just started up and connected to the wrong access point in my wifi network.. how can I force it to go to the other one?
<TheSheep> hansengel: click on the network icon and select other access point
<hansengel> only my network's SSID is on there - no access points
<TheSheep> hansengel: you can select 'connect to other network' and enter ssid manually
<hansengel> I'm going to try changing to manual instead of roaming
<hansengel> oh, I think I got it - thanks
<shane_> need help i installed driver for wireless network card in ndiswraper and the ran modprobe ndiswrapper and when i restarted i got the blue lockup screen HELP
<shane_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/DWL-G510
<shane_> these are the instructions i followed if anyone can help
<TheSheep> shane_: blue screen?
<TheSheep> shane_: when exactly does it appear?
<shane_> after sighn in
<shane_> i need to do ctrl alt f2 and run a comand to remove ndis from modprobe but i cant fig it out
<TheSheep> shane_: what if you press 'alt+ctrl+backspace' on the blue screen and try to log in again?
<shane_> 1 sec will try
<shane_> i get a black screen and it does a few things gives ok's and stops on line 4
<shane_> running local boot scripts is the last line it shows and the it just sitts
<shane_> ok i know whats wrong i just dont know how to fix it was when i added it to /etc/modules i used gedit to add
<shane_> iv had this prob before on kubuntu
<TheSheep> shane_: you can edit files with 'nano' in the command line
<TheSheep> shane_: e.g. nano /etc/modules
<shane_> ok i removed it from etc now do i need to save or just restart
<TheSheep> save with ctrl+x
<shane_> ok im getting permision denied when i try and save
<TheSheep> shane_: run nano with sudo before it
<shane_> k
<TheSheep> shane_: sudo nano /etc/modules
<TheSheep> it will ask for password
<shane_> sudo doesnt work it wont do a thing i ran (sudo nano /etc/modules and it just goes to fresh blank line
<TheSheep> shane_: this is weird, it should run nano as root
<shane_> thats what i thought also
<TheSheep> that's the first user?
<shane_> yah its the only user
<TheSheep> does 'sudo -s' work?
<shane_> im on the etc page now,i use ctrl k to remove ndiswrapper and the use ctrl x to save and it gives me a line of file name to right; /etc/modules
<shane_> sudo -s doesnt work either
<robf_> meh,  ok I got xubuntu on this laptop,   and iwconfig shows my wireless card,  but I can't figure out how to connect to my wireless network =\
<TheSheep> robf_: click on the network icon next to the clock
<TheSheep> robf_: and select the network you want to connect to
<robf_> yeah,  done and done
<robf_> no networks appear
<robf_> but I mean I'm sitting right next to it,  its there,  my blackberry is connected, so Its gotta be the laptops issue.
<robf_> not sure what the issue is though =\
<shane_> do you have the right driver for ur card
<robf_> not sure
<shane_> im in the same boat right now
<robf_> I figured it showing up in iwconfig was showing proper..
<shane_> i added the right driver and now im in a stall
<robf_> what card I got a bcm4318
<robf_> but it appears it is the driver there
<robf_> lsmod shows b43
<robf_> which i assume(tm) is b[cm]43[18]
<shane_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<shane_> try readin this it might be ur fix
<robf_> bleh
<robf_> stupid prop firmware
<shane_> lol i got the dink g510 and its a prob one also
<robf_> how can I just grab the packs
<robf_> they're debs right?
<robf_> cos I have no wired network for this
<shane_> that link gives u the link for the packs
<robf_> it gives me link to repos
<robf_> not sure how to access those manually ;p
<shane_> im not sure if u can"sudo apt-get them
<robf_> well I can't,  unless I've network
<robf_> which I have none without wireless..
<shane_> ok well the one ur on now download and place on a mem stick and put in lap  that way
<shane_> or plug in ur lan on lap
<robf_> well yeah
<shane_> thats what im stuck doin right now untill i get all the apps i need to solve my prob
<robf_> I know,  but... it's just a list of repos,  I dunno oh dur
<robf_> nvm
<robf_> they made their links black
<robf_> so I had no idea I could click'm heh
<shane_> kk im off for a bit to work my other
<maxrocks_1> Hello people.
<maxrocks_1> So I got my computer hardware unfucked and upgraded, but it appears that in doing that, I have buttfucked my system :)
<maxrocks_1> Ergo, I am running off of the CD, and I want to know how to view my drives and get a few files off of them.
<maxrocks_1> w00t.
<maxrocks_1> Hello comrades.
<maxrocks_1> I am running Xubuntu from the CD and want to know how I can see my drives and just get a few files off of them before I re-do my system.
<wols> df
<wols> #what kind of drives?
<wols> just use a any filemanager
<wols> possibly mount the disks first if needed
<LetsGo67> In (gtk-)recordmydesktop, I am unable to record any sound. Can someone help me fix this issue, please?
<JinKazama> hi all ! :) how to make a shortcut from my keyboard ti run some application ? For example , with Ctrl+Alt+M I want to run Thunderbird Mail.
<vinnl> JinKazama, in the Settings Manager, click Keyboard
<vinnl> Then check the Shortcuts tab
<JinKazama> I adde тхе цомманд бут хов то адд тхе схорцут ?
<JinKazama> ops... sorry
<JinKazama> I add the command but how to add the shortcyt?
<vinnl> JinKazama, a dialog pops up after you've added the command, you can then press the desired keys
<JinKazama> o. yes. done :) thank you vinnl :)
<vinnl> No problem JinKazama  :)
<JinKazama> ok , :) byt what is the command do show the desktop? to minimalize all open window ?
<JinKazama> :)
<TheSheep> you can set it in window manager settings
<TheSheep> that's not a command, it's an internal shortcut
<TheSheep> by default alt+ctrl+d
<JinKazama> oh yes :) thank you TheSheep :)
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2009-07-27
<Maira_LRB> Someone can help me?
<th0r> Maira_LRB: depends on your question
<Maira_LRB> I installed wubi xubuntu, and, today I uninst. the wubi, but, the boot already appear in. I try to remove, but I cant get
<th0r> Maira_LRB: I never used wubi. If no one here can help try #ubuntu
<Maira_LRB> Hm
<Maira_LRB> well, thanks
<Maira_LRB> I'll try then
<guyfawkes> hi everyone
<Sp0tter> I'm having problems setting up nvidia Twinview with my HDTV.  It only lets me use max resolution of 1024x768 instead of the regular 720p one of my tv.  I have read tons of forums and tried all sorts of things.. lots of conflicting info.. some day disabed the eide auto settings, some say enable them.. i've tried lots of stuff.. anyone have a solution they know works?
 * SiDi usually clicks on AutoDetect after everything is plugged, and it works.
<SiDi> If you don't get an answer here, you can try #ubuntu and #nvidia | I personally can't help you, never had such an issue :/
<Sp0tter> i've tried both those channel :)
<Sp0tter> not a single response or comment
<Sp0tter> got it
<Sp0tter> i just changed to a d-sub cable instead of using component out
<Sp0tter> and then it autodetected it
<superdaniel49> anyone here know how to change the screen saver on Xubuntu 9.04?
#xubuntu 2009-07-28
<rtluser> Hi! May someone help me with wireless connection on xubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> rtluser, which realtek chipset you got?
<rtluser> Hi! May someone help me with wireless connection on xubuntu?
<rtluser> The problem occur swhen i disable the gdm
<rtluser> when the gdm is on the wireless connection works fine/
<basajaun> hi all
<basajaun> I am experiencing some strange problems at start up loading window manager hangs for a while then a chaos of blinking screens then start so long and pretty messy  any Idea of where nto start looking?
<zhxk> hello, does xfce on ubuntu the same as xubuntu?
<Besogon> zhxk, the same you are right
<zhxk> Besogon: how can xfce save resources? does firefox3 consume more on gnome and less on xfce, even the same programe?
<TheSheep> zhxk: no
<TheSheep> zhxk: but the desktop itself takes less resources
<TheSheep> zhxk: file manager, panel, etc.
<zhxk> TheSheep:what browser is prefered on xfce?
<zhxk> which?
<_Pete_> firefox
<zhxk> firefox3?
<zhxk> well, it consumes many resouces
<zhxk> any lighter one?
<_Pete_> opera?
<zhxk> lighter?
<TheSheep> chrome maybe
<TheSheep> but it's not fully working yet
<zhxk> chrome on windows is good
<TheSheep> the linux version doesn;'t handle flash or password-protected sites
<TheSheep> other than that it's nice
<zhxk> well, my notebook is old
<TheSheep> there is also midory and epiphany
<TheSheep> midori
<TheSheep> midori being in similar state as chrome
<zhxk> are they good?
<TheSheep> (es they use the same backend)
<TheSheep> epiphany uses the same backend as firefox, so it's not so light
<TheSheep> but it doesn't have all the ui written in js like firefox
<TheSheep> and no addons
<pdelgallego> hello I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 in a centrino-512Mb Ram laptop, but Its slow. Do you think xubuntu its going to be significant faster than Ubuntu? Any other easy distro more lightweight?
<zhxk> oh, so opera is prefered?
<zhxk> i cant install opera at all
<gaurdro> pdelgallego, it will probably be some faster, as it tends to use less ram.  if you want something even lighter in the ubuntu family try fluxbuntu.
<gaurdro> zhxk,  how did you go about installing it?
<pdelgallego> guardo Im giving a chance to ubuntu + openbox, but i'll try fluxbutu too. Thnks for the answer.
<zhxk> hello, i cant find opera on ubuntu
<vidd> zhxk, sudo apt-get install opera
<zhxk> vidd:it says opera don't exits
<vidd> zhxk, you need to open up your sources
<vidd> opera is not in main, so you need to enable universe and possibly multiverse run "sudo apt-get update" and try installing again
<vidd> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vidd> so its in multiverse
<zhxk> i see
<zhxk> i'll change source
<vidd> read that help page
<zhxk> how to select a best source?
<vidd> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<vidd> zhxk, have you even LOOKED at the help documentation?!?
<vidd> i recommend the first one
<zhxk> what do you suggest?
<vidd> zhxk, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<vidd> zhxk, also read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vidd> or simply do a google search "opera ubuntu"
<vidd> you can even get a .deb for it off their web site
<zhxk> still cant install opera
<vidd> what did you do?
<zhxk> well without apti-get might be dangerous
<vidd> what steps did you take?
<vidd> zhxk, what steps did you take?
<zhxk> i changed the software source, no difference
<zhxk> it seems ubuntu/xubuntu is heavier than xp
<vidd> did you run "sudo apt-get update" like i told you so that apt-get has all the new stuff it didnt have b4?
<zhxk> yes, i do
<zhxk> i'm on ubuntu, at xfce
<vidd> did all the "gets" succeed?
<zhxk> yes
<vidd> please enter the last line beginning with "hit"
<zhxk> which file to edit?
<vidd> i didnt ask you to edit anything
<vidd> you said you ran sudo apt-get update
<vidd> i want yuou to paste the last line of that here
<vidd> because i dont believe you did
<zhxk> it's chinese
<vidd> either that, or you are using an out-of-date version
<zhxk> its chinese
<vidd> then translate it
<zhxk> wow
<zhxk> i translate it for you
<vidd> it should be something like Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
<vidd> if its not, then go get the deb from opera's site and then dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<zhxk> how to get text from xterm?
<zhxk> ill get it for you
<vidd> did you read what i wrote?
<zhxk> i do
<vidd> does your apt-get update return http://[site.for.archive veresion]-updates/multiverse Sourses?
<zhxk> root@ubuntu:/home/zhxk# LANG=C
<zhxk> root@ubuntu:/home/zhxk# apt-get install opera
<zhxk> Reading package lists... Done
<zhxk> Building dependency tree
<zhxk> Reading state information... Done
<zhxk> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zhxk> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zhxk> is only available from another source
<zhxk> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<zhxk> root@ubuntu:/home/zhxk#
<vidd> !paste | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vidd> zhxk, now run "apt-get update" and pastebin the results
<zhxk> http://pastebin.ca/1510113
<vidd> zhxk, good....NOW run apt-get install opera
<vidd> zhxk, any luck?
<zhxk> http://pastebin.ca/1510116
<zhxk> Ive already tried that, not mind try again
<zhxk> well, is galeon good also?
<vidd> zhxk, then you have no choice but to dl the .deb from their site
<vidd> ive never heard of galeon
<vidd> epiphany is all the web browser i need
<vidd> and firefox does a decent job too
<zhxk> well,i want a leightweight and all functional one
<vidd> then you DEFIANTLY dont want opera!
<vidd> enjoy
<zhxk> why
<zhxk> whats wrong with opera?
<moodog> evening :)
<zhxk> im looking into dillo, but it has messay codes
<durt> zhxk, you can try midori from the ppas, but probably no flash. dillo is not maintained anymore.
<vidd> zhxk, its a memory hog
<zhxk> how about jokosher
<zhxk> dillo is fast, but it dont support chinese, and css
<vidd> zhxk, dillo is fast but obsolete and no longer supported
<vidd> zhxk, try epiphany
<vidd> it is very similar to firefox, uses most of the same plugins, and runs faster
<vidd> epiphany-browser
<zhxk> is  ephiphany fast and lightweighted?
<zhxk> well, im trying links2
<m0r0n> Has anyone installed Listen sucessfully?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> It was default in Jaunty, wasn't it?
<SiDi> (chromium-browser is also quite responsive and takes less ram than FF and midori)
<SiDi> (but its still in alpha, you'll have to use a PPA)
<Laibsch> Since about one or two weeks all items in the top panel of my Karmic Xubuntu are aligned left.  Even applets like  NetworkManager which used to reside on the right side.  How do I get it back to the old status?
<zhxk> galeon is lighter than ephi
<SiDi> Laibsch: its the tray notification area that moved
<SiDi> right click just on the left of the leftmost icon
<SiDi> it should prompt the menu of the notification area, then click on 'move' and put it back on the right
<Laibsch> thank you, sidi
<Laibsch> but no matter how much I try to move things
<Laibsch> I can rearrange the items (weather applet, bunch of stuff)
<Laibsch> But I can't spread them out
<Laibsch> they always as a whole snuggle to the left
<SiDi> its extremely tight, Laibsch
<Laibsch> Yes
<SiDi> let me show you a vid
<Laibsch> But I verified now that I got the right panel by first looking at the properties
<Laibsch> It said "Notification Area"
<Laibsch> The furthest I can move that to the right is up to the logout button
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> And then you click on 'Move', and move it
<Laibsch> that button will always be the rightmost
<SiDi> :/
<Laibsch> But it's not aligned right anymore, it rather "compresses" everything snuggle left
<Laibsch> if you understand what I mean
<Laibsch> I don't think the Quit button on the right can be moved
<Laibsch> SiDi: are you running Karmic?
<vidd> Laibsch, you can move the quit button
<SiDi> Laibsch: yes i am
<Laibsch> vidd: maybe I should be able to, but I don't see how
<SiDi> Sorry, can't record a video, gtk-recordmydesktop hurts my panels >_>
<vidd> but you want to move the quit button, not move something to its right
<Laibsch> Actually, I can move the quit button
<Laibsch> to the left ;-)
<vidd> correct
<Laibsch> Well, but I want to spread out further to the right
<Laibsch> so that doesn't solve the issue
<Laibsch> I'm not overly concerned with ordering of the buttons at this point in time
<vidd> i guess i dont understand
<vidd> can you post a screenshot?
<Laibsch> let me give you a screenshot
<vidd> heh
<Laibsch> http://www.picpaste.com/top-panel.png
<Laibsch> that is my whole top panel
<Laibsch> you should easily see how everything is squashed to the left
<vidd> ic
<Laibsch> I can rearrange stuff
<Laibsch> but not lift the "squashing"
<vidd> you need to put a space in there
<Laibsch> OK
<th0r> Laibsch: you can space the icons by placing separators in between them and setting the separators to be expanding space
<Laibsch> I'll try
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> I already have a separator between Net and Thunar
<Laibsch> I'll inspect the properties for that
<vidd> once the space is in there, you can configure it so it uses more room
<Laibsch> Wow, that was easy
<vidd> =]
<th0r> Laibsch: right click on the separator and set it to be an expanding space
<Laibsch> Thanks
<Laibsch> Why do things always seem so easy once you do the right thing ;-)
<th0r> Laibsch: you can create any number of groups and equally space them by doing the same between each two groups
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> thanks
<SiDi> Laibsch: im sorry, i actually didnt understand your problem, but now with the screenshot its obvious.
<ceafu> hello all. anyone here running xubuntu or any distro on the newest mac mini with nvidia card ?
<zhxk> midori often cracks
<Bass|CdOb> hey guys
<Bass|CdOb> anyone here?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bass|CdOb> -.-
<Bass|CdOb> when i'm burning Xubuntu, can it be a DVD instead of a CD?
<charlie-tca> yes, most of the time that should work fine
<Bass|CdOb> what should the DVD size be?
<charlie-tca> As a matter of fact, it is even recommended when the images are oversized
<charlie-tca> any size you can boot from
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: you should give the "anyone"-crowd more than eight seconds to finish their question, though ;-)
<charlie-tca> I did. There were two questions asked in a row
<Bass|CdOb> what do you mean oversized?
<Bass|CdOb> like the .iso file is bigger than the DVD size?
<charlie-tca> Sometimes the cd image is two big and has to be made smaller when the daily images are run.
<charlie-tca> No, it will never be bigger than dvd size.
<Bass|CdOb> alright
<Bass|CdOb> MD5SUM seems to freeze up when I use it to check hashes, is there another way to check the hash?
<TheSheep> Bass|CdOb: md5sum < thefile.md5
<Bass|CdOb> i'm on Windows XP
<TheSheep> Bass|CdOb: then try asking on ##windows
<TheSheep> but it should work anyways
<Bass|CdOb> alright
<Bass|CdOb> because i downloaded it straight from xubuntu.com website
<TheSheep> !md5 | Bass|CdOb
<ubottu> Bass|CdOb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Bass|CdOb> and for compatibility on Xubuntu, will I be able to run games, photoshop, and every day applications?
<charlie-tca> Bass|CdOb: windows compatibility or ??
<Bass|CdOb> Linux
<Bass|CdOb> Will I be able to run programs on Linux such as games, photoshop and other stuff?
<moodog> Bass|CdOb: Not natively no.  Some games and windows applications will run under various types of emulation or virtualisation.
<Bass|CdOb> Will the Emulation make the game slower than normal?
<vidd> Bass|CdOb, it can
<vidd> it all depends on the game and the emulation
<vidd> for example, games that you need dosbox on windows to run will acually be faster in dosbox on linux (at least that has been my experience)
<Bass|CdOb> The games i'm looking forward to run are Diablo II, Lord of Destruction, Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne, and Maplestory and maybe even Starcraft BattleChest
<vidd> Bass|CdOb, get a gaming only machine and run windows machine
<vidd> on it
<vidd> Bass|CdOb, or dual-boot
<vidd> you run an emulator with those games, you will never be satified
<strixv> Hey guys are there suggestions for how to speed up the responsiveness of my desktop?
<strixv> I like xfce but I'm not running Xubuntu on slow hardware; it's on a new machine with a decent graphics card, 4GB memory, etc
<strixv> For example - when I OS key + right to change virtual desktops, then OS key + left to go back, there's always a slight delay before the windows "appear"
<strixv> Which feels slow and clunky
<strixv> They should just be there. I guess they're unloaded from memory or something when I page? But hopefully there's a "performance option" to turn this off
<Bass|CdOb> will dual booting make the PC more slow? It's slow enough as it is, with 256mb ram
<ochosi> Bass|CdOb, if you don't use up you're last hdd-space with the second os i don't see any prob there
<sdfh> anyone wake?
<ochosi> yes?
<sdfh> if i install xubuntu... It will find all my hardware and drivers in the installation of xubuntu right? The only diffrent between ubuntu and xubuntu is that i can choose wich packages i want to install?
<ochosi> you can always choose your apps
<ochosi> and yes: in that sense, there's no difference between x/ubuntu
<sdfh> yes but i dont like the all apps that is installed from ubuntu, takes som time to uninstall of them.. It should be nicer to choose every package from the fresh install
<Name141> is it possible to get drivers for the VooDoo3 3DFX?
<ochosi> yeah, then do a server install
<sdfh> ochosi: do i need to install the server edition then?
<ochosi> sdfh, well, that's one option to start with a minimum number of packages
<ochosi> sdfh, but you can also choose xubuntu and modify it
<sdfh> ochosi: okey hmm
<ochosi> sdfh, anyway, if you decide to go for server, then you also have some work to do. so it's a question of whether you prefer to add or remove packages
<sdfh> ochosi: I just want those apps that i wanna use, like compiz, thunderbird, firefox, xchat etc.
<sdfh> ochosi: I just want those apps that i wanna use, like compiz, thunderbird, firefox, xchat etc.
<ochosi> well, those are standard in xubuntu (apart from compiz)
<ochosi> sdfh, so that would save you some work
<sdfh> yeah so i should use xubuntu then?
<sdfh> or is there any commando to use to get ridd of ubuntu packages?
<ochosi> i would say give it a try if it features the programmes (etc) you like
<ochosi> sdfh, apt-get remove ubuntu?
<ochosi> sdfh, and after that do "autoremove" and "autoclean". that should help
<sdfh> ochosi: couldt find any packages it said
<ochosi> sdfh, well, actually it's called ubuntu-desktop (i think)
<sdfh> i tested that also
<ochosi> normally ubuntu-desktop should be the meta-package you're looking for
<ochosi> but anyways, are you trying to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu or are you going for a clean install?
<sdfh> ochosi: i just want a clean install i think
<ochosi> sdfh, ok, then just dl the xubuntu jaunty image and go for it :)
<sdfh> ok
#xubuntu 2009-07-29
<pteague_work> is there a way to get the xfce terminal to open defaulting to the 1st tab rather than the last tab when restoring a session on login?
<yesitjustme> i tried connecting my hdtv on my computer to use as a monitor but is not displaying, on my pc i use a vga 15 pin male to male cable what could be wrong?
<matthew> hello. Why is the check for updates disabled in firefox?
<MTec007> is there a valid reason? if not how to i reverse that?
<pteague_work> what dev & kernel packages do i need in order to compile alsa sound drivers?
<th0r> MTec007: it would have helped if you had restated the question after going through the nick changes. The reason is that firefox is updated through synaptic. If the update feature of firefox was enabled synaptic would never know what version you had installed
<xylox> pteague, i suppose build-essential
<th0r> pteague: you might also try apt-get build-dep <packagename> (I think that is it)
<MTec007> th0r: what if that doesnt matter to me?
<xylox> what's up th0r, how you doing
<th0r> MTec007: you can uninstall firefox in synaptic and then install the generic download from the mozilla website. That will enable the updates from mozilla
<th0r> hi xylox
<MTec007> also what exactly is firefox ubuntu modification add on? what does it do? i disabled it..
<MTec007> i once heard that uninstalling firefox will mess something up in xubuntu?
<th0r> MTec007: not sure....I imagine it is just a package to make firefox conform to the default icon and window dressing package for ubuntu
<th0r> MTec007: it might...not sure. I actually don't do updates...too many headaches, so never tried the firefox thing
<MTec007> okay
<MTec007> im still waiting on firefox 3.5.. someone in here told me it was going to be added within a few days of the release
<th0r> MTec007: it is available, but as shiretoko or some such. won't be officially part of ubuntu til 9.10
<th0r> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<MTec007> i dont like the mislabeled firefox
<MTec007> lol
<MTec007> thanks th0r
<null> Question:  Does the ubuntu install CD offer full hard drive encryption on installation?  using dm-crypt?
<_Kai> hi all
<_Kai> need some help
<_Kai> anyone awake?
<th0r> _Kai: you will get a better answer if you ask a question
<zhxk> hello, why xubuntu? since ubuntu is there.
<th0r> zhxk: not everyone wants the overhead of gnome or kde
<zhxk> so, xubuntu can be run on older macnine?
<zhxk> well, i found k-meleon very fast and light on windows.
<zhxk> is there the alternative on xubuntu, or other linux distro?
<Bass|CdOb> hey
<Bass|CdOb> i'm installing Xubuntu, but unfortunately, the Keyboard isnt working
<Bass|CdOb> I've tried both wireless and wired, and restarted and still couldnt use the keyboard
<Bass|CdOb> any suggestios?
<mikubuntu> gee, i thought when i upgraded from my 256 memory to 2gb my youtubes, and yahoo music and such would play without skipping.  what gives?
<Bass|CdOb> mikubuntu, do you have experience with xubuntu?
<mikubuntu> yes, fairly
<Bass|CdOb> <Bass|CdOb> hey
<Bass|CdOb> <Bass|CdOb> i'm installing Xubuntu, but unfortunately, the Keyboard isnt working
<Bass|CdOb> <Bass|CdOb> I've tried both wireless and wired, and restarted and still couldnt use the keyboard
<Bass|CdOb> <Bass|CdOb> any suggestios?
<mikubuntu> hmmm.  i'm not really any kind of expert.  but, what kind of keyboard are you using?
<mikubuntu> what type of computer?
<mikubuntu> if your keyboard is ps2, have you tried with a usb?
<mikubuntu> or vice-vers?
<mikubuntu> or if its a usb, have you tried a separate usb port?
<mikubuntu> i had that happn once on an install and it turnd out the usb port was bad.  tryed a different port and it workd.
<mikubuntu> *tried
<mikubuntu> Bass|CdOb, ?
<mikubuntu> gee, i thought when i upgraded from my 256 memory to 2gb my youtubes, and yahoo music and such would play without skipping.  what gives?
<Bass|CdOb> im using
<Bass|CdOb> a ps2
<Bass|CdOb> and it is a USB
<Bass|CdOb> and i tried both
<Bass|CdOb> the wireless
<Bass|CdOb> had like this 2 in 1 adapter
<Bass|CdOb> adapter takes both mouse and keyboard
<n2diy> I just realized that I'm running Xubuntu 8.04, shouldn't Update Manager be offering me as dist. upgrade, like Ubuntu does?
<mikubuntu> gee, i thought when i upgraded from my 256 memory to 2gb my youtubes, and yahoo music and such would play without skipping.  what gives?
<mikubuntu> n2diy, you have to set preferences for it to offer you dist upgrade
<mikubuntu> im pretty sure
<n2diy> mikubuntu: ah, yes, I may have over looked that, thanks.
<n2diy> mikubuntu: and I can do that in Synaptic, IIRC?
<mikubuntu> anybody have any clue why my music still skipping?
<mikubuntu> ummm, lemme think
<mikubuntu> i think it could be in the tabs of the software sources utility
<mikubuntu> can someone with a better memory help me confirm for n2diy
<mikubuntu> n2diy, ya in software sources under updates
<n2diy> mikubuntu: Ok, I selected to only go with LTS releases.
<TuxPurple> any op here?
<Vikki052> hey all
<Vikki052> ne1 here?
<mikubuntu> gee, i thought when i upgraded from my 256 memory to 2gb my youtubes, and yahoo music and such would play without skipping.  what gives?
<mikubuntu> The_Sheep, no ideas?
<Vikki052> ne1 here?
<zhxk> i've installed xubuntu on my slow computer now
<zhxk> xubuntu still very slow on my computer
<psycho_oreos> what specs?
<zhxk> pardon?
<zhxk> celeron 733mhz 256m
<psycho_oreos> what are your computer specifications? the one that is running xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> ah
<psycho_oreos> hmm 256 is somewhat small
<zhxk> 4m video memory
<psycho_oreos> yeah even smaller lol
<psycho_oreos> you won't be able to run high res lol
<zhxk> all is somewaht samll
<zhxk> its a notebook, i sometime use it to download file while before go to bed
<zhxk> it have a 100m nic
<psycho_oreos> it'd probably be more ideal if you ran something like DSL
<zhxk> it runs well on windows xp,  can open decates of page
<zhxk> decades
<zhxk> with a opensource browser, based on mozilla engine
<psycho_oreos> and windows != linux.. vice versa
<Araneidae> (x)ubuntu is a big hefty distribution, but maybe an even lighter desktop will help
<zhxk> linux ought be better oterwise
<zhxk> otherwise
<psycho_oreos> it is better but you can't expect to compare open source with a proprietary software
<Araneidae> Ubuntu is a little bit bloated, struggles on small boxes
<zhxk> without gtk2?
<psycho_oreos> windows lacks heaps of features compared to linux, that's probably one of the reasons why it has a reasonably small footprint
<Araneidae> Well, there are plenty of small footprint linuxes...
<Araneidae> and xfce is still quite a big desktop, I think
<Araneidae> Try a lightweight desktop, maybe something like openbox?
<zhxk> actually, i need a lightweght browser
<psycho_oreos> lynx
<psycho_oreos> lol
<psycho_oreos> I think lxde runs on small footprint
<zhxk> lxde?
<zhxk> i know lynx is text based browser
<psycho_oreos> yes lynx is text based, lxde I think is a de that was used in knoppix 6.1
<Araneidae> Google says: LXDE.org | Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment (www.lxde.org)
<zhxk> i want a fullfledged browser, which can play flw
<Araneidae> Well, if your machine is small, you need to reduce memory consumption everywhere you can.
<zhxk> linux shorts browser
 * Araneidae goes to take a closer look at lxde
<Araneidae> eh?
<zhxk> no good liightweight browser on linux
<psycho_oreos> there is/are
<zhxk> firefox a bit expensive
<psycho_oreos> you just have to look for them
<knome> zhxk, epiphany. midori.
<psycho_oreos> firefox starts off light but has mem leak issues
<zhxk> it seems c coded program often  leak resources, but c++ is good
<Araneidae> hahahaha
 * Araneidae thinks C++ was a big mistake
<zhxk> you will consider when should free resource while you plan to alloc
<zhxk> you will get messed using c
<zhxk> you need to be aidded with uml tools otherwise
<psycho_oreos> and if you were right then you should probably look for another platform
<Araneidae> And you think C++ magically gets it right?  Don't we all wish...
<psycho_oreos> most of linux (btw linux technically is actually just a kernel) source are either C or ASM
<zhxk> windows actually have lots of com that written in c++, and all functions good
<psycho_oreos> again comparing against proprietary product
<Araneidae> whatever (my contempt for windows will not fit into this conversation...)
<psycho_oreos> I don't understand why people love to pit it against windows, there are some similarities but it is not the equivalent
<zhxk> i think linux should learn sth from windows
<psycho_oreos> its like comparing against a generic medicine vs a proprietary medicine
<psycho_oreos> linux doesn't need to learn much from windows.. if they do, redmond will happily be handing out fines
<psycho_oreos> will you be happy to pay for those fees?
<zhxk> maybe since its free, so no quality garantee
<Araneidae> psycho_oreos, thanks for the pointer to lxde.  Going to give that a quick try
<psycho_oreos> better than paying for a software that prevents you from doing this and that and other things like running things behind your back
<psycho_oreos> Araneidae, nw
<psycho_oreos> and here we have someone who wants more from community provided food for the masses.. aren't you asking a bit too much? or do you have such a high expectancy that you fail to be more lenient?
<psycho_oreos> there are paid support and commercial linux distributions, if you want this and that, you better start forking out money
<zhxk> honest, linux needs more arts job to work
<psycho_oreos> linux needs less whingers/complainers
<Araneidae> ^^^ this
<zhxk> i already started that, forking out energy
<psycho_oreos> and windows needs no energy? poor comparison
<psycho_oreos> and btw energy != money
<zhxk> windows is overwellming
<psycho_oreos> yeah for someone who likes payware but couldn't afford to fork out money for commercial versions of linux yet complains about free linux distributions being poor workmanship
<psycho_oreos> makes perfect sense
<zhxk> dude, linux should be good before fork out memory for
<tash> can someone help me mount a usb had drive
<psycho_oreos> and that made no sense zhxk, again complaining when you are getting something that is literally free?
<tash> is there a terminal command i can use
<psycho_oreos> if you're so happy with windows why not stick with it? take your complaints elsewhere
<psycho_oreos> tash, there is fdisk -l and man mount
<tash> will fdisk not clear my harddrive?
<tash> i don want to remove the files on it
<psycho_oreos> no when you parse fdisk -l (note -l) it will list detected hard drives and their partition
<psycho_oreos> man fdisk for more info
<Araneidae> Maybe `cat /proc/partitions` is more direct!
<Araneidae> tash, yes, I've got the same situation: just inserted a (formatted) USB device
<Araneidae> It didn't automount, but it now appears in /proc/partitions (as sdf and sdf1)
<Araneidae> Wonder why it didn't automount...
<psycho_oreos> hmm interesting
<Araneidae> And, for what it's worth, `fdisk -l` (as ordinary user) says not a thing!
<tash> Araneidae, how did you then access it
<Araneidae> Oh, I have to mount it.
<psycho_oreos> though I guess I'm used to the way fdisk -l organises the disks and the layout with partition type, etc
<Araneidae> For example, `mount /dev/sdf1 /media/special` should to the trick
<psycho_oreos> ahh I forgot you need to use sudo for those commands (i.e. sudo for fdisk and sudo for mount)
<psycho_oreos> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Araneidae> Yes: `sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/special` (or any other mount point of your choice) does the job
<Araneidae> Not altogether friendly, though: *should* have automounted!
<Araneidae> psycho_oreos, well, the nice thing about `cat /proc/partitions` is that it doesn't require root
<psycho_oreos> weird to hear that its not getting automounted.. are you both using 8.10 or latter versions of ubuntu?
<tash> sadly i see no good results yet :(
<psycho_oreos> Araneidae, that's true
<Araneidae> I'm Ubuntu 9.04
<psycho_oreos> Araneidae, but I guess I'm slightly old fashioned, I use fdisk -l on other distros lol
<psycho_oreos> Araneidae, weird, my devices always automount
<Araneidae> tash, what does /proc/partitions have to say?
<psycho_oreos> well yeah by default it should automount and open up thunar to reveal the contents of the automounted drive/partition
<psycho_oreos> I suggest you use pastebin if pasting it in here
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Araneidae> Well, I'm currently not using a standard desktop
<tash> Araneidae, has 4 tings
<Araneidae>  -- currently got openbox loaded
<psycho_oreos> Araneidae, ahh using some other de/wm?
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<Araneidae> It's *nearly* what I want...
<psycho_oreos> I'm on standard one (xfce) and yeah it has options that you can tick/check to have it automounted and what not
<Araneidae> Got a couple of annoying features I haven't figured my way around yet...
<Araneidae> tash, list the fourth column only
<tash> psycho_oreos, where are hose xfce options?
<psycho_oreos> tash, sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount -t auto /dev/<insert_partition_here_i.e._sda2> /media/disk
<Araneidae> Yeah: we haven't got the <insert_partion_here...> bit yet!
<zhxk> lets make linux better together
<tash> sda, sda1, sda2, sda5
<Araneidae> Settings buried in Applications->Settings menus I would guess
<Araneidae> Those are all your hard disk partitions.  Are you sure the USB device is plugged in?
<psycho_oreos> tash, its under settings > removeable drives and media
<Araneidae> Try lsusb
<tash> thanks
<Araneidae> Huh.  My USB card doesn't appear under lsusb?  That's odd
<psycho_oreos> what sort of card?
<psycho_oreos> maybe you might need sudo ;)
<Araneidae> Oh, maybe it does.  Just shows the manufacturer name
<Araneidae> Think it's this guy: ID 3538:0054 Power Quotient International Co., Ltd
<Araneidae> Yep: unplugged it and it's gone.
<psycho_oreos> too bad there's no lspci -k equivalent for lsusb
<Araneidae> So, tash, what does lsusb tell us?  Is your USB memory stick actually plugged in?
<Araneidae> Useful option!
<Araneidae> alas
<Araneidae> Where does automount happen?  Must be something to do with udev device notifications...
<psycho_oreos> yeah I'm not quite sure how it works, udev and automountd?
<Araneidae> Well, I know that udev is told when drivers are initialised in the kernel, and it then populates /dev
<Araneidae> Don't know what happens after that, though.
<Araneidae> Nothing called automountd on my box...
<psycho_oreos> yeah same here, hmm I know automountd is/was responsibie for automatically mounting any unmounted partitions/drives
<Araneidae> All sorts of interesting things in /etc/udev/rules.d, but nothing that seems relevant to automount
<psycho_oreos> udevadm may show something interesting heh
<zhxk> hello, xfce4 upper and lower bars gone, why?
<Araneidae> Huh: `udevadm info` needs rather specific queries
<SiDi_> Alt+F2 then type xfce4-panel zhxk
<SiDi_> i think there are a few bugs about the panels on launchpad, btw
<zhxk> Sidi:thanks, it appears now
<zhxk> why it become this? it happens after upgraded from source
<zhxk_> hello
<zhxk> hello
<zhxk> hello, anybody help solve this problem? upperbar and lowerbar missing after boot into xfce4
<zhxk> this happens after upgraded system after system install
<asker> hello, what's wrong? the upperbar and lowerbar to xfce4 dont show
<zhxk_> hello, anybody see netsurf? it's good
<Michse> hello i tried to install xubuntu 9.04 but when the installation menu comes up i just get this http://img204.imageshack.us/i/bild1941.jpg/ when i hit "love" there just comes up an popup which says "install"
<SiDi> hi Michse
<SiDi> is this the LiveCD or the Alternate CD ?
<Michse> LiveCD
<Michse> i tried to install debian 5.0 and got an kernel panic :/ http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/9964/bild1950.jpg
<Michse> (after several attempts with the xubuntu desktop and alternate disc)
<SiDi> Alright, push F6 on the LiveCD's menu, and uncheck stuff like acpi
<Michse> uhm im just using the live cd to write this text :/ wait a sec
<zhxk_> hello gentlemen, how to specify include dir for make?
<Bass|CdOb> hey
<Bass|CdOb> I'm on Xubuntu right now, but it seems like I cant install it
<planetary> I am having som trouble getting electric sheep to work on 9.04. some help would be appreciated
<TheSheep> details?
<TheSheep> you can't really expect anyone to help you with just this information
<vidd> i thought sheep were grass-powered-wool-produces....they run on electricity now?=]
<planetary> ok well i did the install shell script and it came up with errors at the end. and it is not working. i looked on ES website for help
<planetary> haha
<planetary> its a cool screensaver
<planetary> i would like to post the errors but i lost the terminal and forget how to get a log of it
<vidd> planetary, im not sure i would run a script asking for my root passwd
<charlie-tca> You can look in /var/log/dpkg and /var/log/dmesg for information on it
<charlie-tca> There might be something there
<planetary> here is athe webpage i used  http://community.sheepserver.net/node/51
<vidd> planetary, have you opened the script and actually READ it?
<planetary> ya it seems fine
<vidd> so rather then running the script, enter each line into terminal
<SiDi> this script is bad
<SiDi> it executes code from their svn without letting you explicitely know
<SiDi> If it had been a virus you would have lost all your data, planetary
<SiDi> you should be much more careful
<vidd> yeah....
<vidd> like i said.....i wont run a script that wants my password
<planetary> ohh ya that make sense. I am still a noob to this stuff
<SiDi> planetary: when you are asked to execute a script or executable of any kind, you should refuse
<planetary> so what should i do. I had it on my 8.04 version, then they upgraded their version. i would like to have it on my new version, 9.04
<SiDi> only take the applications inside our repositories
<SiDi> if you really need something from outside, make sure others never had problems with it, or come here and ask us
<vidd> it can also (especially since you gave it your passwd) install a rootkit on your system
<planetary> ok. i wasn't thinking
<SiDi> Now, about your problem with electric sheep, well, im sorry but i have no idea
<planetary> ok
<SiDi> It looks like it takes their very latest version from their site and tries to install it
<SiDi> you might be lacking packages, or they might have broken the latest version
<vidd> you can right now be spamming the world or being used as a bot-net controller
 * vidd would HIGHLY recommend you get an anti-rootkit app
<vidd> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<planetary> haha dang, im sure im not the only one
<SiDi> vidd: i think he understood ;)
<SiDi> and electric sheep is quite known actually, i doubt it does anything wrong
<vidd> !rkhunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter
<SiDi> but a bit of paranoia is always welcome
 * vidd trusts NO_ONE
<SiDi> he doesnt even trust himself
<SiDi> he does DNA tests every morning to check if he's still himself
<vidd> hehe
<planetary> ok soo, how would i get rid of what was installed
<planetary> haha
<vidd> planetary, you'd need to find out what was actually installed
<planetary> ah, and how do i check that?
<vidd> there should be a "flam3"directory and a "flam3/client" folder in whatever directory you started the script in
<vidd> read the files there to find out what should have been done during the make and make installs, and undo it
<planetary> well the makesheep.sh is on my desktop. now there is a electric sheep folder
<vidd> or, if your REALLY paranoid (like me) back up your data, format and re-install
<planetary> hmm i wonder if it should. my only other issue with this install is that my task list is screwy. i have compiz on and the task list doesnt like to work with it
<planetary> if i click on a window that is on another workspace  it doesnt do anything
<planetary>  vidd, so how do i undo it?
<vidd> planetary, you read the make files, find out what they tried to do and undo it
<vidd> im not downloading and running that script to get that info.....
<vidd> =]
<vidd> this machine has access to too much important stuff
<vidd> (i work for an ISP and have access to all kinds of sensitive data)
<planetary> ya but i dont understand how to do that. the make file doesn't make sense to me :(
<vidd> planetary, i dont know all that much about compiling from source so im not a good person to ask =\
<vidd> planetary, im checking what svn co does....
<vidd> brb
<vidd> subversion is an innocuous program, so its safe for me to install
<planetary> so what are you doing?
<vidd> so its first creating a folder named electricsheep-date
<Alaric`> localtime(time)), folks ....   anyone here running 9.04 on an Inspiron 4100?  I have a fan problem I'm seeking a solution for.
<vidd> i needed the man pages for subversion so i can find out what svn co meant
<Alaric`> oops, dropped a paren there  ;)
<planetary> vidd, thanks but i dont want you to have a problem
<vidd> planetary, come to #xubuntu-offtopic
<planetary> ok
<vidd> no problem here
<Alaric`> capsule summary:  the fans on the laptop never run, causing it to overheat, unless I load the i8k module.  i8k.ko + i8kmon runs the cooling fans properly, BUT i8k.ko disables the keyboard as soon as it loads, and I can't get the keyboard back except by rebooting without i8k.
<Alaric`> anyone know a solution?
<SiDi> Alaric`: might wanna try #ubuntu-kernel
<SiDi> they may know more about modules than us, or help you to find info about this, or procedures to test new kernels / report bugs to kernel.org
<Alaric`> roger that, will give'em a try
<Alaric`> thanks  :)
<owen1_> how to sync the clock from a terminal based ubuntu?
<vidd> owen1_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<owen1_> vidd: thank you
<vidd> owen1_, np
<owen1_> i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and get: Local time is now:      Wed Jul 29 03:58:08 PDT 2009.
<owen1_> which is not true for LA..
<owen1_> i mean , i run it and tell ubuntu i am in LA.
<charlie-tca> owen1_: Is the computer bios clock set to UTC?
<owen1_> charlie-tca: do i need to go to bios to figure it out?
<charlie-tca> probably. If the bios clock is set to local time and ubuntu thinks it is set to UTC, it will be off by about what it is.
<vidd> owen1_, what time server you looking @?
<owen1_> vidd: not sure i understand your question. i want local time, in LA.
<owen1_> i use date command
<charlie-tca> Looks to be off by about 13 hours
<vidd> owen1_, set up your system to use nttp so it will auto-update and syncronize with a time server
<vidd> owen1_, your bios is set to local time, and tzdata is expecting it to be utc time
<vidd> owen1_, check out http://www.computerhope.com/unix/udate.htm
<owen1_> vidd: i'll do it. thanks!
<dKingston> hello
<dKingston> I just updated my new installation of Xubuntu, and now when I try to login, it just does nothing
<dKingston> it has the cursor
<dKingston> and a light blue background
<dKingston> im on the same box (recovery mode)
<psycho_oreos> any of you know exactly where xfce4 keeps the autostart applications? on ibex I used to manually add my own .desktop into /etc/xdg/autostart but using the GUI method now I can see the entries in GUI but I can't find or pinpoint the exact location of where such files are stored... what annoys me more is the lack of ability for autostart applications once created to be edited without having to remove and add again.
<vidd> psycho_oreos, ~/.config/autostart
<psycho_oreos> vidd, ahh thanks
<psycho_oreos> th0r, so what was the issue with those ath chipsets?
<S0210> Something created a "Nyilvános" directory in /home/user/ . (It means something like "Public" in Hungarian.) How can I check what (and why) put it there?
<vidd> S0210, that is standard in all *buntu's since 9.04 (possibly earlier)
<vidd> S0210, "Documents", "Music", "Pictures", "Public", "Templates", and "Videos" are all stock folders
<S0210> but what is it for?
<vidd> S0210, cuzz the powers that be decided "you will have this"
<charlie-tca> compliance with freedesktop.org specs
<S0210> OK. thanks. :-)
<vidd> someone needs to fix the specs
<vidd> more forcefeeding crap
<vidd> =\
<planetary> hello, does anyone have compiz on their xubuntu 9.04?
<S0210> what's the easiest way to share a directory through internet? ftpd?
<knome> S0210, ssh/sftp is the easiest/safest
<m4rk> hi there! is there a faster browser than FF for xubuntu/xfce?
<knome> m4rk, you can try epiphany and midori, but the latter is in alpha stage.
<m4rk> okey dokey! thanks
<SiDi> (chromium-browser)
<SiDi> (alpha too :p)
<m4rk> SiDi: I'm really looking for something that doesn't need a whole lot of resources
<SiDi> im serious, m4rk
<m4rk> ok
<SiDi> its quite efficient and its more elaborated than midori and epiphany
<SiDi> but its in alpha stage so i recommand you to have a backup browser ;)
<planetary> I need help with my task list
<planetary> its not working well with compiz. i even reinstalled compiz
<planetary> switching windows sucks
<planetary> it doesnt respond to me clicking a window that it on another workspace
<planetary> 9.04 with compiz
<planetary> but thats only when i have a window selected
<planetary> if i have a window that is on another workspace, if i click it the cube will rotate to that workspace and bring up the window i selected in the task list, Bottom bar
<planetary> brb
<planetary> if i click off of the currnet window or minimize it then if i click another window it will take me there like it should
<planetary> ok so now i discovered that it will only not work right if i have a window selected or active and then swithc to another window that is a different program. 2 firefoxes work fine 2  thunar work fine. though i cant have an active thunar and select a firefox, it will do nothing
<planetary> how can i get Slacker Radio(.com) to play music. my other systems do. I have restricted extras installed
#xubuntu 2009-07-30
<billybigrigger> how does one go about getting compositing working in xfce?
<billybigrigger> i originally had gnome installed, and still do, but trying xfce out, and i can't get gnome-do working because i don't have compositing working? at least that's what it's complaining about, compiz/gnome-do works fine in gnome
<knome> billybigrigger, applications -> settings -> window manager tweaks -> compositor
<knome> if you need compiz,
<knome> !compiz | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> can't have a panel-less xfce eh?
<knome> why not? just remove all the panels.
<knome> or kill the xfce4-panel process.
<billybigrigger> when i try to remove it, it complains i can't remove the last panel
<knome> then kill the xfce4-panel process. that will kill the last panel
<billybigrigger> ya that did the trick
<billybigrigger> me likey panelless xfce w/ gnome-do :P
<PredaGR> hello all, I am loosing my keyoard and mouse at the same time from time to time, anyone knows why?
<knome> PredaGR, some problems with the usb ports maybe?
<PredaGR> they are PS/2
<knome> ..some problems with the ps/2 ports then?
<PredaGR> knome: they working in windows non stop
<knome> PredaGR, no idea really. have you searched the forums?
<PredaGR> I do not mind at all, it is not so costant, but I have to reset the system to bring it back, mousepointer works, click seems to try to activate things, but for some reason, it wont activate anything
<PredaGR> menus and other buttons I hover on and click show sign of refresh
<PredaGR> like if my arrow keys are pressed, yet they not
<knome> file a bug?
<PredaGR> ermm where and how?
<knome> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PredaGR> it is not on some specific package, or do not know if something causes it, so will manually send one from the web
<knome> yep.
<PredaGR> by the way, I love xubuntu, very nice work
<SiDi> its a kernel bug
<SiDi> xorg-input-evdev should be the package, or something similar
<knome> PredaGR, thanks and great to hear you are enjoying it.
<SiDi> xserver-xorg-input-evdev PredaGR
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<SiDi> Search here, if you dont find it, you can report it
<SiDi> also, it may already be filed in bugzilla.kernel.org which is the main place for kernel problems
<PredaGR> looking at it right now
<PredaGR> syslog by the way does not show anything, cron cron cron and just the restart when it comes back
<billybigrigger> where is xfce's font dir?
<billybigrigger> ./usr/share/fonts?
<planetary> so any one know why slacker radio.com doesnt play for this computer?
<planetary> i have restricted exras installed
<pleia2> p/g 56
<zhxk> hello, whats wrong with my xfce4? it wont show uper and lower bars on startup
<zhxk> hello, any gentleman help me?
<pleia2> zhxk: I'm not a gentleman, but you might try alt f2, and then run: xfce4-panel
<zhxk> hello, how to disaple pppoeconfig and let xfce4 manage dialup?
<planetary> yeah  alt f2    xfce4-panel  works for me
<mankeletor> hey all, how can i play mp3 files?
<planetary> i am not sure if it is included but i would recommend to install the xubuntu restricted extras
<planetary> i dont remember installing any other package for that
<chat> window
<chat> hello
<chat> may i choose a none smp kernel?
<chat> next
<chat> list
<Guest52610> hello, may i swith to non smp kernel?
<Guest52610> can any gentleman help me?
<mankeletor> planetary, thx =)
<billybigrigger> what is the proper way to unmount a flash disk?
<zhxk> anybody ever use ircii?
<billybigrigger> in thunar when i right click on "16GB" and then click unmount i get a nasty message about not being able to open /media/.hal-mtab
<genii> billybigrigger: sudo sync && sudo umount /mountpointname && sudo eject /dev/sdX#               ... substitute accordingly
<billybigrigger> same when i try to unmount from the desktop icon
<billybigrigger> genii, fair enough, is unmounting via thunar broken?
<genii> billybigrigger: Not sure, I'm mainly in KDE
<billybigrigger> i fell in love with xfce today for some reason
<billybigrigger> "16GB" still shows on the desktop, and in thunar
<zhxk> hello, how to switch to none smp kernel?
<zhxk> this computer only has one core
<zhxk> users
<zhxk> menus
<zhxk> echo
<zhxk> ls
<zhxk> ls
<zhxk> ls
<_Pete_> zhxk: there's no non-smp kernel in the repos so if you *really* need one I guess you need to compile one yourself
<billybigrigger> anyone know of a plugin or script i can use for thunar with unrar to right click "Extract here"
<billybigrigger> ?
<_Pete_> http://www.google.fi/search?q=thunar+extract+here&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<billybigrigger> thunar-archive-plugin does the trick :P
<zhxk> how to cusomize kernel? what packages need install?
<genii> Trick question there
<saketh> anyone know how to add notify-osd to xubuntu?
<saketh> i tried installing the package notify-osd and using a script to kill notification daemon at startup
<saketh> but i dont get the special volume notifications
<saketh> nor do i get the connection ones
<saketh> i only get the ones i used to get using notification-daemon
<saketh> anyone?
<zhxk> greet, none smp kernel works smooth on this pc
<zhxk> its damn faster than smp version
<saketh> any takers?
<zhxk> saketh:what?
<saketh> just tryin to get an answer 2 mi question
<zhxk> saketh:whats your question?
<saketh> ummm just a sec
<saketh> <saketh> anyone know how to add notify-osd to xubuntu?
<saketh> <saketh> i tried installing the package notify-osd and using a script to kill notification daemon at startup
<saketh> <saketh> but i dont get the special volume notifications
<saketh> <saketh> nor do i get the connection ones
<saketh> <saketh> i only get the ones i used to get using notification-daemon
<saketh> <saketh> anyone?
<saketh> i asked that one like 20 mins ago
<om26er> can i install netbook launcher on xubuntu??
<saketh> i think so
<saketh> just add the netbook repos and yea
<saketh> lemme see
<moodog> Morning :)
<saketh> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=119&t=21597
<saketh> om26er: that post tells u how to install
<zhxk> my laptop runs damn fast
<psycho_oreos> what was the other program thats almost equivalent to synergy?
<zhxk> hello
<fsbytes> hi there... i'm on a netbook with xubuntu running and i constantly have 100% cpu usage
<fsbytes> sudo top shows that kacpid and kacpi_notify is using all of the cpu
<fsbytes> i read some forum posts and it seems to be common
<fsbytes> but they turned kacpid of - but they all had desktop mashines
<fsbytes> so is it a good idea to turn kacpid off when i'm on a netbook?
<_Pete_> you dont need to use sudo to run top
<fsbytes> i know but i wanted to know if the process that takes up all the cpu usage is runned by me
<fsbytes> hm....
<fsbytes> hey how do i kill the kacpid and kacpi_notify process?
<fsbytes> i have 100% cpu usage
<TheSheep> the k* "processes" are not really processes, they are parts of kernel
<fsbytes> damn
<fsbytes> i read that i'm not the only one with that problem
<fsbytes> it seems to have something to do with hyperthreading?! do you know anything about that TheSheep ?
<TheBasic> hi
<TheBasic> how do i change the screen res from 640x480 to bigger ?
<th0r> Settings - Display
<TheBasic> the fonts to big and i can't scrool down
<TheBasic> can it be set from the comand line ?
<TheBasic> quit
<TheBasic> ex-chat
<CRM> Hey, how do I get the lines in Conky? Just a straight line to separate stuff
<Roybot> $hr
<CRM> thx
<Roybot> np
<mcella> is it normal that the xubuntu desktop layout installed is different than the livecd one?
<mcella> installed = 1 panel, livecd = 2 panel
<web_knows> hi :)
<msingh> hello
<cody-somerville> mcella, ermm... definitely not :)
<cody-somerville> mcella, What version?
<mcella> cody-somerville: jaunty
<mcella> live cd was like that http://xubuntu.org/sites/default/files/xubuntu-jaunty.png
<mcella> installed I've got only one panel at the bottom
<msingh> anyone use xubuntu for a media center?
<cody-somerville> mcella, thats very odd. I've never heard of that happening before.
<cody-somerville> mcella, If you create a new account and log into it, do you have the same problem?
<mcella> cody-somerville: strange indeed :-D
<mcella> cody-somerville: let's try, could it be that localization borked something up? I've used italian as installation language
<mcella> woa, freshly created account and everything is all right :-/
<mcella> cody-somerville: wack, weel it seems I picked up the name of an old account
<mcella> I've not formatted /home and I was sure to have used a new account name
<cody-somerville> ah :)
<mcella> there was ubuntu 7.10 before
<mcella> sorry for the false allarm! :-/
<cody-somerville> hehe
<mcella> now everything is looking nice and clean :-D
<mcella> it was a really strange setup :-D
<cody-somerville> :D
<mcella> nice!
<mcella> sorry again
<mcella> :-)
<Gilles> Guys I hve a problem, when I boot up my Xubuntu, my mouse and Keyboard sometimes fail to work
<genii> Gilles: Is this a bluetooth set like for instance Logitech MX5500 ?
<genii> Bah. Thats what comes from starting to type a reply, getting sidetracked by work and then returning to it later....
<Ahmuck> i need a module in my kernel.  i don't recall how to get it to work
<Besogon> module? make menuconfig?
 * Ahmuck needs intel sound
<Besogon> Ahmuck, modprobe for loading drivers
<xunewbtu> I need some help with something if anyone is free to do so.
<CRM> Hello, will Xubuntu run with 64 mb RAM ?
<knome> CRM, very badly, if at all.
<knome> CRM, i'd recommend a CLI only system
<CRM> Puppylinux better choice?
<knome> CRM, i don't think you will be able to run *any* graphical interface
<knome> CRM, 64 RAM is *very* little
<CRM> knome: DSL ?
<knome> CRM, 64 RAM is very little memory to graphical interface dependless of the linux distribution.
<CRM> knome, so what do you recommend in my case ?
<knome> CRM, you could run a text-mode linux.
<knome> !minimal | crm
<ubottu> crm: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> CRM, with the minimal cd you can install only text-mode ubuntu
<CRM> knome, Well its not for me, it's for someone who Im guessing isnt very... computer literate
<knome> CRM, ram is very cheap now
<knome> CRM, your best bet might be getting more ram, if you can
<CRM> knome, I dont know if they still sell the kind I need
<knome> CRM, with 256 you could easily run graphical, but would be a bit slow still
<CRM> knome, I'm running Xubuntu on a system with 128 mb RAM, and it works perfectly, very fast bootup, though it gets a bit sluggish when you try to run many applications
<knome> CRM, yeah.
<knome> CRM, but you know yourself that 64<<128
<CRM> knome, yea, I'm just looking for an operating system that would work on this machine. Is Windows 98/95 my best choice here ?
<knome> CRM, i'm not sure if they would work with it.
<CRM> knome, Windows 98 is what's on there now
<knome> CRM, if you can get your hands on windows 95 osr2, it would be quit good.
<knome> CRM, it's basically 95 with the features of 98 but the speed of 95. not exactly, but it's at least better than 95 and faster than 98
<CRM> knome, alright, thanks
<knome> np.
<souled> Hey, I'm having trouble getting a persistent version of Xubuntu onto a USB drive, anyone have a minute?
<knome> !usb | souled
<ubottu> souled: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<knome> souled, read that?
<souled> I looked on forums I think I'm just missing something all together.
<souled> Also, those instructions are assuming you're already using linux. I have windows on this machine, and some OS made for children and/or seniors that has no optical drive.
<slow-motion> hi
<noobo> Hi, Im a noob in need of some help. Im looking for an easy to use program that changes global proxies for ubuntu, but not tor or privoxy because Ive heard tor isnt safe and privoxy gave me some problems. Ive been googling around and cant find a single answer, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<TheSheep> safe from what?
<noobo> I heard tor can be exploited that hackers use it to get into your computer somehow
<TheSheep> first time I hear that, but then again I wasn't interested
<TheSheep> maybe go to the #tor channel and ask if it's fixed
<noobo> meh, I couldnt get tor to work globally anyway, so thats why im lookin for another program
#xubuntu 2009-07-31
<pteague_work> how do i remove the floppy drive icon from the desktop?  virtualbox is insisting i have it <.<
<rgrig> in synaptic, "reload" succeds if synaptic is run from the command line, but not if run from the xfce menu. in the later case it fails because it tries to use some (wrong) proxy. in BOTH cases settings->preferences->network says "direct internet connection", which is how it should be. any ideas?
<billybigrigger> why doesn't xfce want to auto mount my usb camera
<sake> !ask anyone know how to add volume notifications to xubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sake> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sake> anyone know how to add volume notifications to xubuntu?
<knome> !info notify-osd | sake
<ubottu> sake: notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.11-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 142 kB, installed size 780 kB
<sake> huh?
<knome> sake, try installing that package.
<sake> i did already
<sake> no volume notifications
<sake> and everything else works
<knome> okay.
<Laibsch> Is there anybody here experiencing bug 329616 as well?  upon login a large number of xfdesktop processes are started and bog down the computer.  I wonder what needs to be done to understand and fix the issue.
<sake> knome: so... is there like a shell script or somethin i cn install 2 get the volume?
<knome> i don't know.
<knome> i don't like notifications myself
<knome> so i don't use them
<sake> knome, what are the shortcuts for increasing and decreasing the volume?
<knome> sake, the commands?
<sake> yea
<sake> like ctrl-something
<knome> i suppose there is none by default
<knome> apart from possible multimedia keys
<sake> ok
<knome> http://open.knome.fi/2009/07/05/panels-disappearing-and-other-frequently-asked-questions/
<knome> see the sound -section at the bottom
<sake> ok
<sake> my browser sez that the url duznt work
<knome> it does.
<knome> please copy the complete url (it might have been cut)
<sake> yup same error
<knome> "Open the Keyboard settings (Applications > Settings > Keyboard) and open the Application Shortcuts tab. Click add and follow the shortcut wizard. The shortcut commands are amixer sset Master 5%- for volume down, amixer sset Master 5%+ for volume up and mute for mute."
<sake> ok thanx
<sake> i found a shortcut
<sake> but it sez the key is XF86VolumeMute
<sake> i mean AudioMute
<knome> that might not work.
<knome> if it doesn't replace it with the command proposed.
<sake> what key is it?
<knome> any key you want it to be.
<knome> see the settings window to find out.
<sake> ok...
<knome> i don't know which button "AudioMute" is in your keyboard
<knome> you can change that.
<ubd> hello how do i make a dial up connection
<knome> !dialup | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ubd> this is fucked up
<sake> ubd, cussing WILL get u kicked
<searcher> that'll get you a  lot of help
 * sake doesnt like potty-mouths
<knome> !language | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * sake agrees with knome
<sake> !language | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubd> i love you all guys, but that dont change the facts
<sake> yea but not a reason to use the f word
<knome> ubd, did you read the link?
<sake> so dont cuss
<ubd> linux cannot dial a 7 digit number!
<ubd> yes i read most of it
<knome> what about reading the parts you didn't read?
<sake> then take off the country code smart one
<ubd> the ones about network boot via dial up?
<cody-somerville> sake, No need to get sarcastic either ;)
<sake> sri
<ubd> yes sake pls dont make fun of me
<sake> sri
<ubd> just becuz i cannot configure my modem doesnot mean i am necessarily inferior
<cody-somerville> ubd, What have you tried thus far?
 * sake says sorry to ubd
<ubd> nothing
<cody-somerville> Okay, so the first step is to identify what type of modem you have.
<ubd> i know that my modem has a conexant chip
<cody-somerville> ubd, What version of Xubuntu do you have?
<pteague_work> what's the keyboard shortcut for opening the applications menu?
<sake> ubd, i have idea install chestnut dialer
<ubd> latest version
<sake> ubd, i heard its gud
<cody-somerville> ubd, So Xubuntu 9.04?
<ubd> yes
<ubd> i just installed it
<ubd> cuz i couldnt connect with another distro
<ubd> how can i learn if xxubuntu knows that i have a modem
<ubd> lspci?
<cody-somerville> ubd, Is your modem a PCI card?
<ubd> this is a laptop
<cody-somerville> ubd, Try running sudo lshw and then pastebin the output on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ubd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/237952/
<cody-somerville> ubd, It appears you have an Intel Sound card with built in modem
<ubd> sound card with modem?
<cody-somerville> yes
<ubd> engineers  who made this are not audiophiles for sure
<ubd> so xubuntu sees my modem?
<cody-somerville> Sure. However, I'm quite sure that Xubuntu doesn't know how to use it - not yet atleast.
<ubd> hmm
<sake> ubd, this is almost like when i tried to install a network comp
<sake> the solution turned out to be really simple
<sake> so ur answer might be really simple
<sake> but u ovrlooked
<ubd> well
<ubd> ill brb,  i have to change my room
<cody-somerville> ubd, You can try using this http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/downloads-installer.php
<cody-somerville> You can get a deb package from here: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<cody-somerville> Anyhow, I need to get to bed
<cody-somerville> Best of luck ubd
<sake> bb
<billybigrigger> does anyone here use gnome-do?
<billybigrigger> and does the Workspace Switcher plugin not work in XFCE?
<billybigrigger> works fine in gnome, but it only shows 1 workspace, when i actually have 2
<pteague_work> i think the gnome desktop doesn't completely adhere to the open desktop standard &/or gnome-do may be accessing extended functionality of gnome workspace...  that's a guess, i've not used gnome-do before...  what are you using gnome-do for?
<ubd>    i istalled the drivers, everything is fine i theory
<ubd> when i dial, i hear the numbers regarless of the phone connected or not
<ubd> and nothing haappens
<ubd> lol
<mezquitale> how small can "/boot" be? anyone have any idea??
<Yondering> hello.. I'm experiencing a strange issue with xfce.. :)  multiple xfdesktop processes keep spawning, anyone able to point me in a direction?   I've cleared ~/.cache/xfce/desktop and ~/.config/xfce/desktop..
<hume> hi.. anyone got advice on how I can get a small script (sshfs-mounting some dirs) to run on login to xfce-session? something similar to sessions in gnome?
<Laibsch> hume: xfce4-session-settings
<hume> great, thx
<hume> ehr.....is there a way to set the system language too? for menus and stuff, I mean
<TheSheep> hume: at login
<TheSheep> hume: or globally in system->language support
<Fent> Hi ia anyone awake? got a nub question
<Fent> Awwwwwww............:(
<ablomen> Fent, sure, there are people awake, if you ask your question somebody that knows an answer might reply :)
<Fent> lol
<Fent> Well i am downloading Ubuntu-9.04
<Fent> Can it be ran live? Just burn the .iso and it has the option on boot? Thanks let me know.
<Fent> Come on Abolmen :)
<Fent> ?
<TheSheep> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Fent> Thank you. I figured it was. I have a laptop (gf's sister) and the keyboard i acting up
<Fent> only Caps lock works and "Enter" so u cant enter a password on boot. But if u let it idle it works for a unkown amount of time (only had it a few hours(
<Fent> and when i plug a keyboard in it. It also doesnt work....Ugh windows is such fail lol
<Fent> i just dumped the drivers. worked on boot (which it hasnt before) hopefully that fixes it. Thanks for the answe tho Ubottu.
<blue1> I have a laptop that is 1.5ghz 512mb ram but has no cdrom or floppy.
<Fent> Usb ?
<blue1> yes
<Fent> so is your questions how to get linux on this laptop lol
<blue1> ya
<blue1> it has 3 usb
<Fent> I believe u can install thru USB what do you have a "Netbook" or something?
<blue1> nexlink laptop
<Fent> www.google.com
<blue1> i have a adapter that lets me connect laptop harddrive to my desktop
<Fent> oops sorry. That was a "hotkey" that opens up google on my PC lol
<blue1> but i will detect wrong hardware if i put it back?
<Fent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Fent> Try that
<blue1> ok thanks
<Fent> np
<jadez03> Anyone in the room ever experienced Clearwire as an ISP?
<Fent> not i
<Fent> http://www.dslreports.com/comments/2879
<Fent> check that out
<hatake_kakashi> does anyone know how to get out of sysrq mode?
<hatake_kakashi> for some reason I'm stuck in this place where the keyboard bindings are all messed up and sometimes using the sequence Ctrl+Alt+Scroll lock I get a little SysRq help menu but with those key combinations I do not know how to either activate them or disactivate them
<hatake_kakashi> nm I managed to get out of sysrq by issuing alt+sysrq+o
<hatake_kakashi> issued poweroff in other words :p thank goodness for having other computers nearby to see how one is supposed to get the key combos
<jadez03> Fent, yeah. I concur with quite a bit of them. My latency can be around 900ms average.
<cemunal> i open a gif file with evince but print menu is unavailable
<cemunal> how can i fix?
<knome> maybe you should use some other program to open the gif file
<cemunal> evnice opens a gif file with resized for a4
<cemunal> and i want to print like this
<knome> i have no idea.
<cemunal> can i able to write with evince
<knome> i only know evince is not the best app to open gif files.
<cemunal> thanks
<psycho_oreos> anyone tried getting remote desktop to work? I'm trying the xdmcp + xvnc guide but all I'm getting is a checkered background with a X as mouse cursor. I'm running jaunty and I suspect the issue lies with xdmcp which is part of gdm
<TugboatJones> Can somebody please just reassure me that it's worth all this hassle to migrate my files?
<moodog> evening
<Besogon> 20:57 Moskow time
<slworks> Hi all!
<slworks> I've got a little problem with the install process of Jaunty...
<slworks> during install the installer goes red and says that the step 'installing software' has failed...
<slworks> well, i installed anyway, but now the system won't load the lists from the repositories... ( the sources.list was empty, but i wrote in the correct sources )
<vidd> slworks, bad cd burn?
<slworks> any ideas what i could do to fix it?
<slworks> um.. dunno.. could be...
<slworks> but i remember that the checksum was right.
<slworks> anyhow, the burner is in the office and this laptop i'm writing from is a piece of junk... its burner isn't working.
<slworks> any ideas what i could do with the apt lists? it intalls nicely from the cd, but i always get a 404 for the online repositories.
<vidd> can you ping your router?
<slworks> yes.
<slworks> and even any address outside the router.
<slworks> even wget works
<slworks> uh. i think i got it... but thanks anyway.
<slworks> bye guys!
<slow-motion> hi
<michael> brb
<michael> back
<michael> ok i have xubuntu and i cant get the sound to work i have a dell laptop i used to have windows how do i get the sound to work?
<michael> bye
#xubuntu 2009-08-01
<planetary> i cant open or extract .zip files. whats up with that?
<planetary> 9.04
<planetary> ok only some it wont
<R1cochet> what error do u get?
<planetary> [/home/alex/Desktop/AmonTobinFoleyRoomRecordedLiveInBrussels.zip]
<planetary>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<planetary>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<planetary>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<planetary>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<planetary> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/alex/Desktop/AmonTobinFoleyRoomRecordedLiveInBrussels.zip or
<planetary>           /home/alex/Desktop/AmonTobinFoleyRoomRecordedLiveInBrussels.zip.zip, and cannot find /home/alex/Desktop/AmonTobinFoleyRoomRecordedLiveInBrussels.zip.ZIP, period.
<planetary> it seems the larger ones get this message
<R1cochet> did u dl the whole zip?
<planetary> pretty sure ill dl it again
<planetary> ok well it work when i open it in temp files (open not save)
<R1cochet> sometimes when i try to extract the sontents i get an error. all i have to do is change where i want to eztract them to then move them where i want them
<planetary> that error happen when i just open the zip file
<R1cochet> i dunno then
<planetary> ok
<R1cochet> if u have the whole file not sure y it wont oen it
<R1cochet> open*
<planetary> ya
<planetary> another problem is that this computer doesnt play music from slackerradio.com. my other computers do. i have restricted extras installed
<R1cochet> no idea
<R1cochet> dont listen to music online
<R1cochet> i dont*
<planetary> ok thanks
<planetary> why wont listen music player play my .wav file? other players do.
<omarthamer> hi
<omarthamer> need some help in xview application
<PS1|kiosk> I'm setting up this general-usage Internet box and I'd like to make Xchat launch automatically on startup, on a particular Xfce desktop every time
<PS1|kiosk> I also would like to have TweetDeck launch on a different desktop upon startup
<PS1|kiosk> can anyone tell me how to go about doing this?
<oslito> hi, I need help with grub setup on xubuntu 9.10 alpha3
<Laibsch1> Anybody else experiencing bug 329616?  What can we do about further triaging this one?
<marun0> hi
<marun0> whats the user and the password for xubuntu after usb install ?
<evilbug> marun0: the ones you set on install when it asked for username and password.
<Giovanni44> Hy
<marun0> but i dont remember this part..... ohhhh
<marun0> ok
<marun0> thx
<cesarpinto1980> Hello there!
<knome> !hi | cesarpinto1980
<ubottu> cesarpinto1980: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<cesarpinto1980> thanks! I was looking for some kind support for a technical issue i have here
<knome> ok, just ask :)
<cesarpinto1980> great
<cesarpinto1980> is my screen resolution
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cesarpinto1980> i have 800x600
<knome> have you read that page?
<knome> (the last link)
<cesarpinto1980> not yet i will now
<knome> okay
<knome> don't hesitate to get back to us if you have further problems
<cesarpinto1980> I will thank you very much!
<knome> no problem
<cesarpinto1980> hello im back again with my screen issue
<cesarpinto1980> still not fixed
<cesarpinto1980> must warn im completely new to linux
<cesarpinto1980> just switched today out of frustration with vista
<CRM> Hello. Im configuring Conky, and I wonder if there is a way to show the maximum CPU speed? Right now it only shows the full speed when the cpu is under heavy load. I guess its some kind of power saving feature, it's a laptop you see.
<CRM> anyone ?
#xubuntu 2009-08-02
<cesarpinto1980> hello guys
<cesarpinto1980> support request from a newbie here?
<cesarpinto1980> alguien habla espanol?
<cesarpinto1980> por casualidad?
<cesarpinto1980> im just trying to fix the screen resolution on my newly installed xubuntu ver 9.04
<cesarpinto1980> i only get 800x600 option
<cesarpinto1980> i tried to fix it with the instructions on the xubuntu website
<cesarpinto1980> but im not very familiar with linux
<cesarpinto1980> maybe there is someone who can help me for a few mins?
<cesarpinto1980> pleeease?#
<Roybot> cesarpint: Maybe you dont have the right drivers for your  graphics card
<benchik> say guys. whats most of xubuntu developing deals with? python/bash scripts?
<knome> those and of course bugfixing things that are important to xubuntu.
<knome> of course "development" is a lot more, for example decisions about default applications
<benchik> knome: suppose i want to contribute. should i know both python and shell script. or one of them will suffice?
<knome> it's a lot more than python (and definitely more than bash scripts)
<knome> benchik, see http://xubuntu.org/contribute
<knome> benchik, you should at least join the xubuntu-devel mailing list and it would be nice if you joined #xubuntu-devel
<knome> benchik, knowing what you would like to help would be awesome as well :)
<knome> *help with
<benchik> knome: will check that. thanks. basically my current scipting knowledge is python and perl. planning to learn bash scripting pretty soon
<knome> tbh, bash scripting isn't exactly what we need :) there's only a few things that are done with them.
<benchik> knome: so most scripting is python?
<knome> yes, there's more things in python
<papul> can i install xubuntu in a netbook
<papul> will xubuntu run on netbooks?
<knome> papul, i run xubuntu on my eeepc.
<knome> papul, though apart from eeepc's, i don't know what the hardware compatibility is.
<cagey> is this an acceptable place for troubeshooting assistance w/my fresh, non-working xubuntu install?
<knome> cagey, sure.
<knome> cagey, exactly what this channel is for.
<cagey> Good!  I have Googled myself silly but I can't find the "switch" to fix my deal. :(
<cagey> unfortunately, I'm not at the machine right now but I can still take notes...
<knome> okay
<cagey> so... fresh install of xubuntu 904 on an ancient (233MHz) box.  went through entire install and booted normally.  Upon reboot (the next day) it never loads the desktop.
<knome> how much ram do you havE?
<cagey> 256M-maxed
<cagey> it loads a "background" of a single blue colour and the mouse pointer is present but no icons, no menus, no taskbar.  No ability to right -click.
<knome> okay, that shouldn't be the problem
<knome> did you try running the live cd?
<cagey> yes.  Thats what I used to install
<knome> it sounds like a problem with resources, but your machine should be able to take it.
<cagey> in the system log, I see avahi-daemon doing something about every minute but that's it
<cagey> but it booted fine the 1st time after install so that seem confusing to me
<knome> oh, so you have had it running already
<knome> our minimum requirements are actually a 333 mhz processor etc. etc., but as you have already logged in...
<cagey> yeah, after the install, I rebooted as directed and it booted into the new OS.  I played around for a while and let it set for a bit.
<knome> what did you do while the first login?
<cagey> looked around.  prob played Solitaire.  Tried to minimise GUI action to save CPU "power". N ow when it boots, it appesrs to go through everything, splash, animated XFCE screen, etc but then settles to the non desktop w/pointer
<knome> hmmh.
<cagey> in fact, I had wondered about the XFCE screen as it was one of the few things I did.  although, I dont know if it's a background or an intermediate splash?
<knome> the mouse with the light blue background?
<cagey> I guess the XFCE w/animation is actually the splash?
<knome> yes.
<cagey> it look slike its "slamost there" but never gets past that solid screen w/pointer.  It must be a very simple thing ,despite my consternation on the matter! :)
<knome> hmm.
<knome> maybe try removing .cache
<cagey> is it a file or dir.? is it in root?
<knome> sorry, i mean ~/.cache, where ~ is your home directory
<knome> /home/yourusername/.cache
<cagey> can I just "rm" it?
<knome> rmdir :)
<knome> or ehm
<knome> "rm -rf .cache" actually
<cagey> ah!
<knome> as the directory is not empty.
<cagey> right.  I've seen that one before
<cagey> do you think it's getting stuck on old info, stalled it?
<cagey> stalling
<knome> i don't know. it sounds weird.
<knome> if it doesn't work, it's probably just your cpu not being powerful enough:/
<cagey> the live CD goes to the screen for a little while, but progresses beyond it after 30 s or so
<knome> right..
<cagey> if CPU nogo, why would it tolerate the live CD?
<knome> don't know.
<knome> it could run once whilst installing, that is what makes it weird
<cagey> I know it's running full-out just to run the GUI but I didnt know of a better distro to try
<knome> yeah...
<cagey> it runs DSL very well but it's pretty rough
<knome> usually people are struggling with the amount of ram but your problem is a bit different
<cagey> I know it prob wants 512 but...
<knome> 256 is good for running it
<knome> you can get it running even with 128, but it will be damn slow
<cagey> anything you can think of is the rm cache doesnt fix me?
<cagey> if the...
<knome> hmm.
<knome> i'm really out of ideas
<knome> maybe come back later and ask if anybody else has ideas
<cagey> if too slow, I would just think it;d be... well... too slow.  Not no load
<knome> it's night in europe, so...
<cagey> yeah.  at least I found this channel.  Live help beats endless searching...
<cagey> thanks for the ideas!
<knome> yeah, no problem
<moonbeam_> hello, anyone here particularly familiar with xfwm4?  I'm seeing something a bit odd but I'm not sure if it's wnck issue or xfwm4 issue.  The code in question works fine with Metacity and Compiz though.
<moonbeam_> I'm guessing this isn't the right channel.
<zhxk`> hello, may i have two edition of xfce on same system, one is stadarded xfce desktop, another is simiplified xfce?
<zhxk`> user can choose wich to login at gdm time?
<Syrius> hello everybody there ?
<Syrius> does any body use gryc ?
<Syrius> if I check the update existing and make backups of existing that will update existing make backup first and also backup newly created files right ?
<hezy> Hi, anyone knows how to disable the autosearch in synaptic?
<hezy> I type one letter and it starts looking for matching programs before I get to the second letter, nad then I have to wait for a while. This is on my old computer (no problem with a new one)
<BCM43> I try to install xubuntu on my aspire one via usb and I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 in scsi2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at "/" failed" I try to configure manualy with fdisk /dev/sda and I then try to save it and I get fdisk printout: “Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy”
<pteague> is there some way to force a dhcp change to /etc/resolv.conf ?  i have xubuntu in a virtualbox instance & connected to the wireless at work at which point everything was set correctly... put the macbookpro to sleep, got home, woke it, & it won't change the resolv.conf ... i think i was able to get it to change the ip by restarting networking, but don't remember... finally just gave up & restarted the vm
<Besogon> pteague: change that fily byyouself. This is not hard
<pteague> yes, but i don't want to have to daily change it between work & home
<Besogon> If you have NetowrkManager that should change resolf.conf automaticaly
<pteague> unfortunately that doesn't seem to happen in NAT mode... if i set it up as bridged it does, but bridged has 2 issues... if the dhcp/network is stupid (like a hotel) it shows up as 2 different computers & if the mbp isn't connected to anything then it seems to report that there's no networking device... maybe i need to screw with this on the vbox end
<Besogon> Ask on #ubuntu chanel pleace. I not well in English
#xubuntu 2010-08-02
<well_laid_lawn> but you have to kill X first
<twig_> lemme pull that log up, i know ive looked but i cat remember now
<twig_> i was hoping i wouldnt have to kill X, i saw that option but im real new with linux, i wouldnt bother with this except my monitor is small and i was trying to hook up a old crt so i could have the man and howto pages open while i worked
<well_laid_lawn> if you want X to use another config it will need a restart - or you use randr from the cli
<well_laid_lawn> with the monitor plugged in and on does it show in xrandr
<Sysi> arandr is graphical fronted for that
<well_laid_lawn> did not know about arandr thnx Sysi
<twig_> i had tried grandr but that showed showed a default and didnt give me ne way of adding an output
<twig_> Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)   am i missing a pkg maybe?
<twig_> arandr is same as grandr, it shows a output marked default and nothing else
<well_laid_lawn> how many outputs show up in xrandr then?
<well_laid_lawn> at the top of http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 they show an example with four outputs
<twig_> yeah i dont have that
<well_laid_lawn> how many outputs show up in xrandr then?
<Sysi> pastebin your xrandr output?
<twig_> hold on one sec double checking making sure im reading it right
<twig_> okay i think im showing one
<well_laid_lawn> if there's more on the card the log will show 'em
<twig_> http://pastebin.com/xpgM15iy
<well_laid_lawn> The old days where you had to restart X when plugging a new monitor are gone. With RandR 1.2, you can plug/unplug monitors whenever you want. Running the following line will query all outputs and enable them with their default mode
<well_laid_lawn> xrandr --auto
<twig_> i tried that...  the term paused for a second and then gave me a new prompt
<well_laid_lawn> are you trying to run onboard and a agp card at the same time?
<twig_> apparently the onboard is either the agp or mislabeled because the second card is a old pci slot
<Sysi> two differen graphics card at the same time is something i wouldn't try
<twig_> its a compaq p6700n onboard card with a matrox mill2 pci card
<well_laid_lawn> it at least needs a diff approach
<twig_> so rather than xinerama i should look into the seprate sessions deal so linux treats them as two diff desktops?
<well_laid_lawn> I would look for two vid cards sharing X
<well_laid_lawn> xinerama is for two outputs on the one card afaik
<twig_> oh the pages i was looking at were sounding like xinerama didnt care as long as it could see two, they were about a year old though
<twig_> the only things i had found was xin and twinview
<well_laid_lawn> try   http://superuser.com/questions/117239/how-can-i-get-multiple-video-cards-to-work-on-linux
<twig_> but i havnt been online in a long time
<twig_> k
<well_laid_lawn> does   lspci | grep VGA   return two lines?
<twig_> hold on a sec i was still reading it over
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<twig_> got to much stuff open
<twig_> 2 VGA compatible controllers
<twig_> so if i write the xorg.conf it will force evrything else to follow?
<well_laid_lawn> excellent - so in the xorg.conf you need two driver sections each showing the relevant bus id
<twig_> i have a page witha  sample one fully written, with the info from this superuser.com link i should be able to re-write it
<well_laid_lawn> and two monitor sections each one nemaed in the relevant driver section
<well_laid_lawn> ok great :]
<twig_> when i first looked at that and then went to xorg.conf it was empty so i was still looking for a configuration file that had something in it
<twig_> actually i think it was Xorg.conf
<twig_> i checked them both to be sure
<well_laid_lawn> it should be little x xorg.conf for the filename
<twig_> ok
<twig_> i was checking everything i could find, looked up wildcard usage so i could search for every conf file, config, etc
<well_laid_lawn> some know google-fu some don't yet :]
<well_laid_lawn> ppl*
<twig_> so i make my backup and then the ubuntu forums has a howto (i already checked) on accessing files using chroot from the live cd, that should work to replace the blank conf file so that it will be were it is now correct?
<twig_> yeah my search skills are crap, havnt had aconnect in years so ive been looking at googleguide and some other stuff like that
<texastwister> Having trouble with an "alternate" install of Xubuntu 10.04 on a very old PC.  After going through the entire install, I get "error: unknown filesystem." and a grub rescue prompt.  Current partitioning is /dev/sda1 = 300 MB, bootable, ext3 (or 4) mounted at /boot, /dev/sda2 = 3G swap, /dev/sda3 = 70+GB ext4 mounted at /. Grub installed to /dev/sda.
<twig_> hehe
<twig_> i went through an hour and ahlaf of alt xubuntu last night got to grub install and failed
<texastwister> I've tried several other partition configs, but nothing seems to work.
<well_laid_lawn> twig_: to get the xorg.conf file into /etc/X11 I would just do   sudo cp -v ./xorg.con /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then log out
<twig_> its not as clean but theres a way to install ubuntu, then the xubuntu desktop and then remove most of the ubuntu install stuff that doesnt match up
<well_laid_lawn> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<twig_> thats the one ubottu
<twig_> oh bot, duh
<texastwister> Used the same disk on another system (not as old) with no problem...
<twig_> texas: other than my optical drive continually trying to commit suicide the ubuntu install works really well
<twig_> i dont know enough to help you ne more than that
<well_laid_lawn> texastwister: anything in the bios about partition size limits?
<texastwister> well_laid_lawn: Possibly -- but I thought I addressed that by creating the small /boot partition
<twig_> bbl
<well_laid_lawn> texastwister: it is trying to boot to the 70+GB partition
<well_laid_lawn> try a 10GB / and the rest /home
<well_laid_lawn> you'll need an extended partition to do that
<well_laid_lawn> can't have more than 4 primaries afaik
<texastwister> well_laid_lawn: Should be booting just the kernel and the initrd from /boot, no?  And then the kernel should be able to address the rest of the disk... or so I thought...
<RJ_F1> you need to set the root partition to load from, i believe
<Sysi> you can have every single folder in own partition
<texastwister> Sysi: not quite true... several directories are required to be on the root partition for proper function.  But I know that many folders can be on dedicated partitions.
<RJ_F1> I have a problem with the shutdown options
<RJ_F1> the "save session" is not checked, yet when I reboot, what I had up comes back up anyway. Any way to fix that?
<well_laid_lawn> at login select xfce session not last session iirc
<RJ_F1> i believe it is auto set to "xubuntu session" should i still try xfce?
<well_laid_lawn> is there no last session option?
<well_laid_lawn> it might be the xubuntu one
<RJ_F1> i do not think so. ,let me check.
<Sysi> texastwister: afaik everything can be on differet partition, it's about unix-structure
<Sysi> texastwister: of course you need to have fstab right then
<RJ_F1> there is Xterm, Xfce, and Xubuntu session ( xubuntu session in italics)
<well_laid_lawn> RJ_F1: I would try the xfce one
<Sysi> stay here long enough that i can tell solution -.-
<Sysi> RJ_F1: rm -rf .cache/sessions/
<RJ_F1> sorry, it froze.
<RJ_F1> should I run that as sudo?
<Sysi> no
<RJ_F1> ok.
<RJ_F1> command completed with no messages.
<Sysi> and then check tap for saving epty session
<RJ_F1> sorry, i didnt get that
<Sysi> or well, it doesn't matter
<RJ_F1> so it should be ok now?
<Sysi> yup
<RJ_F1> ok thanks.
<Sysi> i need to go to bed →
<RJ_F1> goodnight, then, i guess
<twig_> Xorg -configure
<dbdii407> Where can I download the theme used in the current release?
<dbdii407> My sister is bothered by this system's default look and is dying to have the old theme back
<tenach> Is there a way to make xfce remember window locations?  It is the only gripe I have with this wm, and one would think that it'd do this by default.
<tenach> I've been searching through documentation and google to no avail.
<icarus> hello, does anyone have experience with creating ntfs partitions?
<icarus> i cant seem to get my windows 7 cd to accept the ntfs partition ive made from within linux
<xubuntu659> anyone in here ?
<xubuntu659> no none
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu?
<thefatloverboy> so
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu?
<thefatloverboy> help
<mranima> Hello?
<mranima> question how do I install themes?
<Guest12135> Hello
<Guest12135> Would be possible to enable single click on desktop?
<TheSheep> not yet
<Guest12135> is it something to do with GTK+?
<Guest12135> is it reserved for gnome users only?
<TheSheep> it's because of how the xfdesktop component of xfce is written
<TheSheep> it will be rewritten to enable that option, but it takes time
<Guest12135> right, thanks for information.
<Guest12135> bye\
<sagarchalise> Is it possible to change default file manager to pcmanfm
<TheSheep> just start using that other file manager
<TheSheep> there is nothing that makes thunar special
<ronia> Seems like Xubuntu fetches the wrong time from the network. Where are the settings for changing time zones/ time?
<TheSheep> ronia: system -> time and date
<redwyrm> why does the verve command line not ever have focus?
<redwyrm> even when I click on it?
<redwyrm> (I'm running 10.4)
<zaib> help cant install new software
<TheSheep> what is the error message?
<zaib> Previous installation hasn't been completed
<zaib> The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<TheSheep> that's pretty self-explanatory
<zaib> the above is the error
<zaib> i m using ubuntu software centre
<zaib> help
<TheSheep> the message already explains what happened and what you need to do, how can I help you further?
<zaib> this is my first day with any linux plz explan
<zaib> what should i do
<knome> zaib, we will help you, but there's no reason to lie (you've been asking for help here before, so it's not your first day)
<TheSheep> zaib: can you go to applications->system->synaptic package manager and see if you get any error there?
<zaib> sorry
<zaib> An error occurred  The following details are provided:
<zaib> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<knome> !pastebin | zaib
<ubottu> zaib: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheSheep> ok, can you try that command it recommends in terminal?
<zaib> ?
<zaib> what is pastebin
<zaib> how can i take screen shot
<zaib> http://imagebin.org/107767
<zaib> hello
<zaib> help !
<ronia> TheSheep, thx!
<schlaftier> zaib: Note that you have misspelled "configure" there
<schlaftier> and also omitted a space
<zaib> http://imagebin.org/107770 now what
<schlaftier> zaib: It's --configure -a (there's a space in between)
<zaib> http://imagebin.org/107771
<zaib> the confiure -a also dont work
<schlaftier> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<schlaftier> zaib: Make sure to get every single character right, please.
<zaib> configure sorry my ''G'' doest sometime work
<schlaftier> you might want to copy-paste that into your terminal
<zaib> can you tell me where space is and where not
<schlaftier> zaib: just copy-paste it
<zaib> how can u copy paste on a terminal ?
<schlaftier> zaib: right-click, or via the edit menu
<ronia> zaib, if you use the gui terminal, its also ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v
<zaib> thanks all problem solved :)
<zaib> and there is another problem ,vlc player show different line of colours like red ,green etc when i play dvd
<zaib> !
<zaib> http://imagebin.org/107776 problem not solved still cant install software
<zaib> plz anyone help
<zaib> some one help
<zaib> help
<zaib> h
<zaib> e
<zaib> l
<zaib> p
<zaib> help
<zaib> anyone
<schlaftier> zaib: relax and have patience, this will not help. Eventually, somebody will be there to help
<schlaftier> zaib: Try clicking on "Details"
<zaib> details say :E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the fgfs-base package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<schlaftier> zaib: As it's pretty quiet here and it doesn't seem to be Xubuntu-specific, you might be better off asking in #ubuntu
<zaib> thanks me going and thinking of removing xubuntu and installing xp
<zaib> xp or xubuntu which is better
<Sysi> i hate xp so much
<schlaftier> so do I
<schlaftier> If it must be Windows, then Vista or 7
<Sysi> vista isn't really usable if you don't have 2-4GB ram
<zaib> can u name any other os that i can run on 192 mb RAM computer
<Sysi> 7 is almost okay but i'm not supportin piracy or expensive software
<Sysi> xp with 192mb sounds great, it's slow even with 512
<Sysi> win 98?
<zaib> no not windows any linux
<Sysi> DSL, lubuntu, puppy
<schlaftier> I suggest you keep Xubuntu and get rid of the problems you're having now
<zaib> is xubuntu more heavy than lubuntu
<Sysi> yes
<schlaftier> oh, wait, only 192 MB... maybe Lubuntu is a better choice
<schlaftier> But then again, all these are only variants of Ubuntu which are different only because of the desktop environment and default software
<zaib> is lubuntu faster than xp
<Sysi> should be, lot
<Sysi> schlaftier: those are biggest you can do for memory footprint
<schlaftier> Sysi: Yes, I was just implying that zaib does not need to reinstall everything for "switching" from Xubuntu to Lubuntu
<Sysi> yeah
<zaib> how faster than xp (lubuntu)
<TheSheep> 42
<zaib> 42 ?
<TheSheep> yes
<Sysi> that's right
<zaib> 42 ?
<zaib> whats right
<TheSheep> ok, maybe 41.73
<zaib> what is 42 , 41.73
<TheSheep> numbers
<zaib> hahaha
<Sysi> "Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life the Universe and Everything"
<zaib> tell me how are u comparin
<zaib> g
<TheSheep> well, you should tell us in your question, because otherwise it doesn't make any sense
<Sysi> and it's hard to tell exact difference
<zaib> ok  !
<Sysi> and windows is after half of year a lot slower than after installing :P
<TheSheep> usually doing very cpu-intensive things will be similar, because operating system tends to keep away from the program then
<zaib> xubuntu is very slow than xp i think ?
<TheSheep> but things like starting up, starting an application, etc. will be faster, how much -- depends on the hardware and the application itself
<TheSheep> zaib: no, it's much faster, at least on my computer
<Sysi> xubuntu works better with 256mb than xp, propably 512 too
<zaib> so i should upgrade my RAM
<zaib> what will u choose XP or XUBUNTU
<zaib> ok i m going bye
<TheSheep> considering how my last windows was win95 and I'm pretty much lost in modern windows, I'd choose any linux distro
<Sysi> i can use win7, but i haven't found any reason yet
<TheSheep> I'm mostly doing development, and windows is a hostile development environment for me
<Sysi> i'm just brosing internet and IRC, and doing schoolwork
<Sysi> so i do not want search what antivirus would be okay, and scan from viruses and search through entire internet to get some program
<Sysi> and xfce has very nice features
<qu4nt> hey - downloaded xubuntu but im stuck at the login screen - how is the default login? already tried admin, user, root, nothing ..... does not work
<Sysi> you're trying to install?
<qu4nt> i downloaded the xubuntu image and burned it to cd, but wanted to copy some files to an usb stick before installing so tried to just boot into it from cd.
<Sysi> tru ubuntu with empty passwd
<qu4nt> did that
<qu4nt> also xubuntu
<Sysi> hmm
<qu4nt> the image is from the mirror of the TU CHemnitz
<qu4nt> should work imho
<Sysi> 10.04?
<qu4nt> yes
<qu4nt> i386
<Takeasy> i lost my panel in desktop
<Sysi> !panels | Takeasy
<ubottu> Takeasy: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Takeasy> thanks
<Sysi> qu4nt: did you check the disc?
<Takeasy> is it a FAQ?
<Sysi> yeah
<qu4nt> Sysi, what to you mean by that? it boots correctly, it just always says "Fehler bei der Authentifizierung"
<Takeasy> recently ? or has been keep asking?
<qu4nt> Sysi, i did not do a md5 check, could that be a cause for such an error
<Sysi> qu4nt: there is option for checking in the first menu, you should try that
<Sysi> just rebooting worth a try too
<Sysi> Takeasy: i've seen it many time since 8.04 when i started using xubuntu
<qu4nt> Sysi, ok i will try that. if it does not help, i will burn another iso from another mirror. thanks, bb
<slow-motion> hi
<bazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> do you have script for that hi or do you write it by hand every time? :P
<bazhang> Sysi, its a !factoid
<Sysi> bazhang: yeah i know
<bazhang> ah sorry Sysi you meant slow-motion and the hi
<Sysi> :b
<slow-motion> hi bazhang
<bazhang> slow-motion, hi!
<zaib_> hi i have a old laptop http://paste.ubuntu.com/472258/ plz tell me that will lubuntu run faster xp on my laptop
<Sysi> this channel isn't about either, lubuntu or xp
<zaib_> but still help will be great
<charlie-tca> Don't really know. I use Xubuntu. perhaps you could ask that in #lubuntu
<zaib_> i have also asked on #lubuntu but no one is answering
<charlie-tca> Hmm, I don't think Xubuntu will be able to tell you if "lubuntu" will be better for you, honestly.
<zaib_> i have read some reviews ,saying that xubuntu is little more heavy than even ubuntu
<charlie-tca> There will always be some bad reviews. Have you read the ones that say it is not more heavy?
<th0r> a better idea would be to try them both and decide for yourself
<zaib_> but honestly is xubuntu heavy than ubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<zaib_> i dont have lot of net speed (256 kb speed) to download all the distributions
<charlie-tca> read that report. They are a trusted testing group
<zaib_> ok i have read that report, i see not much difference in XFCE and LXDE but still noticeable difference
<charlie-tca> okay
<zaib_> thanks i have my answer (xp) now i wont be bothering you guys anymore :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<zaib_> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<zaib_> :)
<charlie-tca> good luck
<zaib_> ya i will need it as sometimes my cd-ROM dont work :)
<zaib_> bye bye and thanks for ur great hospitality
<rww> Can I set the Xfce Menu to open when I press Alt-F1, like the menus in Ubuntu and Kubuntu do?
<charlie-tca> sure - define a shortcut in settings -> keyboard
<rww> charlie-tca: for xfce4-popup-menu?
<charlie-tca> for the applications menu
<rww> thanks
<charlie-tca> You can also get the menu in Xubuntu by right-clicking the desktop and choosing applications with the moust
<charlie-tca> s/moust/mouse
<malikeye|123> how does one choose the default audio device?
<redwyrm> why does the verve command line not ever have focus, even when I click on it? (I'm running 10.4)
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-08-03
<Niglop> how can I edit my theme in xfce?
<schlaftier> Niglop: you mean really edit a particular theme or just choose between themes? And are you referring to window decorations or the GTK theme?
<Niglop> um schlaftier I have 'shiki-wise' as my theme
<Niglop> I want to change the color of the text in my panel
<Sysi> Niglop: you can propably edit gtkrc in folder where theme is, but you have to know how to
<RJ_F1> how do I change keybindings? More specifically, I am on a HP laptop with the Volume Up-Down buttons, and I read an article on how to set them to virtual F-buttons, F21,22,and 23
<RJ_F1> but the article I read was for openbox.
<RJ_F1> anybody?
<Niglop> yeah Sysi  I just don't know what syntax to enter
<RJ_F1> does anybody know the answer to my question? or should I try a different channel?
<picard1421> hey guys can i install GDM themes on xubuntu
<picard1421> like not the GDM2 which you cannot theme the login screen.. like login screen themes for GDM1 ? etc..?
<picard1421> ??
<picard1421> i was thinking about installing Xubuntu instead of Gnome ubuntu.. beccause the new gnome has the GDM2
<picard1421> i want to install the normal style GDM themes... for the login.. can xubuntu 10.04 do that?
<picard1421> any xubus out there?
<Niglop> How can I edit the color of the font in my panel?
<Niglop> how can I change the color of my font on my panel?
<picard1421> anyone here?
<picard1421> i had a question about installing XDM
<picard1421> i want to use GDM themes ... but obviously a very light GUI login screen
<picard1421> xubuntu 10.04 is not GDM its GDM2 correct? im trying to install XDM on a regualr karmic server install..
<picard1421> so i intalled x with sudo apt-get install xinit and also install xdm.. but whenever i boot it goes to CLI???C?C?C?
<pleia2> ii  gdm                                   2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu3                       GNOME Display Manager
<pleia2> looks like gdm 2.3
<picard1421> yea
<picard1421> i dont want that
<picard1421> ,ol
<picard1421> lol
<picard1421> want GDM1
<pleia2> you'll have to use an older version of ubuntu for older packages
<pleia2> but even 8.04 from over 2 years ago ships with 2.2
<pleia2> gdm1 is pretty old :\
<pleia2> there are a number of themes for gdm in the repository, what problem are you having exactly?
<picard1421> ok..
<picard1421> pleia2: are you  tehre
<pleia2> yes
<picard1421> i want to use this theme
<picard1421> in XDM
<picard1421> or GDM doesnt matter
<picard1421> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SystemAccess?content=52145
<picard1421> im not sure how to do it..
<pleia2> I think you'll have to use gdm
<pleia2> but I really don't know much about theming, might want to ask in #ubuntu
<pleia2> just ask how to install a theme from gnome-look
<Graciasfidel> hi all
<Graciasfidel> i've installed a fresh xubuntu 10.04, and i have a little problem with qt4-theme
<Graciasfidel> on session xubuntu the theme gkt is not used with application qt, but on session xfce the theme gkt is used
<Graciasfidel> why ?
<Sysi> xfce uses gtk
<Sysi> qt-programs use qt
<Graciasfidel> ok but why on session xubuntu the theme gkt is not used with application qt, but on session xfce the theme gkt is used
<Sysi> qt-apps don't use gtk-theme
<Sysi> (of course there are exeptions)
<Graciasfidel> i speak a seesion with gdm
<Graciasfidel> session*
<Graciasfidel> you want a screenshot ?
<Sysi> it maybe makes things more clear
<Graciasfidel> first screenshot is on xubuntu session with qjackctl
<Graciasfidel> http://www.imagup.com/pics/1280893444.html
<Graciasfidel> 2 on xfce session with qjackctl
<Graciasfidel> http://www.imagup.com/pics/1280893572.html
<Sysi> oh right, now i got it
<Graciasfidel> :)
<Sysi> they're handling them differenly for some reason, but at least they work in other :P
<Graciasfidel> :P
<Ileden> Hi! Ubuntu/gnome has a nice way of moving windows around workspaces, but pressing ctrl-shift-alt with arrow keys. Is there a way to duplicate this in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Ileden: yes, you can set the keys in window manager setttings
<Ileden> TheSheep: really? I thought I had looked there...
<Ileden> gah, apparently not.
<Ileden> oh well, thanks for helping this silly person :D
<tesuji> can someone tell me how to change boot options with livecd?
<slow-motion> hi
<brain_> hi good morning people
<br41ng33k> scan
<br41ng33k> hi good morning people
<knome> !hi | br41ng33k
<ubottu> br41ng33k: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vinnl> Good afternoon :)
<knome> oh hai vinnl
<vinnl> Hey knome :)
<charlie-tca> hey, vinnl
<knome> hoi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<Sysi> ohai ppl
<vinnl> Hey charlie-tca en Sysi :)
<vinnl> Getting busy around here :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sysi
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to install a bootable xubuntu onto a usb?  this is not a job for usb-creator - it does make a bootbale usb but directories that should be owned by root are instead owned by user 1000 so that you don't have to sudo, and that is gonna cause problems down the road
<Sysi> you want real installation to the stick?
<Sysi> take off your hdd and do normal installation from cd
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<tesuji> charlie-tca, it helps if you read the ques before you give the answer :)
<charlie-tca> Maybe the question was not clear, then?
<charlie-tca> It also helps to answer questions asked, if you want help.
<tesuji> charlie-tca, i said explicitly i cannot use the solution you gave
<Sysi> how about mine
<tesuji> sysi i give it a try
<charlie-tca> I am sorry. I will not attempt to help you again
<slow-motion> bye
<tesuji> charlie-tca, i apologize for barking at you, completely undeserved
<tesuji> charlie-tca, fyi - if a person is going to run off the usb he needs a rela install on the usb - what usb-creator makes is just a livecd on the usb - not the same
<charlie-tca> That was the question asked by Sysi that never got an answer. I could not read what you were thinking.
<tesuji> charlie-tca, it was the answer i was looking for - in the process of trying that right now
<charlie-tca> good to hear. I am glad you got an answer then.
<tesuji> i am using xubuntu because my machine has limited memory - will the system be lighter if i dump the gnome compatibility stuff, and if so, how do i do that?
<tesuji> hello?
<tesuji> Sysi, i installed to the thumbdrive as you suggested but it doesn't boot...
<Sysi> you put grub there too? it should boot, if you have set it in bios
<tesuji> Sysi, i just ran the install, whatever the install does, doesn't it always install grub?
<Sysi> it does
<tesuji> Sysi, this computer will boot off the thumbdrive, have done it many times
<Sysi> do you get *anything*?
<tesuji> Sysi, no
<tesuji> Sysi, flashing cursor, that's all
<Graciasfidel> bye all
<br41ng33k> qitr
<br41ng33k> exit
<br41ng33k> quit
<Sysi> (just do it :)
<statue2> Hello. I seem to have no sound, after upgrading from xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. I've  been lurking for hours trying to find solutions, tried out many, and still have no  sound. Could someone please help me?
<statue2> Just as a note, I'm on a ~9yr old laptop
<statue2> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<statue2> ~sigh~
<charlie-tca> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<statue2> charlie-tca: thanks. I've been to 2/3 of those, but I guess it's time to check the third :p
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<statue2> ugh
<charlie-tca> I got about 4 installations running at one time, so a little busy here
<statue2> such an annoying problem
<statue2> that's okay. I can wait/check stuff out first
<Sysi> 9.10 had lots of sound problems
<statue2> it seems so
<statue2> :/
<statue2> and when I tried to switch to 10.04 (a while back), all hell broke loose
<sjjh> hi, I've problems with a fresh installed xubuntu 10.04
<sjjh> for the German speaki
<sjjh> *ng people: I've followed this howto: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation
<sjjh> In english: I've used the alternate CD to create a encypted installation using LVM
<sjjh> but now I can't boot my notebook.
<sjjh> I can enter my passphrase, but after an ok-message I only get an empty screen
<sjjh> anybody know what to do?
<sjjh> booting the rescue system with the alternate CD is no problem. but I didn't found any usefull stuff in /var/log/
<charlie-tca> switch using Ctrl+Alt+F2 and then back to Alt+F7 sometimes works
<sjjh> here not. :-/
<sjjh> still only a blank screen.
<sjjh> is it possible to see the messages, what the laptop is atm doing?
<sjjh> I mean, I don't get a spash-screen, but nervertheless there should be some more messages after "cryptsetup: sda_crypt setup successfully", shoudln't?
<charlie-tca> yes, but they may on tty1 or 6 instead of the one it is on
<charlie-tca> Sometimes switching through the ttys will show them
<sjjh> well STRG+ALT+F1 ... F8 didn't show anything
<charlie-tca> and you are sure you used the correct passphrase? They are case sensitive, you know.
<sjjh> yes, I'm shure.
<charlie-tca> that's a bug then
<sjjh> I get the "cryptsetup: sda_crypt setup successfully" message
<sjjh> so it should be correct. And I can start the rescuesystem (using the alternate cd), and there I can mount my encrypted /
<sjjh> well, it's an fujitsu siemens lifebook S7010, it's an older one. so no brand new (not yet support) hardware.
<sjjh> and here it sais, that it is (better "was") supportet in ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsFujitsu
<charlie-tca> Might be an issue with the video card instead of the encrypted file system
<sjjh> but I can see the passphrase enter-dialog. so I should be able to see some text messages what'S going on on tty 1 to 8, shouldn't I?
<sjjh> Is there anything I can check/edit with the rescue system? I can mount / so I would be able to edit X11 config or so...
<charlie-tca> no, because it switches to a framebuffer after that
<sjjh> ok. any log I should check?
<charlie-tca> Try holding the shift key during the boot, and see if the grub menu will come up. then you can edit the boot line and remove splash quiet to see what is happening
<charlie-tca> It will be before the passphrase is asked for
<charlie-tca> Errors should show up in /var/log/syslog
<sjjh> deleting quit splash was good.
<charlie-tca> That's a one time boot thing. To make it permanent, you remove them in /etc/default/grub
<sjjh> nearly... I just turned around my head an all messages were gone. blank screen again. No messages any more on tty1-8
<sjjh> but there where some lines, so it is actually doing *anything*.
<charlie-tca> video card issues.
<sjjh> I'll use the altrnate cd again and have a look in /var/log/syslog
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/ might help you
<sjjh> thx "blank on startup issuses" sounds familiar
<charlie-tca> They don't specifically address encrypted drives, but it should be the same after you entered the passphrase
<sjjh> yeah, I can enter the correct passpharse, thats realy not the problem, and without "quiet slash" I still see something hppening. It will be a problem with the video card
<sjjh> FYI: syslog is 0 byte
<sjjh> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen they suggest to log in at tty1. But I don't get so far, I don't get a text login prompt.
<sjjh> I tried to collect some xrandr data like toled here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot -- blank screen again, need to reboot...
<sjjh> mh, I tried to create the xrandr-file in /tmp, but after reeboting there is no file...
<sjjh> another try in /root
<sjjh> no luck again
<sjjh> strange no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<sjjh> after creating an xorg.conf with only the section "Device" with using the vesa driver (like here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen) I was able to boot...
<sjjh> charlie-tca BIG thx for your help!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<sjjh> no I can go to bed with a happy smile on my face. :-D
<charlie-tca> :-)
<sjjh> but strange, that the xorg.conf was missing completely, and that creating a nearly empty one did the trick.
<knome> sjjh, it's normal to not have xorg.conf in the new ubuntu releases
<charlie-tca> xorg.conf is no longer created by default. Most systems will work without one. If you create it, it will then be used
<sjjh> mh I don'T have the heart to delete it... :-D
<sjjh> maybe tomorow.
<charlie-tca> Keep it, it won't hurt anything
<knome> except the HD and CPU >:)
<sjjh> charlie-tca do you know the defult permissions that the xorg.cof should have? because I gave it 777 to make sure that missing permissions are no problem...
<sjjh> well, therefor I chose Xubuntu and not Ubuntu, to have some HD and CPU in spare ;-)
<charlie-tca> 644
<knome> and probably owned by root
<sjjh> it is root:root
<charlie-tca> permissions are 644
<sjjh> thx. will change that
<sjjh> wow WLAN access without preoblems - didn'T have that with my desktop pc
<charlie-tca> heh
<sjjh> beside I liked cable better (for a desktop)
<sjjh> but wireless is cool for a laptop :-D
<slow-motion> hi
<sjjh> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi sjjh
<sjjh> if yo've got a question/problem just start asking :-)
<Sysi> s-m is oldie :)
<sjjh> okay, even better when you are here without a problem - than you can help people like me. :-D ;-)
<sjjh> gn8
#xubuntu 2010-08-04
<slow-motion> n8
<_Techie_> wow, #xubuntu is pretty dead today
<eduardo_> Good night, may I ask for some help??
<texastwister> just ask, don't ask to ask :-)
<eduardo_> I have installed Xubuntu 9.10 and I only can enter in the system in recovery mode, else my screen goes black and nothing apears, not even a cursor blinking... I have tried with i915.modeset=1 and =0 and it still gives me a black screen
<eduardo_> I don't have audio either... "codec not found" message
<texastwister> Are you certain you're using an Intel i915 graphics chipset?
<eduardo_> not at all I used that because it worked in another notebook :-/
<well_laid_lawn> in recovery mode do   lspci | grep -i vga
<well_laid_lawn> it should tell the card
<texastwister> bowing out now in the presence of one who seems to know what he's talking about :-)
<eduardo_> Ok I'll do it and I'll be right back with the result... please wait...
<well_laid_lawn> k
<eduardo_> oops my keyboard dosen't show the vertical bar how can I copy and paste the instruction from this window?
<rww> just do lspci and look for a line with "vga" in it
<well_laid_lawn> try grep -i vga < lspci
<rww> well_laid_lawn: that'd take input from a file named lspci :(
<well_laid_lawn> don't try grep -i vga < lspci
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> eduardo_: copy and paste on a laptop without a mouse?
<eduardo_> sorry I have just found the bar... my keyboard is english but my setttings are in spanish, that's the language I use XD
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<eduardo_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<eduardo_> That's the result
<well_laid_lawn> what does   lsmod | grep intel   return?
<eduardo_> any instructions?? ---- I'll see  --- sorry but I have never used linux before
<eduardo_> eduardo@NOTEBOOKEDUARDO:~$ lsmode | grep intel
<eduardo_> No se ha encontrado la orden «lsmode», quizás quiso decir:
<eduardo_>  La orden «lsmod» del paquete «module-init-tools» (main)
<eduardo_> lsmode: orden no encontrada
<eduardo_> lsmode not found
<rww> lsmod, not lsmode
<well_laid_lawn> it is lsmod thnx
<eduardo_> oops
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<brain> hola eduardo como estas
<brain> hi man
<rww> LiSt MODules, in case you wondered
<eduardo_> eduardo@NOTEBOOKEDUARDO:~$ lsmod | grep intel
<eduardo_> snd_intel8x0           25588  0
<eduardo_> snd_ac97_codec        100646  1 snd_intel8x0
<eduardo_> snd_pcm                70662  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<eduardo_> intel_agp              24119  1
<eduardo_> agpgart                31724  1 intel_agp
<eduardo_> snd                    54148  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<eduardo_> snd_page_alloc          7076  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<well_laid_lawn> k - no graphics module
<eduardo_> is that too bad?? :S
<eduardo_> any way to get that module
<well_laid_lawn> was just reading my X log to find out which your card needs
<well_laid_lawn> the i810 module should be the one
<eduardo_> How do I add that?? please :( I have read many forums and they talk about adding a line to the grub, but I don't dare to try all on my own, I'm just cracking my "egg shell" (if it's said so hehe)
<eduardo_> English is not my mother tongue
<well_laid_lawn> tried booting without any options?
<well_laid_lawn> it should be fine from what i found on google
<well_laid_lawn> what is the laptop model?
<eduardo_> How do I set that?? I gave the options I mentioned before the install ... the only way I know is to install again :S   and select F6 no apic and write in the line at the bottom "quiet splash i915 (now it would be i810).modeset=1 or =0
<eduardo_> Toshiba Satellite M35X
<well_laid_lawn> if you don't press f6 or type anything in does it boot?
<eduardo_> I don't understand when I boot no options are offered ... I did that on install...
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> from here - http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba-m35x/ - there is no X hassles so it needs those options removed
<eduardo_> may be in a line of the grub??
<well_laid_lawn> karmic uses grub 2 so it will be in /etc/default/grub iirc
<well_laid_lawn> on a line that starts like   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<eduardo_> I get there typing cd /etc/default/grub iirc  ??
<well_laid_lawn> try   nano /etc/default/grub
<well_laid_lawn> iirc = if I recall correctly
<well_laid_lawn> remove the i915 stuff then ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit
<well_laid_lawn> and run   update-grub
<eduardo_> I'll try thank you so much... I love linux and I really want to learn more ... it's so easy to do things with the proper guidance... what a quantity of help available ... wow
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<eduardo_> this appears in my grub iirc             GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<eduardo_> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<eduardo_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<eduardo_> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<eduardo_> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<eduardo_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<eduardo_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off"
<eduardo_> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<eduardo_> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<eduardo_> # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<eduardo_> # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<eduardo_> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<eduardo_> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<rww> ubottu: paste | eduardo_
<ubottu> eduardo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<eduardo_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eduardo_> I'm there and I have pasted it how do I show it ??
<well_laid_lawn> copy the link from the address bar
<eduardo_> do I  past the link??
<well_laid_lawn> yep :]
<well_laid_lawn> so http:// where?
<eduardo_> I'm back (I hope)...
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<eduardo_> Do I paste the link?? from pate ubuntu.com??
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<eduardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472952/
<well_laid_lawn> that looks like it should look
<well_laid_lawn> done   update-grub?
<eduardo_> there's a warning I don't have writing permission
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't need it from the recovery mode but try   sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<eduardo_> I saved the version you saw... was it ok?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<eduardo_> and updated grub with sudo update-grb
<well_laid_lawn> done   update-grub?
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<well_laid_lawn> try a reboot
<eduardo_> yes I did
<eduardo_> init 6 if I recall something on the manuals I read
<well_laid_lawn> just type   reboot
<eduardo_> ok thank you so much
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<eduardo_> I hope I don't have to be in recovery mode again :)
<eduardo_> bye
<well_laid_lawn> bye
<nexus6__> howdy
<amanita_> How can I modify xfce menus in xubuntu? Any menu editor out there?
<Ileden> amanita_: What menus do you mean?
<TheSheep> amanita_: what do you want to change?
<amanita_> the left click menu with all the apps etc
<TheSheep> amanita_: the menus are generated from files in /usr/share/applications/ and ~/local/share/applications
<TheSheep> amanita_: they are not saved anywhere
<amanita_> I come from Debian Lenny and there was an xfce menu editor written in GTK
<TheSheep> it didn't work too well
<TheSheep> and it was dropped in later versions
<amanita_> ah ok
<TheSheep> amanita_: what change do you want to make? I can tell you how to do it.
<amanita_> Another Q. How can I boot into the CLI linux terminal without the graphical login manager.
<amanita_> removing xdm and gdm won't work
<amanita_> I want start X with startx from terminal
<TheSheep> amanita_: you put some parameter in the gurb2 config, but I don't remember what, let me check
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<amanita_> *thumbsup*
<bazhang> amanita_, that^^ ?
<amanita_> yeah exactly
<bazhang> okay
<amanita_> Maybe spice up with vga=733.
<TheSheep> GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub
<amanita_> hrm let me reboot
<amanita_> Ok, from which application can I drag and drop gimp and other icons on my desktop
<well_laid_lawn> right click the desktop and select create launcher
<amanita_> Uh-oh I feel lame :-D
<amanita_> Any warning before I remove pulseaudio?
<slow-motion> hi
<nexus6__> how can i add apps to the panel?
<Ileden> nexus6__: right click on panel, "add new items", select "Launcher"
<nexus6__> yeah but where can i find the app file?
<nexus6__> or the app itself
<Ileden> ah. yeah, this is the part where linux pretty much sucks. :)
<Ileden> usually it's /usr/bin/applicationname
<nexus6__> it works :)
<nexus6__> to be honest
<nexus6__> i really like linux/ubuntu ... but when it goes a bit more into detail i am lost
<nexus6__> like setting up LAMP
<nexus6__> in windows i just download... execute. here i need system links with a hardlink and and and :)
<Sysi> in Ubuntu you just drag items to panel
<Ileden> Yup. For regular use, windows and linux (these days) both do the job very good. However, for more advanced use, installing all sorts of apps and stuff, linux goes to crazy things, while windows is still manageable. Then again, for real expert stuff, linux works out better.
<Sysi> IMO basic use is nightmare in windows
<Sysi> but hardware support
<nexus6__> does beat xubuntu windows xp on resource usage?
<Ileden> In many cases linux even surpasses windows in regular use. The problem is that when it fails, it gets amazingly cryptic, and dependent on weird ancient knowledge that needs to be summoned from mysterious chat channels or forums where things are written in strange and unknown languages like "bash" :)
<Sysi> nexus6__: with AV very propably
<Ileden> I'm pretty certain xubuntu uses resources a lot better than XP.
<kancerman> we are the wizards *sings*
<Ileden> Then again, I'd much rather be learning the cryptic details of linux, than trying to dig into windows.
<nexus6__> on this pc here (its the slow one of my 2) i running xubuntu now because windows had kind of memery leaks after a time... it starts laggin after 5 houts of usage
<kancerman> yep lleden ... I like learning linux more than windows, meself
<Ileden> nexus6__: hmm... that sounds like malware (or some crappy resident program) to me.
<nexus6__> kancerman, you really think you need to learn windows? its just using... there is not rly much to learned. no commands you need to remember and so on
<tesuji> how do i shutdown xubuntu without having to open a terminal?
<nexus6__> top-right corner
<tesuji> that only logs me out.  i want to shutdown the system
<Sysi> nexus6__: people are telling me all the time that i just don't can when i'm using windows
<Sysi> tesuji: it doesn't give you a popup to choose from?
<Sysi> (sorry my english at times)
<nexus6__> on the right-top corner you have a little door.... when you press it a popup shows with different option
<Ileden> kancerman: yup, that's how I can put up with reading "/var/logs/Xorg.0.log" instead of opening graphical list of "Encountered window system errors" from a right click in some nice place.
<tesuji> sysi, that is correct.  i click on it, it logs me out, no menu.  9.04 gave a menu
<Sysi> it should give menu, that sounds like crashing or something
<nexus6__> your version is maybe corrupted
<tesuji> sysi this is a brand new install - and i have observed the same having installed it on other systems.  brand new misfeature for 10.04
<Sysi> i haven't seen or heard of that yet
<tesuji> this is my 4th install and all are the same: no shutdown menu, only a logout
<Ileden> nexus6__: oh, there's a lot to learn in windows too. the main distinction is, that since windows is GUI oriented you're usually very aware of the options you have to debug, while on linux GUI is mostly just a hackaround to execute commandline options, and that means you aren't very aware of stuff unless you go seraching from the internet
<tesuji> and it is the same whether 32bit or 64bit
<Ileden> nexus6__: I'm pretty sure you've managed to debug some problems on windows simply by looking through all sorts of options menus, and just didn't notice you were actually learning how the system works.
<Ileden> .... but I guess this isn't windows compared to linux channel, so maybe this isn't the right place to discuss this :)
<tesuji> if i right-click and select properties, my options are: quit, lock screen, quit+lock screen - there is not an option available for shutdown, that was a feature of versions prior to 10.04 and i really need to get it back or find some other way
<kancerman> yeah, -offtopic channels usually work best lleden ( sorry channel dwellers )
<nexus6__> well you give alot of usefull infos about the difference :) and anyway there is not much frequency on this channel
<Ileden> kancerman: yup, sorry, it was a spontaneous conversations. I'll be on offtopic if anyone's interested in continuing.
<tesuji> i got on the ##windows the other day to ask a windows ques and couldn't get a word in edgewise for 10 mins due to the arguing about linux vs windows.  sheesh.  do i have to see this everywhere i go?  there are pros and cons to both.
<Sysi> Ileden: one guy was setting windows server, he said that it's more difficult, weird GUIs and no manpages, and something's wrong with every guide of microsoft
<Ileden> Sysi: I can answer you on #xubuntu-offtopic
<Sysi> tesuji: can you shut down from login screen?
<kancerman> sorry tesuji
<tesuji> sysi no
<nexus6__> serverside windows is a nogo :)
<Sysi> Ileden: nah, i have thing to do actually
<Sysi> +s
<Ileden> :)
<tesuji> guys, i have been a diehard unix user for 30 years - and you can't tell windows lovers anything so don't even waste your time
<Ileden> nice division between diehard unix users and windows lovers there :D
<tesuji> if someone can give me a clue about this shutdoswn it would really help
<Sysi> (mac-users are a lot worse)
<Sysi> what motherboard?
<tesuji> i found an option to config the power button to do an orderly shutdown - good enough
<tesuji> though it feels really weird
<Sysi> it sound's really weird
<Sysi> you have installed updates?
<tesuji> sysi yep, everything is current
<tesuji> and when it comes back up the wifi doesn't work
<tesuji> why is it running a modem manager and how do i disable it
<tesuji> i can get it up on a wired connection if anyone would look at my syslog and tell me what's going on
<tesuji> is there a time of day to get help on this channel?
<tesuji> is anybody here?
<tesuji> my xubuntu boots with networking disabled - i have to manually enable it
<Ileden> I'm here, but I have no idea how to help :(
<knome> tesuji, try saving the session with networking enabled
<knome> bbl
<tesuji> knome, i never manuall disable it - it boots up disabled
<tesuji> knome how do i save the session?
<tesuji> what is the modem manager and where do i disable it?  it's not in sysv init nor is it in upstart
<tesuji> geez you have to control it with dbus
<Ragnar> hey ppl
<Ragnar> I've made oem instal from alternate cd
<Ragnar> and now i have no wireless (
<Ragnar> and no nm-applet is shown
<ping__luce> hi. I want to buy an Asus x5dij notebook. how can I verify if xubuntu 10.04 supports it ?
<ablomen> ping__luce, you can try http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<ablomen> or just google "LAPTOP_NAME_AND_NUMBER ubuntu"
<charlie-tca> If it is in a store, take in a live cd and ask if you can try it
<ping__luce> charlie-tca: yes, good idea
<mmoebius> hello, I have xubuntu 10.04  and one small thing to change, but I don't know how: The coloration of an active vs. an inactive tab in the "Terminal" is almost undistinguishable. I like the default color theme "Albatross" pretty much, so I'd just like to know how to change this terminal-tab color, if possible.
<mmoebius> I found the theme in /usr/share/themes/Albatross , but I have no clue what to change there.
<mmoebius> Oh, yes, I tried using $web-search-engine-of-choice and 'man xfce4-terminal' and 'xfce4-terminal --help' to no avail
<nexus6__> how can i modify my menu?
<charlie-tca> !menu
<nexus6__> bash: !menu: event not found
<charlie-tca> hmm, okay, the menu does not curently have a menu editor, so let me give you the methods available
<charlie-tca> [for 4.6] copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<nexus6__> charlie-tca, ok then another question how can i add the terminal to the panel?
<charlie-tca> or [for 4.6] You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> Just right click the panel, left-click add to panel, add a launcher
<charlie-tca> The information to add terminal is in /usr/share/applications
<nexus6__> whats the name of the terminal app?
<charlie-tca> Terminal
<charlie-tca> the command will be exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<nexus6__> thanks
<nexus6__> xubuntu is the smallest and lightest ubuntu version right?
<charlie-tca> no, lubuntu is about 30% lighter
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<nexus6__> whats the biggest difference between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses Xfce and Lubuntu uses Lxde
<charlie-tca> simialar to gnome and Xfce
<charlie-tca> They are different desktop environments
<nexus6__> but core and funcitnality is the same?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I haven't investigated Lubuntu thoroughly
<nexus6__> can i set the interface (panels) to default?
<nexus6__> i fucked it up :(
<charlie-tca> I think you would delete the files and start again. This should tell how -
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> see the help wiki entry
<charlie-tca> And, please keep your language clean
<nexus6__> sorry :)
<amanita_> Hi, is there any lightweight music/movie player for xfce?
<charlie-tca> parole is good for both, I think. There is also exaile for music
<amanita_> parole? No such a package.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu version?
<amanita_> yes
<charlie-tca> What is your version of Xubuntu?
<amanita_> I use 10.4
<charlie-tca> !info parole
<ubottu> Package parole does not exist in lucid
<amanita_> Somehow xfmedia won't work
<charlie-tca> xfmedia is broken, not maintained, as far as I know
<charlie-tca> What about totem?
<amanita_> My last chance
<charlie-tca> Probably the lightest movie player, if it works for you
<amanita_> Hrm, vlc+ audacious maybe
<charlie-tca> not light, though
<amanita_> Yeah, not very light
<charlie-tca> I use vlc myself, but it is big
<Black_Prince> I use Real Player
<Black_Prince> But it is only available in Medibuntu
<amanita_> Hrm, vlc uses qt, pah
<charlie-tca> Well, you need the codecs from there anyway
<Black_Prince> Is there any webcam viewer for Xubuntu
<Black_Prince> luvcview won't work ... Don't know why
<charlie-tca> None specific to Xfce
<charlie-tca> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<charlie-tca> might work
<amanita_> !xfce menu
<charlie-tca> no menu editor in xfce 4.6
<amanita_> Yeah, I need one badly though.
<amanita_> I use no panels at all, only the right-click menu
<charlie-tca> painful, then, to change it
<charlie-tca>  [for 4.6] You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> or copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<charlie-tca> either way, the change will show up in the menu
<amanita_> sound like a happy hacking
<charlie-tca> yup
<amanita_> !ocp
<amanita_> !opencubicplayer
<charlie-tca> !info opencubicplayer
<ubottu> opencubicplayer (source: ocp): UNIX port of Open Cubic Player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1.17-2 (lucid), package size 697 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<amanita_> Now, that is my fav player
<amanita_> ocp made for cyrix and I486 processors to play music
<amanita_> It play everything from sid to flac
<Black_Prince> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Black_Prince> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in lucid
<amanita_> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<amanita_> ^^^
<amanita_> !info mocka
<ubottu> Package mocka does not exist in lucid
<Black_Prince> well
<Black_Prince> looks like there isn't Adobe Reader in repository anymore
<amanita_> I've never heard about Adobe software in ubuntu (except the flash plugin)
<TheSheep> it's pretty horrible
<Black_Prince> I have Adobe Reader .deb for karmic
<Black_Prince> !info xpdf
<ubottu> xpdf (source: xpdf): Portable Document Format (PDF) suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<amanita_> Evince is fine for watching pdf
<Black_Prince> Will try
<Black_Prince> I need to reboot, kernel upgrade
<amanita_> Black_Prince: any luck with your kernel?
<Black_Prince> All working
<Black_Prince> I installed today Ubuntu 10.04
<Black_Prince> Was using 9.10
<Black_Prince> Xubuntu, not Ubuntu
<Black_Prince> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<amanita_> How can I mount cdroms with style when I inster the disc?
<amanita_> Now I mount them sudo mount blabla as root
<charlie-tca> sudo is needed to mount
<amanita_> I came from Debian lenny and there was no hassle at all, just insert the cd and tada, I used xfce of course
<amanita_> A cd-rom icon appeared on my desktop after insterting the disc
<Black_Prince> Well when I insert CD it gets auto mounted and opened
<charlie-tca> yeah, I think it is issues with the change from fstab to udev that causes it now
<charlie-tca> it will get fixed again in the future
<Black_Prince> By me it works
<Black_Prince> Well, at least for one drive
<amanita_> Hrm, back to the stone age
<Black_Prince> Weird, DVD-RAM drive auto mounts disc, and DVD-ROM won't
<amanita_> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
 * charlie-tca thinks "Never say it does work, instead we use 'should work'"
<amanita_> Let's try adding a line to fstab
<amanita_> hrm at least I can mount as a simple user
<amanita_> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in lucid
<amanita_> !xine
<Black_Prince> Is there connection sharing in Ubuntu?
<Black_Prince> I remember when I used Xubuntu 9.10 I just configured static wired connection and I had connection on other PC
<charlie-tca> !connectionsharing
<charlie-tca> Can't remember what it is called
<amanita_> Every kind of video goes black in totem if I move around the window it begins to flicker than I can see parts of the movie
<amanita_> Huh, compsitor and drop shadows makes my video playback blank
<Black_Prince> I dont know what am I doing wrong
<charlie-tca> Are you using ssh?
<pleia2> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Black_Prince> It's too complicated
<Black_Prince> I don't have time for it
<Black_Prince> On other PC is Ubuntu Server
<Black_Prince> Is there anything wrong?
<Black_Prince> http://paste.ubuntu.com/473198/
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-08-05
<mikubuntu> guys, i'm at a friends trying to install 10.04, and it failed on the first partitioning step (says it failed to partition the ext4 file) what could be the problem, it will not go forward from here.  this is a usb stick i'm using, but i do have an alt install in the car.
<cody-somerville> mikubuntu, Hey
<cody-somerville> mikubuntu, Can you pastebin /var/log/partman ?
<mikubuntu> hmmmm, i'm just running on the live disk right now
<well_laid_lawn> it still should make the log afaik
<mikubuntu> cody-somerville: i run xubuntu on a couple of my home machines, but this is ubuntu 10.04 i'm trying to install for him because he has the horsepower to run it, replacing xp
<mikubuntu> i can't find a file manager on the livecd menu
<De[V]oN> Hi, I have the last version of openoffice
<De[V]oN> and I have this bug/issue http://www.mail-archive.com/allbugs@openoffice.org/msg549589.html
<De[V]oN> that is fixed / solved in a new version
<De[V]oN> how can I upgrade to a new version if I already have the backports
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: alt+f2 thunar
<mikubuntu> says :: The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID isw_bebjjhjaff_ARRAY (mirror) failed.
<well_laid_lawn> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<De[V]oN> !openoffice :P
<well_laid_lawn> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<De[V]oN> yes, I know...
<De[V]oN> well_laid_lawn: I already have openoffice 3
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<De[V]oN> but I have a ugly bug that I can't create new sheet
<well_laid_lawn> a known bug?
<De[V]oN> or even rename a sheet
<De[V]oN> well_laid_lawn: yes, and it's fixed y the m82 version
<De[V]oN> <De[V]oN> and I have this bug/issue http://www.mail-archive.com/allbugs@openoffice.org/msg549589.html
<mikubuntu> ok, i have thunar open what's the file?   /var/log/partman  for some reason i go thru thunar from var to log to partman and when i click partman the app crashes shut
<De[V]oN> ii  openoffice.org                    1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: the install partitioner still open?
<well_laid_lawn> try the back button
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: i aborted the install process .. tried several times to use the back button but then it would not go forward
<well_laid_lawn> De[V]oN: if you need the new version you'll have to get it yourself
<De[V]oN> I try the PPA reposity and anyway  I have the it has the last version
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: i do have an alt install disk, but i wont be able to be online if i try that, and maybe it will have the same problem?
<De[V]oN> well_laid_lawn: ok thanks that all I want to heard! and sorry for my bad english
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: sounds like you'll have to abort the install to get to the log - can you do that
<well_laid_lawn> De[V]oN: you did fine with your english :]
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: can you tell me path to it?
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: not offhand
<well_laid_lawn> ps aux | grep install    maybe
<well_laid_lawn> ps aux | grep instal    maybe
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: why don't you try to open the log file whit another program?
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn:  this is output i get: ubuntu   10817  0.0  0.0   3320   804 pts/0    S+   19:46   0:00 grep --color=auto install
<mikubuntu> De[V]oN: ok, i just need to know how :(
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: thats the command you issued being found
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: I you just want to read that log file try with less /var/log/partman
<De[V]oN> to quit use the q key
<well_laid_lawn> nice
<De[V]oN> sorry, if you want to...
<well_laid_lawn> worth a shot :]
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: not sure i understand .. you mean command is ::    less /var/log/partman    ?
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: I don't know if you can read that file being a normal user, maybe you have to add sudo at the beginning
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: yes
<De[V]oN> try first with  less /var/log/partman and if you can't read it try sudo  less /var/log/partman
<De[V]oN> and you can move with the page down and page up keys
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: what are you looking for?
<De[V]oN> and remember to quit use the q key ;)
<mikubuntu> strange when i run that i get an endless output i think its just repeating over and over, should i just paste a section of it?
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: again, what are you looking for?
<well_laid_lawn> the file is being written to so that's what you're seeing
<well_laid_lawn> run   top   and see if the cpu is working hard
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: if you want to read the last part try with tail instead of less
<mikubuntu> so should i paste just a section?
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: and if you want to read that file while if being writing use tail -f /var/.....
<mikubuntu> oh, you're saying run with 'tail' it will go to the end?
<well_laid_lawn> I would try and stop it being written to
<well_laid_lawn> in top hit the k key to kill an app
<mikubuntu> so kill the terminal and open another?
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: I don't know what are you looking for, I'm only helping to read that log file ;)
<well_laid_lawn> just hit q
<well_laid_lawn> the partitioner wouldn't make an ext4 filesystem
<mikubuntu> De[V]oN: looking for the file that well_laid_lawn  wants to see
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: read what well_laid_lawn is saying to you, it seams that know what is your problem
<mikubuntu> parted_server: Closing infifo and outfifo parted_server: main_loop: iteration 149 parted_server: Opening infifo /bin/partman-commit: IN: QUIT parted_server: Read command: QUIT parted_server: Quitting ubiquity: IN: PARTITIONS =dev=mapper=isw_bebjjhjaff_ARRAY
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: ok so, use tail -f /var/log/partman and you are going to see only the last part (and while is be written)
<De[V]oN> mikubuntu: to exit now you have to use the combination of CTRL+c keys
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: thats from the 'tail'
<well_laid_lawn> er what is?
<mikubuntu> parted_server: Closing infifo and outfifo parted_server: main_loop: iteration 149 parted_server: Opening infifo /bin/partman-commit: IN: QUIT parted_server: Read command: QUIT parted_server: Quitting ubiquity: IN: PARTITIONS =dev=mapper=isw_bebjjhjaff_ARRAY
<well_laid_lawn> k :] sorry
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: it is having an issue with the raid setup - did you know it was using a raid setup?
<well_laid_lawn> !raid
<De[V]oN> well here is 9pm so I'm going to cook and have dinner ;) see you in a while if I can help
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: nope
<mikubuntu> De[V]oN: thx
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu> says :: The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID isw_bebjjhjaff_ARRAY (mirror) failed.
<mikubuntu> yup
<well_laid_lawn> of Serial ATA RAID
<well_laid_lawn> !raid
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: i lookd at the raid page, but i don't understand why the installer is giving me this problem, i've never seen it before on lots of installs
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: could be anything from a less then ideal usb installer setup to ...
<mikubuntu> and it looks like raid is something you 'install' or configure,
<well_laid_lawn> I would try to kill the installer and read that log file - what does   sudo fdisk -l   return?
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about raid sorry :]
<well_laid_lawn> I don't even know if fdisk does raid...
<mikubuntu> well_laid_lawn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/473324/
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mikubuntu> that is the first usb installer i have made, and it is untested
<well_laid_lawn> looks like raid to me
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: time to get the alt cd then I think
<mikubuntu> and like i said, i DO have an alternate installer on a cd that i could use, but i am worried to start an install and have to abort and leave him with NO SYSTEM
<mikubuntu> the usb is running fine live, its what i'm on right now talking to you
<well_laid_lawn> you could take out a disk... - like I said I know nothing about raid
<mikubuntu> how did raid come into the picture i wonder, because i have never had this issue before
<well_laid_lawn> maybe you never installed on a raid system before?
<well_laid_lawn> !info mdadm | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu15 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<mikubuntu> you mean the raid system is set up on the target microsoft machine?
<well_laid_lawn> or is set in the bios
<mikubuntu> is that something microsoft 'support' might have altered in his bios to thwart os installs?
<mikubuntu> i'm a suspicious person ... they keep getting this guy for $100 and more a pop to 'fix' his machine
<mikubuntu> he's 94 years old
<mikubuntu> he has allowed them remote access many times
<xman> hi! can someone help me get my sound working?
<mikubuntu> i gotta go for now, thanks for all your help well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know - I would think it would be a hardware setup choice
<well_laid_lawn> mikubuntu: sorry we didn't get further for him
<xman> I have no clue what to do?
<well_laid_lawn> I feel that way too sometimes...
<xman> just  upgraded from 9.10
<well_laid_lawn> woot
<mikubuntu> thx again
<xman> with 9.10 it worked just fine, but not with 10.04?
<xman> what can I do?
<xman> ya all sleeping here?
<well_laid_lawn> I was making coffee :]
<xman> hehe:)
<well_laid_lawn> what does   aplay -l   return in terminaql
<xman> why did you say that, now I gotto make some to:)
<well_laid_lawn> or in terminal even...
<xman> you know Im a total noob with this thing
<xman> I can install the restricted extras but thats about it
<well_laid_lawn> everyone was a noob once
<well_laid_lawn> it is a practise thing
<xman> yeah I guess
<well_laid_lawn> same as using windows is
<xman> it say list of playback hardware
<xman> card 0 ICH5 [intel ICH5]
<xman> whatever that means? but it seems I got a soundcard, hehe:)
<well_laid_lawn> does   aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Font_Center.wav   do anything?
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xman> it say the dir or file not exist
<xman> ok thanks ubotto
<well_laid_lawn> use the tab key to autocomplete the filename - so type aplay /u   and hit the tab key
<xman> same result
<well_laid_lawn> you can't tab to a file that doesn't exist
<xman> I see the file
<well_laid_lawn> so you need to type the path in right
<well_laid_lawn> capitals are important
<xman> yes Im inteh alsa dif now
<xman> dir
<well_laid_lawn> hit tab button twice then
<xman> but its called Front_Center.wav
<xman> not Font:)
<well_laid_lawn> oops my bad - I did mean to type Front
<xman> I just did audacious Front_Center.wav
<xman> the audacious pos up and play it but not sound comeing from my speaker?
<xman> sorry, I mean it pops up
<well_laid_lawn> audacious is very diff then aplay - aplay comes from alsa and it is alsa that sets the sound up
<xman> ok, will try aplay then
<well_laid_lawn> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav   it should have been
<xman> yes it say it playing it
<xman> but I hear no sound
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xman> strange huh?
<well_laid_lawn> try    cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   - be careful it is loud - ctrl+c   to kill it
<xman> ok wait
<xman> no sound
<well_laid_lawn> I've got an ich5 on the pvr - one sec
<xman> ok:)
<well_laid_lawn> can you paste the file /etc/asound.state ?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xman> ok I try
<well_laid_lawn> and if you run the sound through external speakers make sure they're on :]
<xman> sure, Im not that dumb :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<xman> lol
<xman> man, I dont have that file?
<xman> Im in the etc dir now, don't see it
<well_laid_lawn> is there an alsa folder?
<xman> nope
<xman> I know I should have that:O
<well_laid_lawn> any other sound cards in the system?
<xman> no I only have the one intergrated in my mobo
<well_laid_lawn> no tv card or similar?
<xman> no nothing
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xman> I have 2 controllercards?
<well_laid_lawn> what does   sudo service alsa restart   return?
<xman> alsa: unrecognized service
<xman> maybe the driver for the ich5 is not installed?
<well_laid_lawn> lsmod | grep snd   will tell
<xman> ok
<xman> I pasted it in that website
<well_laid_lawn> it will have a diff url
<xman> snd_intel8x0           25588  6
<xman> snd_ac97_codec        100646  1 snd_intel8x0
<xman> ac97_bus                1002  1 snd_ac97_codec
<xman> snd_pcm_oss            35308  0
<xman> snd_mixer_oss          13746  3 snd_pcm_oss
<xman> snd_pcm                70662  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xman> snd_seq_dummy           1338  0
<xman> snd_seq_oss            26726  0
<xman> snd_seq_midi            4557  0
<xman> snd_rawmidi            19056  1 snd_seq_midi
<xman> snd_seq_midi_event      6003  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<xman> snd_seq                47263  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_m
<well_laid_lawn> you'll get kicked
<xman> idi_event
<xman> snd_timer              19098  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<xman> snd_seq_device          5700  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmi
<xman> di,snd_seq
<xman> snd                    54148  18 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mix
<xman> er_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<xman> soundcore               6620  3 snd
<xman> snd_page_alloc          7076  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<xman> thats all:)
<xman> what is say?
<well_laid_lawn> the first line was enough
<well_laid_lawn> the modules are there
<xman> ok, sorry
<xman> this is so wierd :/
<well_laid_lawn> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<well_laid_lawn> might have a clue
<xman> ok I will have a look
<xman> thanks anyway:)
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<Guest11331> anybody have problems with webkit based browsers crashing?
<eduardo> Good night, yesterday I received a lot of help to fix a problem with my screen, it's a notebook Toshiba Satellite M35X, when I start the laptop in normal mode, the screen goes black. I applied some of the instructions I received yesterday but the problem persists. I need to know how to configure the screen manually to fix this issue, the system only starts in recovery mode...
<eduardo> sorry the light went off... I'm back to see if somebody can help me
<eduardo> Good night, yesterday I received a lot of help to fix a problem with my screen, it's a notebook Toshiba Satellite M35X, when I start the laptop in normal mode, the screen goes black. I applied some of the instructions I received yesterday but the problem persists. I need to know how to configure the screen manually to fix this issue, the system only starts in recovery mode...
<eduardo> I don't have audio either, it looks like a driver problem... ¿are there drivers in Linux?
<eduardo> Please ¿is there in the chat room somebody who can help me??...
<psycho_oreos> the drivers for sound card should generally be built into the kernel
<eduardo> Thank you for answering, ¿how do I know if they are there?? ¿may I see if the drivers for the screen are there too?
<psycho_oreos> `modprobe -l' would show all the available modules regardless if they are suitable with your machine's configuration or not.. then there's `lspci -k' which will show you what chipsets you have that's visible to linux kernel on pci level bus (i.e. non USB) followed by kernel modules in use and available modules (if any)
<eduardo> Thank you I'll take a look... and tell you what I found... ¿Ok?
<psycho_oreos> maybe, but if you're going to paste, use pastebin
<eduardo> Ok... I will paste only the ones dealing with audio or vga   there are 999 lines of output for the first order I'll look for those lines only and ask about the ones I think that could be useful
<eduardo> lspci -k output is 46 lines this one appears when I look for "audio" : 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03
<eduardo> sorry I had to restart...
<eduardo> can you read above?? or do I paste th result again??
<psycho_oreos> that paste was missing kernel modules
<eduardo> Ok I'll see again... be patient please I'm really new in this ... before I restarted I was trapped in a "man" page... wondering how to go back to the screen with a prompt... and looking the documentation ... there appear a lot of information about man pages but not on how to go back to the terminal screen :(
<psycho_oreos> to get out of man pages you press q
<well_laid_lawn> man man tells that :]
<eduardo> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0
<eduardo> thank u well_laid_lawn and psycho_oeros I'll surely remember that when I'm trapped again... hehe ... q for "quit" ¿isn't it?
<well_laid_lawn> yep :]
<psycho_oreos> so it seems like there is a driver available, it might be muted
<eduardo> :-) it's easier for Spanish speakers like me when we know some English and we make the association with the English words composing the command :-)
<eduardo> you mean muted in the volume control ??
<well_laid_lawn> or in alsamixer in terminal
<tehC0unt> sup playaz
<psycho_oreos> there's #ubuntu-es channel
<well_laid_lawn> !en | tehC0unt
<ubottu> tehC0unt: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eduardo> there's an icon like a speaker, it says "mixer" (mezclador in Spanish)
<tehC0unt> haha are you guys kidding
<tehC0unt> i was just messing around
<psycho_oreos> eduardo, there's #ubuntu-es
<tehC0unt> guess ill leave
<eduardo> eduardo@NOTEBOOKEDUARDO:~$ alsamixer "no se puede abrir el mezclador: No existe el archivo o directorio" can't open the mixer: there is no directory
<psycho_oreos> try sudo
<eduardo> I'm a translator and interpreter English - Spanish and my Specialty is computing... I rather to deal with this things in English, many translations I have found look like being done by automatic translators... hehe
<eduardo> same output, "no directory"
<eduardo> apt-get alsamixer??
<well_laid_lawn> try   which alsamixer
<eduardo> /usr/bin/alsamixer
<well_laid_lawn> so you have it already
<well_laid_lawn> in terminal what does   aplay -l   return?
<eduardo> seemingly... but  it answers "no file or directory"
<well_laid_lawn> ok - in terminal   lsmod | grep snd   - there will be lots hopefully if the first says intel that's fine
<eduardo> may be it was not installed completely... sometimes my connection fails in the middle of an "upgrade"
<eduardo> snd_intel8x0 25588 0
<eduardo> snd_ac97_codec        100646  1 snd_intel8x0
<eduardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/473399/
<well_laid_lawn> the first line is all that is needed :]
<well_laid_lawn> try in terminal   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   - watch out it is loud - ctrl+c to stop it
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> permission denied even with sudo first
<well_laid_lawn> in terminal do   groups   and see if audio is listed
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> eduardo adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<well_laid_lawn> no video or audio in there
<eduardo> so I should add that??
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> I would do   user -G video,audio
<well_laid_lawn> I would do   useradd -G video,audio
<well_laid_lawn> eduardo: ^^
<well_laid_lawn> with sudo of course since it is a system setting
<eduardo> with sudo first I suppose?
<eduardo> hehe I was writing...
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<well_laid_lawn> then run   groups again to check
<well_laid_lawn>    *
<well_laid_lawn> oops - you have to log out and back in for it to take effect
<well_laid_lawn> eduardo: ^^
<eduardo> it answered with a "man" about the use of useradd
<well_laid_lawn> :] k - one min
<eduardo> useradd [options] USER
<well_laid_lawn> sudo useradd -G video,audio eduardo
<eduardo> so it would be sudo useradd audio,video eduardo or sudo useradd [audio,video] eduardo
<well_laid_lawn> sudo useradd -G video,audio eduardo
<eduardo> ok
<well_laid_lawn> there's a -G in there to say add to groups
<eduardo> oops "the user eduardo already exists"
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> eduardo: try   sudo usermod -a -G video,audio eduardo
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> done ... back to the prompt without comments... did it worked then??
<eduardo> why your name appears in red sometimes??
<well_laid_lawn> doesn't yours?
<well_laid_lawn> it is 'cause I used your nick eduardo
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<well_laid_lawn> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<eduardo> uff there's so much to learn...
<eduardo> well I'm using the name of the owner of the laptop, my name is Patricio hehe
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<eduardo> should I restart the laptop before I do "groups" again?? it still gives me the same output than before
<well_laid_lawn> or just logout
<eduardo> Ok thank you I hope now it will work, ¿how do I register my nick in Freenode? (This time my name Patricio, and I'm won't change it again)
<TheSheep> eduardo: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eduardo_> I have a Launchpad account ¿is it valid as a registration?
<well_laid_lawn> not for in here - you need freenode registration
<well_laid_lawn> but you don't have to register
<eduardo_> ¿why not?
<well_laid_lawn> if you register someone else can't use your nick
<well_laid_lawn> if you don't they can
<eduardo> see :]
<eduardo_> I see... I have Joined a group of xubuntu users... https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users
<well_laid_lawn> great - how did the sound go?
<eduardo_> I'm going to restart now but before I'm going to save the chat in a text file in order to post the "solution" if it works out... there ae many questions about this topic in the forums, but none of those answers worked... and I will translate it too to help Spanish speaking users...
<eduardo_> Bye I'll be back to give you feedback about the results...
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<eduardo_> thanks a lot
<randhol> Hi. I have setup to autoimport photos from camera, that works great. However, I get asked if I want to import from SD card every time I turn on the printer-scanner as it has a SD card inside. Is there a way to remove this question? I only want to import fram cameras automatically
<eduardo> !nick well_laid_lawn Bad luck with the final result but one more step close to the solution, now I have the permissions at least hehe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eduardo> tomorrow I  will try again the other instructions you gave me... thanks to your help I'm every time closer to solve this issue... thank you very much... now I'm going to sleep here in Chile is very late... 4:26 a.m. ... bye
<heoa> cat *billion_fs.JPG  > many_fs.JPGs <--- how do you sort them?
<TheSheep> heoa: what?
<heoa> TheSheep: concatenated file with JPG-files. How do you separate them back to JPG-files?
<TheSheep> heoa: you can write a short program that will look for the jpeg headers and split on them...
<heoa> TheSheep: or I will just us "$ tar -cvf *.JPG" and then "$tar -xvf *.JPG", sounds less reinventing the wheel
<heoa> err -xvf *.tar
<TheSheep> definitely
<TheSheep> and you also save the names
<nexus6__> morning
<nexus6__> is there a way to set the panels to default?
<TheSheep> nexus6__: what do you mean?
<pteague_work> awesome, i have no xorg.conf to modify to turn off the bloody touchpad while i type
<TheSheep> pteague_work: why do you need to modify the xoeg.conf for that?
<TheSheep> pteague_work: and you can just create it
<TheSheep> (just be careful not to make typos like me ;) )
<pteague_work> from various articles i'm looking at for turning the touchpad off it says i need to edit the xorg.conf & find the section for synaptics touchpad & then add `Option "SHMConfig" "on"`
<heoa> how can i alter the "ctime" with touch? "$ touch -d '2010-08-06'" but no apparent relation to "$ find . -ctime +/-$NUMBER"
<pteague_work> touch -t yyyymmddhhii.ss  ?
<pteague_work> it changes the last modified time, but i'm not sure if it updates the node information
<heoa> pteague_work: easy to check "$ ls -lc", no change to ctime
<pteague_work> ctime is the node modified time right?
<pteague_work> or creation time?
<pteague_work> aha, found something i could do without needing xorg.conf... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<heoa> pteague_work: yes, cretion time that seems to depend on fs, so some hardlinks may need mods
<pteague_work> touch i think only modifies the filestamp which does update the mtime to the time that you modified the file >.<  there may be some fs tool that let's you modified c/mtime, but i'm not sure what would work
<mmoebius> pteague_work: read 'man touch' -> mtime, atiome are selectable by options
<nexus6__> why is the xubuntu channel so empty?
<nexus6__> ubuntu 1600, xubuntu 70
<vinnl> That's about the same ratio as the user ratio I'd say
<charlie-tca> Because Xubuntu has fewer users
<charlie-tca> We could use help increasing the user number, though.
<charlie-tca> Let people know this is a good alternative to use!
<nexus6__> i am a ubuntu beginner... but does ubuntu and xubuntu really differs that much?
<charlie-tca> um, "this" = "Xubuntu"
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses Gnome, Xubuntu uses Xfce, so yes, as far as the actual "what you see", it does
<nexus6__> for the newbie it looks like only the GUI system is a different
<charlie-tca> Behind the scenes, we are much lighter, too. Xubuntu uses fewer resources than Ubuntu does.
<nexus6__> i heared abount lubuntu
<nexus6__> did you try that?
<charlie-tca> We also use different applications than Ubuntu
<nexus6__> you mean the standard apps right? because in the software center i can dowload the same apps like on ubuntu
<pteague_work> mmoebius, really? i just scanned it & didn't see that, but kind of busy at work ;)
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has OpenOffice, Rythmbox. Xubuntu has Abiword, Gnumeric, Exaile
<charlie-tca> Yes, you can add the same apps, but the default apps are not the same
<charlie-tca> I have not tried Lubuntu
<pteague_work> ah, --time=(access|atime|use)
<nexus6__> i use xp most of the time
<nexus6__> windows xp
<nexus6__> and actual i try to figure out myself if xubuntu can beat windows xp on performance
<nikolam> khm. how to prevent applications from stealing window focus while typing?
<charlie-tca> change the settings in Applications -> Settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Window Manager, focus and in Window Manager Tweaks, focus
<crom> hi all,,,,,i need DUND....anyone knows where to get it?
<crom> hi all,,,,,i need DUND....anyone knows where to get it?
<slow-motion> hi
<crom> hi
<nexus6__> is there a german xubuntu channel?
<charlie-tca> I don't know if there is german for Xubuntu itself, but there is german Ubuntu channel you could ask in...
<charlie-tca> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xubuntu624> quit
<cees> any helper here?
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-08-06
<xubuntu216> hy
<charlie-tca> !hi | Alexzander
<ubottu> Alexzander: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Alexzander> charlie-tca.. tel me hot tu use Wine :|
<charlie-tca> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Just click the link to the help wiki
<charlie-tca> Those people in #winehq will know a lot more than I do, too
<Alexzander> ok
<Alexzander> thnx
<Gooseheaded> Hello. Absolute newbie, heree.
<Gooseheaded> I've been trying to install Xubuntu on another computer for half an hour now, and teh installation simply stalls.
<Gooseheaded> I'm transitioning form Windows to Xubuntu. Is there anything specific I should do... ?
<Gooseheaded> Yes, I've taken a look at the forums, but I can't seem to find a fit solution to my problem.
<Gooseheaded> Is there a help channel or somethign similar I can go to... ?
<Gooseheaded> something*
<Gooseheaded> ...anyone around?
<well_laid_lawn> it's quiet time in here mostly at this time of day...
<well_laid_lawn> but ask away :]
<Gooseheaded> Well
<Gooseheaded> I've been trying to install Xubuntu on another computer for half an hour now, and the installation simply stalls.
<Gooseheaded> I've looked around the forums, but I haven't found a solution yet.
<well_laid_lawn> any errors mentioned at all?
<Gooseheaded> Nope.
<Gooseheaded> After the "7 stesp" (keyboard, location, username, etc)
<Gooseheaded> It just shows me the xubuntu logo
<Gooseheaded> And after a minute, I get a black screen.
<Gooseheaded> :/
<Gooseheaded> The computer has Windows XP, but I'm going to overwrite it.
<well_laid_lawn> done the md5 check from the cd menu?
<well_laid_lawn> bad cd burns do that sort of thing
<Gooseheaded> Alright, I don't actually knwo hwo to do that.
<Gooseheaded> I'm not an absolute newbie when it comes to software. I know 'how' to do stuff, but I don't knwo what.
<Gooseheaded> So, how do I check that?
<Gooseheaded> know*
<Gooseheaded> Is it the "main menu option", "Check for disc errors" ?
<Gooseheaded> (Sounds a bit obvious, but, I don't want to lose any more time)
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<Gooseheaded> Alright. Letting it run.
<Gooseheaded> So why do -you- use xubuntu? I'm a "loyal" Windows user, just because I'm a gamer.
<well_laid_lawn> I like how it looks and it is very configurable - I right click the desktop to open the menu
<Gooseheaded> I'll have to admit, I've always loved the look of some unix-based OSs
<Gooseheaded> especially Fedora. Fedora is gorgeous.
<Gooseheaded> A bit too complex for me, though. :P
<well_laid_lawn> fedora is pretty bloated
<Gooseheaded> Ah, finally. "installing system" window. Sweet.
<Gooseheaded> And, well, according to some ofm y friends, Fedora is really powerful
<Gooseheaded> Hard to use, but very customizable.
<Gooseheaded> I wouldn't know. :P
<Gooseheaded> I'm just going to install xubuntu, install mysql, php, torrentflux, and what not...
<Gooseheaded> Then leave the computer turned on for the rest of eternity, with no mouse, keyboard, or monitor
<well_laid_lawn> xfce4 comes with it's own compositor for some eyecandy stuff :]
<well_laid_lawn> o k
<Gooseheaded> :]
<Gooseheaded> There's an effect that, when you drag windows around, they look like jelly-ish. They wobble around. Any iddea of what that 'plugin' or 'effect' is called?
<well_laid_lawn> that's compiz's wobbly windows - a seperate window manager
<well_laid_lawn> it's easy enough to use
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gooseheaded> Ty. :D
<Gooseheaded> Yay, installed.
<Gooseheaded> I'll set up a render farm in a year
<Gooseheaded> For now, I'll just use it as local network storage.
<Gooseheaded> Thank you, mister well_laid_lawn.
<Gooseheaded> :P
<well_laid_lawn> :] np
<xubuntu509> spanish?
<Gooseheaded> ?
<Mahmoud> how to turn LED on/off depending on keyboard toggled layout
<Mahmoud> when I do alt_shift, and my input keyboard layout toggles to "fr", for example, I want to turn on the light of "mic mute" as I don't really use it
<Gooseheaded> I'm a new guy, sorry, <:/
<Gooseheaded> But, good luck with your issue
<Gooseheaded> :]
<Mahmoud> xubuntu/ubuntu has a stupid user community
<nexus6__> does anybody here use jDownloader on xubuntu?
<nikolam> nexus6__, I use tucan sometimes, it is very nice, also
<Ileden> Hi! I'm encountering a REALLY weird problem on my Acer Aspire one netbook. My screen is all mangled up, it's like the pixels have gone on a party or something. It affects fonts (same characters are mangled up in a same way) and window decroations - but icons seem ok. Reboot fixes. Never happened before with Ubuntu, now happened twice with Xubuntu. Both times after somewhat "intense" use. Questions: 1) Is there a way to try to fix this without rebooting, and thus l
<Sysi> cutted after: and thus l
<Ileden> Questions: 1) Is there a way to try to fix this without rebooting, and thus losing all open windows. On gnome, I could do "metacity --replace" to fix some prolems, is there a similar thing for xfce? 2) What on earth is causing this weirdness? :D
<francisco> hi
<francisco> can someone help me? I replaced my Ubuntu to Xubuntu but I don't know how to mark some files for executable now, I don't have any option =/
<Ileden> francisco: how did you do it in ubuntu?
<Ileden> francisco: from terminal, it's always the same: chmod u+x <file>
<francisco> Ileden: I pressed (propiedades), I'm spanish, like settings I think of that file, then I marked it as executable, but I don' have any mark now for executable >,< xD
<francisco> oh kk
<francisco> thank you Ileden =)
<Ileden> Hi! I'm encountering a REALLY weird problem on my Acer Aspire one netbook. My screen is all mangled up, it's like the pixels have gone on a party or something. It affects fonts (same characters are mangled up in a same way) and window decroations - but icons seem ok. Reboot fixes. Never happened before with Ubuntu, now happened twice with Xubuntu. Both times after somewhat "intense" use.
<Ileden> Questions: 1) Is there a way to try to fix this without rebooting, and thus losing all open windows. On gnome, I could do "metacity --replace" to fix some prolems, is there a similar thing for xfce? 2) What on earth is causing this weirdness? :D
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: I wonder if your vid caed is dying? - you can try xfwm --replace for xfce4
<well_laid_lawn> s/caed/card
<well_laid_lawn>  /
<Sysi> in xubuntu that doesn't kill compiz
<well_laid_lawn> didn't see compiz mentioned
<well_laid_lawn> but won't that at least restart the wm?
<Sysi> yup
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: it could be it's dying, but I doubt it, since symptoms appeared only after switching to xubuntu
<Ileden> Sysi: no compiz in use
<Ileden> s
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: xfwm4 --replace didn't help
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: is there a .xsession-errors file or similar?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: yes
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: What should I look for there?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: I have no idea - I've never encountered graphics playing up like that
<Ileden> I'll try to get it into pastebin...
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: is there a new monitor - it might be refresh rates
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: Nope. Same attached lcd screen.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: and the problem only has appeared twice
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: that makes me think it's hardware - fan dying maybe..?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: hmm, could be... I'll have to monitor the fan speeds
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: funny thing is, after the problem appears, it persists whether continuing "intense" use or not, until i reboot.
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: also, it wasn't *that* intense, that's why the quotes :)
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: the only way to see if it is that is to look :]
<Ileden> here's .xsession-errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/450524
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: from that vlc and thunar have minor issues
<well_laid_lawn> but nothing else major
<well_laid_lawn> !info sensors
<ubottu> Package sensors does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> well
<well_laid_lawn> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<MagicSata> hey
<MagicSata> is there a way to change from ubuntu to xubuntu and keep my /home without backing up?
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MagicSata> !xubuntu-channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<MagicSata> is there a way to change from ubuntu to xubuntu and keep my /home without backing up?
<Sysi> install package xubuntu-desktop
<MagicSata> i installed xfce4 and select from start
<MagicSata> do i do xubuntu-desktop as well?
<Sysi> they should be same
<MagicSata> ok
<nexus6__> hi, i have a NAS (buffalo linkstation duo). how can i mount it on xubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> how is it connected?
<nexus6__> its plugged in into the w-lan router
<psycho_oreos> hmm needs something that can mount cifs/smbfs, I don't know of the frontend tools for that but the type of filesystem I mentioned I think can help you
<crazygir> hiya, so I'm upgrading my system and am at the dreaded update menu.lst step. I usually have problems with this if I don't pay attention and/or trust xubuntu too much, and then have to go fix the entries. The first thing I noticed in comparing the two versions is that the UUIDs are not the same for the old/new menu.lst entries
<crazygir> thoughts?
<TheSheep> crazygir: uuids change if you formatted the disks
<crazygir> TheSheep: I haven't
<crazygir> the updater is just wrong
<crazygir> why is this?
<nexus6__> xfce4-volumed needs 90% cpu... how comes?
<nexus6__> 102% cpu... o0
<nexus6__> hello?
<charlie-tca> bug
<charlie-tca> Not sure where it comes from, though
<nexus6__> well i just "sudo apt-get remove xfce4-volumed"... but that no a clean solution :(
<charlie-tca> bug 607474
<charlie-tca> click the top line, Does this bug affect you?
<nexus6__> top line?
<charlie-tca> Just click the pencil in the circle next to that and mark it yes
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/607474
<charlie-tca> Well, not top line, I guess
<charlie-tca> but above the "Affects   Status   Importance" line
<nexus6__> i dont have a yes option there ...
<charlie-tca> When you click the yellow circle next to the "does this bug affect you?" line?
<charlie-tca> Then add a comment that the bug affects you also
<nexus6__> it looks like i need to be registered
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah. You need to be registered. You need that anyway, so you can report bugs you find
<nexus6__> hmm i suppose i will switch back to windows xp... i am not so satisfied with xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I see
<nexus6__> i need to think about it...
<nexus6__> could it be that the xubuntu wlan driver make my wlan slow?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of. Could be that it is trying ipv6 though
<nexus6__> some of my customer websites i am managing take incredible long for uploading files via the browser
<nexus6__> or some rendering in firefox
<nexus6__> could be a firefox issue though
<datacrusher> im wondering in xubuntu wiki, but didnt found a nice guide about installing nvidia drivers on xubuntu, is it too different than ubuntu?
<TheSheep> datacrusher: no, it's identical
<TheSheep> datacrusher: go to system->hardware drivers
<datacrusher> hm thanks
<datacrusher> hmm actually i dont got nvidia graphics, check my lsusb and lspci - http://pastebin.com/rN6nyBma
<datacrusher> is there a way to improve the driver?
<maxwellian> Hi all, just upgraded to Xubuntu 10.04 and now I'm having trouble booting.
<manbra> Are you ubootuing?
<maxwellian> ubootuing...I don't know what that is, so I'd guess not?
<manbra> Oh, I was kidding, sorry, I can't help : (
 * manbra stumbles around linux just as much
<Sysi> maxwellian: any more details?
<maxwellian> Sysi: Sure, I just didn't want to flood this channel if no one was here. :)
<maxwellian> I get to some kind of Xubuntu splash screen, and I'm given the option to "Continue to wait, press S to skip mounting, or M for manual recovery"
<maxwellian> I think it's doing mountall at that time.
<Sysi> how many partitions do you have?
<maxwellian> But I've waited ten minutes and nothing happens.  If I press S (to skip mounting) it just goes to a blank screen.  If I press M (for manual recovery) it asks me to enter the root password (which doesn't exist).
<maxwellian> Hmm, how do I figure out the partitions?
<Sysi> do you have dualboot?
<maxwellian> Sysi: Yes.
<maxwellian> With Windows.
<Sysi> hmm, you should maybe use livecd, if it's just fstab
<maxwellian> What do you mean, if it's just fstab?  If fstab is the problem?
<Sysi> if there aren't more broken things
<maxwellian> What would I do with the LiveCD?  I know I can boot from it, but how will it help me fix the problem?
<Sysi> mount your xubuntu-partition and fix fstab (where are mounted devices)
<maxwellian> Sysi: How do I fix it?  I don't know what's wrong with it, if anything.
<maxwellian> Can I pastebin my fstab?
<Sysi> that's what i'm talking about
<maxwellian> Sysi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474249/
<Sysi> maxwellian: from the broken xubuntu?
 * maxwellian nods
<maxwellian> I just realize that I didn't mention that I'm able to boot with the previous kernel.  That's how I'm here right now.
<Sysi> so it isn't fstab
<maxwellian> On the previous kernel I can press S (to skip mounting) and Xubuntu launches.
<Sysi> hum, interesting
<Sysi> could you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<maxwellian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474251/
<maxwellian> When I use the previous kernel and press S (to skip mounting) it gives a couple of errors: "Mounting none on /dev failed; no such device"
<maxwellian> And "chroot cannot execute /etc/apparmor/initramfs: No such file or directory"
<Sysi> replace UUID=numbers with /dev/sdaX
<charlie-tca> Sysi: what about replacing /dev/hda1 with sda1 on line 12?
<charlie-tca> or does it matter?
<Sysi> charlie-tca: i think it's not needed, at least for fixing xubuntu :P
<maxwellian> That's my Windows partition.  I think it was sda1 at some point in the past, but I don't know for sure.
<Sysi> charlie-tca: could it be something very other than fstab?
<maxwellian> Sysi: How would I know which numbers to use for X in sdaX?
<charlie-tca> I don't think so. The new kernels though care about what is in fstab. If LVM is used, UUID won't let it boot at all
<Sysi> it's there on the abowe line
<charlie-tca> I think you are on the right track, but I am learning too.
<maxwellian> Not using LVM, for the record.
<maxwellian> I'll try those renames in fstab.
<maxwellian> Is there a known problem with using UIDs, or are we just trying this out?
<maxwellian> UUIDs, rather.
<charlie-tca> I sure would. Sysi knows these things better than me
<Sysi> i've heard about uuids changing in update
<maxwellian> It seems weird that the older kernel can figure it out though?
<Sysi> that's why i'm not sure it's fstab
<Sysi> IDK how uuids work
<Sysi> but that change won't break anything
<maxwellian> Is it a problem that the last line in my fstab doesn't actually seem to do anything?  I.e., /mnt/ntfs does not exist.
<Sysi> does it boot to windows?
<maxwellian> Yes.
<maxwellian> Well, at least it came out of hibernation for Windows.
<maxwellian> Windows had been hibernated, but I assume it would work if it weren't.
<Sysi> folders can be created automatically
<maxwellian> I understand that, but assuming that during boot the system tries to mount everything in my fstab, it seems that it didn't succeed.
<Sysi> i also don't actually know how other broken entries affect others
#xubuntu 2010-08-07
<ron_o> wtf... every single font is incredibly off after upgrading to lucid?
<ron_o> I mean, what the hell?
<ron_o> opera is huge, xchat is very small..
<ron_o> my desktop was very tiny but now it's too huge to read?
<ron_o> gawd, I guess I must reinstall everything from scratch no matter what.
<ron_o> never mess with any kind of normal like function that satifies my own needs...
<ron_o> frick, I'm so pissed off...
<ron_o> maybe there should be a 'reset to normal mode' button.
<Mahmoud> how to change US icon?
<Mahmoud> the one used in keymap layout settings
<strats> hi, anyone can point me to some reading about how to customize xfce?
<strats> exit
<nicklawrence> Hello.
<ubiman> bazhang hi
<bazhang> ubiman, hi
<ubiman> cna i join here
<bazhang> ubiman, yes
<ubiman> bazhang :can i chat here
<bazhang> ubiman, in #xubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic the main channels are for support NOT chat
<ubiman> :bazhangok only support
<ubiman> here nobody to ask questions
<ubiman> can i join in #ubuntu
<ubiman> please
<bazhang> ubiman, no. and dont ask again
<ubiman> ok iwil keep quit
<Yoeschua> bazhang bruder ola
<Yoeschua> TheSheep bruder beeee
<Yoeschua> ikonia bruder kisss
<Yoeschua> where is da fat and ugly holy shit linuks penguin now? They called TUKS...
<Yoeschua> HeaWy TrOLLz AtTak WarNiN'
<Yoeschua> banzaiii
<ammini> Hey all, I'm using Xubuntu 10.4. I don't seem to have the panels on the top and bottom of the desktop, I suppose I might've unknowingly deleted it. How'd I add it back?
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ammini> bazhang++ Excellent.
<bazhang> ammini, welcome
<ammini> This is my fiancee's pc with 512M RAM. I'm new to XUbuntu/XFCE/Thunar. I suppose this is the lightweight DE she'd run in this config, right?
<bazhang> or lubuntu
<bazhang> you can try by installing lubuntu-desktop and see
<ammini> Ok, I'll try it bazhang. Thanks again. Appreciate your help. Byes and good day ahead.
<ben72> hi! I installed xubuntu on a friends old machine and one strange thing is that it automounts dvd:s but not cd:s!
<Sysi> what kind of dvd?
<ben72> Sysi, not sure. I think it's a NEC or samsung. it's not that old
<Sysi> ben72: i mean data dvd or movie
<ben72> sysi, movie dvd
<ben72> Sysi, there were no lines in fstab for the cd drives (there is one cd and one dvd) so I added them now and trying to restart..
<Sysi> !dvd | ben72
<ubottu> ben72: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<buzz_> Hi, does anyone know about Xubuntu's weird bootsplash problem ... actually Ubuntu has it too.
<Sysi> what's it like?
<buzz_> The Xubuntu logo has odd colored auras around it at start and shutdown ...
<ben72> ubottu, there were no entries in fstab for the cd/dvd-drives. I tried adding them manually but it didn't automount after that either. now I added two icons for mounting manually running a script for it. and it does work but I hope I can get them to automount in the future..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buzz_> This is a new development. I see it on ThinkPad T41 & Dell L800 laptops. Was some change made to video drivers?
<Sysi> buzz_: propietary drivers?
<Sysi> ben72: i think it's not needed
<ben72> Sysi, what's not needed?
<buzz_> I have not installed any special drivers. Could you suggest what I should look into?
<Sysi> line for cd drive in fstab
<ben72> Sysi, ok I have it in ubuntu so I tried it on the xubuntu as well..
<Sysi> worth a tru ofc
<buzz_> Sysi, the odd looking logos may seem not important. But they are kind of jarring -- and I like to show Linux to others. It is embarrassing.
<Sysi> *try
<ben72> Sysi, nothing happens when I insert a data cd or music cd. and nothing is mounted under /media
<ben72> Sysi, but when I mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 I can mount it..
<Sysi> oh well i misread things earlier, adding that line propably helps
<ben72> Sysi, strange that xubuntu didn't add it automagically like ubuntu does.. no it didn't help I'll have to debug it later. I'm just connected remotely to it sometimes when helping my friend..
<Sysi> ben72: xubuntu and ubuntu are exactly the same behind GUI
<ben72> yes I guess so, I tried ubuntu first but it was too slow on my friends computer with only 256Mb ram! =)
<nirvana> hi, i can't get my sound drivers to work
<slow-motion> hi
<siddhion> hi
<nexus6__> my screen turns off few times. but i turned screensaver off. any ideas?
<Sysi> settings → xfce4 power manager, or click battery icon in panel
<euphorial> I have used ubuntu and kubuntu for a long time now, and I have been curious about xubuntu. The about just says some general stuff about it, but comparable to the statements ubuntu and kubuntu have written about themselves. Can someone please tell me what the major advantage to having xubuntu would be, or why someone would choose it over u/kubuntu?
<Sysi> memory usage and some features
<Sysi> try and see :)
<euphorial> I do want to try, but would like to get a couple examples of features. The current kubuntu installation I am using has been tweaked and customized out the wahoo, I don't really want to have to do it again. (sound problems, video, webcam issues)...
<euphorial> Can you take a minute and possibly give me 1-3 features it may offer that would appeal to a general linux user?
<euphorial> (please) :)
<Sysi> well, xubuntu has simple menus for configuring
<Sysi> you can have nice opacities and what i like, workspace switches
<Sysi> gnome apps work well with xfce too
<Sysi> you know you don't neet to reinstall entire *buntu to try other DE
<Sysi> windowmanager settings are also great, keycontrols and buttons shown in panel
<euphorial> ohh nice
<euphorial> So would I just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and after apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<euphorial> (with all my settings saved)?
<Sysi> !purexfce | if you want
<ubottu> if you want: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> settings aren't removed with that
<Sysi> you don't need to remove kde to test xubuntu, just choose it on login
<euphorial> ok so basically it will be like now, I have both gnome and kde (ubuntu and kubuntu), except this time I can choose from all three? or am I mistaken?
<Sysi> that
<kim0> Hi folks .. I want to install a "light-weight" xfce desktop (i.e. not the full xubuntu) which pkg do I install ?
<Sysi> xfce4 and xfce4-goodies
<kim0> Sysi: thanks .. doing it
<kim0> ubuntu's gnome is slow as molases for some reason
<Sysi> how much ram, desktop effects turned off?
<kim0> 4G .. yes .. effects off
<kim0> still extremely slow
<kim0> It's because of some theme they're using
<kim0> gnome-settings-deamon had crashed .. the theme went back to something grey-only and very ugly ..
<kim0> but it was very fast as well
<kim0> unfortunately I dont know how it keep it grey/fast ..
<kim0> so I'm dropping all of it anyway.. I hope xfce will be prestine
<strog_> hello people
<knome> !hi | Guest11834
<ubottu> Guest11834: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest11834> i'm new to xubuntu and just installed it, made some  updates and now the taskbar is gone and the systembar at the top of the screen is cone also
<Guest11834> *gone
<knome> !panels | Guest11834
<ubottu> Guest11834: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Guest11834> ok thanks
<nexus6__> heck my xubuntu is lagging and i dont know why. it looks like sometimes it has an increadible leak
<th0r> nexus6__: are you running a system stack like gkrellm to keep an eye on resources?
<th0r> I guess that was a "No"
<nexus6__> i suppose not
<nexus6__> what does it mean "the channel is logged" ?
<mikehershey_> hello I'm having issues with my sound, I have no system sound at all. when I open the mixer i only have playback: dummy output (pulse audiomixer). Under applications->preferences there is no option to configure sound, any idea where i should begin?
<Guest84152> hi guys i have an nvidia card in my system and i cannot find the nvidia-xconfig package
<Guest84152> can someone hlep]
<Guest84152> help
<danboid> Why do I get sfx when I click stuff under fluxbox but not under GNOME? Its stopping me using my s/card for JACK so I'd like to know how to get rid (lucid 32)
<Sysi> this is xfce channel, not fluxbox or gnome
<danboid> same happens under icewm too
<Sysi> we propably don't know
<danboid> I've tried asking in #ubuntu a few times but no-one had any solutions
<danboid> I've tried also the ALSA and pulseaudio tricks I know and I'm stumped now
<well_laid_lawn> danboid: there is a #fluxbox channel
<danboid> well_laid_lawn, This is a buntu, not a fluxbox issue
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xxx_ooo_xxx> is there a simple way to change the window placement geometry for all windows?
<xxx_ooo_xxx> lucid
<xxx_ooo_xxx> anyone know how to catch all windows with devilspie?
<xxx_ooo_xxx> how do I offset the center of my desktop 200px left?
#xubuntu 2010-08-08
<xubuntu374> hello
<xubuntu374> i am installing xubuntu and would like to know if brazilian portuguese is completelly suported
<xubuntu374> because the trial mode is in portugal portuguese and english
<xubuntu374> anyone knows and use this language?
<well_laid_lawn> there's a brazilian channel where you can ask
<well_laid_lawn> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xubuntu374> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<ToStItOs> I have two computers networked together. The problem I having is before I was sharing an internet connection with both computers , one computer has Windows Xp the other is Xubuntu 8.10. I cannot get Xubuntu to share the connection. How do fix this?
<psycho_oreos> why are you using 8.10?
<ToStItOs> I haven't updated
<ToStItOs> I recently received broadband and I'm trying to update but I can't get Xubuntu to network. When I open firefox I get that message saying to check DNS settings
<ToStItOs> I know it would be easier to just install  9.10 but I can't get Xubuntu to network. Should I just do clean install of 9.10?
<psycho_oreos> might be more ideal to go with the latest unless you like to meddle with command line
<ToStItOs> Not really I think I have had my fill with that too many times
<psycho_oreos> which? command line?
<ToStItOs> Yeah
<ToStItOs> Command line gives me headaches
<ToStItOs> Whats the latest version
<psycho_oreos> I think its a little more easier with later versions anyway.. I'm too used to command line stuff so versions are literally un-important to me
<psycho_oreos> 10.04 afaik
<ToStItOs> I wouldn't make it a big deal but I haven't mess command line too much. What I am trying to do is I have USB data card modem and I'm trying to network my windows computer and Xubuntu to network so I can share the connection. The data card only supports Windows Xp
<psycho_oreos> oh wait you mean windows as host and xubuntu as client/guest?
<ToStItOs> Yeah
<psycho_oreos> sounds easy enough imo, you just need to setup ICS or whatever it is on windows and then have xubuntu get dhcp and what not from windows
<ToStItOs> So I guess just download 10.04 on my windows computer then install on Xubuntu to do a clean install
<ToStItOs> I'll just do that I was going to do a clean install of 9.10
<psycho_oreos> wait wait.. if you want windows to serve the connection and you don't want to meddle with sharing from linux then leave windows as it is on there
<ToStItOs> I am I just want the nic cards to communicate right now that's not happening
<ToStItOs> Its a wired connection
<psycho_oreos> you need a crossover cable if its computer->computer
<ToStItOs> Its already connected
<psycho_oreos> and the LED on the nic ports are lit?
<ToStItOs> Yeah I just can't access the internet from the Xubuntu end
<ToStItOs> I ran the network wizard in Windows and still no luck
<psycho_oreos> well if you ran the wizard I think windows should tell you how to setup other machines, and you should just follow that
<ToStItOs> I did but when I try to open firefox the message I get is address not found
<psycho_oreos> wait, did the linux box get dhcp lease from windows?
<ToStItOs> I think how do I check that
<psycho_oreos> check under network manager on xubuntu
<ToStItOs> let me check
<psycho_oreos> right click on it and click on connection information
<ToStItOs> I don't have network manager
<psycho_oreos> hmm so what do you use as front end? wicd?
<ToStItOs> Are you talking about where my wired connection is configured
<ToStItOs> where the Vpn connections are
<psycho_oreos> not exactly on configured, just seeing if it has its own ip address, routing and dns setup
<ToStItOs> let me see ...
<ToStItOs> You mean network connections window
<psycho_oreos> wait that is network manager.. what happens if you right click on the icon?
<ToStItOs> shows if the connection is enabled
<psycho_oreos> that is all?
<ToStItOs> enable networking, connection information edit connections
<psycho_oreos> connection information
<psycho_oreos> that is the one we're after
<ToStItOs> but is not highlighted
<psycho_oreos> in other words it greyed out?
<ToStItOs> yeah
<psycho_oreos> hmm.. but the icon shows that its configured right?
<psycho_oreos> err connected
<tesuji> hi - will anything break if i disable gvfs?  and how would i do it?
<ToStItOs> Dhcp is set at automatic
<psycho_oreos> yeah but that isn't particularly helpful
<psycho_oreos> its not about the configuration its about the results
<psycho_oreos> hang on
<bazhang> !crosspost | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ToStItOs> Everything is configured
<psycho_oreos> I need pastebin output of this: ifconfig| grep inet && route && cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ToStItOs> ok hang on
<ToStItOs> inet6 addr: fe80::213:21ff:fef7:1468/64 Scope:Link
<ToStItOs>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<ToStItOs>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<ToStItOs>           inet addr:4.231.94.35  P-t-P:209.247.21.19  Mask:255.255.255.255
<ToStItOs> Kernel IP routing table
<ToStItOs> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<ToStItOs> nas22.2la1.Leve *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<ToStItOs> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<ToStItOs> nameserver 207.69.188.187
<ToStItOs> nameserver 207.69.188.186
<psycho_oreos> I meant pastebin not paste
<ToStItOs> # Generated by NetworkManager
<ToStItOs> how do I do that
<psycho_oreos> its too late for that now but fyi...
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | ToStItOs
<ubottu> ToStItOs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho_oreos> is your windows box using ipv6 as well?
<ToStItOs> Not sure
<psycho_oreos> go into command line of windows and type in ipconfig /all
<ToStItOs> ok give me a sec
<tesuji> ToStItOs, "apt-get install pastebinit" then to use it pipe your output and pastebinit returns a url - easier than the ubuttu way
<psycho_oreos> he's not familiar with CLI so it'll probably mean more work learning that as well
<ToStItOs> just says Windows ip configuration
<psycho_oreos> yeah below that would tell you
<psycho_oreos> or you can just paste the output into pastebin
<ToStItOs> its not showing anything
<psycho_oreos> weird even though its meant to show you something
<ToStItOs> I know
<psycho_oreos> lol that's windows for you :P ok I'd check on windows to see if ipv6 is enabled, from memory for windows xp right click on the adapter click on properties and see if there's ipv6 in there
<ToStItOs> ok  give me a minute
<ToStItOs> I have looked and I don't even see an option
<psycho_oreos> ok so its not enabled, if so then ipv6 under ubuntu should be disabled as well
<psycho_oreos> s/ubuntu/xubuntu/
<psycho_oreos> wait.. you're not making any sense here
<ToStItOs> Windows Doesn.t give you the option nor do I see anything that says IPV6
<psycho_oreos> windows does give you the option, its under add protocol.. but I now want to ask, what exactly is your definition of usb data card? is this for wireless/mobile/cellular internet?
<ToStItOs> yes cellular broadband
<psycho_oreos> judging from your initial paste, the device is plugged onto the linux box not the windows box... which contradicts what you said about that usb data card only working for windows when its working under linux.. and it seems like you want to bridge the connection from your linux machine to windows machine no?
<ToStItOs> where is add protocol?
<psycho_oreos> its in there somewhere but that's not relevant now
<ToStItOs> ok
<ToStItOs> Well before Broadband Iwas trying to share dial up and it worked before
<psycho_oreos> yeah I was getting confused on what you want to achieve.. right now the `cellular broadband' is connected to the linux machine and appears to be partially working
<ToStItOs> Well everything was working at one point with sharing the dial up connection. Before I had broadband I tried to share one last time and I could never get the internet to share so now I have broadband and yes the connections are not bridged
<psycho_oreos> and you can't surf the net it appears with linux.. if that's the case I can see why.. there's no default gw set
<ToStItOs> What does that mean
<psycho_oreos> it means there's no default gateway, or no ip/host to connect to
<ToStItOs> So how do I fix it through windows or
<psycho_oreos> route add default gw `route -n| grep UH| awk '{FS=" "; print $1}'`
<psycho_oreos> you can only fix it through linux, windows has no access to linux machine furthermore windows can't talk to linux yet
<ToStItOs> Do I copy and paste all or where do I start the copy
<psycho_oreos> you copy that line starting from (and including) route right to the last (and including) backtick
<ToStItOs> then what
<psycho_oreos> pastebin me your ifconfig -a && route
<ToStItOs> type that command here or
<psycho_oreos> that command goes into terminal/console and the output goes onto website pastebin
<ToStItOs> -a && route
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ToStItOs> ok
<ToStItOs> I typed the command but now what do I need to do
<psycho_oreos> copy and paste the output
<psycho_oreos> into a website called pastebin
<psycho_oreos> read above for links
<ToStItOs> I didn't get a output
<ToStItOs> I type that command and nothing
<psycho_oreos> "ifconfig -a && route" (without quotes)
<ToStItOs> ok got it now
<ToStItOs> So paste it on the website
<psycho_oreos> yes
<ToStItOs> ok
<ToStItOs> ok done
<psycho_oreos> now paste me the new link from the address bar
<ToStItOs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<psycho_oreos> that's the wrong link
<psycho_oreos> it should be something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/xxxxxxxxxx
<ToStItOs> thats all the address bar says
<ToStItOs> You want me to try it again
<psycho_oreos> yes.. you should paste it and if there's post/submit or whatever other button, do press it
<ToStItOs> ok
<ToStItOs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474752/
<psycho_oreos> there
<ToStItOs> I was forgetting to put my name on it
<psycho_oreos> try this: sudo route add default gw `route -n| grep UH| awk '{FS=" "; print $1}'`
<psycho_oreos> before you do..
<ToStItOs> ok
<psycho_oreos> exactly on which machine are you connected and talking to me through now?
<ToStItOs> linux
<ToStItOs> ok
<psycho_oreos> so you're talking to me right now on linux, the one with the `cellular broadband' connected right? you should also be able to surf websites?
<ToStItOs> The modem is does not support Xubuntu or linux I have dial up at the moment
<psycho_oreos> isn't the modem `cellular broadband'?
<ToStItOs> I still have dial up but I can't use the modem data card on this computer because the data card only supports windows Xp
<ToStItOs> unless there is a way to configure to work with Linux
<psycho_oreos> there should be but it depends on the chipset.. ok.. so as I understand now you have both dialup (56k) and `cellular broadband' right?
<ToStItOs> Yes
<psycho_oreos> and the `cellular broadband' is connected to windows machine which has ICS enabled right?
<ToStItOs> I don't think the broadband connection is shared let me check but I don't think it is
<ToStItOs> I didn't bridge the connections
<psycho_oreos> you said before you used ICS
<psycho_oreos> well yeah you'll need to bridge it
<ToStItOs> with dial up
<ToStItOs> ok
<ToStItOs> So I need to run the network wizard then
<psycho_oreos> no you'll need to bridge cellular broadband with the wired interface on windows
<psycho_oreos> or yes whatever it is on windows
<ToStItOs> ok that won't interfere with the command you gave me right?
<psycho_oreos> which command?
<ToStItOs> The one you gave me for the gw
<psycho_oreos> don't worry about it, no it won't affect it
<ToStItOs> ok be right back
<ToStItOs> I selected Mobile broadband for the connection
<ToStItOs> ICS enable
<ToStItOs> that should work
<psycho_oreos> did windows wizard tool tell you anything else about setting up the clients?
<ToStItOs> Well I had to enable ICS so now should I disconnect dial up and try the broadband
<psycho_oreos> yeah just set it so that linux gets the dhcp stuff off windows
<francisco> Hello, good afternoon. I just initialized my computer and I can't see the menus that were normally on top screen. Someone knows what happend or what should I do? Thanks =)
<charlie-tca> did the panel disappear or just the menu?
<francisco> Hmm.. Well, both I think. There's only the desktop thing, there were normally things at down side and top.. but they disappeard =/ I Don't know what to do, I was installing a thing before close cpu but I didn't delete anything.
<TheSheep> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> Good morning, TheSheep
<francisco> ubottu thanks so much!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<francisco> It worked! =)
<francisco> Oh kk o.o xD
<francisco> Thank you too "TheSheep" =)
<francisco> Good luck, and thanks! =)
<TheSheep> hi charlie-tca
<xxx_ooo_xxx> with dual monitors, anyone know how to get twinview/grandr to see the middle of my primary monitor as "center" not the center of the extended desktop
<tesuji> hi - the quit button (upper right) only quits the panel - does not log me out, does not shut down the machine - then i gotta go to a term and run xfce4-panel.  the config options available for the quest button are: quit (the panel) and lock the screen.  how can add more options (especially options that might be useful)?
<TheSheep> tesuji: you can't, and it does quit xfce if it has been started with xfce, not as standalone app
<ToStItOs> How do I restore my network settings for Xubuntu 8.10
<ToStItOs> To default
<charlie-tca> 8.10?
<charlie-tca> !versions
<ToStItOs> yeah I know long story
<charlie-tca> 8.10 is obsolete, you know
<ToStItOs> I know should I just do a clean install of 9.10?
<charlie-tca> or 10.04
<charlie-tca> Try the live cd first, to make sure it works.
<ToStItOs> I don't have access to 10.04
<charlie-tca> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ToStItOs> Which version has LTS currently
<charlie-tca> 10.04
<ToStItOs> really hmmm how does LTS work another words updates and compared to regular releases is it a better option or
<charlie-tca> It works the same way, but it is good for three years as a desktop installation, 5 years as a server without the gui
<charlie-tca> Standard releases are good for 18 months
<charlie-tca> So, if you don't want to have to upgrade the isntallation often, LTS is a very good choice
<ToStItOs> yeah LTS would be better for me but you do get the same updates as you would regular releases right?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Just for a longer period of time
<charlie-tca> and, you can upgrade LTS to LTS, too
<ToStItOs> Ok I think i will do that how do I get a disc
<ToStItOs> or should I just download it with my windows computer
<charlie-tca> download it with windows, then burn the image to cd
<ToStItOs> I finally have broadband but I have cellular broadband which my max speeds are 115k
<ToStItOs> How long will it take with that speed
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<ToStItOs> I'll try it and see
<ToStItOs> Whats new with 10.04 ???
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/LucidLynx/Final
<ToStItOs> Thanks for the help Charlie
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Sir_obi> hi all i need help with wine
<charlie-tca> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sir_obi> thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<xubuntu309> sup?
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. does latest thunar support smb paths ?
<TheSheep> Not the one in xubuntu, there is gigolo for that though
<TheSheep> !gigolo
<Sysi> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1 (lucid), package size 129 kB, installed size 716 kB
<Sysi> does it support browsing shares?
<TheSheep> Sysi: that's what it's for, mainly
<TheSheep> Sysi: all it does is browsing shares and mounting them
<TheSheep> Sysi: with smbfs
<slow-motion> n8
<tesuji> TheSheep, http://wiki.xfce.org/faq says different (see "logout problems") but I can't figure what the cause is.
<tesuji> TheSheep, i fingered it out from reading .xsession-errors - i had disabled gnome-keyring-daemon by linking it to /bin/true :-)  but i still need to disable the daemon and i have selected the option to not use it in one of the system settings.  advice appreciated!
<TheSheep> tesuji: sorry, that ice/auth/session thing is black magic to me
<TheSheep> tesuji: it's one of the reasons why I didn't throw gdm away
<tesuji> do you know how to stop the keyring daemon
<TheSheep> tesuji: (I have set it to autologin and lock screen immediately anyways)
<TheSheep> no
<tesuji> i want to autoconnect to the wifi without asking for a password
<TheSheep> xubuntu can do that out of the box
<TheSheep> just set empty password for the keyrong
<TheSheep> keyring
<doug__> where do i change xorg.conf in xubuntu?
<doug__> i got 1024 screen, but its buggy
<doug__> wanna try the vesa one
<TheSheep> well, you can just create it
<TheSheep> normally there is none, but it works if you create it
<doug__> hm. worried about creating one from scratch
<TheSheep> it's not rocket science, man xorg.conf gives you the format
<doug__> i got onboard video, installed xubunto cause its light, but the video is crappy
<TheSheep> doug__: did you try going to system->hardware drivers?
<doug__> yes, theres nothing
<TheSheep> doug__: maybe you can install binary drivers for your card
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<doug__> http://pastebin.com/tkKdqqeW
<doug__> check my lspci
<doug__> i dunno if theres a driver for my video card
<TheSheep> ugh, S3
<TheSheep> maybe search the forums
<doug__> auehuahe
<doug__> god save me
<doug__> first search "xxx dont display properly on xubuntu" :(
<Gundamat> hey guys im having trouble installing xubuntu. is someone here who can help me?
<well_laid_lawn> it all depends on what the trouble is :]
<Sysi> 58:1
<Sysi> i'd try
<Gundamat> im trying to install it from the alternate CD but all i get is this crappy image
<Gundamat> http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/9s0d0wi8/screen.png
<Gundamat> the menu where i can select the language still works fine but when i select install xubuntu it all gets fucked up
<Sysi> what kind of machine you're installling to?
<Gundamat> ecs green320
<Gundamat> an old laptop with 1,2ghz via cpu and 512mb ram
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866000
<well_laid_lawn> more then likely it has via graphics - can you run   lspci | grep -i vga   in a tty?
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<Sysi> some distro, at least gentoo should work..
<Gundamat> yeah i managed to get arch linux running but i hoped that xubuntu would work too
<Gundamat> how should i get into a tty?
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+f2   and login
<well_laid_lawn> alt+f7 to get back
<Gundamat> well i cant even install it so getting to the login is a bit difficult
<Sysi> lscpu would tell if it's about cpu
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Sysi> you deleted arch?
<Gundamat> yeah
<Gundamat> installed windows for some other stuff
<Gundamat> btw i think when installing arch i had a similar problem but setting vga=771 as a boot parameter helped
<Gundamat> anyway when i tried that with xubuntu the monitor doesnt show an image at all
<Sysi> you could check what it has inside from windows?
<Gundamat> ok
<well_laid_lawn> seems it has a via graphics card and I can't find a boot time parameter you can pass for the via chip to work
<well_laid_lawn> some old laptops seem to need the   nopic nolapic   boot parameter
<well_laid_lawn> some old laptops seem to need the   noapic nolapic   boot parameter
<Gundamat> the graphics chip is called "VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP"
<Gundamat> ok thanks ill try that out
<well_laid_lawn> found this - http://www.mail-archive.com/plug@lists.linux.org.ph/msg13332.html - so it should work
<Sysi> well_laid_lawn: did you check my url?
<well_laid_lawn> Sysi: the forum link? - yep
<Sysi> it's not gonna boot with any graphics card if it can't run kernel, but i'm not sure if arch should work then
<Gundamat> setting noapic and nolapic didnt help
<Gundamat> maybe they removed the support for it from the kernel?
<Sysi> that just pops up the question that support for that should have been removed just from next buntu, 10.10
<Sysi> does it have that via c3 cpu?
<Gundamat> yep
<Sysi> so *buntu would run it only on custom kernel
<Sysi> installation maybe possible with debootstrap but that's just not ubuntu at all
<Gundamat> so i gues im going to install arch again, thanks for the help anyway
<ToStItOs> does anybody know anything about 3G cellular broadband
#xubuntu 2011-08-01
<xubuntu_novice-s> Hi, I have a question, but I couldn't find the right answer: I have ATI video card with VGA & DVI. Also i have two monitors: 1st connected to DVI, 2nd to VGA. What can I do to achieve dual screen working?
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> xubuntu_novice-s, ping
<Wizard> you have few options, if this is not nvidia you may use xrandr for managing screens
<Wizard> open terminal and type xrandr to check if everyting is detected correctly
<xubuntu_novice-s> yes, VGA-0 connected DVI-0 connected
<Wizard> if it is you will find screen settings in menu → settings → settings manager → screen
<Wizard> it is rather poor and does not have many options
<Wizard> alternatively, you may install lxrandr from repo
<xubuntu_novice-s> not the one i need
<Wizard> it is small and should fit your needs
<Wizard> no, lxrandr does not have these options too?
<Wizard> strange
<xubuntu_novice-s> i'll try to install it and try
<xubuntu_novice-s> lxrandr can only set resolution, turn on-off and refresh rate
<Wizard> and what do you need exactly?
<xubuntu_novice-s> the same options as in settings manager
<xubuntu_novice-s> i need to have different images on two monitors
<xubuntu_novice-s> now i have the same
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dammit :/
<Wizard> this should be reported as a bug in launchpad, I think
<Wizard> I'll do this later
<Wizard> there are other tools for changing that, wait a second, I'm browsing repo :)
<xubuntu_novice-s> ok, i'm waiting
<Wizard> gnome-control-center package has gnome-display properties tool
<Wizard> it may pull a bit of dependencies, but not much
<Wizard> uh, gnome-display-properties is the name of this tool, sorry ;)
<xubuntu_novice-s> hmm i searched repo too and found "arandr"
<xubuntu_novice-s> when waiting for answer
<xubuntu_novice-s> and now i have two different image on my lcd's
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> pretty simple and ugly tool, but seems it has everything xrandr protocol can do
<Wizard> so, you solved it by yourself
<Wizard> do you have launchpad account?
<xubuntu_novice-s> with little help from you (i haven't thought about searching in repo)
<xubuntu_novice-s> so thanks for helping
<xubuntu_novice-s> so have a nice day
<xubuntu220> a
<jnsl_> anyone know how to make cairo dock workspace switcher work?
<jnsl_> how can i set alpha of indicator space on panel ? =)
<Sysi> "alpha"?
<Sysi> oh, transparency of indicator-applet you mean? I think it's a bit broken, goes only with "foreground" transparency
<jnsl_> Ok =)
<orngjce223> i
<knome> you
<jnsl_> is overlapping toolbars possible in xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> like one on top of the other?
<charlie-tca> or should I say, it depends on the application
<charlie-tca> toolbars are mostly controlled by each application, not by Xubuntu
<jnsl_> Most applications in ubuntu, say firefox, have the toolbar integrated with the panel, can i do the same with xubuntu ?
<jnsl_> global menus i think its called right ?
<Sysi> try gnome2-globalmenu from webupd8 ppa
<jnsl_> oki thanks
<Sysi> it might have been built without xfce support, then you' need to compile yourself
<jnsl_> Sysi i found this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11490/global-menu-applet-on-maverick/11591#11591, you reckon its still valid ?
<Sysi> can't ope, using phone
<Sysi> some version of that plugin is incompatible with xfce, see launchpas page about adding ppa
<charlie-tca> anything is possible, with enough effort
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> anybody arround?
<Wizard> around*
<charlie-tca> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Besogon> huh... The only thing which upset me is unsupported UbuntuOne (not integrated into Thunat)
<Besogon> thunar
<charlie-tca> Dropbox works
<Wizard> dropbox has shitty license
<Wizard> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<charlie-tca> Normally, I support Ubuntu, but when they refuse to support us before android and iphone and windows, I find that real hard to do.
<charlie-tca> !language | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> ok, what should I do to join translation team?
<Wizard> are there any specific language tests or something?
<Besogon> Still Xfce is the best alternative to gnome and Unity. LXDE is shit.
<charlie-tca> um, not that I know of. But I do not know who to contact, either
<charlie-tca> !language | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sysi> lxde is light, and all bad that comes with it
<Wizard> :S
<Sysi> nautilus works with xfce and ubuntuone with it?
<charlie-tca> Wizard: maybe an email to David Plantella would get more info. He is in charge of translations at Canonical
<charlie-tca> Nautilus has issues in Xubuntu. Since we don't run gnome-desktop, and nautilus really wants to control it, it doesn't always work
<Besogon> sorry. I didn't think it wasn't polite because the word is so frequently was listened on TV that became ordinary for me
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I know that feeling, too. Thanks for trying anyway
<Sysi> many canonical guys don't care about anything non-gnome.. kubuntu guys would like ubuntuone too
<Wizard> hmm
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu has an ubuntu one interface
<charlie-tca> But not because anyone connected to UbuntuOne helped them with it
<charlie-tca> They are busy writing the windows and iphone interfaces instead
<Wizard> yeah..
<Wizard> I use git for such thing
<Wizard> maybe it's lame, but works everywhere
<pleia2> they've actually opened up ubuntu one dev stuff with apis: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/
<pleia2> so it should be easier moving forward to make non-gnome apps
<charlie-tca> I really tried to make UbuntuOne work, and after three different times, went with dropbox. license may not be the best, but it does work.
<Wizard> does ubuntu one have cli client?
<Unit193> Terminal? Menu > Accessories > Terminal Emulator
<Unit193> Wow...
<Wizard> ee...
<Unit193> Wizard: Yeah, I just read that again. There is a way to get it to work on "servers" (From Terminaal)
<Wizard> too much effort
<charlie-tca> yes, it does have a cli client.
<Wizard> me goes afk
<Wizard> see you later
<jnsl_> a commandline for disabling compiz in xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> compiz is not installed in Xubuntu
<Mandrew> hiya
#xubuntu 2011-08-02
<thauriswulfa>  HELP: Need help to install synaptics-dkms_1.1.0_all.deb in xubuntu to enable multitouch in touchpad.
<thauriswulfa> can anybody help me enabling touchpad scrollbars?
<well_laid_lawn> thauriswulfa: sure
<thauriswulfa> what should I do
<thauriswulfa> well_laid_lawn:what should I do?
<well_laid_lawn> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics
<well_laid_lawn> add   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"
<well_laid_lawn> Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"
<well_laid_lawn> it's all in   man synaptics
<thauriswulfa> but there's no such folder in x11
<well_laid_lawn> which ubuntu version are you using?
<well_laid_lawn> s/ubuntu/xubuntu/
<thauriswulfa> xubuntu 11.04
<well_laid_lawn> it is X11 - case matters
<well_laid_lawn> capital X
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<thauriswulfa> well_laid_lawn: yes I am looking in X11 and there's no such folder there
<Sysi> create it
<Sysi> exept that it's for HAL, not used anymore
<Wizard> good morning
<well_laid_lawn> Sysi: so where do the  X confs go?
<well_laid_lawn> or is there no choice in the matter
<Sysi> hum, or I'm not sure if that was HAL config
<Sysi> if it works..
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not on an ubuntu box atm but here on Archlinux I get from man Xorg    /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d          Server configuration directory.
<sandro_> salve
<sandro_> ce qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare supporto?
<charlie-tca> sandro_: this is an english language channel. However, the Italian channel should be able to help you in your language
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sandro_> thx
<iamanente> What should the size of my /boot partition be in Xubuntu 11.04 x86_64?
<tethtibis> it's very quiet. :O/
<Wizard> ssh
<Wizard> don't wake the daemons
<tethtibis> XOD
<Sysi> my ssh daemon is awake :S
<tethtibis> hrmm.
<joe__> I'm seeing a huge delay of 7-15 seconds on Thunar when I try to open my home directory off my desktop
<joe__> Not quite sure how that is happening
<joe__> On Xunbuntu 11.04 on i386
<joe__> patched as of today
<charlie-tca> That's a bug already filed
<charlie-tca> We do not have a good workaround
<joe__> Oh, ok.
<joe__> Thought it was something I did on accident or something
<joe__> I can deal
<joe__> Thanks for your help
<joe__> =)
<Tethtibis> what I've done is:
<Tethtibis> actually install nautilus.
<Tethtibis> and use that when thunar is being a pain.
<Tethtibis> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<Tethtibis> and you can either run it from command line, or set it to a keyboard shortcut.
<Tethtibis> or, you know... set it to the dock. :OP
<joe__> I'm going with the CLI
<joe__> lighest option available...
<Tethtibis> yeah, then you can sudo it's pants off when need be. :OP
<joe__> Cool, thanks!
<Tethtibis> Good luck. :O)
<joe__> Otherwise, I love xubuntu and can't stand Unity!
<superm1> charlie-tca, not sure how you got devices in the u/i in the session, i checked and i still dont have devices
<charlie-tca> I have them working both in live sessions, if I pick the third session in the list, and in installed oneiric. The only one not working is this desktop I upgraded at alpha1
<charlie-tca> When we boot the images, if we don't choose the third session (xubuntu, xfce, xubuntu), it fails
<charlie-tca> I don't understand it, myself
<superm1> is the third session the symlink to default perhaps?
<superm1> not that it would explain it anymore
<charlie-tca> um, no, I think that is the first one, which fails to work right
<charlie-tca> it seems if DESKTOP_SESSION=xubuntu , everything works.
<charlie-tca> if DESKTOP_SESSION=default, everything fails
<superm1> hm, well for us DESKTOP_SESSION=mythbuntu and it fails
<ldr> hello, i get some problems with tray icons in xfce, when i reduce the height under 20px or something the cpu load increses sometimes dramaticly and the icons begin to flicker, this bus has been described by some people in xfce forums without workaround, anyway the icons do a lot of easier weird stuff too, for example creating "illusions" of themselves beneath the bar which are mainly garbled rectangles in the size of the icon and so on. Does someone know wher
<ldr> e the problem is or at least a way to reduce the strange behaviors making the traybar height 20px+ only reduce them a littl bit
<Tethtibis> my best guess would be that it's due to the scaleable icons used have a natural size you're trying to go lower than. have you tried a different icon set, or perhapse make your own that's smaller than 20x20?
<Sysi> what if you go to notification area settings and set icon max size to be smaller
<Legend28469> Hello?
<Wizard> hi?
<Legend28469> I need help
<Legend28469> Fresh installation of xubuntu 11.04
<Legend28469> On boot
<Sysi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Legend28469> Lol OK ty
<Legend28469> Fresh xubuntu install. First boot ends up in error out of disk and grub rescue prompt
<Legend28469> I've reinstalled 3 times btw
<charlie-tca> sounds like "just install grub". Where did you download it from?
<Wizard> do you have more than one disk?
<Sysi> what kind of installation, dual-boot or just xubuntu? do you have a netbook?
<charlie-tca> I need to know which mirror it was
<Legend28469> I was dual booting .. then I tried singular
<Legend28469> I have 2 hdds
<Legend28469> Not a netbook
<Legend28469> And it was a torrent
<Legend28469> Should I have used a regular link instead of the torrent?
<Wizard> no, if checksums are correct
<Legend28469> Should I run that option that makes sure disc is ok?
<Wizard> maybe, but if I was altering the disk I would ensure it won't fail :P
<zane> Hi, I am trying to remove some packages using synaptic, but every time I hit apply, an error comes up saying,"could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first." I have already tried multiple times to remove the broken packages, but every time I try an error comes up. Could someone please help me?
<Legend28469> So any recommendations, because I really like (X)Ubuntu
<Wizard> zane, synaptics has "fix broken packages" option
<Wizard> Legend28469, I would try to install grub manually
<zane> I know, I have already tried that.
<Wizard> zane, hmm
<Wizard> I don't use synaptics at all, could you tell me what does apt-get say?
<Legend28469> From a live CD right? Is there a link?
<Sysi> *synaptic, synaptics is touchpad
<Wizard> Legend28469, but I was never into grub things..
<zane> Could you tell me the terminal command for that?
<Wizard> Sysi, you're right
<Wizard> apt-get -f install
<charlie-tca> We aren't really X ubuntu, we are Xubuntu
<zane> Kay, I'll try that right now.
<charlie-tca> !grub | Legend28469
<ubottu> Legend28469: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Legend28469> OK
<Legend28469> Charlie-tca: I meant to say I like Ubuntu and xubuntu.. depending on system specs
<zane> It simply says, "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Wizard> zane, sudo
<charlie-tca> Legend28469: I see. So easy to get things wrong when trying to read.
<zane> oh, lol
<zane> Okay, here's what it says now, "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<charlie-tca> and that was using sudo?
<zane> Yes
<charlie-tca> Give it a few minutes, and try again. Make sure synaptic Package Manager and software center and update-mamager are closed
<Legend28469> I'm going to use a boot repair tool as a first attempt
<zane> Okay, I tried it again and it says, "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree       Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded."
<Wizard> so..
<zane> Does that mean I should try removing the packages again?
<charlie-tca> Now you should be able to remove those packages, yes.
<zane> I got the "Could not apply changes!Fix broken packages first." Error again.
<charlie-tca> Then you should try in terminal using sudo apt-get remove packagename
<charlie-tca> replace packagename with the actual name of the package as shown in synaptic package manager
<charlie-tca> It might give a better message
<zane> how do I know what the broken packages are?
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't tell you in terminal, try sudo apt-get install -f which will force it to complet the install of the broken package
<Legend28469> I still have the out of disk and grub rescue issue after running a boot repair tool
<zane> it looks like it worked...
<zane> I got the error in synaptic again
<charlie-tca> file a bug against synaptic then. It must be something wrong with it
<zane> Well, there is one more thing. Synaptic still says that there are 2 broken packages.
<charlie-tca> but terminal let you remove the packages?
<charlie-tca> and when you run sudo apt-get update, you don't get any errors?
<charlie-tca> synaptic is broken
<charlie-tca> try the refresh button in synaptic, see if it fixes itself
<charlie-tca> refresh or reload?
<zane> that gives me the error message of , "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<zane> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<zane> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<zane> E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<charlie-tca> so, you have packages not yet upgraded
<zane> Thanks for your help! I don't know what happened, but after restarting synaptic, it's working fine.
<charlie-tca> Glad you got it working
<Mandrew> hi is there a big difference between thunar and pcmanfm in the use of resources?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Never used pcmanfm
<Mandrew> ok
<charlie-tca> we don't have any comparisons for file managers, either.
<Mandrew> i did a search on synaptic with the phrase "lightweight" and then pcmanfm came up
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> i think it looks rather nice with the original xubuntu theme, and one get the tab funktion too
<Mandrew> function
<Sysi> pcmanfm is ment to be light, possibly it uses a bit less ram than thunar
<charlie-tca> looks like pcmanfm is probably smaller
<charlie-tca> what about functions?
<charlie-tca> Are they the same?
<Mandrew> with just a glimpse there is more functions on pcmanfm than on thunar, but you guys probably have a really good reason on choosing thunar over pcmanfm
<Sysi> thunar is part of xfce
<Mandrew> no it look like pcmanfm have more charlie-tca
<Sysi> like what?
<Mandrew> ill post a dump
<Mandrew> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08022011-104217pm.php
<Mandrew> on pcmanfm that is on the right side there is 7 menu options and it have some more stuff under the go menu too
<Mandrew> on thunar there is "just" 5 menu options
<Mandrew> but well if i press the go menu on thunar is has a lot more than pcmanfm
<Mandrew> but i think compeering them this way might not be fare, im just a newbie and i think im not approaching this the right way
<charlie-tca> I don't number of menu entries counts much.
<charlie-tca> I can create any menu with dozens of entries, but that doesn't really show differences in function
<Mandrew> thats what im thinking, im not comparing it in the right way
<Mandrew> to be honest i dont even know where to start off with the comparing to get it straight
<charlie-tca> yes, I personally use thunar detailed view a lot
<charlie-tca> It shows me file name, size, owner, group, permissions, all at a glance
<Mandrew> where do you find that view?
<Wizard> and (iirc) it can be customized \o/
<charlie-tca> click view, detailed view
<charlie-tca> view as detailed list
<charlie-tca> Then go to view, configure columns and turn on the ones you want
<Wizard> good night all ;)
<Mandrew> good night Wizard
<charlie-tca> It also has the ability to rename all selected files at once, select files by pattern, copy files to the same or different folders
<charlie-tca> create new files or folders, and great customization
<Sysi> I like the navigation buttons in pcmanfm, but I really like thunars single click functionality
<charlie-tca> I don't know if pcmanfm has all of that
<Mandrew> i have no clue
<Mandrew> but it sure would be interesting to get a benchmark on the file managers and a detailed list of functions, so it would be possible to compare things
<Mandrew> with all FMs i was thinking
<Mandrew> it would be easier to build a lightweight system if one had that
<Sysi> http://www.google.fi/search?q=thunar+vs.+pcmanfm
<charlie-tca> You could start the comparison page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications
<Sysi> about five first results
<Mandrew> so there is a page like that already lol
<Mandrew> that is really cool
<Sysi> you could collect some comparison to ubuntu wiki
<Mandrew> well i dont think im the right guy for it though, im just not experienced enough for putting things like that together
<Mandrew> im a newbie with linux but en expert distro jumper ;)
<Mandrew> dont what do mess things up and posting wrong and faulty info. it would just not be right for ppl looking for proper info
<c4wrc> installing xubuntu on my livingroom pc...
#xubuntu 2011-08-03
<sagaci> testing a daily iso of xubuntu, what's the username/password to login?
<Unit193> ubuntu and no pass. You should also select Xubuntu Session
<sagaci> thanks Unit193
<charlie-tca> Please choose the second Xubuntu session
<charlie-tca> choosing the first session will also fail, and you have to restart to make it work
<sagaci> first one worked for me
<sagaci> (read your advice after I logged in)
<charlie-tca> you got the xubuntu wallpaper, not xfce in the center then?
<charlie-tca> nothing but fun today, huh?
<Luig1> Hi, Hi there. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm wondering if there's some way to install Xfce 4.8 through apt. (I currently have 4.6.2, the latest that seems to be in the repository)
<charlie-tca> no, there is not. Why not upgrade to 11.04, which has Xfce 4.8?
<Luig1> My hardware is... kinda broken
<Luig1> Every time I try to update large numbers of packages, half othem fail for no apparent reason, and booting the system is hit or miss
<Luig1> By which I mean I end up turning it on and off and on again about 20 times
<Luig1> And one of those times it will finally reach the desktop
<Luig1> But it consistently fails to update large numbers of packages. It reaches a certain point and then fails
<charlie-tca> overheating?
<Luig1> I'm really not certain, I think it's the motherboard. Fsck usually (but not always) detects major issues but when it tries to fix them the system freezes. Audio doesn't work under any circumstances.
<charlie-tca> fsck is checking the hard drive, maybe the drive is going out
<Luig1> I suppose that could be. What confuses me is that once I log in the system is stable
<Luig1> Aside from the aforementioned problems with updates and audio
<Luig1> None of my files seem to be corrupted or anything, either, even large files like movies or backups
<Luig1> So I'm completely confused about the source of the problems, but in the end upgrading (even from a CD or DVD) seems to be out of the question
<xubuntu660> greetz
<z0rk_> My xubuntu installer is crashing
<Wizard> good morning
<jnsl_> hello, my network manager applet is not showing on my panel, i suspect the problem is cairo dock, which i have running. At one point i had the wireless applet added to the dock. When i try do "nm-applet" in terminal it says: An instance of nm-applet is already running. ** (nm-applet:2897): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<Wizard> jnsl_, does cairo dock have tray (freedesktop notification area)
<jnsl_> when i look at properties on my notification area on the panel it says known applications: Network Manager Applet, and further down the list i find nm-applet
<jnsl_> <Wizard> no, i have disabled that now
<Wizard> ok, if one instance is already running, kill it
<jnsl_> k  sec
<Wizard> personally I hate network manager :S
<Sysi> try notification are preferences, set max icon sixe to be smaller
<Sysi> or bigger, try
<jnsl_> done
<jnsl_> and then try restart with nm-applet ? (nm-applet is the default network manager applet in xubuntu right ?)
<Wizard> yup
<jnsl_> Hey guys still cant get this to work, i tried scaling the icons etc
<jnsl_> and killing the process
<jnsl_> Im thinking that the problem is there is two network managers? nm-applet and Network Manager Applet, one of the probably was installed by cairo dock or ?
<Wizard> hmm, could be
<Wizard> but I don't know cairo dock
<Wizard> actually anything which has dock in name ;P
<jnsl_> can i open libreoffice with the GTKLookAndFeel ? :)
<ochosi> jnsl_: what exactly do you mean? (do you have the libreoffice-gtk package installed?)
<ochosi> can i map an arbitrary key-combination to send the signal of the Xf68AudioPlay signal? (meaning: pressing the "play" button on a multimedia-button-keyboard)
<cYmen> What's the appropriate way to set the LC_ and LANGUAGE variables?
<Wizard> by using "language settings"
<TheSheep> or selecting language at the login screen
<cYmen> hm...
<cYmen> okay so I just set the formats to german style, but that didn't help make the measurements in libreoffice metric
<cYmen> I'll try language
<cYmen> oh..hm..seems I cannot change that
<Wizard> cYmen, does libreoffice not respect language settings?
<Wizard> :>
<cYmen> Wizard: I don't know I can't change the language. :D
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> hmm, try this: open terminal and do: export LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<Wizard> I mean, yourlanguage_YOURCOUNTRY.UTF-8 :>
<Wizard> or better, export LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
<cYmen> Instead I'm currently trying the language setting in the libreoffice settings.
<cYmen> But I just tried what you suggest and it didn't help.
<cYmen> Gotta go to lunch, talk to you later.
<Wizard> k
<ochosi> cYmen: if it's just about libreoffice's measurement units in the rulers etc i think you have to change it in the libreoffice settings (same goes for page size a4 instead of letter)
<ochosi> cYmen: go to tools > options > libreoffice writer > general and change the measurement unit there
<Wizard> ochosi, like allways :/
<Wizard> same problems - applications tend to ommit localisations, are glibc locales so hard to use? :/
<cYmen> ah well...that's what I wanted anyway...
<qwert666> do you know any good workspace switcher for xfce ? (my panels are hide and most of my app are on fullscreen)
<charlie-tca> sure, xfce workspace switcher added to the panel works well
<qwert666> added to the panel? my panel is set to autohide
<Sysi> if you used openbox it would give you popup ehwn switching workspace
<charlie-tca> You could create a small unhidden panel
<n2diy> findsmb shows the wired connections to my router, is there a command to show the wireless connections?
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> the motherboard has been changed, and now the front audio doesnt work
<charlie-tca> Was it plugged back into the motherboard?
<charlie-tca> I ask because I do have a system here that has front jacks, with no place on the motherboard to plug them in
<charlie-tca> oops, missed the three minute mark
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: Was it plugged back into the motherboard?
<charlie-tca> I ask because I do have a system here that has front jacks, with no place on the motherboard to plug them in
<Arpad2> charlie-tca: yes, I've just checked it
<Arpad2> should new drivers to be installed?
<charlie-tca> do the rear jacks work?
<charlie-tca> normally, linux will see the changes and install the drivers
<Arpad2> rear works
<charlie-tca> check the mixer and make sure the front is not muted or turned off
<charlie-tca> maybe install pavucontrol to turn the front on
<Arpad2> ok.
<user> Hi guys i'm running xubuntu 9.04 and i want to upgrade to 9.10 but it's deprecated any suggestions ?
<user> ping
<qballer> so ?
<Sysi> you should do clean install of more recent release, 10.04 LTS will be supported over a year onvards
<qballer> no way to go around that ?
<charlie-tca> qballer: 9.10 is also obsolete now
<charlie-tca> I would do a fresh install of a supported release
<qballer> i want to get to 11.04 with out fresh installing.
<qballer> is it possibile.
<charlie-tca> no it is not possible
<charlie-tca> You can not upgrade from 9.04, so it won'
<qballer> Ok thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> won't be possible
<qballer> i thought maybe and i can download it from some where else.
<Sysi> (bad odds to get working system after many upgrades too)
<qballer> Ok guys thanks. Back to programing now.
<qballer> bye
<Arpad2> does BIOS setting affect enabling front audio?
<charlie-tca> It can, depends on the BIOS
<charlie-tca> Some do require specifically turning on the front outputs
<charlie-tca> some motherboards also have jumpers for that
<WallyJ2K> I am trying to use the Live CD for 10.04 and it is still on the xubuntu logo screen. The DVD light is still on, but it's been 15 minutes. Thoughts?
<likemindead> Working now, WallyJ2K?
<WallyJ2K> Sorry. Got disconnected. Did anyone get a chance to look at my question?
<WallyJ2K> Sorry... was connected via work computer. Now on home PC
<likemindead> Did you run the examine disc for errors option?
<likemindead> Or use the MD5 to verify?
<WallyJ2K> Didn't see anyone's reply because my work LAN wasn't letting any traffic back in or something
<WallyJ2K> what should I do? Sorry for asking you to repeat
<WallyJ2K> I still see the logo
<likemindead> Is it a super-old machine? Low on RAM? Shouldn't normally take that long.
<WallyJ2K> yes
<WallyJ2K> old HP laptop
<WallyJ2K> 256MB of RAM
<WallyJ2K> I can run the Check disc function just to be sage
<WallyJ2K> *safe
<likemindead> I would.
<charlie-tca> hm, going to take around 22 minutes, I would think
<likemindead> Also, the "alternate" install disc would be helpful to install.
<WallyJ2K> does the "alternate" just change the way it installs?
<gregplus> How to install RealPlayer on Xubuntu 11.04?
<likemindead> There isn't a RealPlayer client for Linux, I don't think. (Thankfully.)
<likemindead> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=RealPlayer+Linux
<charlie-tca> WallyJ2K: alternate installer does not have the live session, so you can't see if it will work first
<WallyJ2K_> I am dloading the alternate iso just in case
 * charlie-tca was serious about the 22 minutes to boot the live session, too. He has a pII with 256MB ram that takes that long
<WallyJ2K_> I am running the check disc
<WallyJ2K_> Cool Charlie... That's good to know. Hopefully it is that simple
<WallyJ2K_> I am going to try and let the disc check complete just to be sure, then try and run a live session
<WallyJ2K_> Sometimes with old machines it is very difficult to know how long to wait on a process before troubleshooting
<Luig1> Wow
<Luig1> It saddens me that this channel is so empty
<Luig1> I wish Xubuntu would gain popularity faster
<Luig1> Xfce kinda deserves the attention now that Gnome is unrecognizable and Unity is... similar. I wonder though
<Luig1> Why has LXDE generated so much buzz?
<Luig1> I mean, I tried it out
<Luig1> It was OK
<Sysi> it's *really* light
<Luig1> Well, yes
<Sysi> unity and gnome3 are pretty good if you try using logic instead of thinking how has it been done in 90s
<Luig1> I think Gnome 3 has some good ideas going, but it felt half finished
<Luig1> I mean, like the panel and the "desktop" area
<likemindead> Xfce 4 Life.
<Sysi> my desktop is always empty, but I really wouöd change some parts in gnome3
<Luig1> I hope they'll let you change more of the interface moving forward. But in any case, that's why I'm surprised that Xubuntu has grown more quickly. It almost feels like the successor of Gnome 2, in look and feel. I'm not saying it's the same, not at all
<Luig1> But it has a lot more in common than, say, Unity
<Luig1> has not* grown more quickly
<Arpad2> charlie-tca: front audio works now :), in BIOS instead of auto only enabled was good for front panel audio
<charlie-tca> Great! Glad you found that.
<WallyJ2K_> It is interesting that the Disc check is still showing the xubuntu logo
<WallyJ2K_> ubuntu 11 didn't take this long to load and do a disc check, so I doubt it is my PC at this point
<charlie-tca> probably bad burn or bad download
<charlie-tca> I normally give things 30 minutes on the old pc, if it isn't doing what it should, I question it.
<WallyJ2K_> When I hit the Esc key, it says stdin: I/O error, so it looks like it can't read the DVD
<WallyJ2K_> I think I'll switch and burn the alternative iso to a DVD
<WallyJ2K_> Does the alternative iso still install the same version, just with a simpler installer?
<WallyJ2K_> or is it a different version
<charlie-tca> same installed results. Just different method of installing
<WallyJ2K_> cool
<WallyJ2K_> burning alternate now
<charlie-tca> Uses less memory for the installer
<Arpad2> how to blanc cd-rw live cd with xfburn. ?
<charlie-tca> with great difficulty
<charlie-tca> I gave up -rw's as too hard to use
<Arpad2> its pity, I would like to make a live cd with a newer version without vasting a disk
<knome> in xfburn, there is a button "blank cd-rw" ??
<Arpad2> correct
<Arpad2> no
<Arpad2> only Blanc Disk
<knome> right, my button says "blank cd-rw"
<Arpad2> newer version?
<knome> whatever is in natty by default
<Arpad2> indeed, my vision is very narrow
<Arpad2> thx
<WallyJ2K_> Disc check is running wonderfully on the alternate CD
<WallyJ2K_> started almost immediately
<WallyJ2K_> Disc check successful.. Now installing via alternate CD
<charlie-tca> yup, then the other one was probably a bad burn
<WallyJ2K_> yep. Very different experience so far
<WallyJ2K_> What is an LVM?
<WallyJ2K_> I'm on the partitioning portion of the install
<charlie-tca> logical volume manager
<WallyJ2K_> Do I need one?
<WallyJ2K_> or "it"
<charlie-tca> a way to make all the disks act like one big hard drive, and add to it easy
<charlie-tca> I don't use it
<WallyJ2K_> I only have one HD
<charlie-tca> Then probably not
<WallyJ2K_> so I think I'll go with "use entire disk"
<Arpad2> can I upgrade 32 bit distro version with 64 bit?
<WallyJ2K_> up to 25% on the "Select and install software" stage... going well so far...
<knome> Arpad2, you can't upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit, but 32-bit will work on 64-bit.
<Arpad2> so ifI would like to install a 64 bit version, I would have erase the 32 bit and istall the new one
<knome> yes
<Arpad2> and what are the differencies between the two from the user percpective?
<WallyJ2K> So... the installation seemed to work fine, but when it rebooted, it showed the xubuntu logo, then the screen went black. I turned off the PC and turned it back on... same thing
<WallyJ2K> It did throw an error on my screen about my wireless adapter, but I expected that because it's broadcom
<charlie-tca> does it have a spinning cursor? Does the monitor stay on?
<WallyJ2K> monitor seems to be on. no cursor
<charlie-tca> Can you switch to tty's using ctrl+Alt+F2, f3, f4, f5, f6 ?
<charlie-tca> alt+f7 puts you back on the original screen
<WallyJ2K> I tried all of those combinations. Screen didn't change
<WallyJ2K> I read once on ubuntu forums about a laptop install that immediately went into suspend mode because it read the laptop lid as being closed.
<WallyJ2K> Could that be happening?
<WallyJ2K> the power light is slowly blinking which makes me think that might be the case
<WallyJ2K> oh... and the battery is bad on the laptop
<WallyJ2K> it doesn't hold a charge
<WallyJ2K> so it may be reading the low battery and forcing suspend or hibernate
<charlie-tca> could be
<WallyJ2K> wonder what it will do if I boot with no battery in the laptop
<charlie-tca> some work, some won't do anything without the battery
<WallyJ2K> I'm about to find out
<WallyJ2K> logo flickered... still black screen
<WallyJ2K> fan spins high for a minute or two, then slows a bunch
<WallyJ2K> not sure what it is doing
<WallyJ2K> I can't even get to a terminal window to try anything
<WallyJ2K> or look at my xorg.conf
<WallyJ2K> or log
<WallyJ2K> can I hit a key when I see the logo or something?
<WallyJ2K> it got all the way through the installation
<WallyJ2K> how do you try rescue mode?
<WallyJ2K> ok... held down shift to get into recovery mode
<WallyJ2K> still gives me the b43 wireless error
<WallyJ2K> but gets to the recovery menyu
<WallyJ2K> Suggestions?
<WallyJ2K> I am going to try failsafe grpahics mode
<WallyJ2K> ok... it actually shows a dialog box
<WallyJ2K> nice
<WallyJ2K> ok... loaded low graphics mode for a session just to see if it would work
<WallyJ2K> brought up the login
<WallyJ2K> logged in properly
<charlie-tca> That's a gain
<WallyJ2K> very true
<WallyJ2K> now I can try to install my video driver manually
<WallyJ2K> however you do that...
<WallyJ2K> tips?
<WallyJ2K> Update manager says there are 119 updates.... lol
<WallyJ2K> Should I try to update the video driver through Update Manager or by using the terminal/
<WallyJ2K> ?
<madnick> There is a thing called "Additional drivers"
<madnick> In "System", where you can check for drivers
<WallyJ2K> I see System under Applications, but don't see Additional Drivers
<WallyJ2K> do you mean "Hardware Drivers"?
<charlie-tca> hardware drivers?
<madnick> Yes
<charlie-tca> same thing
<WallyJ2K> gotcha
<WallyJ2K> just being careful
<charlie-tca> sorry, stuffing my face
<WallyJ2K> I'm finally seeing something. :)
<WallyJ2K> Thanks for helping me while stuffing. ;)
<charlie-tca> Gonna let madnick do it
<charlie-tca> got to go run a test
<madnick> okay
<WallyJ2K> thank you both
<WallyJ2K> The Hardware Drivers window is up, but it only shows my wireless card, not my video card
<madnick> okay
<madnick> Do you know what video drivers you have?
<madnick> err..
<madnick> video card
<WallyJ2K> I translated. :)  My laptop has an Intel Xtreme video card
<madnick> Oh its an on chip carD?
<madnick> i945?
<WallyJ2K> hmm
<WallyJ2K> 1 sec. I can tell  ya
<madnick> Would be great :)
<WallyJ2K>  Display controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<madnick> that sorta seems as if it has the drivers supported
<madnick> WallyJ2K: what Xubuntu version are you using?
<WallyJ2K> 10.0.4
<WallyJ2K> 10.04
<WallyJ2K> not sure what is hanging up a regular boot up
<madnick> could you run cat /etc/X11/xorg.con
<WallyJ2K> just know that it has only worked in Recovery low resolution so far
<madnick> could you run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Device
#xubuntu 2011-08-04
<w3bcrawler> do i have to install a particular version of xubuntu for a laptop
<charlie-tca> 386 or 64bit?
<w3bcrawler> all i see is the desktop version
<w3bcrawler> 386
<charlie-tca> We don't have special versions for desktop vs laptop, just 32 or 64bit
<w3bcrawler> k :) thank you
<bl00dy> sorry im a newbie how to login as root ?\
<Unit193> bl00dy: Why do you want to login as root? That has be disabled for security/safety reasons.
<bl00dy> i want to remove a directory but it says cannot remove don't know why i thought it would remove it as root cz it has privileges
<Unit193> Alright, what dir?
<bl00dy> it's in opt/metasploit framework
<bl00dy> i was just testing it if i can install it but couldn't and i want to remove it now
<Unit193> Hit alt+F2 and type  gksu thunar
<bl00dy> ok thanks man :) is this the only way i can login as root or i  can also use any command from terminal ?
<Unit193> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Unit193> To run terminal commands, you just use sudo (!sudo to learn more)
<bl00dy> ok thanks man :)
<xubuntu376> Hey.
<xubuntu376> Will I be able to switch Xubuntu over to Lubuntu once it becomes a more stable project?
<Unit193> You should be able to, what do you think is wrong with it now? (This more belongs in #Lubuntu though)
<xubuntu376> Well, I'm still using Xubuntu 10.04, for starters.  :-)
<Unit193> Do you plan on switching? If you do, do you plan to go Xubuntu 10.04 > Xubuntu 12.04 > Lubuntu 12.04 ?
<xubuntu376> 12? What? Where?  :-)
<xubuntu376> That's a fairly huge jump?
<Unit193> It's the next LTS (IIRC) You would have to upgrade 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 now . You can't jumb versions, only from version to version or LTS to LTS
<xubuntu376> I'll probably go LTS --> LTS.
<xubuntu376> If that can be done.
<xubuntu376> I thought 10.04 was the last LTS?
<Unit193> Yes it currently is
<xubuntu376> Okay.
<Unit193> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xubuntu376> My head is spinning. Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Fedora, it's all too much.  :-)
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<nankura> hey guys, anyone around?
<nankura> i have a phew questions if anyone has time
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pleia2> :)
<nankura> xD
<nankura> Ok basically. ubuntu and mint are both known for bloat, programs u dont need etc, but i like it, i love mint 10 but i hate gnome/kde these days, the path choices are just blegh. so i want to try XFCE, i tried openbox but thats not for me, so XFCE was suggested, i was curious what xubuntu is like on speed/bloat with all those programs installed from ubuntu
<nankura> i had a look at mints XFCE, but i think they changed it to much
<nankura> xubuntu at least keeps the dock/top bar
<pleia2> you can always customize your panels
<pleia2> delete and add them, move them around
<pleia2> bloat-wise you can slim down xfce from the default easier than you can kde or gnome, but you really won't get much faster unless you go with something like openbox or lxde
<nankura> hm
<nankura> well
<nankura> on arch XFCE was only using 100-200MB of ram
<nankura> which is the same as openbox
<nankura> either way , its faster than gnome or kde :P
<nankura> thats the simple fact lol
<pleia2> yeah, you can get it pretty slim if you get rid on panel indicators and don't turn on flashy stuff
<pleia2> benchmarks put xubuntu out of the box not much faster than ubuntu though
<pleia2> I've customized mine a lot to make it faster and simple, but I don't use xfce just because I can make it faster :) I quite like the whole thing
<nankura> do you have any links to benchmarks?
<nankura> im quite curious
<nankura> and yea i know u can always just install and try these things, the reason i ask is because i have a download limit each month
<nankura> so i have to pick what i download carefully
<nankura> and i was wondering which XFCE distro to grab
<pleia2> they change with each release, I'd just google for xubuntu benchmark ubuntu
<pleia2> I think you'll find most people here are a bit bias :) I like the stability and quality that comes from the ubuntu respositories so I go with xubuntu
<nankura> oh i definatly agree with you man
<nankura> ive tried arch and thats not for me
<nankura> i dont like the fact that with rolling distro's your linux can completely break at anytime
<nankura> u can just be sitting there, update comes, bang, nothing works lol
<pleia2> not a man, but yeah, arch is certainly a different kind of linux
<nankura> i love ubuntus .deb and stability
 * pleia2 nods
<xubuntu376> FreeBSD with Blackbox.. I mean, oh wait.. Xubuntu! Yeah!
<nankura> oh sorry :P
<pleia2> xubuntu376 :)
<nankura> well id love to join with the xubuntu community! :D
<nankura> i do love having a software manager/updater/package manager
<nankura> on arch u didnt even have a package manager unless u got a gui pkg x.x
<pleia2> I used fluxbox prior to xfce, it's still in active development and it's quite fast (still run it on my debian boxes)
<nankura> i remember the fluxbox mint derive
<nankura> i wonder what happened to it
<pleia2> probably can still just install fluxbox like you did openbox
<xubuntu376> Real men use a console connection and vi.
<xubuntu376> Console over serial, that is.  :-D
<xubuntu376> Or 2600 baud, whichever you prefer.  :-D
<xubuntu376> You kids and your fancy Linux junk!  :-D
 * pleia2 adjusts the settings on xubuntu376's time machine
<nankura> can you use openbox with XFCE
<nankura> ive seen youtube vids off it
<nankura> and its really smooth and nice looking
<pleia2> yeah, you don't need to use xfwm
<nankura> how do u set that up?
<Unit193> You scared him off
<pleia2> Unit193: the adjustment worked!
<nankura> lol
<pleia2> nankura: I'm not sure, sorr
<pleia2> y
<nankura> all good
<nankura> um final question
<nankura> which xubuntu version is best atm, 11.04 alpha or 10.10 for stability
<pleia2> 11.04 has been released, 11.10 is alpha (not recommended for stability)
<pleia2> 11.04 is great, ships with xfce 4.8 which is quite nice :)
<nankura> :D
<pleia2> btw, the version numbers are just Year.Month of release, so you can tell when they are released by version number (so 11.04 was 2011 April, 11.10 will be 2011 October)
<nankura> xD
<nankura> yea
<nankura> im downloading it now
<nankura> im always scared of new distro's tho, ive tried alot, and nothing has just "worked", gnome + compiz was to choppy during gaming ( its a compiz problem not my pc , confirmed ) on mint/ubuntu, archlinux was to much manual labour, and i dont like the missing stability, gentoo is just ew, lol
<nankura> its so hard to find the right distro
<nankura> the only one i used that truely "worked" out of the box, and used gallium3d so gaming was amazingly fast, was fedora 15 gnome
<nankura> the only reason i cant use fedora as a main is the low repo support and .rpm is a dead format, .deb is much more popular and has things i need
<nankura> so im preying xubuntu is one i can settle in with
<charlie-tca> If you have an nvidia card and want gallium, you just go to System -> Additional Drivers, choose the experimental driver instead of nvidia driver
<nankura> yea xD
<nankura> i have a GTX 460 SE 1gb
<nankura> uhm one question
<nankura> is 32 bit PAE enabled?
<nankura> with PAE i tend to use 32bit, i only have 4GB of ram so i dont really need 64bit, and i have had trouble with 64bit programs and 32bit programs with debian/ubuntu derives
<pleia2> pretty sure
<nankura> even linux isnt 100% solid on 64bit with 32bit apps yet
<nankura> just curious which version i should download
<pleia2> 32bit one should be fine
<pleia2> (I use 64bit but I don't use any 32bit apps)
<nankura> ah
<nankura> i use alot of 32bit native games
 * pleia2 nods
<nankura> and wine
<nankura> wine with 64bit is a pain
<pleia2> yeah
<jmcantrell> if i install xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install, is it easily uninstalled if i want to go back?
<nankura> why would u install the desktop o.0
<nankura> just install the full blown thing
<nankura> Uhm quick question
<nankura> one problem i have with XFCE/openbox is the use of the alsa sound packages, alsa doesnt work well for me , pulse does, i know some people prefer alsa, but i prefer pulse
<nankura> in mint 10, i instantly removed there sound manager and installed pure pulse and the pulse applet which starts on the taskbar when it boots up
<nankura> im wondering if u can do that in xubuntu
<nankura> and if it supports the gnome applet
<charlie-tca> pulse audio is already installed
<charlie-tca> I don't know pulse applet
<charlie-tca> yes, you can install the gnome applet
<charlie-tca> yes, you can remove the xfce4-mixer
<nankura> oh ok
<jmcantrell> anyone know?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> it is never as easy to uninstall as to install
<jmcantrell> what are some things that would be missed if i'm used to gnome?
<ball> jmcantrell: bloat? ;-)
<jmcantrell> heh
<jmcantrell> i have no doubt, but i was more curious about the things that i would be sad to leave behind ;)
<charlie-tca> I don't know what you will miss. I don't use gnome or unity or kde
<charlie-tca> I don't miss anything from it
<jmcantrell> ok
<ball> I was undecided (for use at work) between Xubuntu and Ubuntu back when Ubuntu was built on Gnome 2.  Since the move to Unity, Xubuntu is a natural choice.
<ball> Unity would not be a sensible choice for my users.
<charlie-tca> unfortunately, the more Ubuntu does with unity, the less compatible it is to run both Ubuntu and Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> I think 10.04 worked well to have both desktop environments installed.
<jrmy> so i just did a fresh install of xubuntu 10.04.. can anyone remind me how to install adobe flash?
<jrmy> idk if its included in the updates that i got aka the 300 some odd amount
<jrmy> i remember that i have to addsun something to teh repositories list but i cant remember exactly
<pleia2> sun is for java, flashplugin-installer is the package you want for flash
<jrmy> oh yeah... java.. lol im probably gonna need that too.. thats why i remembered sun
<jrmy> but cool, thanks
<jrmy> brb restart needed
<bkerensa> Hi Guys... Does Xubuntu have any known issues with slow wifi speeds?
<bkerensa> Im getting horrible speed on Xubuntu yet if I boot into ubuntu the issue is not there
<jrmy> ok so how do install java?
<TheSheep> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nankura> hey guys :D
<nankura> i made this post regarding ubuntu, its to long to post here so ill just give u guys the link
<nankura> xubuntu* i mean
<nankura> on the ubuntu forums
<nankura> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817950
<jrmy> little bit different from last time
<jrmy> the first link worked btw
<jrmy> first link included the sun java packages
<jrmy> just had to add to the repositories sources
<jrmy> thanks
<Night-hacks> hi
<Night-hacks> i've installed xubuntu desktop using aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Night-hacks> how can i remve it completely ?
<Night-hacks> hey is there anybody out there !?
<n2diy> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<nankura> Hey all :D
<nankura> how do i remove alsa and the sound manager in xubuntu up the top right?
<nankura> anyone here know conky well?
<digital_rouge> hello is this the channel wher ei can get help with ubuntu?
<Sysi> if you're using it with xfce
<digital_rouge> lol i dont think im using that
<nankura> hey guys im trying to edit startup items with XFCE, like in gnome you had startup applications and a gui for it, but im not sure how with XFCE
<Sysi> setings → sessions and startup → autostart tab
<nankura> thanks sysi :D
<ionite> anyone here?
<Sysi> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ionite> how do i update flash in xubuntu?
<ionite> meaning install a plug in.
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ionite> i got this message: Could not download all repository indexes  The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<ionite> i got this too
<TheSheep> ionite: you need to be connected to the internet
<TheSheep> ionite: what version of xubuntu do you have?
<ionite> 11.04
<ionite> TheSheep: 11.04
<TheSheep> ionite: so you installed it using the ubuntu software center?
<ionite> yeah, i am trying now.
<Alan> Is there actually a GUI for configuring multiple monitors in xubuntu?
<Alan> I see that i can change the wallpapers for each monitor, but not actually switch between clone and extended mode...
<Wizard> Alan, install arandr
<Alan> that's a bit... meh
<Alan> as in the fact there is something that somewhat understands more than one monitor, but it's missing pretty much all the useful features...
<Alan> (the XFCE settings stuff i mean)
<Wizard> I agree
<Wizard> xfce settings has many flaws
<Alan> seems a little incomplete
<Alan> still better than gnome3 though :|
<Alan> eh, screw this
<Wizard> gnome3 lacks many settings applets, but they have xrandr settings :>
<Alan> like it matters - it has pretty much no usability on a multi-monitor system
<Wizard> Alan, fill feature request in launchpad
<Alan> especially what I'm doing which is running multi-monitor inside a VM
<Wizard> or rather bug report
<Wizard> I think it's a bug
<Wizard> useless settings windw ;)
<Alan> Wizard: if it hasn't been filed as a bug and accepted already then there is something seriously wrong anyway
<Alan> I think i'll stick with linux mint for now
<Alan> here's hoping they fork gnome2
<Alan> instead of trying to see how they can "mintify" gnome3
<Wizard> I'll check it this evening, currently I'm quite busy
<Wizard> Alan, gnome3 has "old" desktop
<Wizard> I suppose RedHat won't allow removing good, old gnome-panel and desktop :)
<Wizard> it would kill RHEL
<Alan> Wizard: except all attempt to keep any "classic desktop" polish has been thrown out
<Alan> Unity is almost OK in some circumstances
<Wizard> bleh
<Wizard> personal taste, I like gnome3 more
<Wizard> but from most of it i like xfce :)
<Alan> but really I'm getting irritated that all the DE developers seem to be smoking the same "let's make a single-application appliance!" crack
<Alan> it's almost like they don't even use a computer for anything
<Alan> (which i find hard to believe, since they must be doing some kind of development work...)
<Alan> Maybe it's just a sign of a new generation of developers entering open-source with different preconceptions of how things should work
<Alan> Aaaaanyway, that's enough ranting
<Alan> I really like XFCE, but it still needs a bit more polish that I don't have the time to chase at the moment :P
<Wizard> ehehe :)
<w3bcrawler> umm how do i disable session saving
<w3bcrawler> more specifically.. in my settings manager, the option to save the session is unchecked, however my session is still being saved
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and select it to prompt on logout, uncheck tap there
<Sysi> it remembers to keep it unchecked
<w3bcrawler> k thanks i'm gonna give that a shot
<Sysi> I think there is some bug about setting it to "don't save" automatically
<w3bcrawler> worked like a charm, thanks
<zagrev> Hi, anyone updated their bios from within linux?
<zagrev> got a bios update for my mb  but dont want to install xp just to install an update :(
<TheSheep> zagrev: boot from a dos disquette? :)
<zagrev> got no floppy drive
<TheSheep> zagrev: I suppose you need to ask the support of the manufacturer
<TheSheep> zagrev: I wouldn't try it
<charlie-tca> !bios
<TheSheep> nope
<charlie-tca> there is a program for that, but I don't know what happened with it
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: coreboot?
<charlie-tca> I think that is it
<charlie-tca> does it work anymore?
<TheSheep> I think there is a program for thinkpads and another for dells
<charlie-tca> could also download freedos and do it with that
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: unless the upgrade program is a windows exe
<charlie-tca> I keep an old win98 boot disk around for updating bios
 * charlie-tca thinks that tells the age of the computers he has, too
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: does it work from just the installer's console?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: don't worry, the last windows I had is 95
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I boot to dos
<charlie-tca> I never quite get to windows
 * TheSheep checks if there is an update for his bios
<charlie-tca> zagrev: TheSheep is correct though. many manucturers now let us upgrade from linux
<TheSheep> wow, my bios upgrade comes as a cd image
<TheSheep> neat
<w3bcrawler> so i managed to get xfce to stop saving the session all the time.. but now it won't remember any information that i put in a program.. ie: for XChat, I have to enter my alias, username, real name, and server addy.
<cody-somerville> w3bcrawler, xchat like to segfault when being shutdown
<w3bcrawler> om
<w3bcrawler> omg
<w3bcrawler> cody
<w3bcrawler> somerville32 emirite
<DASDSDADS> hi
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<David-A> hi!
<pmjdebruijn> I've used Ubuntu for some time now, as probably many others, I'm unsure about Unity/GNOME3, I have mixed feelings, both good and bad
<pmjdebruijn> I'm looking at Xubuntu now, and I'm impressed to the degree which it has progressed
<pmjdebruijn> however, I particularly hate the Xfce notifier
<pmjdebruijn> is it hard to used regular's ubuntu's notify-osd I guess?
<pmjdebruijn> I just remove the xfce one and install the other
<pmjdebruijn> sorry s/I/or/
<David-A> pmjdebruijn: (no answer) good point. what happens if you install xfce4-notifyd or notification-daemon-xfce? it should uninstall the other notifier, i think. (remember what it uninstalls, and reinstall that if it didnt work, tell me if it works, maybe i'll try it too)
<jrmy> so anyone know how i can setup my onboard sound so that it can be more compliant with sound recording programs?
<jrmy> i'd liek to use ardour but it cant seem to detect my sound controller
<jrmy> ive got 10.04
<jrmy> i wonder if 11.04 would work well on my machine
<jrmy> i forget how to upgrade though...
<jrmy> how would i upgrade to 11.04 and not 10.10? i followed some instructions but it says ubuntu 10.10 is available
<jrmy> i'd rather use a stable release
<jrmy> do i have to upgrade by each level?
<knome> jrmy, yes
<jrmy> ah.. thats why i was confused
<jrmy> is ubuntu more popular for a choice of an OS as being on more of a comparative level with mac and windows?
<pimperle> is there a way to deactivate the <s-up> and <s-down> shortcuts in xfce terminal to use them in vim with the drawit addon?
<pimperle> the terminal should somehow detect that it cannot scroll in the current application and hence deactivate the shortcuts
<David-A> jrmy: I think thats a matter of opinion. I would say ubuntu is more userfrienly than win and less than mac.
<pimperle> i found the switch to deactivate the shortcuts alltogether, however when not in some application i'd liket o keep them
<pimperle> the terminal detects the change from shell to vim, which causes the scroll bar to enlarge the slider full width and allow for no scrolling as long as the editor is open
<David-A> (everyoneelse: i just realised it could be a bait, sorry if i just started a war)
<David-A> jrmy: do you need a super-easy OS yourself or are setting one up for grandma? In the later case, most popular linux distros can be set up to be userfriendly enough.
<jrmy> i was just wondering if more peopel were using linux nowadays or not
<jrmy> i remember reading a review about ubuntu saying that it was starting to get on the same level as windows 7
<jrmy> or something like that
<charlie-tca> jrmy: you might want to investigate UbuntuStudio for sound. They have more options installed by default
<jrmy> thanks.. i'll see if my problems are adverted after updating to 11.04
<charlie-tca> okay. Please make sure yo upgrade to each number in sequence
<David-A> jrmy: some sites reporting OS popularities and trends: http://www.w3counter.com/globalstats.php , http://marketshare.hitslink.com/os-market-share.aspx?spider=1&qprid=9  (i dont know which ones are unbiased)
<jrmy> ah
<David-A> jrmy: I have tried winxp, win7 and many versions of ubuntu. I would say win7 as of january 2011 has not quite reached the level of ubuntu as of 2009 yet. IMHO
<jrmy> i'd say that linux can be much more of a customizable OS then win dows
<jrmy> windows*
<jrmy> though it depends on your level of computing knowledge i suppose
<jrmy> idk.. i havent seen any other distro thats easier to learn then ubuntu
<jrmy> so how many changes did they make from 10.04 to 11.04?
<jrmy> any big differences in other words
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> very big changes since we moved from xfce 4.6 to xfce 4.8
<jrmy> cool
<jrmy> well time to restart so i can upgrade to 11.04 next brb.. as long as it works without issue..
#xubuntu 2011-08-05
<jrmy> i did like 10.10 when i tried it with a live cd but it didnt work with my video controller with a computer i used to have
<ionite> i am currently using XFCE but i kept receiving this: Fetched 522 kB in 3min 22s (2,583 B/s) W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, 
<charlie-tca> wait an hour and attempt to update again
<ionite> i waited for days and tried several times
<ionite> i suspect it's the partial files that's causing these problems.
<charlie-tca> what partial files?
<charlie-tca> according to that, your mirror is missing some files
<ionite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658947/
<charlie-tca> and that can take a few days or more sometimes to get updated
<charlie-tca> it is normal to not fetch partial files
<ionite> can't i change mirror or something?
<ionite> charlie-tca: can't i change mirror or something?
<charlie-tca> what command are you using?
<ionite> sudo apt-get update
<ionite> btw how can i d/l the mp3 codec to open my mp3 files? the software centre seems unable to do so.
<charlie-tca> use Synaptic Package Manager instead
<ionite> charlie-tca: so i click reload at the manager?
<charlie-tca> You can try a different mirror, yes
<charlie-tca> yes
<ionite> charlie-tca: i receive this @ synaptics managerFailed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<charlie-tca> yes, the mirror is not updated yet
<ionite> charlie-tca: so can i change mirror at synaptics?
<charlie-tca> it's the same message. now seach for the mp3 codec
<ionite> i got so many down the lists regarding mp3 , which should i choose?
<ionite> charlie-tca: so how do i change mirror @ the syn manager?
<charlie-tca> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<charlie-tca> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<charlie-tca> this one, I think - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<jrmy> wow.. when have you been able to drag a window into another session.. or whatever its called by dragging either all the way left or right?
<jrmy> workspace*
<charlie-tca> in Xubuntu, it simply depends on your settings. I been able to do that since 2006
<jrmy> lol.. suprised i just found out
<ionite> charlie-tca: i can't find my adept manager?
<charlie-tca> I don't know what that is even. Are you using Kubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu doesn't use adept
<ionite> great! u left
<ionite> can anyone help me with my mp3 codec?
<ball> ionite: What's it doing?
<ionite> ball: can't play mp3 files
<ball> ionite: Did you choose to add the Fluendo codec thing at install-time?
<ionite> ball: sorry i dunoe. i'm totally an idiot to ubuntu.
<ionite> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temp
<David-A> ionite: if still problem with the mirror when updating, try another in system>admin>softwaresources setting Download From to another mirror, or let it select one automatically.
<David-A> ionite: (remember what it was before if you one day want to change back)
<ionite> David-A: ok thanks!
<ionite> ball: so how do i solve the mp3 problem?
<ball> ionite: Do you have access to the Internet from your Xubuntu machine?
<ionite> ball: yes
<ball> There's probably a way to install the Fluendo codec thing using Xubuntu's package manager... is that synaptic?
<ionite> ball: so u have a command or sometihng?
<David-A> ionite: the simplest way to enable mp3,wmv,flash and other restricted formats is to install the package xubuntu-restricted-extras. have you done that?
<ionite> David-A: i dun think so. what's the command line?
<ball> ionite: "sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ball> (what David-A said ;-)
<ball> ionite: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ball> Sorry, I forgot the install part there.
<ionite> ball: David-A E: Invalid operation ubuntu-restricted-extras
<David-A> note: "x" xubuntu-rest... for xubuntu
<ball> David-A: Oops.  Wish I'd known that earlier today.
<ball> Oh well.
<ball> I wonder if it's too late to fix that.
<ionite> E: Invalid operation xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ball> ionite: did you remember the "install" part?
<ionite> root@david-desktop:~# sudo apt-get xubuntu-restricted-extras install E: Invalid operation xubuntu-restricted-extras
<David-A> ionite: if you like a graphical interface, try Synaptic or SoftwareCenter and search for restricted
<ionite> David-A: it doesn't matter to me as long as it gets installed
<David-A> ionite: it does not matter to me either, but you dont have to remember picky syntax with a graphical interface.
<ionite> David-A: as long as the command i copy & paste are correct i'll be fine right?
<David-A> ionite: exactly right!
<ionite> David-A: so why didn't the command worked?
<David-A> ionite: the precondition "as long as the command i copy & paste are CORRECT" did not hold
<David-A> ionite: so YOUR logic were perfectly correct!
<ionite> David-A: Please explain to me as i am noob to ubuntu.
<David-A> ionite: open Synaptic or SoftwareCenter, search for "restricted" to find xubuntu-restricted-extras, install it.
<David-A> ionite: the person who introduced (x/k)ubuntu, did they not tell you that the first thing you do normally is to install (x/k)ubuntu-restricted-extras? (that for pantent/copyright reasons cannot be preinstalled in certain coutries)
<ball> Hello rynx
<ball> Almost all of my music is in Ogg/Vorbis format, but MP3 is handy for the podcasts that I listen to.
<ball> How long before that MP3 patent runs out?
<ionite> ball: where do u d/l ur songs?
<ball> ionite: I ripped mine from CD
<ball> (or rather, I'm in the process of ripping mine from CD)
<ball> I sometimes download the odd tune from ccmixter too
<ionite> can xbuntu read power point, word document files and excell file?
<David-A> ball: I googled your exact question. 2nd hit suggest mid 2010s, ie ca 2015. its on the internets so it must be true :) - but there are lawyers and lobbies, so it might be "never".
<ball> ionite: It's not Xubuntu's job to do that, but some of the provided applications might be able to
<ball> (e.g. Abiword, Gnumeric)
<ball> ...or you can install LibreOffice
<ionite> ball: so abiword can do it?
<ball> ionite: I'd have to check whether it can do WordPerfect
<ball> I know it can do (some?) MS Word files.
<ball> I usually delete both and install LibreOffice instead.
<David-A> ionite: openoffice.org and libreoffice suits can read those file types. (The docs will not always be shown exactly as in microsofts office programs.)
<ionite> libreoffice is better?
<ball> ionite: LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice.org.  I told my users it was just "the new name for OpenOffice.org"
<ball> ...they're on a need-to-know basis ;-)
<ionite> ball: so it's better than others?
<ball> ionite: I don't know.  Haven't tried the others since we moved to LibreOffice
<David-A> ionite: I think what is best depends on what you need. I think AbiWord might be easier to use, but Open/LibreOffice might have better compatibility with Word if that is important.
<ionite> David-A: abit word can read powerpoint files?
<David-A> ionite: Its so easy to install all alternatives and try them for yourself. Then uninstall the ones you dont want.
<ionite> David-A: i'm a noob to ubuntu. it's been rather difficult to adapt since windows. so i'm still figuring it out.
<ball> I want to like AbiWord, but I've found it to be buggy.
<ball> ...to the point where I don't want to use it when I have work to do.
<David-A> ionite: Synaptic and SoftwareCenter will be your friends. When you want a music player, search for music or player, read the descriptions of packages found, install the interesting one, try them, uninstall if not like. Also search in ubuntuforums.org (or your local ubuntu forum site) if others have had the same question. They are also your friends.
<David-A> ionite: and of course, you can ask here, we are your friends too. :)
<ionite> how do i connect to a network printer?
<David-A> ionite: I really dont know. Can you describe what isn't working as expected, then maybe someone can help.
<ionite> David-A: I mean any software that assist me to connect to the network printer?
<David-A> ionite: As I understand it, you dont install software for it, just set things up in different settings.
<ionite> David-A: which button do i click to see?
<jrmy> does xubuntu come with python?
<xubuntu338> hi mans :D
<xubuntu338> how i can see and change hot-key for netbook?
<xubuntu338> in xfce
<xubuntu338> dont see this config file
<TheSheep> xubuntu338: settings -> settings manager -> window manager -> keyboard
<xubuntu338> here havent setting example FN+R  off sound
<xubuntu338> but it work
<xubuntu338> where i cant find setting
<xubuntu338> can*
<xubuntu338> on openbox it was ~/openbox/activ.setting
<Sysi> you can set custom shortcut for something like amixer set Master mute
<xubuntu338> here was all hot key
<xubuntu338> no, me need other function
<Sysi> I think fn+something key combinations are handled by something on lower level than xfce
<Sysi> well set other action to that combination and see if it works?
<xubuntu338> but i cant find config for change combitation
<Sysi> isn't any
<xubuntu338> combination*
<xubuntu338> other FN+*  work too
<Sysi> just add the hotkey and command, according to what you want to do
<Sysi> what do you want to happen when you do what actually?
<nankura> hey world!
<xubuntu338> just when I had stood openbox configs to edit the hot key transferred to a lower level, then a layer of xfce is to transfer to a lower level, because I'm sure that officially supports acpi kernel my laptop
<xubuntu338> sry bad english :D
<Sysi> openbox is just a windowmanager.. you can use it with xfce though
<xubuntu338> i dont want use openbox, i want find this config who sends commands to the low level
<Sysi> if you just told me what you want to happen with some keyboard shortcut, I maybe could tell how it can be done
<xubuntu338> i want make work backlight on me nootebook
<xubuntu338> kernel is suppert me acpi 100%
<Sysi> but it needed some tweaking on openbox to make the buttons work?
<xubuntu338> with 2.6.38
<Sysi> if something worked with openbox, xfce shouldn't break it
<xubuntu338> on openbox it dont work, i edit hot-key config, example  FN+R > COMMANT #48
<xubuntu338> and backlight work
<xubuntu338> for lowe FN+CoMMAND #49
<Sysi> well, set that in xfce's hotkey dialog?
<Sysi> it's where TheSheep said it is
<xubuntu338> backlight is work
<xubuntu338> :D omg man big thx you, i dont see that i can add hotkey, i think i can only change :D
<xubuntu338> mYXAXAXA!!!!
<painkiller> =)
<painkiller> who have windows7 and xubuntu double boot, give me plz  /boot/grub/grub.conf
<painkiller> ???
<painkiller> nobody have? :D
<knome> grub configs might not be compatible, even if somebody had the same OS setup than you.
<knome> rather than asking for something specific, maybe try to tell us what the real problem is
<painkiller> i dont remember syntacsis
<painkiller> chainloader +1 and ....
<knome> google "windows 7 grub"
<Sysi> with grub2 it isn't done like that anyway, grub2 should find windows automatically
<painkiller> grub2 dont see my bootlaoder sda
<knome> Sysi, well, you can always force things even with grub2...
<Sysi> painkiller: try os-prober
<Sysi> you maybe need to install it, then run with sudo
<painkiller> i use sudo update-grub
<painkiller> and windows dont see
<knome> painkiller, so did you try os-prober as Sysi suggested?
<painkiller> ? i have installed grub
<painkiller> on /dev/sda
<knome> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.44ubuntu1 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 192 kB
<painkiller> in grub list havent windows
<knome> 'sudo apt-get install os-prober', 'sudo os-prober'
<painkiller> kk
<painkiller> os-prober dont give nothing
<painkiller> i have xubuntu 1104
<knome> are you sure the windows installation is valid?
<painkiller> y i have windows on /dev/sda2
<painkiller> and have boot windows /dev/sda1
<painkiller> 100mb
<painkiller> i want add to /boot/grub/grub.conf    /dev/sda1
<painkiller> but i dont remember syntacsis
<Sysi> it was added to /boot/grub/menu.lst but that was with old grub, not done anymore
<Sysi> os-prober just runs. not any output?
<Sysi> if it did that, run update-grub
<painkiller> i havent menu.lst  i have grub.conf
<painkiller> os-prober nothing
<painkiller> mb more easy take grun.conf ?
<nankura> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<nankura> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda1
<Sysi> nankura: how do you think that would help?
<painkiller> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<nankura> he wants grub on sda1 right?
<painkiller> sudo mount  -t ??? /dev/sda1 /mnt
<nankura> all he has to do is install it :/ then update it
<Sysi> no, he wants to boot to windows
<painkiller> what is fs
<nankura> ah
<painkiller> -t ntfs?
<nankura> then he needs to reinstall grub
<nankura> i had the same windows/ubuntu issue ages ago
<nankura> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1738723
<Sysi> painkiller: just run sudo os-prober ; sudo update-grub and reboot
<painkiller> os-prober  dont give nothing
<Sysi> that means it's succesful
<Sysi> no errors
<painkiller> Generating grub.cfg ...
<painkiller> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<painkiller> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<painkiller> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<painkiller> done
<painkiller> see dont have windows
<Sysi> okay, then you could try reinstalling grub
<painkiller> to which section,
<painkiller> to which section?
<painkiller> reinstall /dev/sda6 ? where i have  / dir
<Sysi> if you only have one hard drive, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<painkiller> ok
<painkiller> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<painkiller> Installation finished. No error reported.
<painkiller> and?
<painkiller> now run update-grub?
<painkiller> Generating grub.cfg ...
<painkiller> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<painkiller> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<painkiller> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<painkiller> done
<painkiller> windows dont find (
<painkiller> i see this fucking syntacsis :D
<painkiller> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<painkiller> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<painkiller> insmod part_msdos
<painkiller> insmod ntfs
<painkiller> set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
<painkiller> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 28020a1e0209f19c
<painkiller> chainloader +1
<painkiller> }
<painkiller> ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<Sysi> please donät paste multiple lines to channel
<painkiller> kk
<knome> !pastebin | painkiller
<ubottu> painkiller: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> !language | painkiller
<ubottu> painkiller: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nankura> hey guys, whats the command to do a --replace for the XFCE WM, is it xfwm --replace?
<knome> Xfwm4 --replace?
<knome> actually, it's "xfwm4 --replace"
<knome> need to go, see you all later
<ionite> can i upgrade from my netbook remix to either XFCE or KDE?
<Sysi> you can change desktop before or after upgrade but not really when doing it
<Sysi> you can't upgrade with two *-desktop metapackages installed
<jrmy> is it me or is linux being opened up to the gaming avenue? i saw the games for purchase section in the ubuntu software center
<Sysi> not more than before afaik
<jrmy> anyways.. i need to sleep its like 6am i think
<Sysi> maybe you just didn't know it before
<jrmy> ah.. i guess i need to become a developer then so i ca change that ;]
<nankura> Hey guys, ive been looking everywhere but i cant find a guide specifically for installing or deb packages SLiM login manager in xubuntu, anyone know of any guides or a simple way?
<jrmy> i knew before i just found it interesting they'd add that to the software center
<Sysi> nankura: "apt-get install slim"?
<Sysi> !find slim
<ubottu> Found: python-slimmer, slim, slime, slimevolley, slimevolley-data
<Sysi> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (natty), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<nankura> O.O
<nankura> how'd i miss that lol
 * nankura facepalms
<jrmy> well night/morning...
<nankura> night dude
<nankura> btw whats the universe natty ppa?
<Sysi> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Sysi> not ppa actually
<nankura> yea ive been to the website and i dont get the "universe repos"
<nankura> everything that is in the "universe repos" i can never enabled or find
<Sysi> it should be there by default..
<nankura> o.0 well i couldnt find slim
<nankura> searched the package manager and software cente
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding%20the%20Universe%20and%20Multiverse%20Repositories
<Sysi> replace "hardy" with your version name eg. "natty"
<nankura> ah
<nankura> thanks for the help dude
<nankura> they are in my sources.lst
<nankura> just commented out :P
<Sysi> that much default
<nankura> ok uh new issue
<nankura> i just installed slim and now i have no sound, my pulse audio isnt working or reading any sound cards
<Sysi> try pulseaudio -k
<Sysi> you may need to (re)start pulseaudio after that
<nankura> no luck o.0
<nankura> brb trying something
<nankura> ok, that solved it, i had to add myself to the audio usergroup
<nankura> now the only problem left is rebooting, ive lost rebooting options, according to slim, you have to add yourself to the "power" group, but there is no such group in xubuntu
<nankura> so im wondering which group has shutdown/reboot rights
<Sysi> iirc slim has problems with consolekit (what authorisates eg. shutdown)
<nankura> yea
<nankura> u gotta manually group yourself
<Sysi> you could make it to run ~/.xinitrc
<nankura> is there a way just add myself to every user group in the system lol
<nankura> doing sudo adduser myname every single group on the system lol
<nankura> i hope i dont screw my system, i dont have backups xD
<nankura> sysi is this safe?
<Sysi> even if it is I guess it won't help
<nankura> well according to the instructions, if your not in certain groups, features wont work
<nankura> like i tried to click change in users
<nankura> and nothing happens
<nankura> like i dont have rights
<nankura> gdm ignores the groups i think
<nankura> hm this seems abit much
<nankura> how do i switch back to GDM?
<Sysi> install it / remove slim
<nankura> well the reason i wanted slim was its easy to change the theme / look
<nankura> but i guess ill have to stick to gdm
<nankura> brb rebooting
<nankura> welp that sucks. gotta stick with gdm
<nankura> whats plymouth?
<nankura> i noticed theres a plymouth xubuntu theme package
<TheSheep> nankura: the startup screen
<xrdodrx> nankura, you won't have to wait long for an easy to change start up screen :)
<xrdodrx> GDM is being phased out in 11.10 in favor of the easily-themed lightdm
<nankura> ah sweet
<nankura> atm im trying to theme GDM with one i liked from gnome look
<nankura> but all the forums say go to settings > login window
<nankura> and u should get a theme choice
<nankura> i dont have that
<Sysi> instruction for old gdm
<nankura> any idea how you change it now?
<ionite> how do i remove gmusic browser?
<ionite> why does it keep pulsating the mp3 i listen to?
<ionite> it keeps repeating the same segment whenever my system is running @ full capacity.
<Sysi> problem with decoding mp3 I guess
<Sysi> you can install other plauer and remove gmb with synaptic or software center
<Sysi> nankura: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336569
<ionite> ok
<ionite> how do i install exe files using wine?
<Sysi> right click → open/run with
<ionite> i'm removing the gmusicbrowser now. should i also remove the codecs it left behind?
<ionite> how do i remove gmusicbrowser as my default music player at the desktop Sound Preference button?
<nankura> anyone know how you can get "open as root or administrator" in Thunar like nautilus had in gnome
<Sysi> alt+F2 "gksudo thunar"
<knome> nankura, edit -> configure custom actions
<nankura> what do i put in the custom actions
<xrdodrx> nankura, http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/custom_actions
<nankura> ty :)
<ionite> how do i change default music player in XFCE?
<knome> ionite, default player in what way?
<knome> ionite, you mean the file associations?
<knome> bbl
<ionite> at the desktop.
<ionite> say i removed gmusic broswer but it stills appears as the default player in my Sound Preferences button.
<ionite> knome:  mp3s keeps repeating the same segment whenever my system is running @ full capacity. like a broken record repeating itself.
<Sysi> you can set player with pavucontrol propably, though it propably changes automatically when you start using some other player
<nankura> does everyone here use 11.04 or is anyone still on 10.10?
<Sysi> is somebody still on 10.10?
<nankura> yea o.0 im curious
<nankura> like in mint, alot of people still use mint 10 because 11 has a million bugs lol
<Sysi> mint :(
<Myrtti> I'm using 10.10
<Myrtti> only because I've been too busy to upgrade
<Sysi> new xfce in 11.04 has some nice new features
<nankura> yea
<nankura> xubuntu 11.04 is the most stable of all the ubuntu 11's ive used
<nankura> ive had a phew issues, but nothing major, just little tickering things i couldnt figure out xD
<Sysi> xfce is stable
<nankura> tinkering*
<nankura> oh ubuntu 11.04 and unity
<nankura> omg so many problems
<nankura> ooo
<nankura> i just played with XBMC
<nankura> awwwsooomee!
<nankura> brb rebooting
<nankura> back
<nankura> ok last thing im trying to edit/play with is system sounds, i enabled system sounds but i get no sound when closing a window etc
<Sysi> we can see the joinmessage
<ionite> i got this message while using WINE
<ionite> the file '/home/david/Desktop/English/autorun.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<ionite> how do i set files to be executable on XFCE?
<Sysi> iirc thunar can do it now, right click → properties
<ochosi> ionite: you can circumvent that problem by right-clicking the .exe and then "open with" -> wine
<Sysi> or start it from terminal
<ochosi> but yeah, what Sysi suggests usually works as well :)
<ionite_> how do i set EXE file as executable in XFCE?
<ionite_> bazhang: it can't run.
<ionite_> how do i set EXE file as executable in XFCE?
<pmjdebruijn> ionite_: please be patient, not everybody has time to answer
<nankura_> hey guys
<pmjdebruijn> ionite_: just hang back for a while until someone who knows' can respond
<knome> ionite_, basically 'chmod +x filename.exe in terminal', one-by-one
<ionite_> knome: take a look at my past bin file. i'm trying to go into my EXE file folder but i cant!
<ionite_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659298/
<knome> ionite_, try 'cd Program\ Files', spaces need to be escaped
<ionite_> knome: so i did a CH mod already
<ionite_> knome: what do i do next? there's nothing to indicate it was sucessful or not for the +x
<knome> ionite_, then double-clicking the file should run it.
<knome> 'ls -l' if you want to see the changed permissions
<ionite_> -x or +x?
<ionite_> my file is -x
<knome> as long as it has the X, it's executable (and there is no
<knome> +x)
<ionite_> knome: i can run the UNINSTALL.exe but i can't run the boot up exe file! http://paste.ubuntu.com/659304/
<knome> that's a different problem. the software you're trying to install needs libraries that you don't have.
<ionite_> knome: i don't get it?
<knome> ionite_, you are trying to run a windows application in linux. you don't have the libraries.
<ionite_> knome: can i wine an exe file in the CD?
<knome> ionite_, yes
<ionite_> knome: so that means i can't make my application work yeah?
<knome> ionite_, you can try to install the libraries in wine, for support on that, ask #winehq
<ionite_> knome: what does libraries means?
<knome> ionite_, .dll files are libraries that (windows) applications use.
<knome> ionite_, code that they need, in modular form
<ionite_> knome: any idea where i could get it?
<knome> ionite_, the libraries are probably on the application cd, but you need to add them to wine. ask #winehq on how to do that
<ionite_> knome: that means it would be better if i installed it from the CD yeah?
<ionite_> knome: btw, why can't i wine a file in GUI?
<knome> of course. you wouldn't install an application to windows by copying the files either?
<knome> try running 'winefile'
<ionite_> knome: i mean why must i go the terminal to wine XXX.exe?
<knome> ionite_, try running 'winefile'
<ionite_> knome: can't i just right click and run with wine?
<knome> ionite_, that too, yes.
<ionite_> knome: this it the file i'm running http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22127
<knome> ionite_, "Requires wine 1.3.11 or greater to run or iphlpapi.dll workaround (for details see HOWTO)."
<ionite_> knome: what does it mean?
<knome> ionite_, "see HOWTO"
<knome> ionite_, please do not expect that somebody else does the thinking for you.
<knome> ionite_, please use your own brain, you have such
<ionite> how do i view PDF files?
<knome> double-click a PDF file
<ionite> why does my audacious music player sounds like a broken record? is it because of my sound card? or?
<knome> ionite, that, or pulseaudio
<ionite> knome: i tried gmusic and audcious and it kept playing intermitten audio whenever my system goes into full capcacity
<knome> ionite, then it might also because too low resources.
<ionite> it stuttres
<ionite> knome: it stutters
<knome> if it's only when you are using all capacity, i sounds like resource problem. how much ram do you have?
<ionite> when i switch windows or open a new tab for browsing i also get stutters
<knome> how much ram?
<ionite> 512mb
<knome> that's not awfully lot.
<ionite> i dun think it's the ram prob because it stutters even at the simplest operation of minizing windows or tab switching
<ochosi> any os + ff is really hard to run nicely with 512mb ram, at least in my experience (if you use more than one tab)
<ionite> but XP worked fine with my speakers.
<ionite> ochosi: but XP worked fine with my speakers. so i mean what should i install or something?
<ochosi> nah, i think knome is right and there could be several reasons for audio to stutter. it might be connected to pulseaudio (you can try to uninstall it) or low resources or even a problem with gstreamer
<ochosi> have you tried another music player?
<ionite> ochosi: i tired gmusic, audacious, ubuntu default player too. all had the same prob. so should i uninstall pulse audio?
<ochosi> yeah, you can give that a try
<ionite> ochosi: even on youtube videos it's the same
<ionite> ochosi: how do i uninstall? and what do i isntall to replace?
<ochosi> it most likely won't break anything
<ochosi> you don't have to install anything in its place
<ochosi> just uninstall the "pulseaudio" package and reboot
<ochosi> that sould do the trick
<ochosi> if that doesn't work or even makes things worse you can always re-install that package
<ionite> ochosi: how do i uninstall?
<ochosi> via synaptic or software center or the command line (as in: "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio")
<ochosi> ionite: i'm off for tonight, probably ask someone else if you need more help
<ionite> how do i install pulse audio?
<TheSheep> it's installed by default
<ionite> my music player stutters
<ionite> TheSheep: i tried gmusic browser, audacious, VLC all stutters. why is that so?
<TheSheep> is it an old computer?
<Sysi> you could try removing pulse
<TheSheep> can you paste the result of this command: lspci | grep Audio
<ionite> Sysi: i tried removing pulse and now i'm using ALSA vol screen in the termnial
<ionite> TheSheep: yes it's quite old
<ionite> TheSheep: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<TheSheep> ionite: take a look at this bug, maybe it will help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/57005
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 57005 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "All audio stutters in 6.06.1" [Medium,Invalid]
<ionite> TheSheep: any way out to fix it?
<TheSheep> ionite: you can try what they suggested in the bug
<TheSheep> ionite: you can also try to reopen the bug and provide more information that the original reporter didn't provide
<ionite> TheSheep: the website is taking ages to load!~ i can't see a thing
<charlie-tca> open a new bug, please
<charlie-tca> Too much has changed
<TheSheep> ionite: I wonder, maybe you have some program hogging the cpu
<ionite> am i the only here suffering?
<TheSheep> that would also explain the stuttering
<TheSheep> ionite: easy to check, just search the forums and bugs
<charlie-tca> ionite: file a new bug by using terminal, ubuntu-bug linux
<TheSheep> ionite: for your audio card model
<charlie-tca> Re-opening that bug will not get anything done
<TheSheep> ionite: but I don't remember anyone else having this particular problem before
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: sorry, I don't know the procedures and the last comment suggested that it would
<charlie-tca> no problem. It's only valid to re-open if using that old kernel
<ionite_> TheSheep: sorry i got DC
<TheSheep> ionite_: I was saying that you can try searching the forums for your particular audio card model, or just for general stuttering problems
<TheSheep> ionite_: ubuntu and xubuntu are very similar under the hood, so if you see simialr problems for ubuntu, the solution can be probably adapted for xubuntu easily
<ionite_> TheSheep: so what should i do now? wait?
<TheSheep> ionite_: wait for what?
<ionite_> TheSheep: after i post the bug?
<TheSheep> Personally I wouldn't wait, but try to search the internet for a soulution, but if you don't have the time and will to do that, you are not obligued. But the developers are rather busy people, so I wouldn't count on having it solved in just a few days by them.
<TheSheep> also, the more information you can provide, the more likely that they will find out what is wrong
<TheSheep> there was a page on the wiki with a list of things you can try
<TheSheep> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TheSheep> the second link there
<TheSheep> it's mostly for ubuntu, but xubuntu should be similar
<xubuntu833> Xubuntu 11.04 : install disk correctly detects monitor as 1280x1024 60Hz Boot of installed system results in "out of range" error on monitor and system does not boot
<lindenle> Hi all, how do I access the shortcut key configurations for xfce in xubuntu?
<Sysi> settings manager → keyboard
<lindenle> i found it thanks!
<lindenle> can I move the bottom panel to the top?
<Sysi> set it not-locked and drad from other end
<lindenle> Are there keyboard shortcuts for resizing windows
<ChristopherNG> Im in a slight problem, I dont want to use unity from ubuntu and the next release from them has no gnome classic option, and the support the for the lts version runs out in april.
<Sysi> lindenle: something in window manager settings
<ChristopherNG> does xubuntu use the same ubuntu repository?
<Sysi> yes
<ChristopherNG> everything is exactly the same except the gui?
<ChristopherNG> which sounds like what im looking for
<Sysi> yup
<Sysi> you can also try lxde, a bit lighter but also rougher
<charlie-tca> LTS versions have three years of support. 10.04 is supported until October 2013
<ChristopherNG> great! well thats what im looking for, xubuntu doesnt plan to change to unity because that just goes against the idea of having ubuntu with xfce?
<charlie-tca> well, actually, April, 2013, would be right
<Sysi> it wouldn't be xubuntu after that
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: its april 2012 according to what i read
<Sysi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Sysi> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<charlie-tca> no, we produce a new lts every two years, which have a three year support period
<Sysi> hrrm, no eol day
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: you can try xfce on your current installation and see if you like it
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: im actually running on a persistent live usb
<charlie-tca> EOL for desktops will the three years from release - 10.04 released in April 2010
<charlie-tca> New LTS will be in April 2012, but 10.04 will still have a year left
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: thanks for clearing that up, but i dont plan to keep using 10.04 for all that time.
<charlie-tca> heh, most of us don't
<ChristopherNG> this is just a means to an end because i dont want anything to do with unity.
<charlie-tca> but at least it does give you options
<ChristopherNG> yeah thats very true
<Sysi> gnome3 is a bit simpler, even if it's really not traditional
<ChristopherNG> ive spent alot of my time learning the command line, the gui in gnome is nice and easy.
<ChristopherNG> all that time spent on the command line was well invested imo because it gives me a solid base for other distros
<Sysi> cli is good to know
<Sysi> when xorg breaks you have even a chance
<ChristopherNG> I dont care what anyone says that the command line is not important anymore, its the heart and soul of linux and love it or hate it you simply can not ignore it.
<ChristopherNG> I actually started using linux back in 2003 with Suse 8.2
<ChristopherNG> got lazy and reverted to windows, if i kept it up i would be alot better than i am now on the cli
<ChristopherNG> used gnome and kde, never unity or xfce, so will see what its like.
<ChristopherNG> if you were to compare xfce to gnome and kde, to which would you say it was more similar?
<Sysi> old gnome
<ChristopherNG> great!
<Sysi> though it has some options more available, like kde
<ChristopherNG> i really disliked kde tbh
<Sysi> defaults are horrible but you can set it to be really nice
<ChristopherNG> im looking at some screen shots of xfce 4.8 it looks good
<ChristopherNG> In ubuntu the wifi connection is easy, it appears at the top right, you just click, enter password and its done...
<ChristopherNG> in gnome atleast, trying to see where the wifi manager is in xfce
<ChristopherNG> cant tell from the pictures, i really will have to try it
<madnick> in xubuntu it is at the top right :)
<Sysi> same applet in same place by default
<_marx_> ha just testing that now
<ChristopherNG> heh
<madnick> ChristopherNG: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TbqXvD4wEDI/AAAAAAAAENU/dv_zS0XwUCM/xubuntu-11.04_2.png
<madnick> that is a pretty default setup
<madnick> Of current Xubuntu
<Sysi> lower panel is autohiding
<ChristopherNG> madnick: thanks i was looking at a very customized desktop no wonder i couldnt find the wifi on it.
<ChristopherNG> that picture atleast has a taskbar at the top
<ChristopherNG> i was looking at this http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.8-1.png
<ChristopherNG> thats xfce 4.8, couldnt see the wifi on it, though i was going blind.
<ChristopherNG> madnick: with that picture you posted looks like you can add the "applications" "places" and "system" like it appears in gnome?
<ChristopherNG> save having to manually mount drives from the cli
<madnick> ChristopherNG: sorry I do not follow that
<madnick> You can access your partitions from the menu sure
<_marx_> ChristopherNG: automounting a usb just worked fine for me
<charlie-tca> ChristopherNG: only if you want more gnome stuff. Xfce doesn't have those menus
<madnick> There is a "directory" menu
<madnick> that you can put on a panel
<_marx_> as did wireless; the only open one has a weak signal
<ChristopherNG> Yeah this picture gives a fair idea of where everything is http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.8-3.png
<madnick> hehe, you gave me an idea for an app ^^
<ChristopherNG> oh yeah?
<madnick> A GTK panel widget for mounted devices
<ChristopherNG> yeah is there not one already?
<madnick> oh yes
<madnick> there is, but i want a special quirk :)
<ChristopherNG> heh, ok!
<madnick> See the "folder" image?
<madnick> On the image i linked?
<ChristopherNG> at the bottom?
<madnick> yes but it can be put anywhere
<ChristopherNG> yeah i see it
<madnick> On a panel :)
<madnick> Thats what I currently use for that
<ChristopherNG> i thought that is a dock of somekind like cairo dock
<ChristopherNG> im still not sure exactly what is a "power user"?
<ChristopherNG> ive read the definition of it, seems abit vague
<TheSheep> dividing users into "experienced" and "newbie" is very harmful to usability
<elros> it's a sliding scale, with people on both sides of you
<elros> e.g. those who know more than you are "experienced" and those who know less are "newbies"
<TheSheep> the thing is, your system has to provide a path from the newbie to the expert, and the less obstacles and irregularities on that path, the better
<TheSheep> dividing it artifically creates a huge barrier in the middle
<TheSheep> instead, you want all your users to become experts eventually, without having to enable any options or entering any kind of 'expert mode'
<ChristopherNG> i think weak computer users wouldnt be using linux in the first place tbh
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: on the contrary, they should be usign linux
<_marx_> ah don't know about that ChristopherNG
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: it's easier to use and harder to break
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: I have much less trouble helping my parents with the computer since I made them switch
<ChristopherNG> From my experience people weak with computers dont know what linux is let alot use it
<_marx_> ditto
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: that's not a problem with linux, and that's not something we want to stay
<_marx_> don't tell them they don't need to know
<charlie-tca> and if it is on a computer they sit at, they still don't know what it is or what they are using.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: also, with all the netbooks and tablets, linux systems are actually becoming quite popular
<ChristopherNG> Well ive tried to get people to use linux, I think it would be easier to convince friends and collegues to try herion.
<ChristopherNG> im not even kidding, only one of my friends uses linux, and ive tried to convince others they just get "scared"
 * _marx_ experience older users that only do a few things are easier
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: you are doing it wrong, also, drug abuse is something offtopic on freenode
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: because you want to make them change, that's not a good approach
<ChristopherNG> so how to do it then?
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: if it instead comes preinstalled on a new computer, then they don't care, and after a while they don't want to go back
<ChristopherNG> Im saying my friends and collegues wont buy a machine that comes with linux on it in the first place.
<GridCube> thats why i try to install linux on new computers to people, but then they ask me to install windows and i say, well pay a license and they go elsewhere to pirate it
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: I always did it like that. They got a new computer, I said that for now I only installed linux because I didn't have time to sit and setup windows correctly, so maybe they can use that for a while and I will do windows when I have some time.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: and then they never ever asked about windows again
<ChristopherNG> thats a good way to do it
<_marx_> ChristopherNG: i'm part of a local computer club; they use linux to fix their broken windows machines; several demos of Linux have been done at meetings; they still choose windows
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: it's even better when they switch from a desktop to a laptop or netbook
<ChristopherNG> thats what im trying to say some people depend on windows like a life support machine
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: because the context is different, so they don't mind learning
<GridCube> people please go to #xubuntu-offtopic whit this ok?
<TheSheep> true, let's move to -offtopic
<_marx_> true
<_marx_> i am going to have to convert two grandma's to xubuntu soon
<marc_ubuntu64> hi everyone any fr?
<marc_ubuntu64> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old PC but he asks me to input the CD-rom in the middle of installation and the cd-rom is already in
<marc_ubuntu64> any idea?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> marc_ubuntu64, you should check if your disk was burned correctly
<marc_ubuntu64> it's with an alternate cd
<GridCube> that shouldnt change anything
<marc_ubuntu64> with md5?
<marc_ubuntu64> i will try with another one
<GridCube> an md5 checksum should do it yes
<marc_ubuntu64> i go to this
<GridCube> also
<GridCube> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GridCube> but feel free to ask here all the things you want :)
<marc_ubuntu64> ok/merci
<marc_ubuntu64> my iso is ok
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> are you trying to install it to a notebook or something like that or to a standard box?
<marc_ubuntu64> standard
<marc_ubuntu64> i said my .iso is ok but i have to try the cd rom
<GridCube> do you have another cd reader/burner?
<GridCube> oh ok, check that
<GridCube> :)
<marc_ubuntu64> i'm trying to burn another one
<GridCube> try to burn it at the lowest speed posible
<marc_ubuntu64> x4
<marc_ubuntu64> I'll tell you
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> marc_ubuntu64, also the second option of the installer, just under Install, there is a "check disk for faliures" option
<marc_ubuntu64> Is this for cd-rom or hard drive?
<Tanatos7> Hello. When I turn my computer sometimes logs
<Tanatos7> Can Someone help me?
<marc_ubuntu64> the check I mean
<GridCube> the cd marc_ubuntu64
<GridCube> !details | Tanatos7
<ubottu> Tanatos7: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marc_ubuntu64> ok i will just wait for the second disk cause the install is soon finished and i just need the cd-rom to be recognised for this instead of restart from beginning ;)
<marc_ubuntu64> shit still same message
<Tanatos7> Xubuntu version 11.04 . When I try to shut down the computer sometimes logs off
<GridCube> what iso are you using
<marc_ubuntu64> restart all :(
<GridCube> Tanatos7, you hit shutdown and it instead logs off?
<Tanatos7> yes
<marc_ubuntu64> GridCube xubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<marc_ubuntu64> I'm checking the cd
<GridCube> mmm yes i've used that one a few times
<GridCube> you might have a problem whit your cd reader,  can you change the port that that unit is using? like another sata/ide port?
<marc_ubuntu64> i will try it if next install doesn(t work
<Tanatos7> can someone help me please?
<GridCube> Tanatos7, it is hard not understanding what your problem is, you are not being clare enough
<GridCube> please try to explain whit as many words you can what your problem is, and when it happens
<Tanatos7> I'm from Spain and I only speak a little English. My problem is that when I press the shutdown botton It sends me to the login screen. Sorry for my bad English
<GridCube> Tanatos7, :) please join #xubuntu-es and I will help you there
<GridCube> im a spañish speaker myself :D
<Tanatos7> ok
<GridCube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marc_ubuntu64> GridCube thanks for all your answers i will change ma reader tomorrow. good night
<GridCube> marc_ubuntu64, :D good night hope that fixes it
<Tanatos7> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<philipballew> 10.10 that i am running will not turn off. anyone seen this before?
<charlie-tca> 10.10?
<philipballew> yeah. mearcat
<charlie-tca> 11.04 will not always go direct to restart or shutdown
<charlie-tca> what does it do?
<charlie-tca> does it go to the login screen or just sit and look at you or what?
<philipballew> when i drop to a tty and type sudo reboot for instalce the screen stops at will now restart system and does nothing for minutes till I have to manuallly power it off
<charlie-tca> Does it do that from the gui ever?
<philipballew> yeah, when I press shutdown or reboot it hangs at the ubuntu logo
<charlie-tca> It might have a connection started from the desktop that the tty is unable to kill for some reason
<charlie-tca> sounds like a network connection that can't be killed
<philipballew> how so?
<philipballew> come again?
<charlie-tca> sometimes a connection to windows drives or ssh or something will get in the way of closing down
<philipballew> i do have ssh server installed on it
<ChristopherNG> philipballew: whats happened?
<ChristopherNG> the computer is not turning off?
<ChristopherNG> open a terminal and type "sudo shutdown now"
<philipballew> whats happened ChristopherNG is that Xubuntu wont turn off or restart without manual intervention 690 percent of the time
<charlie-tca> Is something ssh'ing into the machine, then?
<ChristopherNG> philipballew: try it on the terminal
<charlie-tca> It won't let you restart/shutdown if another is coming into it.
<ChristopherNG> "sudo shutdown now"
<philipballew> not when i did sudo shutdown now 5 minutes ago no ssh was accsessing
<ChristopherNG> philipballew: are you doing ssh from the terminal or are you using putty?
<charlie-tca> Won't work if any thing can ssh into the system. I do have ssh server here, and if nothing comes in, I can shutdown fine. If anything else connects, it fails
<philipballew> how so charlie-tca ? i could apt-get remove ssh-server and see if it works then
<philipballew> whats happened ChristopherNG is that Xubuntu wont turn off or restart without manual intervention 690 percent of the time
<philipballew> ChristopherNG, terminal. much better
<ChristopherNG> philipballew: have you killed the connection for ssh from the terminal?
<charlie-tca> worth killing ssh before trying to restart or shutdown. That's easier
<philipballew> whats the best way to do that, just exit from my session?
<philipballew> thats what i always do?
<ChristopherNG> on the ssh terminal type "exit" and then "exit" again
<philipballew> thats what i always do :)
<philipballew> alright ill get to that when my ssh session finishes copying files
<philipballew> hour tops
<ChristopherNG> are you connecting to a vps?
<ChristopherNG> oh btw, if anyone wants a top notch vps at a cheap price i recommend virpus
<ChristopherNG> none of this waiting days to report a problem and then getting a ticket number
<ChristopherNG> ...and someone who struggles to say more than a couple of words of english
<philipballew> no, im on mu ubuntu laptop right now connected to my xubuntu desktop from ssh. though its 5 feet from me
 * philipballew is to lazy to move and use it physically
<ChristopherNG> omg!
<ChristopherNG> would have been easier to just use a usb transfer cable or a portable hdd
<ChristopherNG> or even better setup a nas
<philipballew> well the external hd is connected to the desktop, but id rather issue cp /wherever i want to copy to/ from here
<philipballew> if you dig?
<philipballew> its 120 gigs of music
<charlie-tca> You are connected ssh to the computer that did not shutdown?
<charlie-tca> or from the computer that did not shutdown?
<philipballew> well when i tried to shutdown nothing was connected to it
<charlie-tca> The only one I know with issues is Xfce 4.8, which will logout instead of shutdown or restart
<philipballew> hum, maybe there is a ssh issue. ill se if temporally uninstalling ssh server works
<ChristopherNG> xubuntu is actually maintained by the same company that makes ubuntu, i thought xubuntu was community driven not commercially..
<pleia2> it's community driven, canonical just owns the trademarks and does hosting
<ChristopherNG> oh great
<ChristopherNG> also i dont understand why they say xubuntu is for "lower end machines" just because it uses xfce, alot of people are coming to xubuntu or kubuntu because they dont want unity.
<ChristopherNG> atleast thats what distrowatch says..
<madnick> Because XFCE is "light" :)
<pleia2> it used to be, we removed it from official material a few releases ago
<pleia2> distrowatch and other sites still reflect older material
<_marx_> pleia2: really?
<pleia2> you can certainly slim it down more than gnome, but out of the box it's not going to be fast on lower end machines like something like lubuntu or an openbox system would be
<pleia2> _marx_: yeah, benchmarks out of the box were putting it close to gnome
<ChristopherNG> yeah and faster on higher end machine
<madnick> it used to be lighther i really think :P
<pleia2> madnick: yeah
<madnick> because when i started using it, it made my 128MB RAM machine really happy
<pleia2> but then gnome got lighter and xfce4 got heavier ;)
<ChristopherNG> so pleia2 how would you define xubuntu as it is now?
<madnick> or 192, i dont remember
<pleia2> ChristopherNG: full of awesomesauce and win
<ChristopherNG> yeah im going to get it this weekend
<pleia2> but more seriously: simple, highly configurable and user friendly
<ChristopherNG> my n00b question for the day, does xubuntu still support persistent live usb for booting like ubuntu or will i have to do a full install or play with it on a vm first?
<pleia2> you can toss it on a usb stick
<_marx_> if i have no freezes i'll be happy
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: and persistence?
<pleia2> ChristopherNG: you use the same tools to make the usb stick for xubuntu as ubuntu, so it should be fine
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: yeah i will give it ago
<ChristopherNG> I would have been better that instead of xchat you got irssi as default with xubuntu but you can always get that yourself
<ChristopherNG> it*
<pleia2> irssi is too difficult to use for new users
<madnick> It would be less user friendly :)
<ChristopherNG> irssi is what i personally prefer but its not difficult is it?
<ChristopherNG> its not got a gui as such but still simple enough
<_marx_> if you prefer it?
<charlie-tca> irssi is quite difficult to learn, yes
<ChristopherNG> What about including vlc as default instead of that other video player that comes with it? i understand you have to accept "free software" and all...
<ChristopherNG> but honestly who uses movie player over vlc?
<charlie-tca> vlc is very big to have as default
<ChristopherNG> just under 80mbs?
<charlie-tca> The movie player we include is not totem, it is gtk specific player
<madnick> Parole I think?
<ChristopherNG> parole!
<madnick> but thats kinda new
<ChristopherNG> thats the music player
<charlie-tca> !info parole
<ubottu> parole (source: parole): media player based on GStreamer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.2-3ubuntu2 (natty), package size 301 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<charlie-tca> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<charlie-tca> note the size difference?
<charlie-tca> vlc is 3 times bigger
<ChristopherNG> yeah
<ChristopherNG> but 30 times more useful
<ChristopherNG> lol
<charlie-tca> parole is movies, exaile or gmusicbrowser is music player
 * _marx_ has two volume controls, a wife that just got home from work, two wild kittens in the house
<ChristopherNG> anyway, i do like the software that comes with it except xchat and parole
<ChristopherNG> apart from that everything is good
<charlie-tca> There will always be choices to make, we just have to start with something usable by everyone that fits our resources goals
<ChristopherNG> gmusicbrowser looks like an opensource version of itunes or something
<ChristopherNG> never seen that before, except today on youtube someone was showing the xubuntu os
<ChristopherNG> ive watched about 5 reviews of ubuntu 11.04 and the changes made ie the new dock and the software that comes with it.
<ChristopherNG> xubuntu*
<jrmy> dont like the new dock but eh.. whatever
<jrmy> forced me to set my panels to make it look like windows with a dock
<ChristopherNG> its looks nice, especially if you were going to get cairo dock anyway..
<_marx_> how to center it
<ChristopherNG> also it looks like the one with xubuntu actually doesnt have any stupid effects that will chew your graphics card
<jrmy> lol i use xubuntu even though i have a decent computer
<charlie-tca> That isn't really a dock, but a panel. You can delete or modify it using panel
<ChristopherNG> jrmy: yeah i have decent computers aswell
<jrmy> i just like the xfce environment more
<jrmy> how can i make the panel look liek it used to?
<ChristopherNG> jrmy: i dont know where this notion that xubuntu is for old machines came from pleia2 tried to explain it earlier..
<_marx_> jrmy: understand choice
<jrmy> i cant even remember what it looked like now, honestly
<_marx_> unity crass=
<jrmy> well it ran a heck of a lot faster on a p2 machine with low ram compared to ubuntu
<_marx_> unity crashed this box
<jrmy> not sure what unity is
<_marx_> on i915 graphics
<ChristopherNG> my options are kinda limited so either it was jump on the unity bandwagon, which wasnt going to happen, continue using 10.04 lts, or go to kubuntu and since i hated kde that wasnt going to happen, so xubuntu is the best alternative for me.
<charlie-tca> jrmy: right click it, panel, background solid, I think
<jrmy> _marx_, i think i had the same graphics
<charlie-tca> If there is a slider for transparancey, make it solid or 100%
<_marx_> try it with your hardware ChristopherNG
<jrmy> charlie-tca, but that only makes it solid which doesnt make it look liek it used too..
<jrmy> to* like*
<madnick> jrmy: it is an xfce panel..
<madnick> however, its a newer version of xfce perhaps
<jrmy> im gonna look at 10.x pictures to remember what it looked like
<_marx_> mother nature is doing some cool effects at my house, later
<charlie-tca> You can delete the panel, or the launchers in it, and add what you want to make it look like it did.
<charlie-tca> MIne has launchers on the left, workspaces on the right, and is not hidden
<charlie-tca> it is solid just like the top panel
<ChristopherNG> how long have you folks been using linux anyway?
<jrmy> idk,.. its been an on and off experience
<madnick> failed attempt early 00's, but ever since xubuntu 6.06 permanently
<jrmy> i play games so... yeah
<charlie-tca> I only been on it since 2005
<charlie-tca> before that I used OS/2 and DOS before that
<ChristopherNG> i had a failed attempt with Suse 8.2 back in 2002
<jrmy> but whenever my computer loses its OS i revert to using linux
<madnick> I could not go over to GNU/Linux in the earlier 00's, because of VB6 :)
<ChristopherNG> jrmy: i still keep windows on the side, but only ever use it for gaming now.
<ChristopherNG> running games in wine is not ideal
<jrmy> i generally had problems myself.. my panels never wanted to work.. which is odd
<jrmy> yeah wine is ok for some games on linux
<ChristopherNG> I play eve online
<ChristopherNG> but logging into that game to change skills is a chore
<jrmy> i havent really been playing new games recently though
<ChristopherNG> i really dont like having to do it
<ChristopherNG> this is going to be a cardinal sin but my xbox actually got the 3 rings of death...
<ChristopherNG> i just finished completing GTA4, Hydrophobia, Bully, LA Noire, Portal 2, and almost done Mass Effect 2 before it died.
<jrmy> btw offtopic is prefered in #xubuntu-offtopic
<ChristopherNG> yeah dude, anyway i gotta run
<charlie-tca> here is my current Oneiric desktop - http://imagebin.org/166590
<ChristopherNG> talk to you all later
<jrmy> see ya
<charlie-tca> nothing hidden
<ChristopherNG> why you keep that wallpaper?
<ChristopherNG> lol
<jrmy> interesting
<madnick> I do too, I think its really nice
<jrmy> i actually like the xubuntu wallpapers
<charlie-tca> I keep it because it agrees with me
<charlie-tca> and there have been very few that do agree with me
<ChristopherNG> bye
<jrmy> i wonder if linux will ever have gaming
<madnick> Doom 3 source getting released soon
<madnick> So we will have D3 :)
<jrmy> that would be neat
<madnick> acctually, there is alot of games
<jrmy> if i could make games i'd sell them on other platforms and make them free on linux
<madnick> made by alot of people, just not "blockbuster" titles
<jrmy> suppose that might be hard to do..
<jrmy> but i guess indie developers do well
<jrmy> anyways i was learning python so im gonna continue that even though its kinda hard to learn.... heh
<madnick> pygame?
<charlie-tca> There is a gaming group for Ubuntu, they are trying to get gaming improved
<madnick> cool!
<madnick> is it internal?
<jrmy> awesome
<jrmy> i shall have to join this group when i learn a bit more
<charlie-tca> I will have to dig up the info
<jrmy> madnick, im just learning python for now.. that is if pygame is anything different
<madnick> jrmy: its just a library :)
<madnick> for python
<charlie-tca> try /j #ubuntu-gaming
<jrmy> madnick: ah.. well i guess i dont know enough about python yet
<madnick> charlie-tca: thanks
#xubuntu 2011-08-06
<nankura> hey guys
<nankura> does anyone know how to get alt-tab working?, it works with programs in windowed mode just fine. but when im in a full screen window, i cant alt tab out
<jrmy> i actually noticed that myself
<jrmy> but i dont know if it was like that before.. perhaps they missed that while coding
<nankura> yea
<nankura> im new to XFCE , ive started on 4.8, so i have no idea about previous versions
<jrmy> its been too long since i used 4.6
<nankura> i wonder how compositing was in 4.6
<nankura> theres a major issue right now with 4.8 , and not just XFCE, its in KWin, Compiz, Gnome, and some in LXDE, with nvidia and vsync causing screen tearing with compositing
<jrmy> the driver for my video card doesnt work it just makes the monitor go into sleep mode
<jrmy> but not the same subject just relevant
<jrmy> the driver given by ubuntu
<jrmy> i'd try and make it work but im sure its more difficult then its worth doing.. and theres no way im writing some code for something or whatever
<jrmy> i dont recall if it works before Xorg initiates but uh.. yeah doesnt work
<jrmy> so i havent used it.. but sucks i cant use the potential of my 512MB raedon 4350
<jrmy> though the card has been faulty before i believe and 'caused my computer to freeze.. so then again i dont know if i want to make the driver work
<jrmy> btw how do i see how much memory is allocated for my gpu on my machine?
<steven> hello
<steven> does anyone know about usb speakers on xubuntu.  It worked good on ubuntu but i just can't seem to get it to work on xubuntu
<steven> hello???
<Josesordo> :(
<jrmy> odd for some reason flash isnt working
<jrmy> is there a way i can update my flash plugin or something?
<steven> hi
<steven> does anyone know about getting my external usb speaker to be recognized
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol | steven
<steven> hi
<ubottu> steven: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<steven> i saw you flashing but cant hear u
<well_laid_lawn> it's irc - you aren't meant to here me ...
<steven> it worked in ubuntu, but not in xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> they have the same base
<well_laid_lawn> so try pavucontrol
<steven> where is that
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol | steven
<ubottu> steven: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<well_laid_lawn> in the universe repo
<well_laid_lawn> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<steven> is that something i download?
<well_laid_lawn> yeppers
<steven> is it in software center?
<well_laid_lawn> should be
<steven> brb.. let me look
<steven> ok. downloading it right now
<steven> i don't see why i need this in xubuntu when ubuntu worked fine
<well_laid_lawn> different sound stuff interface
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu uses lighter apps
<well_laid_lawn> and less resources mostly
<steven> ok. let me go back to  you tube and play something. .brb
<steven> thanks...i got it
<steven> fooled around a bit
<steven> but got it
<steven> ubuntu is much easier to get it to work. u don't need to download anything extra.. just fool around with the preferences
<steven> i think the designers should be aware that usb speakers are taking off.. and they should try and design it easier like ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> steven: then it would just be ubuntu - xubuntu requires a little effort
<well_laid_lawn> only a little
<steven> hi sorry i was trying this out.. it works good
<steven> only thing i miss is my volume control on my keyboard don't work
<steven> it shows the volume moving up and down. but nothing happens
<steven> no change in volume at least on the keyboard
<steven> in ubuntu it was linked to the keyboard automatically
<well_laid_lawn> in xubuntu you'll need to set up some keyboard shortcuts yourself
<well_laid_lawn> especially to alternate sound devices
<steven> oh i c.. cuz this keyboard has a few buttons built in for the sound
<steven> pictures of increase sound and decrease sound above the funtion keys..
<well_laid_lawn> it is spelt cause
<well_laid_lawn> or because
<steven> where do i go to set up these short cuts
<well_laid_lawn> in the menu under system is lots of stuff you should check
<steven> thanks. it is 1:09. .probably tomorrow i will do it
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<steven> i am using a relatively new computer.. but it is only an atom processor
<jrmy> which is better a p3 or an atom?
<well_laid_lawn> should be fine
<well_laid_lawn> depends on what you do with it
<jrmy> ok which has a higher clock rate?
<well_laid_lawn> atom processors are limited somewhat
<well_laid_lawn> pentium 3's come in different clock rates and generally the atoms are 1.6 Ghz
<well_laid_lawn> but the atoms are like half a cpu
<LarsTorben> Hello
<LarsTorben> i have a question
<LarsTorben> where is xubuntu 10.04.3
<ionite> how do i install pulse audio? what's the command to type?
<knome> ionite, pulseaudio is installed by default.
<knome> ionite, if you have removed it 'sudo apt-get install pulseaudio'
<ionite> knome: i'm still having promblems with my audio
<ionite> my volume control applet is gone! how can i restore it back? the panel add items doesn't have any selections of it.
<TheSheep> it's called 'mixer'
<TheSheep> should be there
<nankura> hey guys, im trying to install the new nouveau driver , i heard its got minimal 3D support and id love to give it a test run, so i go to the package manager and select the libgl-dri-expiremental and install the xorg nv driver but yet it doesnt show up in jockey. so im confused on what im doing wrong
<ionite> how can i detect my mp3 player plugged to USB?
<ChristopherNG> Hey folks guess who is now officially an xubuntu user?
<ChristopherNG> I thought the GUI would be harder to adjust to from gnome than it actually was..
<ChristopherNG> only thing i spent a few seconds trying to find was the keyboard layouts
<ionite> ChristopherNG: i am but XFCE not as pretty as gnome but faster
<ChristopherNG> Yeah its not as "pretty" to be honest the font is large and abit clumsy
<ChristopherNG> ive just changed it to a smaller size
<ChristopherNG> also i didnt touch xchat, went straight for irssi
<ChristopherNG> everything is fine, but just one thing, i cant find.... a shortcut to the home directory? ah waits its in the dock at the bottom
<madnick> Also on the desktop
<madnick> And in assecories -> file manager
<ChristopherNG> yeah madnick, its good and its fast, just that large driod font had to go....
<ChristopherNG> also its strange having terminals go upto the top bar when you minimize
<ChristopherNG> sorry folks im like a kid in a candy store
<ChristopherNG> hehe
<ChristopherNG> ok that screen saver got to go! lol!
<ChristopherNG> When i booted up i didnt see the normal lines and lines of code, maybe i missed it or does xubuntu not show it?
<ChristopherNG> also for some reason when i did "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" to watch flash videos, it asks me if i really want to install 200mb, the plugin itself is normally only 200 kb!
<ChristopherNG> anyone else get that?
<ChristopherNG> Its strange because i believe xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repository but it looked like xubuntu wanted to install some extra stuff.
<ChristopherNG> ok i cant find a plugin for flash on the 64bit architecture
<ChristopherNG> i even tried a .rpm and tried to make it into a .deb using alien
<beardygnome> ChristopherNG: I don't think adobe produce a 64bit plugin....
<ChristopherNG> anyone here using the 11.04 version of xubuntu with a 64bit processor and iso that has flash working?
<ChristopherNG> beardygnome: I wasnt sure either!
<ChristopherNG> Oh well i guess im going to have to go back to using a 32bit iso for a 64bit processor...
<ChristopherNG> Adobe ****
<nankura> on 11.04?
<nankura> you should be able to just install 32bit libs with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nankura> which comes with the libs and flash
<ChristopherNG> nankura: let me give it ago
<ChristopherNG> omg! 400 mbs! thats more than half the size of the iso
<ChristopherNG> i didnt make much space on this install, its a test/dry run before i do it properly, i was abit impatient and wanted to try xubuntu
<ChristopherNG> what i should have done was tried it on the 32 bit iso
<ChristopherNG> but because i have a 64bit processor thought i would be really controversial and daring and go for the 64bit iso
<ChristopherNG> what i really like is that option "open terminal here"
<nankura> hm i find that very strange
<nankura> i used 64bit Kubuntu ( tho im on 32bit xubuntu right now ) on 64bit kubuntu all i did was download a small ubuntu extra's and everything worked
<beardygnome> ChristopherNG: you should try xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ChristopherNG> whats strange? adobe does not make a flashplugin for 64bit apparently..
<nankura> yea
<nankura> try the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ChristopherNG> yeah almost 400mbs
<nankura> well they dont need to, with 32bit libs programs are compatable/use-able the way they are
<madnick> whats wrong with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree directly after an install?
<madnick> It works fine
<ChristopherNG> its cool folks, when i go back to a 32bit iso this will all be fixed
<ChristopherNG> madnick: it doesnt work for 64bit isos and processors
<madnick> yes it does
<ChristopherNG> you sure?
<madnick> yes
<nankura> yea it does dude
<nankura> i can vouch
<ChristopherNG> how big was the download?
<nankura> ive used 64bit ubuntu/kubuntu/mint
<nankura> and usually thats all you need
<madnick> I dont remember
<ChristopherNG> ok just incase im reading this wrong.....
<madnick> not 400mb...
<ChristopherNG> kk
<ChristopherNG> -------
<nankura> yea 400MB is abit weird
<ChristopherNG> let me show you something
<ChristopherNG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659937/
<ChristopherNG> For some reason its also getting everything else and the kitchen sink
<ChristopherNG> 213mbs for a flash plugin?
<madnick> on disk yes..
<madnick> but only 65MB
<madnick> To download
<ChristopherNG> Thats still massive
<ChristopherNG> for a plugin
<ChristopherNG> anyway....
<ChristopherNG> you sure that "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" also works with the 64bit?
<ChristopherNG> let me try it, to hell with this..
<nankura> ..........
<knome> ChristopherNG, yes.
<nankura> 256MB
<nankura> are you sure you installed xubuntu?
<knome> !language | ChristopherNG
<ubottu> ChristopherNG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nankura> or some sort of netinstall image i havnt heard of?
<madnick> nankura: i gets libc for i386
<knome> apparently the flashplugin needs some 32-bit libs now.
<nankura> i have never with any ubuntu install had to download 213MB for a flashplugin with 64 bit
<nankura> not once :3
<ChristopherNG> nankura: i havent installed im running it on a live usb
<nankura> that might be why
<nankura> is the usb the full image?
<ChristopherNG> yes
<nankura> idk
<nankura> but i find it so odd the filesizes
<ChristopherNG> im downloading the 60mbs
<nankura> ive used every ubuntu derive 64bit and never once had to download a file that big for flash
<ChristopherNG> ok its done let me try it out
<ChristopherNG> yeah it works now, im watching taylor swift
<ChristopherNG> but 60mbs is alot for a plugin?
<ChristopherNG> must be because of the 64 bit or something
<ChristopherNG> call me paranoid but is there any way someone could tamper with an iso and put it up with a key logger or something...
<ChristopherNG> even if i downloaded from one of the links from xubuntu itself?
<ChristopherNG> i got this iso from place in russia
<ChristopherNG> lol
<xubuntu534> good afternoon
<ChristopherNG> Hey vincentvdbergh
<vincentvdbergh> I am installing Xubuntu 11.04 on the 10th computer at my place :P
<ChristopherNG> ok folks, im certain that the problem with the large plugins is down to the 64bit iso and processor...
<ChristopherNG> the 32 bit plugins are much much smaller
<ChristopherNG> vincentvdbergh: are you installing the 64bit or 32bit iso?
<vincentvdbergh> 64 bit
<ChristopherNG> are the flash plugins for the 64bit much larger than the 32bit or should they be the same size?
<vincentvdbergh> It works like a charme on the first 9 computers i installed it on
<vincentvdbergh> they should be about the same size
<ChristopherNG> well i got 60mb for a flash plugin
<vincentvdbergh> last time i checked
<ChristopherNG> it should be around 3mbs or something
<vincentvdbergh> I usually install flash via the FLASH-AID addon in firefox
<ChristopherNG> you mean that thing "install missing plugins?"
<vincentvdbergh> no
<vincentvdbergh> the flash-aid addon is the fastest way to install flash on ubuntu and its derivatives.
<ChristopherNG> yeah ive found it now
<vincentvdbergh> only on debian it will not work since you need to be root to run it on debian
<ChristopherNG> Flash-Aid has been successfully installed! However, flash plugin installation is not complete yet.
<ChristopherNG> You need to execute one of the installation methods from the extension menu, added to the navigation toolbar. Since this is the first time you run Flash-Aid, is recommended that you use the Wizard Mode.
<vincentvdbergh> yes
<ChristopherNG> and Taylor Swift is back!
<vincentvdbergh> good to read
<vincentvdbergh> installation almost completed 80% already
<vincentvdbergh> I love 8 Gb RAM and a 64 Gb SSD drive
<ChristopherNG> this is my first time using xfce, why is this gui not as popular as kde, or gnome? I mean its what im looking for because i personally dont like kde and i didnt want to go to unity so came to xubuntu
<ChristopherNG> bbl
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.  I want to hide the buttons for shutdown and restart in the xfce4-session-logout.  I see docs on how to enable hibernate and suspend (http://wiki.xfce.org/settings4.6#session), but how can I hide shutdown and restart?
<Pres-Gas> I am not even sure the session manager settings are the way to go for Xubu.  Any advice?
<Sysi> Pres-Gas: I guess that happens in a same place as enabling suspend/hibernate but I'm not sure if those options have been removed when moving out of HAL
<Pres-Gas> Sysi, I thought so too, but am not seeing a proper property name documented anyware.  Wondering if resorting to "strings" would help or what.
<Sysi> why are you willing to remove those options anyway?
<Pres-Gas> To prevent accidental shuttiing down.  I can always sudo shutdown, etc.
<Pres-Gas> Family computer...
<ChristopherNG> hey folks
<ChristopherNG> has there ever been a case of someone messing with the xubuntu isos?
<pleia2> "messing with"?
<pleia2> they're generated with and hosted with all the ubuntu isos, there certainly have been mistakes by developers (just like every project) but never anything malicious
<ChristopherNG> yeah im actually using xubuntu now
<ChristopherNG> i was worried because i downloaded the iso from a server in russia some russian tampered with the iso and included like a key logger or something.
<ChristopherNG> I think im just paranoide, i used the links from the official xubuntu site.
<pleia2> you probably want to use approved mirrors
<ChristopherNG> yaeh well this mirror was from the xubuntu site
<pleia2> and there was a keylogger?
<ChristopherNG> no i think im just paranoid
<pleia2> oh :)
<pleia2> well you can always grab the official md5 from ubuntu.com and compare it against whatever iso you download
<pleia2> (you should do that anyway)
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: i noticed when i booted xubuntu up that there is not the customary lines and lines of code you normally get during start up does xubuntu hide it?
<pleia2> you should get a xubuntu splash screen
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: you mean get the md5 and do diff between that and the xubuntu iso?
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: yeah it looks like a bios "try xubuntu without installing, install etc..."?
<ChristopherNG> language select
<pleia2> it's not a diff, you do: md5sum xubuntu-blahversion.iso
<pleia2> and then compare that to the number in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/MD5SUMS
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:/data/software/ubuntu$ md5sum xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<pleia2> f1b224166bea923042e53b0e9d5ff63f  xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<pleia2> yay that matches: f1b224166bea923042e53b0e9d5ff63f *xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<pleia2> in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/natty/release/MD5SUMS
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: that is the best way to check if an iso has been corrupted right?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> you should always do it on isos you download
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: thats very handy thanks
<pleia2> even if the server isn't tampered with, sometimes there are hiccups in downloads that cause corruption, etc
<ChristopherNG> this is just a test boot before i install properly..
<ChristopherNG> i was really impatient and wanted to get into xubuntu straight away..
<ChristopherNG> i was saying earlier, first thing i did was installed irssi, i didnt touch xchat..
<ChristopherNG> also the found was made smaller, it was way too big
<ChristopherNG> font*
<pleia2> yeah, I have young eyes, all my fonts are crazy small too ;)
<ChristopherNG> i actually installed the 64bit iso because i have a 64bit processor, ive found that packages tend to be larger for the  64 bit ie flashplugin was 60mbs..
<pleia2> yeah
<ChristopherNG> so you noticed that aswell? because i was going crazy, previously i was actually just using a 32bit iso on a 64bit processor..
<ChristopherNG> actually my eyes are not young i wear glasses but the size of the font that came as started was for like someone who is blind.
<ChristopherNG> also i think ive found everything, the settings manager, synpatic (multiverse and universe) were switched on as standard, all the software from the repositories was available, i couldnt find the home folder from the gui until i noticed its in that nice dock at the bottom.
<ChristopherNG> Its very, very similar to GNOME and yes its faster so thats good.
<lighta> hey how can I exclude something ? I want to do a recursive search : find ./src/ -print | xargs egrep --color "INVALID_TIMER"
<jrmy> ok so any of you know why flash might not be working?
<Sysi> you haven't installed flashplugin?
<jrmy> have
<Sysi> how it isn't working?
<jrmy> what?
<Sysi> flash
<Sysi> sites say you should get flash, red screen on youtube, grey boxes?
<jrmy> your sentence structure confused me.. but yeah i dont know why its not working
<jrmy> i get black screens
<Sysi> check that you don't have gnash or swfdec installed
<jrmy> hmm i guess its just that link i tried
<Sysi> 64bit?
<jrmy> i think i might have both
<jrmy> i have 32 bit
<jrmy> do i want them uninstalled?
<Sysi> yes, open flash-alternatives are messing with adobe plugin
<jrmy> ok i think i removed the open flash stuff
<jrmy> where would i find swfdec?
<jrmy> if it was installed
<Sysi> firefox plugin list
<jrmy> ok looks like its working now
<jrmy> thanks
<ChristopherNG> Xfce wont have a "unity" equivalent right?
<Sysi> wouldn't really be xfce after that
<ChristopherNG> I came to xbuntu specifically to avoid unity and i got bored of the lts version and given the next release from ubuntu wont have the classic gnome option.
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: Yeah well thats what i was hoping.
<ChristopherNG> im trying to see when the next xfce release is coming out
<ChristopherNG> apparently 4.8 been around for 6 months
<Sysi> sometime next year afaik
<ChristopherNG> some was saying earlier get the ubuntu-restricted-extras, then someone says get the xubuntu-restricted-extras, either should work fine though right?
<ChristopherNG> since they are both the same OS with different GUIs
<Sysi> I'm not sure what they're containing, but mostly either one works
<knome> with xubuntu, you should use the xubuntu-* package
<ChristopherNG> yeah
<ChristopherNG> i cant get compiz working with xubuntu, anyone else had a problem with compiz?
<Sysi> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Sysi> gtk-window-decorator might work, or there's some fix at the ubuntuforums
<ChristopherNG> but compiz for xubuntu just wont work for anyone?
<ChristopherNG> hmm kk, its not a biggie
<Sysi> otherly, compiz should work when you get window borders to be drawn
<ChristopherNG> gtk-window-dec never heard of that thing
<ChristopherNG> i wanted to try xubuntu with the compiz cube option
<ChristopherNG> dang! pleia2 you still there?
<knome> left an hour ago
<ChristopherNG> can you give me the command m5cat or whatever its called to check isos...
<ChristopherNG> knome: k thanks
<knome> md5sum
<ChristopherNG> thanks!
<jrmy> lol
<ChristopherNG> jrmy: i got this iso from a server in russia just want to double check its not been tampered with lol
<jrmy> should remember that theres certain things you can do to test files and programs in linux
<ChristopherNG> jrmy: yeah i never had to use it before tbh
<jrmy> btw whats the command to check my systems hardware?
<knome> jrmy, lshw
<jrmy> oh yeah
<knome> "LiSt HardWare"
<jrmy> yeah, just forgot seeing as its been a year since ive used a linux OS
<ChristopherNG> what i really, really, really, hate and dislike and find tricky is compiling from source in .tar.gz file.
<knome> mm-hmm, but remembering the "dissembled" format helps remembering the command too :)
<ChristopherNG> sometimes you have to because its not in the repositories or whatever.
<knome> ChristopherNG, there are also PPA's
<ChristopherNG> knome: oh yeah ppas are nice and easy
<jrmy> knome: hopefully i can remember this time.. would be about time i start remembering commands
<knome> jrmy, mmh, there are some cheatsheets too
<ChristopherNG> knome: you think that .tar.gz files are getting less and less popular now?
<Sysi> no, just less needed
<knome> ChristopherNG, not really.
<ChristopherNG> .tar = tape archive file, even the name extension sounds archaic
<jrmy> heh
<Sysi> tar xzvf app.tar.gz ; cd app/ ; make ; sudo make install
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: its not always that simple
<knome> tar xzibit
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: those cases really suck
<Sysi> symlinking and stuff
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: yeah and you have to read a manual to get something installed..
<knome> ChristopherNG, if it's not on the repo and not on any PPA, it's probably something you need a manual for anyway :P :P
<ChristopherNG> knome: yeah thats true lol
<Sysi> or there's at least alternative more easily accessible
<ChristopherNG> I was wanting to get teamspeak 3 but only ts 2 is in the repositories, now when you go to get it for linux from the teamspeak site its a .run file, which i think is some kind of binary installer..
<knome> ChristopherNG, yup, sounds like it.
<Sysi> or just a script or self-extracting tarball/zip
<ChristopherNG> .tar.gz, .rpm, .deb, .run, .dz2 etc etc
<knome> something self-explosive anyway :P
<ChristopherNG> alot of file extensions out there
<ChristopherNG> for installation
<Sysi> teamspeak is not OSS, you's like mumble
<jrmy> i dont know how to properly install things from tar or any of the others
<knome> it's important to remember that, even if it's in most cases true, the file extension doesn't always tell what the file actually is
<ChristopherNG> jrmy: thankfully ubuntu has almost everything in the repositories and the .tar.gz cases are rare.
<ChristopherNG> dependency hell!
<knome> mostly
<Sysi> knome: you don't dare to run that .txt huh? definitely you don't dare to try running it as root
<knome> :P
<ChristopherNG> yeah thats one thing that worries me, anyone can get like a keylogger and use the mv keylogger textfile.txt and a newer user probably wont know...
<ChristopherNG> ok well my next project is getting better at the command line for networking.
<ChristopherNG> ive been avoiding that like the plague
<ChristopherNG> ifconfig, wlan0, mon0 et al
<knome> if it ain't broken, don't fix it
<Sysi> networking stuff is hard.. (IMHO)
<ChristopherNG> its hard as it, on the command line will be harder i guess.
<Sysi> it really gets hard after "sudo dhclient && sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: yeah tell me about it.
<ChristopherNG> hey folks, how hard is it to setup a virtual box within xubuntu?
<ChristopherNG> ive not actually done that, i was going try and do a vm for xubuntu in ubuntu but went for a usb boot instead.
<ChristopherNG> not used virtual box before
<ChristopherNG> oh nice it come ins a .deb
<Sysi> in repositories too
<ChristopherNG> yeah the only thing that is kind of preventing me from doing it atm is the file space needed..
<ChristopherNG> i will need to wait until tomorrow when i can do everything properly.
<ChristopherNG> i was just impatient and wanted to start playing around with xubuntu today and didnt bother with partitions etc
<ChristopherNG> Hard disk space. While VirtualBox itself is very lean (a typical installation will only need about 30 MB of hard disk space), the virtual machines will require fairly huge files on disk to represent their own hard disk storage. So, to install Windows XP, for example, you will need a file that will easily grow to several GB in size.
<ChristopherNG> Will have to wait until tomorrow
<ChristopherNG> im still like a kid in a candy store looking around xfce
<ChristopherNG> anyone know if linux has an eqivalent of "net send"?
<ChristopherNG> ok folks good night
<jrmy> if i have a 64 bit cpu does that mean i can have a 64bit OS?
<knome> yes
<jrmy> any difference with xubuntu if i have 64bit?
<knome> where possible, the OS will use the 64-bit advancements over 32-bit stuff
<jrmy> so then perhaps faster in some areas?
<knome> yes
<TheSheep> and slower in others
<jrmy> is there a way to upgrade to 64 bit if i have 32bit right now?
<knome> no
<knome> only a clean install will do
<jrmy> k
#xubuntu 2011-08-07
<jrmy> is there a certain way i can change how my mouses buttons function?
<jrmy> for some reason my middle button doesnt allow auto scrolling
<bkerensa> Anyone know why after like a few hours Xubuntu Desktop goes to black boot screen with text and just sits there?
<w3bcrawler> so my sessions were always saving when logging in/logging out despite the option not being checked.. and now it still keeps saving the session when i restart or shutdown.. wtf?
<jrmy> any of you know what I download for wine?
<Unit193> Wouldn't you just   sudo apt-get install wine
<jrmy> next time i'll try before asking i guess...
<jrmy> but i found a way on the website
<jrmy> never asked this before how come i cant see my slave hdd?
<Unit193> By "see" do you mean mount? What if you type in terminal   sudo blkid?
<Unit193> (But don't type the question mark :P )
<jrmy> did i do this right?
<jrmy> http://paste2.org/p/1568880
<Unit193> Nope
<jrmy> ok so how do i mount it?
<Unit193> More of a   sudo mkdir /media/storage && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/storage
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> http://paste2.org/p/1568894
<Unit193> Alright, looks like storage is already there (try to    ls /media/storage/   ) and you forgot to add a space :P
<w3bcrawler> is there a way to automatically run a certain command on logout? ie rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<w3bcrawler> stupid session keeps saving
<jrmy> ok it appears to be there now
<Unit193> w3bcrawler: Try unticking "Save Session for furure logins"
<Unit193> ... There should be a t or so in there :P
<w3bcrawler> it's unticked
<w3bcrawler> it's still saving the session
<Unit193> That's a bit odd...
<w3bcrawler> it doesn't save the session when i log out, but when i restart/shutdown, it does. so maybe i should clear the session cache on shutdown or on startup
<w3bcrawler> is the only way to add a command to bootup creating a script and dropping it in the /etc/init.d directory?
<jrmy> ok.. thats the only thing i hate about linux... is that i cant execute files downloaded off of the internet
<jrmy> how do i make it so no matter what i download i can execute it?
<Unit193> What type of file?
<jrmy> msi
<jrmy> im trying to open it with wine
<orngjce223> chmod +x is your friend; maybe you can drop it in a script; but really I don't think you should do that.
<orngjce223> The point of the execute bit is to make you think about what you're downloading, that you /intend/ to run it before you run it.
<orngjce223> Else we get dancingbunnies.jpg.exe type attacks.
<Unit193> jrmy: Are you SURE you want to remove that? It's for security
<Unit193> It can be done though
<orngjce223> Yeah, by using a filesystem that doesn't support such things. If you downloaded it to a FAT partition for example it would assure you of that.
<jrmy> well if i dont have to iwont
<orngjce223> Among other methods of course
<jrmy> but what about instances where i cant modify the file because of write protection?
<Unit193> orngjce223: Do you happen to have wine? If you do, can you print me your exec line of /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop
<jrmy> for instance a file on a dvd
<jrmy> command not found?
<xrdodrx> jrmy, you can invoke wine /media/cdrom/file.exe
<Unit193> jrmy: Just like this? Bug #569675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569675 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Wine blocks files without executable Bit (dup-of: 14335)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 14335 in Baltix "nautilus wants to execute all text files on vfat and ntfs drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14335
<jrmy> xrdodrx: so that works for cd/dvd?
<jrmy> im lost....
<incorrect> xfce is really what i should have been running on my netbook
<Lard> Lol... IRC under installation of Xubuntu.
<Lard> That cant even Mac OS X do. :)
<xrdodrx> :)
<Lard> I think I soon need to reinstall Xubuntu on one machine. It runs 9.10 i think and now has an uptime over 6 mounths.
<Lard> Its a mini-ITX with via c3 1,5 GHz CPU and software raid1.
<Lard> It runs ok but with over 100 updates I think the RAID will stop working if I install all that and reboot it. I have earlier had problem with booting on it. Im thinking of changing boot from raid to a 4GB CF card and have the raid as swap and home.
<Lard> The machine has one free IDE-slot so I think it will work. It just stands and do some small work that do not need a fast system unit.
<Lard> Silent. People in the US sleeping?
<Lard> Darn it. Installation is complete. It was so fun to talk with you all here!
<Lard> :)
<k_sze> Xubuntu isn't mounting the USB mass storage to a subdirectory of /media automatically, is that normal?
<k_sze> I thought I have seen it mount automatically before.
<Sysi> k_sze: check settings manager → removable volumes/devices
<ChristopherNG> Heh! if this came out now it would be regarded "racist" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCH1IlOfDTM
<dodgefan67> hey!
<dodgefan67> anyone familiar with autofs?
#xubuntu 2012-07-30
<tethtibis> my best guess would be to find the model number of your device and google the model number + ubuntu.
<xubuntu911> I downloaded the driver onto a usb drive; I'm not sure how to proceed
<tethtibis> try "restricted drivers" under your system menu.
<tethtibis> or "hardware drivers" I forget what it's called.
<tethtibis> did you download the windows drivers?
<tethtibis> or is it the .ini file?
<xubuntu911> its a windows driver .rmt
<xubuntu911> is there a linux version?
<tethtibis> hrm. have you tried ndiswrapper?
<tethtibis> *shrugs* if there were, best place to find them would be the manufacturer's website, or "hardware drivers" in your system menu.
<xubuntu911> I doubt that there is a linux version
<xubuntu911> I looked at ndiswrapper; the instructions from Xubutnu are: obtain the windows driver for your system and locate the file ath ends with .inf
<xubuntu911> I have the driver in a .rmt file
<tethtibis> see if you can "extract" the .ini file from the driver you downloaded.
<xubuntu911> How would I do that? (sorry, this is my first time playing with any type of linux)
<tethtibis> using "file roller" or just right clicking and choosing "extract" if it gives you that option.
<tethtibis> find "file roller" in your system menu. I'm not sure what it would be under, perhaps accessories, or system.
<xubuntu911> ok, no extract option
<xubuntu911> looking up file roller
<tethtibis> if not, download peazip, it's almost as strong as 7zip for extracting weird files.
<tethtibis> let me find you the website for peazip.
<tethtibis> http://peazip.sourceforge.net/peazip-linux.html
<xubuntu911> awesome!
<tethtibis> someway, you have to be able to get that .ini file. even windows uses an ini, so it has to be there. once you get that, ndis wrapper will set you up nice. :O)
<tethtibis> get it?
<xubuntu911> yup
<xubuntu911> thanks so much for your help
<tethtibis> sweet. :O)
<tethtibis> np. :O)
<xubuntu911> here goes nothing :)
<tethtibis> hope it works out well for you.
<xubuntu911> thanks!
<xubuntu911> oh wait
<xubuntu911> one more question
<tethtibis> sure.
<xubuntu911> this ndswrapper comes prebuilt with xubuntu?
<tethtibis> hrm, I'm not 100% on that.
<xubuntu911> I tried to "install" it via the software center
<xubuntu911> it wouldn't work...
<tethtibis> I DO know that "hardware drivers" under "system" usually takes care of all my weird driver needs, so i haven't had to use ndiswrapper in ages.
<tethtibis> open a terminal and just type ndiswrapper, that should tell you if it's installed by default.
<xubuntu911> ok
<tethtibis> sorry, lol I'm poking around on zorinOS right now, so I don't have a frame of reference.
<xubuntu911> no worries :)
<xubuntu911> not installed
<tethtibis> then at the terminal, try this command: sudo apt-get update
<tethtibis> then : sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<David-A> xubuntu911: google ""Dell Latitude D610" ubuntu wireless" finds solutions that does not appear to involve windows drivers. did you try them and they failed?
<tethtibis> then once installed, you can google how to use it, or type :man ndiswrapper to read it's internal manual.
<tethtibis> it's been too long since I've used ndiswrapper, so I wouldn't be able to walk you through it, sorry. :O/
<xubuntu911> no, I didn't know that there was a site specific to my computer
<xubuntu911> no worries
<xubuntu911> I really appreciate your help
<Mahmoud> trying to install gnome 3. i hope it works we..
<Mahmoud> ll
<tethtibis> Mahmoud, I've heard the new lightdm service messes with gnome 3. you might have to install the standard xorg server.
<tethtibis> just a head's up. :O)
<Mahmoud> oh
<Unit193> Standard xorg?  LightDM is a login manager, you thinking wayland or you thinking going back to GDM?
<Mahmoud> me? i don't really care. LightDM seems good
<Mahmoud> but if it causes trouble, i'll move on to GDM
<recon_lap> xubuntu911: why are you messing with ndistwrapper?
<xubuntu911> hmmm
<xubuntu911> I've decided not to mess around with the ndiswrapper...I'm gonna try one of the solutions on the forums...
<xubuntu911> if I can't get that to work, I'll go back to the ndiswrapper
<xubuntu911> thanks for everything guys!
<toekee> I have to type in my windows shares address everytime I reboot, even if I save it
<toekee> does that mean the "sharte" has to be recordsed in the /etc/fstab file ?
<toekee> share*
<recon_lap> toekee: if you want it accessible automatically thats where I'd put the mount command.
<recon_lap> toekee: would depend what what type of share it is though
<toekee> smb://192....yadda yadda
<toekee> its a xp pro headless shared box
<toekee> seems gnome automounts
<recon_lap> toekee: then I'm not sure, a network share is not really suitable for fstab
<toekee> ok..then what do you think would be a decent automount approach ?
<toekee> Though.its not that b ig a deal to type in at the beginning of a session...I must admit
<toekee> However there is obviously a soultion
<toekee> what does everyone else do...for automount of network shares ?
<recon_lap> toekee: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<recon_lap> toekee: the security issues are interesting.
<toekee> thanks recon_lap..I'll check it out
<xubuntu486> hello
<AndChat|622356> What is the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Unit193> Xfce is the main thing.
<bazhang> xfce4 / gnome  , and certain software applications
<AndChat|622356> Is either one better for programming and music making
<Unit193> Default config/look/applications, some think it looks  abit Gnome2, but I personally disagree.
<bazhang> !crosspost | AndChat|622356
<Unit193> Making music would be closer to ubuntu studio.
<ubottu> AndChat|622356: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<AndChat|622356> Ok thanks
<Unit193> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<AndChat|622356> Ill look up ubuntustudio
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> from time to time mynotebook will not wakeup from suspend to ram. Right now it happend again but I have not idea how to debug it? I can still ping it, but SSH doesn't work (nmap says the port is open though) and the screen is black / it doesn't react to keyboard input.
<pimperle> where should i start looking for a solution?
<well_laid_lawn> pimperle: what's the laptop model?
<pimperle> thinkpad t400
<pimperle> while it still responds to icmp packets, even the sysrq key doesnt seem to work
<well_laid_lawn> pimperle:  seems you might have this problem
<well_laid_lawn> I ended up there from the archlinux wiki about the t400
<pimperle> link
<pimperle> ?
<well_laid_lawn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6105510&postcount=12
<well_laid_lawn> oops ;)
<pimperle> thx ;)
<pimperle> the problem happens only sometimes, and till now i was convinced, that it only happens if it goes into suspend AND is low on battery. however this time it happend while being placed in the dock
<pimperle> well_laid_lawn: i will try this, however as it doesn't always happen it will take some time to verify success
<pimperle> and idea how to shutdown the system from its current state?
<well_laid_lawn> pimperle: you an only try
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think the arch wiki would be left as is if it was wrong
<well_laid_lawn>  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400#SUSPEND-RESUME
<pimperle> thx for the help
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<pimperle> sysrq should work by holding down fn+alt+print/sysrq and then hitting a char-key?
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about that...
<well_laid_lawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pimperle> i already read through the german version of the page :)
<pimperle> wikipedia to the rescue
<well_laid_lawn> says "The key combination consists of Alt, SysRq and another key, which controls the command issued "
<pimperle> yes, "hold 'Alt', hold 'Fn', hold 'SysRq', release 'Fn', press key."
<pimperle> as if it could be any more complicated :)
<pimperle> i gave up and cold rebooted the system
<pimperle> now i'll apply the fix and will try how sysrq works and take a huge note for the next time to try :)
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<pimperle> ok, it works by holding down alt, then hitting print/sysrq (and releasing it, still holding alt) then while holding alt hitting (multiple keys) to perform actions
<frojnd> hi there
<frojnd> I've installed xubuntu alternate on my gf's laptop and I have a few problems
<frojnd> First one and most obvious is when watching DVDrip in fullscreen mode I notice flickering
<frojnd> Second when watching full hd movies .mov format from my camera is like watching slow motion effect
<frojnd> This is on acer aspire one 722 which has open source radeon drivers
<frojnd> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
<pimperle> frojnd: i have no idea what might cause this for you, but you could try the fglrx binary driver
<andrew_> i need some help enabling hardware acceleration on my powerbook g4
<andrew_> could anyone be so kind?
<frojnd> pimperle: do I need to remove open source drivers before I install propriatery ones?
<frojnd> I personally like open source drivers better and other have no such problems with that particular graphic chip
<pimperle> i would expect installation of the binary driver to enable it as well
<pimperle> i also like free drivers better, but i noticed that power consumption drops significantly on my notebook using the fglrx driver
<frojnd> pimperle: I'll just click on install propriatery driver
<pimperle> si
<frojnd> pimperle: which one should I install? I have 2 options for amd: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post release updates) and without post release updates
<pimperle> i chose the one with updates. the other one will stay the same over time
<frojnd> pimperle: will I have to uninstall or purge open source drivers? Or will ubuntu replace and configure it automatically so there will be no conflicts?
<pimperle> automatic install should handle it
<pimperle> (read: I'd try it, but i dont know)
<pimperle> :)
<frojnd> ok let see what happens.  :) ok ok..
<frojnd> I think there are some problems with suspend to ram with propriatery drivers. Well actually when u try to wake the notebook up...
<frojnd> haven't been up to date latelly..
<andrew_> im not even sure where to begin really. i was trying to follow the guide at:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ but i cant seem to get it to work
<pimperle> yes, i have had some of them as well
<frojnd> How did you solve it?
<pimperle> sry, andrew_. i have no experiance with powerpcs
<pimperle> i havent yet
<frojnd> and this is obivous amd issue
<andrew_> its cool
<pimperle> we just discussed it here earlier and someone suggested this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400#SUSPEND-RESUME
<pimperle> but it only happens from time to time
<frojnd> hehe
<frojnd> Soorry, installation of this drivers failed. Please have a look at jockey.log
<frojnd> w00t :P
<pimperle> ouch
<frojnd> this is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119200/
<frojnd> I have a bunck failed/error lines
<frojnd> could not find module ...
<pimperle> i have no idea then :(
<frojnd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1866589.html
<frojnd> maybe this will help :p
<frojnd> have to restart for some reason first
<frojnd> meh, I guess kernel is the updated package
<frojnd> Hi there :)
<frojnd> again..
<frojnd> I've successfully installed proprietery drivers
<frojnd> .mov files plays now more smoothly but I still see flickering :o
<frojnd> And I still see flickering in .avi files (dvdrip and stuff...)
<frojnd> Hi hi :)
<frojnd> I've installed jupiter for power performance
<frojnd> I've also installed lm-sensors
<frojnd> when I do sensors I see temperature of the cpu cores
<frojnd> yet in juputer it shows 0 °C
<frojnd> It's also grayed
<Toby24> Hi #xubuntu
<Toby24> Short question, what is the prefered way to make an bootable usb stick? Unetbootin?
<baizon> had problems with that, using linuxliveusb
<Toby24> ok
<Toby24> Hm i have a problem with my display brightness. I cant adjust them
<Toby24> I have a samsung rv520 with an GT520m and activated nvidia drivers
<Toby24> but theres no way to adjust the brightness
<baizon> Toby24: have you tried to add Option “RegistryDwords” “EnableBrightnessControl=1″ to your xorg.conf file?
<baizon> more here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466250
<Toby24> baizon: yes i do that and i have add acpi_backlight=vendor to my grub boot cfg
<baizon> sorry cant help :( dont have a nvidia card
<frojnd> Hi there.
<frojnd> :) again
<frojnd> One problem. When I click lock screen. And then try to unlock it first I see login screen, where I put in password, and then I see xscreenlock
<frojnd> so twice time for unlock
<frojnd> Any ideas why is that?
<frojnd> I think this is not normal?
<GridCube> frojnd, lightdm login screen?
<TImewarper> hello
<TImewarper> i would like to know if updating my system while the time is 3 hours off might cause any problems? Like with timestamps etc
<TImewarper> (notice this is the first time i installed the system when i havent adjusted the clock)
<TImewarper> ikonia, fuck you
<xubuntu481> Hello, I am having a problem with installing Xubuntu (or really any linux distro). After I start up the CD the first thing that pops up is a broken screen (looks like a corrupted image).
<xubuntu481> Then my monitor seems to detect nothing and I have to restart.
<holstein> xubuntu481: can try hittin shift, the first time you see something other than bios... just tap shift
<xubuntu481> I'm not sure, but I think it's the hardware on my machine, I'm using a Radeon HD 6790 and and AMD FX 4100
<xubuntu481> Alright, I'll try that next time.
<holstein> you should see a menu with F6 at the bottom.. you want to try "nomodeset" and whatever else under the F6 menu
<holstein> xubuntu481: you can always try a puppy linux live CD, use that nice wizard for the graphics, then grab the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> xubuntu481: you might want to consider using the vesa driver... i have grabbed the xorg.conf from puppy, insatalled ubuntu with the alternate CD, and put the xorg.conf in place
<holstein> xubuntu481: if you are new, you might want to just try other hardware
<xubuntu481> Hmm? This is my only computer, lol. I'll try everything else first.
<holstein> though, im 98% sure its a graphics card driver support issue
<xubuntu481> So I could use the alternate CD, then get xorg.conf?
<holstein> xubuntu481: maybe... thats one way.. i would try forcing vesa
<holstein> its challening, becuase its not in front of me, so i dont know what i would do
<xubuntu481> Is that in the shift, then F6 menu or in the alternate?
<holstein> xubuntu481: should be in the live one that i assume you have now
<xubuntu481> Ok, so boot up desktop, shift, F6, select Vesa and continue installing?
<holstein> xubuntu481: f6, and use "nomodeset"
<xubuntu481> Ah, then find the vesa driver after installing the OS?
<holstein> xubuntu481: i would want to see the desktop live before installing
<holstein> xubuntu481: you wont need to find the vesa driver
<xubuntu481> Ok, I'll try nomodeset next time.
<holstein> nomodeset will either get you to the desktop, or not, and then you can choose to install, or try something else
<xubuntu481> If I can't get to the desktop, should I use the alternate installer?
<holstein> xubuntu481: its up to you.. you'll need to decide how you'd like to proceed
<holstein> the alternate installer will install xubuntu, which will likely not be supporting your grphics
<xubuntu481> Oh, ok
<xubuntu481> Alright, I'll just try the whole shift, F6, nomodeset thing and see what happens.
<holstein> you can then go to the CLI and install the proprietary driver, or set an xorg
<holstein> i typically try everything to get to a live desktop, then go from there
<holstein> gtg.. good luck
<xubuntu481> Thanks for the help!
<mneptok> holstein: the -alternate image is just a text mode installer with no Live session capabilities and additional install options (e.g. LVM and dm-crypt)
<mneptok> errr
<mneptok> xubuntu481: ^^^^
<xubuntu336> hello world
<hystryfe> hi. does anyone have experience with vsftpd and ftps?
<mneptok> hystryfe: why those and not ssh/sftp?
<mneptok> hystryfe: you need anonymous access?
<hystryfe> mneptok, actually no, but i'm willing to use sftp i just didn't want anyone having shell access
<hystryfe> i can get the virtual user i made to connect, but then chroot jail doesn't work lol
<hystryfe> right now i'm trying to connect with filezilla and i get "an unexpected TLS packet was received" and when someone using windows+filezilla on the LAN connects they get "a record packet with illegal version was received"
<mneptok> hystryfe: use "sudo chsh" to change each $USER to use /usr/lib/sftp-server as their login shell. that should allow sftp with no actual SSH.
<mneptok> hystryfe: i have not done this for quite a few releases.
<mneptok> YMMV
<mneptok> O:)
<hystryfe> heh
<mneptok> still easier than an ftpd
<hystryfe> yeah. i'm pretty sure it's a permission issue somewhere, and each and every configuration file i have found is unique
<mneptok> OK, the sftp-server lib is not in /etc/shells on 12.04
<mneptok> that will require tweaking
<hystryfe> well i'm already been tweaking and i've gotten this far. i think this is a TLS issue at this point because the vsftpd.log says OK LOGIN
<mneptok> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<mneptok> wow. my work actually reflects best practices.
<mneptok> this may be a good monday.
<hystryfe> is sftp something that is running?
<hystryfe> haha. how so?
<hystryfe> mneptok i fixed it :D
<hystryfe> http://ramblings.linkerror.com/?p=45 so i did that, and i had to make a writeable folder in the local_root directory
<green_meep> hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me out with getting grub to support a dual boot set up
<xubuntu506> hello
<GridCube> hi
<xubuntu506> i would like to ask a question i anyone can help
<xubuntu506> i have installed ubuntu hardy but its not supported anymore
<GridCube> mmhm
<Mathsterk> xubuntu506: why did you install that?
<xubuntu506> i'd like to assk if its possible to overide that
<xubuntu506> tecnical reason...drivers
<xubuntu506> on newer version my video driver does not work
<xubuntu506> so i plan to use older version with proprietary driver
<xubuntu506> but my problem now is software
<xubuntu506> i am newbie with linux..but once before i managed to make it work
<Dice> what driver? you're gonna have tons of problems and we don't have support for you here
<GridCube> xubuntu506, you should try a modern os with new drivers
<xubuntu506> ati x1270
<xubuntu506> i tried but doesn't work
<xubuntu506> ..the screen gets all messy
<GridCube> xubuntu506, try vesa instead of xorg
<xubuntu506> ...i tried
<xubuntu506> is it possible manually to install programms?
<xubuntu506> ie new firefox?
 * genii-around sips his coffee and thinks about firefox-trunk
<xubuntu408> buona sera qualcun parla italiano?
<v1adimir> xubuntunewb2: there may be #ubuntu-it or something similar?..
<Mathsterk> v1adimir: (s)he parted
<v1adimir> meh, sry (turned off)
<Mathsterk> :P
<v1adimir> :D
<travis-5> need help here
<travis-5> hi #ubuntu!
<The_Cog> travis-5: Fire away
<travis-5> oh shit, I joined xubu instead of ubu!
<travis-5> my trouble is with ubuntu
<travis-5> so I guess I shall go to the other channel, right?
<The_Cog> travis-5: If it's not gui specific it's worth a try here
<travis-5> oohh ok, nice to here
<travis-5> so
<travis-5> i'm i trouble with dvds burning :S
<travis-5> (and, secondarly, with a pocket video projector, we can talk about it later)
<travis-5> my issue is... what program could I use?? Brasero is destroying my dvd compilation disk by disk :D
<travis-5> I heard about some "k3b" and some "gnomebaker"
<The_Cog> What kind of trouble? I may not be able to help though - I use xfburn (xubuntu channel here) but have only done CDs with it so far.
<travis-5> oohh, I see...
<The_Cog> I used to have trouble with Brasero - less so with gnomebaker, but if you're having trouble I would always go for k3b
<travis-5> oh, alright
<travis-5> can you tell me what's the secret of this so-called k3b? Is it an old burning software? And its name sounds too me a bit scary... I mean, I'm not quite a master with cmd line yet
<The_Cog> k3b is a kubuntu (KDE) based app so installing it will pull in a lot of extra GUI libraries. However, they only get loaded when you start k3b so they're normally only a drag on disk space.
<travis-5> (but I have ambitious objectives about that ;))
<travis-5> drag = ???
<The_Cog> k3b has been around for years, and was reliable long before the others were even reasonably usable. So it would always be my last resort.
<travis-5> and that's fine to hear from you
<The_Cog> drag as in the libraries will fill a good few megs of disk space. Not a real problem normally.
<travis-5> uhm
<travis-5> it's just a little disturbing, I think.
<travis-5> the idea that you waste some disk space
<travis-5> but, if that's a solution, I'll go for it!
<The_Cog> disturbing how? Unless you start k3b, the libraries will just sit on disk, not in memory. Not a problem unless disk space is short.
<recon_lap> my dvd burner died a long time ago :)
<travis-5> yes, that's my case these times..
<travis-5> sorry for you, recon
<recon_lap> long live flash drives :)
<travis-5> hahaha
<travis-5> imma firin my BURNING laaaza my friends
<travis-5> and finally going to try k3b
<xubuntu989> i need help
<xubuntu989> my mic in the netbook too low
<xubuntu989> asus eepc 1015px
<xubuntu989> any fix?
#xubuntu 2012-07-31
<fusk> Anyone know how to edit the sleep function ?
<ToZ> fusk, edit the sleep function in what way?
<fusk> ToZ, As in change it to use a different sleep script/program or what it's called.
<ToZ> fusk, do you mean use uswsusp instead of the kernel suspend method?
<fusk> ToZ, yes, exactly.
<fusk> i'm just not experienced enough with linux to explain myself correctly.
<ToZ> fusk, are you having a problem with suspend? If so, what is the problem?
<fusk> It freezes the machine, no matter which destro of ubuntu i use.
<ToZ> fusk, what is the make and model of your computer?
<fusk> as far as i've been able to find out, it's because the sleep function when you close the screen on laptops is broken.
<fusk> It's an LG x110
<ToZ> laptop?
<fusk> yes
<ToZ> fusk, can you post contents of /var/log/pm-suspend.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and let me know the link that is generated?
<fusk> sure, gimmi a sec.
<fusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120545/
<fusk> there you go ToZ
<ToZ> fusk, reviewing...
<fusk> an awefull lot of text
<ToZ> fusk, according to the log file, suspend and resume is working.
<ToZ> fusk, when you return from suspend, you obviously get a black screen, correct?
<fusk> yes
<fusk> the thing is, when it wakes up, different things happen.
<ToZ> fusk, what do you mean?
<fusk> Sometimes, it doesn't wake all the way up
<fusk> sometimes, it's alive for 30 sec, i can move mouse, click buttons, then it just freezes.
<fusk> when i had "enter password to login after sleep" on, sometimes i'd get to enter the pass, sometimes not.
<ToZ> fusk, can you run the following command and post the results to ubuntu pastebin again:
<ToZ> cat /var/log/syslog* | grep PM:
<fusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120563/
<fusk> there you go ToZ
<fusk> The thing is, the machine always wakes up, it's just a matter of how many seconds before it freezes.
<ToZ> fusk, are you using wireless connection to internet?
<fusk> yes
<ToZ> fusk, can you post complete contents of /var/log/syslog so I can review time of freeze?
<fusk> i've tryed uswsusp:i386 and it works, even after a whole night in sleep, it wakes up and there are no problems.
<fusk> sure thing ToZ
<fusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120567/
<ToZ> fusk, times are too late. Can you post /var/log/syslog.1?
<fusk> sec
<fusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120569/
<ToZ> fusk, reviewing log files...
<fusk> :)
<ToZ> fusk, lets try one thing before we look at making uswsusp the default
<fusk> oki
<ToZ> fusk, as root, create the file /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules with the following content:
<ToZ> SUSPEND_MODULES="r8169"
<ToZ> fusk, then try suspend/resume again.
<fusk> When you say, as root, i don't just create a text file, and rename it afterwards ?
<ToZ> fusk, sudo leafpad /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules
<ToZ> sorry, gk sudo leafpad /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules
<ToZ> fusk, sec
<fusk> yes
<ToZ> fusk,  gksudo leafpad /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules
<ToZ> fusk, ^^^ that one
<fusk> okay
<fusk> it's done and saved
<ToZ> fusk, try suspend/resume again
<fusk> ok, give me 5 min, usually it doesn't crash if i resume instantly.
<ToZ> fusk, ok
<fusk> back online ToZ, it reconnected to the network, and keyboard works, usually doesn't.
<ToZ> fusk, has it frozen yet?
<fusk> not yet.
<ToZ> this is good
<fusk> "r8169" has something to do with the network card, right ?
<ToZ> fusk, yes, it is the driver for you wireless card. The file we created forced an unload and reload of this module through the suspend/resume cycle
<fusk> As far as i understand, this is a commen problem for laptop users.
<ToZ> yes and no. Some do and some don't. I've never had a suspend issue with any of my laptops.
<ToZ> but I know others do.
<ToZ> fusk, I assume the laptop is still working?
<fusk> how come they don't incorperate a fix like this into the system ? or make uswsusp the default untill the problem has been solved ?
<fusk> yeah, it does still work. :)
<fusk> i really appreaciate your help, thanks.
<ToZ> first, you should test this over the next couple of days to make sure it does work. You can create a bug report on launchpad and bring it to the attention of the developers
<ToZ> uswsusp, as I understand it, is deprecated and not being worked on anymore (i could be wrong).
<fusk> I think you're right about that, but it still works.
<ToZ> fusk, no worries. If the problem returns, you can find me over at ubuntuforums.org.
<fusk> :)
<fusk> Some other guy who showed me uswsusp told me it was created a long time ago.
<ToZ> it is dated, but as you have found out, it still works for some laptops.
<fusk> It was the only thing that ruined it for me, everything else worked, tried ubuntu 11.10, 12.04, linux mint & now xubuntu, all of them frose.
<fusk> Oh, one last thing ToZ, you'd happen to know of a utility that gives you a bandwidth meter in the top menubar ?
<ToZ> fusk, there is the Network Monitor. Is this what you're looking for?
<ToZ> fusk, Panel->Add New Items->Network Monitor
<fusk> sort of
<ToZ> fusk, what do you mean? If you right-click the word Net, you can change the properties to display values
<fusk> was thinking more along the lines of menumeter
<fusk> oh
<fusk> this interface takes some getting use to.
<fusk> looks like i have to enter a network device manually
<ToZ> fusk, yes. I believe it was wlan0 from your log files
<fusk> that works
<fusk> If i remove the "net", how do rightclick it then ?
<fusk> ah, i see.
<fusk> doubleclick object through panel settings.
<ToZ> change "Present Data As" to Values to see the throghput
<fusk> not bad
<fusk> not as compact as menumeter, but it can do.
<fusk> can i make i more narrow ?
<fusk> seems to take up more space than necessary
<ToZ> let me see
<fusk> oh, you can add it to the dock as well
<ToZ> sorry, can't find anywhere to change width
<fusk> it's okay, i'll do for now.
<fusk> it'll*
<fusk> but the way panels work, you can't just drag an drop icons into dock to make a shortcut, it has to be a panel thingie.
<fusk> So no firefox shortcut
<ToZ> you can drag and drop from the app fnder application
<fusk> didn't know that
<ToZ> give it a try. Application Finder is in the Accessories menu
<fusk> ah
<fusk> that's much better, the default browser icon is annoying,, it doesn't give focus on already opened browser, but opens a new window.
<Linux> Hey, I have a quick question
<ToZ> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fusk> Oh crap, so does the firefox shortcut, hmm, just gotta remeber not to use it more than once then.
<ToZ> fusk, this came up recently as an issue and I wrote a script to change the functionality to what you're looking for. Let me get the link.
<fusk> cool
<ToZ> Here is the link: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6168
<Linux> im connected by wire connection, but the laptop (Dell Latitude D600)  has a built in wireless device but when i try to use the wireless it says "Device Not ready Firmware missing"
<ToZ> The logic behind the script is post #25
<ToZ> fusk, and the final version of the script is post #35
<fusk> okay, thanks.
<fusk> So the script just goes into terminal, and that's it ?
<fusk> nah, that's gotta be wrong.
<ToZ> fusk, save the script in your ~/bin directory (create it if it doesn't exist)
<ToZ> fusk, call the file launcher and make it executable
<fusk> i see.
<ToZ> fusk, then edit the launcher command to be "launcher <command>", or in the case of firefox: launcher firefox
<fusk> so one for each instant has to be made, this is not universal.
<ToZ> Linux, have a look at: http://tech.rickumali.com/blog/2012/02/04/making-wireless-work-dell-d600-ubuntu
<ToZ> fusk, yes, it is a workaround to bring that funtionality in - you can set it up to use only on the apps that you want
<fusk> okay
<ToZ> fusk, by the way you need to have wmctrl and xdotool installed for it to work
<fusk> i'm gonna fiddle with that tomorrow, most important thing was making it not freeze, rest is details.
<ToZ> cool
<fusk> :)
<fusk> Thanks for your help.
<ToZ> no worries. glad I could help.
<fusk> And good night.
<Linux> At this step Step 3.  Copy the downloaded files to your home folder and execute the following commands consecutively in a terminal to extract and install the firmware:  ~$ tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 ~$ sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o ~$ sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o but after running the first command  it says it cant open the file a
<Linux> after the tar command, The sudo b43 command gives me the output Cannot open input file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<Linux> Oh wait, nevermind I mistyped it i apologize
<Linux> I issue the sudo iwconfig wlan0 up and i get an output saying Unknown command "up"
<bazhang> it's sudo ifup wlan0
<AndreeeCZ> hello folks, when trying to install xubuntu12.04 on a fujitsu laptop, it boots to the loading screen and then ends/hangs on the wallpaper picture.. Anyonecould help?
<baizon> AndreeeCZ: this should help
<baizon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<AndreeeCZ> baizon, when i hold shift, i end up with line boot: _
<AndreeeCZ> with no pre-set options
<AndreeeCZ> baizon, what do i write to boot it from the cd
<AndreeeCZ> ?
<baizon> open the grub menu when starting
<baizon> and add the line there
<AndreeeCZ> baizon, how do i open the grub menu? there is no grub on that pc
<AndreeeCZ> it infested with windows
<AndreeeCZ> it's
<AndreeeCZ> baizon, i want to install xubuntu there
<baizon> AndreeeCZ: press esc for 2 sec
<baizon> hmm so you dont have xubuntu installed?
<baizon> the cd wont boot, is that right?
<AndreeeCZ> baizon, the cd boots
<AndreeeCZ> but fails to start up the language selection screen
<AndreeeCZ> it ends up on the xubuntu wallpaper, the cd stops turning
<baizon> ah ok
<AndreeeCZ> and HDD goes idle
<baizon> then run the liveCD, not the install
<baizon> then when you boot up just click on the install desktop icon
<AndreeeCZ> baizon, whats the difference between Desktop and Live-cd?
<AndreeeCZ> what i downloaded was 32-bit Desktop
<frojnd> Hi there
<knome> hullo
<frojnd> I've installed umplayer like this: add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && apt-get update && apt-get install umplayer
<frojnd> but now when trying to apt-get update I keep getting: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 531EE72F4C9D234C
<frojnd> I've tryed to delete rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf and update again but I keep getting this error
<frojnd> why is that?
<frojnd> have to reboot, brb
<Celeron_s370_1GH> Hi all, does xubuntu includes some server functions (web, dns, file server features) and where I can to read about it more?
<frojnd> Any answers to my q. while I was gone?
<Celeron_s370_1GH> link plz
<frojnd> Celeron_s370_1GH: what link?
<Celeron_s370_1GH> Is there some official xubuntu documentation about such kind of functions/
<frojnd> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/umplayer-available-in-webupd8-ubuntu.html
<frojnd> Celeron_s370_1GH: this is the linke where I find out about ppa of umplayer
<Celeron_s370_1GH> I relly appriciate your attempt to help but I'm want to know is it possible to run BIND or apache on xubuntu ?
<Celeron_s370_1GH> samba may be?
<frojnd> oh I think we are talking two different thing here... sorry if I misslead you I'm having problems with gpg keys when updating, I thought you are helping me :P
<frojnd> Celeron_s370_1GH: I'm pretty sure apache can be run on any *buntu
<Dice> Celeron_s370_1GH: of course you can, but help for those is more likely ubuntu-server stuff
<Celeron_s370_1GH> the probmem is Celeron 1.1 GHZ with 512 Mb memory. Is it real to make router based on such kind of hardware to share internet for 5 PC?
<Dice> I have about similar setup, but I'm running debian without graphical desktop
<Celeron_s370_1GH> Dice, what server functions do you use?
<Dice> just a router/gateway
<frojnd> Any ideas about my gpg error problem when updating?
<bazhang> !gpgerr| frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<frojnd> tnx bazhang !
<DemonWitch> I just had a kernel panic and booted from a livecd. Where are those kernel panic messages saved?
<fusk> Someone who can help me make uswsusp:i386 default ?
<blackgatocatnegr> I need an updated replace windows programs with linux programs list, didn't wikipedia or something had a list?
<xubuntu717> hi everyone
<blackgatocatnegr> Hello
<xubuntu717> someone knows a program alternative to compiz
<Dice> kwin
<xubuntu717> cos my ati x1270 doesn't get along with it
<Dice> blackgatonegro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ListOfOpenSourcePrograms
<Dice> xubuntu717: something wrong with xubuntu default one?
<xubuntu717> i am intrested in it just bebecause of window switcher..usefull and easy
<xubuntu717> ..well ati x1270 and linux are not great combination
<blackgatonegro> Thunderbird will be discontinued but security updated will still be provided until 2013
<blackgatonegro> in other words, someone should update the list
<xubuntu717> ..i am new in linux so if you could give me some instruction with kwin how to i would appreciate it
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu717, what you need to do?
<xubuntu717> [17:16] <xubuntu717> someone knows a program alternative to compiz [17:17] <Dice> kwin
<xubuntu717> ..so i am trying to try Kwin
<Dice> you won't get window switcher with it if you don't have 3d
<xubuntu717> ..mhm thx
<uskerine> hi, how can i execute a certain command (specifically I want to erase .cache directory under /home) before the X session of the user actually starts?
<fusk> Someone who can help me make uswsusp:i386 default ?
<blackgatonegro> uskerine, add it to application autostart
<uskerine> is there any way to do it by config files?
<blackgatonegro> uskerine, yes but is more conplicated
<uskerine> i have to do it for everyuser
<uskerine> so i would like to know how to do it by config files
<uskerine> it is not single user environment
<blackgatonegro> uskerine, Well, sorry, no clue. You could add it so cache gets deleted at shutdown of every user.
<uskerine> ok thanks i will try to investigate
<Dice> uskerine: you could maybe put it to ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile
<blackgatonegro> uskerine, you have to know what you are doing, ubuntu will not just run any script as boot, unless is one a program adds O_-
<blackgatonegro> Gonna reboot now, bye
<uskerine> Dice, is .profile or .bash_profile ran before the whole X stuff is loaded?
<Dice> I think so
<blackgatonegro> back
<uskerine> i'll try
<Kingsy> anyone in here using the open drivers for an AMD graphics card?
<Kingsy> sorry I had to reboot there.. anyone with multiple monitors using the open distro drivers?
<oozbooz> nvidia proprietary ...
<oozbooz> people say ATI/AMD works too... but I prefer nvidia/s
<Kingsy> oozbooz: I have an AMD card..
<Kingsy> nvidia drivers wont work for that..
<oozbooz> what are you trying to do?
<Kingsy> is there a different application to manage the open drivers other than arandr ? that seems to have a bug with 1080i displays
<saul> I need some help adjusting my system time. I just moved time zones and reset my time, but it's automatically changing back to the old time
<Kingsy> oozbooz: setup multiple displays.. so clone or side by side displays.. choose which side which displays are on.. etc etc
<oozbooz> does AMD has its own drivers?
<Kingsy> yeah but they are CRAP
<Kingsy> so I need to use the open ones
<oozbooz> I used nvidia for 3-4 monitors (twinview and xinerama)
<oozbooz> more or less working fine
<Kingsy> oozbooz: well yeah.. but you have a nvidia card no doubt? heh
<oozbooz> yes I do
<oozbooz> i have two spare AMDs to pay with next week... so you are saying stay away from AMD pro
<oozbooz> pay=play
<oozbooz> go with open source
<Kingsy> yeah I have done..
<Kingsy> but the gui that comes with xubuntu in settings -> display gives yo no control.. so I need a GUI that uses xrandr that I can use to configure the displawys
<Kingsy> displays
<oozbooz> arandr?
<Dice> Kingsy: if arandr doesn't work, it's problem with driver/xorg
<Kingsy> Dice: I don't think so   lxrandr  works
<Dice> weird, how did arandr fail?
<Kingsy> it says ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '1080i'
<Kingsy> python error.. not much about it on google..
<Kingsy> Dice: does this application even do what I am looking for? basically I want to be able to set 2 monitors as side by side.. and the third as a clone of monitor 1
<Dice> I'm not sure, I guess it should
<Kingsy> hmm well I cant get it installed anyways
<Kingsy> well its installed but doesnt work
<Kingsy> LXRandR doesnt give you control to setup clones or anything.. just resolutions
<Dice> xrandr isn't very hard actually, just run "xrandr" to see your outputs, then "xrandr --output EXAMPLE --left-of OTHER"
<Dice> other possible options --right-of --below --same-as
<Dice> --mode 1920x1080 for setting resolution
<oozbooz> trying pxe boot/isntall Xubuntu 12.04 it fails "...cant read /etc/fstab" attempting to mount couple partitions ... RHEL boots fine on the same box
<Dice> sounds like failed burn
<Dice> or was that after installation?
<oozbooz> the same image used with CD/DVD install and worked fine...
<oozbooz> i used to ISO images and repos: desktop and alternative
<oozbooz> to=two
<Kingsy> Dice: yeah xrandr actually works great.. :) but how do you get those commands to run on boot? and I don't mean on "login" I mean on boot.. so for example.. when at the login screen the screens are already setup...
<Dice> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent second ansver
<Kingsy> Dice: the one that talks about lightdm.conf ?
<fusk> Is there a grub2 editor with a gui you can recommend ?
<Kingsy> so you have to make a .sh file? ummm
<Kingsy> heh
<Kingsy> Dice: so what would he .sh file contain?
<Kingsy> just the two commands?
<Dice> Kingsy: #!/bin/sh and commands on following lines
<Kingsy> hmmm ok
<Kingsy> let me try it :)
<Dice> and you need to "chmod +x script.sh" to make it executable
<Kingsy> ok
<Kingsy> Dice: ok done.. brb let me boot it and see if it works :)
<Kingsy> Dice: that worked! however when it booted the screen went really messed up before it corrected itself.. kinda ugly
<Dice> better than pretty failure?
<Kingsy> hehe yeah for sure
<Kingsy> perhaps I am executing the command at the wrong point.. thats why its going all scew wiff for a second
<Kingsy> dunno
<douglas> obex-data-server crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_ref@plt()
<douglas> anyone know anything about that ^^?
<saul> Can someone give me a hand with a time setting problem in xubuntu?
<douglas> you have to restart for it to take effect. or logout
<douglas> *after you change it
<saul> Restarting hasn't fixed it. I recently moved from one time zone to another. It keeps changing back to the old time.
<saul> There must be some setting I'm missing. I went to the settings part in calendar and changed to the new time zone, but that didn't help.
<douglas> Did you change it manually? Did you install anything that modifies your time automatically?
<saul> I changed the time via the command line, as I couldn't find any GUI tool to change the time. I don't think I've installed anything that would mess with the time settings
<saul> But in spite of changing the time zone in the calendar GUI and changing the time via the command line, the time changes itself back to the previous time zone time
<genii-around> saul: Is the time in the BIOS set correctly?
<saul> genii-around: I haven't altered the bios since I moved time zones. It seems like there must be some way to change the time without getting into the bios
<genii-around> saul: It will always use whatever the computer's time is set to as a beginning reference, unless you use for instance ntpd
<genii-around> !info ntpdate
<ubottu> ntpdate (source: ntp): client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 63 kB, installed size 235 kB
<recon_lap> saul: have a look at http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.ie/2008/07/changing-ubuntu-time-zone.html , you just got to love google
<David-A> saul: do you dual boot with windows? by default windows and unix/linux disagree how to interpret the hardware clock (when setting system clock at boot), if it is local time or utc.
<saul> should I install David-A, I do dual boot with windows, and have for many years. I've changed time zones several times, but this is the first time while running xubuntu
<saul> recon_lap: Thanks, that seems to have fixed it. I didn't find that with google b/c I was searching for xubuntu. I'm pretty sure I had changed time zones with older ubuntu installs without using a command line tool
<saul> Thanks for the help, everyone!
<saul> David-A: There is a weird problem regarding this time zone issue. In the xubuntu settings--> Calendar, I changed the time zone, but it didn't have any effect. When I just changed it with reconfigure tzdata, it seems to have worked
<saul> Maybe there's a problem with the time zone gui tool?
<recon_lap> saul: maybe it's security
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> how can i look which pacakges are available that contains a given name?
<recon_lap> saul: but it could be a bug :)
<uskerine> for example, i would like to know which packages i could install with the word "asterisk" on it
<saul> Shouldn't the user be able to change the time zone easily? It seems like it's a fairly common thing
<recon_lap> saul: for the user, not for the system
<David-A> saul: I don't know what the problem may be. Do you syncronize with time server on the internet?
<saul> There must be some synchronization going on, because when I changed the time using the command line, it would change back on its own after a minute or two
<saul> I couldn't find any gui setting that said anything about sychronizing, though
<David-A> saul: the user can set his personal time zone in ~/.profile (env var TZ)
<genii-around> saul: Does  /etc/ntp.conf exist on your system?
<David-A> saul: I have xubuntu 10.04, Settings>DateAndTime has setting for time zone and sync with internet time server.
<David-A> saul: there are a lot of different forces going on. if windows and ubuntu read/write the hwclock differently, if windows and/or ubuntu syncronize with time server, things can change from time to time and from boot to boot
<saul> genii-around: I don't have /etc/ntp.conf
<genii-around> Hm
<xubuntu768> hello
<douglas> obex-data-server crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_ref@plt()
<douglas> anyone know anything about that ^^?
<xubuntu768> i was wondering, since i cannot use compiz because of my graphics, is there window static switcher like in compiz
<xubuntu768> ..standalone like
<elsuco> What functionality else do you want except Alt-Tab?
<David-A> xubuntu768: you mean desktop switcher/workspace switcher? with fancy effects?
<saul> David-A: I've got xubuntu 12.04, and I don't have settings>DateAndTime, it seems. I only have Settings>Calendar. Did I somehow screw that up? Or is that the case for everyone in 12.04?
<xubuntu768> well i doesnt need to have fancy effects just to switch between windows using mouse
<xubuntu768> ..i find alt+tab complicated
<xubuntu768> ..cos i cant preview windows and i need that
<David-A> xubuntu768: windows, not workspaces? what about just click the window with the mouse? (do you mean something else?)
<xubuntu768> switch between windows not the workspace
<elsuco> xubuntu768, i don't know of a window preview feature.....
<elsuco> xubuntu768, don't think, that this is possible
<xubuntu768> ..well the one like static swither in compiz
<xubuntu768> but only that feature without compiz
<xubuntu768> ...ok thanx
<fusk> Anyone can help me make uswsusp default ?
<David-A> saul: sorry, it is System>DateAndTime in both 10.04 & 12.04, "Configuration:" for sync with internet in 12.04.
<David-A> saul: try make your time zone work in both win and ubuntu and stay consistent over re-boots. do it WITHOUT sync with internet time server in BOTH. (when that works you can enable sync if you want)
<David-A> saul: it will require you tell windows to interpret hw clock as utc, or tell ubuntu to interpret hw clock as local time, so both use the hw clock the same way.
<David-A> saul: (or you can live in the UK in the winter, all the time, then local and utc confusion does not matter)
<elsuco> fusk, Isn't your request covered in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/uswsusp
<elsuco> oh, thats german.. i will look for the english version
<elsuco> fusk, oh well.... Apparently there is no english version.... I'll try to translate
<saul> David-A: Haha, thanks David-A, I appreciate the help.
<elsuco> sudo mv /usr/sbin/pm-suspend /usr/sbin/pm-suspend.bak  --> do a backup of your current configuration
<elsuco> sudo mv /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate.bak --> same for the hibernate version
<elsuco> sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/s2ram /usr/sbin/pm-suspend --> link from pm-suspend to s2ram, which will be invoked, when you want to go to suspend-to-ram
<elsuco> sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/s2disk /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate --> link from pm-hibernate to s2disk, which will be invoked, when you want to go to suspend-to-disk
<elsuco> And this should do the trick..
<fusk> So that means, it'll change both sleep and hibernate ?
<fusk> or suspend
<elsuco> jep.... but of course you can also just change the one you want..
<fusk> noo, it's fine, just making sure.
<fusk> pretty cool, will try this, guess i should reboot too afterwards.
<elsuco> you won't have to reboot... once those command are executed you are immediatly ready to try it out... :-)
<fusk> awesome, thanks a lot for your help
<elsuco> no problem...
<fusk> oh wait, elsuco. yesterday a guy called toz tried to help me with this, and he wanted to try something before making uswsusp default. we added a line to a file somewhere, suspend "r,something"
<fusk> should that be removed ?
<elsuco> I think, with the confguration i postet, you should be good to go.... do you by any chance remember the file you edited yesterday?
<fusk> we didn't edit it, i think we created it, adding [suspend] "rxxxx"
<fusk> where rxxxx is my wireless network card
<elsuco> oh ok.... so that is probably about the way uswsusp handles your wireless card, when it goes to sleep.... You should keep that file with its configuration...
<fusk> but it didn't work, the machine still frose afterwards. but if it dosn't matter for uswsusp. Then i guess i'm good to go.
<fusk> now i know. SUSPEND_MODULES="r8169" located in /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules
<elsuco> Ohhh.... The commands above assumed, that uswsusp is working... They are just making sure, that your computer will use uswsusp for hibernate....  If uswsusp is not working, these commands won't help you to get it to work..
<fusk> okay
<fusk> we created it yesterday to see if we could fix the problem before installing uswsusp.
<fusk> just want to make sure it does not screw up uswsusp
<elsuco> i'm starting to get behind what you did there.. i think uswsusp won't check the file... so you can leave it there or delete it, however you want.
<fusk> :) cool
<uskerine> which config file should i change for changing DNS servers?
<uskerine> it is no longer /etc/resolv.conf?
<fusk> thanks a lot elsuco, much appreaciated.
<elsuco> glad i could help... :-)
<fusk> now comes the test
<fusk> :)
<elsuco> wish you luck...
<elsuco> fusk, did it work?
<fusk> my first try failed. after a reboot i've now had two succesfull sleep/wake tries.
<elsuco> interesting, that a reboot was necessary... but that sounds like it is working... Nice....
<fusk> yeah, so far so good, just gotta test it over a few days to see if it keeps working, it's the only thing stopping me from going all in on this linux thingie.
<elsuco> awesome.... i hope it works out.... Whatever problem you may find, just ask... :-)
<fusk> test
<genii-around> !test | fusk
<ubottu> fusk: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<merquis00> #test
<fusk> How do you install new fonts ?
<David-A> fusk: search for "ttf" in Synaptic
<fusk> David-A, did that, get a few installed results, but no idea what i'm looking at.
<David-A> I find 2080 font packages of which 16 is installed. Me neither knows what the ones not installed looks like.
<David-A> *are
<fusk> Ohh
<fusk> David-A, i already have a package i want to use. Got ms calibri, and that's the one i want to install.
<David-A> fusk: a .deb package? double click it!
<fusk> zip
<fusk> contains ttf files
<fusk> normally i just doubleclick ttf, but doesn't work here.
<David-A> fusk: I have not installed fonts that way, so I dont know. The hard core way may be to find what folders the system looks for fonts in, and copy the .ttf there. Possibly a lib folder in the system or a dot-folder in your home if it's only for you.
<fusk> auch
<David-A> The first few hits when google ''where store ttf font ubuntu'' seems to answer that question, judged by their title, haven't looked into them.
<fusk> Quite sure there is an easy way, this worked fine in other ubuntu distros.
<fusk> ok, thanks, will have a look.
<fusk> uhm, where exactly is \home ? i'm not allowed to create folders in the place i'm at.
#xubuntu 2012-08-01
<David-A> fusk: /home/NAME (in your case /home/fusk ?) is your home folder.
<David-A> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1839927 says "to install new fonts simply create a folder in your home called .fonts and copy .ttf files inside it."
<fusk> Yeah, needed to ctrl+h, now  it works
<genii-around> Rebuilding the font cache after helps too
<fusk> true
<fusk> sudo fc-cache -f
<fusk> should do it
<David-A> fusk: (there seems to be a prog called font-viewer in ubuntu, not in xubuntu, if you find what package it is in you can install it in xubuntu too, then assign .ttf files to be opened by that.)
<fusk> ahh
<fusk> think it's this http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.dk/2008/05/font-viewermanager-for-ubuntu.html
<David-A> fusk: (that page is heavily censored for me (requires javascript), can't see nothing, but if helps you, good)
<David-A> fusk: (on a related topic) you can install packages gnome-specimen and/or fontmatrix to take closer looks on installed fonts.
<fusk> maybe this works for you http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<fusk> how come you don't have javascript ?
<David-A> fusk: I finally looked at that javascriptburden page via google cache. It's old, fontmatrix is in the repositories. (Never download anytning from the internet) :)
<fusk> :)
<David-A> fusk: (how come no javascript) few years ago, pentiumIII, better performance, then security and privacy. NoScript also blocks flash and java, tools with wich sites can see me on my camera, hear me on my microphone, see my bank numbers and p0rn urls in my clipboard, etc. Hence, have never visited facebook. They dont WANT me. Companies that only have web precense in facebook don't WANT me either, so I don't want them.
<fusk> hehe
<David-A> are you  serious about your own security and privacy?
<fusk> Not really
<fusk> only thing i'm carefull with is my dropbox and email.
<fusk> I don't really care if facebook knows what colour underwear i got on this morning, or if my ass shows on google streetview.
<David-A> Oh, you can be so happy, envy you
<fusk> Well, i don't see i should bother. Whatever facebook knows about me does not affect me in any way. or google for that matter.
<fusk> My bank account can't be hacked (if it did i won't be liable for any loss), my wifi is secure, i got my firewall & antivirus & my adblocker.
<fusk> I think that's good enough.
<john_rambo> Instead of the mouse pointer I see a cross
<john_rambo> window borders minimize maximize close have vanished
<john_rambo> I see a cross in place of the mouse pointer
<specailk> hello.
<kino1> Hello
<fatpudding>  Someone else having problem loading java applet after the last update.. IcedTea making my head hurt
<aquix> nope. but you could try oracles java
<nooitgedacht> Hi there, new to xubuntu/xfce. I Have two internal partitions mounted in truecrypt /media/tc1 und /media/tc2. Neither show up on the desktop (external harddrives do, however). Can I change that? Google wasn't helping much.
<john_rambo> I see a black cross in place of the mouse pointer
<xubuntu180> bonjour
<xubuntu039> swithcing from crunchbang to xubuntu
<LordRaptor> hey guys, is someone here?
<LordRaptor> hey guys . sry kinda new to IRC, didnt used it for like 3 years
<baizon> LordRaptor: there is always someone here :)
<LordRaptor> ah ^^ cool :D
<LordRaptor> so, im gonna start with my question.
<LordRaptor> my grandma ist 73 years old. tbh, SHAME on me, i dont know her exact age. she never used a computer before, but she can use a typewriter really good (i think so, she worked in a bookkeeping)
<LordRaptor> My mum has a like 3 years old notebook and she doesnt need it anymore, and my grandma wants to write a diary. she has leukemia , so we dont know how long she'll live on. I hope as long as possible, w/o pain.
<LordRaptor> what i need is an easy OS for her. She only needs Firefox and a textwriter. I use windows (shame on me), but i alrdy used kubunto a few years ago. I thought about xubuntu. I wanna ask: Is this an good idea? and is it easy to set up a remote acces? because, that would be great, I live 2h by train away from my grandma. Thas not the probleme, but if its only a lil thing to fix on the computer, a remote acces would be great
<pleia2> describing the people doesn't really help a lot with answering this, all people are different and the best advice I can really give is "try it"
<pleia2> same goes for remote access, there are several tools out there that do it, I'd suggest trying out some of them to see what is easy for you (I havent a clue as to what is good when coming from a windows host)
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu is a pleasant flavor to work with.
<LordRaptor> ok. but it is not an almost impossible thing with the remote acces, rite? i only used TeamVierwer so far.
<pleia2> nope, there are lots of tools that do it
<SkippersBoss> I am not an expert on remote expert but there are usually plenty in this channel who can help you
<pleia2> (pretty sure even teamviewer works)
<LordRaptor> k, so i'll just google it ;) ty for the help, really great. i think i should put linux on my NB, too. another question: someone knows if ASIO is supported? or something equal. I use an Audio Interface.
<SkippersBoss> LordRaptor, anything you are trying to ahive has usually been done by someone else. Google and/#xubuntu are your friends :-)
<starn> i'm having issues setting my defualt monitor to the one that is on the right.. using nvidia settins and recomminded drivers.
<LordRaptor> ok ;) just wanted to ask if someone knows about big problems^^
<starn> oh and apparently it will not allow me to drag windows to the other monitor either.
<LordRaptor> ubuntu / xubuntu was great when i used it. linux is not a backyard OS.
<starn> nevermind i remember now i did something wrong.
<SkippersBoss> is still great. as long as you set it up for the things you (your grandma) needs it to work for
<LordRaptor> yeah, im sure i can do that, i know how to use a computer, more than many others in my school. and im pretty sure, xubuntu is a great choice for that,, TY all ;) cya soon !
<qwitwa> Hey guys, Installed via xubuntu-desktop.
<qwitwa> Trying to set nautilus as default file manager.
<qwitwa> exo-preferred-applications shows nautilus, but whenever I click on a folder on the desktop, thunar opens it.
<qwitwa> Tried tweaking defaults.list in /usr/share/applications
<qwitwa> by adding inode/directory=nautilus.desktop       x-directory/normal=nautilus.desktop at the end
<qwitwa> But still no luck.
<qwitwa> Any help (I don't really know what I'm doing here) ?
<pleia2> qwitwa: Settings > Settings Manager > Preferred Applications and the "Utilities" tab
<pleia2> what does it say there?
<qwitwa> nautilus, sorry for the delay.
<moetunes> nautilus normally takes over the desktop when it runs so being able to click icons on the desktop suggests it doesn't run
<moetunes> try starting it from a terminal
<qwitwa> Runs with this message:
<qwitwa> "Initializing nautilus-gdu extension Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing. "
<moetunes> there you go - it fails to start
<qwitwa> Except nautilus did start
<qwitwa> A window popped up, although I noted earlier that it isn't in the same directory as the terminal.
<moetunes> ok. what happened to the desktop icons and what happens when you open a folder in nautilus?
<qwitwa> It always opens in the home folder.
<qwitwa> Nothing.
<qwitwa> The desktop icons are (I think) the same, and when I click them it opens in thunar.
<qwitwa> I'll have a look to see if the icons change.
<qwitwa> They don't.
<qwitwa> I can't figure out how to open a specific folder in nautilus
<qwitwa> (it doesn't appear in the xubuntu main menu, and hence the contextual applications menu - that only lists "File Manager" in accessories)
<moetunes> you can add a path to the nautilus command e.g. nautilus /home/you
<qwitwa> Okay, that works.
<qwitwa> The desktop doesn't change or anything.
<moetunes> normally you'd have to use nautilus --no-desktop to keep the xfce icons on the desktop so sumthins' up
<qwitwa> Oh well. I guess it's probably not worth the effort since this isn't particularly critical.
<moetunes> I'd just use thunar - it does most things well
<qwitwa> As I mentioned before, this is on Ubuntu 12.04, with xubuntu desktop installed via "xubuntu-desktop" .
<qwitwa> Yeah, I'll leave it.
<qwitwa> Cheers for the help anyhow.
<moetunes> it shouldn't matter how you arrived at using xubuntu
<moetunes> cheers
<n2diy> what command would I use to play a .wav file from the terminal?
<aquix> gor a cron job?
<aquix> *for
<moetunes> n2diy: aplay plays wave files so aplay /path/to file.wav
<n2diy> moetunes, yes, I just confirmed that. That's a cool little addition to the xfce-timer plugin.
<moetunes> the command 'at' works well for reminders/alarms too
<aquix> if your using cron and want a gui to pop up the command is  * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 MEDIAPLAYER /path/to/file.wav
<n2diy> I'll have to play with at and cron, xfce4-timer only handles one alarm at a time, though I might be able to work around that with kalarm?
<aquix> kalarm is a kde app so you get all the dependencies down with it.  With cron you can have as many alarms you like doing any command that you can do in the terminal..
<aquix> very usefull for other stuff too, like updates, running scripts
<xubuntu300> hi all
<xubuntu300> xubuntu installed!!
<aquix> congratulations :)
<Barnabas> :-)
<fusk> How do i delete etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules ?
<Barnabas> sudo rm etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules
<Barnabas> but do you want to?
<fusk> i do
<Barnabas> ok
<Barnabas> perhaps sudo rm /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules
<Barnabas> leading slash
<fusk> ah
<fusk> superb
<GridCube> everytime i see "sudo rm" my eyes twitch a little
<fusk> Should probarbly see a doctor about that.
<Barnabas> I asked :-)
<GridCube> or people should stop recommending using sudo rm
<Barnabas> well sudo bash will do too
<genii-around> sudo -i
<Unit193> sudo -i, rather.
<Unit193> Bah..
<genii-around> then: exit    when done
<fusk> doesn't really matter imo, it worked, and don't know the difference.
<GridCube> i would go with sudo mc and use f8 knowing exactly what im deleting
<genii-around> midnight commander *is* good
<GridCube> it reaaally freaks me out using rm
<Barnabas> GridCube, rm is pretty reliable
<fusk> why wouldn't it be ?
<Barnabas> indeed
<GridCube> my own mistakes, and knowing how irc's work, recommending rm to people on irc usually leads to further troubles
<GridCube> (in any case this is ot stuff so ill shut up)
<Barnabas> GridCube, I generally agree, but if you ask ppl "do you really want too?"
<Barnabas> you cannot help further
<Barnabas> any command will follow sudo ..
<Barnabas> even firefox ..
 * Barnabas advises against that 
<GridCube> sudo is not the problem, sudo is fine, sudo and then delete... well... thats a scary though on unexperienced hands
<Barnabas> sudo firefox scares me more
<GridCube> :P
<Barnabas> just imagine what a creative web page could do to your system ..
<fusk> well, now i have to test it, and see if it works.
<Barnabas> godspeed
<fusk> :)
<Barnabas> rm as root is cool
<Barnabas> used it to obliterate /usr/local/bin on my freebsd day before last
<Barnabas> still compiling now ..
<Barnabas> non important media serv ..
<Barnabas> arh well actuall more a make script gone haywire ..
<Barnabas> but same effect
<GridCube> !ot | Barnabas
<ubottu> Barnabas: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GridCube> :)
<Barnabas> Did not know that - sorry ..
<GridCube> :) its ok
<Barnabas> I know ..
<GridCube> you are welcome to join #xubuntu-offtopic :D
<bash_> hello people
<bash_> how to install the adobe flash to mozilla firefox?
<bash_> i cant do it
<Barnabas> yes you can
<Barnabas> sorry for the delayed answer
<Barnabas> do you still need it
<Barnabas> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/flash_firefox_linux.html
#xubuntu 2012-08-02
<bcgrown> why can't i have multiple apps use the sound card at once?  and how do i fix it?  i'm on xubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<bcgrown> audio is an onboard Intel HDA / Realtek ALC887
<Desirre> good evening! can someone help me? there's someone from Brazil here?
<Desirre> actually, I think my problem is pretty simple... I've installed Xubuntu and everything was doing right, but when I upgraded it, my audio stopped working... now I can't listen my musics nor any sound... what I supposed to do?
<Desirre> my husband suggested reinstall Xubuntu, but I prefer try another approach... 'cause I don't wanna miss my archives and I don't have any ways to do a backup yet... it's an NETbook and I don't have an external HD
<Unit193> May want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and even https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<Riley24> hey guys i could use some help with pavucontrols
<Riley24> im having issues getting it to switch output controls
<rdx> i need hacker
<rdx> anyone here
<rdx> please buzz
<livingdaylight> greetings
<koegs> does anybody know how to tell xscreensaver to turn off the backlight? "xset dpms force off" works
<Sysi> it doesn't do it if you leave it for a while?
<koegs> nope, backlight stays on permanently
<koegs> i mean, screen is turned black after 10 minutes, screen is locked, but backlight stays on
<Sysi> you can set display sleep to 10 minutes in power managment settings
<koegs> ok, if i disable xscreensaver and configure power management settings, the backlight is turned off
<koegs> but it seems like the screen is not locked
<koegs> and xflock4 still does not disable the backlight
<Sysi> screen should be turned off even xscreensaver enabled, with xflock at least it's turned off in ten minutes
<Sysi> I wonder if script with "sleep 2" first for launching xflock and then xset dpms force off would work
<martinphone> i have 50 jpg files that would be much easier to read in a single pdf file, is there any way to do so?
<Unit193> !info sam2p
<ubottu> sam2p (source: sam2p): convert raster images to EPS, PDF, and other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.49.1-1 (precise), package size 245 kB, installed size 560 kB
<martinphone> Unit193, is that command line alone?
<Unit193> Yes.
<martinphone> Unit193, im now reading the readme and dont see any section for "convert every image inside a directory" option...
<TheSheep> hi folks
<TheSheep> I have a quaint problem with thunar -- I just noticed that it doesn't show the trash in the sidebar
<Sysi> does thrash work at all?
<TheSheep> Sysi: how do I tell?
<TheSheep> there is ~/.local/Trash directory filled with the files I have deleted...
<Sysi> if you press del after selecting files it goes there?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> my first sspicion is that the xubuntu devs have disabled it because they prefer the panel plugin for the trash
<TheSheep> if that is the case, I would like to know how to enable it
<TheSheep> because I do not prefer the panel plugin
<Unit193> Still there in Quantal by default.
<TheSheep> I'm on Precise
<TheSheep> I'm not sure when it disappeared
<Unit193> (By that I was saying it wasn't removed, I am also on precise and have it)  Could try backing up the config for thunar and removing the config dir.
<Sysi> could be related to gtk bookmarks too
<TheSheep> Unit193: the config of thunar is a text file and has nothing about trash in it
<TheSheep> Sysi: bookmarks work
<TheSheep> OK, solved, I didn't have gvfs installed
<Sysi> oh, I thought thunar wouldn't have trash functionality at all without it
<knome> madnick, o hai!
<madnick> knome: hi
<knome> madnick, hmm, you not at -devel :)
<madnick> knome: oh, sorry
<livingdaylight> hi
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> on one of my boxes "sudo -i" gives me a shell to run root gui apps from, on the other the X display access is being denied for the root user
<pimperle> xhost output is the same on both machines
<pimperle> what could cause this?
<pimperle> /etc/sudoers are the same as well
<pimperle> what else could cause the DISPLAY variable to be unset and display access to be forbidden?
<pimperle> i installed all latest updates
<livingdaylight> hia
<livingdaylight> I'm interested in the recent release of Voyager; most of you heard of it?
<astraljava> Yes I've listened to it, but what does this have to do with Xubuntu support?
<livingdaylight> astraljava, hi, nice to see someone is here :)
<livingdaylight> astraljava, and I'm not talking of the music band Voyager, the distro based on xubuntu
<livingdaylight> there are ppa's for it, and just was curious what the difference was between installing voyager or bringing the ppa's into xubuntu
<livingdaylight> astraljava, ?
<livingdaylight> why is this room so quiet? bordering unfriendlyness
<knome> everyone is a volunteer
<astraljava> I'm at work, so cannot pay attention all the time.
<astraljava> Can't speak for others, but I believe none of us are paid to watch this.
<Sysi> you should ask voyager guys, I guess there isn't much difference
<livingdaylight> since he worked with xubuntu and other aspects of ubuntu I thought someone here might know about it.
<knome> i haven't heard of "him" working with xubuntu really.
<Sysi> as far as I understand from google translated homepage, it's just xubuntu with additional stuff
<livingdaylight> Sysi, yes, basically
<livingdaylight> there doesn't seem to be an irc channel, so, thought to hop in to find out more.
<livingdaylight> It looks beautiful but not sure whether he's brought compiz and what not into xubuntu. I wondered if the purpose of xubuntu is to be a 'lighter' alternative to kde/gnome whether it defeats the purpose
<livingdaylight> btw, astraljava I know and appreciate that no one is being paid/ all are volunteers, but that is true of all channels, or most at least. It just feels really dead here and I got happy when you responded, but then you disappeared again, which speaks of more than volunteerism
<knome> not really, you are getting it wrong.
<knome> in addition to having volunteers only, we actually have less manpower too.
<livingdaylight> you have a lot more than a lot of other channels, lol.. don't get me wrong, I appreciate the ethos, and I ask and patient; if someone answers great, but of course I'm human and its frustrating when someone begins a convo and switches off immediately or peoople only pipe in to say that they are volunteers and therefore don't have to say even 'hi' - sorry - dont konw...
<knome> note that not all of the users are actually "helping" here, some of them are just sitting/idling
<astraljava> livingdaylight: As I said, I'm at work, and have a chance to just occasionally glance at the channels. I'm sorry if you felt neglected. I can't do better.
<livingdaylight> astraljava, its fine, I thought your remark was inviting me in conversation
<livingdaylight> so, no comment on xubuntu + compiz /awn etc being equal to kde/gnome in bloatware?
<aquix> I run xubuntu 12.04 with compiz and cairo-dock and have a stable, cool and smooth laptop.
<aquix> I think many docks and compiz suffer from the pulseaudio effect. I was a buggy when released but got less resource hungry with time, but distaste stuck.
<knome> compiz isn't really light, so if a light os is your primary goal, don't use that.
<livingdaylight> this is the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<knome> for xfce 4.10, yes.
<knome> but that's not officially supported
<Sysi> 4.10 packages aren't there anymore
<Sysi> devel packages were there
<knome> mmh, that too.
<livingdaylight> aquix, I am looking to run on laptop which is fairly new, Acer Aspire timelineX 4830t but everything I try runs very HOT whereas windows used to run very cool on it :s
<knome> installing compiz won't help
<knome> upgrading bios worked for me with an older laptop
<GridCube> livingdaylight, what do you mean by hot?
<livingdaylight> can't find the link now but he spoke somewhere of his association with xubuntu https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit
<livingdaylight> GridCube, the chassis and mousepad aread get uncomfortably hot
<GridCube> oh
<knome> livingdaylight, yes, mr_pouit is a xubuntu developer, but he is NOT the voyager developer.
<livingdaylight> currently running Bodhilinux which is better but the distro is a little bit quirky
<livingdaylight> knome, no? my bad then. I thought he was
<knome> livingdaylight, nope. he's not.
<livingdaylight> since unity haven't been able to find a new home.
<livingdaylight> maybe just need to ubuntu + cinnamon ppa hrmph
<livingdaylight> http://voyager.legtux.org/index.php/a-propos-2/ the xubuntu 12.10 promo is sweet
<GridCube> livingdaylight, have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline ?
<livingdaylight> GridCube, actually this week only I joined that launchpad group. But don't know how to benefit from it.
<livingdaylight> GridCube, thanks for looking that up
<GridCube> they say they have a mailing list at the bottom of that page
<GridCube> you could ask  them there, it might be helpful
<livingdaylight> GridCube, actually, I hadn't seen that particular link, so, that is helpful. I found the launchpad group via another link
<livingdaylight> yes, thank you. Because, I'm finding it is an issue with most distros and shouldn't have to run puppylinux or something on a i3 processor
<livingdaylight> :)
<GridCube> it might be some kernel issue, i have really superficial knowledge on those topics, but you might have to try getting a kernel that supports you notebook fans architecture? dunno
<livingdaylight> GridCube, http://clip2net.com/s/2aGtL
<livingdaylight> yes, and ubuntu is my best chance I believe of finding a match, i believe.
<GridCube> ask in the ml :) they might know better, if they answer :P
<livingdaylight> ml ?
<aquix> there are many things that can cause a hot laptop, like badly configured laptop control. but pinpointing the spesific problem can take some googling, and most likely you'll get ubuntuforums threads. have you installed lm-sensors   ?
<aquix> *fan control
<livingdaylight> aquix, i have now :)
<livingdaylight> I did look in synaptic and found a number of things which promised to check cpu tmp and fan controls
<livingdaylight> powertop also doens't come by default
<GridCube> gkrellm is the popular one :P
<aquix> ran sensors-detect ?                also check in top to see what if anything eats the cpu
<livingdaylight> last time I did all that i wasn't running much at all.
<livingdaylight> aquix, could you tell me whether I should go ahead? http://pastebin.com/rYEPj7PF
<aquix> yup
<aquix> have you installed your graphics card drivers?
<livingdaylight> no
<livingdaylight> don't have graphic cards on this laptop
<livingdaylight> some onboard graphics
<aquix> whats it called?
<aquix> I might recommend a terminal program called  inxi     it shows hardware specs, drivers and other system info. great when troubleshooting
<GridCube> lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> :P
<livingdaylight> http://pastebin.com/qZui6dz5 is that it? 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<GridCube> intel should work well with the generic drivers
<GridCube> mines do
<GridCube> anyway you could try gksu jockey-gtk and see if it offers you some drivers
 * GridCube is sad because jockey-gtk is being abandoned :(
<aquix> yeah, mesa drivers usually do
<livingdaylight> GridCube, gksu jockey-gtk just brought me back to prompt
<aquix> I got a laptop with optimus graphics card (bought in a hurry).   Thank god for bumblebee :)
<GridCube> D:
<livingdaylight> i had a look at bumblebee but not appropriate for my graphics I was told
<livingdaylight> should I go ahead and confirm modifying /etc/modules?
 * GridCube doesnt know
<livingdaylight> aquix, ? the core-temp thingy sensors-detect came back with
<livingdaylight> http://pastebin.com/rYEPj7PF
<livingdaylight> its still waiting for a yes/no
<livingdaylight> k, went ahead with that
<aquix> I always do
<livingdaylight> now, inx?
<livingdaylight> inxi
<livingdaylight> sudo apt-get install inxi ?
<aquix> try, can't remember if it's in the repos
<livingdaylight> apparently not
<GridCube> !info inxi
<ubottu> Package inxi does not exist in precise
<GridCube> nope
<aquix> livingdaylight  look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889898              there is also a program called thinkfan worth searching for
<livingdaylight> ok, aquix | GridCube - thank you VERY much
<GridCube> :) dont worry, and good luck
<aquix> no problem
<livingdaylight> hah, i7 - i wish, mines just i3 :)
<livingdaylight> still could apply?
<aquix> here   http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/shell-system-information-tool-for-linux.html
<livingdaylight> sweet
<aquix> yup, it's a sweeth little program, and you can also call on it here in irc so anyone can see your specs with /exec         like this..
<livingdaylight> running into dependency issues gawek and mesa-utils missing, but sudo apt-get install gawk is not installing
<livingdaylight> gawk : PreDepends: libsigsegv2 (>= 2.9) but it is not going to be installed
<livingdaylight> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<livingdaylight> -f = force? is that safe?
<aquix> hmm, strange
<aquix> try  sudo apt-get install  gawk mesa-utils
<aquix> then the deb file again
<livingdaylight> launched synaptic and says a package is broken and to use the broken filter
<aquix> if not try       sudo apt-get -f install
<Sysi> or just skip the tool it'll probably fail anyway because of missing dependencies
<z121231211> Alright, I probably should've listened last time, but before installing Xubuntu I used nomodeset and it worked fine. Then I installed without the needed display drivers. Now I can't boot into Xubuntu.
<z121231211> Is there a way to boot into a command-line mode or install drivers without having to boot it up?
<TheSheep> z121231211: yes and yes
<z121231211> Oh cool, I guess booting up the live cd would be simpler. How do I install the vesa drivers on an installation that way?
<TheSheep> z121231211: vesa should be installed by default
<TheSheep> z121231211: but the way you would do it is 1. boot your livecd, 2. mount the disk on which your / is, 3. chroot to it, 4. install it normally
<TheSheep> z121231211: won't work for things that need to install additional stuff in kernel, like nvidia drivers
<z121231211> I'm using AMD and heard something about "aticonfig --initial"
<z121231211> How do I chroot?
<Sysi> you can boot regular installation with nomodeset too
<z121231211> How?
<z121231211> Is there a key I have to press before booting?
<Sysi> press/hold shift right after bios
<z121231211> Alright, I'm going to save this and try to boot in with either nomodeset or with live CD, brb
<martinphone> whats the easiest way to enlarge an open app?
<martinphone> im looking for an option that includes drawing with the mouse plus a key
<martinphone> from the corner of the app...
<xubuntu426z12123> Alright, I'm in the live cd right now. Couldn't get to nomodeset by mashing shift for my installation.
<xubuntu426z12123> Odd, my name got weird
<craigbass1976> Is there any way to get rid of the "Recenttly Used" choice when opening files?
<z121231211> Alright I chroot-ed on to the other filesystem. aticonfig isn't installed and I don't know how I'd get it.
<TheSheep> !find aticonfig
<ubottu> File aticonfig found in fglrx, fglrx-updates
<z121231211> bash !: event not found
<z121231211> bash: !find: event not found*
<Pici> z121231211: that was a command for ubottu, our channel bot.
<z121231211> Oh
<Pici> z121231211: it said that 'aticonfig' is in the fglrx package.
<z121231211> Ah thanks, installing things. Finally getting somewhere
<TheSheep> sorry I wasn't clear
<TheSheep> z121231211: you can also use the search at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<z121231211> It was downloading, but I got an error. Mostly no such files and permission denied
<z121231211> Would that be the limitations of chroot?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get update
<TheSheep> it has links to old versions, newer versions appeared in the meantime
<z121231211> Alright, doing that now
<TheSheep> or not
<TheSheep> also, make sure your disk is not mounted read-only
<TheSheep> 'mount' will tell you
<z121231211> Where is 'mount' or do I type that in?
<TheSheep> you type that
<z121231211> It's downloading files right now. Right-click>properties says there's read/write permissions for Owner but read only for everyone else
<TheSheep> that's ok
<z121231211> mount says rw,nosuid,nodev
<z121231211> uhelper=udisks
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> rw == read-write
<z121231211> Ok, all good then
<TheSheep> if you get the errors again, can you pastebin them?
<z121231211> Sure
<z121231211> Actually I can't copy from terminal
<z121231211> Or I guess, how do I copy from terminal?
<gry> hi
<TheSheep> z121231211: you just select it
<TheSheep> z121231211: and then you press the middle mouse button to paste it
<z121231211> Alright
<z121231211> I guess fresh installations take awhile to update
<z121231211> http://pastebin.com/6yf8S7gy
<z121231211> How it went
<z121231211> There was a permission denied at the end but not sure if that'd be significant
<TheSheep> hehe, fun, that's an artifact of the chroot
<TheSheep> to do it correctly you should rebind /dev and /proc before doing chroot
<z121231211> How do I do that?
<z121231211> http://pastebin.com/cENXm30r
<z121231211> Tried it again, error messages
<TheSheep> so, if you have your disk mounted under /media/yourdisk, you should first do  mount --bind /dev /media/yourdisk/dev
<TheSheep> and then chrrot /media/yourdisk
<livingdaylight> tried to create a 'Linux' group in Diigo to save all the links and tips posted earlier for my benefit. But, Diigo wants a minimum of a 6 letter entry, but Linux is spelt with 5 letters - silly Diigo - what doo they care whether my group is a 3 or 5 letter word?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: call it 'linux diigo group' :D
<baizon> "Linux <3"
<z121231211> TheSheep: How do I get out of chroot?
<TheSheep> baizon: why would you exclude the 3.x kernel?
<TheSheep> z121231211: type "exit"
<baizon> TheSheep: its the web 2.0 smiley :P
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, \o/
<z121231211> TheSheep: Alright, mounted /dev and /proc. Should I just do all of that again?
<z121231211> TheSheep: omg it's doing something different! :D
<nsahoo> on ubuntu, what's the difference between xubuntu-desktop and xfce4?
<nsahoo> trying to decide what I should install
<baizon> nsahoo: integration into ubuntu stuff, like usc indicators, etc.
<z121231211> TheSheep: Alright it installed and I was able to do "aticonfig --initial". Just in case: http://pastebin.com/Ed6e2BVf
<baizon> i recommend xubuntu
<nsahoo> baizon: why?
<z121231211> TheSheep: Should I do anything else?
<baizon> nsahoo: like i said, you get more features :)
<nsahoo> baizon: ok
<z121231211> TheSheep: Just booted up, no errors. Thanks a ton!
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, or, come to think of it, "GNU/Linux" :D
<Riley24> would someone here mind helping me with pavucontrols for somereason my volume keys arnt working
<Riley24> even though i have my built in speakers set as default the volume keys only control hdmi out
<Riley24> anyone here
<TheSheep> Riley24: we are here, but we don't know how to solve that
<TheSheep> Riley24: have you tried searching the forums?
<Riley24> yes
<TheSheep> Riley24: you could try the sound mixer panel plugin?
<TheSheep> Riley24: it lets you choose which sound card and track to use
<Riley24> it switches channels fine and the slider works but my volume key only controls hdmi out
<Riley24> there isnt one im on voyageros witch is xubuntu 12.04
<Riley24> it only has pavucontrols and pulse audio eq
<Riley24> alsamixer is there in terminal and it is set right
<TheSheep> Riley24: one workaround you could try is to set shortcuts on your volume kesy to alsamixer
<TheSheep> Riley24: or amixer
<Riley24> how would i do that
<Riley24> i only need pavucontrols to switch outputs
<TheSheep> does "amixer sset Master playback +20dB" work for you?
<TheSheep> (type that in terminal)
<Riley24> only shows 0.00db gain
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> how about "amixer -c 1 sset Master playback +20dB" ?
<Riley24> im not seing -c anywere
<Riley24> well this kind of explains it but im not sure how they did that
<Riley24> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130927/how-to-switch-default-sound-device-controlled-by-hardware-keys-in-xubuntu
<Riley24> sweet i did it!
<Riley24> thank god lol
<Riley24> i had to reset the string under settings editor
<TheSheep> I wonder where would be the right place to ask for advice on buying a laptop
<genii-around> TheSheep: Probably ##hardware
<baizon> TheSheep: offtopic i think
<TheSheep> genii-around: thanks
<baizon> =)
<liquidee> hello
<liquidee> is there any quick way to setup xubuntu to look EXACTLY like it does in live cd?
<liquidee> i have fresh xubuntu installation
<TheSheep> liquidee: it should look the same
<liquidee> TheSheep: i think i might have messed it up
<liquidee> TheSheep, when i rebooted the machine after installation
<TheSheep> liquidee: make sure you select the 'xubuntu' session on first login of your user, not the 'xfce' one
<liquidee> yeah
<liquidee> thats what i did
<liquidee> :D
<liquidee> i mean i choose xfce
<TheSheep> then create a new user
<liquidee> so i guess it overrided my settings
<liquidee> oh
<liquidee> brb, trying that
<TheSheep> remember to give it admin rights
<xubuntu298> Hello, anyone knows why ''gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf'' command won't work for me? I'm new to Xubuntu.
<xubuntu298> Hello, anyone knows why ''gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf'' command won't work for me? I'm new to Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2012-08-03
<dgrvedado> hi!!!
<dgrvedado> i used the xubuntu live-cd, i need to loging how root, whats is the password?
<Unit193> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dgrvedado> i need mount my external disk and delete, copy and move file... but xubuntu mount by default ro :(
<Unit193> sudo, and gksudo is what you should use, try gksudo thunar
<dgrvedado> i try sudo su - and some message error showme
<dgrvedado> gksudo thunar dont work :(
<dgrvedado> in ubuntu i do "sudo su -" is worked, but here not, why??
<Unit193> Normally it's sudo -i
<dgrvedado> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo -i sudo: >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error junto a la línea 26 <<< sudo: error de análisis en /etc/sudoers cerca de la línea 26 sudo: no se encontraron fuentes sudoers válidas, saliendo sudo: imposible inicializar el complemento de política xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<dgrvedado> that message showme when i do sudo su -
<dgrvedado> what is the problem in used the root passwd??
<dgrvedado> how can used root user in console??
<dgrvedado> i need that....
<dgrvedado> please help!!!
<Unit193> I can't quite parse some sentances, but as I said, did you try  sudo -i  ?
<dgrvedado> sudo -i
<dgrvedado> sudo: >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error in the líne 26 <<<
<dgrvedado> sudo: analized error in  /etc/sudoers on líne 26
<Unit193> Well you could look at that file, but that sure isn't normal, and could explain why your're having issues with using sudo/gksudo.
<dgrvedado> sudo: not found the valid sudoers source outing
<dgrvedado> but the live user no have permission for modify this file
<dgrvedado> ok the xubuntu is not option... is not possible think the root passwd is not access by the users... :(
<dgrvedado> i try other distro
<dgrvedado> thank for nothing
<Unit193> Generally there is... Or not.
<xubuntu588> Hello to all
<Riley24> if anyone here knows about awn i could use some help
<Riley24> it completly wigged out on me and i cant get the settings to restore to default
<dystopiandrift> hello. is anyone willing to help me figure out why my laptop's screen will not sleep?
<dystopiandrift> I vaguely remember reading something about having to replace xfce power manager with gnome power manager.. I do not know how to do this well.. I could install gnome power manager and un-install xfce power manager.. but then what? how do I replace all system calls for xfce pwr mgr with the gnome one?
<dystopiandrift> bah.. last time I popped in here I got no answers either. not even a "hello."
 * dystopiandrift eats computer.
<dystopiandrift> I did much searching.. with no luck. back to the searching I suppose.. while I hope for a kind helping hand..
<Unit193> The settings in xfce4-power-manager-settings not holding?
<dystopiandrift> they are. they just don't work. it seems like my screen wants to blank and turn off because 1min after my screen saver starts, it blanks for a second, but then the screen saver just stays on.
<dystopiandrift> hm, found something saying implementing the power settings in xscreensaver makes it work.. wish me luck
<dystopiandrift> on an unrelated note, all the h.o.p.e. talks are up already! woop.
<dystopiandrift> hey, it worked. anytime you need someone to spam up your logs, just call my name. ;p
<xubuntu194> hi..how do i install xubuntu via usb?
<dystopiandrift> install unetbootin then download xubuntu iso, or you can use unetbootin to do that
<xubuntu194> ok thanks
<Unit193> Windows users can use LinuxLiveUSB creator, nice tool.
<dystopiandrift> I'v not used that one. I know unetbootin is on windows too.
<Adisman> can you change the order in the start/boot list?
<TheSheep> Adisman: start/boot list?
<Adisman> the list of operating systems
<aquix> that would be grub, and yes you can
<Adisman> how?
<aquix> what xubuntu do you have?
<__dark4p> 12.04
<__dark4p> u?
<aquix> then you have grub 2
<aquix> same :)
<aquix> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<Adisman> i have 11.10 it says when i open help
<aquix> still grub 2
<__dark4p> i don't have windows installed and never did like the parallel thing
<aquix> Adisman look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<__dark4p> what exactly you want us to do with that link?
<Adisman> i asked for it :D
<__dark4p> :D :D
<__dark4p> sorry :)
<aquix> and remember to backup /etc/default/grub    incase something goes wrong (grub rescue is a nightmare)        command for that is     sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.bak
<aquix> and for extensive grub info look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743
<Adisman> thx :D
<aquix> your welcome :)
<reche> Finishing xubuntu installation.
<xubuntu525> hi
<xubuntu525> want to know whether if by installing xubuntu my pc can get damaged
<GridCube> xubuntu525, what?
<xubuntu525> I want to know whether by installing xunbuntu my netbook which recommends windws 7 can get damaged
<Mavrik> hey
<Mavrik> uhm... my Xubuntu XFCE desktop just switched everything to chinese
<Mavrik> and kinda doesn't listen when I try to change language back in gnome-language-selector... any other ways to change language? :)
<p01nt3r> hello. got a problem with ensoniq 1371 onboard-sound in 10.04. no sound! with other ubuntu-versions, sound worked fine. lspci showes me the device and i tried to unmute/maximize any playback-channel in alsamixer. can you help me?
<p01nt3r> nobody any idea?
<Pici> p01nt3r: You may want to ask in #ubuntu if you aren't getting the reply you expect here.
<Sysi> you should try current LTS 12.04
<p01nt3r> did so, but the used nvidia card is too old for 12.04's x-server.
<p01nt3r> so i decided to go back to 10.04.
<xubuntu443> Salve a tutti!
<xubuntu443> Ho installato Xubuntu  sul un pc ed ora vorrei realizzare una Live Usb su una pendrive da 16 gb da portarmi in giro
<xubuntu443> Ho letto diverse guide online, ma mi sono perso...
<xubuntu443> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu443> ok, sorry!
<xubuntu443> I installed Xubuntu on a PC and now I want to create a Live USB on pendrive 16 gb to take me around
<xubuntu443> I read several guides online, but I'm lost ...
<xubuntu443> someone can help me?
<bluesabre> Hello xubuntu443
<bluesabre> The easiest thing to do is use the Startup Disk Creator that is included with Xubuntu.
<bluesabre> System > Startup Disk Creator
<bluesabre> Just insert your pen drive, open the application, select the xubuntu iso file and tell it to install on the pen drive
<xubuntu443> Hi, Bluesabre, Startup Disk Creator starts from the Xubuntu Iso File... so I lose the customizations already made ​​in my PC?
<bluesabre> Ah, so you wish to create a live cd based on your current configuration?
<bluesabre> Then you will probably need to try remastersys: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<xubuntu443> bluesabre, I started already Startup Disk Creator.... 80% completed... I can escape without ruining anything?
<TheSheep> xubuntu443: it already deleted your disk though
<TheSheep> xubuntu443: or pendrive or whatever you are writing to
<xubuntu443> Blusabre: then I try to continue this way
<xubuntu443> blusabre:  Sorry, I'm still here.  I have finished creating the boot disk I inserted the live of a PC and started the pc The startup screen asking me if I want to try or want to install Xubuntu. So I think you have not created a Live USB. Am I wrong?
<TheSheep> xubuntu443: the 'try' option starts the livecd
<xubuntu443> theSheep: and to start the Live USb?
<moetunes> maybe the sheep could have used the term "Live Media" instead of "livecd" but in this case it means the same thing
<xubuntu443> well, so everytime to use my Live Usb i have to select "TRY"?
<moetunes> I wasn't here for the start of this but I'm guessing you wanted a persistant usb install, not just to put the live media on the usb?
<moetunes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu443> my goal is to create a persistant live USB to use to work on any computer and store the data as well
<TheSheep> xubuntu443: what you made should work likethat
<xubuntu443> i'm sorry but i don't believe it... I have many problems, maybe I wrong something
<xubuntu443> every time I boot a PC after inserting the Live
<TheSheep> xubuntu443: the system disk creator even has explicitly an option for how much space to reserve for storing data on it
<TheSheep> xubuntu443: well, try things out and see what works for you
<xubuntu443> the first screen is "TRY or INSTALL"?
<xubuntu443> If I close the window, then I go to the desktop
<xubuntu443> During the creation I opted for 4.0 GB of storage space now I can not get on the removable
<The_Cog> I think the persistent storage is merged with the general system ramdisk (stores the changes). Try safing a file to your desktop and then rebooting. See if it's still there.
#xubuntu 2012-08-04
<David23400> Hi guys , i have an old laptop which has 600 mhz cpu and 512mb RAM i wanted to know if xubuntu Alternate will run smoothly on it?
<pleia2> depends on what you're doing with it, for basic stuff it should be fine, but things like flash really bog down a machine so that probably won't work so well
<Unit193> Alt I'd think would work, but I wouldn't expect the system to run smoothly.
<pleia2> it certainly won't be fast :)
<David23400> will it be faster than XP sp3?
<pleia2> not familiar with windows, so I don't know
<David23400> in the installation can i choose to make another drive on my PC ?
<pleia2> not sure what you mean, resize the other operating system you have installed?
<psychogenik> anyone know how to make xubuntu boot on my system without having to boot with live usb?
<psychogenik> anyone??
<David23400> Can i try xubuntu wihtout installing it?
<David23400> on the boot
<David23400> ?
<gry> After upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04, something appears to have changed my PATH variable. http://pastebin.ca/2177247 What could it have been and how do I fix it, please?
<Unit193> What's your /etc/environment say?
<Unit193> (Use cat foe example)
<Unit193> gry: You could also make sure it's not messed up in ~/.bash_profile or set it there manually as per http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/cant-execute-commands-that-is-in-sbin-with-normal-user-762399/ ?
<gry> Sorry, I don't appear to have a ~/.bash_profile. I am using bash however. :-)
<gry> The /etc/environment file contains this: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Unit193> Try putting that in ~/.bash_profile (create), and relogin.  (never had this issue myself though)
<moetunes> ~/bin shouldn't be left out which /etc/environment does
<Unit193> Yeah, I have that added in my .zshrc and .bashrc files.
<gry> Would we be able to find why it's missing? :-)
<Unit193> gry: Should be able to locate dpkg backups, and do a diff on them.
<Unit193> Might not be on the right track here, but sudo updatedb;locate dpkg-old
<Unit193> (And, I bet I'm wrong on that one, actually...)
<gry> Unit193: Hmm, it appears the /usr/local/* entries disappeared from the $PATH. I could just try readding them manually, is your 12.04 $PATH like what I pasted from /etc/environment?
<DeeKay> Hi!
<jcklk_> Hi, does Linux have an %appdata% folder like Windows does and how can I access it?
<Sysi> in linux systems there are hidden folders .appname or .config/appname
<Sysi> press ctrl H to see them in default file manager
<jcklk_> Sysi: I've found a .config folder but can't find the folder I need.
<jcklk_> Sysi: I've found it in a separate folder, thanks for your help.
<aquix> hi, I have a small issue explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695502
<aquix> anyone have anything similar?  firefox 14 on xubuntu 12.04
<baizon> sorry never happend to me
<baizon> imo its a addon problem
<baizon> try to disable one by one
<aquix> think it's compiz, because it disappear when I  focus to another program then back.
<v1adimir> it's Inception, if it just disappears and you don't know how you got there (like half way through a dream)
<v1adimir> aquix: what's compiz doing on your xubuntu anyway?..:)
<devtekalpha> Iv setup dual monitors with ubuntustudio but they both show the same thing. How can i make proper dual monitors (2 different screens)
<TheSheep> devtekalpha: how did you setup them?
<aquix> v1adimir I know compiz is heavy on the system, but I'm addicted to their scale feature. if I could get that in xfce, compiz would be gone
<devtekalpha> I set them up with arandr
<devtekalpha> I have them both in the mobo's gpu sockets.... When i put them in the nvidia pci card and used nvidia x server. The apply button was always grayed out
<devtekalpha> Id like to have one monitor in the mobo and the secondary in the nvidia pci card
<devtekalpha> I chose ubuntu session instead of xfce session if that makes a difference
<devtekalpha> Is there a good guide of how to manually edit files for setting up dual monitors accross mobo and pci graphics sockets?
<v1adimir> devtekalpha: sounds like 2 issues, nvidia-(x)config will work - unless you're not using the default drivers (I think I can remember that being the case, just switch to them, instead of using the x swat ppa)
<mongy> compiz aint that heavy really.  it's a lot faster than xfce own compositing (for me) and has those cool plugins to make gestures of.  not using it in my current setup but I like it still.
<v1adimir> devtekalpha: and as far as using the die graphics, it needs to be enabled at boot - right? (which isn't the case by default)
<devtekalpha> You mean the bios? I  have uefi bios.. Couldnt see anything about multiple monitors there
<devtekalpha> Ill try configuring drivers too thanks
<v1adimir> devtekalpha: not the bios, something with the kernel
<v1adimir> default install only loads the card if it's plugged in (I forget where to look / what it is)
<v1adimir> sry :s
<devtekalpha> Ok looks like i have a bit of research to do. Thanks for the pointers ill look these things up
<v1adimir> cool, hope it helps
<v1adimir> (i'd look it up, but the system is crawling atm - installing visual studio and a bunch of other stuff active)
<xubuntu794> hi
<xubuntu794> anyone knows how to remap keyboard to use one button to increase or decrease volume?
<TheSheep> one button to both decrease and increase at the same time?
<xubuntu794> of course not
<TheSheep> then I don't understand the question
<xubuntu794> thath would be too much
<xubuntu794> one for increase and another for decrease
<xubuntu794> :)
<TheSheep> you could make them run amixer with the right parameters
<xubuntu794> there was a command to add a shortcut but i dont remember it
<xubuntu794> since i am beginner with linux and i had too reinstall it
<TheSheep> xubuntu794: you can add it in keyboard settings
<xubuntu794> ...yes with amixer...but i dont know the line
<TheSheep> amixer set Master 1-
<TheSheep> and
<TheSheep> amixer set Master 1+
<Sysi> I usually use 5%+/-
<TheSheep> tune to taste
<xubuntu794> ....that was the one i was looking for
<xubuntu794> thanks a lot!!!
#xubuntu 2012-08-05
<xubuntu809> Hello
<xubuntu809> just in here whilst installing xubuntu for first time
<xubuntu809> hoping to leave windows for good!!
<xubuntu809> any tips for getting started?
<David-A> you know the basic things? xubuntu-restricted-extras? System>Hardware Drivers?
<holstein> i would try it live before installing... see how the hardware support is
<David-A> good
<holstein> good?
<David-A> yes, run live to see if hardware works, good
<knoppies> hello, I recently (maybe a month ago) upgraded from Ubuntu10.10 using Gnome2 and compiz to Xubuntu12.04 using the default XFCE (I am avoiding both Unity and Gnome3) and one of the first things I noticed was that in ubuntu10.10 there was an immediacy, I click on a file or use a keyboard shortcut and (for chrome, VLC, image viewer, gnome-terminal, nautilus at least) it would be pretty much instant. Now in Xubuntu12.04 Even these lightwe
<knoppies> ight apps can take quite some time (seconds) to load.
<knoppies> I had a look in my autostart and found zeitgeist, did some googling and it seems as though this is just a logger. Some people reported that after removing it they had a huge speed up on login times (which would be nice but I am more interested on app loading times)
<knoppies> Do any of you know if I can apt-remove zeitgeist with its daemon with no negative effects on Xubuntu (the forum I am reading seems to imply its used by unity)
<knoppies> Or do you think my problem stems from something else.
<knoppies> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.
<holstein> knoppies: remove it if you like, you can always put it back
<holstein> could be the newer kernel is not supporting your hardware that well.. like the older one did
<holstein> knoppies: if it were my box, i would try and take some things out of the equation... maybe make sure the same graphics driver is being used... look at the kernel versions
<David-A> Can you see if there is unexpected cpu-load when the system should be idle, or if something uses very much ram. I have "cpu graph" and "system load monitor" in the panel, but you should be able to see things with "top" and "free" in a terminal or "system>system monitor".
<holstein> maybe try a 10.10 xubuntu... consider using 10.04
<knoppies> holstein, I was wondering if it was kernel related, or XFCE related. The graphics drivers I am using now are newer (I think) than the ones I was using,
<knoppies> David-A, I also have cpu load and cpu graph and ram usage in my panel, I preferred the applets in the gnome-panel than the ones I have now in the XFCE panel.
<holstein> knoppies: im sure they are... i would try removing variables, and with live CD's are musch as possible... or search around for info relating to that specific hardware
<knoppies> I have been looking at htop and it idles MUCH better now than it did with gnome in 10.10. It is normally the first load of a program (say the first time I bring up sublime text since I booted up) but even opening up tabs in chrome seems to take longer.
<knoppies> holstein, I am not convinced its hardware related but even more than that, I don't know where to start.
<knoppies> in terms of searching for hardware related issues.
<holstein> knoppies: im not saying its a hardware problems, im suggesting that it could be a hardware support problem
<holstein> the kernel could have dropped support for your hardware
<holstein> i would have no problem running ubuntu 10.04.. im running it on several production machines
<knoppies> is 10.04 the LTS?
<David-A> knoppies: I'm not sure but zeitgeist seems to be of little value. Try uninstall it. Packages normally stop their daemon when removed, so just uninstall. If no change, install it again.
<holstein> knoppies: 10.04 is an LTS, and 12.04 is as well
<knoppies> I actually updated to 12.04 because there were a few things that had not been updated in 10.10 like my multi touch drivers for my synaptic touchpad, they worked flawlessly on my OLD laptop, but not on this new one (synaptic updated their multi touch so that windows could use it)
<knoppies> and thats just the start of the list.
<holstein> knoppies: that'll be some xorg.cong tweaks
<knoppies> Im using an Aspire 5740G so its not that old.
<knoppies> you mean .conf?
<knoppies> I tried all that.
<holstein> knoppies: yup.. me too
<holstein> i decided not to bother with it
<holstein> i have my own list
<holstein> at some point, i just take the path of least resistence
<knoppies> the best I could get was some faked emulation of multi touch, now with 12.04 it works flawlessly.
<knoppies> holstein, I know what you mean. I don't pick least resistance but their is a point where the reward is not worth the effort.
<holstein> sometimes, the "tweaks" that make life easier, take system resources as well
<knoppies> holstein, like compiz.
<holstein> not saying that mutitouch is making your apps launch slower, but you might need realistic expectations
<knoppies> maybe, but I consider it realistic if it worked quickly in 10.10 and now I have to wait seconds for VLC to open a file. It never used to be that bad. I am actually wondering if my "recently used documents" list has anything to do with it, I turned that off in 10.10 with gnome.
<knoppies> Do you know how to turn that off in Xubuntu?
<David-A> knoppies: recent documents rings a bell with me. it affected perfomance when the list was very long. i'll try to see when it was and how i fixed it
<knoppies> thank you David-A
<knoppies> ok I removed zeitgeist
<knoppies> well nothing has crashed.
<David-A> knoppies: in Xubuntu 8.04 i set Places>Properties>Show Recent Documents=off to reduce application launch time, now with 10.04 and faster cpu I have it =on again.
<knoppies> You mean when you right click on places? I just did that.
<knoppies> I will see if it makes a difference.
<knoppies> I also removed zeitgeist, so I probably won't know which one did the trick.
<knoppies> thank you David-A
<knoppies> ok I just opened up VLC with a file and it took quite a while. CPU was still idling but the HDD was going crazy (and the file was small)
<holstein> knoppies: took a while? how long? open with the terminal and see
<knoppies> now that i have opened VLC recently, its instant again on even bigger files.
<knoppies> holstein, about a seconds and a half. I was just double clicking the file in nautilus, but I can try using the terminal.
<knoppies> do you mean using time?
<knoppies> I thought time calculated the time between start and end of a process. how would I see how long it takes to start a process
<knoppies> I keep missing the ? grrr
<holstein> there might be some output in the terminal that would help
<David-A> knoppies: what if you clear the list before you disable recent documents. i think open history was in an xml file somewhere and the longer it got the more time it took
<knoppies> I just opened up 10 items summing to 9.7GB in the terminal and it was pretty instant, this is the output I got (or do you want me to pastebin it? Its only 9 lines long.
<knoppies> David-A, I normally clear the recent documents about once a day or so, so I dont think it was getting big, but I will try that.
<holstein> knoppies: i dont need to see it myself... i was thinking you might see an error... if you dont, you dont
<knoppies> the only error like thing I see is:
<holstein> knoppies: you can try cvlc /path/to/file
<knoppies> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<holstein> you can try that in TTY.. take the GUI out of the equation
<knoppies> holstein, I could. But I am trying to solve app loading time for things like Sublime text, vlc, chrome, eye-of-gnome, things I consider rather lightweight and that have opened seemingly instantly for me in the past. This is not just a VLC issue.
<knoppies> oh, and nautilus, but I understand if its a little slower than the others.
<holstein> knoppies: try what you want... vlc has a command live options.. im not suggesting this is a VLC issue
<holstein> im suggesting ways to take the GUI out of the equation
<knoppies> oh and gnome-terminal, which seems to take longer and longer to load.
<knoppies> oh, I see. Thank you holstein
<holstein> if you are in tty, and cvlc /path/to/file cranks right up, then you know more that before, i think
<knoppies> holstein, the second time I opened VLC it was instant, the first time it took about 1 and a half seconds. Even though the second time I opened up larger files.
<knoppies> I just tried cvlc and it was also instant, I am not sure how to get vlc back into the state where its slow.
<knoppies> It makes me wonder if its a caching problem.
<knoppies> VLC is not the only thing that does this.
<knoppies> even gnome-terminal.
<knoppies> oh I forgot to mention, i just tried opening it up in cvlc and it was instant too. But I wonder if it will be instant straight after a boot up.
<holstein> maybe me think its just loadking into ram
<holstein> loading* ... thats what im thinking about realistic expectations
<holstein> things change.. the kernel is different...
<knoppies> maybe you are right.
<knoppies> that would explain it.
<holstein> enjoy! gtg...
<knoppies> thank you holstein
<knoppies> thank you David-A for the help. I am going to go out for lunch.
<David-A> knoppies: ok, hope it works out for you
<knoppies> me too.
<Masu> Hello.
<Masu> Would using the "Pendrive Linux" application to create a bootable USB stick for "Xubuntu 12.10" work?
<Masu> Or is it impossible to use the 12.04 drop-down menu alternative for the 12.10 version?
<Masu> Oh, well.
<Masu> I suppose it is somewhat early in the morning.
<Derpian> You could try it
<Derpian> Usually it works
<k_sze> crap, I forget why my "/home/" is so little space.\
<k_sze> File Manager says "/" has over 800 GB free space, but "/home/" has only 36 GB free space.
<Marzata> what dh -HT says?
<Marzata> df -HT
<Marzata> sorry
<k_sze> ah, looks like I created two partitions waaaay back.
<k_sze> Can ext4 be resized live?
<k_sze> hmm, looks like it can't be shrunk online.
<xubuntu613> is it possible to block internet packets with certain key words in it?
<baizon> i dont think so
<baizon> you can block it by the type
<stephenf> anyone willing to assist with installing xubuntu 12,04 32-Bit on a brand new hard drive literally just placed into a dell laptop?
<stephenf> i'm trying to install via a flash drive
<pAt> just try it stephenf, if you experience any problems report them here. Let's look then if anybody has an idea.
<aquix> a new laptop should have a bios that recognizes usb sticks automatically.  I think you'll be a happy xubuntuer within the next hour :)
<stephenf> should i leave it a .iso on the flash drive or extract it via universal usb isntaller?
<stephenf> thank you for the replies, by the way
<aquix> are you on linux now?
<stephenf> right now im on a windows laptop that belongs to a friend
<aquix> ok
<aquix> get unetbootin, install it, choose the iso  and let it do it's thing witch should take about 5 min.
<aquix> is your usb stick formatted to fat32? if it is it's ready.
<baizon> i personally recommend http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<pAt> yeah linuxliveusb is a great tool
<aquix> 2 against one. go with linuxlive :)    I've had sucess with both
<pAt> sure, both are worth to use :)
<baizon> i had problems with unetbootin
<stephenf> i tried to extract it wirh universal usb installer and go through it that way with ubuntu 12.04 (didn't work) at first but was recommended to xubuntu for interface reasons. i'll try the programs you've recommended. i'll also make sure the fash drive is formatted to fat32. thank you
<shpngld> Hello everybody. I am trying to update my nvidia mx 420 video driver but without success. I ahve downloaded the .run file but cant execute it. I already tried makin it executable but nothin happens! help will be appreciated
<shpngld> my xubuntu is 11.04
<shpngld> the c urrent drv I am usin is " experimental support for 3d cards" in aditional drivers list
<shpngld> can anybody help?
<dlinkralink2500> hi there, i have installed xubuntu onto an old compaq without wireless nic. i have a separate usbnic from dlink, dwl g122 rev b1 , which works well with my lenovo t61 laptop and linux. i guess usb1.0 has something to do with it because it does not show up in lsusb
<baizon> try other usb port
<dlinkralink2500> tried all 4
<dlinkralink2500> just curious, usbnic using a usb1.0 port is a stupid idea?
<dlinkralink2500> my second idea, is to skip the nic and instead use my extra wireless router, but i doubt i can use the antenna as a wan port, what do you think?
 * dlinkralink2500 installs xp..
<tech1> xfce is not remembering my wallpaper every login, what is the command to manually set it so i can run it on os boot? or is there a script somewhere
<tech1> ah i found a command to do it nevermind
<aquix> tech1 hmm, thats no good. what program do you set the wallpaper from. I can't set it from any of the image viewers I like so I set it from thunar
<tech1> i set it from settings-settingsmanager-desktop
<tech1> ubuntustudio but its xfce too
<tech1> i found a command that does it. so ill just put the command in my login script. i need a login script to run stuff anyway so its a small thing to add
<TheSheep> tech1: that sounds like some deeper problems, are you sure you didn't run out of disk space on your home partition?
<tech1> iv got over 100gb free. and copied 20gb of stuff onto my home/downloads from my external drive after the wallpaper saving failed
<aquix> try setting the wallpaper from thunar and see if it sticks
<tech1> oh. also xfce dosnt seem to be remembering window positions and sizes very well. maybe thats connected
<tech1> ok
<tech1> ill relog now then
<tech1> i set it from thunar(file explorer) and it didnt remember it either
<aquix> what xfce version is this?
<tech1> ubuntu studio, ABOUT the Xfce desktop environment: version 4.8, distributed by xubuntu
<aquix> 4.8 is the same as me
<tech1> ill ask in ubuntustudio' then. must be something different about how it uses xfce
<martinphone> how do I edit  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<martinphone> I have truncated it now I cannot update nothing
<martinphone> I was trying to https://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html#ubuntu
<martinphone> E: Malformed line 63 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (absolute dist)
<martinphone> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<martinphone> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<martinphone> where is the repo dialog?
<drc> martinphone: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/  and they have mkvtools a ways down
<martinphone> that is now seccondary drc , mkvmerge auto popped with that official site I pasted
<mips1911> martinphone, had this problem the other day.  Backup your sources list, copy & paste the contents to a new leafpad instance (run as root) and then overwrite your existing sources.list
<drc> mips1911: I thought he fubar'd his sources.list and needed to reconstitute it?
<martinphone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130874/ lines 61 and 62 are the source of my problem, I have followed https://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html#ubuntu, .... > deb http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/precise/ ./
<martinphone> deb-src http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/precise/ ./
<mips1911> drc, I dunno what happens but what I just suggested fixed things for me two days ago.
<martinphone> but I cannot use gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to edit the list, I had to use sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zx__> tech1   I read that removing nautilus should fix the problem since ittakes over the desktop. Just did it myself so worth a go
<mips1911> matinphone, my problems started after I used gksu.
<martinphone> original sources.list has been copied to a plain text file (geany), have no idea to run it as root
<mips1911> I opened the corrupted file with leafpad, did a ctrl+a followed by ctrl+c and then launched a new instance of leafpad with sudo leafpad and did a ctrl+v and overwrote the existing sources.list file.
<mips1911> martinphone, don't you have leafpad installed?
<martinphone> ok, just did the same with leafpad
<mips1911> you should also have nano installed where you can right click and go paste
<martinphone> what if I use nautilus? will that allow me to paste into etc/apt?
<tech1> zx__ ok thanks ill try that
<mips1911> dunno, I don;t use nautilus and I can't see a file manager doing that for you
<martinphone> where or how do I find nano?
<The_Cog> martinphone: Only if you run nautilus as root first - otherwise it can't launch an editor with the right privileges
<mips1911> martinphone, from the terminal, you can type sudo nano
<martinphone> sudo nano opened new buffer, given my knowledge of computing i doubt I can do anything straight with this
<mips1911> martinphone, does leafpad work?
<martinphone> do you mean sudo nano path/to/file/to/open?
<mips1911> no, just open nano, right click and paste the contents of your sources.list into it and then save it.\
<martinphone> mips1911, I can use leafpad, I have saved a sources.list with leafpad in my home directory, I cannot save it in apte/etc
<mips1911> martinphone, that's becasue you are not running it as root. Follow these steps as I explain then, I will wait until you acknowledge each step.
<martinphone> ok, thanks
<The_Cog> martinphone: use "gksu leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list" to run the editor with root privileges
<mips1911> Open leafpad from your menu like you normally would and from the menu open your sources.list file
<martinphone> done mips1911
<mips1911> The_Cog, gksu leafpad borked my file, no idea why
<mips1911> martin phone, ok leave that open on the screen. Now open a terminal and type "sudo leafpad"
<martinphone> mips1911, a new instance of leafpad open, but terminal reads: (leafpad:11716): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-uim.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<martinphone> (leafpad:11716): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'uim' failed
<mips1911> You seem to have biger problems than just your sources list. Did leafpad still open though despite the error message?
<martinphone> yes mips1911
<aquix> it's normal to get that message when opening a program in the terminal using sudo.   do like The_Cog said and open it with hitting   ALT + F2   for the run dialog then the command....   gksu leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<mips1911> Ok, now in the first instance you opened your sources.list with leafpad go Edit->Select All followed by Edit->Copy
<martinphone> done mips1911
<martinphone> should I assume paste in the second instance?
<mips1911> Ok, now go to the other instance of leafpad you opened with sudo leafpad (the contents is blank) and go Edit->Paste
<martinphone> done mips1911
<mips1911> Next go File->Save As and browse to /etc/apt and select your sources.list file and save it, if asked to overwrite say yes.
<Marzata> wow US girl
<Marzata> ups
<mips1911> martinphone, come right with saving it?
<martinphone> many thanks with this step by step instructions mips1911 , synaptic workas again
<martinphone> now, can anyone suggest how to correctly add deb http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/precise/ ./
<martinphone> deb-src http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/precise/ ./  to my sources? that started the problem
<mips1911> martinphone, cool. I dunno what it is with gksu <editor name> but on the odd occasion it seems to bork files for me. Visually there is no difference between a working and non-working file so I can only assume there are some hidden characters in there that renders it corrupt
<mips1911> martinphone, backup your now working sources.list and manually add it with sudo leafpad or add it from synaptic.
<The_Cog> mips1911: Beware editors that convert tabs to spaces. I've messed up system files occasionally that way.
<someone235> hi, how do i minimize transmission to system tray?
<mips1911> The_Cog, that could be a possibility but I don;t recall using tab when editing my sources list.
<drc> Edit>Preferences>Desktop>Show Transmission icon in the notification area
<drc> someone235: ^^
<someone235> ok 10x
<aquix> martinphone follow this guide   http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-mkvtoolnix-matroska-tools-in-ubuntu-linux
<aquix> martinphone I'm assuming you have xubuntu 12.04 or 11,10
<martinphone> should I have stated my OS first? yes, 12.04
<aquix> martinphone  then just follow the guide :)
<mips1911> no, you dont have to restart.
<aquix> martinphone  no nevermind, wrong version in the guide
<martinphone> im quite reluctant to follow it anyways, official site https://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html#ubuntu says that same thing, and that created the problem
<martinphone> and in my ppa list I dont see any line ending with / ./
<aquix> martinphone  the guide works but you have to change the version from   oneiric to precise   like it say here   http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html
<martinphone> thanks for all the help, I dont know what I did do wrong, but now it seems I have added this repo
<mips1911> all's well that ends well
<Arpad2> hi
<Arpad2> Network Manager randomly recognizes the mobile broadband modem, and randomly connects to the network. is this a bug?
<drc> someone235: ^^
<drc> opps :(
<tech1> im using an xfconf-query command to set the desktop wallpaper with the paramater /screen0/monitor0, if i want to set the second monitor would it be screen0/monitor1?  and from the terminal is there a command that can show what monitors xfconf has deteced?
<dmpjk> dlink dlw g122 rev b wireless nic not working for me. im starting to think it is partly broken or there is some firmware problem. it seemed liked it would work ok just five minutes ago.
<dmpjk> but now it wont even show up in lsusb
<dmpjk> it works well when i use it in my laptop
<dmpjk> but then i can stick it in usb2.0 rather than usb1.0 , so no surprise
<dmpjk> well it used to work, seems to be dead now
<dmpjk> alive again
<dmpjk> perhaps the device really needs an usb2 rather than usb1
<dmpjk> http://www.ehow.com/how_6454488_d_link-dwl_g122-work-dell-computer.html
<dmpjk> hi skippersboss , would you like to be my remote network tech support? im having trouble with a wireless usb ni
<dmpjk> hi skippersboss , would you like to be my remote network tech support? im having trouble with a wireless usb nic
<dmpjk> it appears to work well with usb2, but i have to use it with a computer that only has usb1
<dmpjk> your cup of tea?
<GoodbyeEarl> e ai galera
<GoodbyeEarl> hey you guys, i've been facing a problem with xfwm4, it doesnt start with the system
<GoodbyeEarl> is there any way fix it?
<TheSheep> GoodbyeEarl: depedns on how you broke it
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions usually works
<GoodbyeEarl> i dont event know
<GoodbyeEarl> i just know that it doesnt work anymore
<GoodbyeEarl> i have to open the terminal and type xfwm4
<GoodbyeEarl> could you explain that?
<Sysi> having error in session saving is quite common, session being open apps, including window manager
<GoodbyeEarl> how to solve it? how to make that the xfwm4 always run in the system's opening
<GoodbyeEarl> ?
<Sysi> sessions are stored in that file, rm to remove -r needed for folders and -f to not ask questions
<GoodbyeEarl> oh, ok, sorry i didn't understand
<Sysi> paste rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions to terminal and it should work
<Sysi> after pressing enter
<Mathsterk> is the "hibernate" functioning broken?
<drc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<Mathsterk> thanks :)
<Mathsterk> <-- got a really slow connection :P
<Mathsterk> that worked :)
<drc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<drc> opps
<tech1> under xfce how do you disable sleep mode /monitor standby(black)..... before the screensaver would just come on but then i rebooted and now it goes to standby after inactivity instead.. i cant find anything on power manager(general) and the on ac tab it says put monitor to sleep never
#xubuntu 2013-07-29
<oranxess> h
<Mestre-Splinter> Hey guys, im having some problem with my wifi. Im on xubuntu 13.04. Im always disconnected when downloading something. Steam, torents and even downloading files trhogh the browser. My chip set is RLT8187
<Mestre-Splinter> I tried to look on the foruns of ubuntu but it is offline
<soman> Has anyone problem with keyboard layout? preferences ctrl + shift often resets to default after skype. Xubuntu 12.04 x86  3.2.0-50-generic #76-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 19:04:57 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. I don't use Skype, so I haven't been exposed to that issue.
 * [0gb_us] is away: 0gb.us, away!
<HypothesisFrog> hey I bought a CD from the UK, and it has a second partition with a "data track" on it.
<HypothesisFrog> not really the right tab for this, sorry.
<elfy> I did wonder ;)
<kothz> Quick question: when I try to modify the date/time through settings > date & time, I get a message: "Error accessing system permissions: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory" ... all of the other settings interfaces work.
<kothz> A quick hop, skip and a jump through Google didn't produce anything immediately obvious
<bgardner> kothz: Run 'time-admin' from a terminal and see if you get more informative output
<kothz> bgardner: first .config/ibus/bus wasn't owned by root.  fixed that.  now: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<kothz> bgardner: now that one google seems to recognize... bbs
<bgardner> kothz: Ok
<flipper88_fl> Are the xubunbtu/ubuntu forums open to the public as of yet?
<elfy> no
<bgardner> flipper88_fl: Not yet.  Try ubuntu-discourse.org in the meantime.
<elfy> hoping for later today
<flipper88_fl> thanks elfy  btw are you a forum moderator?
<elfy> admin
<flipper88_fl> elfy: Please pm me as i would likea specific user name and a possible moderator spot on ubuntu forums?
<elfy> you'll get up to date information either in ubuntu.discourse.org or #ubuntuforums
<elfy> flipper88_fl: take that to #ubuntuforums - but the answer is likely to not be what you want
<elfy> it's offtopic for here anyway
<flipper88_fl> I was thinking about providing payper isnstace techncal support throur the xubuntu/ubuntu channels on irc or the ubuntu forumes
<xubuntu325> hi
<xubuntu325> i want to convert some old Dell pcs t
<xubuntu325> I want to convert tham to thin client and connect to Windows RDP
<xubuntu325> Is there a small version of Ubuntu with just the features I need for thios
<knome> !minimal | xubuntu325
<ubottu> xubuntu325: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> xubuntu325, you can use that and install only the packages you need
<xubuntu325> Which is the best verion to use
<knome> xubuntu325, i just answered you
<Sysi> for just running RDP. probably LTS
<knome> right, "version".
 * knome is still tired
<xubuntu325> sorry, when I click the link there are various versions, 10.10, 11.04,12.10 etc
<knome> LTS, so 12.04
<xubuntu325> Many thanks guys :)
<xubuntu325> while installing 12.04 Minimal I get a "Bad achive Mirror messge".  Previous to this step the network is detected however I am wondering if I am used an incorrect adress for the proxy?
<xubuntu325> I am using http://administrator:password@10.1.10.5:8080/
<adamus2> I asked this 12 hours ago but nobody answered, hope it's not fearsomely bad netiquette to ask again: anybody out there know what could be the problem with video and dvd playback after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04? I fixed it in vlc by selecting the option "x11" video, but banshee, parole etc are still foobarred
<bgardner> adamus2: Foobarred in what way, exactly?
<adamus2> both banshee and parole cannot survive an attempt to play a video. they crash.
<bgardner> adamus2: Try running either from a terminal and see if you get more informative output.
<adamus2> The program 'Banshee' received an X Window System error.     This probably reflects a bug in the program.     The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.       (Details: serial 44 error_code 11 request_code 149 minor_code 19)
<adamus2> Either someone just stole some of my RAM chips or that's not true...
<adamus2> I googled it and that's where I got the solution for vlc from. But I can't find a way to tell Banshee and Parole to do what vlc is doing when I choose x11 video forit
<bgardner> adamus2: Bear with me, that's kind of a generic error so my research is slow.
<adamus2> no hurry. it's been killing me for days.
<bgardner> adamus2: Does Parole crash with the same error if run from a terminal?
<adamus2> let me see.
<GridCube> adamus2: what video drivers are you using?
<GridCube> adamus2: can you login using the guest account and see if your playing videos fails the same?
<adamus2> bgardner: yes, parole gives same message
<adamus2> gridcube: re guest account - not done that before - re video drivers - tried to work that out yesterday, didn't succeed
<adamus2> sorry, a bit lame. where in xubuntu do you tell?
<GridCube> adamus2: what do you mean bu didn't succeed?
<GridCube> adamus2: to see what drivers you are using you open the Software Sources manager, from the ubuntu software center or standalone from the settings manager and go to the last tab thats "aditional drivers"
<GridCube> there you will see the list of available drivers for your computer
<GridCube> http://techhamlet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/software-sources-550x401.jpg
<adamus2> GridCube: I don't have such an option in my settings manager. obviously not got it installed if that's possible. is there a cli command for it
<adamus2> no software sources manager, i mean
<GridCube> adamus2: if you are using xubuntu 13.04 you do
<GridCube> you can access it from the ubuntu software center then
<GridCube> im pretty sure it is on the settings manager but i cant recall now to test it
<adamus2> can you upgrade ubuntu without upgrading xubuntu? if not, then I'm on xubuntu 13.04 and I don't have a 'software sources' manager in my settings manager. i'll look into it though - sounds important :S
<GridCube> adamus2: its called "software & updates" on the settings manager
<GridCube> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2013_1/xubuntu-ringtail-nvidia-settings.jpg adamus2 see
<adamus2> GridCube: aha. Then my Additional Drivers panel is empty. Nothing listed for video drivers or anything.
<GridCube> ok then
<GridCube> on a terminal run: lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> and paste that line here
<adamus2> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<GridCube> ok then generic drivers should be good
<GridCube> now check that you are trully using generic drivers, go to /etc/X11/ and see that there is NOT a file named xorg.conf
<GridCube> if there is an xorg.conf file thats wrong, you dont want one for generic drivers
<Sysi> adamus2: do you have gstreamer0.10-vaapi installed?
<adamus2> I don't have an xorg.conf in my /etc dir
<adamus2> and I haven't got gstreamer0.10-vaapi either
<adamus2> is it good or bad?
<Sysi> try installing that and i965-va-driver
<Sysi> then you may need to reboot
<adamus2> I've got xserver-xorg-video-intel - not specific enough?
<Sysi> va-api is for video playback hardware acceleration
<GridCube> the i965 driver seems to be the one you need adamus2 http://h-node.org/videocards/view/es/106/Intel-Corporation-Mobile-4-Series-Chipset-Integrated-Graphics-Controller--rev-07-
<Sysi> (on intel gpu:s)
<adamus2> GridCube: probably a stupid question, but that page says "i915" not i965
<GridCube> oh yeah i retyped what Sysi said, the page use a different one, search what the page says in the software center
<GridCube> i915
<GridCube> you can also add the x-swat ppa for ultra updated drivers https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Sysi> I don't think it's driver issue (might still be)
<Sysi> xorg/gstreamer/application problem would be more likely
<GridCube> maybe
<GridCube> adamus2: have you installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras right?
<bgardner> adamus2: Just to clarify one item, GridCube asked you to check that you didn't have a file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and you said you had no file at /etc/xorg.conf - which is not the same.
<adamus2> let me check
<adamus2> let me check that too
<adamus2> no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<GridCube> :) thats good
<GridCube> you have generic drivers then
<adamus2> got that restricted extras pkg too
<GridCube> ok
<adamus2> i'm adding that x-swat ppa
<GridCube> adamus2: could you try to log in as guest and try a video, it could be, it sometimes is, that you dragged a wrong config file from the upgrade and its the one messing things around
<GridCube> it could be as simple as that
<adamus2> ok. let me install that x-swat ppa first then i'll reboot. what should the type/location/components for that url be in a ppa config line? deb https://launchpad....../... raring ???
<GridCube> adamus2: clic on "read about installing"
<adamus2> the video's working again in banshee and parole
<adamus2> that's great.
<GridCube> what did you did?
<adamus2> was a combination or one of adding the gstreamer0.10-vaapi pkg, the i965-va-driver, adding that ubuntu-x-swat ppa and rebooting. but something caused my window manager to lose the window frames... or even just to lose the window manager?
<adamus2> my windows are not controllable.
<bgardner> adamus2: Sounds like your WM died, yes.
<bgardner> adamus2: If you can get to a terminal, do sudo service lightdm start
<adamus2> i am using xfce and starting x from the cli - it's in a config file, right?
<bgardner> adamus2: Oh, startx?
<adamus2> yep
<bgardner> adamus2: Hmm, I haven't done that in ages - not sure if what I said before is still appropriate for a startx'ed session.
<adamus2> ok, i'm only doing that because i have done it since i can remember.
<adamus2> i guess i should set up the system to go straight into x - do you know the place to set that up?
<bgardner> adamus2: What's your /etc/issue contents?
<adamus2> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<bgardner> adamus2: Dumb question next - how did you first turn off GUI booting after install?  Or did you install server and add X later?
<adamus2> hmmm, i have no recollection. sorry. my memory is shot by chronic sleep deprivation.
<bgardner> adamus2: Okay, one moment.
<bgardner> adamus2: Okay, what output do you get from this command: cat /etc/default/grub | grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<adamus2> cat /etc/default/grub | grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<adamus2> oops.
<bgardner> adamus2: :D
<adamus2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<bgardner> adamus2: Okay, I believe you want to change that to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bgardner> adamus2: Then do: sudo update-grub
<Sysi> adamus2: remove /cache/sessions (and run xfwm4 --replace)
<adamus2> ok. allow me to leave the chat temporarily.....
<bgardner> adamus2: Ok
<GridCube> adamus2: you might need a different dm, why dont you try installing gdm?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install gdm
<adamus2> ok
<GridCube> then you can simply start the dm using the service, sudo service gdm start
<xubuntu830> hello.ols,can anyone tall me,how to format the usb driver in xubuntu? tnx
<adamus> just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped me isolate my video problem.
<adamus> I shall sacrifice a small furry toy in your honour.
<adamus> unless my daughter gets home first
<Myrtti> fish is also appreciated. don't overcook it though.
<Myrtti> that, or cheese.
<MrHotsauce> Hey everyone i was wondering if someone could help me out. Ever since i updated to 13.04 i have problems with my usb headset. Every so often it just stops putting sound through the microphone. I can useally fix this by going into the volume control and disabling and re-enabling it. This didnt happen in 12.10 any ideas on how to fix it?
<S1lly> hi
<S1lly> i have a problem with my xubuntu disc set up
<S1lly> i only used it once
<S1lly> but the next time i used it
<S1lly> it gave me an error
<S1lly> and it took to long to load up
<S1lly> what could it be?
#xubuntu 2013-07-30
<nukke> S1lly: what do you mean by disc? the optical CD/DVD on which you burned the Xubuntu ISO?
<S1lly> indeed
<S1lly> it use to work
<S1lly> but now it doesn't
<nukke> are you trying it on the same computer?
<S1lly> yes
<S1lly> and the funny thing is
<S1lly> that no scratches
<S1lly> on the disc i mena
<S1lly> mean*
<nukke> that's strange. what problems is it giving you? blank screen? can you hear it spinning inside the drive?
<S1lly> ye something like that
<S1lly> it tells me that
<nukke> if your computer is not letting you boot into the disc, you might have to give the CD/DVD-ROM boot priority inside the BIOS.
<S1lly> an archive from the disc was dameged
<S1lly> don't remember which one
<S1lly> no it boots
<S1lly> but in the loeading window
<S1lly> it like takes for ever to load
<S1lly> and then that error comes up
<nukke> ah, ok. it sounds like the disc is damaged, then. even if it doesn't have scratches, it could've gotten damage some other way, like intense heat.
<nukke> have you tried booting it in a different computer?
<S1lly> hummmm
<S1lly> i actually don't have the other computer right now
<S1lly> but i do have another one
<nukke> in any case, it sounds like it might have gotten damaged. you will probably have to burn another disc.
<nukke> you can also create a bootable USB drive, if you happen to have a spare USB drive around.
<S1lly> i know but
<S1lly> my computer doesn't boot usb
<S1lly> idk why
<S1lly> it's a pentium 4
<S1lly> old comoputer
<HypothesisFrog> hi.
<HypothesisFrog> what should I use to watch .pptx files?
<nukke> HypothesisFrog: LibreOffice supports .pptx
<nukke> you could also use Google Docs.
<MrHotsauce> Hey everyone i was wondering if someone could help me out. Ever since i updated to 13.04 i have problems with my usb headset. Every so often it just stops putting sound through the microphone. I can usually fix this by going into the volume control and disabling and re-enabling it. This didn't happen in 12.10 any ideas on how to fix it?
<S1lly> one more question
<S1lly> does someone knows how to put in windows xp
<S1lly> the same mouse sensitivity from xubuntu's default one?
<nukke> S1lly: try this: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/mouse_speed_in_x/
<nukke> S1lly: there should be a mouse option inside the Settings Manager in Xfce, though.
<S1lly> let's check it out
<nukke> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse
<S1lly> i'll give you a heads up
<S1lly> yo nukke, uhm i ment like how to put the same mouse sentivity from xubuntu in windows xp
<xubuntu375> hey guys
<xubuntu375> anyone there?
<maitake> i am
<maitake> what's up?
<xubuntu375> well i just downloaded xubuntu and
<xubuntu375> i put it on my usb
<xubuntu375> then ran it through the boot menu
<xubuntu375> and nothing happens
<S1lly> humm that happend to me too
<xubuntu375> does my usb need to be in a speical format?
<nukke> S1lly: well, in Windows XP, inside the Control Panel there's a "mouse" icon. you're gonna have to manually tune it to be similar to Xubuntu's.
<S1lly> instead i burned it in a disc
<xubuntu375> i've done it before on usb
<S1lly> damn i wish there was a tool for that
<nukke> xubuntu375: it should be in FAT32. what program did you use to create the bootable USB?
<xubuntu375> i thought the iso
<xubuntu375> is already bootable?
<S1lly> thx! nukke for all your cooperation
<nukke> S1lly: you are more than welcome.
<xubuntu375> can you recommand me some programs?
<xubuntu375> to make it bootable
<nukke> xubuntu375: it needs some fine tuning. if you're using Windows to create the bootable USB, use Unetbootin.
<nukke> or Universal USB Installer.
<xubuntu375> ahh okay
<xubuntu375> got it
<maitake> xubuntu375: i use 'unetbootin'
<xubuntu375> thanks man
<maitake> unetbootin works great :)
<maitake> type: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<xubuntu375> thanks for the help guys
<xubuntu375> greatly apperciate it
<nukke> xubuntu375: if you encounter any other problems, make sure to come back.
<maitake> make sure your thumb drive is formatted fat32 though like he said
<xubuntu375> alright
<maitake> good luck xubuntu375 !
<maitake> anyone know of any xfce plugins (panel i guess) other than what's in xfce-goodies?
<nukke> is there anything in specific you're looking for?
<S1lly> are you guys computer software engeneers :D?
<nukke> I am.
<S1lly> nice :)
<S1lly> i'm studing that
<S1lly> sorry for my bad english
<nukke> no worries. this channel has people from all over the world, so it's understandable.
<S1lly> ^^
<zhaotongxue> nicr to meet evety
<zhaotongxue> one
<zhaotongxue> everyone
<maitake> nukke: not specifically no.. i was just browsing around looking for whatever
<maitake> doesn't seem to be any that people are making
<maitake> user made, i mean
<myersg> Hi, I just installed Libre office, but it seems it′s theming is not the same as the other programs
<myersg>  libreoffice-gtk is installed..
<myersg> here is how it looks
<myersg> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07292013-114700pm.php
<hylian> I get a blinking cursor on my desktop after log in, and then I get a forced log out if I do anything.. anyone heard of this error?
<nantou> xubuntu is fully proxified. How do I open a not proxified app ?
<recon_lap1> Hi, got a little issue with updating, seems the packages linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic are being held back? current installed 3.2.0-49-generic. any idea why this is happening?
<TheSheep> recon_lap1: probably you have something installed that requires them
<TheSheep> recon_lap1: it should tell you when you try to upgrade them explicitly
<Sysi> another user reported that happening with certain mirror, try using another one
<recon_lap1> ok, I'll try that out, I have mysql-5.6 installed and have blocked mysql5.5 from updating, might have something to do with it.
<Sysi> you also should try apt-get update before retrying
<recon_lap1> Sysi: k
<recon_lap1> hmm, strange,   Synaptic started and completed the update this time. no idea why it worked this time and not before!!
<DarkAudit> is 13.04 going to get the 3.10 kernel, and do I really need it?
<recon_lap1> anyway, thx for the help
<koegs> DarkAudit: nope and nope
<gurrot72> quit
<gurrot72> exit
<xezno> Hello
<lderan> hello xezno
<lderan> Are you in need of some support today? :)
<xezno> can someone fell me where the sys requirements are
<xezno> tell*
<xezno> thanks lderan
<elfy> xezno: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<lderan> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ at the bottom of the page :)
<xezno> thanks
<xezno> all i needed
<xezno> byez
<xubuntu396> Excuse me, I need help with setting up my wireless connection for my Dell 1394 WLAN Minicard wireless adapter.
<pplcf> so I installed update today
<pplcf> and now I have some xorg problems
<lderan> what is happening pplcf
<pplcf> whenever I show/hide/minimize/maximize any window
<pplcf> xorg starts to eat 99% cpu
<lderan> are you using a nvidia card by any chance?
<lderan> with dual monitors?
<pplcf> no, AMD 7850, one monitor
<pplcf> proprietary amd drivers
<pplcf> i'll try to remove amd drivers
<pplcf> everything is ok now
<lderan> huzzah
<peyam> hi
<peyam> I have 4 intel cores
<peyam> but I can just get the temperature of two of them
<peyam> sensors  gives just temperature of two
<peyam> and hardinfo says i have 4
<koegs> peyam: which cpu exactly?
<peyam> intel i 3
<peyam> wait
<koegs> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<torax> lscpu|grep Thread
<peyam> -Computer-
<peyam> Processor		: 4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2370M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<torax> you got 2 core and hyperthreading
<koegs> it only has two real cores, with hyper-threading enabled
<koegs> torax :)
<peyam> what does it mean?
<torax> haha, :D
<peyam> I can see how many % each cores does with ${cpu cpu0} to cpu3
<koegs> peyam: your cpu has two physical cores, but each physical core emulates another 2 logical cores
<peyam> is it good?
<koegs> it is not bad, but not as "good" as four physical cores
<koegs> so can have two threads running at 100% but not four threads at 100%
<peyam> okej okej
<peyam> is Intel i3 better than celeron?
<peyam> yes it is
<peyam> im readin now
<Dragast> good evening everyone... I seem to have run into a bit of a problem with Xubuntu and would like some help if possible
<Noskcaj> !ask | Dragast
<ubottu> Dragast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dragast> thank you :) Question is how can I make Xubuntu and a recovered NTFS partition coexist (I installed Xubunu and it deleted my D drive)
<nukke> Dragast: you mean you want to have Windows and Linux on the same machine?
<Dragast> No I wanted Linux and my D: drive that was for storage to be all on the same disk, but Linux deleted everyting... I did manage to recover the partition that had all my files but now Linux does not want to boot
<xubuntu083> Hey guys I need help setting up my wireless connection for my dell 1394 WLAN minicard.  It seems that it's either unsupported or unrecognized by xubuntu
<xubuntu083> I tried connecting to ethernet and although the connection works, I still don't have access to internet
<xubuntu083> I've looked at solutions and have tried installing b43 firmware but I can't get past updating
<xubuntu083> I'm not sure what to do in this situation... If anyone can, please help!
<damiank> hi
#xubuntu 2013-07-31
<hi123> connection to pulseaudio failed any help?
<KnightSirThom> hello how is everyone?
<nukke> hello KnightSirThom, got a question?
<G33kdad> doing a fresh install... thought i'd say hi while it was working... :)
<Unit193> Howdy.
<G33kdad> howdy, Unit193
<G33kdad> been running xubuntu as a dual boot with opensuse 12.3(KDE)...
<Derpxubuntunoob> Is anyone online?
<basiclaser> hi hi
<basiclaser> im getting a weird bug, my system keeps logging out, and when it logs, in it opens up the same old windows that i closed before. does anyone want to see the error message?
<Myrtti> it's not really a bug, it's a feature
<Myrtti> you can turn it off
<Myrtti> it's in Sessions and Startup IIRC
<xubuntu525> Hello, Xubuntu novice here trying to get a Samsung external hard drive "D3 station"  to run on Xubuntu 13.04, it does not run automatically though it does display the .exe files and manuals, but if I try to open the .exe files it just says error. What am I doing wrong? Thanks
<ducktool> external hard disks should just run when the file system is supported by linux
<ducktool> normally you can run .exe programmes(but not drivers) to run with wine
<ducktool> you probably need to change your file system
<xubuntu525> Thanks, do you mean the file system on the external hard drive?
<ducktool> yes
<xubuntu525> Thanks I'll try that
<Loule> if he could see the manuals and exe files, the FS was ok
<Loule> at least in read mode
<Loule> i think i tried to find the autorun running on windows, but.... linux ....
<ducktool> oh that was all there
<ducktool> should have known that
<basiclaser> hey guys, my xubuntu keeps logging out and when i log back in it always opens one gedit, one mousepad and one firefox. What's going on?
<basiclaser> oh it also starts skype and opens three folders
<basiclaser> i installed wireshark last night, i think it might have started after that
<bgardner> basiclaser: Sounds like you saved your session on logout at some point.
<bgardner> basiclaser: Go to Settings->Sessions and Startup and click on 'Clear saved sessions'
<bgardner> basiclaser: Sorry, missed a step - that button is on tab "Session"
<basiclaser> hi again
<basiclaser> (it logged me out again)
<bgardner> basiclaser: Not sure what causes your forced logouts, I would start by investigating your log files
<basiclaser> so yeh there is also the aspect of it logging me out randomly as well. There is a crash report available. can i share it with somebody here?
<bgardner> basiclaser: You can paste.ubuntu.com it on here, sure.
<basiclaser> bgardner: ok thanks
<karoly> Hello
<bgardner> karoly: Hello
<karoly> I use Xubuntu 13.10 and i have a little bug going on with the audio level plugin
<bgardner> karoly: Not sure I can help with that, but I'm not the only one here - go ahead and give us all the details you can.
<karoly> Ok, so, the audio works perfectly, alsamixer works from terminal so i can set the volume using my keyboard buttons (V+ V-) but the icon of the plugin in the bar is like "muted" and when i click on it nothing but a little white line appears..
<karoly> So?...
<bgardner> karoly: I'm here, but I don't know the answer.  Perhaps others will know.
<karoly> Ok, i just wanted to make sure that the messagge arrived :D
<xubuntu573> hi
<xubuntu573> need help
<xubuntu573> on xubuntu display manager.
<bazhang> with what
<nxis> hi
<bgardner> nxis: Hello
<nxis> i've recently installed xubuntu 12.04.2 to my eeepc900 netbook and it looks quite awesome. Is there any major advantages of upgrading to 12.10/13.04? E.g. when i tried lubuntu 13.04 - lots of things were broken.
<karoly> When i was using 13.04 xubuntu i had a lot of wireless problems
<karoly> so i upgraded at 13.10 and it works perfectly now
<nantou> I have edited my /etc/environment file so it proxifies all traffic. If I write a # at the beginning of each line, will it be commented and thus, inoperative?
<knome> nantou, i would imagine so
<knome> you might to need to restart some services though
<nantou> ok knome , what other symbols can I use to comment lines?
<nantou> I mean, i dont know if this is programming language based, given that the file contains, unedited, just one line and, if so, which particular programming language
<knome> i don't know the particular file, but # should work.
<nantou> knome, do you know of any way I can de proxify just one application?
<GridCube> nantou: use the http_proxy env
<nantou> GridCube, im a noob, please link or example: http proxy env chromium-browser?
<Unit193> http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:8123" chromium-browser
<GridCube> lol chromiun doesnt use proxies it doesnt understand proxy variables no matter what, that is my experience
<nantou> Unit193, and to not have a proxy, what should I write?
<nantou> i mean, in your example I do have a proxy, right?
<Unit193> GridCube: Oh?  How annoying.  Does editing /etc/chromium-browser/default help?  It should pick up env vars, though.  (I don't use it, soo.)
<GridCube> the times i tried to use it against my uni proxy it failed no matter what
<xubuntu447> I have aN OLD laptop gateway with this specs 160MB y PentiumII 133Mhz
<GridCube> nantou: use http_proxy=";" chromium-browser
<GridCube> for no proxy
<nantou> GridCube, I assume ":", right, not ;
<xubuntu447> what distro do you recommend me and version for this old laptop
<GridCube> pretty sure its ;
<GridCube> you should try both
<Unit193> xubuntu447: It's going to be slow no matter what, but best bet is superlight like AntiX, or SliTaz.
<GridCube> xubuntu447: you should look at puppy, slitaz, DSL and tinycore, but it would be sloooooooow
<nantou> u, ok...
<GridCube> nantou: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/800805/how-do-i-make-curl-ignore-the-proxy
<GridCube> they say its ;
<GridCube> or simply "" empty
<xubuntu447> :Unit193   :GridCube thaks i m going to try
<GridCube> nantou: apparently there is a no_proxy env too P:
<GridCube> nantou: there is also, apparently, an addon for chromium for proxy settings, dont know if it works or not
<nantou> GridCube, many thanks for your interest, that was only a random app
<nantou> now im trying to start transmission from the command line, but "transmission" doesnt do anything. If you can help... it is welcomed
<Unit193> Try tapping tab.
<Unit193> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GridCube> it should be transmission-gtk if im not wrong
<GridCube> but do use tab
<Unit193> Pretty sure it is -gtk, yep.
<nantou> does starting an app with >>>http_proxy=";"<<< render useless the possible edits to /etc/environment ?
<xubuntu295> hi
<SunStar> hi
<xubuntu295> last version of xubuntu
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<xubuntu295> is not comptible
<xubuntu295> is not comptible for my old notebook
<Unit193> Because your computer isn't PAE compatible?
<xubuntu295> contains last kernel
<xubuntu295> yes
<xubuntu295> last kernel not compatible
<xubuntu295> and... I installed 12.04
<xubuntu295> installed in progress
<xubuntu295> 12.04 last version of my pc..
<xubuntu295> this problem, if exist in updates of 12.04?
<Unit193> I *think* Debian still supports a kernel that's non-PAE compatible, for when 12.04 loses support.
<xubuntu295> k
<xubuntu295> ok
#xubuntu 2013-08-01
<xubuntu948> Good night
<xubuntu948> sorry someone speaks Spanish?
<xubuntu172> hello
<jack_the_strippe> Hi. I'm a bit desperate: Can someone tell me what's the command to open the whisker menu? I need it in order to configure shortcuts (i.e. Meta key to open it).
<jack_the_strippe> Nevermind, just found out. It's "xfce4-popup-whiskermenu"
<DriedOrange> Planning to buy a new ultrabook with 24gb ssd cache. Dual-boot Xubuntu and Windows. Will both OS'es be able to use the ssd cache automatically?
<Sysi> intel smart cache orwhatsit only works on windows
<DriedOrange> Sysi, so Xubuntu won't be able to take advantage of the ssd cache?
<Sysi> DriedOrange: nope, you could install xubuntu on ssd but then it wouldn't work as cache for windows AFAIK
<DriedOrange> Sysi, Alright, thanks.
<Sysi> just never close anything if you have enough RAM :P
<DriedOrange> Sysi, I will probably choose a different Ultrabook instead.
<Sysi> that works too
<ner0x> Is there a way to use Alt+Shift+KEY for shortcuts? It doesn't seem to allow me to do it.
 * nerxubuntu487 waves
 * nerxubuntu487 says : Hi
 * nerxubuntu487 wonders if anyone is asleep.
<Pici> No one has any problems :)
 * nerxubuntu487 is waiting for the installation to finish configuring the bcmwl-kernel
 * nerxubuntu487 lookst at his watch and notices that it has been doing that for 10 minutes.
<GridCube> nerxubuntu487: talks about himself in third person
 * nerxubuntu487 is being tired
<nerxubuntu487> Hi GridCube
<GridCube> !hi | nerxubuntu487
<ubottu> nerxubuntu487: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<basiclaser> native traktor on ubuntu/xubuntu/debian?
<GridCube> what¿?
<elfy> basiclaser: traktor is a windows application
<Sysi> I think on mac too, but no linux afaik
<elfy> probably is sysi - never looked for it there - bronze in wine appdb so I'd not hold out much help
<Sysi> (of this wasn't offtopic)
<nerxubuntu487> How long does it take to configure the kernel-source?
<xubuntu240> hello there
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu240> I just installed xubuntu and heve some probs whot wireless
<xubuntu240> now connected on wired conn
<xubuntu240> when disconecting wire i cant see any psossible connectons
<Unit193> What wireless card do you have?
<xubuntu240> my pc heve wifi antenna
<xubuntu240> i dont know
<xubuntu240> : ]
<xubuntu240> i just today get used laptop
<xubuntu240> how to check what card i heve  ?
<Unit193> If it's a PCI card, lspci
<xubuntu240> p.s sorry for bad english
<Unit193> Sure, you're doing well enough for me to understand, and that's what counts.
<xubuntu240> hmm
<xubuntu240> i not relly good on computers
<xubuntu240> but i try to find out what wireless card i heve
<xubuntu240> Network Card 	Ethernet 10/100BT integrated Wireless Connectivity 	802.11 b/g WLAN
<xubuntu240> this is what u wnat to know  ?
<xubuntu240> Unit193
<xubuntu240> are u here
<xubuntu240> ?
<Unit193> xubuntu240: Howdy, kind of need to know the chipset.  You can also open software sources, and jump to the "Additional Drivers" tab.
<genii> I guess now we'll never know.
<Unit193> I had gone off to read news. :(
<xubuntu701> its saying for me that No propietary drivers is in use
<xubuntu701> unit193 or i lookd in wrong place  ?
<Unit193> Yeah, that's not helpful to you.  Can you open a terminal and type   lspci   ?
<xubuntu701> yap
<Unit193> lspci | pastebinit  will output a url.
<xubuntu701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937587/
<Unit193> ...And additional drivers didn't find it?  What a crappy thing it's become.
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> BCM4311 is what you have, which is Broadcom.
 * genii tries to refrain from retching
<xubuntu701> thanx a lot
<xubuntu701> : ]
<xubuntu701> so i heve crappy wireless card  ?
<genii> xubuntu701: Frankly, yes.
<Unit193> BCM isn't so bad really, and jockey used to pick it up too.
<xubuntu701> But i cen replace that card to better once or its not possible  ?
<xubuntu701> eh still here is old hp g5000 laptop and i just heve get used to it  : ]
<_DeLa_> hi there
<_DeLa_> i am using xubuntu 12.04 and libreoffice. right now, i am using the latest libreoffice ppa for 4.x version but i found them too buggy. Can I just deactivate this ppa, install the ppa for the more stable 3.6 libreoffice version, update the system and have it working? is this way of changing ppa okay?
<Unit193> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<_DeLa_> unit193: so first purge, and then install the new ppa?
<Unit193> That's the best way.
<_DeLa_> Unit193: thanks...hmm...errm...well, is this ppa-purge command safe? can it cause problems?
<_DeLa_> well... nothing is really "safe" anyway...
<_DeLa_> at least not 100%
<Unit193> I've used it, it takes a diff and reverts packages to the version in the repo.
<_DeLa_> it takes a diff? - sorry what does that mean?
<_DeLa_> Unit193: it takes a diff? - sorry what does that mean?
<Unit193> Basically, takes a look at the sources.
<_DeLa_> ok. thanks
<Djmann1013> What are the system requirements to run Xubuntu, and is it exactly like Ubuntu?
<Unit193> Not exactly like Ubuntu, that'd kind of make it Ubuntu....  Generally, 512M of ram, what is your system?
<Djmann1013> My system I plan on installing it on to is: 896MB og RAM, AMD Anthlon 64 processor, and the graphics card is unknown
<holstein> Djmann1013: try it live... should be fine
<Djmann1013> holstein Will the regular Ubuntu work as well?
<holstein> Djmann1013: try it live.. should be fine, though, i would expect arguably "better" results with XFCE since it doesnt require 3d
<nathanesau1> hello?
<nathanesau1> so i accidentally replaced windows 7 with ubuntu rather than running it alongside
<nathanesau1> i currently have 4 partitions on my harddrive
<holstein> nathanesau1: you can shrink the partition, and install windows beside
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nathanesau1> i did that holstein
<holstein> moondoggie: ^^ there will be instructions for recovering grub after installing windows
<nathanesau1> i shrunk the partition
<nathanesau1> i will tell you what my partitons are:
<holstein> nathanesau1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows specifically
<nathanesau1> 1  for linux swap, 1 ntfs for windows, 1 ext4 for linux, 1 fat32
<nathanesau1> no you dont understand, i have ubuntu installed and i want to install windows
<nathanesau1> not the other way around
<holstein> nathanesau1: those instructions are for, after you have installed ubuntu, *then* installed windows, and windwos has removed grub..
<nathanesau1> i havent installed windows yet though
<nathanesau1> thats what im trying to do...
<holstein> nathanesau1: aftert you do, windows *will* blow out grub. you can then refer to the link i gave
<nathanesau1> no, i was wondering HOW to install windows after installing ubuntu
<holstein> assuming you dont have a system restore disc that will not allow that
<nathanesau1> its proving rather difficult
<nathanesau1> i have windows 7 on a winusb boot stick
<holstein> nathanesau1: i have no idea.. depends on what disc you have, and what microsoft allows you to do with it
<nathanesau1> which i put the iso on
<nathanesau1> but then do you  need to modify the bios settings???
<holstein> nathanesau1: if its a system restore disc, then it will blow out the entire drive
<holstein> nathanesau1: the bios settings will be what they ned to be to boot whatever needs to be booted
<holstein> likely a CD
<nathanesau1> no but the problem is, the system restore disc wont execute
<holstein> nathanesau1: maybe its bad
<nathanesau1> i dont think so
<holstein> nathanesau1: have you *ever* seen it boot? if not, then it could be bad
<nathanesau1> um... is there any way i can completely wipe my pc; i.e. remove everything, all OS, and then install windows
<nathanesau1> because i cant uninstall ubuntu while in ubuntu
<holstein> nathanesau1: there is not need to uninstall ubuntu
<holstein> nathanesau1: you load up whatever disc you have, and do what it can do.. the windows disc wont have a lot of options
<holstein> nathanesau1: you can either wipe out the whole drive and start over, or install windows beside ubuntu, and recover grub from the link i gave
<nathanesau1> i kind of want to just wipe out the whole drive
<nathanesau1> i was wondering if you know how to do that
<holstein> nathanesau1: do what you want, with what is allowed by whatever disc you have
<nathanesau1> then i would install : windows, folllowed by ubuntu using the desktop installer
<holstein> nathanesau1: the ubuntu installer will allow that
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<Golfgeo> got a question: Is there an install log on a xubuntu installed machine? Want to duplicate all the options of a surtain machine for another machine...
<xubuntu018> testing
<xubuntu018> how do i change my name
<Unit193> /nick newnickhere
<Golfgeo> whith /nick somethinghere
<Golfgeo> I think atleast
<frosteeeeh> thanks
#xubuntu 2013-08-02
<Unit193> ...The snow man!
<frosteeeeh> the blow man
<frosteeeeh> blow as in coke....
<frosteeeeh> not gay blow
<frosteeeeh> lol
<frosteeeeh> so im new to linux
<frosteeeeh> xubuntu 13.04 is first os ive ran other than a windows os
<frosteeeeh> what kind of cool shit can i do
<frosteeeeh> im bored
<knome> !ot | frosteeeeh
<ubottu> frosteeeeh: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> frosteeeeh, and, please watch your language. this is a family-friendly channel.
<Unit193> You can install games, or do whatever you'd do on a "normal" operating system.
<frosteeeeh> oops. thanks unit193 lol
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I use two cloud services for syncing data across my various devices. One is dropbox and Other is Ubuntu One. But these applications always running in background drain my laptop's battery. I want to schedule tasks that sometime on weekends (when I am safely at home's wi-fi) dropbox and ubuntu one automatically starts and do the necessary syncing. Can anyone please point me in the right direction from where to start?
<fleshworm> bored
<darkblue_b> hi all - if I look at `uname -a` and see the kernal version.. and I do `dpkg-query --show` and I see a few other linux-image packages installed with other version numbers. is it safe to remove those other packages?
<darkblue_b> is it what I think it might be.. just other kernals sitting there?  I am not facile with this, as you can tell
<darkblue_b> I assume dpkg-query --show   is listing things that are installed...
<lgc> Hi, how can I configure my laptop so it goes into suspend mode when I close the lid?
<holstein> darkblue_b: i like to leave the last known good kernel
<holstein> darkblue_b: also, look and see what size the kernels actually are.. to see if its worth bothering removing them
<oxxxybananas> good morning
<oxxxybananas> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-M9mrg-_oNl8/UH-qDsulHZI/AAAAAAAAK_4/xEge8znDB1w/s1600/xubuntu12.10-login-screen.png - which login manager use xubuntu?
<oxxxybananas> i use xubuntu on my netbook and i want install this LM to my Arch on desktop
<Unit193> Lightdm.
<oxxxybananas> Unit193: thx :)
<oxxxybananas> maybe anyone know which greeter uses xubuntu to lightdm?
<Sysi> gtk
<Sysi> and greybird(-lightdm) theme
<oxxxybananas> Sysi: thx :)
<oxxxybananas> best LM ever :)
<Sysi> they're generally called DM (display manager)
<oxxxybananas> oh, ok, best DM ever :)
<Unit193> lightdm-gtk-greeter and Greybird theme, yep.  shimmer-themes in AUR, IIRC.
<ynze> Goodday to all.
<ynze> Since I have installed Xubuntu on my Eee pc, which is at home..
<ynze> I like to know, what next is to do.
<ynze> I am kown with linux, unix even AIX and 2 oter kinds.
<ynze> All know at the dutch site of ubuntu...
<ynze> I will take the tour!
<ynze> Speak to you later.
<BillyZane> hi
<knome> hello BillyZane
<qwertz__> hi! anyone familiar with samsung SSDs and disk encyrption?
<baizon> qwertz_: well i encrypt using encfs
<baizon> only some folders
<qwertz__> will disk encryption in some way bind the SSD to the specific BIOS/laptop it's configured on?
<qwertz__> baizon,  samsung pro SSDs have some hardware level encryption
<qwertz__> i hope it's fully transparent to any software (including the OS)
<baizon> qwertz_: not really, because /boot wont be encrypted
<qwertz__> baizon,  are you sure?
<baizon> qwertz_: you mean the hardware specific encryption?
<qwertz__> as far as i understand (so far), anything on the disk is encrypted
<qwertz__> baizon,  yes
<Sysi> I think most new ssd:s have low level encryption, but encrypted filesystem is different
<qwertz__> i just want the guy who'll steal my laptop in the future not to be able to extract any data from my SSD
<Sysi> http://vxlabs.com/2012/12/22/ssds-with-usable-built-in-hardware-based-full-disk-encryption/
<qwertz__> Sysi,  yep, already read that
<qwertz__> the SSD in question is Samsung's 840 pro
<qwertz__> Sysi,  even with that link, i do not understand on which level the encryption takes place
<qwertz__> i want to hardware to take care of everything. i want to be able to plug the disk into another machine, use the same password and get access to my data.
<qwertz__> i don't want speed penalties due to encryption
<qwertz__> and i don't want to take care of anything besides setting a password i'm asked whenever i boot
<bgardner> qwertz_: Encryption takes processing power, you sacrifice at least some speed no matter what.
<baizon> qwertz_: http://smallbusiness.chron.com/samsung-ssd-encryption-work-39204.html
<Sysi> that article says only intel has properly working low-level encryption, in any case crypto will mean performance decrease
<qwertz__> baizon,  thanks for that link! that seems to be the resource i needed
<baizon> np
<qwertz__> still leaves some questions unanswered
<qwertz__> hm. will my SSD be tied to my laptop?
<qwertz__> or will it work in any other machine, too?
<qwertz__> (granted i provide the same password)
<qwertz__> http://www1.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/filepool/projects/sed/seds-at-risks.pdf
<xubuntu004> Hey , Unit193
<xubuntu004> u here  ?
<xubuntu004> cen anyone help
<cfhowlett> xubuntu004, details ...
<bgardner> xubuntu004: Ask away
<xubuntu004> i installed xubuntu
<xubuntu004> and my wireless antenna not working
<xubuntu004> 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<xubuntu004> i used this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but its not help
<xubuntu004> or i doing something wrong
<cfhowlett> xubuntu004, which method did you use?  I use the STA no internet access method and I had wifi in 2 minutes without a reboot
<xubuntu004> i used b43
<xubuntu004> now i try that oder
<xubuntu004> bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ uname -r 3.8.0-27-generic bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ dpkg --get-selections | grep headers linux-headers-3.8.0-19				install linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic			install linux-headers-3.8.0-27				install linux-headers-3.8.0-27-generic			install linux-headers-generic				install bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ cd /cdrom/pool/main/d/dkms bash: cd: /cdrom/pool/main/d/dkms: No such file 
<xubuntu004> i put xubuntu instal disc , i wrrited it on dvd
<cfhowlett> xubuntu004, right.  skip that file and keep going.
<xubuntu004> disc
<cfhowlett> xubuntu004, the install instructions were written for 10.04 and not updated to 12.04.  I've been told the missing files were rolled into a newer kernel.
<xubuntu004> bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ ^C bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ cd /cdrom/pool/main/p/patch bash: cd: /cdrom/pool/main/p/patch: No such file or directory bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ sudo dpkg -i patch* dpkg: error processing patch* (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  patch* bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ cd /cdrom/pool/main/f/faker
<cfhowlett> xubuntu004, never seen that one before and it doesn't explain the error.  You alternative is to plug into the internet on a hardwire connection, run the additional drivers app under system and see if that triggers the installation
<xubuntu004> i am not relly good in computers and dont know hot to do all that
<xubuntu004> now i connected on wire internet
<cfhowlett> look at Settings>Additional Drivers
<xubuntu004> No propietary drivers in use
<cfhowlett> xubuntu004, ask in #ubuntu channel
<xubuntu004> Thanx for help
<xubuntu004> and sorry for bad english
<xubuntu004> : ]
<SuperLag> Is there a way to create custom emblems for Thunar?
<basiclaser> best ftp server program? im transferring to macbook using in-browser fireftp addon.
<raytray> I like filezilla. Not sure about it being 'best' though
<raytray> I'm also partial to scp.
<TheSheep> I liked lftp
<TheSheep> ah, server
<TheSheep> sorry
<koegs> vsftp is pretty simple
<peyam> Hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<peyam> You know in gnome 3 when you put your mouse ponter in the corner of the screen you can see all windows.. is it possible in xfce?
<peyam> !hi > GridCube
<ubottu> GridCube, please see my private message
<peyam> just trying :P
<GridCube> its |
<peyam> !hi | GridCube
<ubottu> GridCube: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<peyam> naaaajs
<GridCube> !ubottu | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<GridCube> P:
<peyam> so back to my quesion... is it possible?
<GridCube> what so
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> no thats not possible
<peyam> bad
<peyam> the only think I like with gnome
<GridCube> not really
<peyam> why?
<GridCube> because its not programmed into the xfce desktop
<peyam> why not?
<peyam> cant I just install some plugin to do that?
<peyam> GridCube, how many points do you get  with gmark2?
<GridCube> i dont know
<GridCube> im not using a linux computer atm
<peyam> why not? :O shame on you
<GridCube> peyam: http://code.google.com/p/superswitcher/
<peyam> i wana use the mouse
<spaceneedle> how do I create an .iso file from a dvd disc?
<Vrifmus> Hi
<pl2>  Hello. xubuntu is saving the window state that I leave open before shutting down. Those programs that are open then appear the next time I reboot. Is there any way to prevent this from happening?
<holstein> pl2: uncheck the "save" box on logout.. blow out the session save config
<pl2> holstein, awesome. Never noticed that checkbox there! Thanks man.
<pl2> holstein, gotta restart since some programs that were on a usb drive(no longer attached) are causing massive problems!
<holstein> pl2: i bet. cheers!
<clampin> hello
<bgardner> clampin: Hello
<clampin> i am new in xubuntu ... i have just install xubuntu on my desktop pc ... :)
<clampin> and it's cool :) my pc is as new... :)
<clampin> sorry for my poor english.. i am french speaking people from belgium
<elfy> your english is a lot better than my french :)
<bgardner> clampin: Likewise
<knome> clampin, do you have a support question?
<clampin> for now, no, but i have bookmarked this channel for further help...
<knome> !offtopic | clampin, if you just want to chat
<ubottu> clampin, if you just want to chat: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clampin> ok thank's :)
<Taylr0x> Is there any way to set your mouse double click so that when you double click on the top of a window it rolls it up and down depending on the current state?
<bgardner> Taylr0x: Yes, go to Settings->Window Manager->Advanced and change Double Click Action to Shade
<Taylr0x> bgardner: Excellent, just what I wanted. Many thanks!
<xubuntu917> hi guis, can i use android phone, as a boot device in order to install xubuntu?
<bekks> Nope.
<xubuntu917> it has to be a usb stick, right?
<bekks> Correct.
<xubuntu917> thanks : )))
<Taylr0x> What version of Skype do I need to install when running the latest version of xubuntu? I've tried looking in software manager and it isn't there. I've gone onto the Skype website and the versions they offer do not correspond.
<bekks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<clampin> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<bazhang> !info skype partner | Taylr0x
<ubottu> Taylr0x: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Taylr0x> Brilliant. Many thanks bekks, clampin & bazhang.
<[JJ]Albert> I have question about the proprietary catalyst drivers.
<[JJ]Albert> At the moment, the latest drivers for FGLRX in the (X)ubuntu repository is at Catalyst 13.1.
<[JJ]Albert> But the latest Catalyst drivers for Linux is 13.4
<[JJ]Albert> I've not installed it for fear of messing up my xorg settings, but trying to build the installer for my system (Xubuntu 13.04, AMD x86_64)
<[JJ]Albert> -- It hasn't worked.
<[JJ]Albert> The only installer for 13.4 I've found is only being made for the next Ubuntu/Xubuntu version.
<[JJ]Albert> And that won't work, probably.
<[JJ]Albert> So I want to know if there's an alternate for Raring that I could use to get the latest stable Catalyst drivers.
<[JJ]Albert> FGLRX/Catalyst/AMD.
<bekks> [JJ]Albert: Why cantyou use the drivers shipped by your release?
<[JJ]Albert> I can use those
<[JJ]Albert> The problem is more with performance of drivers, and the fact that (And I've used Linux for longer even if I suck at it still, so don't assume I just came over for--) Steam on linux wont use 13.1 for big picture mode.
<[JJ]Albert> But mainly performance.
<Taylr0x> Can someone point me in the direction of how to get flash working with Firefox? I've tried grabbing it via the addons feature but it doesnt seem to work/install properly.
<Taylr0x> !flash player
<[JJ]Albert> I thought Flash Player came with Xubuntu by default?
<Sysi> nope, licencing issues
<Sysi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[JJ]Albert> Oh, it must be because one opts for restricted extras at installation time.
<Sysi> if you just want flash, install package flashplugin-installer
<[JJ]Albert> I'm guessing by now that I should just wait for 13.10 instead of trying to install 13.4?
<[JJ]Albert> Catalyst 13.4 that is.
<Taylr0x> Smashing, worked a treat. Many thanks Sysi
<Sysi> np
<xubuntu479> Hey , who cen help me whit wireless antenna ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941656/
<bekks> !details | xubuntu479
<ubottu> xubuntu479: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu479> Hey , who cen help me whit wireless antenna ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941656/ , i reinstaled xubuntu after did software update and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941587/ still not working  and when rebooting laptop getting this error http://imgur.com/YeJpKaP
<xubuntu479> antenna still not working
<xubuntu479> in adicionnal drivers saying : no proprietrary drivers are in use
<t-ubuntu> hi All can someone help with a wifi issue that im having for a network detection issue
<bekks> Please dont crosspost.
<bekks> You issue is already being supported in #ubuntu
<flipper88_fl> Is that the next lts release?
<Taylr0x> Anyone able to help me to get .mp3's working with music players? Currently trying to listen to some music via gmusicbrowser yet it's stating I'm missing plugins.
<holstein> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> Taylr0x: you can use the fluendo codec
#xubuntu 2013-08-03
<nausium> Hey, I just installed the LTS xubuntu and I'm having trouble finding info on customizing desktop panels
<nausium> as in, I cant seem to right-click an empty space on the panel like im otherwise used to, is there another way to do it?
<pleia2> nausium: what does it do when you try?
<nausium> nothing
<nausium> I right click and no menu or anything pops up
<pleia2> it should
<nausium> im using a laptop, ill try with a mouse
<nausium> now it works
<nausium> i hate this touchpad
<xubuntu153> hallo....
<IMTheNachoMan> hey guys. so im installing xubuntu on my older mac mini (i want xfce and saw this is the best way to go) but wondering if I should get 12.04 or 13.04 ??
<pleia2> IMTheNachoMan: it's up to you, but 12.04 is supported for 3 years (dont need to upgrade until then) and 13.04 is only supported until january (then you need to upgrade to 13.10, which comes out in october)
<pleia2> so if you are ok with older software and don't want to worry about upgrades, 12.04 is good, if you're ok with upgrading and want newer stuff, go with 13.04
<kingnick42> pleia - 12.04 is supported until 2017
<kingnick42> 5 years after release
<pleia2> kingnick42: only Ubuntu, Xubuntu is a 3 year LTS
<Unit193> Not Xubuntu, Ubuntu is 5 years.
<kingnick42> oh?
<kingnick42> Well, I didn't know that
<kingnick42> thanks :)
<IMTheNachoMan> pleia2: i don't mind upgrades but how complex is the process to upgrade? like click click or tinkering?
<yulezo> Hello.  I installed Ubuntu and then thenxubuntu-desktop package on 13.04.  I liked the way things were working.  I reinstalled xubuntu 13.04 by itself.  Now many of the themes that I liked are not there.
<yulezo> Not sure how to install them but they aren't there.  Any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> themes for what?
<well_laid_lawn> xfwm has it's own themes, then there's gtk2/3 themes
<yulezo> well_laid_lawn: They were under the themes tab.  I guess they were from gtk.
<yulezo> One more question.  I can't seem to get vdpau to work though it works fine in regular Ubuntu.  Could that have anything to do with xfwm or xfce?
<well_laid_lawn> you can have a look in the package manager for themes or try gnome-look.org or such
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<yulezo> What does the compositor due in Window Manager Tweaks.  I thought xfwm was a compositing wm by default.  Why is it diabled there?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, here is the screenshot of my tray icons. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08032013-093126am.php   I can figure all the apps but not the third one from top, can anyone please help me in finding out what it is?
<Orlando_> habla español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Orlando_> ok, me puedes ayudar?
<Orlando_> tengo problemas con constraseña
<Orlando_> hola
<Orlando_> hola
<Unit193> Orlando_: Hola, I recommend you to /join #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu337> xubuntu live cd says "this" as user name and then Other and then login and password, nothing works, latest version, cant get in, please help
<Sysi> xubuntu337: how did you make the stick?
<xubuntu337> yumi
<Sysi> try doing it again with unetbootin
<xubuntu337> ok
<xubuntu337> ok that did it, the username was "xubuntu" instead of "this" but I still had to click Other and enter login:xubuntu and blank password to get in
<xubuntu337> thanks for the help
<xubuntu074> bonjour
<MarkusDBX> I'm looking for a way to get quarter screen tiling
<MarkusDBX> Tiling left-right bottom-top, works fine in xfce. But I can't get top-left (quarterscreen) to work. Any ideas?
<Unit193> As far as I know it isn't supported in Xfwm at this time.
<MarkusDBX> darn it, it would be a great feature. If that thing was in place xfce would really measure up with the more serious tiling wm's.
<well_laid_lawn> make your own tiler, all the cool kids do
<MarkusDBX> well_laid_lawn: can you kick me in a direction where I can find instructions how to roll my own?
<knome> MarkusDBX, i suppose "learn programming" :)
<well_laid_lawn> MarkusDBX:  find a tiler that is something close to what yo want and start hacking
<Sysi> maybe worth checking out wmctrl
<well_laid_lawn> I started from https://github.com/pyknite/catwm
<well_laid_lawn> MarkusDBX:  https://github.com/c00kiemon5ter/monsterwm forked from my dminiwm, ivan is very cool
<Left_Turn> hey how much space does xubuntu take after installation?
<Sysi> I've waited for different kind of alttab window trough two xfce releases, next one should have it!
<Sysi> Left_Turn: 5GB
<knome> 4.4GB ;)
<Left_Turn> i thought it was meant to be lighter than ubuntu? which took also 5gb
<knome> Left_Turn, used disk space doesn't tell much about lightness
<Left_Turn> oh true
<well_laid_lawn> the apps you use count towards resource use as well
<MarkusDBX> well_laid_lawn: Thanks, I will investigate that wm
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Taylr0x> Hi all. How do you format a USB stick (and in FAT32 or other Windows readable media format)? I can't seem to find any formatting feature/software.
<Sysi> gparted is a nice tool for that
<Taylr0x> Sysi, GParted partition editor?
<Sysi> yup
<Taylr0x> Many thanks. Will give that a try noe =)
<Taylr0x> now.*
<Sysi> make sure to format right drive/partition
<Taylr0x> Will do. Done the install yet can't seem to find the app launcher to run it. Any ideas?
<Taylr0x> Found it. It's within the settings options =)
<Taylr0x> settings manager.*
<knome> yup, we bunched most of the settings there recently
<Taylr0x> Makes sense. I should of looked before mentioning here (most likely a common fault with beginners!).
<Taylr0x> Many thanks for the help.
<knome> no problem - have fun
<Taylr0x> How would I create a launcher for that app what with it being within the settings?
<knome> Taylr0x, launcher in the panel or the menu?
<Taylr0x> Panel, if possible.
<knome> Taylr0x, add a new launcher manually, then in the launcher settings, add a new empty item and point the launcher to the command "gparted"
<Taylr0x> knome, worked a treat. Many thanks!
<Azelphur> Hi, I'm looking on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunarCustomActions and theres a few bits I'd like to have, but it doesn't actually tell you how to install said custom actions. :<
<knome> Azelphur, edit -> configure custom actions?
<Azelphur> knome: it mentioned something about the command line, I realised now that most of the examples are bash scripts which add themselves xD
<knome> Azelphur, or, ~/.config/Thunar/uca.xml
<jono> knome, cool to see the XMir testing kicking off :-)
<jono> knome, let me know if there is anything I can help with
<jono> and I know the Mir team are keen to help fix bugs you folks find
<brainwash> jono: is there even one benefit of using xmir?
<jono> brainwash, a few:
<TheSheep> name 30
<jono>  * this will become the primary supported stack moving forward, so XMir will be the X implementation Canonical maintain and Mir will be the display server - this means less work for flavors who use XMir and Mir
<TheSheep> also, I think we should move to -ot
<jono>  * there are some benefits such as flicker-free boot, cleaner plug in/out of projectors (fewer artifacts etc)
<jono>  * this also maps into our wider convergence story which could lead the way for a Xubuntu Phone for example
<jono> Mir will drive more than just the desktop
<jono> TheSheep, this seems pretty on topic t me
<brainwash> so xubuntu will move to mir instead of wayland? kinda doubt that
<jono> brainwash, I don't know what the team are planning - they are just testing XMir in some images, after a discussion from a while back
<TheSheep> jono: this is the support channel
<TheSheep> jono: you either want -dev or -ot
<jono> TheSheep, np
<jono> sorry TheSheep
<TheSheep> jono: no need to apologize to me, really
<jono> :-)
<brainwash> xfce4-session won't let me logout/shutdown few seconds after login, requires the session manager to be in an idle state
<brainwash> any ideas?
<xubuntu457> hello,I have installed xubuntu in a laptop that I have connected to a tv thruoght an HDMI cable, the video is working pwrfectly, but for dome reason the sound is not working, could you help me ?
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i make my LCD screen to poweroff/suspend during inactivity limit ? I've set "Put display sleep... 5minutes" and "Switch off display after ... 15 minutes" in Xfce Power Manager
<XATRIX> But it's only blanks the screen to "Black" after even 30 minutes
<XATRIX> It doesn't turn off it's power/suspend it
<XATRIX> It simply blank
<koegs> turn of monitor power management in xfce power manager and use the options from screensaver-advanced, that did the trick for me
<koegs> settings->screensaver->Advanced
<c2tarun> I am running Xubuntu 12.04, when I use laptop on battery I can feel performance degradation in xubuntu. I unchecked Save power over performance option. Still I am feeling that xubuntu is very slow. Can anyone please help me in improving speed?
<xubuntu598> helo
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu598
<ubottu> xubuntu598: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<imthenachoman> hey guys. anyone know how to get apple/mac keyboard to work right in xubuntu?
<holstein> imthenachoman: "right" might be a matter of opinion, and will definetly require more details
<holstein> should be plug and play functional
<imthenachoman> i want apple + a to select all, and set it up the way os x works
<holstein> imthenachoman: not sure how many volunteers will be familiar with "the way osx works".. i would try the keyboard shortcut GUI and try specifying what you like
<Sysi> you can't make it to be exactly like OS X, but switching cmd(s) from super to Ctrl would get close
<imthenachoman> hummm
<Sysi> (and if you want to have super too for hotkeys and such, bind it to ctrl or leave right cmd to be)
<imthenachoman> i think i might just need to relearn how to use this. i dont want to do all this mapping stuff
<imthenachoman> i thought it would be easy/simple
<imthenachoman> loving xfce though
<Sysi> it's not very difficult, but it's just switching the meanings of keys
<imthenachoman> if i swap ctrl with apple than ctrl+c would not break in terminal anymore
<Sysi> no, ctrl C would still be ctrl C, just triggered by different key
<Sysi> I prefer selecting+middle click paste
<imthenachoman> humm
<imthenachoman> any recomendations on a good mail, contacts, calendar app for xfce?
<holstein> imthenachoman: "good" is a matter of opinion and use case.. i use web apps
<Sysi> thunderbird and evolution are popular, then there are KDE apps, and one a bit special email client is geary
<imthenachoman> thunderbird and evolution do all three?
<Sysi> thunderbird might
<imthenachoman> cool
<imthenachoman> ty
<Taylr0x> Filezilla used to have a sister piece of software for hosting FTP's.  Can anyone please remind me what it was? Or can you actually do that within  Filezilla?
<Taylr0x> Or at least I think it had a sister program. I could be wrong.
<GridCube> theres a filezilla server for windows, but i dont know if its there for linux
<GridCube> you simply install an ftp server on linux, or better an ssh server
<GridCube> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<GridCube> its pretty easy to do that too
<Taylr0x> Many thanks GridCube. I shall give that a try.
<GridCube> you can use filezilla to acces ssh as ftp's and it should be more secure or something i dont really understand how that works
<cdh473__> yeah guys keep it up woo woo
 * cdh473__ whistles
<tux31> i have bug video in application menu
<tux31> how repair this bug
<tux31> if i unchech show image in menu i have no bug
<tux31> uncheck
<holstein> tux31: i would start by defining "this". and share as many other details and see if a volunteer can help
<tux31> the folder icone disaper and reaper when pass mouse cusor
<GridCube> tux31, which its your native language? maybe you can get better support from people who you can speak more freely
<tux31> french
<GridCube> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GridCube> :)
<tux31> thanks
<GridCube> no problem, i hope you can fix your problem, if not, do come back
#xubuntu 2013-08-04
<Kufat> Hi; any idea why update manager would run silently in the background instead of displaying the usual window with progress bar? Fresh install of 13.04 i386, invoked it through the notification area popup.
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone know of any good photo managers/organizers for xfce?
<holstein> IMTheNachoMan: "good" is a matter of opinion.. i tend to manage all my files with a file manager... theres fspot that i think most folks use
<holstein> http://f-spot.org/
<holstein> !info fspot
<ubottu> Package fspot does not exist in raring
<holstein> !info shotwell
<ubottu> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2334 kB, installed size 6920 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<holstein> IMTheNachoMan: it was replaced with shotwell..
<IMTheNachoMan> humm
<IMTheNachoMan> i might just do that
<IMTheNachoMan> use file manager
<IMTheNachoMan> just need to figure out way to split pictures into date/time structure
<holstein> shotwell is popular
<holstein> and in the repos
<holstein> sudo apt-get install shotwell.. or use the package manager of your choice
<IMTheNachoMan> thanks guys. figured out way to use identify and/or exiv2 to extract photo information and im going to use that to write a script to do what i need
<Rabbitiscool> god I love xfce
<Rabbitiscool> I love how it just works no questions asked
<TomsMo> Hey ya'll, how can I troubleshoot these random and spontaneous log-outs I've been getting? Xubuntu 13.04.
<nantou> what app should I use, would you recommend to burn dvds?
<nantou> crap
<nantou> to copy a dvd?
<flipper88_fl> morning
<skafta> Hello to all of you! I have an issue about sound output. Once I put an aux cable to listen sound trough an external device, since them sound output only works via aux, i.e. if I take aux cable out, I have no sound. Advices are greatly appreciated. Skafta
<TheSheep> skafta: right-click on the speaker icon and look for muted channels
<skafta> TheSheep, when I look in pavu control, nothing is muted
<TheSheep> skafta: how about xfce4-mixer?
<TheSheep> skafta: notice how you can change the sound card with the dropdown at the top
<Dol88phan> good day all
<skafta> TheSheep, even in xfce4-mixer nothing is muted
<skafta> TheSheep, any more idea?
<TheSheep> skafta: no
<TheSheep> skafta: padevchooser maybe
<skafta> TheSheep, anyway thank you.
<S1lly> hello
<S1lly> which of this should i download for a p4 desktop
<S1lly> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/
<pleia2> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<pleia2> first link on the page
<S1lly> ouh xD
<S1lly> let's see
<S1lly> rofl
<S1lly> thx!
<pleia2> you're welcome
 * SpeccyMan is very taken with xubuntu, epecially now he has removed the bulk and added all his fave apps
<S1lly> pleia2
<S1lly> i have another question
<S1lly> when i'm playing this OpenArena game
<S1lly> i have low fps in some maps
<S1lly> why is that?
<S1lly> and in windows xp i get full fps
<S1lly> by the way i'm a xubuntu beginer so i dunno everything about this "linux drivers"
<GridCube> S1lly, you can open the aditional drivers settings from the settins manager, and see if you are using the propietary drivers for your machine
<S1lly> if i am
<S1lly> and if i still get low fps
<S1lly> what could i do?
<S1lly> GridCube:
<GridCube> ask the openarena guys if there is anything you should do
<S1lly> ok will see :)
<S1lly> thx
<pinqvin> hello
<pinqvin> I have old toshiba portege r150 and it's bios doesn't support usb booting how to update bios in xubuntu?
<pinqvin> so some words missing my toshib portege r150 doesn/t support usb in bios, so how to fix it?
<TheSheep> pinqvin: install from a cd?
<Unit193> Well, you can boot from Plop, then use that to boot from a USB device.  Are you sure a newer BIOS version supports this?  (For your device.)
<pinqvin> in this toshiba there is no cd reader
<pinqvin> yea i suppose because it's possible to fix bios in xp
<pinqvin> what's plop?
<Unit193> http://forums.toshiba.com/t5/System-Recovery-and-Recovery/Portege-R150/td-p/169978
<pinqvin> so is there any possibilities to reinstall xubuntu so conffigures will be right?
<pinqvin> i have installed this xubuntu on this hdd on other computer and the i put it in this laptop
<Unit193> You can upgrade, other option only leaves /home/ intact.
<Sysi> chance to upgrade bios has nothing to do with it bringing features like usb boot
<Sysi> pretty much
<pinqvin> ok
<Sysi> (I would never ever upgrade bios from withing OS other than dos)
<pinqvin> i'm asking this cos my sounds doesn't work and i cannot update this. it's so maby cos i installed this os from other computer
<Sysi> shouldn't be related to that, I've shuffled between three different soundcards on one installation
<pinqvin> ok how to get those sounds work then i'm trying to upgrade first
<Unit193> Sysi: I used the dell tools (from the repo) in Xubuntu, worked nicely. :P
<pinqvin> dell tools?
<pinqvin> http://pastebin.com/DAWkYFB7 i got this error what it could mean?
<nullm0dem> hello, I have recently installed xubuntu 12.04 on my laptop after using debian 6 - 7 for quite some time. I am experiencing periods where the keyboard and mouse seem to glitch out on certain windows. I am able to move the pointer but buttons and keyboard do not work in any application windows, after some time they start working again.
<nullm0dem> at a loss on how to find the issue.
<SunStar> iotop and system monitor. check out usage to see if its just thinking too hard
<SunStar> next check out the hard drive to ensure its not failing
<SunStar> smartmontools can read the S.M.A.R.T. health status
<SunStar> @ nullm0dem
<nullm0dem> @SunStar Thanks! looks like /dev/sda is prefail
<SunStar> aww too bad
<nullm0dem> nothing a 16gb usb wont remedy till i get another :)
<SunStar> yeah it'll work but expect it to halt up like its doing now --alot more
<SunStar> especially with java scripts
<nullm0dem> javascript is what brought about the issue, was trying to use tiddlywiki and firefox began locking up.
#xubuntu 2014-07-28
<shay_shay> hello. i seem to have disabled the screen lock (power manager and light locker) and its still coming on? any ideas?
<shay_shay> please
<jp__> shay_shay, yes?
<shay_shay> i seem to have disabled the screen lock (power manager and light locker) and its still coming on? any ideas?
<jp__> Have you look in the Settings Manager - Settings Editor ?
<shay_shay> it just confirms the same settings that i set elsewhere
<shay_shay> this is 14.04
<shay_shay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1287255
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1287255 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Disabling screen lock is not possible" [Medium,Fix released]
<jp__> shay_shay, what is the Screen Lock ?
<jp__> I misread, I think you were talking about the Num Lock
<shay_shay> testing it now
<shay_shay> i toggled the switch in case it was out of stnc
<shay_shay> sync
<shay_shay> now i play the waiting game
<jp__> I still don't know what is the "Screen Lock" ?
<shay_shay> your screen has a password when you return from sleep?
<shay_shay> screen lock. notice how it doesnt lock the keyboard or the mouse?
<jp__> hmm, no ?
<shay_shay> either of us could come up with 100 esoterically named unix/linux components. not to mention common words which are unrelated to tech
<shay_shay> its been called a lockscreen for decades
<jp__> ok
<byt3bl33d3r> hey guys
<byt3bl33d3r> i can't seem to figure out how to get wmfs to start
<james0r3> the West Midlands Fire Service?
<james0r3> ahh 3rd result. Windows Manager From Scratch.
<byt3bl33d3r> lol
<byt3bl33d3r> yep the latter
<james0r3> never used it, but is there perhaps a wmfs --replace?
<byt3bl33d3r> nope already checked
<james0r3> you edited your xfce4-session.xml and logged in and out?
<byt3bl33d3r> yep that too
<james0r3> what do you get? WM-less?
<james0r3> i had issues while trying out WM where my session was saving previous instances of WMs because i had inadvertently checked save session on logout
<james0r3> kind of a bonehead move but thought i'd mention that in case that's your flub up
<byt3bl33d3r> i just get the mouse cursor
<byt3bl33d3r> and the save session on logout is unticked
<james0r3> no decorations on windows?
<byt3bl33d3r> nothing just the mouse cursor
<james0r3> yeah not sure. you following an installation guide of any kind? here's Arch's https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WMFS#Installation
<byt3bl33d3r> tried that too !
<byt3bl33d3r> the damn thing wont start
<byt3bl33d3r> its wierd
<james0r3> bummer, yeah that's one of those things i'm just too lazy to troubleshoot. maybe someone else in here will have some exp with it
<adrenaline_> I bet there is something in the logs
<adrenaline_> tail -100 /var/log/syslog
<adrenaline_> or dmesg
<adrenaline_> or maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guido1> Helllo, I would like to know what for internet (already gigabit or not) we have in the university and on my room How can I find that out?
<svetlana> I see "[38675.292097] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through\r\n[38675.293418]  sdb: sdb1" in dmesg, and both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 exist. How do I read /contents/ of such flash drive from commandline?
<knome> svetlana, mount /dev/sdb1 /pick/a/mount/point
<svetlana> knome: i suspect it's already mounted though, how do i check?
<knome> svetlana, type mount
<svetlana> ok
<svetlana> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1001/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=user)
<svetlana> how do i get rid of that?
<svetlana> nothing about sdb.. will it complain if i misread and tried to mount twice?
<knome> just leave the gvfs mount be
<knome> it will probably complain, but no harm will be done
<knome> but if mount doesn't tell you it's mounted, then it's not
<svetlana> I copied data from a usb flash drive somewhere and now I'd like to unmount it. `umount /pick/a/mount/point`, right?
<knome> yes
<svetlana> is it normal that the 'point' directory still exists (and is empty) after that?
<knome> yes
<Wikibear> hi
<Wikibear> I use Xubuntu on my Odroid and have HDMI problems. Seems that the mali driver is ok. I have two odroids on different TVs with same issue. If i unplug HDMI connector and replug then the screen wants blank and xserver won't come back. xrandr say that my tv is connected to the odroid via HDMI. I tryed so many thinks out. This issue happens after some updates and kernel updates. Any ideas?
<havane31> hi, i need some help to activate sound on my xubuntu 14.04
<Wikibear> Sound via HDMI?
<havane31> yes Wikibear
<xubuntu596> Hello, I have the xubuntu 14.04 in a netbook connected to the tv to see movies, etc. the problem is that after 10 minutes (+-) the screen turns black and I need to put the login password. Its very irritating. Can anyone help?
<svetlana> check player settings or screensaver settings to disable screensaver
<svetlana> how do i suspend from commandline please, i don't have gnome running
<Wikibear> There are many issues with sound and HDMI... I tested it all. It's recommend to install the latest graphic drivers
<svetlana> hi
<Wikibear> hi
<svetlana> i forgot a question mark; last line was a question
<Wikibear> if you get a black screen, then desable screensaver in xubuntu.
<Wikibear> I use Xubuntu on my Odroid and have HDMI problems. Seems that the mali driver is ok. I have two odroids on different TVs with same issue. If i unplug HDMI connector and replug then the screen wants blank and xserver won't come back. xrandr say that my tv is connected to the odroid via HDMI. I tryed so many thinks out. This issue happens after some updates and kernel updates. Any ideas?
<Wikibear> There will be no reinit after screen connection... How can i fix this? I try to set xorg.conf with no luck
<havane31> it is working now Wikibear
<Wikibear> Yes sounds good :)
<havane31> i had to launch nvidia x config
<Wikibear> jip in most cases no sound with HDMI its a driver problem
<havane31> strange behavior indeed
<Wikibear> If you google "ubuntu no HDMI sound" you will find mass on entrys ;)
<svetlana> "google it yourself" - that's not how support works :)
<Wikibear> Yes thats right but you can see that i help him
<svetlana> i don't know though so we may have to wait a bit for someone to show up
<havane31> thank you Wikibear
<Wikibear> no problem glad that i can help you
<Wikibear> Otherwise my titles at windows are black
<Wikibear> i get this error: (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
<Dragon64> Wikibear, I think that error is a red hearing, I dont have that folder either
<Wikibear> OK my window decoration are black any hint?
<EugeneBandit> Wikibear: window decorations preference menu ?
<Guest53847> when i install a new package for example vlc it automatically becomes default, why? can i stop that?
<cfhowlett> Guest53847 nope.  VLC doesn't become the default media player unless you tell it to
<Guest53847> cfhowlett, i just tested in livecd. and it's not only vlc. If i install for example gtkpod which has a dependancy of ajunda (i cant remember the exact name) it becomes default file manager
<cfhowlett> Guest53847 liveCD?  pretty sure native install has a different behavior pattern.  but you can always set file properties: open with ...
<Guest53847> well i dont wanna do that everytime i install something
<Guest53847> anyway thanks
<Wikibear> how can i reset the complete window settings and themes back to default?
<Dragon64> Wikibear: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<Wikibear> killed now xfe4 home folder now the bars are not black but buttons are missing
<Dragon64> log out and back in? if so, try switching themes and then swithcing back
<cfhowlett> Wikibear extreme measure but ... delete /Home/.config/xfce4
<cfhowlett> Wikibear logout/login and you should see defaults
<Wikibear> jip i have deleted
<Wikibear> but that wont work
<Wikibear> no buttons close maximize minimize
<GridCube> Wikibear, press alt-f2 and type xfwm4 --replace
<Wikibear> wont work
<Wikibear> i've tryed this and the desktop reset short but its still all the same
<GridCube> Wikibear, press the windows key and T, in the terminal type sudo apt-get update and the sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Wikibear> xubuntu-desktop is installed
<Wikibear> and newest version
<GridCube> mmm
<Wikibear> jip its stupid
<Wikibear> killed sessions too
<Wikibear> the title bar is light visible but not much no title no buttons
<Dragon64> Wikibear, can you put a screen shot in pastebin?
<Wikibear> yes will do
<Wikibear> chromium has buttons...
<Wikibear> but not terminal window
<Wikibear> will send
<Wikibear> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3697/wyjzlgo5_jpg.htm
<Dragon64> so, chromium can use its own widget set instead of the system default.
<Dragon64> so that might explain that, one sec
<Dragon64> so if you go to settings > window manager, you should be able to change the widget style. Try a couple different ones and see if the widgets re-appear
<Wikibear> no dont came up choose another theme and its still the same
<Dragon64> hmm wow something really broken. well lets find out if this is a system or user account issue. Can you create a new user and login to that account? If its particular to the first user account it should be fine. if not its probly a systemwide issue
<Wikibear> rgr stby
<Wikibear> hm
<Wikibear> how can i change the user?
<Dragon64> did you add a new one? you should be able to logout and log in as the new user
<Dragon64> not sure that switch use is available any longer
<Wikibear> yes logout login is missing
<Dragon64> oooo
<Dragon64> one sec
<Dragon64> alt-f2 xfce4-session-logout
<Wikibear> strg alt del?
<Dragon64> might work too
<Wikibear> oh man thats boring... black screen thats all what happening
<Wikibear> my hdmi error -.-
<Dragon64> o
<Dragon64> does ctrl-alt-f2 bring you to a terminal window?
<Wikibear> no odro is off
<Wikibear> ...
<Dragon64> o
<Dragon64> might have to reboot
<Wikibear> no
<Wikibear> the odro stops working if i logout
<Wikibear> :)
<Wikibear> i think best way is to kill installation and make a complete new one...
<Wikibear> thanks dragon
<Dragon64> np
<Wikibear> otherwise can i deinstall x complete and reinstall?
<Dragon64> you can sudo apt-get purge xfce4* from the command line and then reinstall
<Wikibear> will try it out
<Wikibear> ok reboot work thats the first step
<Wikibear> haha nooooooo same error
<dunpeal> Hi. What is the name of the service / process which automatically checks for updates and prompts me to install them?
<cfhowlett_> dunpeal update-manager
<dunpeal> cfhowlett_: thanks, but how come `ps aux | grep update` fails to show it running?
<dunpeal> yet I just got prompted for some updates when I rebooted.
<cfhowlett_> dunpeal not certain it stays resident = run on boot then shut down when done?
<cfhowlett_> dunpeal "done" = message to update sent
<dunpeal> cfhowlett_: I see, thanks!
<cfhowlett_> dunpeal ask in #ubuntu = they know more than me.
<gino_> ciao a tutti vorrei installare xubuntu sul mio vecchio pc fisso, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi????????
<cfhowlett_> !it | gino_
<ubottu> gino_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu751> hello :)
<FRodrigues> hello
<FRodrigues> is it possible to snap a window to a side half?
<xubuntu751> Guys I have some problems while compiling alsa on xubuntu 14.04.1 could help me please ?
<FRodrigues> why are you compiling alsa?
<xubuntu751> I have an acer aspire one and mix isn't working last time I installed xubuntu on this notebook I compiled alsa with success and mic was working fine. Now I re-installed xubuntu and I can't compile it
<xubuntu751> mic*
<FRodrigues> hmmmm
<FRodrigues> do you need to compile it?
<xubuntu751> yes
<xubuntu751> should I paste the error log here ?
<FRodrigues> it's better
<FRodrigues> I don't think I can help you much
<FRodrigues> but maybe someone else can
<xubuntu751> In file included from /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.25/acore/hrtimer.c:1:0: /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.25/include/adriver.h:752:28: error: static declaration of ‘jiffies_to_msecs’ follows non-static declaration  static inline unsigned int jiffies_to_msecs(const unsigned long j)                             ^ In file included from include/linux/ktime.h:25:0,                  from include/linux/timer.h:5,                  from include/l
<xubuntu751> well I can't put it all here
<xubuntu751> let me upload it on pastebin and will  send you a link
<xubuntu751> http://pastebin.com/MxLaKNfJ
<xubuntu122> hello is this tech help chat?
<Hedgework> yep
<xubuntu122> great thanx Hedgework, i'm new to this OS & could use a little assistance,for starters,how can i down load pics from cell phone to laptop in xubuntu?
<Hedgework> android phone?
<xubuntu122> no samsung at&t phone
<xubuntu122> smortphone
<Hedgework> what OS?
<xubuntu122> widows
<xubuntu122> on the cell
<Hedgework> hmmm I've never used one, but first I'd try plugging it in via usb
<Hedgework> it may be seen as a mass storage device
<xubuntu122> yea,i did all that,and got to open with a whole bunch of apps and thats where i got lost ,what app to open storage device in
<Hedgework> thunar, the file browser, is probably easiest
<xubuntu751> hey Hedgework could you help me too ?
<xubuntu122> yeaaa? i did the browsing thing,,,,i need to what app to open the device in
<Hedgework> xubuntu122: thunar should cause it to auto-mount if that's what you mean
<wilsonjl3> when  plug my headphones in the sound comes from my headphones AND the speaker built into my laptop, how do i fix it?
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: Sorry, I try not to do stuff like that on xubuntu...I run a source-based distro when I need to custom gompile system services
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3: have you chegked pulseaudio settings
<wilsonjl3> no, i dunno how too
<xubuntu122> k i'll give a shot,next issue is i have a lexmark x8350 all in one printer you know of any drivers for this or how to install in linux OS?
<Hedgework> (BTW please excuse typos, I broke a finger so part of my right tand is splinted)
<wilsonjl3> ah no problem
<wilsonjl3> that sounds painful
<Hedgework> xubuntu122: I don't use xfce4, so I don't know where it is in tne menu, but from the run dialog or cli the command == pavucontrol
<wilsonjl3> fixed it! thanks hedgework
<Hedgework> err sorry that was fol wilsonjl3 ^^^
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3: np
<xubuntu751> Hedgework: well I would like to have a working mic on xubuntu as I use it as main OS. I'm not an advance user so I would like to have some help with this. I tried every single possible solution to compile it but all of them leads me to error when trying to {make}/compile alsa driver :/
<Hedgework> xubuntu122: there's a gui printer setup in your control panel try that first
<Hedgework> xubuntu122: if it doesn't work I'll show you alternatives
<xubuntu122> thanx
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: okay, so can we back up and make sure you really need custom alsa?
<Hedgework> could be an XY problem
<xubuntu751> Hedgework: I think so because last time I installed xubuntu only custom alsa resolved the problem
<Hedgework> Right, but there may be an easier solution now.
<Hedgework> things change
<Hedgework> talking to work people bbiab
<xubuntu122> ok i'm stupid,,,where's control panel?
<xubuntu751> I tried but the best solution by now was working mic but with a lot of noise and I couldn't barely hear my voice
<xubuntu751> I could*
<xubuntu751> last time this was the solution https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AA1/Fixes
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: ummm in the menu somewhere...sorry I don't use the default gui so I don't know it well...might be galled settings or somethitg
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: what version of xubuntu did you upgrade to 14.04 from? Did you do a clean install or in-place upgrade? What make & model is your audio gard? is the mic a discrete unit or a headset?  analog or USB?
<xubuntu751> I can't find it
<Hedgework> err first of those was for xubuntu122
 * Hedgework grumblen at her bad typing
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: can't find what?
<xubuntu751> it's a 14.04.1 xubuntu clean install audio card is hda-intel
<xubuntu751> wai t will send you exact model of sound card give me a moment
<Hedgework> you absolutely don't need custom alsa for hda-intel I have like 5 of them
<xubuntu751> Codec: Realtek ALC272X
<xubuntu751> well I can't get mic working :/
<xubuntu751> pulseaudio just gives me a mic with a lot of noise
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: please pastebin output of "lspci"
<xubuntu751> http://pastebin.com/AXhSr82D
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: please also answer my other Qs
<xubuntu751> it's analog built-in realtek sound card
<xubuntu751> I don't see any other questions
<Hedgework> was looking for that anh standalote mic vs headset
<xubuntu751> well it's a built-in mic and speakers
<Hedgework> okay that I needed to kntow
<Hedgework> brb
<Hedgework> xubuntu751: Do you see hte mic in your pulseaudio settings?
<xubuntu751> pulse audio gives me an error while trying to open it let me restart fast and I will reply
<xubuntu944> back
<Hedgework> wb
<xubuntu944> there's an analog mic
<xubuntu944> analog input
<xubuntu944> http://postimg.org/image/w7qrr4u7v/
<Hedgework> xubuntu944: I need to focus on work now, but feel free to look for me later and I'll try to help more
<xubuntu944> ok thank you, have a great time
<pcwick> Does Thunar have the capability to bookmark network connections such as an SSH connection to a webhost's webserver?
<Hood[KIA-Cerulea> Hey guys I need some help
<Hood[KIA-Cerulea> Trying to install xubuntu 64x bit on my friends HP laptop, it boots to asking me install or live and neither work and boot to black screen. I tried nomodeset in grub console but it can't find that command. i'm kind of lost...
<Hedgework> Hood[KIA-Cerulea: that often happens if you try to eufi boot on a machine with a crappy BIOS...try making sure the BIOS is set to legacy boot
<Hedgework> anyway, I'm outta here :)
<Hood[KIA-Cerulea> Hedgework: noooo lol
<Hood[KIA-Cerulea> Hedgework: Legacy mode is on...
<JayPi> Hi! I got those messages just before the splash screen on Xubuntu 14.04 : «INFO 0wl_cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy» and «Bluetooth : hci0 command 0x1003 tx timeout». I turned off the bluetooth... Any ideas?
<kingplusplus> pleaase how do i get back the volume and network icon back in status bar at the top right hand corner?
<xangua> kingplusplus: did you manually remove them?
<kingplusplus> xangua, i think i did (not sure)
<T60> Does anyone here know how to change the background in lightdm? I changed the config file and set background = to my file location, but for some reason, the login backgorund only changed for the guest user and not me.
<xangua> If you did, just add the indicator to your panel as any other widget kingplusplus
<kingplusplus> its not found in preference when i rightclick
<Unit193> T60: Because it's using the accountservice background as set by xfdesktop.
<T60> Unit193: how does one stop that
<xangua> Indicator menu I believe is called
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1306362
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1306362 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "AccountsService conflicts with configured logon background" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kingplusplus> xangua, the indicator is missing
<T60> Unit193: I tried some of the fixes like disabling the guest account and doing chmod, but none of them worked.
<Unit193> T60: No, but it'll be fixed in the next release.
<T60> Unit193: well that's a shame :/
<T60> Also I do have another problem, I cannot restart Xubuntu, or else it'll lead me to a permanent black screen (until I force shut down). I think this has something to do with me adding "nomodeset" in grub. Shutdown even breaks every once in a while as well. Even though I changed the grub file and did update-grub, I still have to do a hard shut down, press e in grub, scroll all the way down and change to back to nomodeset, even though I've changed it before.
<ochosi> T60: wait, how is fixing something in the next release a shame?
<Unit193> What are you editing in order to change the boot option in grub?
<Unit193> ochosi: That it's not going to be fixed in this one.
<T60> ochosi: I was saying it's a shame b/c I cannot do anything about it.
<ochosi> but it's always going to be fixed in the next release :>
<ochosi> if there is a bug/missing feature
<ochosi> actually it has been like that for ages
<ochosi> basically since the feature was introduced, which was at least two or three releases ago
<T60> Unit193: I run "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" then change one of the lines to "nomodeset"
<ochosi> (also, using the daily PPA is a workaround, at your own risk)
<Unit193> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is the one to change, then check if it matches  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<T60> Wait, I did the first part, I never even saw the second part before. I'll fix that right now...
<T60> Unit193: grub.cfg matches with the changes that I have made
<Unit193> T60: So, if the boot option doesn't match this, you have grub installed from another distribution, don't you? :)
<T60> Wait, I said it does match?
<Unit193> T60: You said grub.cfg matches /etc/default/grub, which does not match the boot up screen.
<T60> It matches sometimes, then other times I have to go in and change it myself, but I cannot possibly have another grub installed because I formatted my HDD getting rid of Arch forever. Arch brings bad memories...
<T60> Unit193: or did I miss something here? Another weird thing that happens is that this happens to me when I log out and log back in: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/Q1bg9qP_qic/maxresdefault.jpg
<Unit193> I'd call that an interesting one.
<T60> and I don't mean that image shows up haha, I mean my display goes through color distortion.
<Unit193> Yeah, I got that part. :P
<T60> haha yeah
<T60> Also my computer is almost 9 years old if that counts for anything.
<Unit193> I've had issues with my 82845G/GL, but a little different than that.
<T60> Interesting, have you fixed all the issues though?
<Unit193> Forced it in true color, disabled xfwm compositor, etc. at least fixed the majority of them.
<T60> Dang, I'm going to try and test something brb
<T60> Unit193: I'm back and I think I know the issue.
<ssarah> hei guys
<ssarah> im trying to share my files on my lan for both windows and linux users
<ssarah> how do i do this?
<Unit193> Use samba.
<ssarah> i thought ubuntu had samba integrated in it?
<ssarah> not xubuntu
<ssarah> ?
#xubuntu 2014-07-29
<usr13> ssarah: What is your question?
<usr13> ssarah: Do you have some sort of objection to samba?
<ssarah> just that i dont know how to use it?
<ssarah> and it's not well integrated, but i guess google again?
<danikar> Is there a way to see what gtk themes I have installed?
<N1ch0> Hi guys gnite!
<N1ch0> could anyone give me a hand with a strange wireless issue with 14.04 and a x200 thinkpad?
<ObrienDave> what's the issue? speak up
<N1ch0> oh sry was waiting for reply
<N1ch0> all of a sudden down n up activity stops
<N1ch0> randomly
<N1ch0> using wpa, wpa2, wep, doesnt matter, and after 10 secs it comes back
<ObrienDave> which adapter? drivers current?
<N1ch0> same connection with others OSs works just fine
<N1ch0> Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<N1ch0> system should be up to date yeh
<N1ch0> im thinking it might be the wifi manager and/or power manager
<holstein> N1ch0: you mean, same wifi NIC and router on the same machine with a differnt os? like windows? one that the hardware manufacturer supports? all is well?
<N1ch0> yeah on dual boot, Win 7 works just fine with this connection
<N1ch0> odd thing is, connection doesnt drop it just stops
<holstein> N1ch0: what does that mean? with "this connection" ? you mean, all the same hardware? or connection type?
<N1ch0> same computer with other OS
<holstein> N1ch0: regardless, i would wire up and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if any updates "repair" the driver support there.. then, i would look into other drivers for the device.. .
<N1ch0> aright holstein, thx for the help ill give it a go
<holstein> i would also consider ndiswrapper with the windows driver.. or, getting other hardware that supports linux better.. i typically just pull out chips that are problematic in linux these days.. hardware is so cheap..
<N1ch0> Hello
<N1ch0> hi Holstein, i did what u adviced, still no dice on the wifi intermittent connection. What actually fixed the issue was disabling N support. I guess N support isnt really polished yet
<N1ch0> thanks for the help tho guys, awesome as always  ^^
<xubuntu498> is there any way to have the num lock on on boot?
<deshipu> xubuntu498: settings->keyboard->restore numlock state on startup
<xubuntu498> thanks
<xubuntu751> Hey
<xubuntu751> Anyone up at this hour?
<ObrienDave> never
<xubuntu751> Ive got an issue :(
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu751> I am using an external monitor and every time I close my laptop lid it goes into suspend.
<ObrienDave> it's set that way
<xubuntu751> I have already switched it not to be that way under power options
<xubuntu751> Also -- I went in and switched /etc/systemd/logind.conf to HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<ObrienDave> do you have windows installed?
<xubuntu751> No.
<ObrienDave> any other OS besides Xubuntu?
<xubuntu751> That's all I know to do. Xfce power settings says it shouldnt lock the screen and my logind.conf handlelidswitch is set to ignore.
<xubuntu751> dmesg | grep -i lid sees the 'lid'
<xubuntu751> I have no idea what else would be causing my laptop lid to suspend the system if I've already taken the measures which I have tried to solve-- any ideas?
<ObrienDave> sorry, no. ask in main channel #ubuntu
<xubuntu751> Eh
<xubuntu751> I solved it by killing lightlocker.
<xubuntu751> thnx
<KbdProblem> Hi, I'm having problems getting the keyboard to work on an MSI Wind U100 netbook. It works fine in grub and when booting into Windows, but is dead when I arrive at the log in screen of Xubuntu. After searching around a bit, I've played with some i8042. settings (.nomux, .dumbkbd and .reset) without any luck. I can use an external keyboard. Any suggestions?
<ObrienDave> make sure your keyboard is set properly for Xubuntu or find a driver for your keyboard
<KbdProblem> MSI doesn't seem to provide any linux drivers - how would I go about setting the keyboard properly for Xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> hmm, not sure. when you installed Xubuntu you had a choice of configuring your keyboard. did you go through this step?
<KbdProblem> Yes, at install I chose the locale/layout of the keyboard, but using a mouse, since the keyboard wasn't functional
<ObrienDave> then it's not set properly. see is MSI has 'codepage' info on keyboard
<ObrienDave> *see if
<ObrienDave> more than likely, you need to set the proper code page. if that does not work, i suspect a dead keyboard, even if brand new
<ObrienDave> oops, you said, It works fine in grub and when booting into Windows, my apologies
<ObrienDave> more than likely, you need to set the proper code page.
<KbdProblem> yeah, it's not completely dead - it must be some setting. I'll look into the code page setting - thanks!
<ObrienDave> welcome
<T60> I cannot get Xubuntu to restart the system properly. When I click restart the system will shutdown reboot then lead me to a black screen. I then am forced to do a hard shut down, but I have to do it twice until the black screen goes away. I had this problem previously, I just reformatted my hard drive. This is a fresh installation.
<ObrienDave> T60, try adding, nomodeset to grub. not sure where to add it
<T60> ObrienDave:I have done that before, but doing that leads me to an even more complex problem.
<ObrienDave> T60, do you have TimeShift installed, perhaps?
<T60> ObrienDave, this is a completely fresh install of Xubuntu, I did not download any packages yet, I only updated it.
<ObrienDave> T60, i'm hoping someone will drop in with an answer for you. i'm out of ideas, sorry
<T60> ObrienDave, it's alright, thanks.
<nagev> How does one change the user avatar on the login screen?
<knome> nagev, use mugshot
<nagev> knome, thanks, was just looking at that. It seems it puts the profile image in ~/.face but that would be inaccessible before login as my homedir is encrypted :/  maybe the image gets cached somewhere else, will give it a go.
<knome> nagev, if it doesn't seem to work, file a bug
<knome> it's possible it's not going to work with an encrypted home directory as is
<nagev> knome, yup, thanks
<brainwash> nagev: did you actually test it?
<nagev> brainwash, setting the pic with mugshot works when i lock the screen, haven't tested it while logged out yet though
<brainwash> nagev: mugshot saves the profile pic as ~/.face and tells accountsservice to update the user pic
<brainwash> the second method works fine with encrypted home dir
<nagev> brainwash, cool, thanks.
<xubuntu134> I have an isssue with a lenovo T500 trying to use the Fn controles to turn the touch pad on and off. I can do so in the settings manager but the keyboard controles don't work for the touchpad. I have other computers where this function works fine but the lenovo t500 has this issue with xubuntu but works fine with streight ubuntu.
<Hedgework> xubuntu134: it's working fine on a t500 in vanilla ubuntu, or some other machine?
<xubuntu134> Hedgework I have to say yes, I have this issue with 2 OS's XFCE Ubuntu and PC linux KDE but that is another issue When I use Mint, Ubuntu even Zorin I don't have this issue but I like Xubuntu because of the ability I have to configur it to do just about anything I want. If I can't resolve this I will contiinue to Use Xubuntu I will just put up with the inconvience of having to open the settings and turn on and off the touch pad wh
<Hedgework> xubuntu134: work is calling, but I'll think on it andh ping when I resurface
<starrats> xubuntu134, just curious does your cursor freeze up to with your touchpad?
<xubuntu134> Hedgework: thanks been working this myself for about 3 months and have got nowhere on my own, figured I would look for some help.
<xubuntu134> starrats: no in fact the touch pad function works just fine but at my desk I don't use it I only use the touch pad when I go mobil the lenovo has extra buttons for the touch pad that never work except in windows with special Lenovo drivers but that was the first thing I did when I got this box was to remove all MS products.
<starrats> ah okay xubuntu134
<starrats> Mt touchpad/cursor was freezing up on me until I go help from a friend and added a line into the grub to stop the freezing, this was now over 2 months ago and i have had zero problems, btw my laptop is a toshiba satellite
<edmael> Hi everyone!
<xubuntu348> A family member hs asked me to install Xubuntu on an older computer.  I have only downloded and installed DVD sized images.  The old computer will boot from a USB drive, but I cannot find instructions for creating the bootable image on the USB stick.  Would someone point me in the right direction please.  Thanks
<cookieburra> just a sec :)
<xubuntu134> starrats: what is funny is that all the other Fn controles work just fine it is just the touchpad on/off.
<xangua> !usb | xubuntu134
<ubottu> xubuntu134: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xangua> if it's 'old' can it boot from usb¿
<xangua> see above xubuntu348
<starrats> ah okay xubuntu134
<xubuntu348> Thanks ubottu, and yes, it will boot from USB memory.
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to design covers for DVDs and CDs. Is there a small program which allows syncronisation with the DVD / CD content and writing own teksts? (i have XFburn)
<Guido1> and maybe export to pdf, odf or doc
<longbonglungfish> hello everyone, on xubuntu 14.04 here. since last week my computer no longer locks the screen when closing my laptop lid and going into suspend mode. what can i do to remedy this? all my settings are correct, so i can't understand why this is happening. any help would be greatly appreciated.
 * HedgeMage peeks in.
<longbonglungfish> hello everyone, on xubuntu 14.04 here. since last week my computer no longer locks the screen when closing my laptop lid and going into suspend mode. what can i do to remedy this? all my settings are correct, so i can't understand why this is happening. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ObrienDave> longbonglungfish, see if "lock screen before sleep" is checked. session and startup, advanced tab. iirc
<longbonglungfish> yup ObrienDave, that's checked.
<ObrienDave> try clearing and resaving current session
<longbonglungfish> got it. will be right back then.
<longbonglungfish> hey again ObrienDave, your last piece of advice did not work.
<longbonglungfish> I also have lock screen when going for suspend/hibernate checked in xfce power manager.
<ObrienDave> hmm, sorry, someone should be able to help you with this shortly
<longbonglungfish> thanks!
#xubuntu 2014-07-30
<T60>  Would anyone know what the default cursor theme is in 14.04?
<ObrienDave> pretty sure default is DMZ white
<samuraiRM> hi
<samuraiRM> I just installed xubuntu on a 2007 machine with 1 gb ram and very old video card I install xubuntu-desktop?
<samuraiRM> kubuntu-desktop*
<samuraiRM> ther is an italian users
<Unit193> !it | samuraiRM
<ubottu> samuraiRM: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<samuraiRM> im banned
<samuraiRM> im flooding error
<samuraiRM> i copy and paste very long word
<limelight> You should use something like pastebin for that and link it instead.
<samuraiRM> pastebin tank you
<limelight> You're welcome :)
<limelight> Also, guys, is there any way to set the VIs (1-6) text to be bigger?
<limelight> I'm pretty new to linux in general and I'd like to familiarize myself with the terminal a bit better, so I figured the best way to do that were to immerse myself and not use the GUI unless absolutely necessary, but ...
<limelight> The text is so tiny!
<samuraiRM> i have installed kubuntu-desktop but graphic interface icons is not change beacause?
<limelight> Possibly, you've not started KDE at all. I'm no guru, but from what I understand you can actually have two installed, so you have to choose which one you use -- did you maybe see a drop down list during login?
<samuraiRM> i restart the machine
<limelight> Hello khor_ :)
<limelight> Do you know if there's a way to enlarge the text in the VIs?
<brainwash> limelight: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<limelight> Awesome, thanks :D I'll have a look-see
<limelight> Ah, I've fixed my problem, but now I can't see most of the IM screen XD
<limelight> Thanks though! This really helped :D
<Guest32626> hoe kan ik een (netwerk)scanner toevoegen?
<Guest32626> *oh, sorry, how can i add a (netwoork)scanner?
<baizon> Guest32626: scanner for what?
<baizon> what should it scan?
<Guest32626> baizon: documents, pictures etc.
<Guest32626> it's a printer - scanner combination. the printer part is working, but I ddon't know how to activate the scanner
<bazhang> !info simple-scan | Guest32626
<ubottu> Guest32626: simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 628 kB
<bazhang> try that, that works for my combo printer scanner
<Guest32626> ubottu: okee, i have simple scan, but how do i add the scanner?
<ubottu> Guest32626: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest32626> bazhang: okee, i have simple scan, but how do i add the scanner?
<bazhang> try starting simple-scan with a document in the scanner
<Guest32626> bazhang: if i open simple-scan it says "no scanner" found
<Guest32626> it's also conected on a different computer
<bazhang> it would need to be connected
<Guest32626> it's in a network and the printer part of it works
<Guest32626> (samba printer)
<bazhang> the odds of a combo printer/scanner with the scanner working on a network are pretty low
<Guest32626> okee, means i have to switch between the computers etc. ...
<bazhang> depends on how important the scanning part is, and again, there are no guarantees the scanner will work when directly connected
<dreamer> hi all, does anyone here use workrave?
<dreamer> somehow since we upgraded to 14.04 workrave starts up automagically, even though it's not in the startup config
<bazhang> !info workrave
<ubottu> workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10.1-4 (trusty), package size 392 kB, installed size 1443 kB
<dreamer> also it places double icons in the notification bar, which is odd. when you close the program it leaves one icon with menu there, which can't be removed
<dreamer> aka: workrave F's things up
<bazhang> perhaps it's meant to do that
<dreamer> bazhang: eh ..
<bazhang> rsi would demand it always be on, wouldn't it?
<bazhang> you could check either the manual or help page for it, to see whats up
<yoLo_> how do i use the checksum to check if the downloaded distro is correct ?
<garandil> md5sum
<dreamer> bazhang: it shouldn't start by itself. unless the user has configured it this way
<yoLo_> garandil, how does that work ?
<baizon> yoLo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dreamer> until the upgrade workrave didn't start on login, so something has gone wrong
<garandil> baizon, :)
<dreamer> and even still, when it starts it messes up the notification area by appearing 2-3 times in there
<yoLo_> thanks baizon
<Guest32626> bazhang: the computer to which it is conected is manly a server. so the keybord, mouse and screan are not stunderd conected.
<Guest32626> *standard
<miluva> Hi can anyone help me with artwiz fonts? The fonts have been made available in xfontsel, but xfce terminal just doesn't recognize them.
<xubuntu660> re
<xubuntu660> xubuntu14.04 fully updated, kernel 31.13.0-32 normal is not able to shutdown machine from xfce4-session-logout button, it just logout......all the power icons in the greeter are also grayed and unclickable....any ideas ?
<tokata> hello
<paolo> hi, how can i create a bootable usb pen with xubuntu 14.04, from xubuntu?
<paolo> is startup disk creator what i need?
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> or unetbootin, there are several
<bazhang> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 585-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 215 kB, installed size 835 kB
<paolo> xangua, bazhang thanks.
<bazhang> pendrivelinux.com has much more
<bazhang> sure, no problem
<zacwalls>  how do i view the wpa2 of a network. i dont have a wireless card so i use a wlan0 network o cores. im not sure if this is even possible but if it is, can someone please provide a link or give tech support?
<bazhang> for what purpose
<Pici> "view the wpa2 of a network"?
<zacwalls> im tierd of cranking my neck at a 90 degree angle to look at it on the side of the modem and then get the loooooong password wrong
<zacwalls> wpa2 is encrypted so y the need for sooo many numbers and letters?????
<bazhang> how are using wpa2 without a wireless card
<bazhang> +you
<zacwalls> im not
<zacwalls> one sec
<bazhang> what are you trying to accomplish then
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906569/
<Pici> Is Xubuntu failing to detect your wifi card?  Or are you saying that you don't have one at all?
<zacwalls> im trying to acomplish connecting my nook to the web co i can read a book.
<zacwalls> Pici i dont have one at all
<Pici> zacwalls: so what do you want Xubuntu support to help with?
<zacwalls> understanding if i can access my wpa2 from eth0 network
<Pici> zacwalls: it depends on your network topology, but typically with residential routers they are one in the same.
<zacwalls> nope i have an Ethernet cord hooked into the modem via router.
<zacwalls> im not hooking my router into my pc.
<Pici> zacwalls: short answer: no.  long answer: ##networking might have some suggestions on how to add a route for that.
<Pici> since it really isn't a Xubuntu question.
<zacwalls> okay thank you
<Kagee> I set my keyboard layout to norwegian when i installed, but i have to manually run dpkg-reconfigure to set it to norwegian each and every time i log in.
<Kagee> And every time i run dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration it uses the norwegian ones as defaults, so i belive the problem might be another place.
<Kagee> I have the correct layout in av VT, but not at the desktop.
<Kagee> xfce4-keyboard-settings is set to use "Default values for the system"
<krytarik> Kagee: How about you change that to the one you want then? :)
<Kagee> that soun ds like fixing the symptome and not the problem ...
<Kagee> (also, it didn't work, just tried)
<krytarik> Kagee: What keyboard layout is chosen when you log in (in the top panel)?
<Kagee> There is no selector for it in the top panel.
<Kagee> or do you mean _before_ i log in ?
<krytarik> Yep. :)
<Kagee> *checking*
<Kagee> nb (Norwegian) i chosen, but there are options for several English ones.
<Kagee> The install is two days old, and the problem started the first time i logged on.
<Kagee> I tried selecting EN and then back to nb befor logging in, no change, keyboard is english after login and i have to run reconf->keyboard.
<krytarik> Kagee: Is there another keyboard layout than Norwegian set by default in "Settings Manager -> Keyboard", maybe US? And if so, did you try removing it when trying it through that way?
<Kagee> There is only norwegian.
<Kagee> ... in "Settings Manager -> Keyboard", and it is set as default.
<Kagee> Well, right now it's not set as default, it set to use system wide settings.
<Kagee> But forcing it to norwegian didn't work.
<nime> Hey guys, can anyone help me? I just installed Xubuntu 14 onto my Laptop and installed the i3 window manager aswell, but it doesn't show up on the login manager, so I can't choose it. In fact, the login manager doesn't even have a DE chooser :(
<Hedgework> nime: Did you reboot or manually restart the DM?
<Hedgework> nime: otherwise, it won't notice you added i3 (or at least didn't when I installed i3)
<nime> I've rebooted several times. Still, the only option I have is logging in (which defaults into XFCE). There's no button to choose DE
<krytarik> Kagee: Do you by any chance have iBus installed and running?
<nime> Hedgework: Is there a way to add i3 to it, then?
<Hedgework> hang on let me look on my other maghine...working on this one so I can't log out
<Kagee> krytarik: how do i know? I have not knowingly installed it in the last two days.
<krytarik> Kagee: "dpkg -l ibus", and "ps -ef | grep '[i]bus".
<krytarik> *grep '[i]bus'
<nime> Hedgework: No problem, I'll wait :)
<Hedgework> nime: both "i3" and "i3 (with debug log)" were added to my menu, right under "Xfce Session" and "Xubuntu Session"...are you missing the whole menu or just the i3 part
<Kagee> dpkg-query: no packages found matching ibus, and no output from ps/grep
<krytarik> Kagee: Ok, then not. :)
<nime> Hedgework: I can't even choose a session. There's no button to do that. The only think I can do is log in. Nothing else.
<Hedgework> nime: no gear in nte upper right area of the screen?
<nime> Hedgework: Nope
<Hedgework> nime: are you missing that top bar entirely, or just the gear icon?
<nime> Just the icon
<Hedgework> nime: is the user you are trying to log in with the administrator (first user, sudo access to everything) or another user?
<nime> Hedgework: It's my own user, who has sudo priviledges.
<Hedgework> nime: but was it the first user created during install?
<Hedgework> if not, we may need to look for a permissions issue
<nime> Hedgework: Yes, only user I've created.
<Hedgework> okay, then *probably* not perms...I have to run to a meeting, but I'll try to pop on and help between that and S&R practice...always happy to get more people using i3 :D
<nime> Hedgework: Thank you :) Yes, i3 rocks!
<Hedgework> nime: oh, one last thing before I go...did you install via the meta package or something else?
<nime> Hedgework: You mean i3? I just did a sudo apt-get install i3 dmenu
<Hedgework> nime: try uninstalling that and installing i3-wm instead...it's a meta package including i3, dmenu, and i3status (plus maybe i3lock) but the standalone i3 package may short you some needed config...ISTR it having issues
<Hedgework> just a thought, and trying it is low-hanging fruit
<Hedgework> ahh crap scratct that
<Hedgework> I misread
<Hedgework> i3 is the metapackage
<Hedgework> :(
<Hedgework> will look after my meeting when I'm not so scattered
<Hedgework> ttyl :)
<nime> Hedgework: Thank you :)
<Hedgework> np!
<krytarik> Kagee: Fwiw, you should always be able to set the keyboard layout to Norwegian by running "setxkbmap no" in the Terminal, and run "setxkbmap -query" to get the current actual state of your keyboard settings. Also, what version of Xubuntu are you using actually?
<Kagee> krytarik: 14.04.
<krytarik> Ok, kind of thought so already. :)
<krytarik> Kagee: Another thing to check would be how it behaves when creating a new user and logging in what that, of course.
<Kagee> krytarik: "setxkbmap -query" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7907699/ , right after login.
<Kagee> the keyboard is english. after i ran "setxkbmap no", keyboard was norwegian, output from "setxkbmap -query" the same.
<krytarik> Kagee: Yeah, because how could it possible change :P - but nice that at least that works. :)
<Kagee> A new user has the same problem.
<chaka> on xubuntu 14, should website files go in /html or in /www ?
<GregBledsoe> greetings, I'v just installed 14.04 on a macbook 7,1 with broadcom wireless
<GregBledsoe> i've tried all the drivers for broadcom but iwlist scan always returns "no scan results"
<GregBledsoe> tried everything here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<GregBledsoe> any help?
<GregBledsoe>  iwlist wlan0 scanning
<GregBledsoe> wlan0     No scan results
<GregBledsoe> almost as if it is powered off, but macbook doesn't have a switch for that
<GregBledsoe> no help because its broadcom or no help because no help?
<krytarik> !patience | GregBledsoe
<ubottu> GregBledsoe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GregBledsoe> ok, thanks
<GregBledsoe> tried everything i can think of including compiling directly from broadcoms source from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php , but same results no matter what...   if I was on a PC I would suspect the keyboard switch to turn off wireless got hit accidently
<GregBledsoe> but no such switch on a mac
<krytarik> GregBledsoe: You might also try asking in #ubuntu, as this isn't exactly Xubuntu-specific. :)
<GregBledsoe> i did :-)
<GregBledsoe> nothing there either so far
<byte> n8
<test__> new
<ObrienDave> old
#xubuntu 2014-07-31
<jesse__> 'ello
<jesse__> moto
<jesse__> ^_^
<jesse__> anyway, I have an idea
<jesse__> Does anyone know how to use xubuntu?
<jesse__> Very general question, I know, but I need to know how to use this thing...
<Unit193> No, nobody around the world has ever figured out how to use it. ;)
<jesse__> :)
<jesse__> I'm watching a youtube vid on how to use irssi.
<jesse__> The guy on youtube seems legit...
<jesse__> Probably too legit to quit.
<Unit193> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/
<jesse__> Sooo, #xubuntu is pretty sparse.
<jesse__> Cool, thanks Unit193.
<Unit193> There's a few more good ones too if you needed.
<Unit193> http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi if you plan to have tons of channels.  Also, I recommend setting up CertFP or SASL to auth to the server.
<Unit193> http://esaurito.net/blog/posts/2008/11/irssi_notify/ for notifications.  I use a modified version myself.
<jesse__> Thanks again unit. New to this, so it helps.
<Unit193> Sure.  While I greatly like irssi, there's more user friendly clients out there.
<Unit193> !tab | Also, FYI
<ubottu> Also, FYI: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jesse__> The less friendly the better.
<jesse__> I would say I'm a masochist.
<Unit193> w3m for internet, alpine for email, newsbeuter for rss, irssi for IRC, bitlbee or maybe finch for IM, etc, etc.
<benyamin> hello... can anyone help me? i have a problem with nvidia that cause my start up screen change into a such kind of terminal and that make me weird looking at it. i have try fixing on grub and also adding framebuffer=y but still, not working well, only shutdown splash back to normal.. can anyone help? i really happy if its.. thanks allot!
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | benyamin
<ubottu> benyamin: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<benyamin> oh okay..
<benyamin> sorry..
<benyamin> i'll ask on ubuntu chanel only.
<xubuntu675> i downloaded xubuntu 14.04 on my chromebook and now the screen keeps blacking out
<xubuntu675> it wont turn on unless i shut it down and restart it again
<ObrienDave> when does it black out?
<xubuntu675> just randomly when im on it
<ObrienDave> hmm, i don't know anything about chromebooks. try screensaver or power settings
<Unit193> And if not there, nomodeset.
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu675> i dont boot directly into xfce, first i go into the chromeos shell and type a command to start xubuntu
<ObrienDave> 2 users in the chromebook channel??? oh my
<xubuntu893> Hi does someone's there ?
<ObrienDave> nope, no one home
<xubuntu893> I've got a problem. Here's the deal.
<xubuntu893> When I make update, everytime at the end it's gonna says : Failed to reach bla bla bla
<xubuntu893> I'm not able to install Adobe Air to
<ObrienDave> can you pastebin the exact message?
<xubuntu893> Yes, hold on
<xubuntu893> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/dists/etch/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 130.89.148.12 80]  W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/dists/etch/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 130.89.148.12 80]  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. weezy@weezy-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get dist-update E: Invalid operation dist-update
<xubuntu893> I'm on Sudo mode
<ObrienDave> umm, you're on debian weezy. i can't help you here. try #debian
<xubuntu893> #debian
<arpad2> hello, I don't know why , but from time to time, 2-3 times a week the system doesn't accept input from the keyboard and the main menu button in the panel stops to work, including the restart or turn off button, so I can only shutdown the system from terminal and restart again, then the system behaves normally
<ObrienDave> have you tried the REISUB key combo?
<arpad2> ObrienDave: I don't know what isv REISUB
<ObrienDave> it's a combination of keys that resets and reboots the system. look it up for more info.
<arpad2> ok, even if I find it, the reoccurring unresponsive system remains
<ObrienDave> basically hold right-alt and SysRq keys and then R-E-I-S-U-B a few seconds apart. that flushes disk cache and other things and reboots
<arpad21> ObrienDave: yes, this combination restarted the system, though the input from the keyboard was accepted
<arpad21> what is the command in terminal for a restart?
<ObrienDave> not sure
<sorinello> Hello. I have 2 questions about the XFCE interface settings. First is.. how do I configure XFCE so that if I click on the Firefox shortcut icon (manually added to panel) NOT to open another Firefox instance. This is also the same for all my other apps from the panel
<ObrienDave> sorinello, not sure if you can do that
<sorinello> ObrienDave: thanks. Also, is there a setting to allow moving the running apps in the panel ? Reorder them
<ObrienDave> sorinello, you can move running apps to other workspaces, i have 20 of them LOL
<sorinello> I have only one workspace, and I just want to reorder them on the taskbar
<ObrienDave> right click on the taskbar, add items
<ObrienDave> at the bottom you find workplace switcher, add that to your taskbar
<ObrienDave> right click on the taskbar,panel, add items
<sorinello> ObrienDave, : but I don't want more workspaces. I just want to reorder the taskbar (running apps) on my workspace
<ObrienDave> hmm, good question, don't know, haven't tried. LOL i like the 20 workspaces
<ObrienDave> does not seem like you can reorder taskbar tabs
<ObrienDave> nope, they stay in alphabetical order, left to right
<knome> right-click the panel, select panel -> panel preferences...
<sorinello> too bad :(
<knome> then go to the items tab, and select "window buttons"
<knome> then click the properties icon (the cogwheel)
<knome> in that dialog, change the sorting order to "none, allow drag-and-drop"
<sorinello> indeed it works. thanks knome !
<ObrienDave> ooooooooo, learned something new! thanks knome
<knome> sorinello, no problem
<knome> ObrienDave, see how "you can't do it" is a bad answer if the real answer is "i don't know" ?
<sorinello> knome, : do you also have an answer for my first question ?
<ObrienDave> i never said "can't" i said "does not seem"
<knome> sorinello, that's something the apps must handle themself
<sorinello> because for example in Unity, it you click on Firefox icon, you won't have a new Firefox instance started
<knome> the xfce panel doesn't support such launchers by default. you'll either have to use a command for the app that makes sure a new window isn't opened, or write a launcher script that handles checking if the app is running and instead of running a new instance, just changes to the old one
<koegs> there was some sort of panel-item for that
<knome> potentially some non-default applet
<koegs> knome: yes, but his might be it: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/dockbarx-available-as-xfce-panel-plugin.html
<koegs> or this: http://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-taskbar-plugin/
<cookieburra> hey guys
<kj4> hello xubies
<wrongplace> will a tar.xz break my xubuntu 14.04 4 bits?
<wrongplace> will a tar.xz break my xubuntu 14.04 64 bits?
<knome> depends what it is and what are you about to do with it.
<wrongplace> do you know telegram?
<knome> nope
<wrongplace> alpha version means it is unstable, am i wrong?
<knome> yes.
<jkhl> shortcut key for opening the terminal?
<jkhl> (emulated)
<cookieburra> ctrl + alt + T
<jkhl> wasn't working (Lubuntu install, switched to xfce) but added it now in Settings Manager
<goneeuro> is there an easy way to upgrade libreoffice to 4.3?
<goneeuro> without reinstalling it I mean. I am currently on 4.2.6.2
<knome> goneeuro, if it's not in the repositories, not really
<knome> and in most cases it's not worth it anyway (unless you really really need a new feature)
<goneeuro> knome: no I am just an update junky. I always update when I see a new version.
<goneeuro> Thanks though.
<goneeuro> I am not in the mood to reinstall so I guess Ill just wait for now.
<knome> you would not only have to reinstall, you'd have to do a manual install that has very different consequences than a regular update from the repositories
<abhra> how could "recently used" be opened in whisker menu everytime instead of "favourite"?
<dominik_> hello guys, can u help me with customizing my xfce in ubuntu? I want to hide unmounted ntfs windows partitions from desktop only.
<GridCube> dominik_, in the last tab of the desktop settins you can choose what drives to show
<dominik_> Oh Gr8:) and i can hide only some icons( i mean those which are open like music player)
<xubuntu735> Hi Hedgework, if you are here. I sent you a pm :)
<Eldunar> hello i have problem with fusion icon. It do not want to open;/
<GridCube> try opening the application from a terminal and see if it gives you an error
<shay_shay> hello
<shay_shay> i want to remove software center
<Eldunar> dominik@dominik-pc:~$ fusion-icon * Detected Session: xubuntu * Searching for installed applications...Naruszenie ochrony pamięci (core dump
<shay_shay> it seems safe...
<shay_shay> http://hastebin.com/uzuquwihay.txt
<shay_shay> i need to resolve this first. i think those autoremove packages are from when i installed libreoffice-gtk and then installed libreoffice-gnome on top
<GridCube> shay_shay, you can do sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-software-center, but make sure before accepting the unistall that you dont delete apt-get
<baizon> shay_shay: just remove software-center
<GridCube> !pastebin @ Eldunar
<ubottu> GridCube: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GridCube> !pastebin | Eldunar
<ubottu> Eldunar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shay_shay> GridCube: heres what i plan on doing. i want to set manually installed anything that is set to "automatically installed but no longer needed" right now which shouldn't be, then purge software-center, then manually install anything which appears in "automatically installed no longer needed." hence the reason for my pastebin
<xubuntu530> whois bekks bekks
<xubuntu530> whois bekks bekks
<xubuntu530> w
<xubuntu530> whois bipolar bipolar
<baizon> xubuntu530: please stop it
<baizon> do a slash before whois
<shay_shay> i think its possible playonlinux broke my system
<shay_shay> and i should have never installed it from their ppa
<xubuntu530> okay.
<shay_shay> not sure why wine is installing and removing itself
 * shay_shay misses debian :'(
<baizon> shay_shay: then install it?
<shay_shay> it wont work on this system
<shay_shay> new xorg improvements, etc
<shay_shay> i just need a second set of eyes http://hastebin.com/uzuquwihay.txt
<shay_shay> i am okay with autoremoving it but maybe someone else will see it as unusual because i am unsure :P
<shay_shay> help?
<Migilenik> Hey guys
<Migilenik> i wanted to ask
<Migilenik> Xubuntu project seem to be very active, but how about xfce itself?
<Migilenik> there are no news for years on the website, something news sometimes appears at the forum, but it seems like its not from active development
<Migilenik> does anyone have any idea what is really going on with xfce ?
<Unit193> Migilenik: You can see here: http://git.xfce.org that it still exists, and 4.11 (development releases) have been released recently, but yeah it's not the most active one around, but still activly develped nevertheless.
<Migilenik> Unit193: im not a developer or hardcoder so maybe stupid question: can those commits be just sort of automatic thing?
<Unit193> The translations yes, but not the actual commits.  https://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2014-July/thread.html is the mailing list.
<Migilenik> Unit193: thanks man, i subscribed to dev mailing list already
<Migilenik> looks like there is a lot of interesting info, thanks again
<Unit193> Sure.
<Migilenik> take care ;)
<svetlana> o.O?
<svetlana> Mounted a USB, removed without unmounting, its contents remained on the computer?
<svetlana> Weird...
<David-A> svetlana: filesystems usually caches read blocks in unused ram. if the ram was not needed for something else, and you only look at dirs or files you have looked at before while the usb was connected, it may not need to access the actual device and discover it is gone.
<svetlana> Okay, thanks
<wilsonjl3> how do i stop my screen from turning off? i went into power management(think thats what its called, under hardware) and set all the options to never, but it still turns off, any ideas?
<wilsonjl3> er, it dosnt turn off, it goes black, like a screensaver, goes back to what it was as soon as i click or press a button
<trevjburns> You went to power management, then th Display tab?
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<wilsonjl3> no
<wilsonjl3> the "on AC" tab
<wilsonjl3> (its a laptop)
<trevjburns> There should be an Actions tab and a Monitor tab
<trevjburns> On the right
<wilsonjl3> ok xubuntu 14.04?
<trevjburns> Yes
<wilsonjl3> i have a thing on the left with settings, on AC, on battery, and extended tabs
<wilsonjl3> and options for each tab on the right side of the window
<trevjburns> Yep. And on the right above all the settings you should see tabs
<wilsonjl3> i dont
<wilsonjl3> thats in power manager?
<trevjburns> Yes, if you don't have it then I have no idea :(
<trevjburns> http://i.imgur.com/6xx7DW5.png
<trevjburns> that's what mine looks like
<wilsonjl3> ohhhhhh
<wilsonjl3> yeah, i see now
<wilsonjl3> sorr
<trevjburns> Awesome :) Hopefully that will fix it
<wilsonjl3> sorry, i did go into both monitor and actions and chage it to never
<trevjburns> Ahh, I'm not sure then :S
<wilsonjl3> hah ok, no problem
<trevjburns> Do you have Light locker?
<wilsonjl3> yes but its disabled :p
<wilsonjl3> did that already too hehe
<trevjburns> idk, most likely some software overriding power management though
<trevjburns> like a screen saver program maybe
<wilsonjl3> mmm, i dunno
<wilsonjl3> oh well, thanks for trying
<wilsonjl3> whats the command for uninstalling and purging stuff?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge *package-name*
<wilsonjl3> heya ObrienDave! and thanks :3
<trevjburns> Did you try turning off xset ?
<wilsonjl3> whats that?
<ObrienDave> hey wilsonjl3, how's it going?
<wilsonjl3> pretty good, trying to make my screen stop shutting off
<wilsonjl3> trevjburns whats xset?
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, mine does too. not always. dunno why
<wilsonjl3> oh okay
<wilsonjl3> so just a glitch then?
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, have you checked BIOS for any settings like that?
<wilsonjl3> no i dunno how to check BIOS :P dunno what it is
<trevjburns> wilsonjl3, xset just manages display preferences
<wilsonjl3> oh okay
<ObrienDave> Basic Input Output System
<wilsonjl3> i see
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, it's the chip that retains your basic computer settings. time of day, hard drives/ memory installed. really the heart of the system info
<ObrienDave> new machines are going twoards UEFI
<ObrienDave> *towards
<wilsonjl3> mine is from last year, dont have to worry about that
<wilsonjl3> oh! how do i remove repositories?
<ObrienDave> you can delete them through settings, software & updates
<ObrienDave> let me find the command
<wilsonjl3> nah, its fine, i got it :)
#xubuntu 2014-08-01
<wilsonjl3> uh...i cant see my mouse anymore
<wilsonjl3> cursor i mean
<wilsonjl3> oh its back
<wilsonjl3> this comp is buggy :P
<ObrienDave> there is a ppa-purge command you'll have to install
<wilsonjl3> i got it :) thanks though, Dave
<ObrienDave> not a problem wilsonjl3
<wilsonjl3> i ggotta sleep now though, work in the morning, thanks again :P and thank you too, trevjburns
<wilsonjl3> have good evening all
<ObrienDave> c ya
<jesse__> 'ello
<ObrienDave> jesse__, greetings and welcome
<itsmrgomez> Hello all!
<itsmrgomez> I'm currently installin xububuntu 14 for the first time
<itsmrgomez> I've dabbled in linux but I've decided to take the plunge to a full time user
 * itsmrgomez hears crickets
<itsmrgomez> bye!
<xubuntu197> hi, I'd like some help fixing my clock. It always stays 5 hours ahead.
<xubuntu197> I run this but to no avail: sudo ntpdate -u us.pool.ntp.org
<ObrienDave> hang on
<ObrienDave> run time-admin, set your time zone and sync with internet servers
<ObrienDave> you might have to install ntp support
<xubuntu197> thee time zone is correctly set - it is also set to synchronized with server.So I am confused why it doesn't set the proper time.
<ObrienDave> maybe your BIOS clock is off by 5 hours
<ObrienDave> UEFI, whatever
<xubuntu197> i am on relatively old laptop so i don't have any option in bios.
<Unit193> xubuntu197: 1. Did you logout and back in?  2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ObrienDave> you always have the option to set system time in BIOS. been like that for 30 years
<xubuntu197> yes agree, but this compaq n410c laptop doesn't seem to have that option
<xubuntu197> is there any file i could check to set the time in CST?
<ObrienDave> option #2 ^^^
<xubuntu197> the time-admin does not show time zone, it shows Country/city.
<ObrienDave> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<xubuntu197> dpkg shows correct time in terminal
<xubuntu197> but i still see the clock 5 hours ahead
<ObrienDave> where do you live?
<xubuntu197> I may have installed incorrect package earlier. In my Settings, I see Time and Date and Date and Time - two different apps, but only one of them works.
<ObrienDave> that might do it
<xubuntu197> which one should I uninstall?
<ObrienDave> couldn't tell you, maybe the one that doesn't work?
<ObrienDave> hmm, try uninstalling the one that does work
<ObrienDave> here are manuals; http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/psi/manualsResults/?sp4ts.oid=316652
<xubuntu197> i removed the other app. I guess my problem is that my clock is showing me universal UTC time and not local CDT time. This i see after running dpkg
<ObrienDave> that would make sense
<svetlana> I have some ~/scratchbox (http://dpaste.com/3WEYH4R) and I am not sure which package it's from; dpkg -S on it shows no matches...
<naklov> Hello!
<naklov> Is there someone here?
<svetlana> I have trouble removing gcj-4.6-jre-headless from my system, the package manager insists that I need some sort of Java installed
<baizon> svetlana: well install then openjdk
<svetlana> why do I need it?
<ObrienDave> svetlana, just out of curiosity, what OS are you running?
<svetlana> Xubuntu at the moment
<ObrienDave> oh great, i can't login normally. using guest account. grrrrrr
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: Just a guess, did you change your keyboard layout ?
<ObrienDave> naw, when i enter password it loops back to logon screen
<ObrienDave> brb
<ObrienDave> aggravating
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: Can you log in using virtual terminals ? ( For example Ctrl-Alt-F1 )
<ObrienDave> from where?
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: Do you know what I mean by Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<ObrienDave> yea, i can get in by ctrl-alt-f1
<ObrienDave> when i try to start hexchat i get GTK error can't start display. or something like that
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: You probably have already tried rebooting ?
<ObrienDave> several times, yes
<ObrienDave> same loop back to logon
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: My guess would be that you could find a clue in the logs.
<ObrienDave> i can't get into anything under the guest account. afaik
<ObrienDave> sudo -i does not let me into the file system
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: I don't know whether you can access them as a guest user, but you should be able to in virtual terminal.
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: Do you have any experiance with the command line ?
<ObrienDave> not too much under Xubuntu. i can screw it up pretty easily LOL
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: Do you know basic commands like ls and cd ?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> cat
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: I think the logs are stored in /var/log/
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: You will probably be interested in logs that Xorg is generating.  But I am no expert.
<ObrienDave> trying to get android irc client going
<ObrienDave> ok, brb
<ObrienDave> Ok. Did sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop. No joy
<brainwash> ObrienDave: tried to start the guest session?
<ObrienDave> Guest works
<brainwash> delete your ~/.Xauthority and try to login again
<ObrienDave> K
<brainwash> if this does not help, you should take a look at /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<ObrienDave> Ls in home directory shows nothing
<brainwash> ls -a
<ObrienDave> . ..
<brainwash> to display hidden files like .Xauthority
<ObrienDave> Nothing
<brainwash> and ls -la ?
<brainwash> to get a list view
<ObrienDave> Total 8
<brainwash> the important part is to run "rm ~/.Xauthority"
<ObrienDave> Drwxr-rx-x 2 root root 4096 aug q 04:55 .
<brainwash> pasting random lines isn't really helpful :/
<ObrienDave> No such file
<ObrienDave> Home partition seems gone
<brainwash> magically?
<ObrienDave> Home is in root. Nothing in home
<brainwash> /home/<user> ?
<ObrienDave> No such file or directory
<brainwash> and the output of "mount"? is /home mounted?
<ObrienDave> Don't think so
<brainwash> that's odd
<ObrienDave> Yes. /dev/sda6 is already mounted on /home
<GridCube> ObrienDave, type cd and press enter
<GridCube> that should send you directly to ~/
<ObrienDave> No at root
<ObrienDave> Wait
<GridCube> yes at root
<GridCube> ~/ for root is /root/
<ObrienDave>  Have 2 sda6
<GridCube> but you aint root
<GridCube> if you are you did something wrong
<ObrienDave>  /mnt/timeshift and /home
<ObrienDave> Am root now. Sudo -s
<ObrienDave> Same thing. Nothing in home directory
<ObrienDave> Can I unmount timeshift?
<ObrienDave> Umount /mnt/timeshift worked. Still nothing in /home
<GridCube> ObrienDave, what is fstab saying about your home mountpoint?
<GridCube> are you sure your home is not encrypted?
<ObrienDave> Yes am sure
<ObrienDave> Where is fstab?
<GridCube> /etc/fstab
<ObrienDave> Fstab shows 2 sda6 /home and /mnt/timeshift
<ObrienDave> Oh no. Have idea. Sec
<ObrienDave> I have nothing in either /home i
<ObrienDave> O
<ObrienDave> Or /mnt/timeshift. I was in the middle of deleting timeshift when I got a write error. Could not find log file for hexchat
<ObrienDave> Not getting what I did. Grrrrr
<ObrienDave> Thinking it got confused about where home was
<ObrienDave> Brb
<ObrienDave> Back
<ObrienDave> I have recent backup of home. Could I copy that?
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: we might be talking past each other, but if you are sure that home is gone, then you might as well reinstall and then restore from your backup.
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: I don't know how the encrytion works.
<ObrienDave> 99% sure. Could I just copy backup to /home?
<ggabkdlly> ObrienDave: for all that I know, it could store the data somewhere else and mount it at login.
<ObrienDave> No encryption. Rsych
<ObrienDave> So reinstall is best?
<ggabkdlly> Did you opt for any encryption when you installed ?
<ObrienDave> No. Never. Learned that the hard way. Lol
<ggabkdlly> The current installers I think give you the option to either encrypt everything, or just encrypt home, or encryt nothing ( appart from data that individual applications will encrypt ).
<ObrienDave> Nothing is encrypted
<ggabkdlly> OK
<ObrienDave> Want to try a straight copy from backup. Am in backup golder now
<ObrienDave> Folder
<ObrienDave> Give me a command to /home
<ggabkdlly> it kind of depends on how you did your backup
<ObrienDave> Rsych
<ggabkdlly> do you mean rsync ?
<ObrienDave> Straight file backup
<ObrienDave> Yes
<ggabkdlly> I don't know whether that would work, might have a conflict with permissions, but if all you have is the backup, I guess you don't have much to lose by trying. You want to make a second backup before proceeding.
<ObrienDave> rsync -r . /home
<ObrienDave> Look right?
<ggabkdlly> it depends, do you have a folder with your username in . or are you in the folder of your username now ?
<ObrienDave> I have a user name folder that I want to send
<ObrienDave> Now just above that name
<ggabkdlly> also, you have to be carefull with rsync, because a trailing / is meaningfull, check the man page.
<ObrienDave> Reading
<ObrienDave> Trying rsync -rn . /home
<ggabkdlly> you might have to run chown with appropriate options after copying
<ObrienDave> Ok
<ObrienDave> Running rsync -rvn . /home     looking good so far
<ggabkdlly> I am going offline soon.
<ObrienDave> User name at front of path
<ObrienDave> K. Thank you
<ObrienDave> Going for it. Thanks
<simpleuser> I replace xfwm by i3. Now I want to use bluetooth but I don’t know how.
<simpleuser> replaced*
<brainwash> simpleuser: so you aren't using the Xfce desktop anymore?
<simpleuser> Nope, I’m using i3 when it is asked by lightdm (instead of Xubuntu session)
<simpleuser> brainwash: ^
<brainwash> well, in this case you should ask your question in #ubuntu :)
<simpleuser> Ok :)
<ObrienDave> Gridcube working on restoring from yesterday's backup
<ObrienDave> Appreciate your help
<wulong710>  hello. When i use "nemo ./" . xubuntu show me warning "Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-...: Connection refused".  I google for this error, but can't resolve it. Anyone had met with this situation?
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> menulibre is having a problem to open, in 14.04
<sergio-br2> ERROR:/build/buildd/gnome-menus-3.10.1/./libmenu/gmenu-tree.c:4022:preprocess_layout_info: assertion failed: (!directory->preprocessed)
<sergio-br2> Aborted (core dumped)
<JustPlayingHard> Howdy All.
<kj4> hello Xubies
<kj4> I'm so full of xubishness today
<baizon> :)
<delt> Hello
<delt> i noticed 14.04.1 is out. Did that laptop bug ever get fixed finally?
<delt> (the bug where closing the laptop leaves the screen in an unusable state)
<delt> is it fixed? (it's pretty serious....)
<deshipu> delt: I would look for it at launchpad and see the status
<knome> reading the release announcement on the website (http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-1-released/) is always also highly recommended, since it saves your and our time.
<EDinNY> cant seem to get Emacs bindings to work. I configured it, it worked, then, after reboot it is broken
<bazhang> asked in #emacs yet?
<David-A> EDinNY: did you edit an emacs config file? try start with the option --no-init-file
<EDinNY> Settings Editor->xfce4->xsettings->KeyThemName emacs
<EDinNY> David-A: is this where it goes?
<David-A> EDinNY: sorry, I was talking about the editor itself. you mean key bindings in the desktop i guess
<EDinNY> Yes
<EDinNY> ...or I would have gone to #emacs
<nazrech> Hi everyone. I'm experiencing annoying screen tearing in all other DE's than Cinnamon using the newest priorietary nvidia drivers in Xubuntu 14.04. Is it possible to fix?
<derek-g> why is my chromium of version 34? while version 37 was already released.... Why is the delay?
<knome> derek-g, you should be in touch with the chromium package maintainer, or even volunteer to help with it
<knome> derek-g, newer versions do not necessarily land in ubuntu releases at all
<derek-g> knome, i'm not good at packaging. :(
<EDinNY> I found that the AMD site has better drivers, but you need to compile them
<EDinNY> ...for nvidea
<knome> EDinNY, there's no way you can use AMD drivers with an nvidia card.
<EDinNY> sorry. Mixed it up with ATI vid card
<derek-g> knome, what would I do if I need the latest version?
<derek-g> knome, is there a ppa?
<knome> derek-g, potentially; i don't know
<derek-g> knome, what do u use?
<knome> derek-g, firefox, but even if i used chromium, i'd probably be fine with the version in the repository
<baizon> derek-g: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-beta
<baizon> there you have 37
<derek-g> baizon, ahh nice. thank you.
<knome> as always, you use PPA's at your own discretion and risk.
<genii> May kill your cat and burn the house down, etc etc
<absk007___> is there qalculate-gtk for xubuntu?
<baizon> absk007___: yes?
<David-A> absk007___: yes, it is the same for xubuntu as for ubuntu
<absk007___> baizon, David-A, it's not available in apt-cache search
<baizon> absk007___: yes it is
<baizon> !info qalculate-gtk
<ubottu> qalculate-gtk (source: qalculate-gtk): Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-5ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1103 kB, installed size 2941 kB
<absk007___> baizon, David-A, sorry! it's available. I searched for `apt-cache search qalculate`
<David-A> absk007___: isn't apt-cache for the cache only, e.g packages you have installed before
<absk007___> David-A, apt-cache is the apt index that lists pkgs after apt-update
<absk007___> isn't it?
<baizon> absk007___: http://debian-handbook.info/browse/wheezy/sect.apt-cache.html
<absk007___> baizon, that's what i wrote above. Anyways, thanks.
<wilsonjl3> Hedgemage / Hedgework, are you here?
<wilsonjl3> anyone know if i can encrypt my harddrive after i'v installed xubuntu or if i need to encrypt when i first install it
<absk007___> wilsonjl3, i suppose LVM works before creating the partitions
<wilsonjl3> okay
<wilsonjl3> what is it?
<absk007___> !info LVM
<ubottu> Package LVM does not exist in trusty
<wilsonjl3> if i hit run lvm what happens??
<absk007___> !wiki LVM
<Kagee> wilsonjl3: it is a LOT easier to do it during the installation.
<wilsonjl3> meh, i dont need t that bad
<absk007___> Kagee, is there any alternative to trucrypt?
<absk007___> that might help wilsonjl3
<Kagee> absk007___: the default install uses dm-crypt/LUKS
<Kagee> wilsonj13 also appears to have left.
<absk007___> how to use the ubottu bot?
<Unit193> !bot | absk007___
<ubottu> absk007___: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<delt> yesssss "Bug fixes for the first point release" -- "Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid. (1303736)"
<byte> n8
<delt> (and probably will)
<delt> oops wrong window sry
#xubuntu 2014-08-02
<dr_jkl> hum.
<dr_jkl> my brightness keys do not work. if i add 'acpi_osi=!' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, the buttons work because I see the OSD for the brightness slider, but it doesn't actually _do_ anything...
 * dr_jkl considers where to go from here
<dr_jkl> aha, i know why it doesn't work. i just don't know what to do about it
<dr_jkl> i was able to get my machine's brightness keys working by passing 'acpi_osi=' via grub but now, on my system i have acpi_video0 and intel_backlight in /sys/class/backlight. and the brightness keys are trying to manipulate acpi_video0 and not intel_backlight...
<dr_jkl> hmm.
<dr_jkl> if i use acpi_backlight=video i get the same thing, acpi_backlight=vendor gives me a totally new additional path instead of acpi_video0 *and* the brightness keys don't work...
<dr_jkl> i have a feeling i am missing something silly.
<zacwalls> trying to connect a nook 1.7.0 to xubuntu 13.04 and it doesn't recognize nook as a device. what do you suggest i do?
<dr_jkl> lsusb doesnt see it?
<zacwalls> yws
<zacwalls> yes
<dr_jkl> it does?
<dr_jkl> or it doesn't
<zacwalls> it will charge
<zacwalls> only
<dr_jkl> this may sound silly but have you tried a different usb cable?
<zacwalls> no
<dr_jkl> try that first
<zacwalls> okay i will be back soon
<zacwalls> dr_jkl
<zacwalls> hi i try and same
<dr_jkl> does dmsg show you trying to plug in the device?
<zacwalls> no
<dr_jkl> you using the front usb ports on your machine or the rear?
<zacwalls> front
<dr_jkl> try a rear port
<zacwalls> okay
<dr_jkl> then check lsusb
<zacwalls> same
<zacwalls> and usb is intact
<dr_jkl> hmm.
<dr_jkl> is your nook in usb mode?
<dr_jkl> i know on my old nook it had to be in usb storage mode to be seen
<zacwalls> ---___--- how would i do that?
<dr_jkl> -i'm not sure
<dr_jkl> depends on the nook and i don't have one handy
<zacwalls> aha
<zacwalls> that must be it
<dr_jkl> its probably going to be under settings in your nook somewhere
<zacwalls> i been looking there
<zacwalls> how do i access administrator on a user through terminal i need updates
<zacwalls> i still boot 13.04
<xangua> !eol | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> it would be faster a clean install of 14.04 or 12.04
<zacwalls> how
<zacwalls> xangua please explain
<xangua> zacwalls: how what? explain what?
<xangua> 13.04 es EOL, End Of Life, no updates no support
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> xangua can i use a cd-R?
<xangua> zacwalls: xubuntu iso doesn't fit on a CD, use either a DVD or USB stick
 * dr_jkl grumbles and puts her faith in askubuntu
<cyclo> I'm having an issue with audio over HDMI, it crackles and stutters constantly. Been googling for a full day trying different suggestions but nothing seems to work.
<Kekai> I purged a progra off my PC, then reinstalled it, but it's not showing up where my programs show up.
<Kekai> I have to type the full name and click "Run Quassel"
<Kekai> How can I have it show up in my menu so I can favorite it
<xubuntu688> Buongiorno, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<elfy> !it | xubuntu688
<ubottu> xubuntu688: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu450> I would like to know how for the mouse single clic on xubuntu , thanks  8-)
<wulong710> hello. My laptop always disconnect internet , with error "ath: phy0: Failed to stop TX DMA, queues=0x18f!". My  network adapter is AR9287. Anyone had met with this situation?
<xubuntu429> hello?
<xubuntu429> I have a question regarding Xubuntu 14.04...    after upgrading
<xubuntu429> from 10.04 to 12.04  I can't creat a USB Stick with a casper-rw file
<gabkdlly> xubuntu429: hi
<xubuntu429> hi
<gabkdlly> xubuntu429: I have often had trouble with the startup disk creator, so I have taken to using unetbootin.
<gabkdlly> xubuntu429: I don't know how much difference it makes, but I also usually erase my USB stick with gparted before installing the live system.
<xubuntu429> Startup Disk Creator... enables persistance if i select the 10.04 iso, but not the 14.04 iso...       UNETbootin
<xubuntu429> ah...
<xubuntu429> the "preserve files" option will create a persistance file... yes?
<gabkdlly> yes
<gabkdlly> Another thing I have observed: you don't want to update a live system, because if the kernel gets updated, strange things happen.
<xubuntu429> trying that now.  Thanks for the unetbootin tip...  had not used that since I switched from SAM Linux to (x)Ubuntu 9.04
<xubuntu429> have a good day!  thanks for the great help
<gabkdlly> cheers
<xubuntu429> yeah, cheers... think I will go pour myself a belgian black ale, great idea
<xubuntu429> it worked!
<xubuntu429> nothing like starting the day early!
<xubuntu429> ten four
<mediatomb> hi people, i just have installed the latest xubuntu onto my htcp along with xbmc. my question is how do I land straight into xbmc other than starting xbmc from xfce
<mediatomb> ??
<ochosi> easiest way is probably a session autostart item
<ochosi> settings manager > sessions and startup > autostart
<mediatomb> okchosi: ok, but does that bring me straight from the xubuntu boot splash into xbmc?
<ochosi> well straight, there might be a bit of delay, but it should work
<mediatomb> okchosi: is there a method of achieving that?
<ochosi> i guess you could create a separate xbmc session if that's the only thing you wanna run
<ochosi> at least i think that can be done, google is your friend, i haven't tried myself
<mediatomb> okchosi: ok thanks. I'll try out your method first
<ochosi> btw, no need to misspell my nick
<mediatomb> ochosi: sry, everything is waaayy smaller when you have a 40" screen :)
<ochosi> :)
<xubuntu447> hello everyone!
<xubuntu447>  I tried to install xubuntu wit existing win xp, but on the screen that I supposed to choose the assigned partition to xubuntu, the "install now" button is inactive
<ochosi> xubuntu447: can you post a screenshot?
<Kagee> xubuntu447: i suspect you have not selected / as the mountpoint for the xubuntu partition, but a screenshot/photo would be nice.
<xubuntu447> I'm using the machine right now, unfortunatly I didn't think of making a photo, I could try again, and come back later
<ochosi> sounds good
<xubuntu447> ok, I will be back. thx
<manish> HP ProBook 4540s --- Xubuntu 14.04 --- brightness is always max, cannot change ---- searched whole net, xrandr works, but xbacklight doesn't --- is it a bug or a fault of the laptop?
<holstein> manish: i wouldnt think it was a hardware failure, unless i loaded up an officially supported operating system, and the brightness controls didnt work.. could be grahpics driver support related, since the manufacturer likely doesnt promise you can use linux on the machine.. i would start there, and even experiement with live CD's using different kernels.. (12.04, for example)
<manish> thanks...
<manish> it is my friend's problem, and i was telling him to wait for 14.10 :p
<holstein> manish: well, hp doesnt promise *any* linux support, so you cant assume a newer kernel will be able to support it either.. but, 14.10 is available to download and test
<manish> um... and i have a lenovo thinkpad and i also have a "similar-but-smaller" problem... my birghtness is always reset to max on reboot
<holstein> live CD's are handy way to try other kernels and drivers on particular hardware, but, for that case, i would expect to load a proprietary driver.. and if the user is not using a proprietary driver (assuming one is available) i would try that
<manish> he did install a proprietary driver, but to no improvement
<manish> holstein: Which manufacturers have a very good support for linux?
<holstein> there are many versions of that driver, plus, versions of the open driver.. basically, when you buy a machine like that, a team of profesionals work to make sure a supported operating system (usually windows in this case) works.. when one decides to run *any* operating system the manufacturer doesnt support, one is taking on that burden of support
<xangua> more like the other way around
<holstein> manish: *any* manufacturer is welcome, and encouraged.. and able to support linux
<holstein> its all open..
<holstein> i would suggest, if linux support is a goal, to go with something like system76, where, they will provide and guarantee linux support..
<manish> system76.... never heard of it
<holstein> manish: there are many linux resellers.. im just saying, if linux support is the main goal, i personally suggest buying with that in mind
<xubuntu333> hello, I'm the one who had problems installing xubuntu. I'm uploading the screenshots to dropbox now
<holstein> xubuntu333: i usually start by testing hardware.. test the memory and the hard drive.. and go from there.. sometimes, i'll see xp era machine with "issues" that are related to hardware failure, that installing linux cant address.. can that be the case for you?
<manish> I see many Dell laptops come with Ubuntu default. Does that mean they support ubuntu fully?
<holstein> manish: ask them
<holstein> manish: to ask ubuntu "do you support dell?" is a little backwards, i feel.. ubuntu is completely open, and dell, or anyone can support it
<manish> holstein: thanks
<xubuntu333> holstein, xubuntu runs on it as a live cd, could it still be a hardware issue? If so, why does not say something the installer?
<xubuntu333> here are the screenshots https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5mo8o1ak6ixk4dw/AAAPJvVypNBT9JFBe-Tvmdg4a
<holstein> xubuntu333: running from the live CD bypasses the internal hard drive, so, yes.. the hard drive could still be broken, or breaking.. have you tested for that?
<holstein> xubuntu333: the reason im suggesting it may not be a problem with the installer is simply because the installer does work for most.. and has worked for me.. and in cases where it hasnt, it has been failing hardware..
<xubuntu333> no, i haven't tested. How should I do that? Are the screenshots any help
<xubuntu333> ?
<holstein> xubuntu333: first thing.. i would have backups of *any* and *all* data that is "important" to me on the drive.. then, i would use the live CD to run a few tests on the hard drive.. gsmartcontrol is what i usually use
<xubuntu333> also, the select drive select control at the last screen does not allow me to select anything else.
<holstein> xubuntu333: then, i would use gparted to resize my window partition (to be more specific, i would at this point remove XP, personally, since its EOL)
<holstein> xubuntu333: sure.. i understand.. have you tried testing the hard drive? have you tried manually resizing with gparted?
<holstein> at this point, assuming the hard drive is "ok" and the partition resized, i would then use the live installer to specify the empty space on the disk to install to.. or manually partition with gparted if that fails and install manually
<xubuntu333> no, i haven't tested anything. I have tried to create the partitions with the installer earlyer, but when I tried to create a 3GB swap partition, it showd the "loading" mouse symbol for more then an hour, so I switched my computer off and restarted the install, this time i wanted to leave everything to the installer
<holstein> xubuntu333: sure.. that sounds, personally, indicitive of hardware failure.. please test the hard drive, and try following the loose outline above
<xubuntu333> ok. I will do the tests. (I don't want to get rid of win xp, until i get linux working.)
<holstein> xubuntu333: you need to have xp backed up, regardless.. and should be planning for failure
<xubuntu333> fortunatly i don't have any valuable files on this computer. My current computer is dieing, until I can afford to buy a new one, I'm planning to use this old machine.
<holstein> xubuntu333: you will backup what you need from that drive, if that is the xp install, then  back that up.. image it, with something like clonezilla
<holstein> xubuntu333: its not a question if "if" the drive will fail.. it may or may not be that the drive has failed, or is failing, but it *will* fail at some point, so backup what you need
<xubuntu333> ok, thanks
<abanabee7> if you have an LVM, and you split the drive into to logical volumes,m how do you get it so the 2nd logical volume shows a real name?
<nikolam> even Firefox is defaut browser everywhere, apport-gtk opens google chrome I have installed, when it wants to report bug and log in launchpad
<nikolam> I am reporting Thunerbird crashing for some reason
<nikolam> also Right click on link - open in new tab in Firefox, does not work every other time. It started doing that in recent Firefox update
<Church> abanabee7: can you rephrase your question a bit more clearly?
<Church> as to what is real name - logical volume's name? or you wish to list what logical volumes are created on drive (physical volume that is)?
<abanabee7> Church: sure. I installed xubuntu using LVM, Logical Volume Management. Thunar shows it's name just as 351 GB Volume, but it's real name is Stranger
<abanabee7> I would like Thunar  to display "Stranger" in the DEVICES list on the side
<Church> i see. that probably is that thunar app specific, what it chooses to display
<abanabee7> Where would I go, or what should I change to get it to display the name I want
<abanabee7> If I click properties it shows it's proper name, but the name in the side panel is still that 351 GB Volume. When more devices are attached it gets confusing. Any ideas?
<Church> you should ask thunar developers on fs display code or submit feature request
<xubuntu824> hi everyone
<Funker> hi ! im install now xubuntu
<Guest57879> what's a good memory monitor for xubuntu?
<abanabee7> Guest57879: Personally i use the xfce4-systemload-plugin 1.1.1 to monitor my memory, RAM
<Guido1> hello, soon I will be in a network which supports gigabit ethernet. Are there specific requirements needed to use it like a minimum amount of RAM or processor speed?
<deshipu> no
<luke-xubuntu> Can anyone give me some help? I'm running Xubuntu 14.04.1 on my MacBook 6,1 (Nvidia GeForce 9400m graphics card), and while everything seems to be okay, every time I close my laptop lid, and come back later and open the laptop, it allows me to log in, but then once I log in, the screen appears to show a graphics crash (i think so anyway), and the screen is just covered in glitches, and I have to reset the computer to get it back
<luke-xubuntu> I have installed most recent graphics drivers for the card I'm using by the way (304.117) so i'm wuite stuck
<luke-xubuntu> please sorry for my bad english as well
<abanabee7> luke-xubuntu: that is a bug that is happeing from the most recent point update from what i can tell
<abanabee7> darn, he left already, i didnt see that
<msev> hey guys
<msev> having trouble getting some data from a serial adapter
<msev> I'm thinking its a baudrate issue
<msev> since I get the data in a windows app
<msev> what would u guys suggest
<deshipu> try a different baud rate?
<msev> yeah
<msev> when I tried sudo stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 2400 it just closes after I press enter
<msev> > logfile (I get nothing)
<deshipu> what's the exit code?
<msev> huh?
<msev> exit code?
<msev> brb
<deshipu> do the command, then do 'echo $?'
<msevph> Back
<msevph> Its a cp2102 adapter
<Guido1> Computer A and B are conected to a switch. The switch is conected to a rooter wich has internet conection. Does A downloads sneller, if B is off instead of downloading too?
<knome> Guido1, that depends.
<Cobalt> Hey
<Guido1> knome: the conection from the rooter to the internet is glasfiber, but I was thinking about the one cable between the switch and the rooter
<Guest27929> n
<Guido1> knome: on what does it depend?
<Guest27929> Goddamnit
<knome> Guest27929, please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<Guest27929> Stupid nickname server
<Guest27929> fine
<Guest27929> does anyone know how to start an IRC sever
<Guest27929> sever
<Guest27929> i fail to see how damn is a bad word
<Unit193> Guest27929: What do you mean?  Trying to run your own ircd?  Which one?
<Guest27929> ohhh
<knome> Guido1, that cable has it's limits; if the computers do not reach that limit while both downloading, then there is no performance issue...
<Guest27929> okay
<Guest27929> thanks
<Guest27929> I love this IRC client
<knome> Guest27929, are you sure you aren't confusing IRC servers and channels?
<Guest27929> yes
<Guest27929> i am
<Guest27929> its is Zubuntu or X-Ubuntu
<Guido1> knome: it's a cat 6 cable, gigabit switch and rooter. atleast computer A has gigabit ethernet. (Maybe computer B too). downloading some GB
<knome> Guest27929, then please explain me how does the IRC client you are using is relevant to selecting an ircd?
<Guest27929> are the red names Admins?
<Unit193> Guest27929: They are the ones saying 'Guest27929'
<knome> Guido1, you are asking very theoretical questions. it's like asking whether two persons can share an apple and both get enough to fill their appetite..
<Guest27929> the answer is yes
<Guest27929> ohh
<Guest27929> okay
<FreshInstaller> Hi :)
<FreshInstaller> Anyone here with any experience?
<Xerro> Hey
<Xerro> Im back
<knome> no, we're all inexperienced in everything.
<FreshInstaller> Oh
<FreshInstaller> Well that's a shame
<knome> FreshInstaller, ...not really
<Xerro> Im Guest5577 or something
<knome> FreshInstaller, just ask your question and let's see if we can help
<Xerro> Guest27929
<Xerro> thats who i am
<knome> Xerro, yes?
<FreshInstaller> I just wonder if there is any decodes that I need to download from a third-party :)
<Xerro> hi
<FreshInstaller> Like audio or video
<knome> FreshInstaller, depends if you need to playback media that requires them... you can get pretty much everything from the repositories though
<FreshInstaller> I'm literally in the installing phase atm
<tola> Hi I'm using xubuntu 14,04. I am trying to delete pictures from a camer and I can sometimes delete one or two. But if I try to delete more I get the error message that the file system is in read only. I tried deleting from thunar and nautilus in user, sudo and gksudo. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<tola> Sorry - I just ran out of battery and had to reboot. So - I was trying to delete pictures from a camera - I could delete a couple at a time sometimes, but sometimes if I tried one or many I would receive the error message that the file system was read only. Any suggestions? Thanks! (and sorry for asking again, I just rebooted)
<deshipu> tola: what does dmesg say?
<tola> deshipu: Sorry - I'm quite a newbie. What do I do with dmesg?
<deshipu> tola: try to delete the files to get the error, then open a terminal and type 'dmesg' and see the last couple of lines
<deshipu> my guess is that the sd card (or whatever the camera uses) has corrupted filesystem and your system is remounting it read-only when it encounters errors
<deshipu> the solution is usually to backup as much as you can from it and format it
<tola> deshipu: The odd thing is that I tried deleting a group of three, go the read-only error message. Then ran sudo mount -o remount /media/USER/disk and was able to delete them one by one....
#xubuntu 2014-08-03
<AskNickF> I'm having a very frustrating problem. Is this the right place to ask?
<xubuntu718> hi guys, i was wondering if you could give a hand with an issue with my wifi driver on ubunutu 14.04
<xubuntu718> I got a Lonevo B5400 and the wifi connection drops eventually and I only can solve it rebooting the computer
<xubuntu718> thanks in advance
<xubuntu718> None of the solutions on Internet that I have tested fixed the issue
<nosound> Why is it thunar moves files at 9MBps and Dolphin 100MBps... it's like thunar does things sector by sector, no caching, drive sounds more busy
<nosound> hmm it's some sort of scheduling problem, if i stop all other disk IO it speeds up to 50-90MBps, inconsistent
<pimperle> hi. update-manager still doesn't detect xUbuntu 14.04.1 and won't do the upgrade. Do I have to use -d or should I wait because its a known issue?
<pimperle> coming from 12.04.4 that is
<baizon> pimperle: use -d :)
<aetherix> How do I write an iso to usb in Xubuntu? Is there a utility that I can use?
<aetherix> Nevermind, found package usb-creator-gtk.
<schlong> Hello everyone
<schlong> So recently I bought an HP chromebook 14 and I cant get the shortcut keys for volume working. Can anybody work out a solution? I only managed to fix the brightness keys
<Eldunar> Hello, can u tell me how to turn on 2nd graphic card? Here is pastebin http://pastebin.com/uC76dLrn . I want to switch between cards with switchero. echo On is not working. And when i opened this file with mousepad it apeared to be empty.
<baizon> my desktop got zoomed, how can i revert this? What is the shortcut for deskop-zoom?
<baizon> ok got it
<baizon> thanks
<satya> hey ochosi
<ochosi> hey satya :)
<satya> ochosi, hello?
<satya> so, let's fix the 3.12 issues
<ochosi> sounds good
<satya> first, what are the issues?
<ochosi> let's move this over to #xubuntu-devel though, so our testers can read it too
<satya> I assume they are only the tab related issues?
<satya> ok
<innocent95> Hu
<innocent95> hi
<innocent95> how can i create a hotspot
<deshipu> innocent95: right-click on the network icon, select 'create wifi network'
<innocent95> deshipu, then ?
<deshipu> innocent95: enter the name and the password you want it to have, and click 'create'
<innocent95> deshipu, It works :) thanks
<derek-g> how can I upgrade 11.10 to 14.04?
<derek-g> Whn I try do-release-upgrade it just says: "not supported anymore"....
<HedgeMage> derek-g: You *can* do that, but it requires at least one intermediate upgrade and may introduce hard to troubleshoot issues.  I highly recommend backing up your data, doing a clean 14.04 install, and then putting the data back instead.
<derek-g> HedgeMage, its's not for me  - it's for a family member and we're an ocean apart.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: ouch.  BTDT.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: What is the family member's level of computing ability?  Can they follow clear instructions re: backing up and installing with you on the phone or similar?
<derek-g> HedgeMage, 0%. can open browser and click on links.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: I assume you have remote SSH access to the machine currently?
<derek-g> HedgeMage, yes. ssh and vnc
<derek-g> HedgeMage, do I need to update to 12.04 first?
<HedgeMage> derek-g: So, here is what I would do in your place (it's worked for me before, but it may involve assumptions that don't apply to your situation so use common sense)...
<derek-g> HedgeMage, ok. go on:)
<HedgeMage> derek-g: The basic idea is to facilitate a clean install (because those are easiest to troubleshoot, especially remotely) without the end user having to know anything more than how to plug in hardware.
<derek-g> HedgeMage, ok..
<HedgeMage> derek-g: Step 0: You mail them a custom-ish install disk (DVD or USB media, doesn't matter) and either mail them or have them purchase an external HDD.  The custom install image is just the normal one with SSHD started by default and your public ssh key in root's .ssh/authorized_keys file so you can ssh in and do the dirty work.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: Step 1: Have them put in the install media, plug in the external drive, and reboot the machine.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: Step  2: You ssh in, back up everything important to the external USB drive.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: Step 3: You do a clean Xubuntu 14.04 install, making sure to copy /root/.ssh/authorized_keys to the new install before rebooting.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: Step 4: You SSH in again and copy all the important stuff over from the external HDD and configure anything that needs configuring.
<HedgeMage> derek-g: Step 5: As long as they now have a nice external HDD, you set up automated back-ups so you have something to work from if/when they break the system in the future.
<HedgeMage> Done. :)
<derek-g> HedgeMage, well....
<derek-g> :)
<derek-g> ok
<HedgeMage> derek-g: You can go 11.04 --> 12.04 --> 13.04 --> 14.04 (possibly skipping either 12.04 or 13.04, not sure you'd have to check) but it's been my experience that that causes config creep in a way that can make a remote machine harder to troubleshoot.
<derek-g> Thanks for this guide. I'm probably gonna ask them to hire someone local to simply come, backup and install 14.04...
<HedgeMage> that works, too :)
<HedgeMage> derek-g: When I'm dealing with nontechnical end-users, I tend to go the easiest-to-troubleshoot path regardless of it taking more initial set-up work.
<mpx> !s der hundert
<ubottu> mpx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mpx> sorry, wrong channel
<manaar333> bonjour and hello all::!!
<HedgeMage> greetings
<marandi> hi guys , im planning to schedule open  software and shutdown with gnome-schedule in xubuntu 14.04 .. but i got this error ( Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1 ) any idea what should i do ?!
<xubuntu408> I am having a problem to creat a boot disk
<xubuntu408> I have never used it before and want to try on a old windows xp machine
<xubuntu408> i downloaded the desktop i386 iso file, but whe I try to burn as image my windows (windows 7 in a different machine) gives me the error message
<xubuntu408> "the selected disc image fle isn't valid"
<xubuntu408> Can anyone help me out?
<HedgeMage> xubuntu408: you can try re-downloading, but apart from that I'm not of much help...I last used Windows in 1999 or so.
<patates> warning says it all
<patates> which app did you use ?
<patates> to burn
<xubuntu408> I tried re-downloading a few times alread. Am I doing anything wrong? Isn't desktop i386 the proper disk image file?
<patates> checked md5?
<xubuntu408> I am using the windows disc image burner, built in in windows 7
<patates> check the md5 of the file
<xubuntu408> No, I haven't checked md5. I saw the prcedure on the site. I will give it a try.
<patates> or download it with torrent
<patates> torrents have file integrity checks
<xubuntu408> i've never use torrent. I am assuming that I need a program to do it.
<patates> yeah, might not be a good idead if you are in hurry to to try xubuntu
<patates> to learn now
<xubuntu408> Any suggestion of a good torrent download program?
<patates> qbittorent
<xubuntu408> I will give it a shot. Thanks.
<patates> np
<craigbass1976> I'm streaming (with vlc) out of my xubuntu 14.04 box.  When the screen saver pops up, I can still see the video that's streaming (from another box) but the audio goes away.  Where do I stop this, other than to stop the computer from going to sleep in the first place
<patates> I don't know if it helps but my audio doesn't sleep while I am playing flash based online radio
<patates> while my display sleeps
<xubuntu123> Hi! I'm on precise (LTS); should I be getting a release upgrade thing yet? do-release-upgrade sees nothing.
#xubuntu 2015-07-27
<LiverWurst> its installed
<LiverWurst> what irc client is recommended?
<holstein> depends on the need.. the default one will likely work fine for most.. xchat is popular for a GUI one
<holstein> i use irssi.. folks use many things..
<LiverWurst> im just using what came with xubuntu..think its pigeon
<LiverWurst> pidgin :-D
<LiverWurst> is bitchx still around?
<holstein> if you want a different GUI one, try xchat, then, just try installing some..
<holstein> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in vivid
<holstein> https://github.com/BitchX/BitchX1.2/wiki
<holstein> if you want that, you'll likey just want irssi, now
<LiverWurst> ok ill check irssi
<LiverWurst> ive gotta say that the install went really smooth and everything is working great
<LiverWurst> only problem im having is a white screen at initial login but i haven't bothered looking into it yet
<holstein> at login?
<LiverWurst> yea
<holstein> anyways, keep in mind, you can have "issues" with driver support, since the hardware doesnt promise you linux support
<holstein> also, since, the STO creators dont promise linux support, as well, you may have issues
<LiverWurst> was using default video driver initially and then installed the driver from ati. in both instances I had the issue. i might try another login manager
<holstein> i wouldnt
<holstein> if its literally just white, then, OK. i would simply leave it be, and enjoy the working system, since ATI can be problematic, though, always welcome to provide support.. if they want
<LiverWurst> ill have to wait and mess with STO tomorrow
<LiverWurst> yea im not buying another laptop with ati
<LiverWurst> got nvidia in the gaming rig and it works great
<holstein> well, im not buying another machine, new, that doesnt promise me explicit support for the operating system i want to use.. a linux OS
<LiverWurst> system76
<holstein> thats one option.. i have an older one that still works great.. a P4..
<LiverWurst> they just released a new 13" that i want for a devel system that i can take with me to work
<LiverWurst> i gotta run..good night
<Hongo> hi
<Hongo> anyone
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<Hongo> hi ObrienDave
<Hongo> does anyone use conky? i've issues with it and idk if is 'cuz xfce or what :/
<Hongo> i need some orientation
<ObrienDave> i have used it. xfce does not seem to affect it. i have not used conky in many months
<Hongo> oh, is wierd 'cuz it actually run and u can see the info displaying in the command prompt, but nothing is the screen
<sennn> xfce all i loved
<Hongo> xfce rules indeed!
<ObrienDave> you dont run conky from command prompt. you set it up to auto start. thats how it uses the screen
<Hongo> ikt, i used to have it like that, but it stoped working
<ran> when i want to login to the system, sometimes my mouse not working, only after reboot.
<ObrienDave> ran, wired mouse?
<ran> yws
<ran> yes
<ObrienDave> I had the same problem, switched to a logitech wireless mouse, problem went away
<ObrienDave> you can try unplugging the mouse and back in again
<ran> i have a very simple microsoft mouse
<ObrienDave> so did i
<ObrienDave> I now have a logictech M510 laser. loving it
<ran> i tried that too but thats not working.
<ran> is this a problem with systemd, or a kernel problem?
<ObrienDave> well, my experience is the USB port "goes to sleep", and the wireless mouse keeps waking up the port. the wired mouse would not. i can say about either. i just know the wireless solved my problem
<ObrienDave> *I can't say about either
<ran> so the problem may be withe the system's powersave system?
<ran> i mean power manager
<ObrienDave> i don't know that either. just that since i switched to a wireless mouse, i have had no more problems
<ran> ok, thank you.
<ObrienDave> since the kernel handles the IO for hardware, i suspect the mouse is too old. does not make sense to me
<ObrienDave> but those things happen from time to time
<ran> this is a new mouse actually.
<ObrienDave> hmm, well. like i said i don't really know, sorry
<ran> thank you.
<pie__> Hey guys, I reinstalled xubuntu on a laptop on which it worked before, but now it freezes a couple seconds after the splash screen
<pie__> when i add nosplash instead of splash to the grub kernel params its fine
<pie__> what could be the issue?
<dzho> have been hassling with this on a *new* install https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<dzho> (14.04)
<t0m-> yo, anyone around. was wondering if someone in here has compiled compiz 9.7.12 on 14.04 or found a way to reconfigure compiz to enable extra plugins (snow,brung,explode etc)
<t0m-> burn*
<t0m-> and if it was stable.
<t0m-> well, stable enough <--
<pie__> anyone got psensors working so that the menu thats supposed to come up wwhen you click the applet icon comes up?
<pie__> its not  working for me
<CVG> I cant access root in Xubuntu
<CVG> im trying to install a theme and i cant without access to those files
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CVG> so i cant install a theme?
<genii> Uswe suso
<genii> bleh
<genii> Use sudo
<CVG> with what command?
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<BuddyButterfly> why does xubuntu not work with spice?
<xangua> hi butterfree
<xangua> I like more beautifly
<BuddyButterfly> when I do change screen resolution, fonts get scambled and background gets black. only vnc works ok with kvm
<BuddyButterfly> same with 14.04 and 15.04
<holstein> BuddyButterfly: that is spice?
<BuddyButterfly> spice for remote desktiop
<genii> Spice is also a circuit modelling application
<BuddyButterfly> also, splash screen does not work in kvm
<BuddyButterfly> genii: also true.
<BuddyButterfly> genii: waht is sap?
<holstein> BuddyButterfly: nothing about xubuntu/ubuntu/linux will prevent that software from working.. but, if you want remote desktop, try a native linux application that is well supported
<holstein> BuddyButterfly: try x2go, splashtop.. etc..
<BuddyButterfly> yep, I know. but why does spice not work?
<knome> holstein is trying to say he doesn't know
<BuddyButterfly> ah
<BuddyButterfly> ok.
<knome> maybe spice doesn't work with xfce at all?
<knome> have you tried if it works with xfce on other distributions?
<BuddyButterfly> could be.
<knome> maybe it's lightdm that isn't working with spice
<holstein> http://www.spice-space.org/download.html
<BuddyButterfly> no, it works wit kubntu, though
<holstein> they state having a linux version.. is that where you got it, BuddyButterfly ?
<knome> spice isn't shipped with xubuntu, so we haven't done much to make it work
<holstein> anyways, i use x2go without issue, if the goal is remote desktop, quickly, and working well..
<genii> If it's not an application which came from the official repositories, it is not guaranteed to work or even supported by the Xubuntu team. You'd have to contact the developer of the software
<BuddyButterfly> it comes from the default repo
<knome> if i'm correct, kubunu uses kdm for login mangement
<knome> genii, basically, even if it was from the default repository, the xubuntu team might not "support" it in the sense that the team actively made sure it works with a xubuntu installation
<BuddyButterfly> but xubuntu is predestined for being run on VMs because of its lower resource usage
<knome> BuddyButterfly, if you can figure out what it is that blocks spice from working (lightdm, xfce, ...) then maybe somebody could elaborate with you on the issue
<BuddyButterfly> it seems to work with 1024x768...
<knome> BuddyButterfly, xubuntu isn't predestined to do anything; and even if you thought like that, the xubuntu team doesn't, and the team does not support $features they do not consider core for xubuntu
<BuddyButterfly> sry for listing an adantage of xubunut... will focus on the disadvantages now....
<BuddyButterfly> sry for being sarcastic but just wanted to give some compliment to xubuntu....
<BuddyButterfly> but even that finds its wrong way....
<knome> well, i use xubuntu on modern, high-end PC's
<BuddyButterfly> yep, this works nice, also.
<knome> so "predestined" is the wrong verb... "works well" is much better ;)
<xangua> Loved that movie
<BuddyButterfly> but compare to running dozens of VMs with KDE or with xubuntu....
<BuddyButterfly> a big difference ;-)
<knome> anyway, as i said... if you can figure out why exactly spice isn't working with xubuntu, MAYBE there is something to do
<BuddyButterfly> so, what to test? just did a plain xubuntu install of 15.04
<knome> i don't know exactly; does it work with ubuntu?
<knome> what if you install another login manager for xubuntu?
<knome> etc etc
<BuddyButterfly> only use kubuntu and xubuntu
<holstein> and, it worked under KDE?
<BuddyButterfly> yep, it does
<holstein> with the *same* kernel, and GPU drivers? etc?
<BuddyButterfly> though, boot splash also not working
<knome> remote login with any software isn't a core feature of xubuntu at the moment, so much isn't done regarding your issue generally
<knome> "boot splash not working" is a known issue for several setups, that isn't critical in any sense
<BuddyButterfly> knome: true
<knome> (so also very low on the investigate/fix this list)
<BuddyButterfly> just wanted to also list it.
<holstein> i think i would simply start a bug report, outlining your exact steps.. and link it here, and see if someone can replicate it..
<knome> if you want to "list it", then file a bug for it
<BuddyButterfly> but seems to be a general issue on all 15.04...
<knome> we don't track bugs on this channel
<BuddyButterfly> meaning base ubuntu.
<holstein> BuddyButterfly: all, but, not on kde/kubuntu?
<knome> BuddyButterfly, sure, plymouth is used for ubuntu too
<BuddyButterfly> sry for mixing. the boot issue happens with kubuntu and xubuntu.
<BuddyButterfly> but this is minor issue.
<knome> if spice doesn't work with ubuntu either, then it sounds like something with lightdm, which both ubuntu and xubuntu use (but not kubuntu)
<BuddyButterfly> ah, ok, then I will have to test ubuntu also.
<BuddyButterfly> or will try to use lightdm
<knome> BuddyButterfly, you mean *not* to use lightdm
<BuddyButterfly> what is the default?
<knome> if you had read what i said, you'd know both ubuntu and xubuntu use lightdm
<knome> please pay attention
<BuddyButterfly> ok, then the way round.
<WyRe> hi guys! i'm trying setup a samba server to share folders with my windows 7 PCs pluged to local network
<WyRe> but when i try to acces some windows 7 always ask me WORKGROUP password
<WyRe> and i cannot see shared folders from xubuntu in my windows 7 OS :(
<knome> !samba | WyRe
<ubottu> WyRe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<knome> have you read guides like those?
<holstein> WyRe: sounds like permissions issues.. and, even though, those guides are dated, the process should be similar to set credentials..
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<knome> ^ just updated the factoid with more recent stuff
<WyRe> mmm i don't have installed CIFS ...
<holstein> i iike the tool gigolo as well..
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (vivid), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<WyRe> could be that?
<holstein> i find it easy to, point to a share, and input credentials, and try and mount, at least for troubleshooting purposes..
<rhode__> Hi All
<knome> hello
<w30> WyRe, If I remember right the password is generated by the first Windows machine to create the work group. Check the password on that box.
<WyRe> w30, here there is more than 5 or 6 PCs, ... i don't know which machine was the first :(
<WyRe> but if only i can share a folder from xubuntu with read and write perissions would be enough
<WyRe> but i cannot see the folders that i share from xubuntu in W7 :(
<WyRe> the xubuntu machine is not appear in w7 local network folder :(
<WyRe> and i've done all how tutorials say ...
<WyRe> i've installed samba and samba-config even cifs-utils and winbind, i've setup my folder to see it all users... with right permissions...
<WyRe> but nothing
<WyRe> i cannot get see xubuntu machine in my network :(
<w30> WyRe, the other windows will use that password but I don't know how to get it off them. Its cached somewhere.
<holstein> WyRe: i'll pull down all firewalls, when its safe to do so, for testing.. i'll make sure i can simply ping the machines from each other.. i'll create a new workgroup, etc.. and make sure i have permissions set as needed
<w30> WyRe, I do remember sneakerneting the password back and forth with a peice of scratch paper.
<WyRe> w30, i don't care if i cannot acces to W7's folders from xubuntu, i only want share one folder in xubuntu which can be accesible from W7
<WyRe> that's all
<WyRe> but my w7 pc doen't map my xubuntu machine in the network
<WyRe> and i repeat, i think that samba, samba-config, cifs-utils, winbind and all things are installed
<WyRe> and folder is correctly shared and permissions is correctly setup and... all things well done :S
<WyRe> it's too strange that i cannot see muy xubuntu machine in my w7 :S
<WyRe> the shared folder is setup "visible" even :S
<BuddyButterfly> WyRe: go with
<BuddyButterfly> [transfer]
<BuddyButterfly> path = /transfer
<BuddyButterfly> comment = Read/Write to Everybody
<BuddyButterfly> force group = <your workgroup>
<BuddyButterfly> create mode = 0777
<BuddyButterfly> writable = yes
<BuddyButterfly> guest ok = yes
<BuddyButterfly> browseable = yes
<BuddyButterfly> restart samba
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, where? xD
<WyRe> ok, lol
<BuddyButterfly> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<WyRe> if i acces form windows with "\\ip_machin_sharing\name_shared_resource" i can acces !!
<WyRe> but ... why mu xubuntu machine does not appear in maped network in W7? :S
<BuddyButterfly> try it. then you will see
<BuddyButterfly> sry, force group does not mean the workgroup. just the unix group for the files....
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, but... are u suggesting me that i should to add that to my smb.conf?
<BuddyButterfly> yes
<WyRe> i say that because these lines don't apear in my smb.conf
<BuddyButterfly> at the end.
<BuddyButterfly> and replace the path to the dir you want to share..... and the name. /transfer and [transfer] was just an example
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, but i hace some lines wrotten with muy new shared resource like these .S
<WyRe> but before browseable theer is ";"
<WyRe> maybe i shoudl delete it? :D
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, what do u think? :D
<BuddyButterfly> remove the ;
<WyRe> ;D
<WyRe> still i cannot see it from W7 :( BuddyButterfly
<WyRe> i can acess it but manually
<WyRe> writting the ip machine
<BuddyButterfly> make sure to have workgroup = <your windows workgroup> in the global section
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, yes, it is ... :S
<genii> If the machine is accessible by IP but not by it's network name, check the gateway IP is specified and correct
<genii> Also broadcast IP, so that it can announce it's name to the rest of the network
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, capital leters are needed?
<BuddyButterfly> for workgroup, no
<WyRe> mmm
<BuddyButterfly> do you have a windows server in network?
<WyRe> then it was correctly in smb.conf but i have rewrited with capital leters anyway
<BuddyButterfly> or only win7?
<WyRe> there are many PCs, yes
<WyRe> not only 2
<BuddyButterfly> which is your window share master/domain master?
<BuddyButterfly> add them with wins server = <ip of master>
<BuddyButterfly> make sure to have name resolve order = wins host lmhosts bcast
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, i think that it was the router
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, i have not that line
<BuddyButterfly> name resolve order = wins host lmhosts bcast
<WyRe> "name resolve order = wins host lmhosts bcast" i mean
<WyRe> i should add it?
<BuddyButterfly> you can in global
<WyRe> in [general]¿
<WyRe> that, global, sorryx D
<BuddyButterfly> the check what genii said.
<WyRe> genii? xD
<BuddyButterfly> check to have security=user
<BuddyButterfly> this really should make you go:
<BuddyButterfly> writable = yes
<BuddyButterfly> guest ok = yes
<BuddyButterfly> public = yes
<BuddyButterfly> printable = no
<BuddyButterfly> share modes = yes
<BuddyButterfly> locking = no
<BuddyButterfly> browseable = yes
<knome> !pastebin | BuddyButterfly
<ubottu> BuddyButterfly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BuddyButterfly> in the folder section
<BuddyButterfly> yeah, but this few lines should work ;-)
<knome> BuddyButterfly, it doesn't matter.
<BuddyButterfly> without using waste bin
<BuddyButterfly> or we should try to make the step to the future and use a jabber server ;-)
<knome> BuddyButterfly, you are free to do that.
<BuddyButterfly> knome: I doo ;-)
<knome> BuddyButterfly, fine. when you are on the xubuntu irc channels, please follow the guidelines set for them; when you use jabber, do whatever you want
<BuddyButterfly> you know why it is called irc?
<BuddyButterfly> cause it gets relayed to nsa.
<BuddyButterfly> just a joke. I will follow and obey, no problem.
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, where should i check "security=user" in smbl.conf?
<BuddyButterfly> in [global]
<genii> WyRe: The main reason with samba not seeing a machine by it's network name but being able to access it by it's IP is that the broadcast IP is not specified on the machine you are trying to reach. so it cannot announce to the rest of the network what the name is it wants to be called by other machines.
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<WyRe> genii, and.. how could i fix taht? xD
<BuddyButterfly> check the broadcast parameter
<genii> WyRe: If the IP is manually specified at the machine, check there. If the IP is assigned by DHCP, check whatever assigns the IP like router
<WyRe> genii, it's assigned by DHCP, yes
<WyRe> should i setup it manually?
<genii> Some routers assign broadcast address implicitly by the netmask, so might not be a specific place to put Gateway, but make sure the netmask is correct for the range the network is using
<WyRe> genii, the netmask it's the same in W7 that in Xubuntu
<genii> So if typically 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.255 range, netmask would be 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1 and broadcast 192.168.0.255
<BuddyButterfly> WyRe: you could set "interfaces = 192.168.0.1/24" or whatever you ip is
<WyRe> genii, yes, the netmask is that
<BuddyButterfly> samba will know the broadcast address from the netmask.
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, that parameter is setup with "interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0"
<WyRe> and my ip is 192.168.1.136
<BuddyButterfly> eth0 should do it.
<BuddyButterfly> you could try to set it to 192.168.1.0/24 instead of eth0
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, but im using wifi
<WyRe> not ethernet xD
<BuddyButterfly> aha
<WyRe> 0/24?
<WyRe> not better 0/255?
<BuddyButterfly> then you will have another interface that eth0?
<WyRe> yes
<genii> WyRe: It's the opposite with / than with x.x.x.x
<WyRe> i have wifi card xD
<genii> 24 there means use first 24 bits
<WyRe> ahá, ok :D genii :)
<genii> Well, actually more like use the bits 24 to 32 a,d the others stay same
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, genii well, but i'm using wlan0 like interface :D
<WyRe> should i replace eth0 with wlan0¿
<BuddyButterfly> you can try
<BuddyButterfly> always restart with "sudo service samba restart"
<WyRe> ok :D
<BuddyButterfly> you could do "interfaces=" and let samba do it automatically
<WyRe> mmm
<BuddyButterfly> hmmmm, so you are going to use wifi -> router -> lan interface -> win7?
<WyRe> and i should delete ";" before¿
<BuddyButterfly> yep always, when enabling.
<BuddyButterfly> if you use it like stated above, it will not work because connections are routed. they are differenct broadcast domains and as long as wifi is not bridged you must try other things.
<BuddyButterfly> you could try to use the remote announce....
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, yep, i have thought some workaround xD
<WyRe> can i set ip manually
<BuddyButterfly> "remote announce = 192.168.1.255/<your windows workgroup>
<WyRe> and do a shortcut in w7 to resource xD
<BuddyButterfly> without the "
<holstein> i set manual ip's before starting.. if its my home network,or a network i control
<holstein> static ip's that i note
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, nothing, i cannot map the machine xD
<BuddyButterfly> WyRe: set this to settings:
<WyRe> i have done ur sugestion of "interfaces="
<BuddyButterfly> remote announce = 192.168.1.255
<BuddyButterfly> and
<WyRe> but not works, either :(
<holstein> can you ping the machine's from each other?
<BuddyButterfly> remote browse sync = 192.168.1.255
<BuddyButterfly> then restart samba and nmbd
<BuddyButterfly> sudo service nmbd restart
<WyRe> holstein, i can accest to shared folder from each other
<WyRe> but i cannot map it in networks from W7
<holstein> WyRe: so, you can ping the machines from each other?
<WyRe> only i cann acces if i type the ip in adress bar
<WyRe> yes :D
<holstein> they have access to each other? correct?
<WyRe> yes
<WyRe> but i cannot map the xubuntu machine from w7
<holstein> WyRe: that sounds like the way it works.. access via IP, with credentials
<WyRe> in networks tab
<WyRe> genii, says that could be broadcast issue
<BuddyButterfly> holstein: he would like to browse for it.
<BuddyButterfly> it is broadcast issue as you are routing and not bridging.
<BuddyButterfly> over the router.
<BuddyButterfly> try to bridge the wlan interface to the lan interface on the router and you are ready to go. or try the other settings.
<BuddyButterfly> i am using them also cross routed VPNs with browsing.
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, i have observed that w7 have an option like "plug network drives"
<WyRe> but i woudl need set a fix ip to my ubuntu machine :D
<BuddyButterfly> I have that option too, it's calle eSata
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, yep, or dropbox xD or Copy xD
<holstein> i set static IP's before getting started.. since, im sharing between OS's that are not the same..
<BuddyButterfly> xD
<WyRe> i recomend u Copy btw hehe
<BuddyButterfly> WyRe: also try security = share
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, yes, that's all done :D
<WyRe> so much thanks anyway :D
<WyRe> i'll opt for set a static ip :D
<holstein> you can also try in #ubuntu and see if anyone uses samba with win7.. or a windows channel, and see if anyone is sharing from linux..
<holstein> also, win10 is supposed to ship ssh, so, that may simplify the process, in a few days..
<WyRe> holstein, i have tried that xD
<holstein> tried what?
<BuddyButterfly> shipping win10
<BuddyButterfly> :-)
<BuddyButterfly> WyRe: do you have wins server = your windows box?
<WyRe> no, i think that it's comit it's router comit :D
<WyRe> i have no windows server in that net :)
<BuddyButterfly> go and read carefully this document https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch07.html
<BuddyButterfly> especially the chapter about browsing and elections.
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, and ... "remote announce = 192.168.1.255" should i setup with my real static ip?
<genii> Normally I'd recommend manpage but smb.conf manpage is dozens and dozens of pages
<WyRe> or .255 is what are u suggesting me?
<BuddyButterfly> .255 because it is the broadcast ip for /24 nets.
<WyRe> mm ok
<WyRe> and the same with "remote browse sync = 192.168.1.255"
<WyRe> ?
<BuddyButterfly> remote browse sync needs separate IP.
<BuddyButterfly> did I sate othewise? then it was wrong
<BuddyButterfly> you can put your win7 box there
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, but...i have so many w7 machines in my networkx D
<WyRe> should i put all of these?
<BuddyButterfly> no, I wouldn't.
<WyRe> them*
<BuddyButterfly> leave the remote sync away.
<holstein> i would just choose one, and make the sharing happen there.. and move on after you get that working..
<WyRe> ok
<WyRe> only try with remote announce :)
<WyRe> in my [shared_resource] inside smb.conf, aint it?
<BuddyButterfly> no, in global
<WyRe> mm ok .D
<WyRe> and "security=share" also?
<holstein> thats what i remember reading as being suggested to you above ^
<BuddyButterfly> yep
<BuddyButterfly> WyRe: you should know which machine is your domain master on the lan
<BuddyButterfly> you can also set the ip of your windows box to remote announce, if it does not change
<BuddyButterfly> normally you would have a domain master and remote announce to it.
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, the router, i think
<BuddyButterfly> what router?
<BuddyButterfly> do you have control over it?
<WyRe> yes
<BuddyButterfly> then you should make the router the domain master
<WyRe> in smb.conf? do u mean?
<WyRe> BuddyButterfly, o.. i'm whaching now that xubuntu broadcast ip is finished in .255 xD
<xubuntu646> Anyone here?
<holstein> yes.. just ask , if you have a question, and a volunteer may assist..
<xubuntu646> sorry...trying to update the additional drivers to be able to select "using video drivers for the amd graphics accelerator from fglrx"  currently not choosable.
<holstein> it may not support your device
<holstein> !amd
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> did it work in the past, with a proprietary driver? with an older version of ubuntu?
<xubuntu646> seems like this is a bug or something.  thinking an update would fix this
<mrkramps> xubuntu646, what's your graphic card's model?
<xubuntu646> 7950
<xubuntu646> In xfce - how do I update 12.10 to latest?
<holstein> well, that would be the same as main ubuntu 12.10.. but, the easiest is going to be a fresh install
<holstein> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holstein> what would i do? download the live installation iso for 14.04, and/or 15.04, and try them live on my hardware, and see if the GPU supports either of them better..
<xubuntu646> ok - thanks - im a linux noob and was hoping for an easy update of OS, but looks like I'll have to figure out a reinstall
<holstein> well, it would have been easier, before going EOL
<holstein> but, the upgrade path, even if its not EOL, is incremental.. so, 12.10, to 13.04, to 13.10 to 14.04..
<holstein> then, from 14.04, that is a long term support release, that one can use for years..
<xubuntu646> so just create an iso on a regular usb jumpdrive and boot from this?
<holstein> xubuntu646: correct.. thats what i would do, download, and create a live iso, either CD/DVD or USB, and boot, and simply test the GPU and other hardware
<holstein> i would make a proper backup of my data, regardless.. before starting
<mrkramps> but 14.04 is only real LTS when using 14.04.1 for installation
<mrkramps> otherwise the Hardware Enablement Stacks are already enabled
<holstein> i dont know what that means, but the 14.04 repos are up for 5 years. with xubuntu specific support for 3 years
<holstein> i say, if you want to sit on an installatiion for years, and not mess with it, use the 14.04 LTS..
<mrkramps> 14.04.2 already ships with vivid kernel and xserver which should be EOL now
<mrkramps> requires an upgrade to utopic kernel and xserver
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xubuntu646> so I would not go straight to 15.04
<holstein> xubuntu646: you can.. but, correct.. you wont easily upgrade the 12.10 version you have to anything
<mrkramps> xubuntu646, you may use 15.04, but this would require a version upgrade to 15.10 in october
<holstein> 15.04 is not an LTS release, and, since you are runing 12.10, now, i say, use 14.04.. since, you seem to want to install, and sit on the install.. which is fine
<xubuntu646> yes.  14-04 then... off to reinhstall linux.  wish me luck.
<holstein> xubuntu646: cheers..
<holstein> test *before* installation.. make sure its what you need..
<xubuntu646> im repuposing an old gpu miner.  trying to make it mine ether - which is apparently  a tough build and dependent on updated linux.
<holstein> its dependent on GPU drivers
<holstein> which, will depend on how well the company that creates intends linux support
<xubuntu646> im hoping their mining software supports gpu
<holstein> hope wont do it
<holstein> it'll literally be driver support.. either there, or not..
<holstein> but, this has nothing to do with xubuntu or xfce, so, you can use a more general, and poplulous linux channel, or the main #ubuntu channel.. or a mining community
<holstein> i would, if GPU driver support was key, use whatever is the "best" driver for the hardware.. and use the OS that the driver is made for..
<holstein> if you want to make a desktop machine, xubuntu is a great choice..
<xubuntu646> ok thnks for allowing me some advice here.
<mrkramps> xubuntu646, did you mention it to be a chromebook?
<holstein> i think its older than that..
<xubuntu646> no its an older mining rig...originally mined litecoin
<mrkramps> ok, sry … obviously i read something about chromebook in another channel
<mrkramps> my fault!
<mrkramps> btw. radeon HD 7xxx should be much better supported in 14.04
<mrkramps> than in 12.04
<mrkramps> including power management and video acceleration
<mrkramps> this for the free radeon driver while fglrx is of course available in a more recent version
<xubuntu646> thnks again...c ya
<xubuntu22w> hello all, I'm trying to install xubuntu 14.04.2 on my netbook using a Live USB
<xubuntu22w> I decided to check disk for defects and every time it finds 1 error
<xubuntu22w> has anyone experienced this behavior
<holstein> i have.. when i had a problem in the chain somewhere.. a bad stick, or iso download etc..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> i would check the sum of the downloaded iso.. then, i would dd copy again, and check the ingerity..
<xubuntu22w> I did verify the MD5 checksum of the ISO I downloaded and it's fine
<holstein> if i cant get that one to check, i may try the mini..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu22w> I'm currently formatting the USB drive and will try it again, if issue persists I'll try the minimal CD image
<xubuntu22w> is there a way to do checksum after creating USB drive on Universal USB Installer?
<holstein> xubuntu22w: the ingegrity check, that you say is failing
<holstein> xubuntu22w: i suggest, dd copy the iso..
#xubuntu 2015-07-28
<mks1945> hi people.  what do you flash version use in firefox browser? I asking because if I use 18 version (from ppa) firefox 39 often crash
<bazhang> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree, W:, W:, W:
<bazhang> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mks1945> I have 50 mashines with internet via proxy, and for manage use salt
<mks1945> when I try install flashplayer or pepperflash I got error with proxy
<madrik> Would Xubuntu be a good fit for 2GB RAM. Apart from some Xfce programs, I'd like to have Emacs, Firefox and Thunderbird open and running all the time.
<madrik> ?
<knome> madrik, yes
<madrik> knome: Thanks.
<madrik> Before I go and snarf an ISO... I already have an existing disk setup with an encrypted LVM. Would I have it nuke it and install fresh?
<madrik> Would it?
<madrik> Does the Xubuntu installer detect existing LVM partitions?
<Yotson> hi there. This morning (for me at least) the update manager proposed to update the kernel which i did. Though now my wine install seems broken, complaining about a segfault, error 14, in ld-2.19.so Any hints about correcting that?
<xubuntu50w> hi
<cfhowlett> Yotson, workaround:  reboot and login with an old kernel
<xubuntu50w> i need some help, anyone?
<cfhowlett> !help | xubuntu50w
<ubottu> xubuntu50w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu50w> ok, tank's
<xubuntu50w> my problem is: i have xubuntu 14.04 lts and during the last kernel update the desktop freeze and i shutdown the system, and now when i try to boot he send some error messages : "error: cant find command 'label' " .. "error: cant find command 'menu' " .. "error: cant find command 'append' " .. "error:cant find command 'text' " .. "error: cant find command 'this' " .. and some more. then appears this " gnu grub version 2.02 beta2-9
<xubuntu50w> i dont know what to do to repair
<cfhowlett> xubuntu50w, workaround: reboot and choose the previous kernel.
<xubuntu50w> when i reboot this thing apeears again
<xubuntu50w> i also tried to boot from a live cd and didnt work
<xubuntu50w> i also tried something i saw in the internet: "grub< ls .. grub> ls(hd0,msdos1)/boot .. grub>  set root=(hd0,msdos1)/boot ..  grub>  insmod linux ..  grub>  linux (hd0,msdos1)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-40-generic ..  grub>  initrd (hd0,msdos1)/boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-40-generic ..  grub>  boot  "
<cfhowlett> xubuntu50w, you have older kernels unless you specifically deleted them.  reboot, hit your <enter> or <tab> key to get boot options, choose <boot older ubuntu> or advanced options.
<xubuntu50w> and he start the bot but stop in this step: " ACPI: bus type PNP registered " and after some time shutdown
<xubuntu50w> ok i 'll do that
<xubuntu50w> didn't work, i reboot, hit <tab> and the same error message appears and then appears many things like : "..  xnu_uuid ..  zfs-bootfs .. zfsinfo .. zfskey" and after that the same "grub>"
<priuon> hello. My xfce Desktop does not function as it should. It messessaved sessions. It seems it does this when saving a unchanged desktop.
<priuon> I hope the bug will be fixed. Thanks.
<xangua> you hope¿ what bug¿ did you do a bug report¿
<cfhowlett> aaaaaaand he's gone.
<Yotson> booting with the older kernel seems to work. Thanks -forgot your name- :)
<Yotson> as for a real solution, basically wait until it gets fixed by an update?
<xubuntu50w>  in that " grub> " i wrote: "boot older ubuntu" and he starts booting but then stop in this step: " ACPI: bus type PNP registered" and then after a while he sutdown
<cfhowlett> xubuntu50w, errr NO.
<xubuntu50w> sorry, didn't understand
<cfhowlett> xubuntu50w, reboot.  after power on, self test, press and hold <shift>.  the grub menu should appear.
<xubuntu50w> ok i go try
<xubuntu50w> he didn't :(
<xubuntu50w> the same error messages and then "grub>"
<cfhowlett> xubuntu50w, ask #ubuntu
<xubuntu50w> ok, thank you
<DayBreak> Hello, I have a problem
<DayBreak> I installed the system. Create an account and password for the account . During the first boot , the system will ask for a password . I entered the password , but the system says that the password is incorrect . Password 100% correct . Please tell me what to do?
<mrkramps> DayBreak, which keyboard layout do you use?
<DayBreak> eng
<mrkramps> DayBreak, can you change to a virtual console (ctrl+alt+f1) and login with username and password there?
<DayBreak> 1 min
<xubuntu22d> yes
<DayBreak_> in command line works
<mrkramps> just guessing, but somthings wrong with lightdm or XAuth then
<Daybreak> I dint know how but after two reboots all works
<Daybreak> mystic
<Daybreak> 1 question more, how can i leave command line withowt reboot? :)
<Daybreak> without
<mrkramps> exit
<mrkramps> or rather use command 'exit' to logout there and then switch back to tty7 where lightdm is started (ctrl+alt+F7)
<mrkramps> actually you even do not need to logout as linux can handle multiple logins at multiple consoles
<w30> I installed Ubuntu + Xubuntu Desktop instead of  Xubuntu. Have I got all of a Xubuntu install? Or, should ripit out and install Xubuntu
<w30> ripit/rip it
<mrkramps> w30, xubuntu is ubuntu + desktop environment xfce + some applications
<mrkramps> you will have the unity desktop environment still installed, but that should be no issue
<w30> mrkramps, + some applications? Are those in the xubuntu-desktop deb. That would be my next question?
<mrkramps> w30, the xubuntu-desktop package is just a so called meta package pulling all required packages as dependencies
<mrkramps> actually is has no real content
<mrkramps> *it
<w30> mrkramps, I do not have much concern about the extra Unity  stuff.
<w30> mrkramps, just so I get all of Xubuntu.
<mrkramps> w30, then it is fine as it is, but you may check the xubuntu autostart (session and startup) if something is started that you do not want or need in xubuntu
<mrkramps> sometimes this happens when having multiple desktop environments installed side by side
<w30> mrkramps, I'm fine.
<w30> mrkramps, Thanks....
<mrkramps> you're welcome!
<dkessel> hmm is there some kind of screen magnification tool for the xubuntu desktop?
<knome> yes
<knome> alt+scroll
<dkessel> ooooh :) nice
<w30> what's metacity and what's Xubuntu using instead?
#xubuntu 2015-07-29
<pleia2> metacity is gnome2's default window manager, Xubuntu uses Xfce's xfwm
<mrkramps> metacity has been the window manager of gnome 2
<w30> xfce4 is equivalent to Gnome then.
<pleia2> yes, they are both desktop environments
<w30> xfdesktop is what?
<knome> a desktop manager
<w30> so many layers, confusing to me...
<knome> fortunately you don't need to understand it all to be able to use xubuntu
<w30> knome, ahh.......... found it Xubuntu uses xfwm4 instead of metacity.
<w30>  /part
<auscompgeek> ... that was literally the first answer
<xangua> Lol
<freiform> Hi, is there a simple way I can move a windows to another (physical) screen using the keyboard? I have a multi-monitor setup and sometime I want to have a certain window maximised on my 2nd screen without the need to touch my mouse.
<shazar> any help on how to enable hibernation in xubuntu 15.04 ?
<brainwash> shazar: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<bynarie> anyone know a good place to get xfce themes at?
<cfhowlett> xfce-look.org
<bynarie> cfhowlett, thanksa
<bynarie> thanks*
<cfhowlett> happy2help! bynarie
<bynarie> =]
<rmelo> Hi guys,
<rmelo> No matter what a I do in the power management / screensaver settings, my screen goes off after 10 minutes
<rmelo> any idea? I read about a long standing bug on this
<rmelo> is there a workaround?
<drc> rmelo: Assuming that you have configured the Power Manager settings correctly, have you checked the monitors settings?  I have had monitors that had hard wired (but configurable) time outs.  Caused me all sorts of confusion the first time this happened:)
<rmelo> no such monitor settings, I tryed in different monitors.
<Meerkat> can I disable the resizing of windows when pulling them to the top and bottom of the screen?
<krytarik> Meerkat: "Settings Manager → Window Manager Tweaks → Accessibility → Automatically tile windows..."
<Meerkat> lovely. Thanks!
<piotr1> Hello, I turn on 4 workspaces, how to switch to another one?
<flocculant> I use the mousewheel - but you need to set that on, you can also Ctrl+F1/2/3/4 to do that
<piotr1> Ahh ok THX
<Pici> /70/70
<flocculant> Pici: 63 was a much better year ...
<Pici> I know :(
<mrkramps> piotr1, alternatively use ctrl+shit+left/right
<mrkramps> or up/down depending on positioning of workspaces
<piotr1> and is there a way to see all workspaces on one screen? so I can chose where to switch
<piotr1> *choice
<mrkramps> like macos expose?
<piotr1> don't know never use it, something like all 4 workspaces making themselves smaller and are showing all together on one screen?
<mrkramps> xfce's window manager xfwm4 does not provide such a feature
<piotr1> ok thank you for answer
<mrkramps> piotr1, but you may use compiz (the unity window manager) with xfce as well
<piotr1> Thank you for the tip, maybe i will try one time. I will probably be not good for overall performance?
<mrkramps> piotr1, for performance not at all ;)
<flocculant> piotr1: you 'could' try xfdashboard - it's in a ppa so all the we don't support ppa stuff applies
<flocculant> but you can set it to run from something like the winkey and it gives at the least mouse control - possibly not what you want though :)
<johnq90> Hello, is it possible to disable "25% tiling"
#xubuntu 2015-07-30
<toph> Hey all.
<holstein> o/
<toph> What is the command for Chromium if I want to change my super w hotkey to chromium?
<toph> exo-open --launch Chromium WebBrowser doesn't work.
<toph> nor chromium-browser
<holstein> chromium-browser works here
<holstein> what are you trying to do? maybe the other code is not correct..
<toph> exo-open --launch chromium-browser works?
<holstein> toph: the command "chromium-browser" works
<toph> yeah,  i changed my preferred app to chromium, and it did the trick :)
<holstein> i dont have exo-utils installed..
<toph> sorry - new to linux/xubuntu
<xubuntu011> im isalling xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS on a Virtual machine
<xubuntu011> in vmware
<xubuntu011> isalling=installing
<xubuntu011> hi
<xubuntu011> sfg
<xubuntu011> \
<xubuntu011> mnt
<xubuntu011> cd /mnt
<xubuntu011> apt-get install firebox
<ronin> what should i do, im trying to install chrome: Unpacking google-chrome-stable:i386 (from .../google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb) ...
<ronin> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-stable:i386:
<ronin>  google-chrome-stable:i386 depends on xdg-utils (>= 1.0.2).
<ronin> force
<ronin> :D
<ronin> i thinki tried 32bit for 64bit
<Bublz> Hey there :)  can anyone help me please?
<Bublz> I have got a problem with the wireless card, when  I plug in my USB wireless adapter it works no bother  but on the internal one or can't search for  any wireless points
<Bublz> I have a broadcom chipset (dell inspiron 3543)
<SunilJoshi> Hello, can you please help me to get autoconnect work in xubuntu 15.04? its not able to swtich automcatically between wifi and LAN
<ringo> hello, trying to install 15.04, just as i start the install, i get a popup telling me "The creation of swap space in partition #9 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<ringo> and install freezes
<fruit_> hello
<fruit_> im trying to download dolphin emulator through linux, but i get this error: dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec56 (>= 6:11~beta1)|libavcodec-extra-56 (>=6:11.2) and i have tried to download them by sudo apt-get install libavcodec56 && sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-56 but it said (unable to locate package libavcodec56. any help?
<bazhang> !find libavcodec56
<ubottu> Found: libavcodec56
<bazhang> !info libavcodec56
<ubottu> libavcodec56 (source: libav): Libav codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11.2-1 (vivid), package size 4648 kB, installed size 16133 kB
<fruit_> oke
<fruit_> wait what?
<cfhowlett> should be in libav-tools
<CosmicNoise> I'm in the UK, using a UK keyboard, and I use LVM encryption. When I am prompted for my encryption key, my keyboard is interpreted as a UK keyboard. When I am prompted for my login passphrase, my keyboard is interpreted as a US keyboard. When I have logged in, it is back to UK mode as that's what I've set it at.
<CosmicNoise> How do I make sure my system interprets my keyboard as UK at all times and all stages of bootup and login?
<flocculant> CosmicNoise: have you removed US option? settings - keyboard - layout
<CosmicNoise> flocculant, yup.
<CosmicNoise> flocculant, as I say, the ONLY time it's on US mode is when I'm typing in my passphrase to log in.
<flocculant> there was issues back a while where ibus took over and this was one of the resulting issues we found
<flocculant> when you're at the login - is there US available as well at the 'human' icon top right?
<CosmicNoise> Let me check 2 secs.
<CosmicNoise> Next to the human, it says en_GB.
<flocculant> mmm - well that is odd then ...
<CosmicNoise> It's greyed out, with no other options, can't click on it.
<CosmicNoise> But still, I have to type my pass in as if it was a US keyboard.
<flocculant> right
<CosmicNoise> I have a wired keyboard, let me try that, see if it's dependent on the keyboard...
<CosmicNoise> Ahh... it interpets my other keyboard correctly.
<CosmicNoise> So it's a driver issue?
<flocculant> no idea I'm afraid - but if your keyboard is available in setting - keyboard you could try setting that specifically
<CosmicNoise> It's not, although there are many options from the same brand.
<CosmicNoise> Mine is a Logitech K800.
<flocculant> :)
<CosmicNoise> where are the keyboard files kept in the filesystem?
<CosmicNoise> Perhaps I can edit it.
<flocculant> I don't know
<flocculant> CosmicNoise: what version xubuntu?
<CosmicNoise> 14.04
<flocculant> do you have ibus installed for some reason?
<flocculant> can't remember now when ibus was causing problems
<CosmicNoise> I have no idea what ibus is. I never installed it if it is here...
<slickymasterWork> flocculant bug 1284635
<ubottu> bug 1240198 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1284635 [SRU]Wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240198
<CosmicNoise> It's a fresh install just hours old.
<slickymasterWork> iirc that was the one you faced, back then
<flocculant> CosmicNoise: ok in a terminal dpkg -l ibus*
<flocculant> I think
<flocculant> slickymasterWork: yea - cheers :)
<flocculant> CosmicNoise: also have you updated everything
<slickymasterWork> glad to help flocculant :P
<CosmicNoise> flocculant, no matching packages.
<flocculant> CosmicNoise: ok - not sure what's going on for you tbh - this was an issue with 14.04 iirc - which is why you shouldn't have ibus
<flocculant> issue only showed then when there was ibus
<flocculant> as no-one else appears to be active atm and I can't do anymore, try joining #ubuntu and asking - more eyes active there usually
<flocculant> if you get an answer I'd love to know it
<Sailor4051> Hi. Is there any window manager that allows split screen in xubuntu? Not just for terminal but to split screen for two.open applications. Thanks
<mrkramps> Sailor4051, like tiling?
<mrkramps> actually xfce's window manager xfwm4 has this feature
<Sailor4051> Ya. A tiling manager that will keep both open side by side.
<Sailor4051> Do I access the feature under desktop settings then?
<Rayner> Sailor4051, wmii, xmonad, awesome, …
<mrkramps> nope, it should be "window manager tweaks"
<Sailor4051> Thanks for that.
<mrkramps> windows are automatically tiled then when moving towards screen edges
<mrkramps> or you may assigned a keyboard shortcut
<mrkramps> *assign
<Sailor4051> I want the facility to open libreoffice and zotero standalone so I can view citations rather than tiling in and out. Found that approach troublesome when writing a researc article recently.
<Sailor4051> *research
<john123456> hello, is it possible to disable corner tilling?
<pleia2> john123456789: could you be more specific? I don't know what "corner tilling" is
<flocculant> john123456: settings - window manager tweaks - accessibility tab > turn off tile when moving towards screen edge
<john123456789> pleia2, i mean top-left, bottom-right.... etc 25% tilling
<flocculant> but I don't know if you can specifically turn off 1 only
<john123456789> i want somthing like gnome3/win7
<flocculant> well we have what we have - more or less positive it's an on and off deal here
<xubuntu594> hello
#xubuntu 2015-07-31
<Cerbeza> How many of you prefer ubuntu mini installations?
<Cerbeza> Do you people prefer lts or non lts
<Cerbeza> ?
<auscompgeek> you're asking subjective questions without asking why
<auscompgeek> I don't think any answers you'll get will be useful
<floyd20183> Morning. I have a settings related query. When I clock on the top bar of a non focused window the mouse grabs and drags the window . I am on XUbuntu 15.04 and have checked for a setting but could not find one to stop this behavior. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<Executioner`> Is there a way to install stuff with apt-get to two separate partitions?
<CosmicNoises> Hey guys. I'm running dual monitors, one above the other, and the one on top is smaller than the one on the bottom.
<CosmicNoises> This results in some dead space in the desktop... i.e. desktop icons end up moving to s a space on the desktop that is not visible on the screen.
<CosmicNoises> The mouse doesn't move into that portion of the screen, but for some reason icons go there.
<CosmicNoises> Any way to contorl the placement of icons, effectively banning them from the deadspace?
<CosmicNoises> I'm running a GTX 960, with NVidia's latest driver installed.
<knob> CosmicNoises, something must be off...
<knob> I have two different sized monitors, and my system recognized that... it adjusts everything properly
<knob> Try without the Nvidia driver... I would do that
<CosmicNoises> knob, and use what instead?
<knob> CosmicNoises, there is a "native" I think it's called?
<CosmicNoises> I don't think it's a problem with the driver. I mean, the screen is the correct resolution and I can't physically move my mouse to that part of the screen - it stops at the edge.
<CosmicNoises> And the backdrop fits correctly.
<CosmicNoises> It's just the the icons are somehow able to get into the deadspace.
<knob> Yeah... I'm just throwing that out there... worth a test.
<knob> I am looking for the location of that driver change
<CosmicNoises> And the native graphics driver just doesn't play nice with my card at all.
<CosmicNoises> Won't recognise dual screens or anything.
<knob> ah wow... dang
<knob> hmm...
<knob> Not sure
<Executioner`> I've got 7.5GB of ssd space, and lots of hdd space to install Xubuntu to. How should I set up partitions and mount points?
<holstein> Executioner`: it really depends.. i might just use the installer to automatically use the remainging empty space..
<holstein> i would want to be cautious/aware of what else is on the disk, and think about the bootloader.. etc..
<Executioner`> Wouldn't use autoinstaller, this will be a secondary OS, Win10 is the primary
<holstein> Executioner`: im not saying to use "autoinstaller". im saying, to let the installer automatically partition
<holstein> Executioner`: this would be a more typical linux install setup, with one partition for the system, which may be preferred with that limited space, and, an appropriate swap space.. to make suggestions to do something other than that, i would need more specifics about your needs
<holstein> the windows10 bootloader wont offer to boot linux, so, you'll want linux to install grub, and you should be aware of what that means, and any UEFI setup or conig issues.. i would want to have my data backed up before install..
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Executioner`> holstein: I already install GRUB on my systems, I just want to reinstall the system on a laptop which's got a fresh SSD
<holstein> Executioner`: cool.. any installation guide you find for ubuntu will be relevant
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> also, the dualboot, since, you are wanting to dualboot with win10.. the defaults in the stock xubuntu installer should meet your needs
<Executioner`> thanks, I'm just used to install xubuntu to a single 10gb ext4 partition, not to a system with an ssd and hdd before
<holstein> the ssd will be a hard drive, for all intents and purposes
<holstein> what do i do? in the system im currently using right now, where i literally did the same.. replaced the hard drive with ssd.. i used the stock installer, with the default options, to install to the ssd
<holstein> why? those setting meet my needs, just fine..
<Executioner`> it's quite small ssd, that's why I wanted to break up mount points; 60gb ssd -> 7gb for xubuntu, rest to win, hdd is for data and anything else
<holstein> yup.. you can do that. no problem
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> you can have a mountpoint in fstab, that mounts to /home, inside the installed system on the ssd.. with /home on the spinner.. or *anything* you want to implement
<Executioner`> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Executioner`> ^ that link is 404
<Executioner`> is there a manual/guide on what linux partition/mount point contains what? like /home apart from desktop and downloads, /opt, etc.
<holstein> Executioner`: quite a few.. really anything you find, related to main ubuntu works..
<holstein> Executioner`: the !install i linked above has options http://jackaudio.org/applications/
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ** sorry..
<holstein> also, something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes may be helpful
<Executioner`> thanks
<m0r0n> Hello. I've been searching through logs for why my computer is shutting down, but I can't find the source. Can someone help me find the log? My computer shuts down after 3-4mintues of having DOTA2 launched, earlier today it was working fine.
<holstein> m0r0n: i cant help with the log, but, maybe someone in the main #ubuntu channel can better assist with that.. otherwise, i would look into the hardware
<m0r0n> Okay
<holstein> sounds like, you are overheating the GPU.. and i would try isolate that, and test for it.. maybe even try other GPU drivers, and configs in the game
<m0r0n> Well it ran yesterday with the same settings, today with the same settings. The crash happened after I tried switching monitors. When it crashed I went back to the same monitor and the crashes continued
<holstein> i think you are assuming "crash" though.. but, that does seem relevant
<holstein> what settings did you set to change the monitor? is the monitor still connected? id say, your data seems to point to GPU as well. either driver, or config
<holstein> most log files are in /var/log AFAIK.. you could check the x ones..
<m0r0n> holstein, you'll never guess what the problem was
<m0r0n> My laptop is on a dock. I wanted to use another monitor instead of my laptop screen. While moving the dock/laptop I pulled the laptop slightly out of the dock
<m0r0n> The keyboard and mouse were active but the power source wasn't connected (even though they're on the same connector port)
<m0r0n> I think it wasn't getting enough juice from the power port as expected so it shut down
<holstein> m0r0n: seemed like a hardware problem.. glad you got it sorted..
<semi> Hi
<semi> Trying to install nautilus with nautilus-share
<semi> nautilus-share fails to install via the package manage and also by a manually downloaded .deb
<semi> it looks like at some point it fails to connect to a server
<semi> Anyone offer help? Should I just wait for some server to hopefully come back up soon?
<semi> Is somebody celebraying sysadmin day by indulging in some downtime?
<semi> All set. Forgot to update apt-get. Herp. Derp.
#xubuntu 2015-08-01
<Johnny--> hey guys, does anyone know how to get to the sound settings, besides clicking on the volume icon in the panel?
<xubuntu34w> hi, please i need install interface gnome in my xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu34w: sure. use the package manager of your choice, to search for, and install what you like
<Unit193> Johnny--: Menu → Multimedia
<Unit193> gnome-shell, or flashback, or whatever it is.
<xubuntu34w> only gnome-shell or gnome3?
<holstein> xubuntu34w: it'll look a lot like this to convert to it http://askubuntu.com/questions/614657/install-gnome-desktop-ubuntu-15-04 but you may want less
<holstein> as in, you may want to be able to keep xubuntu/xfce and just add gnome.. not ubuntu-gnome
<Johnny--> Unit193: thanks, the main problem is this:  Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom
<Johnny--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/965953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965953 in GTK+ "Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Johnny--> Unit193:  do u have that same problem? wifi menu is short
<xubuntu34w> but the command for install gnome in xubuntu is sudo apt-get install gnome-shell or sudo apt-get install gnome3
<Unit193> Though I can't say I know what you're talking about precisely, I'd say no I do not have this problem, Johnny--.
<xangua> Gnome-shell for a minimalistic approach
<Johnny--> i temporarily uninstalled, like that link^ said:  xfce4-indicator-plugin indicator-application.  which fixed the short wifi menu.. but now other stuff if missing like volume control LOL
<Johnny--> xubuntu34w:  is there anyway to get "aero-snap" in GNOME classic/fallback?
<Johnny--> Unit193: what do these 2 progams do? (what will imiss out on anything besides the volume control)  xfce4-indicator-plugin indicator-application
<Unit193> They provide xfce4-panel with access to applications' indicators, rather than tray icons.
<Johnny--> Unit193: thanks.  okay, i reinstalled the  xfce4-indicator-plugin. i'll reboot. BRB
<xangua> Why reboot? This ain't Windows
<xubuntu34w> the command gnome3 is fail, only gnome-shell operated
<Unit193> xfce4-panel -r  if nothing else.
<Unit193> !info gnome3
<ubottu> Package gnome3 does not exist in vivid
<xubuntu34w> ok thanks for all bye
<Johnny--> Unit193: Okay, now it works! (no more scrunched down wifi-menu)  All i did was uninstall + reinstall + reboot: indicator-application-gtk2   indicator-application   indicator-application
<Unit193> Johnny--: indicator-application-gtk2, what version of Xubuntu is this??
<Johnny--> maybe u dont even have to do all 3.   U guys can add that to the solution bug.launchpad, if u have a login/password (i dont):  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/965953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965953 in GTK+ "Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Johnny--> Unit193: i'm using Linux Mint Xfce 17.2
<cfhowlett> !mint | Johnny--,
<ubottu> Johnny--,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> Johnny--, ask the mint folk for support of their product.  it's not ubuntu = it's not supported here.
<Johnny--> sorry, unit helped me here, i thought we all XFCE family   :)
<cfhowlett> Johnny--, #xfce would agree with that statement
<Unit193> Well, to some extent, but we/Xubuntu can't know what Mint has changed, so can't really support it.
<Johnny--> i do use xubuntu 14.04 also, and i do have the same problem, it is squished but not as much (makes u scroll thru it, instead of displaying all the wifi stuff at once
<Johnny--> my 2nd computer has xubuntu 14.04.2.
<Johnny--> so i'll my uninstall/ reinstall to see if that works on xubuntu
<Johnny--> Okay, it works for xubuntu 14.04.2  also!  Even more streamlined solution:
<Johnny--> Uninstall + Reinstall:    indicator-application    Then, just log-off + Log-in.
<Johnny--> so now, no more squished-down WiFi menu !!  i'm happy now, if i u have login info, please add that simple solution to:     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/965953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965953 in GTK+ "Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Johnny--> xangua:   is there anyway to get "aero-snap" in GNOME classic/fallback?
<Johnny--> Hey does anyone here know of a theme like clearlooks-phenix-theme, but with squared-off edges for GTK3?  or how do u square them off, urself?
<Johnny--> or of theme like Numix, but with high contrast colors (i.e. black font, not grey)
<Johnny--> i finally found exactly that, but it is GTK2-only.  Is there any way to get a similar theme to this in GTK3?   http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=109494
<parsnip> hi, is alt-right-click resize windows set in xfce?
<parsnip> *xubuntu
<Comstock> yes it works
<parsnip> Comstock: me? what i meant is, is the setting created in xubuntu, or how can i change it to something like ctrl+alt+right-click drag?
<parsnip> i don't know if it's at xorg level, xfce, ubuntu, debian, ...
<Comstock> that i do not know, sorry
<parsnip> thanks though
<Executioner`> "libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev:i386 is already the newest version."
<Executioner`> "configure: gstreamer-0.10 base plugins 32-bit development files not found, gstreamer support disabled"
<Executioner`> what
<scodal> What's up fellow xubunters?
<scodal> Hmm was frustrated trying to connect to facebook chat so just opened Trillian with Wine and that seems to work fine
<scodal> Pidgin wasn't connect, forgot to note that
<mrkramps> scodal, probably plugin is missing or not up-to-date
<scodal> I read about perhaps needing a plugin
<scodal> But doesn't it just connect through XMPP?
<scodal> or did FB make some changes to their chat system
<mrkramps> fb chat is _based_ on the XMPP protocol
<scodal> ah gotcha
<mrkramps> but you require an additional plugin to address the changes FB made
<scodal> This makes sense, okay so I was kinda right lol
<mrkramps> relevant changes to plugin git repository … 2 days ago
<scodal> geesh, well drunk trillian on wine will do for now
<scodal> I have other things I need to tackle first, but thanks for letting me know the right direction to go
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<scodal> I'm a web developer, php, html, css etc.. what's everyones favorite code editor? I'd like to try a few out on xu
<mrkramps> scodal, there are quite some text editors available
<mrkramps> even xubuntu's default editor mousepad knows about syntaxhighlighting and stuff btw.
<scodal> do I have to enable syntax highlighting?
<scodal> I just made a file on my desktop called file.php and all the text within is still just black on white
<mrkramps> scodal,  in terms of activating a color scheme
<mrkramps> view - color scheme
<scodal> I tried some color schemes, just looks like terminal
<mrkramps> then you need to choose a file type
<mrkramps> mousepad recognizes file types by mime type for syntax highlighting … or by selecting file type manually
<scodal> Oh dang that did it
<scodal> Convenient
<scodal> Does mousepad support plugins
<scodal> ?
<mrkramps> no
<scodal> Oblivion works for me theme. Alright cool Mousepad makes a great quick editor then
<scodal> I ask because I use Sublime on Yosemite and Windows and it has an FTP plugin to sync with your work and up/download
<scodal> That's ideally what I'm after
<mrkramps> scodal, sublime should run on linux as well
<scodal> how silly of me, I'm just noticing this on their website. it's a .deb file, that will be okay?
<mrkramps> absolutely
<mrkramps> actually their screenshots on the webpage are made with ubuntu ^^
<scodal> oh really? i just got the tar.bz2
<scodal> oh bad assery
<scodal> what u recommend? the tar.bz2 or the .deb installation?
<mrkramps> in general deb is easier
<scodal> that's what i figured
<mrkramps> but it depends what's in the tar.bz2
<scodal> i kinda like the tar.bz2 cause when it errors i find out things my system could use to support more things in the future lol
<mrkramps> you can also use the tar.bz2 in this case
<mrkramps> sublime comes with a pre-compiled binary and can be started directly from the uncompressed directory
<scodal> in the .deb?
<mrkramps> also in the deb with is just a different style of compress archive but known by the package manager
<mrkramps> --with ++which
<scodal> ah gotcha
<scodal> it's been a while since i put linux on my system for full time use
<scodal> my last experience was before redhat became fedora, and i ran KDE
<scodal> so now i'm xubuntu xfce like :O
<scodal> well not entirely true i've played with a few other distributions but something about xubuntu speaks to me
<mrkramps> btw. an interesting - and free - alternative to sublime might be geany
<scodal> did not expect that suggestion, thought you were about to say Atom, alright checking out geany now
<Snake1130> I really enjoy using Geany over sublime
<mrkramps> atom is still quite beta, but it is good to keep an enye on it
<mrkramps> Snake1130, i do not know much about sublime, but are there any advantages from using geany instead? i am just curious
<scodal> I have it on my Windows computer, I used it for about a week before deciding Sublime looks the same and runs faster. Atom likes RAM
<scodal> is Snake1130 also a web developer?
<scodal> oh I like .deb files, I just read you should -I to check dependencies, then apt-get install to retrieve, then -i to install
<Snake1130> I think it was the price difference. I would try out Geany and see what you think. Everyone is different
<scodal> and just like that, Sublime works on my computer
<scodal> I have a license for Sublime, but yes, $ is a deterrent
<Snake1130> Geany did everything I needed out of an editor but like I said, everyone is different.
<scodal> Right, yeah editors one of the biggest debates on line of all time lol
<scodal> Where I work we get in fights about it
<mrkramps> scodal, i guess that's the reason why there are so many different editors nowadays
<mrkramps> ^^
<scodal> to draw blood in fights at work
<scodal> I'm just glad everyone quit using Dreamweaver, it's so clunky
<scodal> You runnin 32 or 64bit?
<mrkramps> scodal, because of dependencies i would recommend using the deb for your system's architecture
<mrkramps> although i do not know if subline has any dependencies at all
<scodal> right right, that was glorious, compared to reading a bunch of error messages looking for something to google
<scodal> it said negative on dependencies. i'm up and running licensed version of sublime already, with my SFTP plugin installed and also licensed
<scodal> happy scodal right here
<scodal> shoot, on windows I know the name of monospace fonts off the top of my head, what are good monospace fonts on linux?
<scodal> I shall google..
<scodal> Mmmm Inconsolata is hot
<Snake1130> looks good
<mrkramps> scodal, you may also try Terminus
<mrkramps> it's a matter of taste - no question - but at least for me it works pretty nice for plain text (and irc)
<scodal> I liked Terminus too, I have settled on Inconsolata though.. for now
<scodal> So my two next big experiment/tackles are: dual screen & windows network shares
<scodal> Any thoughts before I start getting my hands dirty?
<mrkramps> scodal, dual screen depends a lot on your use case
<mrkramps> and windows share on if you're want to connect or host them
<scodal> connect to
<scodal> for now
<mrkramps> that's easy as xfce's file manager (thunar) supports samba shares via gvfs
<mrkramps> try url 'smb://WORKGROUP;USER@IP/SHARE'
<scodal> nice! samba, ah yes I remember this. I map network drives like a mad man. Is that also possible in xfce?
<scodal> ok just a sec
<mrkramps> alternatively use gigolo to manage your connections
<scodal> smb://1;USER@GAMING/f$
<scodal> does it work like that? Yes my workgroup is 1, to avoid capitalization confusion
<scodal> my username is User
<scodal> can I use network names or do I have to specify the local IP?
<mrkramps> network names work
<scodal> where do I paste that? I tried the "Run" box and Firefox address bar lol
<mrkramps> scodal, in the address/url/path/whatever bar in file manger
<Snake1130> in the thunar bar
<scodal> thunar! new term to me, ok looking for thunar
<mrkramps> scodal, thunar = file manager
<scodal> oh that just opens file manager, is that..
<scodal> yep ok
<scodal> haha
<Snake1130> lol yes.
<Snake1130> scondal: When you open Thunar I can normally see the network on the left side bar. Lets me browse for the share I'm looking for.
<Snake1130> scodal*
<scodal> Nice I see this now
<scodal> and I connected easily to my network share thank you
<scodal> These small things make such a huge difference in how productive I feel on linux
<mrkramps> yeah, that should work as well, but sometimes it don't and you the should now about URI solutions
<scodal> can you add the password to the smb:// address?
<mrkramps> scodal, i don't think so
<scodal> chalk that one up as reasons: "security"
<mrkramps> but this is where gigolo comes in handy to manage these connections more effectively
<scodal> Custom Location?
<mrkramps> scodal, windows Share ;)
<scodal> shoot, timed out
<scodal> asked for password and everything
<scodal> Oh windows share lol
<scodal> I should try that method
<scodal> derp
<mrkramps> damn, obviously gigolo as well can't handle passwords
<scodal> well in this case, it asks for Server: and Share:
<Snake1130> I haven't used Gigolo but it looks like a great way to go.
<scodal> do I just put network name + share name?
<mrkramps> or prolly you need to have the gnome keyring installed to handle passwords
<scodal> gross I hate keyrings lol
<scodal> who's idea was that
<Snake1130> There is one built into xfce.
<scodal> I seent it sneaking up pestering me lol
<scodal> reminds me of Yosemite
<scodal> well damn how do I access my keyring
<scodal> I typed it and no results
<scodal> I see when you choose Gigolo windows share, it just writes the same thing, the whole smb:// out
<scodal> It's hating my password for no reason
<jeepon> Hello
<xubuntu46w> hello
<xubuntu46w> ?
<knome> hello
<xubuntu46w> hi, can you help, please ?
<knome> ask the question and find out
<xubuntu46w> well.. I installed xubuntu and after that I installed Windows
<mrkramps> xubuntu46w, wrong order :)
<xubuntu46w> but i cant restore grub or use a live cd to do this
<xubuntu46w> yeah I know
<xubuntu46w> but I needed to make a backup first
<xubuntu46w> and now I cant acess xubuntu partition
<xubuntu46w> even if I use a live CD
<xubuntu46w> Do you know anything that can help me?
<mrkramps> xubuntu46w, what do you mean by "cannot access"
<mrkramps> does this partition still exist?
<xubuntu46w> yes
<xubuntu46w> if I use a live cd to see all my devices
<xubuntu46w> It wont show xubuntu's partition
<mrkramps> it the partition encrypted?
<mrkramps> *is
<xubuntu46w> yes, this is why i cant acess it ?
<mrkramps> have a guess
<xubuntu46w> haha
<xubuntu46w> I had not really thought about it ..
<jeepon> Hey guys, I've got a question as well
<xubuntu46w> is there a way to decrypt it ?
<xubuntu46w> i know it does, but how ?
<xubuntu46w> cryptsetup ?
<jeepon> Is it possible to install xubuntu on a usb drive?
<ObrienDave> jeepon, yes it is
<jeepon> Well it's not working :/
<mrkramps> jeepon, elaborate
<xubuntu46w> does anyone have an idea about decrypt it ?
<jeepon> I put the installer using Unetbootin on one usb drive, booted normally and in the installer chose "something else" to set the partitions manually
<jeepon> Split the target usb drive into 2 partitions, 1 Primary ext4 as root and another logical for swap
<jeepon> And I chose the device (and later the root partition) for the boot loader
<ObrienDave> you need one for /home
<knome> ObrienDave, nope.
<knome> ObrienDave, /home is optional
<xubuntu46w> :/
<mrkramps> jeepon, you use the live usb as an installation target?
<jeepon> on my laptop, I can't even choose it as a boot option, on another computer I get a "missing operating system" error
<jeepon> nope, 2 different usb drives
<xubuntu46w> "mount: /dev/sda3 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<mrkramps> jeepon, Lecacy or EFI boot management?
<Snake1130> xubuntu46w: do you remember what encryption you used?
<jeepon> EFI
<xubuntu46w> no, i just clicked on encrypt my home folder option while installing xubuntu
<mrkramps> jeepon, prolly grub efi failed because you used the manual partitioning
<mrkramps> you need an additional efi parition
<mrkramps> at least iirc
<Snake1130> xubuntu46w: Check this information out http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<ObrienDave> *face palms* why do people encrypt the home folder? just set up an encrypted sub-folder later. SMH
<xubuntu46w> is not a valid LUKS device.
<xubuntu46w> 0brienDave now i learned that
<xubuntu46w> ^^,
<Snake1130> Yes I was under the impression you encrypted the entire drive not just the home folder. So the step I provided aren't going to work
<xubuntu46w> this is too bad? D:
<mrkramps> jeepon, btw. if you only use 1 partition for linux and one for swap you may use the automatic partitioning
<jeepon> mrkramps: I'll look it up, any pointers?
<ObrienDave> people, encrypted drives/partitions are just ONE BIG FILE. if any part gets corrupted, you lose the ENTIRE DRIVE. sheesh
<mrkramps> jeepon, as said "use entire disk" or manually add the EFI Parition in the installer or gparted
<jeepon> Honestly, I wasn't sure I could trust the installer to leave the rest of the disks alone :)
<xubuntu46w> any sugestion to a better encrypting, 0brienDave ?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu46w, only encrypt what you need to. a file, a folder, whatever. not the WHOLE drive
<mrkramps> jeepon, which rest?
<mrkramps> jeepon, or do you want to have an additional data partition on this usb drive?
<xubuntu46w> but the option said only home folder. I have no ideia how it was the whole device
<jeepon> I've got 2 main drives in the laptop, I wanted to install to the usb drive only
<Snake1130> xubuntu46w: Have you tried opening gparted and see what partitions you have?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu46w, it is just the home folder, but it turns that folder into one file
<mrkramps> jeepon, if you "use entire disk" and select the usb drive the installer will of course just use this device
<mrkramps> jeepon, but i can absolutely understand your worries ^^
<ObrienDave> xubuntu46w, try using VeraCrypt. based on TrueCrypt which is not maintained anymore
<xubuntu46w> Snake1130  it says that my partition is unallocated
<jeepon> Hehe, yeah I've been burned before
<ObrienDave> we all have :)
<jeepon> one time i clicked the 'minus' key thinking it was related to resizing a partition... I was wrong >.<
<Snake1130> xubuntu46w: So you have the windows partition then this unallocated space?
<xubuntu46w> yes
<Snake1130> I'm going to guess that your xubuntu install is gone
<jeepon> mrkramps: so going your way, will the installer keep the boot loader on the same device as well?
<xubuntu46w> if I remove my Windows partition, it will boot xubuntu ?
<lanodan> yes
<Snake1130> xubuntu46x: Even if it entire drive was encrypted it would still show a ext4 partition
<Snake1130> Least I think it does. ObrienDave might know.
<mrkramps> jeepon, good question … afaik the installer will again ask for target device
<xubuntu46w> i'll try to do that
<xubuntu46w> 0brienDave, if I remove my Windows partition, it will boot Xubuntu ?
<scodal> the heck what kind of hardware are you using?
<scodal> I did win xp first, then xubuntu and it was fine
<ObrienDave> Snake1130, i think you're correct or with a LUKS sub-partiton
<xubuntu46w> it shows my swap partition
<mrkramps> jeepon, in case of doubt, maybe a good day for a backup =P
<ObrienDave> xubuntu46w, only if you don't mess up the bootloader
<jeepon> Alright, I'll give it a go then!
<jeepon> i got a spare machine I can mess around with
<scodal> Are you using a critical system? I do everything on experimental systems where it's not critical if I get it right or not
<scodal> Ah ok
<scodal> And would you be going 64 or 32 bit?
<xubuntu46w> well, can I just delete my Windows partition with a live CD ?
<xubuntu46w> scodal, are you talking to me ?
<scodal> Yes
<xubuntu46w> 32 bits
<scodal> I like problem solving
<scodal> Nice, okay 32 bits I'm good at
<xubuntu46w> haha
<jeepon> Thanks for all the help :D
<scodal> If you delete your Windows partition from the Windows Live CD it will be totally inaccessible, if that's your goal
<ObrienDave> xubuntu46w, now days, windows has 3 partitions, recovery, boot and OS. the MBR is separate and you should, SHOULD, be able to delete windows partitions, i repete, should
<scodal> sorry from a Linux Live CD
<scodal> does?
<scodal> I've seen 2 from windows? not seen the third you speak of
<xubuntu46w> Yeah, I only 2
<scodal> It has the boot partition, 100mb usually, unless windows 10, then I think it's 1gb now
<ObrienDave> recovery partition is hidden :)
<scodal> not hidden real well, but yes hidden lol
<scodal> hidden from windows..
<xubuntu46w> hahaha
<ObrienDave> not hidden from gparted ;P
<scodal> perfect haha
<scodal> I love how linux doesn't care about Windows and just breaks it's rules
<ObrienDave> windows does not care about it's own rules. LOL
<scodal> lmaooo
<xubuntu46w> well, I can see a 100mb partition, my  300gb windows "normal" partition, a 96gb partition what it was suppose to be Xubuntu
<xubuntu46w> and a 4gb swap
<scodal> ah not bad
<scodal> Shit I forget how I did this laptop
<ObrienDave> then you have no windows recovery partition
<scodal> If I remember correctly when installing windows I purposely split my hard drive in half
<scodal> because I knew I wanted to put linux in the other half
<scodal> That would explain why my boot loader  by default is not linux asking if I want to boot xubuntu or Windows
<scodal> now*
<xubuntu46w> GRUB saves lifes xD
<scodal> it does
<scodal> I'm not even sure if Grub is what I use
<scodal> whatever I'm using is far different looking than GRUB I used years ago
<ObrienDave> i have 1.5TB lappy drive. 500M windows, 1TB Xubuntu ;P
<scodal> dang
<scodal> I would flip it around
<ObrienDave> no on YOUR life LOL
<scodal> linux software uses less hard drive space than windows for some reason
<ObrienDave> windows = bloatware LOL
<scodal> You will take your whole LIFE to fill that 1tb of linux with software lol
<xubuntu46w> hahaha
<ObrienDave> movies ;P
<scodal> Yeah lol exactly give mr bloatware the space imho
<mrkramps> well 1000GB of linux software … a challenge
<scodal> he's a necessary evil
<xubuntu46w> that moment when you forget your problem and makes some friends
<xubuntu46w> lol
<scodal> movies are for external hard drives lol
<ObrienDave> that too ;P
<xubuntu46w> so, what i suppose to do ?
<scodal> i have to be social tomorrow for a birthday, it's going to hurt :(
<xubuntu46w> delete my windows partition and left the 100mb partition ?
<xubuntu46w> scodal is training with us haha
<mrkramps> the 100mb partition might be a EFI parition
<ObrienDave> agrees
<scodal> If you are in a situation to reinstall windows, I would put the win disc back in, partition out what you need for Windows ahead of time
<ObrienDave> you delete that and windows will never work
<scodal> right no it won't
<ObrienDave> yup, install windows first and then xubuntu
<mrkramps> xubuntu46w, is there something you really _need_ windows for?
<xubuntu46w> i dont care about Windows, i just care about my xubuntu parition xD
<mrkramps> gaming or such?
<xubuntu46w> work :'(
<Snake1130> If your windows install is working... you can just install ubuntu in the blank space
<scodal> I like having windows installed with certain apps just in case I need to wine them
<scodal> that's it
<xubuntu46w> but i cant reinstall everything, i need to access the xubuntu'a partition
<xubuntu46w> xubuntu's
<scodal> oh you're in a less needy situation than me by far
<ObrienDave> i have CAD/CAM software i must have windows for.
<scodal> it sounds like your linux boot loader isn't working right
<xubuntu46w>  yeah
<ObrienDave> update grub?
<xubuntu46w> i already try that,
<xubuntu46w> and use boot-repair too
<xubuntu46w> it says "its fine, you can reboot now"
<scodal> you are trying to dual win 7x86 and xbuntux86?
<mrkramps> xubuntu46w, can you provide any information about this partition?
<xubuntu46w> but wont boot linux
<ObrienDave> boot-repair can't fix LUKS
<xubuntu46w> cryptsetup says it isnt luks
<xubuntu46w> yes scodal
<xubuntu46w> what partition, mrkramps ?
<xubuntu46w> which*
<ObrienDave> xubuntu
<xubuntu46w> well, i installed at this morning.. It is 32bits
<scodal> this is why I am unfamiliar, win xp 32 does not use more than 1 partition
<flocculant> xubuntu46w: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<xubuntu46w> nops, sorry, xubuntu is 64bits
<scodal> oh
<scodal> that stupid boot partition
<scodal> win 7 does
<scodal> yall have exceeded my pay grade, I haven't experimented with these specifics. I apologize
<scodal> So you are using a 64 bit processor, dual booting win 7 64-bit and Xubuntu 64-bit?
<xubuntu46w> nop, i use win 7 32bit and xubuntu 64bit
<flocculant> I think that at the moment - that stuff isn't really needed
<xubuntu46w> dont ask me why because i dont know either
<Snake1130> 64 bit or 32bit it really doesn't matter
<flocculant> what xubuntu46w should be trying to do is access the encrypted stuff and backing it up - then worry about booting, because at that point a reinstall is 20 minutes away
<xubuntu46w> yeah! im just trying to access that
<flocculant> so check out that link :)
<flocculant> see how that works - worry about one thing at a time
<xubuntu46w> im reading it
<scodal> Kind of matters, choosing the right Distro of Win and Linux for the processor in the machine
<flocculant> mrkramps is right about the odd /boot partition you're going to be needing - ext2 by default
<scodal> but I digress, we covered it :)
<mrkramps> flocculant, ext2?! always thought fat
<Comstock> no fat shaming please
<flocculant> pretty sure ext2 when you encrypt during install from live - and it's not big enough for people who don't keep an eye on kernels installed either
<scodal> fat is good for you, I drink extra virgin olive oil daily
<mrkramps> flocculant, howtos always mention a minimum 100MB  fat32 parition, but may differ for encrxyption of course
<knome> let's keep the discussion on-topic please, #xubuntu-offtopic is our general chatter channel
<xubuntu46w> sudo mount -o remount,ro
<xubuntu46w>  /dev/sda3 mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab
<xubuntu46w> :'(
<flocculant> so when you installed windows after you installed xubuntu are you sure you didn't let it use the whole drive?
<xubuntu46w> yes
<xubuntu46w> well i'll try to remove windows and boot my machine
<xubuntu46w> lets see what will do..
<flocculant> that won't do anything afaik - you removed the bootloader when you installed windows
<scodal> I am a noob on these chats I know but I swear it's a conflict of 32 to 64
<scodal> Actually I think about it that doesn't make sense
<xubuntu46w> well it needs to boot something
<scodal> True that
<knome> scodal, filesystems have nothing to do with architectures, so no.
<xubuntu46w> well... be right back
<xubuntu46w> bye, thank you guys
<flocculant> xubuntu46w: run sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit from livecd
<scodal> ok come back!
<xubuntu46w> Unable to read from: from
<xubuntu46w> haha forget it
<xubuntu46w> we will see now
<xubuntu46w> bye
<scodal> I'm presume you did much google searches lol
<scodal> I'm only this far thanks to research, not irc
<scodal> I betchu xp to 7 is a different beat thanks to that new partition Microsoft introduces
<scodal> I'm just saaaaaaaaaaying
<scodal> My laptop ix win xp / xubuntu and it's happy slappy pappy
<knome> scodal, and how is that on-topic for a xubuntu support channel?
<knome> scodal, please keep the chatter at #xubuntu-offtopic
<scodal> This is on topic because both x86 and x84 versions of xubuntu are supplied on the official website
<scodal> x64*
<scodal> I said that a little wrong I knew what I meant but I did not execute well. Apologies
#xubuntu 2015-08-02
<installhang> has anyone had trouble installing?
<filledbyoem> a
<filledbyoem> I seem to not be able to install
<xubuntu705> hola puede alguien decirme como actualizar mi sistema
<cfhowlett> !es | xubuntu705
<ubottu> xubuntu705: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MethylatorX> Hallo
<MethylatorX> how to install compiz and emerald
<pkg_add> Hello :)
<Mark_D> Just installing 15.05: Installer hangs at "Preparing to install Xubuntu" and network LED flashes. In the 14.04 installer you could enter all details (partitioning, user etc.) immediately and then let it do its job without waiting at the beginning. Has anything changed ?
<drc> Mark_D: I too just finished install 15.04 (again :) and had no problems.  Not sure what your specific problem is but I'd start with these (if possible): 1) Check the md5sum of the dl'd iso, 2) upon booting the burnt iso, check the media (from the menu).  If both of these are good, then I'd start looking at the hardware.
<datahood> hello people?
<datahood> are there any techs here?
<eipi-1_> hhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  hooooooooo!
<xubuntu20w> hi
<drc> hello
#xubuntu 2016-08-01
<xubuntu692> ola
<xubuntu692> alguem por ai
<MisterMom> hello, i installed xubuntu 16.04 and i cant find a blogging client like drivel or whatever all i can find in synaptic are clients for the kde desktop.  any sugestions ?
<MisterMom> the kde clients want to install like 50 extra packages all related to kde of course
<christian_> hello who are using xubuntu 16.04.1? did they fix the bugs in thunar in this point release? and the mouse cursor disappearing in intel gpu's? Im considering upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04.1? Im on desktop
<christian_> hello? anybody?
<nindustries> Hi guys. So my new xubuntu install does not detect my wifi toggle button, while ubuntu did. Ideas?
<nindustries> "Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.
<ax562> so I finally installed xubuntu 16.04 lts on my intel machine and yes my pointer disapears half the time.
<xubuntu00w> Hello I am using Voyager 14.04  LTS and I want to upgrade this os to 15.10 how to do this?
<xubuntu00w>  Hello I am using Voyager 14.04  LTS and I want to upgrade this os to 15.10 how to do this?
<akxwi-dave> you can't upgrade directly to 15.10 from 14.04 lts
<akxwi-dave> You will need to upgrade from 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts
<xubuntu00w> And if I will donwloading and installign Voyager 15.10 directly as a fresh copy then also I want to requir lower version for upgrade?
<xubuntu00w> And if I will donwloading and installign Voyager 15.10 directly as a fresh copy then also I want to requir lower version for upgrade?
<akxwi-dave> I don't think voager do a 15.10 looking at their website there is only 14.04 and 16.04 http://voyagerlive.org/index.php/live-voyager-16-04-lts/
<akxwi-dave> you would be best speaking to them direct.
<xubuntu00w> Ok How to upgrade Voyager 14.04 to 16.04 with bootable DVD of 16.04 please help
<xubuntu00w> Ok How to upgrade Voyager 14.04 to 16.04 with bootable DVD of 16.04 please help
<xubuntu00w> Ok How to upgrade Voyager 14.04 to 16.04 with bootable DVD of 16.04 please help
<xubuntu00w> Ok How to upgrade Voyager 14.04 to 16.04 with bootable DVD of 16.04 please help
<akxwi-dave> are you using the dvd direct from voyager?
<akxwi-dave> Yif they are using the same install program that Xubuntu uses you should be able to boot into voyager, and select install.. It shoudl then give you the option to upgrade or install a fresh version
<akxwi-dave> I canot be more specific as Voyager has taken Xubuntu and added/changed things.. we cannot help further than that I am afraid..
<Ploury> Hello
<Ploury> I'm trying to fix the shadow problem of text of icons on my desktop. I understand numix has issued a fix, but I don't know how to update to the fixed version or what should I do ( https://github.com/numixproject/numix-gtk-theme/issues/492 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/1598316 ). Can anyone advise me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged]
<GeekDude> I've just gotten an external hard drive and formatted it with gparted. I put an NTFS and a ext4 file system on it. Should I recursively set myself as the owner of the ext4 partition? Right now I put permissions 777 on the root of the partition, and have lost+found as root:root 700. Also, a .Trash-1000 folder has been created as me:me with permissions 700
<GeekDude> Also if I use this drive with another computer in the future will I have to redo the permissions to access it from the other user account? I'm considering just setting this up with ntfs :|
<GeekDude> It looks like I can make it owned by root:users
<xubuntu72i> Hello
<jani_> hi everyone
<jani_> can somebody tell me how do delete panel 0 on the desktop?
<jani_> I want a quick openbox-like desktop
<jani_> without much configuring
<knome> just make sure xfce4-panel isn't launched.
<jani_> ahh
<knome> (and tbh i don't think there is such a thing as "quick openbox-like desktop without much configuring")
<jani_> well I just want to delete/hide the panel 0 then^^
<jani_> Can I somehow get xubuntu to not launch it?
<knome> try checking under the "session and startup" dialog in the settings manager
<jani_> Oh cool! I found the spot where I can stop the panel
<jani_> Now I need to figure how to stop the launch on startup
<jani_> thanks for now!!
<jani_> Awesome stuff! It actually worked to remove panel 0 by deleting the task out of the current session and the saving the session. Didnt appear on my startup anymore. Thanks again!!
<rocco-xyz> Hi.
<rocco-xyz> You know how to increase the width of the scroll bars?
<rocco-xyz> I'm using the latest version of Xubuntu and "Greybird-accessibility" style.
<rocco-xyz> Thanks in advance.
<rocco-xyz> PS. sorry about my english
#xubuntu 2016-08-02
<rocco-xyz> :-(
<cxeq> hey guys I set no password on install, now I am being asked for a password and entering nothing doesn't work
<app> Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting my wireless working?
<bazhang> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knome> app, and it'd help if you told us what's wront with it too...
<app> brand new install of xubuntu on a box with this card. According to these comments it should work, but being a complete noob, I have no clue how to make it work, or what any of what they are saying means
<app> https://www.amazon.com/forum/-/Tx1BEWL05E0KEBY/ref=ask_dp_dpmw_al_hza?asin=B016K0896K
<knome> app, somebody said this -> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253877&p=13173452#post13173452 <- would help
<knome> app, fwiw, the process there is fine generally, i just can't confirm it will definitely work with your card
<knome> app, note that on the second line on the first code section, you should not type the part after (and including) #
<yans> app, which chipset is it?
<yans> ndiswrapper maybe ;p
<knome> yans, if you don't know, please don't guess.
<knome> something like setting up ndiswrapper isn't the easiest tasks to begin with, so you really don't want to go there unless you have to (and it would be totally preferable to know it is indeed the only option and that IT WORKS)
<yans> thats why i ask him about chipset
<knome> the amazon.com link gives you the exact model
 * yans got slow inernet connection at the moment
<yans> app can you check lspci | grep Wireless
<yans> i cannot find it anywhere and im such a curious ;]
<app> none of this makes any sense to me
<app> Forget this wireless crap...too frustrating to deal with, making me feel physically ill
<yans> ;(
<surkovalexandr> qq all
<hkt3020> how do i change my password?
<gustavo_> hey guys, I've got this message asking me to upgrade: Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04 'Xenial Xerus'
<gustavo_> The Ubuntu team is proud to announce Ubuntu 16.04 'Xenial Xerus'.:
<gustavo_> shoud I upgrade my xubuntu through it?
<gustavo_> should*
<knome> 14.04 will be end-of-life next april
<knome> 15.10 is end-of-life already
<knome> so it's recommended to upgrade from 15.10 immediately or from 14.04 at latest on april
<gustavo_> knome, thanks
<flocculant> gustavo_: just to reinforce what knome says - if you are on 15.10 and you don't upgrade soon then it becomes much harder as all the repos get moved out
<gustavo_> flocculant, i'm on 14.04
<flocculant> gustavo_: okey doke - you've got 'some' time then - I'd personally be inclined to wait a while if what you have is working for you
<gustavo_> well, flocculant too late.... I just started the upgrade
<flocculant> :)
<gustavo_> I hope that will not brake anything
<gustavo_> I use this machine just for entertainment
<gustavo_> games, emulators and media
<flocculant> shouldn't - mostly we've got thunar issues on 16.04 currently - and intel lock issues
<flocculant> oh right - shouldn't be too much then
<flocculant> gustavo_: unless you have amd - old driver is deprecated - might be an issue gaming
<gustavo_> let's hope everything will work... crossing fingers
<gustavo_> nope, I have intel here
<flocculant> ok - so the lock issue will affect you then probably
<gustavo_> I hope fightcade and retroarch will work...
<flocculant> well ... not probably at all :p
<gustavo_> :(
<flocculant> unless you don't lock screen ofc
<gustavo_> that's why I have full upgrades.... I just like rolling release stuff
<gustavo_> I don't lock hehe
<flocculant> should be ok then
<flocculant> afaict it is just a lock issue
<gustavo_> also I have gnome here.... I think I will have some headache ..
<flocculant> if 'I just like rolling release stuff' then join the dark side and run dev version :p
<gustavo_> cause gnome works good for big screens
<gustavo_> nope haha
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I have to try ;)
<gustavo_> I have arch and pclinuxos on my main machine
<flocculant> though to be honest in the years I've been running 'dev' I have had hardly any issues at all
<flocculant> especially now that things go to -proposed first
<gustavo_> i see
<gustavo_> at the end, rolling release distros are not so unstable as most people think
<flocculant> nope
<gustavo_> hey, have to leave
<flocculant> cya - good luck
<gustavo_> I will let this upgrade running, brb later
<nikolam> Anyone actually using yelp?
<nikolam> Do you know it actually have a bug and can't search a thing?
<chris_> hello how to disable auto log in in xubunut 16.04.1? I just installed it
<xubuntu95w> hey guys
<xubuntu95w> can someone help me installing something(razercfg)
<xubuntu95w> i started using linux 3 days ago
<puckz> xubuntu95w Maybe. What software do you want to install?
<xubuntu95w> razercfg
<xubuntu95w> https://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<xubuntu95w> i want it because i want to change my mouse dpi
<xubuntu95w> i already read the readme
<xubuntu95w> but i had a hard time to undestand it properly
<xubuntu95w> since i am new to this compile thing(i never used linux before only windows)
<puckz> Can't you change the mouse resolution in "Mouse and Touchpad"?
<puckz> Not sure about the name, I use Xubuntu in Swedish :-)
<xubuntu95w> thats is the problem i  already did it
<xubuntu95w> i cant lower more
<puckz> OK
<xubuntu95w> still too much sensitivity
<puckz> Sorry, haven't installed that software. Not able to help.
<xubuntu95w> no problem dude
<xubuntu95w> let me ask you something can i change the panel apps to show only their icons? like windows7/ windows 10
<knome> xubuntu95w, sure. edit the panel applet preferences.
<xubuntu95w> i already search for it and preferences and didnt find
<knome> right-click the panel, go to panel -> panel preferences. in that dialog, go to the tab "items", select "window buttons", press the cog icon and unselect "show button labels"
<xubuntu95w> just find it thanks man
<xubuntu95w> english is not my native language
<xubuntu95w> knome do you know how to install razercfg ?
<knome> nope
<knome> you should find out from the people who develop it
<xubuntu95w> is there a way to lock an app on the panel like (windows 10/unity )
#xubuntu 2016-08-03
<xubuntu98w> im trying to download xubuntu for the first timeand I am having issues. once I start the virtualbox with storage pointed to the .iso the screen loads then goes green. I never get to the installation screen. does anyone know what my issue is? I am trying to learn Linux for the first time
<insidious> Anyone know easy way to install themes for xubuntu... like how to add the folders etc
<insidious> because it tells me i cant move the files because i dont have permissions.
<Unit193> Why not use ~/.themes/ ?
<insidious> yeah how to i move the folder over?
<insidious> when i try to move them to that
<insidious> tells me permisson denied.
<xubuntu93w> Hi, guys
<xubuntu93w> I've recently upgraded to xubuntu 16.04 and my panels are behaving strangely
<xubuntu93w> I had a vertical panel and the text on the buttons and applets was vertical
<xubuntu93w> after the upgrade everything is horizontal unless I hover the mouse
<xubuntu93w> tried deleting the panel and building it again, but I'm not that lucky, apparently
<xubuntu26i> hi
<xubuntu26i> como podria conectar mi auricular a2dp?
<FernandoBasso> xubuntu93w: What if you mv your ~/.config/xfce4 away and start with a fresh config?
<GeekDude> It seems that libtopmenu-qt just isn't a thing anymore. I can't find build instructions for 16.04 or a working build anywhere
<Codfection> hello
<Codfection> xubuntu or ubuntu. confused.
<Tlin> Hi guys. I have a small problem with xubuntu connected to a monitor and a TV. During login, the login dialog only appears on my TV but the TV is normally switched off -> no login screen on my monitor. If I move the mouse to the right side far enough, the login screen appears on my monitor. How can I get xubuntu to display the login dialog on the correct monitor by default (or on all screens like in the old versions?)
<Pici> Codfection: confused about what?
<Codfection> which one to choose
<Codfection> will I loose packages or developers tools in xubuntu as compared to ubuntu
<Pici> Codfection: nope, all the Ubuntu flavors share the same repositiories, so you can intall whatever you want on either
<Pici> (sorry for lat reply, kinda busy here)
<Codfection> Pici, which one are you using :)
<Pici> Codfection: I use xubuntu, but I don't do a lot of desktop work.  Nearly everything is done in a terminal.
<GridCube> Tlin: while both the monitor and the tv are on go to the monitor settings page and move the main monitor to the left
<GridCube> Tlin: then do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/360886/personalize-monitor-position-before-login
<xubuntu75w> hello
<xubuntu75w> can anyone help me?
<Tlin> GridCube: Tanks for the reply. There is no .config/monitors.xml in my home folder. Do I miss something? Maybe the path changed?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> it has to be somewhere
<GridCube> Tlin: do a locate monitors.xml
<Tlin> Nothing found
<Tlin> GridCube: But I get this right: Turn both screens on, go to Menu->Settings->Display, move the TV to the right, click apply.
<GridCube> yeah
<GridCube> you make the left screen the main one
<Tlin> GridCube: Okay, I did this, but there is no config file. Maybe it got renamed or something?
<GridCube> i don't know, sorry
<Tlin> GridCube: Thank you. Maybe some else has a clue where monitors.xml moved in XUbunut 16.04?
<xubuntu52w> Hi... I just downloaded xubuntu,and thig I need is to instal skype. What version f Skype I can use?
<xangua> Tlin: you can install Skype from software boutique after enabling the partner repository
<xangua> ! Partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<GeekDude> I've moved a physical installation into a VirtualBox virtual machine. It boots to TTY1, then a few seconds later it goes to a blank console with a flashing cursor. I think it's trying to use the proprietary physical gpu drivers to boot into X, and I'm not sure how to disable that
<Codfection> ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu dubuntu
<Codfection> which one is good?
<GeekDude> All of them? Never heard of dubuntu
<flocculant> Codfection: trry them all - make a decision, personally xubuntu - but imagine that in an xubuntu channel
<Codfection> actually I have tried xfce in arch and really liked it
<Codfection> but want it on more stable system so read about xubuntu
<flocculant> so why ask about other de's?
<flocculant> what were you expecting people to say :)
<Codfection> xubuntu is lighter or ubuntu mate?
<flocculant> if you want a more open discussion - #xubuntu-offtopic
<Codfection> just wanna know is xubuntu lighter on system resources?
<flocculant> Codfection: about the same I'd say
<Codfection> oh ok
<flocculant> Codfection: can't really answer that - don't use it
<FernandoBasso> Xubuntu is the most sensible choice for a distro nowadays. Period. :D
<Codfection> in #xfce people are recommending me arch with xfce for better experience
<flocculant> and before this gets longer - this is a support channel for xubuntu - hence -offtopic
<flocculant> Codfection: exactly :)
<flocculant> go to #windows and ask their opinion :p
<Codfection> this channel is not busy.. so why not ask here
<Codfection> but anyway I am gonna try xubuntu. thanks :)
<FernandoBasso> Also remember to try vim and emacs. :D
 * FernandoBasso runs in fear for his life.
<Codfection> why not IDE? FernandoBasso
<FernandoBasso> Let's move to -offitopic. I don't want to get banned. It hurt my feelings the last time it happened.
<puckz> GE! OK, I've done something stupid... In the menu newly installed software has been placed in sort order. If you look at https://ax25.org/files/Whisker.png you can see that when I installed Hexchat it worked properly. Then I made some changes... don't no what. When I this evening installed Mumble it was placed last in the list. What have I done? Thankful for any help!
<GeekDude> puckz: what's the problem? I don't understand. You can click and drag icons around in there, and use right click to add/remove/sort them
<GeekDude> Transmission is at the top of the list, which wouldn't be alphabetical order
<pjotter> Hi everybody. I was just wondering: Why do some applications look so different than most other applications in 16.04? Like: Software center and Catfish for example. They look they have completly other windows managers than all other applications? Is there a way to change that?
<knome> pjotter, that's because they are gtk3, not gtk2. and no, there is no way to change that.
<pjotter> Ok
<knome> pjotter, fwiw, whole xfce (and pretty much any app in the gtk land) should be migrating to gtk3 sooner or later, so at that point everything should look the same
<pjotter> So, there is no gtk3 windows manager or something I can add to the system?
<knome> if you are using greybird, you are already having one of the most unified looks you can achieve at the moment
<pjotter> I using a different theme with kokodi.
<knome> either case, there's really not much you can do.
<knome> gtk3 apps *will* look different no matter what you do.
<pjotter> Just curious though: How come Catfish looked ok in 14.04 and not in 16.04 anymore?
<knome> catfish is ported to gtk3 between that time.
<pjotter> ah ok
<knome> so as i said, everything should slowly convert to gtk3
<pjotter> So, reverting back to the old catfish could be a sollution?
<knome> i can't recommend that, but sure, you'd get the gtk2 look
<pjotter> alright. I will do that. SOftware centre is not much of a problem really as I mainly use Synaptic for installing apps.
<knome> please note that then you will be left with all bugs in the gtk2 version.
<knome> and practically no support.
<pjotter> I'll glady accept those bug in favour of nicer looking windows :D
<knome> one more disclaimer:
<knome> you can run but you can't hide. the gtk3 stuff is landing everywhere.
<pjotter> Well, I just need something that works. These windows have no borders, look very confusing in my theme and can;t be scaled and such. It;s rewally not an option atm.
<knome> if they have no borders, it's likely a bug
<knome> do they have borders with other themes?
<pjotter> Let me check..
<knome> the most sound way to check that is to change both the gtk theme and the window border theme to greybird
<pjotter> Yes, greybird has tiny borders
<knome> ok... and kokodi doesn't have any borders at all?
<pjotter> Well, kokodi has borders. That;s the reason I always select kokodi: for the nice thick clickable borders.
<knome> but you say your windows do not have borders
<knome> do they have them or not?
<pjotter> Only when I select greybird.
<pjotter> No wait.. Adwaita has borders too (this is themes I am talking about, not windows manager themes)\
<knome> okay
<knome> then the bug is in your theme
<knome> eg. kokodi
<pjotter> Well, no not really.
<knome> no?
<knome> if both greybird and adwaita show themes with gtk3 apps and kokodi doesn't, how could the bug be somewhere else?
<pjotter> Cganing wndows manager theme does nothing to those applications. Only changing theme does.
<knome> ok, so with what theme do you not have the borders?
<pjotter> Numix doesn;t appear to have borders
<knome> then the bug is in numix
<pjotter> Probably.This is the Numix that come standard with installation though.
<knome> yeah... unfortunately we couldn't make our ISO bugfree ;)
<knome> maybe somebody suggested this to you already, but you could download the latest numix version online, and use that
<pjotter> Well, I actually use another theme right now
<knome> as far as i know, numix should generally have good gtk3 support
<knome> other themes might not
<pjotter> Like Numix it also gives no borders in those gtk3 apps
<knome> if they don't have borders, then you need to be in touch with the theme developers
<pjotter> I understand
<knome> chances are that they aren't really maintaining the themes any more though
<knome> fixing theme issues like that by downgrading packages isn't really a sound workaround.
<pjotter> One day I'll create my own supertheme.
<knome> once gtk3 is more static, and widely used by apps, that should be "a bit" easier than now
<knome> but i'm looking forward to it. there's never enough good themes around (even if i don't want to use them myself..)
<pjotter> Maybe I'll chack in once in a while to see how the gtk3 thing is coming along. But in the meanwhile I just need a workable system and those apps really don;t work well as they are right now.
<knome> the workable system is to use a theme that supports gtk3
<pjotter> Well, do you have a suggestion?
<knome> greybird or adwaita OOTB, or numix from its repository
<knome> there might be others, but these are the ones i know
<knome> adwaita specifically, as it's the default theme for gtk3 - it's actually built in in it.
<knome> but greybird in xubuntu always has good support too, as the xubuntu/shimmer team is committed to keep it working
<Unit193> There's that Arc theme.
<pjotter> So you would suggest Graybird as theme and also as windows manager?
<pjotter> Greybird
<knome> pjotter, if greybird as the gtk theme and something else as the windows manager theme works, then that should be fine
<knome> but greybird and greybird is the xubuntu-supported pair.
<knome> (it's the default too, that's why it's kept in shape)
<pjotter> I understand. One thing I don't understand about that is why does greybiord has such thin borders? Many apps can be resized by clicking and dragging the borders. But with borders of one pixel it is very hard to actually click on that. That's the main reason I don't use greybird.
<knome>  http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<knome> that's still accurate..
<knome> well, in most part.
<pjotter> So, there are all sorts of ways to resize windows, but the most obvious one (clicking grabbing borders) is left out? I understand there are more ways to resize windows but resizing by clicking dragging windowsborders are much faster/intuitve than most of the mentioned sollutions, not?
<knome> depends really.
<pjotter> Unfortunately the alt-right click method doens't work well with a wacom tablet I use...
<pjotter> O wait.. now it does :D
<pjotter> (pushed the wrong button)
#xubuntu 2016-08-04
<toothe> I am trying to run x11vnc on xubuntu without being logged in. How does that work?
<toothe> i vnc in and just see a black screen.
<Unit193> Try adding  -auth /run/lightdm/root/:0
<toothe> let me give me that a shot.
<toothe> no dice...
<Unit193> x11vnc generally gives a lot of output, is it saying something interesting?
<toothe> is this: sudo x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<toothe> because xubuntu uses lightdm :)
<the-erm> I just installed 16.04, and gtk apps look all messed up - buttons don't look right, no padding/border.  In particular synaptic.
<the-erm> How do you fix that?
<Nazarov> hello
<Nazarov> who has successfully upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.01 ?
<Nazarov> talk or live
<Nazarov> sleepers
<puckz> GeekDude: No, I can't change the sort order. I seems to have "locked" the possibility to sort.
<GeekDude> I don't have any clue then
<puckz> GeekDude: Thanks anyway!
<xubuntu10i> hi
<xubuntu10i> interesting thing i'm seeing. i just got a new zenbook and i'm installing xubuntu to it. i used windows to shrink the windows partition for 128 gb for xubuntu, but for the install it wasn't an option
<xubuntu10i> 0:4 was my free space of 128 gb, and the installer found 0:5 and 0:6, so i let it go. we'll see how it turns out
<th3Dotor> hello
<nikolam> hi
<th3Dotor> Is Xubuntu more for advanced users? or beginners too?
<Codfection> hello
<Codfection> can I install unity on xubuntu?
<Codfection> without any issues
<cfhowlett> why would you want to do that?  just install ubuntu
<Codfection> erm.. to switch between
<Codfection> de
<cfhowlett> unity is tightly integrated with ubuntu.  NOT integrated with xubuntu.  expect the unexpected
<Codfection> what about mate?
<Codfection> ubuntu mate*
<cfhowlett> but if you insist: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<th3Dotor> Or a better question may be. I understand Xubuntu is light weight. Is there specific suggestions on what should be installed in terms of hardening security?
<cfhowlett> Codfection, same caution applies but mate is not so integral as unity is.
<Codfection> cfhowlett, so it should work fine ? :(
<cfhowlett> 90% = fine.
<Codfection> oh..
<Codfection> :(
<Codfection> how to run mate and xfce on ubuntu same
<cfhowlett> Codfection, did not say you couldn't but the overall result may be less smooth than unity
<Codfection> I cant live without xubuntu.. (xfce).. and I like to use mate sometimes.
<cfhowlett> th3Dotor, 1.  enable firewall 2.  review your privacy settings in firefox
<Codfection> I dont care about unity
<th3Dotor> thanks
<cfhowlett> th3Dotor, happy2help!
<Codfection> cfhowlett,
<Codfection> FernandoBasso, whats up :)
<Pipapop> Hi! I just upgraded from Xubuntu 14.04.3 to 16.04.1 and I have a problem : system boots normally but after seeing the blue sceen with our little mouse and the charging circle, I have a complete black/grey screen.
<Pipapop> I tried to switch on tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 or the other ones, but it doesn't work
<Pipapop> Keyboard seems activated, the led of the mute button switch when I press it.
<Pipapop> I'm on a Lenovo x230 laptop with Intel Graphic chipset, so no conflict with Nvidia optimus/bumblebee
<cfhowlett> Pipapop, suggest you reboot in nomodeset
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pipapop> interesting, thanks
<cfhowlett> your upgrade should have worked but
<cfhowlett> things get scrambled at times.  I believe you have dual gpu's.  defaulting to the intel should be standard behavior
<Pipapop> I think I only have one gpu, or else it's pretty well hidden and a masterpiece of miniaturization ^^
<knome> they are often integrated in the CPU today.
<Pipapop> yep, it's the Intel one
<knome> the bumblebee ones are "one" GPU too, fwiw
<Pipapop> I read the thread that ubottu popped. It seems that the best way to do it is to add the nomodeset in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ?
<knome> but i believe you ;)
<cfhowlett> Pipapop, indeed
<Pipapop> mmh I'm on a Live USB, how do I manage to perform an upgrade-grub on the hard drive and not on the usb key ?
<cfhowlett> Pipapop, I think the process is to chroot the installed menu but please read ...
<Pipapop> ok found out
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Pipapop> sorry
<cfhowlett> no worries
<Pipapop> hadn't had a problem with this marvelous system for a while now, I don't remember how to search the fu**ing web ^^
<knome> Pipapop, please remember that this is a family-friendly channel
<Pipapop> i'm sorry :)
<Pipapop> I'll have to reboot, think I did something wrong. I'll come back to give you an update after the inevitable success, but to be sure, should I let the option in the boot forever?
<cfhowlett> Pipapop, no it's a one time gig to get you access.  once you have your system sorted, remove it
<Pipapop> ok, great, thanks
<Pipapop> Thanks for the help. I'll give it a try. Bye!
<Pipapop> Hi again. I'm coming back without success :( the nomodeset option didn't change boot. It's "worse", I don't see the blue screen of xubuntu after grub
<Pipapop> I did a boot-repair and then added the extra option in /etc/default/grub. I checked, it's written in the file, I did the update-grub.
<cfhowlett> Pipapop, bring this to #ubuntu - more eyes to see
<Pipapop> ok
<PTS> Hello everyone. Is there any way to add events to the calendar that comes with the standard panel in a fresh installation of xubuntu?
<PTS> I do realize that I can use the Orage Calendar, but I would prefer to be able to view events in the panel calendar too.
<nanotube> hey people :) ok, this is pretty lame and cosmetic, but after i deleted the Documents directory in the home dir, and then created it again, the fancy custom icon disappeared. where in the configuration soup do i go to restore the custom Documents icon?
<nanotube> nvm :)
<Ostia^> hi
<Ostia^> question is it possible to update easily from xubuntu 13.10 to 16.04?
<xangua> Someone had a long 2 year nap
<Ostia^> i have a 13.10 dvd at hand, thats why ask
<xangua> Well you could install 13.10 and spend maybe half a day or more upgrading... Or you could download the 16.04 ISO and install it in an hour or less
<Ostia^> i just burned a mini cd, that has to do then
<xangua> A mini CD?
<Ostia^> network install cd
<Ostia^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu30w> Can Xubuntu be used for Android ROM compilation?
<xubuntu30w> Can Xubuntu be used for Android ROM compilation?
<xubuntu30w> Can Xubuntu be used for Android ROM compilation?
<xubuntu30w> like build AOSP from source?
<xubuntu30w> anyone?
<xubuntu36w> da
<xubuntu36w> I do not understand anything
<cfhowlett> sounds like a life problem
<xubuntu36w> yeah! it is
<xubuntu36w> I'm new  into this linux thing
<xubuntu36w> and I have some issues with my installation
<xubuntu36w> and it seems no one is here
<xubuntu36w> :(
#xubuntu 2016-08-05
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> I've got some strange desktop icon label/drop-shadow mismatch thing going on...
<rfleming> https://ibin.co/2qTQ1Md6y4Ml.png
<rfleming> any ideas?
<Unit193> LP 1598316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598316
<rfleming> Unit193, Thanks... figures.  I just upgraded to 16.04.1
<rfleming> ... on my production laptop :)  I didn't see this in my VM
<rfleming> (and installed arc-theme)
<ttr1mm3rr> how are you all"
<ttr1mm3rr> I used xubuntu and loved it a year or so ago, and one of the things that I remember most fondly was the document viewer, that handled "all" sorts of files - pdf,epub etc, even cbr iirc
<ttr1mm3rr> so what is that program?
<ttr1mm3rr> and is there alot of plugins involved, or does this program "just do it all"?
<gr1dl0ck> try in synaptic
<ttr1mm3rr> sorry is it evince?
<ttr1mm3rr> (I'm not seeing e-book formats in the supported formats here)
<insidious> does anyone know why i have black lines
<insidious> on my screen?
<insidious> like flickery lines
<rfleming> insidious, ghosts?
<rfleming> :)
 * rfleming usually has that problem after one too many 'beverages'
<insidious> ?
<rfleming> can you paste an image?
<insidious> it dont capture it... my idea is a driver issue.
<insidious> its like fuzzy
<insidious> Never had this issue with Fedora or Debian on install.
<rfleming> what base driver?
<insidious> Just happens with this os
<insidious> this is my laptop model  Dell Latituted e6410
<rfleming> insidious, even with the livecd?
<insidious> yes
<rfleming> insidious, can you change the resolution?
<insidious> when moving tabs or applications or veiwing/scrolling on webpages the black lines appear
<rfleming> insidious, like this? http://s562.photobucket.com/user/racecourseambyth/media/Linux%20screen%20problem/2013-03-12070111.jpg.html
<insidious> yeah
<rfleming> insidious, can you pastebin the results of lshw?
<rfleming> oh, and lspci
<insidious> http://pastebin.com/FWCjP2Pz
<insidious> http://pastebin.com/WEWnCwa6
<rfleming> insidious, you can probably fix this by installing the nvidia proprietary drivers
<rfleming> although there may be a kernel/driver problem with your adapter being 'old'
<insidious> How could i do this... do you know the command?
<rfleming> if you go to Settings -> Additional Drivers
<rfleming> you can then select 'Using NVIDIA binary driver' instead of Using X.Org X server
<rfleming> check to see if your adapter uses the current binary, or the legacy binary
<insidious> im not too good with hardware how can i search it to see if its binary?
<rfleming> I just did the search on the NVIDIA website
<rfleming> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/95165/en-us
<rfleming> looks like 340.96 is the last version
<rfleming> so under Additional Drivers, you'll pick 'Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.96 from nvidia-340 (proprietary)
<rfleming> insidious, I just happen to have a Lenovo T510 that uses this exact same GPU :)
<insidious> i dont see that one
<insidious> you mentioned in the list.
<rfleming> what options do you see?
<rfleming> can you paste an image?
<insidious> oh i found it
<insidious> one was tested
<insidious> why it confused me
<insidious> Do i need to perform a reboot/
<insidious> ?
<rfleming> I think so
<insidious> ok thanks for help ill try to reboot see if it fixes
<rfleming> at least a restart of lightdm
<rfleming> ok
<Guest74795> hey guys, after upgrading... I've got this: W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/google-chrome-stable_52.0.2743.116-1_amd64.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<Guest74795> any idea?
<cfhowlett> bring it over to #ubuntu for more eyes
<flocculant> Guest74795: synaptic?
<Guest74795> flocculant, yes
<flocculant> known issue - been around for longer than 16.04 hang on - bug 1522675
<ubottu> bug 1522675 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "/root/.synaptic/ not created due to locking status" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522675
<flocculant> it's a pain - but ultimately just a warning - you can ignore it
<Guest74795> flocculant, hmmm, I see
<flocculant> same thing in 16.10 and I suspect it will still be there in 17.04
<Guest74795> --'
<xubuntu66w> Hi, after doing and upgrade, i'm having desktop icon's font problem.
<xubuntu66w> like this: https://s32.postimg.org/8fg45s9t1/Screenshot_2016_08_05_15_32_07.png
<Ostia^> hi
<Ostia^> is the playdeb.net repository trustable?
<cfhowlett> if it's in the ubuntu repos, yes
<Ostia^> its an inoffcial repo
<asssssd> please someone help me
<asssssd> it offered me an update to 16.04 this morning
<asssssd> and i took it
<asssssd> and it seems to have broken everything
<asssssd> i receive some message when booting up about
<cfhowlett> vague details = vague answers
<asssssd> i was providing details
<asssssd> dev/sda1: clean, 121563/920272 files, 701079/3680256 blocks
<asssssd> wait until im done talking ffs
<cfhowlett> drop the attitude
<asssssd> im on my phone because i cant use my computer, so typing this out is slow
<asssssd> apparently i need to reinstall video drivers using apt-get
<asssssd> but when i attempt to use apt-get, i get a relocation error
<asssssd> version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<asssssd> if theres any more information i can provide i will, but please help. i apologize for being testy but this is extremely frustrating
<cfhowlett> you were previously on 14.04??
<akxwi-dave> are you using an ATI card
<asssssd> yes to the first, no to the second
<asssssd> nvidia gtx 970 i think
<asssssd> any thoughts?
<asssssd> if i can get apt-get to work i can easily reinstall the drivers, but i have no idea how to get it working again
<guzzlefry> I'm trying to `ssh-add -c` but I keep getting this error: Could not add identity "/home/user1/.ssh/id_rsa": communication with agent failed
<GeekDude> guzzlefry: huh. I didn't know that was a command
<GeekDude> I just keep separate identity files and manage their use via the ssh config
<GeekDude> What are the permissions on the id_rsa file?
<guzzlefry> GeekDude: RW on owner only.
<GeekDude> I have no idea then
#xubuntu 2016-08-06
<strat0cat> I'm running Xubuntu 15.10. Anyone have an idea what might be making the logout dialog pop up all of a sudden and frequently while I'm typing? Is there a built-in keyboard shortcut to it that I'm missing? This just started happening after many months with no issues.
<bekks> !15.10 | strat0cat
<ubottu> strat0cat: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<strat0cat> Yeah, I'll upgrade pretty soon. Any ideas regarding this weird problem?
<bekks> Not on an unsupported release :)
<strat0cat> Is anyone aware of a default, built-in keyboard shortcut to the logout dialog in any recent version of Xubuntu? I don't see one in either the Settings Manager or the Settings Editor? I see the xlock shortcuts, but that's not what I'm experiencing.
<mrkramps> xfdesktop4 calls xfce4-session-logout on ALT + F4
<mrkramps> but only if no windows are opened on workspace
<strat0cat> Ah, missed that. But what keeps popping up for me is the "Log Out <Username>" dialog with restart, suspend, save session, etc. options. And only randomly while I'm typing.
<strat0cat> Oh wait. That's the right one.
<strat0cat> I wonder if I have somehow screwed up my Emacs config to the point that it's sending Alt-F4 to xfdesktop4 in the course of my typing? Lol.
<Fernando> hello
<Guest99349> hello
<puckz> Good morning! Are there a quick key combo to minimize all active programs?
<internetman> This solution does not work for me: "When returning from lock, the cursor disappears on the desktop, you can bring the cursor back with Ctrl+Alt+F1 followed by Ctrl+Alt+F7". I am on a Lenovo ThinkPad E540. Any ideas?
<internetman> "Fn" key!
<pjotter> Hello all. The power manager in 16.04 doesn't seem to respond to it's settings anymore. I tried setting it to go to suspend in 15 minutes but nothing happens. Is there some known issue at the moment? (fresh install Xubuntu 16.04.1, amd64)
<xubuntu22i> hello
<xubuntu22i> I'm installing Xubuntu to a Dell Inspiron 8300
<abhra> using xubunu 14.04. for last few days, getting a popup saying that update to 16.04.1 is available. is it ok to upgrade? is there any known bug for the LTS to LTS upgrade at present? particularly because of the change in init technology?
<mrkramps> abhra, afaik there is still an issue with file operations in thunar
<abhra> ok. thanks for the info mrkramps
<mrkramps> abhra, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1514912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1514912 in thunar "Thunar crash while copying files (segfault / possible clash with gnome.zeitgeist.Engine)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mrkramps> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1512120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512120 in thunar (Ubuntu) "thunar crashes on file renaming" [High,Confirmed]
<christian_> hi I still have the problem of the mouse cursor disappearing after resuming from suspend. I installed 16.04.1 on my desktop
<christian_> xubuntu 16.04.1... tough I have not experienced the complaints with regards to the usage of thunar
<christian_> is there a fix on the mouse issue?
<christian_> I know there is a workaround but people will get tired of doing the keyboard thing all the time right?
<christian_> hello?
<xubuntu08d> Hello all. Are there install instructions online, and does installation via bootable USB with bootcamp work?
<danrik> why are my desktop icons render with weird shadows?
<danrik> http://i.imgur.com/ZvBlVUK.png
<lop> hello, I got ridiculous problem; I try to set up my laptop for hybrid graphic card according to "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Introduction"
<lop> but on point when I "sudo ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<lop> it cant find any files...
<lop> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1470516656.png
<lopes> or do you have any other idea how to make amd/intel card work without any random freezes ?
<ptype> I'm in Xubuntu, my bluetooth mouse is not connected, but I do have keyboard access and have managed to get into a terminal. Any ideas on how to pair with my bluetooth mouse?
<ptype> blueman-assistant did the trick
#xubuntu 2016-08-07
<ovrflw0x> hdmi output is not listed in sound settings! what to do? everything works fine on ubuntu
<ovrflw0x> but no on xubuntu
<ovrflw0x> what extra package do i need to install?
<ovrflw0x> anyone alive?
<xubuntu29w> sorry.... dont hate me..... first time installing/using linux
<xubuntu29w> trying to boot xubuntu from USB drive, powerbook g4
<xubuntu29w> holding down alt, and only get the mac hard drive as an option, not recognizing usb stick
<xubuntu29w> I created the stick with "Mac linux USB loader" /HELP
<Wayward_Vagabond> Go into your bios options and make sure usb is a boot option, and before hard disk
<xubuntu29w> I'm using a MAC... how do I go into bios options?
<xubuntu11i> HoWdY!!
<xubuntu11i> I am installing XUbuntu 16:04 ... I want to get KXStudio installed too ... I've copied and burnt the DVD and run it Live ... what do I do to load the disk?
<xubuntu11i> I mean all the programs on the disk?
<pleia2> might try asking in #kxstudio
<pleia2> I've never heard of it
<Slippers> Got cut off ...
<pjotter> Hi. I recently upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. I noticed that while typing in mousepad, there appear two grey bands in mousepad that sometimes cover the typed in text. Is this a new feature or actually a bug?
#xubuntu 2017-07-31
<Wortortle> Hey guys, I'm having some issues with YouTube videos playing too fast on my Dell Inspiron Mini netbook. Anyone know what I could possibly do to fix the issue?
<Andrio> Is there sound?
<Wortortle> There is sound. It plays at the correct pitch, but it is choppy and skips a lot
<Andrio> hm
<Wortortle> I did come here earlier and someone suggested I use an older version of Xubuntu, specifically 14.04
<Wortortle> That did not work, so I went a step further and tried 12.04. That fixed the issue, but I wanted to know if there was a better way than having to settle for a version of Linux about five years out of date.
<CrazyTux> how is xubuntu in comparison with a debian based distro like sparky linux. In terms of stability, ease of use, availability of packages and faster performance.
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, it's cool
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> are packages available for xubuntu lts newer than those available for debian 9?
<CrazyTux> or are they older?
<diogenes_> I think newer
<CrazyTux> xubuntu 16.04.2 vis a vis debian 9 stable?
<krytarik> No.
<CrazyTux> so, those in debian 9 are newer?
<krytarik> Yes.
<CrazyTux> ok. thanks for that info.
<xubuntu19i> hhj
#xubuntu 2017-08-01
<baz> my system seems trashed... i cant login via x.  it justs goes back to the login after i enter my password......i am on my other system atm which is a laptop i have done many things to try and reslove it and nothing has worked
<baz> and i have no idea as i cant login under xwindows how i can paste anything
<baz> i can get in via a console login, i have edited /etc/pam/lightdm with the suggested edits after looking at some pages but to no avail
<baz> problems with kwallet
<baz> am using 16.04 LTS
<baz> any1 here? or at least awake ???
<knome> yes, but please note that we're all volunteers and not all answers are available immediately
<knome> maybe try searching somewhere else while you wait
<baz> nomatter what i do i keep getting cannot opeen pam_kwallet.so even after installing kwallet4 and kwallet5 , there is indeed no /lib/security directory
<baz> i have been at this for 3 hours....i am here because i am out of answers
<baz> good news i just did mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak and havebeen able to login.....this all started when my audio stopped working even low pulseaudio was set to the right outputs and
<baz> nothing was muted, even the vu meters on the pulseaudio volume control were showing up
<baz> still having the audio issue, have absoulutely no idea what caused it, one minute it seemed it was working...nows it not
<baz> pulseaudio -k has no effect, the output is set to HDMI, it was working earlier i dont get it
<baz> now after a reboot x is not accepting my password but the console is...
<baz> ????
<baz> just changed the passwd via the passwd command in console...still not working under X
<baz> just says password wrong message
<baz> startx via console lets me in though
<baz> tried changing passwd via users and group gui in settings.....it changed the password still cant login under x but console accepts password just fine
<l1Ll1Ll1L> baz that seems really weird. Have you tried restarting?
<baz> about a thousand times...sames results
<baz> edited files.....
<baz> followed a billion pages instructions
<baz> can log in on console....x login just tells me incorrect password
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Have you tried ##linux? They are a very knowledgeable channel here
<knome> baz, does the login screen have the correct keyboard layout?
<baz> i even installed kwallet stuff
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Maybe there is some, file you must change for your DE
<baz> intresting question......but when i type my username it appears fine
<knome> does your username have weird letters?
<knome> maybe not, but your password might
<baz> just letters and numbers
<knome> check the kb layout
<baz> username is just alpha characters, no special charcters, no numbers
<knome> i would still double-check that, if for whatever reason it's set to something wacky
<baz> password has no special characters i.e !@^& either
<baz> i havent changed the keyboard layout.....according to gui its set to system default ...
<baz> tried changing it generic101 pc , no change
<l1Ll1Ll1L> baz this looks relevant https://askubuntu.com/questions/463846/cant-login-to-my-account-i-know-the-password
<l1Ll1Ll1L> and for my ego's sake I am happy to say that the top answer on this thread states the source as a file used by xfce4 =D
<l1Ll1Ll1L> hopefully it fixes your problem
<flocculant> in the past I've seen this when disk is full
<l1Ll1Ll1L> flocculant, like some kind of lock file that can't be created?
<baz> flocculant: yeah i had the disk full problem in the past, clever that you mentioned it...
<baz> nodice
<l1Ll1Ll1L> baz nodice also to the top answer on the thread I mentioned? Because that looks super relevant
<flocculant> I'd definitely try the mv .xfce4 things option if you've not done that yet - you'll lose all yourxfce  settings ftr
<l1Ll1Ll1L> but you can restore for everything except xfce4 itself
<l1Ll1Ll1L> not too hard to fix
<baz> you mean the mv ~/.config/xfce4{,.bak}
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah that
<baz> yep, no change
<l1Ll1Ll1L> huh that is really strange
<flocculant> baz does a new user login ok?
<flocculant> gtg though
<baz> it was just as strange as when i suddenly came home to no audio through hdmi but pulseaudio was showing it on the VU meters in pavucontrol and everything...correct settings.....nothing muted....not tv....not alsa....not in pulseaudio volume control......somehow i ended up here
<baz> guest logs in fine.....
<l1Ll1Ll1L> when pulseaudio fucks up 9/10 times I have to open alsamixer and unmute from there
<l1Ll1Ll1L> the other 1/10 times I restart
<l1Ll1Ll1L> referring to pavucontrol in particular
<baz> tried unmuteing from alsa mixer not muted...
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I still recommend you ask this question in ##linux btw, smart motherfuckers over there
<l1Ll1Ll1L> if they are active right now anyway
<baz> created new user under console...tested login under console...just fine....tried under x ... FAIL
<l1Ll1Ll1L> man that is really strange
<baz> its something related to lightdm. it has to be...because i can login at console and just run startx .....
<l1Ll1Ll1L> that does stand to reason
<l1Ll1Ll1L> as a last resort follow this page to make a new user that xfce is aware of
<l1Ll1Ll1L> https://pyra-handheld.com/boards/threads/how-to-create-a-new-user-in-xfce-that-can-work-at-login.71012/
<l1Ll1Ll1L> if that works, haven't tried it =P
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ok here is another thing to try
<l1Ll1Ll1L> https://askubuntu.com/questions/151648/cant-login-to-my-xfce-environment-from-lxdm
<l1Ll1Ll1L> also see wayne's comments in this thread http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=148184
<baz> tried creating another user with -m (because i forgot) exactly same result
<l1Ll1Ll1L> man hopefully one of these threads works for you, I have literally had zero problem with Xubuntu, which is the main reason I reccomend it
<baz> nope i even gave the newuser the simplest password in the world
<baz> i have had many problems with xfce over the years....in many distros...most of them have gone away
<baz> after bugs were fixed
<baz> been using it since 2006 (i think)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> huh, the only issue I have with it is the toolbar with multiple monitors, only since 2016 though
<baz> i'm gonna take a break for a minute...thanks for your help so far....some good ideas
<l1Ll1Ll1L> baz try copying your home folder to a new directory as a backup then logging in through the GUI. I had to do that once after I did some weird shit]
<l1Ll1Ll1L> by copying I mean copying and deleting the original
<l1Ll1Ll1L> as in log in without a user directory
<baz> so mv home folder to another newly created folder( or directory) ...then login with no home directory present whatsoever? (just to clarify)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yes correct, I would try that
<baz> sorry to interchange folder and directory...i failed a unix test in class with that question (it was trivial)
<baz> never took a college class ever again
<l1Ll1Ll1L> lol, they are interchangeably in this case
<l1Ll1Ll1L> *interchangeable
<l1Ll1Ll1L> fold that dir
<l1Ll1Ll1L> fold it hard
<baz> nodice
<l1Ll1Ll1L> damn, I thought that one would work
<baz> ofcourse console login just fine
<l1Ll1Ll1L> try uninstallin and reinstalling xfce4?
<baz> think i tried that before i screamed help me i am in hell and came here...lets look in my history
<baz> after i copy it back
<l1Ll1Ll1L> haha ok I think you are in fact in hell then
<l1Ll1Ll1L> did you check the hash sum of your iso before copying it to USB
<l1Ll1Ll1L> other than that check ##linux as I mentioned or ask the xfce devs lol
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sounds like you have a weird issue
<baz> this wasnt a new install.....i have had this install for about 2 or 3 months
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ok, random thought here
<l1Ll1Ll1L> install a different DE such as gnome
<baz> did copy it back... i had prevouisly tried to reinstall xfce4......before running here with tail between legs
<l1Ll1Ll1L> see if logging in under that DE works
<l1Ll1Ll1L> and if so try xfce4 again
<l1Ll1Ll1L> baz in your situation my tail would also be between my legs
<baz> whats the lightest DE?????? i dont want something heavy,,,,,,would blackbox quailify?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> thta is some strange shit
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I dunno man, xfce has been light enough for my purposes, gl hf
<l1Ll1Ll1L> try console only
<baz> i dont want a mystery as to what i have to uninstall never mind if something goes wrong when i uninstall it...i already have enough chaos
<baz> console i can log in no hassle......i'm sure its something to do with a interaction with lightdm (or something it interacts with)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I dunno man, I am running manjaro and have some apparently firmware related shit I have gotten no help with
<baz> dont know why i think that...it could be that i am tired
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sometimes you have to be an expert or hope for the best I guess *shrug*
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ok this is the third time I mentioned ##linux but try them
<l1Ll1Ll1L> some smart motherfuckers hang out there
<l1Ll1Ll1L> you have to register your handle but that isn't hard
<baz> damn now my multi monitor setup is hosed.......and my monitors are all the wrong direction.....hard when your tired
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ok you are fucking with me
<baz> thanks for trying and damn hard too..i was hoping to show you the tail end of my history file...but alas i cant think sideways without any sleep first
<baz> no i did something somewhere
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ok well when you wake up
<l1Ll1Ll1L> identify with nickeserv if needed
<l1Ll1Ll1L> than try ##linux lol
<l1Ll1Ll1L> or research xfce specific channels
<l1Ll1Ll1L> either way good luck
<l1Ll1Ll1L> *nickserv
<baz> hang on ... i paste it.... i got the mouse on a horizontal monitor
<baz> https://pastebin.com/xwjA7nNf
<baz> the history when i started to trip out when my audio was gone and procedded to try things...further screwing up shit
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sorry man, I am only semi-competent. Not an expert who can turn your bash history into results
<baz> i just thought you might be curious to see my insanity at work...
<l1Ll1Ll1L> on a level of expertise from retard to linus torvald, I am a 3-4/10 =P
<l1Ll1Ll1L> that is 3 to 4
<l1Ll1Ll1L> no 3 minus 4
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I am not -1/10
<l1Ll1Ll1L> that would be bad
<baz> its times like these i miss my old amiga...even though it was a far simpler and dumber machine in many aspects ... i knew it far better than i would ever know linux
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well I wasn't able to own an amiga but they do sound cool
<l1Ll1Ll1L> the first game I played was installed from a 5.5" floppy though
<baz> its much easier to get your head around a much smaller operating system...back in the day they were amazing compared to win 3.1 and mac os .... preemptive multitasking in a meg of memory
<l1Ll1Ll1L> makes sense, takes more engineering prowess to accomplish things with limited resources
<l1Ll1Ll1L> *5.25"
<baz> not that old... it did use 3.5" disks and stored 880k (when standard amiga format was used) on a regular 720k disk.. (different format than ibm's)
<baz> later they changed the file system and i think they got a little more storage....
<l1Ll1Ll1L> shit I guess I don't knowhat the first machine I used was, my parents inherited it and I benefited from it
<baz> now my commie64 did use 5 1/4's and we used a paperclip so we could use the backside of the disks as the 1541 drive only read one side at a time...
<l1Ll1Ll1L> lol nice
<baz> i mean paper hole punch to make another notch ... need sleep
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ok well good night, hopefully xubuntu cooperates with you at some point
<l1Ll1Ll1L> it better be easier than running an amiga
<baz> someday i am going to find a way to virtualize this damn thing in some sort of version control system.....hopefully some day......
<baz> just flip from snapshot to snapshot and diff when it goes crappy
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well you should be able to take regular images of your HD if you have larger one for backups
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I have been thinking similar things lately, seems reinstalling is too frequent
<baz> right to do it fast and effecienty is probably a challenge....though sometimes i get so caught up in the complexity i dont see how simple things actually are
<sunatsea> Hi room my dedicated server is not offering me Open GL 3D Rendering unfortunately, I have tried everything.. could someone please assist me? I'm looking for a remote technician to help me with this, I have been trying for days.. I'd happily pay $300 for a working solution to my problem! (Making OpenGL 3D enabled)
#xubuntu 2017-08-02
<xubuntu25i> hi
<xubuntu25i> .
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I'm wondering if it's possible, when I plug the laptop that the screen's contrast goes to 100% and when I unplugged it it goes to 50%? I thought it was the out of the box behavior but not anymore
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know why it would be the contrast that would change
<DevAntoine> ah, my bad, I'm not fully awake
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<DevAntoine> I meant the luminosity
<well_laid_lawn> maybe brightness ?
<DevAntoine> well_laid_lawn: yeah, brightness
<DevAntoine> I looked in the power setting panel but didn't find anything
<well_laid_lawn> one minute
<well_laid_lawn> DevAntoine:  does this help http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/panel-plugin
<DevAntoine> well_laid_lawn: nop
<DevAntoine> it does control the brightness but manually
<well_laid_lawn> sorry but I don't know about an relevant changes to that - maybe try in #xfce
<genius3000> DevAntoine: It's possible that xfce just remembers the last brightness setting for each (battery or ac). Try plugging in, setting to 100%, and then see if it goes back to previous when unplugged and so forth. (just a guess from some searching)
<DevAntoine> genius3000: I thought so too, so I tried without any luck
<genius3000> Ah :(
<vharsh> I can't play the terminal bell with "\a" echo'd to the terminal.
<Lafojwolf> Hey all. I'm having an issue with Xubuntu randomly crashing either at startup or shutdown. I turned off the splash to find out where it crashes:
<Lafojwolf> "snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x103f0900"
<Lafojwolf> It's not consistent, and it just randomly decides to crash which makes diagnosis somewhat difficult, so I'm not sure what to do
<help1111> hello
<help1111> can someone help me
<help1111> hello?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> might help :)
<pleia2> (this is a support channel, so folks only reply when there's a support question)
<xubuntu60d> how can i detect my wifi that is wireless
#xubuntu 2017-08-03
<glitchd> anyone know what the deal with xubuntu-desktop and not saving desktop icon locations is?
<glitchd> is there a workaround for getting the desktop icons to save their positions between reboots?
<ottoshmidt> Hi, is it just me or log out/shutdown/restart buttons don't work?
<knome> probably just you
#xubuntu 2017-08-04
<Traurig> hello. my desktop background and all symbols are gone. dont know why. only a grey background and toolbars are left.
<well_laid_lawn> Traurig:  xfdesktop must have stopped working
<well_laid_lawn> for some reason try and start it in a terminaml'
<Traurig> well_laid_lawn, Thanks now they are back. maybe it stored last running processes. I dont like this. can I stop this storage of last running processes for ever?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure you can, one minute
<well_laid_lawn> https://wiki.xfce.org/faq - and search for "the cool new"
<Traurig> well_laid_lawn, Thank you, very much!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<zleapNB> hi
<zleapNB> just a quick question, where does xubuntu store fonts or what program to do i use to install them please
<zleapNB> i am trying to search for this information but asking here at the same time
<zleapNB> i think i have sort of sorted it
<zleapNB>  ok sorted it, will try and get some info on my website at some point
<EleanorEllis1> I tried and failed to install the Native Client for Google Chrome but now, when I start Chrome, it says "You are using an unsupported command-line flag: --extensions-on-chrome-urls. Stability and security will suffer." How do I access the command line entry for the XFCE menu?
<Krock> Hello there. Since a few days, my internet connection stalls after a few minutes after connecting to the wireless network. Using Xubuntu 16.04 with the BCM4318 PCI wireless card
<Krock> a regular ping to 8.8.8.8 results in   58 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 58360ms
<Krock> is anyone around who could help me - and - what kind of information do you need?
<pleia2> I don't have a system with a broadcom card in it anymore, so I can't say for sure in 16.04, but at least in 14.04 the open source driver caused this behavior and I had to install the proprietary one
<pleia2> I don't have exact instructions for this in 16.04, but that might help you get started
<Krock> while looking through the Q&A pages the proprietary driver was not recommended to anyone, for being outdated and buggy
<pleia2> it was buggy when I used it too, but at least it worked
<pleia2> what do they suggest instead?
<Krock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers#answer-67806
<Krock> but that's again quite old, 2011
<Krock> will try to install the STA driver
<weyland1> Ubuntu 17.10 is shipping with wayland.  Does that mean Xubuntu will?
<xangua> No, xfce is in the process of switching to gtk3 tho
#xubuntu 2017-08-05
<sary> Anyone believe i was rude or had unnecessary comments here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2367866
<sary> ^BenginM.
<Krock> Hello. My yesterday's problem is not limited to the BCM4318 - my wireless connection also stalls after a few minutes using a Ralink RT3070 USB wireless adapter. Could there be any conflicts which cause this behaviour?
<well_laid_lawn> Krock:  can you paste   dmesg   to a pastebin ? I'll see if it mentions anything
<Krock> https://pastebin.com/raw/Bj6g4hSJ
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> looks like the device is ok, what is the signal strength and have you checked what it is you are connecting to
<Krock> -55 dBm and IEEE 802.11 connection to a WPA/WPA2 secured wireless network
<Krock> would it help to unplug the LAN cable right now to make sure the stall is triggered again?
<well_laid_lawn> you can try that
<well_laid_lawn> my thinking is you had two devices have the same trouble staying connected to the same router, maybe it's the router
<well_laid_lawn> or someone keeps turning the microwave on
<Krock> https://pastebin.com/raw/CkqQ85HJ ..looks normal, doesn't it?
<well_laid_lawn> the fifth and third last lines are by my guess signs of your issue
<well_laid_lawn> you can do   dmesg -w   to view new lines in dmesg
<Krock> [ 2422.152747] perf: interrupt took too long (3924 > 3920), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50750
<Krock> seems to decrease all few minutes
<Krock> that's strange, as it worked fine the last two months
<well_laid_lawn> is it a usb wifi dongle ?
<well_laid_lawn> try a different port if it is
<Krock> yes. But I'd expect the same issue if I'd insert the PCI card
<Krock> well_laid_lawn, https://pastebin.com/raw/dhj66ey4
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> Krock:  seems like the interupt might be better
<well_laid_lawn> it's only 5 seconds though
<Krock> trying with the Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle from my RPI
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Krock> no luck and no promising logs: https://pastebin.com/raw/eK0xRB2q
<Krock> my wireless packages seem to be broken or conflicting
<Krock> but I have no clue how to see or fix this
<well_laid_lawn> that seems up - what is the issue with it?
<Krock> a few minutes after enabling the wireless device, all new connections time out. ping reports the packets as 100% lost
<Krock> trying with a different router now .. the chance is there *shrug*
<well_laid_lawn> it's about trying different things to narrow down the issue
<Krock> well_laid_lawn, using my spare router as a 2nd gateway right now. Slow, but the connection persists. If this is really a problem with the first router's wireless network - then why is it only a problem on Xubuntu but not Android?
<well_laid_lawn> I can't answer that
<well_laid_lawn> from here all I can do is offer suggestions to narrow down the issue
<well_laid_lawn> have you read through the bots' link about wifi ?
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<well_laid_lawn> something there might help
<Krock> seen the wiki, but there's nowhere information about this kind of problem. aagh
<ladini> hello
<ladini> I have problem with dualboot, after latest windows update, it fu**ed up my grub loader. I am using an win10/xubuntu 16.04 + UEFI (withnout secure boot). Before update, everything work (grub loads, i choose the system etc.) now. i always get the windows. Programs like "easyEFI" etc. do nothing. My question is, how i can get back my dualboot? I can post a system info
<eater9> Hi -- I'm using a Thinkpad and when I wake from suspend, it takes a couple of minutes before keyboard application shortcuts start to work. Any way to fix that?
<marcelk> hi
<marcelk> how can I quit the x server, i want console only
<marcelk> ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt work
<marcelk> any suggestions on how to switch to console?
<TheWild> hellp
<TheWild> *hello
<TheWild> does the watchdog work at all?
<TheWild> I see various watchdog related messages, but this s**t still can't reboot on its own.
<knome> TheWild, please remember this is a family-friendly channel.
#xubuntu 2017-08-06
<xubuntu59i> hi
<aot> there flashed something "error loading ... pcr ... something" when I booted, how could I find out what it was afterwards
<xubuntu43d> where can i find out how to edit two documents on libre office open side by side al the time?
<diogenes_> xubuntu43d, why don't you open them both and tile each half of the screen
<xubuntu43d> thanks but when I type on one the other disappears,
<diogenes_> what do you mean disappears?
<xubuntu43d> u r right...i mean i can not write on one keeping the other window open
<diogenes_> listen, you have two files: file1.doc and file2.doc, you click on file1.doc and it opens in full screen, you double click on the title bar, grab the right border with mouse and resize it to the middle of the screen, now click on the file2.doc and it should open either full scree or in the same place the file1.doc is resized, then you just click and hold the title bar and drag the file2.doc to the right side of the screen.
<xubuntu43d> thankyou
<diogenes_> did it work?
<xubuntu43d> i will try now
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> xubuntu43d, it should look like this: http://i.imgur.com/IHqofin.png
<xubuntu43d> it worked thanks again
<diogenes_> yw
#xubuntu 2018-07-30
<xubuntu191> Hello
<xubuntu191> I am in need of help connecting a Canon printer to my Xubuntu 14.04 Vostro 1000 laptop
<xubuntu191> Would be grateful for any help.
<havenstance> xubuntu191, I would try CUPS, I've not ever used it so I cannot really provide much more help than that
<havenstance> here is the link to the document that explains what it is and what it does.
<havenstance> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html.en
<xubuntu191> Thanks, havenstance. I am trying it now.
<havenstance> np, if you need you might google the printer model and CUPS Config and you might find a full guide there somewhere, otherwise this suggests it might be pretty straight forward but again, I've never used it so I cannot confirm that
<xubuntu191> Thanks,  havenstance. I tried the CUPS guide from the website you mentioned, and I do not think it got far, but I will test it.
<xubuntu191> I was getting some "command not found" when trying to restart the CUPS server.
<xubuntu191> Then I will try google search you recommended.
<havenstance> okay, like I said I've never used it so I literally can't be of any help unfortunately
<xubuntu191> FWIW, constant printing state is 'sending data to printer'
<xubuntu01w> How to factory reset my bionic-beaver
<xubuntu01w> anyone?
<xubuntu01w> How to factory reset my bionic-beaver
<Babloyi> no update to 18.04 yet from 16.04 :(
<cpd> hello, when I switch from 60hz to 71.9hz in my display settings I get huge screen tearing issues. Any ideas?
<pmjdebruijn> cpd: uh?
<pmjdebruijn> cpd: do you have a CRT?
<pmjdebruijn> cpd: all regular LCDs are pretty much 60hz
<cpd> nope its a lcd monitor, its refresh rate is 72hz but it shows at 71.9 in ubuntu for some reason
<cpd> I never had this problem before when I was using 16.04 a couple years ago
<cpd> same monitor
<pmjdebruijn> where/how do you experience tearing?
<pmjdebruijn> as xubuntu's compositor doesn't force vsync at all
<pmjdebruijn> so I'd expect some tearing with both 60 AND 72 hz
<pmjdebruijn> there's an option though to enable vsync
<cpd> everywhere I get massive screen tearing, the mouse plays up too. When I set it to 60hz it's completely fine
<cpd> I can't see any option to enable vsync, where do you see that?
<pmjdebruijn> in the window manager options or something
<pmjdebruijn> not sure how it's exactly called
<pmjdebruijn> for 18.04 righjt
<cpd> yep, if you are talking about display settings I have looked everywhere cant see it
<pmjdebruijn> no
<pmjdebruijn> window manager
<pmjdebruijn> not display
<pmjdebruijn> http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/06/07/how-to-switch-to-compton-for-beautiful-tear-free-compositing-in-xfce/
<pmjdebruijn> that's another option
<cpd> pmjdebruijn: I have checked everywhere in window manager can't see anything about vsync.
<xubuntu02w> hi
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu02w
<ubottu> xubuntu02w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu02w> is xubuntu dropping support for i386 cpu?
<xubuntu02w> Hi. is xubuntu dropping support for i386 cpu in the next releases?
<xubuntu53w> hi
<NerdTheThird> hi
<xubuntu412> Hello
<xubuntu412> I need help configuring my computer to use a Canon printer. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<flocculant> xubuntu412: I assume your's is the thread on the mailing list?
<flocculant> xubuntu412: do you still have the downloaded file?
<xubuntu412> flocculant: Yes! I have both scangearmp2-3.00-1-deb folders which are alleged to have drivers, and cnijfilter2-5.00-1-deb which alleges the same. Clicking on resources leads to two folders, one for 64 bit and one for 32 bit (Debian packages). Double clicking on the 32 bit opens the Ubuntu Software Center (native to the system). After working a few minutes, it says "installed".
<flocculant> are you 32 or 64 bit?
<alice_> hi
<alice_> anyone here?
<xubuntu412> Since it is such an old laptop, and someone graciously walked me through downgrading to 14.04 which was better suited to the laptops resources, I assume 32 bit. But I am happy to check (although I am not sure how at the exact moment).
<flocculant> !ask | alice
<ubottu> alice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flocculant> xubuntu412: open a terminal - run arch - what does it say
<alice_> so first of all i'm noob who just installed debian 9 (nobody online on debian channels and ubuntu is based on debian so i thought i check here).. anyhow, my issue is that my network manager doesnt show any wireless networks. how to fix that?
<xubuntu412> flocculant: i186 which I assume means 32
<flocculant> alice_: ubuntu might be based on debian, and xubuntu might have bits of ubuntu as well - but you need to wait in the debian channels for help there - we don't have the same stuff exactly
<flocculant> xubuntu412: ok - so the package is installed ok I assume?
<flocculant> xubuntu412: if it has installed - and the printer is on - does Printer from the menu not show it?
<xubuntu412> flocculant: I assume also, but spot me the command to investigae and we shall see.  ||BTW, should I finish my reply to Fred on the email list (answering his questions), or wait (I assume wait)?
<flocculant> xubuntu412: try dpkg -l cnijfilter*
<flocculant> hard to know what it calls itself withhout getting it mysefl
<xubuntu412> flocculant: Settings>Printer >  shows the printer name.
<flocculant> ok good - that's positive :p
<flocculant> so try test print
 * flocculant stopped fighting printers a long time ago and just buys hp ones that are known to work ...
<xubuntu412> Have done so many times through trouble shooting. Under Printers > Help> "Troubleshoot", it lists status message as "sending data to printer".  Trying to print a test page does not work, status instantly shows "completed". I have enabled debugging, and a log is created. At the end there is a diagnostic output which can be saves (and sent via paste-bin or similar.
<flocculant> oh right
<flocculant> well I can have a quikc look at the debug log - pastebin it
<xubuntu412> flocculant: I understand why. I shudder to think about connecting to my wifi or scanning or getting the fax to work otherwise. Pastebin at the debug log is in the works.
<flocculant> not something I've had much to do with tbh - just wanted to make sure you'd got further than on the mailing list
<flocculant> which you have :p
<xubuntu412> flocculant: Thanks for going the mile extra than the mailing list. Paste from    xubuntu412 at Mon, 30 Jul 2018 17:10:01 +0000 on paste.ubuntu.com
<flocculant> xubuntu412: need the url of it :D
<Axzercion> and not the URL to just paste ;)
<flocculant> indeed :D
<Axzercion> err oookaayy
<flocculant> they'll be back I guess - same person on the user list
<xubuntu335> flocculant: I got disconnected, and now I am back as xubuntu335. Sorry!
<flocculant> np :)
<flocculant> we need the url of the paste
<xubuntu335> flocculant: Sorry, I forgot how to do that :   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CZSyqwThJ4/
<Axzercion> found the first 1: D [30/Jul/2018:12:09:05 -0500] Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported: Unsupported format "application/vnd.cups-pdf-banner".
<flocculant> xubuntu335: did you installl the other file as well? the scangear one?
<xubuntu335> diogenes: Hello! You were very helpful to me in the past, you 'helped' me downgrade to 14.04 which was better suited to my elderly laptop.
<xubuntu335> flocculant: No.
<diogenes_> xubuntu335, i'm happy if you are happy :)
<flocculant> xubuntu335: can you try printing something that isn't a pdf?
<flocculant> not sure how to help here tbh
<xubuntu335> diogenes: I have been ecstatically happy with my laptop, till trying to get a Canon printer to work. flocculant is gracefully helping.
<xubuntu335> flocculant: will print an rtf right now.
<Axzercion> could you just start with a normal text file? :)
<xubuntu335> flocculant: Error: Could not start printer. Please check your printer configuration. I can tell by my extraordinary powers of observation that that is not much help.
<flocculant> let Axzercion help you - they appear to have more insight than me
<Axzercion> I don't have that much experience with canon printers :)
<flocculant> same ...
<flocculant> well - the experience I had led to me getting an HP one ;)
<Axzercion> hahaha same :D
<xubuntu335> Too bad. diogenes seemed to know all when he helped me last. So, do I go back to the mailing list and Fred Roller? I fear I am tryin to make a silk purse out of a windows sow's ear.
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: I assume you are gently offering to help someone else with something else.
<Axzercion> I'm using my excellent googling skills to find something about the errors I saw in your pastebin :)
<xubuntu09i> hey
<knome> hello
<xubuntu09i> how are you
<knome> good. do you have a support question?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Thank you. I am sure S. Brin is tingling as we speak.
<xubuntu09i> how to fix tearing with intel hd? window manager vsync enabled + xorg tear free config
<Axzercion> the last line in your pastebin results in this thread on the ubuntu forums: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2054048, but yours being the canon and not the epson
<Axzercion> his solution was just to simply reinstall cups :)
<flocculant> I did see a few like that - from *buntu, fedora, centos to name some
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: I believe you, not having read past the first 200 lines.
<flocculant> also some mention of reconfiguring cups
<knome> xubuntu09i, which intel HD?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Fine with me. Unfortunately, I need you to lead the way.
<xubuntu09i> 2nd gen intel hd 3000 (yup pretty old)
<Axzercion> sudo apt-get --reinstall install cups
<Axzercion> that should reinstall cups :)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: working . . .
<knome> xubuntu09i, tearfree works with my newer intel HD, no idea if the older hardware is the issue or sth else...
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Done. Should I try to print an .rtf file? Restart the printer?
<Axzercion> please restart the printer and just open mousepad, type some text and just print that :)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: On it. BTW, says 1 reinstalled.
<Axzercion> yep :)
<Axzercion> so any luck xubuntu335 ?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Nothing happens. Get printer dialog, and print preview. But no printer action. Mebbe something wrong with my printer? One never knows.
<diogenes_> xubuntu335, installed the appropriate driver for it?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Print queue shows most icons greyed out, nothing in list, only refresh and cancel.
<Axzercion> diogenes_, maybe you can make something out of this pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CZSyqwThJ4/ it's from a previous printjob
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: I got a folder downloaded from Canon (if I remember), after unpacking the archive is:  scangearmp2-3.00-1-deb. Within, it has two folders, "Resources", "Packages" and the "install.sh". Clicking on resources leads to two folders, one for 64 bit and one for 32 bit (Debian packages). Double clicking on the 32 bit opens the Ubuntu Software Center (native to the system). After working a few minutes, it says "installed".
<Axzercion> it's better to use the install.sh script to install everything for you
<xubuntu335> Axzzercion: Lend me a command and maybe I can check?
<flocculant> xubuntu335: do this > open a terminal where the install script is and run sudo ./install.sh
<flocculant> Axzercion: :)
<Axzercion> what flocculant says :D
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: AFK for ten minutes. Be back.
<Axzercion> ok
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: I am back, but please forgive the ignorance. How do I open a terminal emulator "where the install script is"? I can locate the Install shell.sh, right click? Sorry!
<Axzercion> right-click somewhere in the file manager, there should be a Open in Terminal
<Axzercion> or rather open terminal here
<Axzercion> and that will open a terminal with the path already set to the current directory :)
<Axzercion> after that it's just sudo ./install.sh
<Axzercion> soo... is it running?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Sorry for the delay, one of the files was "in the wrong place". Running now.
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Still problems "An error occurred. A necessary package could not be found in the proper location" . Opened terminal at: scangearmp2-source-3.00-1/scripts/install_deb --it says "install.sh" shell script.
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Should I try to find another version of the scangear linux driver for my printer?
<Axzercion> actually the folder you should be in is where the install.sh file is located
<Axzercion> so most likely something like ~/Downloads/scangearmp2-3.00-1-deb/
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: install.sh is the only file visible.
<Axzercion> and then you have 2 folders as well correct?
<Axzercion> so the contents would be: a folder named packages, a folder named resources and a file named install.sh
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Three folders: Install_Deb Install_rpm and resources. I can delete the install_rpm.
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Install.sh is in Deb_Install .
<Axzercion> ok what other folders are there in the Deb_Install folder?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: None showing.
<Axzercion> then there's the problem :) no install files to use for the script haha
<Axzercion> https://www.canonupdates.com/canon-pixma-mg7500-series-drivers/#Fourth
<Axzercion> that should list you a whole bunch of files. the ones you're interested in are postfixed with (debian Packagearchive)
<Axzercion> both the IJ Printer Driver and ScanGear MP for Linux packages
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: downloading "IJ Printer Driver for Linux (debian Packagearchive)"
<Axzercion> i'd start with the IJ Printer Driver yeah :)
<Axzercion> brb, going to get something to eat. i'll be back in 10. Try to install these using their install.sh files if you can
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Trying to install via terminal, two folders + install.sh
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: *&^% thing wants me to register the printer.
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Wants me to register via the terminal.
<Axzercion> should be okay
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: I was confused. I thought it was registering with Canon. I went through the process and selected the printer as default. Says  "nstallation has been completed". Time to print form mousepad?
<Axzercion> no, you still need to install the other package too :)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: other package? rpm? Please advise.
<Axzercion> the scangear package
<Axzercion> ScanGear MP for Linux (debian Packagearchive)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: open terminal where I have "scangearmp2-source-3.00-1", five folders and rpm spec file?
<Axzercion> thats not the package I see before me
<Axzercion> I only see 2 folders in that archive and a install.sh script
<Axzercion> also you downloaded the source package
<Axzercion> not the debian archive one
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: I got too many folders, let me find the one you indicate.
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: cnijfilter2-5.00-1-deb/  two folders.
<Axzercion> not that one :)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: scangearmp2-3.00-1-deb? Two folders and install.sh
<Axzercion> thats the one
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: sudo ./install.sh ?
<Axzercion> yep
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: An error occurred. A necessary package could not be found in the proper location. I am gonna try to dowload from your link again.
<Axzercion> sounds like a plan (y)
<xubuntu335> Axzercioin: scanGear MP for Linux (debian Packagearchive)  or  IJ Printer Driver for Linux (debian Packagearchive) ?
<Axzercion> the first
<Axzercion> you already installed the second
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Unpacked, it looks like a single file. scangearmp2-3.00-1-deb.tar-1
<Axzercion> hasn't unpacked properly then. It's still in the archive
<Axzercion> did you download it to your machine?
<Axzercion> or did you just open it immediately from your browser?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: I think I extracted it first. I will try to download as an archive and NOT unpack.
<xubuntu36w> I'm having trouble keeping a network share permanently mounted.  I can remount it in Thunar using a shortcut I created, but I MUST do that everytime I come out of standby
<xubuntu36w> Say I'm watching a movie using the network share.  I pause, put laptop in standby.  When I return, I want to be able to resume the movie.
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Sorry for the confusion. Downloaded "ScanGear MP for Linux (debian Packagearchive)". Appears to be a TAR archive.
<xubuntu36w> I must first open Thunar and then browse to the drive.  Only then can I resume the movie.
<Axzercion> xubuntu335, either way, it should unpack to 2 folders and a install.sh file like it does on my machine :)
<xubuntu335> Azxercion: named scangearmp2-3.00-1-deb.tar-1 . I am gonna unpack now.
<Axzercion> okay :)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: "Archive type not supported"
<Axzercion> oh great. can you rename the file to end with .tar?
<xubuntu36w> i know how to permanently mount a drive using fstab but I don't think the network is up when fstab gets loaded so I don't think that's the way to do it
<Axzercion> xubuntu36w, why not use gigolo?
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: OK! Two folders and install.sh. Trying to open terminal in same file manager "place" as the two folders + shows with the install command you sent.
<xubuntu36w> is that what gigolo does?  I did some googling and most of the tutorials are pretty old.  I figured things would be simpler since I can get to the drive in Thunnar
<Axzercion> xubuntu36w, gigolo just mounts whatever you tell it to mount, but in this case it's the auto-connect that might be interesting to you
<xubuntu36w> I'll check it out.  Thanks!
<Axzercion> I'm not 100% sure how it handles the stand-by when running a movie, but it should at least re-mount the share after a standby
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Installation completed. That seems easy now!
<Axzercion> ok, then now it's time to turn the printer off and on again and THEN try to print something from mousepad :)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: You read my mind.
<flocculant> xubuntu36w: I use nfs
<flocculant> xubuntu36w: if I have a vid playing and suspend - then wake up - I just hit play, and it plays
<xubuntu36w> flocculant:  that's exactly what I want.  nfs easily configured?
<flocculant> can't remember tbh - I did it about 5 years ago and just copy what I need :p
<flocculant> wasn't hard iirc
<Axzercion> server just needs to support it :)
<flocculant> xubuntu36w: but - it's a Linux thing - not sure it works if ntfs etc
<xubuntu36w> hmmm.  mint 17.3
<xubuntu36w> should be good.
<flocculant> the partitions are all linux type?
<flocculant> and mint support should be a deal for mint ;)
<flocculant> oh boo - I suspended in the middle of an installation test ... sigh
<Axzercion> hahaha
<xubuntu36w> yup.  It's just the 2nd drive on my mint PC.  I store all my media on it and want to have simple access from my laptop
<flocculant> too many windows hidden lol
<flocculant> xubuntu36w: well as long as it's ok with nfs then should be fine
<xubuntu36w> thanks, got some thngs to try after lunch.
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo - I don't portmap
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Printer is obviously trying to print (mechanical sounds, printer door opens, appears not to be grabbing paper). Needs restart (according to screen on printer). Will investigate and get back right now.
<Axzercion> alright man :)
<Axzercion> at least it's doing something now hahaha
<flocculant> \o/
<Axzercion> omnomnom paper :)
<flocculant> xubuntu335: assuming all goes ok - please return to the mailing list to sya what you did to fix it - doesn't leave people wondering and also leaves the fix behind
<Axzercion> i've got to get some sleep, but let me know if it all works xubuntu335. I'll be back tomorrow around the same time if it didn't :)
<xubuntu335> Axzercion: Now says it is out of ink, which is possible, but I doubt it. Thanks for everything. Now I gotta eat and do all the things I was putting off while working with you. When I get some ink, I will be back to try the other printer functions, connecting to wi-fi and getting fax to work is a fools errand. Thanks once more.
<xubuntu56w> Where is the irc support for Lubuntu ? Is it removed ?
<knome> in #lubuntu
 * genii wonders if it's currently +r
<xubuntu56w> How can i get there from here ?
<genii> /join #lubuntu
<xubuntu56w> Thank you.
<diogenes_> or teleport like in quake 3 :)
<daffy1234> Hi. I want to convert my ext4 to btrfs, but btrfs-convert says "Command not found". apt says btrfs-progs and btrfs-tools are at their newest versions.
<daffy1234> I'm on 18.04
<daffy1234> Oh I should mention I ran this on a live usb
<knome> daffy1234, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=854489 =
<ubottu> Debian bug 854489 in btrfs-progs "btrfs-progs: please stop shipping btrfs-convert" [Important,Fixed]
<knome> that looks like the source reason why it's missing
#xubuntu 2018-07-31
<daffy1234> knome, that stinks. Is there any way to go about converting to btrfs without a full reinstall?
<Babloyi> arrrrghhhhh....why don't python people just decide which python they want to use, and stick with it...instead, I have to constantly deal with errors because some imported thing was imported in 2 or 3 and what I'm doing doesn't run
<Babloyi> I keep running into conflicts in the terminal because I don't know for which version of python whatever I just installed works
<Babloyi> and then it ends up being a tangled mess
<pmjdebruijn> i'm not quite sure what you mean?
<pmjdebruijn> v2 and v3 are seperated
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: ?
<Babloyi> maybe
<Babloyi> but like stuff with pip
<Babloyi> which pip will run when I pip?
<Babloyi> it should've been 3, but I suspect it was 2
<Babloyi> and every time I pip, I get a message that my pip is old
<pmjdebruijn> did you need pip at all? aren't the libraries you need already packaged in the ubuntu repositories?
<Babloyi> and now pip won't run at all
<Babloyi> apparently panda is not
<pmjdebruijn> python-pandas python3-pandas ?
<Babloyi> I have to pip them like that?
<pmjdebruijn> no
<pmjdebruijn> those are the ubuntu packages
<pmjdebruijn> where you can avoid pip
<pmjdebruijn> completely
<pmjdebruijn> also
<pmjdebruijn> there's python-pip (pip/pip2)
<pmjdebruijn> and python3-iip (pip3)
<pmjdebruijn> which I guess both do the obvious thing
<Babloyi> I installed both
<Babloyi> and now pip doesn't work :D
<Babloyi> neither does pip nor pip3
<Babloyi> lets see if installing pandas directly works :D
<Babloyi> now it tells me xlrd doesn't exist :/
<Babloyi> I'm going to have to do this one by one for everything :(
<Raj_> hi
<Raj_> how to install the printer
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: how does it not work? what error do you get? put it on pastebin?
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: also if pip worked before, what did you do before it stopped working?
<Babloyi> it was giving me an error that main does not exist, pmj
<pmjdebruijn> what exactly
<Babloyi> but I installed pandas directly
<pmjdebruijn> thing is
<Babloyi> so it isn't a problem anymore
<pmjdebruijn> usually it's bad idea, to just find the way is least resistenace
<pmjdebruijn> not sure what "manual" install entails
<Babloyi> whatever works :D
<pmjdebruijn> that's a bad attitude :)
<pmjdebruijn> :D
<Babloyi> ImportError: cannot import name 'main'
<pmjdebruijn> kidding
<Babloyi> is what it said when I tried running pip
<Babloyi> or pip3
<Babloyi> but it doesn't matter anymore, I guess
<Babloyi> pip can go pip itself
<pmjdebruijn> i'm sortof not sure pip is the real issue
 * pmjdebruijn isn't a python expert either
<pmjdebruijn> but i've never seen pip break yet
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: you could run 'debsums -s' to see if some package was broken
<Babloyi> thanks, 256kb extra used up now!
<pmjdebruijn> ???
<Babloyi> debsums wasn't installed, I had to install it :P
<pmjdebruijn> it's very useful
<Babloyi> ok :D
<Babloyi> nice
<Babloyi> lots of problems popping up
<Babloyi> and debsums seems to be lost
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: "lost"
<pmjdebruijn> "lots of problems"
<Babloyi> I wonder how long this is going to take :D
<Babloyi> I mean it is hung
<Babloyi> doing stuff
<pmjdebruijn> if debsums shows you a lot of errors, you've got a deffective install
<Babloyi> what does debsums do exactly :D
<Babloyi> probably do
<pmjdebruijn> -s = silent = only errors
<Babloyi> ah
<pmjdebruijn> it checks checksum of all packages
<Babloyi> it repairs missing packages or something?
<Babloyi> ah
<pmjdebruijn> no only checks
<pmjdebruijn> also
<pmjdebruijn> the error you describe seems relevant to pip version 10
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu doesn't ship version 10
<Babloyi> really? Because it is telling me "debsums: changed file ...."
<Babloyi> 8.something, pmj
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: pastebin
<Babloyi> I got it to upgrade to 18
<Babloyi> but that causes problems too
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<Babloyi> debsums is still changing things
<pmjdebruijn> debsums doesn't change anything
<Babloyi> literally saying "debsums: changed file ..."
<Babloyi> as output
<pmjdebruijn> yes
<Babloyi> for loads of things
<pmjdebruijn> something changed it
<pmjdebruijn> as oppossed to what it should be
<pmjdebruijn> changed = past tense
<Babloyi> so this list of things that are changed, should I repair them one by one?
<pmjdebruijn> if that list is long, a system reinstall might be better
<pmjdebruijn> again, pastebin that list
<Babloyi> "warning parsing file ... missing maintainer" and  "changed file ..."
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: please put the output on pastebin
<Babloyi> missing maintainer is some old game I never got around to, I think
<Babloyi> memoirencode :D
<Babloyi> such a confusing technical name
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: please put the entire output of debsums on pastebin.com
<Babloyi> ok
<Babloyi> https://hastebin.com/adugozusoy.java
<pmjdebruijn> that's all?
<Babloyi> yup
<Babloyi> that not a lot?
<Babloyi> how do you uninstall something in xubuntu? Want to get rid of memoir encode :D
<pmjdebruijn> apt-get purge memoirencode:i386
<pmjdebruijn> probably
<pmjdebruijn> what does pip --version say and pip3 --version say
<Babloyi> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Babloyi>   File "/usr/bin/pip", line 9, in <module>
<Babloyi>     from pip import main
<Babloyi> ImportError: cannot import name main
<Babloyi> oops
<Babloyi> well, yeah
<Babloyi> sorry :D
<Babloyi> but yeah, that for both
<Babloyi> pip3 one does /usr/bin/pip3 of course, but the rest is the same
<pmjdebruijn> did you run 'sudo pip install pip --upgrade' by any chance?
<pmjdebruijn> if so 'python3 -m pip uninstall pip' might fix it
<Babloyi> I didn't sudo, but yeah
<Babloyi> ok
<pmjdebruijn> so that's what broke your pip
<pmjdebruijn> if you get PIP from packages
<pmjdebruijn> so should mess with it outside of packages
<pmjdebruijn> so you shouldn't ...
<pmjdebruijn> btw did you googled for that error, those suggestions is one of the first pages you'll get
<Babloyi> but my package has pip as version 8.1.1
<pmjdebruijn> so?
<Babloyi> that's less than 10, which is old or something? :D
<pmjdebruijn> so?
<Babloyi> you said that was a problem :D
<pmjdebruijn> I don't recall saying that
<pmjdebruijn> pretty sure I didn't
<Babloyi> ohyes
<Babloyi> sorry
<Babloyi> that was someone in the python channel
<pmjdebruijn> bypassing the package system usually isn't a good idea
<Babloyi> ok
<pmjdebruijn> if you need a newer pip version, it's usually time to consider whether or not to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu altogether
<pmjdebruijn> where everything is newer
<pmjdebruijn> not just one package
<Babloyi> yeah, I'm still on 16.04
<Babloyi> waiting on the LTS upgrade
<pmjdebruijn> which isn't a problem per se
<pmjdebruijn> Babloyi: it's available IIRC
<Babloyi> which will never come :(
<Babloyi> nope
<pmjdebruijn> considering you've been messing around with your system a fair bit, consider reinstalling if you can spare the time :)
<pmjdebruijn> but you can force the upgrade btw
<Babloyi> yeah, but that causes problems sometimes
<Babloyi> was considering reinstalling
<Babloyi> when the upgrade showed up :D
<Babloyi> As for right now..."Checking for a new Ubuntu release. No new release found." :(
<rockyh> hello! How to enable the system bell in Xubuntu 16.04?
<rockyh> which can ring, for example, when the bell character is printed on terminal, or when an error is generated
<rockyh> in the Audio settings I only found settings related to the Audio card, rather than the system sounds
<xubuntu51w> I can't seem to install 'gcolor2'. I've tried snap, apt-get, and even downloaded it from Sourceforge. I know that Xubuntu comes with gpick, but most times I prefer the simplicity of gcolor2.
<Spass> xubuntu51w, I'm not using gcolor2, but your other option is to configure gpick and disable some not wanted things, make it simpler
<Spass> does gcolor2 show some errors when you want to run it?
<Spass> (from the terminal)
<Spass> gcolor2 is no longer in the newest repos, but you can still download the DEB directly from here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcolor&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Spass> it's not guaranteed to work on 16.10+, it may have some missing dependencies
<xubuntu51w> when i download it, the terminal says 'no'  /usr/bin/gcolor2, no such file or directory
<qwebirc97168> hello i have a question about non pae kernel
<qwebirc97168> is 12.04 the latest version of non pae xubuntu?
<genii> "Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained. " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Unit193> And I might add, that version is out of support.
<Invisible> Hello
<Invisible> Anyone here?
<pleia2> Invisible: people tend to come out of the woodwork when you ask a question they think they can answer :) did you have a question about Xubuntu?
<Invisible>  <--having trouble with Acer laptop install (blew away Windoze) v18LTS
<Invisible> efi issues, no doubt
<Invisible> usb version boots/works
<Invisible> install fails typically on grub2 install at install of efi
<Invisible> apparently it is a common problem
<Invisible> but none of the solutions I have seen on the forums seem to work
<pmjdebruijn> Invisible: have you updated your laptop to it's latest available EFI?
<pmjdebruijn> Invisible: is it a 64bit EFI?
<Invisible> running try number 11 now
<pmjdebruijn> some supercheap laptops have a 32bit EFI
<pmjdebruijn> Invisible: was the preinstalled Windows version 32bit or 64bit?
<Invisible> laptop is new...no updates...formated away windoze 10
<Invisible> 64 bit
<pmjdebruijn> then EFI should be 64bit too
<pmjdebruijn> good
<pmjdebruijn> you might need to reinstall Windows to update EFI though
<pmjdebruijn> not sure what option Acer might give you
<Invisible> is a Slim 1 laptop...dual core...be surprised if it has any 32 bit
<pmjdebruijn> spin 1?
<Invisible> Reinstall Windoze may not be an option.  This unit came with no media.
<pmjdebruijn> many cheap laptop (like 300EUR) are EFI crippled
<Invisible> I know I can't change the bios from efi
<Invisible> boots the usb just fine, though
<Invisible> runs xubuntu OK from usb
<Invisible> yep...spin 1
<pmjdebruijn> presumably it has eMMC
<Invisible> yes
<pmjdebruijn> are you using 18.04.1 media?
<Invisible> latest one...LTS version
<Invisible> 18-something
<Invisible> downloaded yesterday
<Invisible> 64 bit version
<pmjdebruijn> that should be 18.04.1, but do check it
<pmjdebruijn> no need to be vague
<pmjdebruijn> Invisible: what BIOS/EFI version does your laptop have 1.0.8 ?
<Invisible> not sure
<Invisible> how can I check
<pmjdebruijn> boot into your EFI
<Invisible> <--not good with efi
<pmjdebruijn> <--not good with your particular laptop
<Invisible> how do I "boot into efi"
<pmjdebruijn> Invisible: i'm sure it has a manual
<Invisible> Yep...read it in 6 seconds.  Plug it in.  Mash the power button.
<pmjdebruijn> https://au.answers.acer.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/7550/~/changing-boot-order
<pmjdebruijn> maybe that works
<Invisible> Then there were 4 other pages of the same in different languages
<Invisible> I can get into the machine startup bios, if that's what you mean
<pmjdebruijn> yes
<Invisible> Have to kill this session first
<pmjdebruijn> it's EFI these days
<Invisible> Install failed, by the way on creating config file
<pmjdebruijn> do you still have the exact error message that was generated?
 * pmjdebruijn wonders how well the ubuntu installers has been tested with eMMC
<pmjdebruijn> given that that's a very recent thing, exclusively on very low end machines
<Invisible_> OK...back, I think
<pmjdebruijn> and?
<Invisible_> In boot setup
<Invisible_> System BIOS verson 1.05
<pmjdebruijn> so that's fairly old
<pmjdebruijn> updating it MIGHT solve your issue, or it might not
<pmjdebruijn> it will however fix some of the CPU security vulnerabilities
<pmjdebruijn> or at least mitigate, but that's another matter altogether
<pmjdebruijn> so I would considering updating the EFI anyhow
<pmjdebruijn> and I would update it before taking the device into general use
<Invisible_> OK...since I have to call Acer for that, I guess I'll look into restoring windows 10
<pmjdebruijn> as for ubuntu install failing
<pmjdebruijn> do you still have the error message?
<Invisible_> Not at the moment.  But it is during the grub2 install.  I think it was something like freezing at "Installing grub2_efi_x64"
<Invisible_> near the end of the process...after the kernel and ram configurations
<pmjdebruijn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<pmjdebruijn> that might be helpful
<pmjdebruijn> particular /var/log/installer
<pmjdebruijn> and trying to run 'ubiquity -d'
<Invisible_> tough to run once it freezes...I could try booting with the USB and see if the log is intact
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> so if you reboot any logs be gone
<pmjdebruijn> but
<pmjdebruijn> does the entire machine freeze?
<pmjdebruijn> not just the installer?
<pmjdebruijn> Invisible_: btw, did you disable Secure Boot ?
<pmjdebruijn> while it shouldn't be needed, some people do refer to doing that
<Invisible_> I have tried with secure enabled and disabled
<pmjdebruijn> Invisible_: are you sure the entire system froze?
<Invisible_> and tried enabling and pointing the efi DB to a file in /boot/efi
<pmjdebruijn> efi db?
<Invisible_> Not certain...but when running the install from the usb without booting xubuntu first, it is not possible to get to a terminal
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> just boot into the live environment
<pmjdebruijn> you can run ubiquity from there
<Invisible_> if you have security on, you can go to the boot menu and point it to a .wri file created by the install
<pmjdebruijn> the logging might explain
<Invisible_> I did that once....can do it again to use a terminal....will try that.
<Invisible_> acer says I'm hosed as far as getting windoze back...have to create a restore disk FIRST before doing anything else.
<Invisible_> would have been good to know BEFORE I did the first linux install
<pmjdebruijn> if you get a new laptop it's usually a good idea to run bios/efi update stuff
<pmjdebruijn> as with most cheap laptops it's windows only
<pmjdebruijn> same goes for Intel ME updates if available
<pmjdebruijn> so you might want to check for that as well "Intel Management Engine"
<Invisible_> OK...Acer is sending me (snail-mail) a new Windoze distro...
<Invisible_> Meanwhile, I am running another install attempt after booting USB with secure boot OFF and Erase entire disk option
<Invisible_> ok...should be approaching the crash point
<Invisible_> yep...here it is:  ubuntuubiquity: Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<Invisible_> That's where it stops
<Invisible_> WOAH!  It kept going
<Invisible_> I'm blaming ALIENS!
<Invisible_> Cleaning up temp directories now....seems to be making a meal of it.
<Invisible_> Interesting.  That's the first time I ran it from the booted USB.  My usual procedure is to select INSTALL from the boot menu.
<Invisible_> Still cleaning up temp directories
<Invisible_> Seems to be taking its time
<Invisible_> seems stuck now
<Invisible_> system is running however
<Invisible_> looks like a bug in the ubiquity script.  Went to deleting temp directories twice.  Now it is plowing through timeouts for directories that do not exist.
<Invisible_> That'll take a while
<Invisible_> Warning:  Source ID nnnn was not found when attempting to remove it.
<Invisible_> Stopped it and booted.
<Invisible_> right to the grub> prompt
<FurretUber> Hi, what program is the responsible for running the keyboard shortcuts? Sometimes some of the keyboard shortcuts stop working and I don't know what may be wrong
<FurretUber> This happens since a long time (Xubuntu 16.04 already had issues, now I'm using 18.04) and I can't find where it fails
<FurretUber> I'm running xfsettingsd with debug option. To start xfsettingsd in debug mode I set it to run  "env XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon" on startup of the session
<FurretUber> Is there another program (as xfconfd) that I should set to run in debug mode (if available)?
<xubuntu20w> Help In download there is no complete grub package!
#xubuntu 2018-08-01
<xubuntu65i> Obrigado!..^^
<Samantha_> how do I make xubuntu light dm look like win 95?
<TheSilentLink6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m7129> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tinyhippo3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iownall5550> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#xubuntu 2018-08-02
<donofrio> How do I disable bluetooth forever (or till I "enable it!") aka disabled by default?
<donofrio> just installed on my cr-48 ;) https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoMJPD10ZUtHeOhNUJQ
<donofrio> any hope of workaround for my wifi issues, it keep dropping the nic - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6K5d8nkxHM/
<well_laid_lawn> even though I am registered and identified by freenode for the last couple of days I have been sentt to ##ubuntu-unregged
<well_laid_lawn> can someone fix that ?
<Babloyi> has been happening to me recently as well
<Babloyi> I just figured it was because my net slowed down, and I was joining a channel before the nickserv command went through
<Babloyi> you could probably fix that with a wait between the nickserv command and the join command
<well_laid_lawn> nope - freenode shows me recognised before I'm bumped by #xubuntu ...
<Babloyi> hmmm
<Babloyi> dunno, then
<nomenon> use sasl
<nomenon> it solved all my auth problems
<nomenon> well_laid_lawn, Babloyi ^^
<well_laid_lawn> nope - freenode shows me recognised before I'm bumped by #xubuntu ...
<nomenon> sounds like you got some moss in your lawn
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<nomenon> :)
<donofrio> dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gy9DjfkfVB/ , hw photo and inxi @ https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoMJPD10ZUtHeOhNUJQ my wifi is not working (I mean it does then throws the errors as dmesg shows)
#xubuntu 2018-08-03
<cousteau> Hi!  I don't like the default touchpad settings nor the ones offered by the "mouse and touchpad" application so I wrote my own script to set them up at login.  However it seems to be executed *before* the XFCE ones, so those overwrite mine.  What can I do?
<cousteau> I put my script on Session and Start
<diogenes_> cousteau, 1. either add sleep 10/20 or whatever 2. make a systemd service that will run after the system settings
<cousteau> ok
<cousteau> can't I just tell Mouse and Touchpad to not touch my touchpad?
<cousteau> I guess I'll go with the sleep solution, but it sounds kinda hacky
<diogenes_> cousteau, no clue about that one but if your script works then you just add: sleep 15; <your command>
<cousteau> oh, no need to write something like `bash -c 'sleep 15; <my command>`?
<cousteau> I needed that for my "custom volume keyboard shortcuts" inside Keyboard
<diogenes_> cousteau, yeah in some cases you need to put it like this: sh -c "sleep 15; /path/to/script OR simply <command>"
<cousteau> ok I added just sleep 20, let's see if it works :)
<cousteau> if not, I'll try with bash -c
<diogenes_> and double quotes
<cousteau> I prefer single quotes
<cousteau> but yeah
<Chipm0nk> Can I use xubuntu desk bar at the bottom instead of the top?
<Spass> Chipm0nk, you mean the panel? yes, you can easily change its position
<Chipm0nk> Yeah, I don't like it being on the top of my screen, I like it at the bottom. Just like lubuntu.
<Chipm0nk> That's the only reason why I'm not using it. I tried to change it before but it wouldn't let me.
<Spass> in the panel settings - https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences - uncheck 'Lock panel' and drag it to the bottom
<Chipm0nk> You're awesome!
<Spass> clicking and dragging on the left handle
<Spass> then lock it again :)
<Chipm0nk> Thanks. 😃
<Spass> no problem, remember that you can also add "Menu" label to the main menu (Whisker Menu) if you want
<Spass> well, it doesn't have to be "Menu" of course, any text
<Chipm0nk> Thanks mate.
<appa> I like to add two panels, apps on the bottom, info on the top
#xubuntu 2018-08-04
<asante> I wanted to change from awesome WM to xmonad and have autologin enabled. Unfortunately I haven't configured xmonad correctly, yet, so starting xmonad gives me only a black screen. I can still login via console. Can anyone tell me, how to switch the standard WM back to awesome or xfce via the command line? I have already changed the session in ~/.dmrc back to awesome with no effect
<asante> OK, was able to disable auto login in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
#xubuntu 2018-08-05
<BiggerHammer> I was able to fix my Acer Spin1 problem...more or less.
<BiggerHammer> Apparently, the install for 18.04 only crashes near the end with the UEFI setup.  It does actually load grub.
<BiggerHammer> I was able to create a custom grub.cfg file with the appropriate disk and kernel parameters that allowed it to boot without messing with the silly board bios mess.
<BiggerHammer> So..steps were...install to the hang-up/crash point....gather the data for the grub.cfg and create the file in /boot/grub
<BiggerHammer> reboot
<BiggerHammer> I have one remaining problem...but I can live with it for a while....
<BiggerHammer> when I use apt to install new software, it tries to finish the grub install that failed....hanging once again...
<BiggerHammer> since this is always at the end of a requested install, I can just kill the process and enjoy life...a pain, but one I can manage.
<FurretUber> Somebody knows what may be the issue that causes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-screenshooter/+bug/1758707 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758707 in xfce4-screenshooter (Ubuntu) "Copy to clipboard fail sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<puff> I was using chrome and must have accidentally hit some keyboard shortcut.  The chrome window went to fullscreen mode, and also the tabs disappeared.  Also, it's got always on top turned on somehow.  I've managed to get it out of fullscreen mode, but I can't figure out how to get the tabs back and how to turn off always-on-top.
#xubuntu 2019-07-29
<Fran22> Hi, someone who speaks spanish, please?
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pragomer> hi. sorry for this total noob question, but where in xubuntu 18.04 can I find a screenlocker (light-locker) that locks after few minutes?
<diogenes_> pragomer, apt list --installed | grep locker and apt list --installed | grep saver
<pragomer> oh I got it. it was under "energy"
<Emmanuel70> I am looking for Intel Display drivers for Xubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<diogenes_> Emmanuel70, it's backed into the kernel already, i915.
<courageous> is anyone here?
<delta27> *echo*
#xubuntu 2019-07-30
<Aavar> How can I select line input (not micrphone) in arecord?
<diogenes_> Aavar, why not in pavucontrol?
<Aavar> diogenes_: I dont know. What is pavucontrol?
<Aavar> diogenes_: I'm sorry, I asked this in the wrong channel. I don't use x11
<diogenes_> happens
<Aavar> :)
<xubuntu80w> I am 85 and am running a new barebones NUC multi-boot with 6 linux OS's. XUBUNTU is my favorite and Xfce is my favorite desktop. The last 2 Xfce installs refuse to let me have a LEFT HANDED MOUSE. I have inquired here and at Xfce, but I guess I didn't watch closely enough for answers. Weeks have gone and I figured someone in the world would also wa
<xubuntu80w> nt a left mouse, and the bug would get fixed. NOTHING. Now, there is a possibility that either Mr. Mouse or the NUC is fubar. If you can provide me with something it will be appreciated.
<Unit193> I appear to have left option right in xfce4-mouse-settings..
<Unit193> xubuntu54w/xubuntu80w: You asked about left handed mice, I see the option right in xfce4-mouse-settings for left handed ones both with a real mouse and trackpad.  On 4.12 and 4.13.
<xubuntu80w> Unit193 right, but IT DOES NOT WORK!
<Unit193> Just tried it now, my mouse is now funky and the buttons are reversed.
<brainwash> I've seen a bug report for this issue
<Unit193> I believe there's been some sort of issues if both synaptics and libinput are installed.
<Unit193> ...Though I have xserver-xorg-input-libinput and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics so perhaps not.
<brainwash> but only one is loaded and used
<xubuntu54w> Thanks 193. this is happening to me on 3 Xfce's
<xubuntu54w> Ku, U, and Mint seem to be OK
<brainwash> which xubuntu release is that?
<xubuntu80w> Thanks 193. and all of You. I can be reached at:  natboth@gmail.com
#xubuntu 2019-07-31
<n-iCe> hi
<devilspie> Hi, I locked my Xubuntu 19.04 system and went to sleep. Then later in the morning, I found that it had been shut down /suspended. I never had this issue with Vanilla Ubuntu. It would have been locked mode however long I kept it that day
<jonzen> 1st thing i do is shut down all power management and install xscreensaver
<jonzen> it locks
<jonzen> and it never gets stuck in limbo
<devilspie2> oh..Thanks jonzen. Let me try that
<Unit193> xfce4-screensaver is a slightly nicer one than xscreensaver, seems to work decently enough for me.
<jonzen> im hung up on flip clock screensaver gluqlo
<jonzen> ill give xfce4-screensaver a try  ths Unit193
<Unit193> 0.1.7 seems to have worked out the kinks.
<jonzen> dont happen to know if gluqlo works with it do ya
<Unit193> Can't say I know what that is.
<jonzen> its a digital flip clock screensaver
<Unit193> If it comes with xscreensaver, then it should.
<jonzen> im old and wake up alot at night   like to see a giant clock  lol
<jonzen> doesnt come with but is easily added
<jonzen> speaking of sleep  g'nite
<friendlyGoat> hey i was wondering, this is probably gonna sound stupid but anyone know how to compress something like crazy? i have a folder thats 150mb and i'd like to make it 8mb
<Unit193> What's contained in the folder?
<friendlyGoat> images, gifs, and a few videos
<Unit193> Not gonna happen.
<friendlyGoat> dammn
<Unit193> tar Jcf mystuff.tar.xz myfolder/
<Unit193> Images and videos don't compress well, you could perhaps convert them to lower quality, but it's not going to be 8mb
<friendlyGoat> hmm what if i put the videos into a different thing? then how would i fare?
<Unit193> "different thing"?
<friendlyGoat> folder, pardon
<Unit193> If you move the videos out of the folder, sure the folder will get smaller. :P
<jonzen> mornin
<knome> hello
<jonzen> im bored  retirement sux
<knome> we have #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support question discussions
<jonzen> thats ok  plenty of places to talk to people
<xubuntu54w> Hello
<xubuntu54w> I need drivers, especially the one for Intel HD Graphics 4000, but can't find it anywhere. Any help?
<xubuntu54w> Is anyone even here
<xubuntu54w> .
<n-iCe> Hi
<brainwash> xubuntu54w: you need them for what?
<n-iCe> xubuntu is just perfect
<n-iCe> there is nothing I have tested that don't work.
<n-iCe> is clean, neat, beautiful, smooth, fast
<n-iCe> great job guys
<knome> n-iCe, thank you :)
<n-iCe> no, thank you
<n-iCe> knome: how are you?
<knome> good good :)
<knome> and you? having a relaxing summer?
<n-iCe> Yeah, configurating xubuntu.
<n-iCe> I don't work today.
<n-iCe> So enjoying.
<knome> heh
<knome> configuring isn't my favorite thing, but better than real work ofc :P
<knome> anyway, movie timeish
<knome> hf
<n-iCe> what movie!!
<knome> a finnish one :P
<n-iCe> is that the name of the movie?
<knome> no
<knome> yösyöttö
<knome> (no joke...)
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> so I can't watch it lol, ok enjoy
<knome> indeed ;)
<knome> will do
<obeardly> Looking for assistance with xubuntu.  I have a Asus Tuf gaming laptop with the ryzen proc and nvidia card.  After an install and a kernel upgrade using ukuu, everything is working.  However, I'm still stuck using the nouveau mod for my vid card.  When I open "Software and Updates", it doesn't give me options for additional drivers. Anyone have any ideas?
<obeardly> the vid card is a the gtx1660ti, but the ryzen 7 3750h also has a RX vega 10 gpu on it.
#xubuntu 2019-08-01
<bathyphila> Hello, I've been having some problems with the Touchpad randomly being disabled on a Lenovo Ideapad 130s-11IGM. The only changes I have made to the distro have been downloading and installing updates and installing a wireless driver. After installing the updates my touchpad stopped working, but it was fixed using apt get install xserver-xorg-input-
<bathyphila> synaptics. Since then I have been having problems with the touchpad randomly becoming disabled while I am using it, usually while the left mouse button is being held to scroll. If I attach a USB mouse while it is initially frozen I can move the cursor and right click with the USB mouse, but can't left click. Upon restarting the touchpad is usually
<bathyphila> not displayed in the available devices on the mouse/touchpad section of the control panel. It can take multiple boot attempts to get the mouse to reappear. Sometimes the touchpad will function for a second or so after booting, but will then freeze. Also, upon boot I am seeing an uninformative dialog box about a program failure asking if I want to s
<bathyphila> end a report. Also, sometimes within a minute or so after boot I get kicked to a login screen (after having seen my desktop), even though my system is set up to log in automatically. Obviously these may be unrelated issues, but they have appeared all at the same time and the touchpad problem is making the system nearly unusable. Would anyone be kin
<bathyphila> d enough to give me some advice?
<obeardly> bathyphila: I'm not a xubuntu xpert, however, I am quite experienced on a lot of other distros; debian & devuan. I also dabble with arch and gentoo. That being said, this is a known problem in arch and manjaro. There are a number of workarounds, but no solutions that I know of.
<bathyphila> obeardly: I'm interested in any tips you might have.
<obeardly> There is a whole page of these workarounds over at Arch.  Did you happen to come across it?
<obeardly> If not, I can find it for you fairly quickly.
<bathyphila> I did not, do you have a link?
<obeardly> Hold one.
<obeardly> Here is the arch page: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Touchpad_synchronization_issues
<obeardly> Here's a thread at Manjaro: https://forum.manjaro.org/t/synaptics-touchpad-randomly-stop-working-correctly/8418/3
<obeardly> Apparently, it's tied to how xfce sees the trackpad.
<obeardly> Sorry I don't have better info.  I was actually here trying to get some help myself.
<bathyphila> Thanks! At least now I know I'm not alone!
<GreenTea999> Hey guys, Since the final release of XFCE 4.14 is on 2019-08-11. I was thinking of changing OS from Xubuntu 19.04 to Xubuntu 19.10 (Eoan) daily live images. Anyone has any experience with the reliability of the daily live OS and if it is stable enough for a production machine?
<frad> I have a notebook with a ssd and I got a second faster ssd. I want to install xubuntu in this second ssd and use the current ssd of my notebook as a storage drive.
<frad> how could I start? do youknow of any guide?
<diogenes_> frad, so your notebook has two slots for drives?
<frad> diogenes_, yup
<diogenes_> frad, ok and xubuntu is installed on the older one?
<frad> yup
<diogenes_> then just install xubuntu on the new one and that's it.
<frad> what about all my personal configurations diogenes_ ?
<diogenes_> frad, after the installation is done, you boot to your older one and copy all .folders and .files from your /home into the newer drive home/user directory.
<diogenes_> and replace with the newly created ones.
<frad> you mean 'and replace the newly created ones' right?
<diogenes_> frad, yes yes exactly.
<diogenes_> replace the new ones with your older from the old drive.
<frad> ok...
<frad> is it really that simple?
<diogenes_> after you install xubuntu on the new drive, you gonna see 2 xubuntu's in the grub menu, one from older drive and one from the newer and it's not so simple.
<diogenes_> you have to also install all the themes icons applications and so on.
<diogenes_> and only then copy the configs
<diogenes_> i mean if you use some special customized look and feel.
<frad> i mostly use regular icons.
<frad> after I have done all this, how do I configure grub to automatically choose the newer drive to boot xubuntu?
<diogenes_> it will pick the new one automatically.
<frad> oh...
<frad> there is a chance my notebooks bios won't, correct?
<diogenes_> frad, if it recognizes your new ssd then all should be fine.
<frad> ok, im copying all this for reference diogenes_ thanks!
<diogenes_> frad, you're welcome.
<cihhan> hi all. im trying to configure xubuntu 12 for the passwordless login. when i update lighdm.conf, even though the autologin-user is set as ubuntu, it logs in as root, which is not. but i couldnt figure out why and how i can fix it. any suggestions?
<GridCube> xubuntu 12?
<cihhan> GridCube: yes
<GridCube> is xubuntu 12.04 still supported? i don't think it is anymore
<GridCube> >End of Life     April 29, 2015
<cihhan> yeah it is not supported, i know but i cant update the system at this moment
<cihhan> this is why i m just trying to update it
<cihhan> i mean trying to fix it
<GridCube> cihhan: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf is the file you should be working at, right?
<GridCube> cihhan: https://cialu.net/how-to-solve-failed-to-start-session-with-lightdm-and-xfce/
<cihhan> yes -- i have autologin-user=ubuntu but it logs in as root weirdly
<GridCube> is that your username?
<GridCube> your ~/ is called /home/ubuntu/?
<cihhan> GridCube: yes, the username is ubuntu
<bmtest> Is there a Xubuntu YouTube channel, or video HOWTO? I've been using Xubuntu for years, so I know how to use it, but I am trying to help some of my friends with resurrecting machines running Win 7, or, in one case XP, using Xubuntu. I don't see anything for a new user who is familiar with Windows, but needs help setting up the Panel, or creating d
<bmtest> esktop launchers. I do see technical reviews, but that isn't nearly what I'm looking for.
<tomreyn> maybe search also for xfce / xfwm (not 'just' xubuntu)
<bmtest> Yeah. There's some, but they seem to coming from the angle of tweaking / customization, not How to Drive. That's OK. Clearly, there's a gap, and since I've started down this rabbit hole with my friends, I'll see what I can do to fill it.
<well_laid_lawn> someone in #xxfce might hae a useful link
<well_laid_lawn> someone in #xfce might hae a useful link
<brainwash> bmtest: https://docs.xubuntu.org/1804/user/en_GB/index.html
<bmtest> I'll go check. Thanks.
<bmtest> Yeah, I know about the HTML docs. I was looking for something more visual. Thank you.
<bmtest> I've got to go. Thank you very much!
#xubuntu 2019-08-02
<Major_Wedgie> Hello ladies. Which vim is the best to install on xubuntu?
<Major_Wedgie> I want one that has copy/paste integration.
<Major_Wedgie> Alright I'm going to go with vim-gtk3 see how I go. Thanks, bye.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I have installed Xubuntu Bionic on a Thinkpad Helix 3xxx tablet/pc, and the webcam works mainly as rear webcam. How can I fix it so it defaults to front camera?
<melodie> Here are the components :
<melodie> lshw, https://pastebin.com/XPxMSvLx lspci, https://pastebin.com/8ZmExtFP lsmod, https://pastebin.com/aHr2FJzz
<melodie> uname -a :
<melodie> uname -a:
<melodie> Linux helix 4.18.0-25-generic #26~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 27 07:28:31 UTC 2019 x86_64
<melodie> x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<devilspie> Hi, anyone has idea about Clipman in xfce
<devilspie> The package xfce4-popup-clipman needs to be installed to open the pop up menu of clipboard items. It is not available in the repository though it is documented in the XFCE help
<devilspie> https://docs.xfce.org/panel-plugins/clipman/start
<Spass[m]> hello devilspie xfce4-popup-clipman is not a package
<Spass[m]> "Clipman provides the command-line tool xfce4-popup-clipman. When called it popups the main menu."
<devilspie> Oh.. I see. Let me try to bind it with a shortcut key.
<devilspie> Thanks @spass[m]
<devilspie> It works. I didn't see that information carefully
<devilspie> one more thing, the popup always opens at the left corner of the screen. Can we make it to appear in the current mouse location
<Spass[m]> devilspie: not sure if it works, but you can check third tab in the Clipman settings, you should see something like "view menu at the cursor position" option
<Spass[m]> like here - https://docs.xfce.org/_media/extra/clipman/clipman-settings-general.png - but I can see the third tab there "Tweaks" (or something like that, I'm on non-English system)
<devilspie> Got it. I was looking at the xfce4-clipman settings. It is in the xfce4-clipman-plugin settings
<devilspie> Thanks
<melodie> gn
#xubuntu 2019-08-03
<Nolte> Hey, could someone point me to the key/fingerprint used for signing the checksums of the release downloads?
<diogenes_> Nolte, http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/18.04/release/
<Nolte> diogenes_ yes, I already got the download, the checksums and the matching sig...but in order to verify the sig, I need to fetch the pub key of the pair used to create the signature, no?
<Nolte> So I was looking for the key/fingerprint of the "release keys"
<diogenes_> Nolte, https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<Nolte> diogenes_ perfect! Many thanks :)
<diogenes_> yw
<swift110> sup
#xubuntu 2019-08-04
<xubuntu5w> hi all. should i upgrade from 18.04?
<xubuntu5w> hi all
<diogenes_>  hi
<xubuntu5w> should i upgrade from 18.04?
<diogenes_> if there's something that doesn't work right on your system, then it would be a reason.
<xubuntu5w> works great though
<diogenes_> then i'd rather not.
<xubuntu5w> understood
<xubuntu5w> any cool features of Ubuntu u can recommend?
<xubuntu5w> xubuntu
<xubuntu5w> i am a newbie to linux
<xubuntu5w> oh i have a question
<xubuntu5w> i am running on a 4k monitor
<xubuntu5w> and everything is so small
<xubuntu5w> is there an easy way to scale up the size
<xubuntu5w> like in windows or mac
<diogenes_> if you wanna test the 19.04 without installing it and compare to your current 18.04, go here, pick 19.04 and hit start: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<xubuntu5w> thank you diogenes
<diogenes_> you can increase the font and the upcoming final release of xfce promises a better scaling.
<diogenes_> you can as well write a usb stick with 19.04 nd run it off of that usb in live session and see if the scaling has imprved.
<Juan86> Hi guys, I had a quick question. Would voyager xfce be good for a low power laptop?
<xubuntu5w> so i can only increase the font and not scaling for 18.04
<xubuntu5w> ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu5w, afaik so, also you can lower down the resolution.
<xubuntu5w> thank you very much diogenes
<diogenes_> yw
<Juan86> my laptop us running a Intel(R) Core(TM) M-5Y71 CPU @ 1.20GHz
<xubuntu1w> how can i transfer xubuntu to usb ?
<xubuntu1w> and boot this sh1t
<diogenes_> xubuntu1w, first download the iso.
<xubuntu1w> done
<xubuntu1w> br?
<diogenes_> then use etcher
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, I enabled the bottom panel again, but my wm doesn't seem to be repecting it's existance when placing windows
<CrazyLikeAFox> xubuntu 18.04.2lts here
<Spass[m]> CrazyLikeAFox: do you have "Don't reserve space on borders" option enabled maybe?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Spass[m]: Should I not have that?
<CrazyLikeAFox> okay, thank you
<CrazyLikeAFox> That option does not do what I thought it did.
<Spass[m]> yeah it should be disabled
<Spass[m]> that function is not 100% clear, I agree
<Spass[m]> but when you hover over it it shows some more info
<CrazyLikeAFox> Last time I had to set it was when I first installed xubuntu on here, and that was the prior LTS version :s
#xubuntu 2020-07-27
<Trasp> So, I installed xubuntu and apparantly Xfce has its own screensaver now. Took me a solid minute to make it glitch so that I can see what was up on the screen. Can I replace it with xscreensaver? Single user using the system, so I have no need for user switching.
<Trasp> If so, how would I go about it?
<Trasp> So, apparantly, closing the lid and causing the display to power off will cause a glitch so that you can see what was up on the screen before it was locked. Only one of my two laptops here seems be affected for some reason
<Trasp> Doesn't matter if I use xscreensaver (that keeps crashing anyway) or xfce4-screensaver
<Trasp> fwiw...
<Trasp> Has anyone else had this problem, and were you able to fix it?
<gnoob> oh, that's seems weird.  Do you have the proprietary video drivers installed?  Maybe that would change things?
<Trasp> Hm, good point
<Trasp> I wonder how that could cause some race condition, if that's what's going on here (guessing really), but defenitely worth a try
<Trasp> wouldn't have thought of it
<Trasp> bbl
<elmero> hello. did anyone have login error loop in xubuntu 18.04 ? I can not  login
<DarkTrick> @20.10: my app tells me "No module named PyQt5.QtCore". Package `pyqt5` cannot be found online. How would I fix this?
<Trasp> DarkTrick: python-pyqt5
 * DarkTrick tries it
<Trasp> I mean, apt install python3-pyqt5
<DarkTrick> Trasp, sure :)
<Trasp> (Fwiw, drivers didn't make any difference but xss-lock + xsecurelock did a decent enough job of locking the screen.)
<DarkTrick> Trasp, package not available
<DarkTrick> Trasp, sorry, IS available
<DarkTrick> I should learn to type "3"
<Trasp> :)
<xu-irc38w> hi . xubuntu shutdown when i run gui with terminal and write error -16
<Fryziu|2> USB 3 mi nie działa :(
<diogenes_> Fryziu|2, zobacz w BIOS czy jest opcja.
<diogenes_> !pl | Fryziu|2
<ubottu> Fryziu|2: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DarkTrick> anyone else here having `ghostwriter` on 20.04 ?
<DarkTrick> I get a segfault trying to open
<babu> anyone can tell me xubuntu repository?
<babu> anyone can tell me xubuntu repository?
<diogenes_> babu, it uses Ubuntu repos.
<coconut> babu, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<babu> anyone can tell me xubuntu repository?
<coconut> babu, what is the problem?
<babu> i am unable to upgrade lucid
<babu> it says no new version available
<coconut> babu, then your version is EOL
<coconut> babu, you would need to manually change your sources.list to one LTS version higher than you have now.
<babu> yes that's why i am trying to upgrade to next lts
<babu> not not working
<coconut> have you tried to manually changing the repo to ubuntu 12.04.5 lts repo?
<coconut> 10.04.04 is old btw, even for an EOL system
<babu> can you suggest any lightweight distro?
<babu> my pc is 12 years old
<mneptok> what CPU? how much RAM? disk size?
<babu> and they are not supporting x86 anymore
<babu> x86 cpu 3 gb ram and 320gb hdd
<coconut> babu, i don't think i am as precise the other here, but probably latest LTS of xubuntu or ubuntu-mate
<coconut> *others
<mneptok> babu: are you on Xubuntu now?
<coconut> oh... then you need a distro which still support x86
<babu> which one
<mneptok> babu: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name
<babu> is best for programming
<coconut> babu, maybe reading this article? (is around one year old) https://www.techradar.com/news/best-lightweight-linux-distro
<babu> link is not working
<mneptok> babu: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name
<babu> model 23 pentium duelcore
<babu> T4200
<coconut> babu, think you should at least stay away of gnome then
<mneptok> the T4200 is x86_64
<mneptok> not i686
<mneptok> you can run an x86_64 build, but it has to be lightweight, given the RAM size. try Lubuntu.
<babu> and swap size to provide
<tomreyn> i think lubuntu shifted to a new WM with 20.04 which is not light-weight anymore.
<tomreyn> so maybe i3 or something instead.
<mneptok> LXqt not LXDE. still more resource conscious than Xubuntu.
<babu> so which distro is available now for me
<mneptok> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/20.04/release/lubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<babu> so any lightweight 64 bit os will work on my pc right?
<tomreyn> any common linux distro with a light-weight desktop should, yes
<gnoob> it sounds like that is the consensus.  the link coconut posted seems interesting.
<tomreyn> you're just trying to trick babu into actually reading it!
<tomreyn> ;-)
<gnoob> I even skimmed it and it was not my question.  What's wrong with me??
<coconut> think tomreyn has a good advise with i3 (Regolith if you want ubuntu repo) for a lightweight distro. But you have to like it...
<babu> tomreyn, no i am reading
<gnoob> how much space does a standard xubuntu install take?
<gnoob> 9.5GB?
<tomreyn> roughly 10, i'd guess
<pmjdebruijn> babu: bensunlabs might be an option too
<pmjdebruijn> but that's debian based, not ubuntu
<coconut> dunno, haven't checked (and i made my ubuntu mate parition ultra big with 119GB)
<babu> actually currently i am desparately looking for a alternatively option
<gnoob> thanks
<gnoob> someone told me linux lite was a nice OS
<pmjdebruijn> if it's also XFCE based, it's probably just as heavy as xubuntu ?
<babu> is bensenlab for lab :)
<pmjdebruijn> and it looks less polished than xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> babu: not sure what you mean, bunsenlabs is just another distro like any other
<tomreyn> https://distrowatch.com/search.php
<gnoob> pmjdebruijn: probably safe to assume that.
<babu> :)
<babu> ok now tell me what is pae?
<pmjdebruijn> the main issue is of course, that the main big applications that are "heavy" cannot be replaced, like firefox/chromium/libreoffice
<babu> helium/i386. no PAE
<pmjdebruijn> because you just end up with something that's nonfunctional
<pmjdebruijn> babu: PAE means >4GB memory support
<pmjdebruijn> or 3.2GB, I don't recall exactly
<pmjdebruijn> PAE has a architectural "hack" to Intel could put off implementing 64bit
<pmjdebruijn> was*
<pmjdebruijn> then AMD showed them how it's done :)
<pmjdebruijn> babu: bunsenlabs is very lightweight, but it doesn't have a "desktop" like people these days think of it, it's just a panel and window manager
<pmjdebruijn> but if you're strapped for RAM, it might just be great
<Celso> model name	: AMD Sempron(tm) 145 Processor
<pmjdebruijn> babu: you might also want to look into zram/zswap, not sure if it'll help or hurt you, but it might be worth to try
<babu> thanks
<gnoob> I want to increase the size of my partition.  I have empty space on another blank partition.  How do I do this?  It's a Virtuabox machine - FYI.
<gnoob> Looks like I had to boot a live image.
<gnoob> then use that to resize the partition
#xubuntu 2020-07-28
<gnrp> gnoob: Did oyu do it already? The command resize2fs does what you want
<gnrp> you just need the partition to be properly resized, then you can increase the filesystem size
<gnoob> gnrp: I did resize the partition.  I booted the Virtual Machine to a live Image and then used gparted to increase the partition size.
<gnoob> with resize2fs I also would have needed to boot the live image?  The drive can't be mounted?
<gnrp> ah, no, sorry ,then I misunderstood
<gnrp> resize2fs only resizes the filesystem to the partition size, but not the partition itself
<xu-help35w> I have a login loop for no apparent reason, lightdm status show 'PAM unable to dlopen' 'pam_kwallet5.so missing'. Everythings been fine for months, my drivers and permissions are fine. I created a new user in terminal and the same problem. I also 'mv Xuthority Xauthority.old' 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' - nothing fixes it. Xubuntu 20.04, can anyone
<xu-help35w> help? https://i.stack.imgur.com/7k0So.jpg
<xu-help35w> sudo apt install gdm3 - 'fixed'
<vito13> Hi! I have xubuntu 18.04 installed on virtualbox and I'm stuck in the login loop...any suggestions?
#xubuntu 2020-07-29
<b3n10> hi guys, i'm pressing suspend button on my keboard(Fn+F1 which is the suspend key combo) but it doesn't suspend my session. I see in journalctl -xef a message " Suspend key pressed." but nothing happens
<diogenes_> b3n10, look in power manager > general > when sleep button is pressed do what...
<b3n10> ah yeh, thanks, it is set to 'Do nothing'
<b3n10> i can suspend now
<b3n10> alright that's it bye :)
<MoBeats> greetings, when I log into the desktop remotely with x2go I can see all the menu items that I expect to see, but when I log in locally at the machine, some menu items are missing. it doesn't matter if I use whisker or the standard xfce menu. any ideas?
<pmjdebruijn> missing as in you don't see them at all, or the entry is present but the text is missing (so you see an empty space)
<pmjdebruijn> does x2go start a proper session?
<pmjdebruijn> some menu items are tagged as XFCE only
<pmjdebruijn> of whisker thinks it's not running in an xfce session, it might filter those out
<MoBeats> missing as in not present at all. it's actually the local session that's missing the menu items. x2go session is fine.
<pmjdebruijn> MoBeats: do you missing bits match with: grep 'OnlyShowIn*=*XFCE' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<MoBeats> and yes, x2go does start a session.
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> how are you starting the local session? lightdm?
<MoBeats> pmjdebruijn, let me check that
<pmjdebruijn> and?
<MoBeats> it is lightdm
<MoBeats> the missing apps don't match with onlyshowin
<MoBeats> https://pastebin.com/xb3CFwww
<pmjdebruijn> whta ppas are you missing then?
<pmjdebruijn> how is x2go started?
<pmjdebruijn> is it a daemon?
<pmjdebruijn> or does it run a user session?
<MoBeats> I just installed passwordsafe - that's one thing that is missing.
<MoBeats> x2go is a daemon
<MoBeats> the client connects via ssh.
<pmjdebruijn> so it's tunneled via ssh?
<MoBeats> lemme check something.
<MoBeats> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> what does passwordsafe .desktop say?
<MoBeats> it's basically like xdmcp tunnelled over ssh
<MoBeats> let me check..
<MoBeats> just a minute, trying to find it.
<MoBeats> https://pastebin.com/QSjH6sg3
<MoBeats> doesn't say anything special.
<MoBeats> I'm going to try ssh -X 'xfce-panel'  and see what happens if I add a menu there.
<pmjdebruijn> the other thing to keep in mind is, whether there's something in your SSH session that might make a difference
<pmjdebruijn> but I gotta run, stick around maybe someone else might be more helpful
<MoBeats> ok thanks for hlping
<MoBeats> helping*
<xu-irc11w> hi, is there grub2 faq
<MoBeats> seems to be related to categories, btw. The apps were there, just in a different place!
<steshie> Hello, Where can I see my password for Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> steshie, nowhere, it had to be in your memory :)
<steshie> oh my, i have forgotten it
<steshie> and i need it to install vs code
<steshie> does that mean i have to reinstall the whole xubuntu all over again?
<diogenes_> steshie, there are plenty of guides on howto restore the password.
<diogenes_> let's see if bot has any.
<diogenes_> !forgotten password
<steshie> well, i have tried to type 'passwd' in a terminal in xubuntu but i have been unable to
<diogenes_> !restope password
<diogenes_> !restore password
<steshie> should i type "!forgotten password" in the terminal?
<diogenes_> steshie, nope, i'll find some for you.
<steshie> alright, so what should i do with these? "!forgotten password", "!restore password"?
<diogenes_> steshie, those were not for you :)
<steshie> okay, alright
<steshie> then i will just wait :)
<MoBeats> I usually go for live cd chroot method
<diogenes_> ok this is it but at least you have to remember your username: https://itsfoss.com/how-to-hack-ubuntu-password/
<steshie> yes, i remember my username
<diogenes_> i can't believe that bot doesn't have a factoid for it.
<diogenes_> !password reset
<tomreyn> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tomreyn> i think almost all ubottu factoid triggers consist of a single word only
<tomreyn> https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=password
<diogenes_> tomreyn, the funny thing each time i wanted to type !password i was stopping myself thinking: 'it cannot be that simple' :)
<tomreyn> :) you are obviously overqualified for handling the bot
<gnoob> is there an easy way to increase the size of the scroll bar on the right side of windows?  I would like it to be a bit thicker.
<gnoob> also, how do I remover items from my 'Recently Used" on the panel button?
#xubuntu 2020-07-30
<xu-help18w> can the panel (taskbar) be moved to the bottom of the page ?
<gnoob> I just figured it out
<gnoob> go into the panel preferences, then uncheck, lock panel.
<gnoob> Then on the left side of the panel you can use to drag it with the mouse
<gnoob> oh, he gone...
<gnoob> I TRIED!!!
<nikolam> for some reason, weather-applet wasn't displaying weather data, untill I wnt to properties and then it seems like refreshed data by location and now it works.
<gnoob> nikolam; is that a question or just a statement?
<nikolam> I think it is just a statement, since it seems if fixes itself after going to properties.. so it's something like.. semi-bug. Or source have been changed or something about update or just not shutting down system properly etc.
<gnoob> ah, I see you are calling attention to it.
<pragomer> Hi. I installed Xubuntu 20.04 on a PC with a Nvidia Geforce GTX1650. In only get 640x480 and the "additional drivers" dialogue shows a "manual installed driver":
<pragomer> https://i.imgur.com/kWb5Nic.jpg
<pragomer> Never seen this or happened to me. Any idea what could be wrong?
<xu-help55w> Hi, I have a problem. Yesterday I had some problems with no sound, so I purged 'alsa-utils', after which I only have artefacts. GUI is all white with weird black artefacts and the CLI on tty1 is black with white artefacts for each character - making any attempts to correct the problem pretty impossible.
<xu-help55w> So is there a way to get into a CLI without any graphics?
<anotheryou> Hi. Can I set up keyboard shortcuts to resize windows in a specific way? (e.g. 100% height, 33% width)
<anotheryou> I don't want to commit to i3 or something, but love a 2/3rd 1/3rd window split sometimes
<anotheryou> ah and how would I enable multimedia keys?
<anotheryou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys I see no events here
<diogenes_> anotheryou, you mean play/pause next/previous volume up/down?
<anotheryou> diogenes_: exactly
<anotheryou> diogenes_: volume works on the laptop, but not on my mouse which works fine with other OS'
<anotheryou> "xbindkeys -k" also sees no event
<diogenes_> anotheryou, do you have xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin added to the panel?
<anotheryou> diogenes_: I think so. I see an audio panel thing
<anotheryou> sorry for the delay in my reply :)
<diogenes_> anotheryou, right click on the panel > panel > Panel Preferences > Items and see if you have the one on the picture: https://i.imgur.com/Ch6rcXJ.png
<anotheryou> diogenes_: found the setting. It's enabled with the mediakeys checkbox below too
<anotheryou> still not working though. maybe it's the mouse driver or something
<diogenes_> try to follow this workaround how to register the mouse keys if they are pressed and what's the code so try it out: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106736/detect-if-mouse-button-is-pressed-then-invoke-a-script-or-command
<anotheryou> ah oh, thanks for the hitns
<anotheryou> hints
<anotheryou> so...
<anotheryou> the mouse (also) registers as a keyboard, I see that, but it doesn't have any keys "down" when I hit the media keys. I assume I need to assign a keyboard model with media keys to it. Do you know how?
<diogenes_> anotheryou, Settings > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts > Add
<anotheryou> diogenes_: again doesn't register any keybresses
<anotheryou> presses
<anotheryou> well.. it's a comfort thing. I guess I can map something to my real keyboard
<anotheryou> thank you for your help!
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<gnoob> Is it just me or is resising a windows from a bottom corner always hard to do?
<diogenes_> gnoob, it's hard from any corner
<gnoob> diogenes_: I can agree with that but the bottom has alway seemed worse.
<diogenes_> gnoob, as a test you can try this: https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1326779/
<gnoob> Can i really just click the "Install" from that page and it will install?
<diogenes_> gnoob, no, download the archive, open settings > icons and drag-and-drop the archive there.
<diogenes_> i mean settins > appearance > themes
<diogenes_> Style tab and just throw it there then look for it in settings >window manager
<gnoob> diogenes_: Sorry, I know this should be easy.  Under "Appearnce" I see  "Style, Icons, Fonts, Settings"
<gnoob> Style has themes but I can't seem to drag or add any.
<gnrp> gnoob: I made a shortcut. Alt+Left mouseclick is resizing windows
<diogenes_> gnoob, ok then unpack it in /home/user/.themes
<diogenes_> create .themes folder if it's not there.
<ziopeppus2> hi everyone
<diogenes_> !hi | ziopeppus2
<ubottu> ziopeppus2: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gnoob> gnrp: neat, but it seems to be Alt+right mouseclick?
<gnoob> diogenes_: OK, I have it installed.  :) finally
<gnrp> gnoob: Ah, yes, sorry
<gnrp> left is movin
<gnoob> gnrp: that them does seem to grab better.
<diogenes_> gnrp, so it works better?
<diogenes_> sorry gnoob
<gnoob> diogenes_: yes, that does seem better.  The corners of the windows are a little jaged.  Otherwise it looks nice.
<diogenes_> gnoob, there are a few more good ones.
<gnoob> I'll need to browns through that page.
<gnoob> brows
<diogenes_> gnoob, this one is good too: https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1311035/
<gnoob> that's kinda nice.  It changed my borders but not the windows colors.  I guess Aspect did the same thing.
<gnoob> I am running xubuntu as a persistant USB drive.  I am having an issue where whenever my laptop wakes up after being idle I have to press "Windows-key + P" to change the display back to the 2nd monitor.
#xubuntu 2020-07-31
<xu-irc68w> Hi, anyone have a rough ETA on Xubuntu 20.04.1?
<guiverc> xu-irc68w, the 20.04/focal schedule is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule  (ie. august-6th is the current ETA; main & all flavors)
<guiverc> that date is ISO release, not when upgrade tap gets turned on (for bionic upgrades)
<xu-irc68w> guiverc thank you, and for the link to the release schedule page! August-6th...
<guiverc> you're most welcome
<DarkTrick> @calender plugin inside the menu bar: the day numbers here have a padding/margin of 0px. Is that the default for 20.04?
<xu-help45w> i am unable to connect my phone to share files.Furthermore, even file  sharing via usb drive stops in the middle??
<gimzmoe> I need a clue on how to make a rogue kernel process behave.   kworker/0:1+usb_hub_wq  &  kworker/0:1+pm share the same PID, I've got 0 interrupt hits in /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts, which seems the be the most likely cause
<gimzmoe> for others...
<babu> hi there
<babu> anyone here can help me with database setup?
<gimzmoe> babu: what db and what purpose?
<babu> i am running a mysql server for development purpose
<babu> after upgradeing my system i am unable to connect
<gimzmoe> might try #mysql
<babu> ok bro
<babu> hey gimzmoe i think i figure it out...and i think this will work
<babu> i am trying to reconfigure it
<gimzmoe> babu, I usually figure it out and write a script to help me reconfigure it later when I've forgotten
<urie> @saya pemula
<urie> baru mengenal linux
<xu-help94w> Hola tengo problemas con la impresora una samsung m 2020 laxer  alguien me puede ayudar gracias
<coconut> !english | xu-help94w
<ubottu> xu-help94w: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gnoob> I am going to double check that, in theory, I should have no issue installing xubuntu alongside my current windows install? As a dual boot?
<gnrp> gnoob: In theory there are no issues. :P
<gnrp> if you left a partition free, that would be the most ocmfortable way
<gnoob> gnrp: can you clarify the leaving a partition free?   windows takes the entire drive right now.  The Xubuntu install should partition the free space into 3 more partitions, right?  You are suggesting having one more partition that is just blank
<tomreyn> gnoob: i think that's indeed what gnrp is suggesting, and i've seen this suggestion before. on the other hand, i'm also convinced that the installer can shrink an existing ntfs file system and partition and create new partitions for xubuntu next to it.
<tomreyn> that's if the ntfs is in a good state, not awaiting a file system check.
<gnrp> sorry, was afk
<gnrp> yep, this is the preferred way
<gnrp> however, you can try shrinking your windows
<gnrp> but the other way is much safer and stable
#xubuntu 2020-08-01
<uno80> hi everyone
<uno80> i have a question. i am using Xubuntu 20.04 and i am pretty happi with it. i use a Wacom Tablet i can see thath it is recognoised bi my pc, but i can have a GUI to set it up, Choose button functions and things like that. anyone can Help me?
<xu-irc66w> Hi. Brand new hp stream (came with windows 10) has xubuntu 20.04 but I can't access my public lilbrary wifi (which has a captive portal). No problem accessing my cell phone hotspot, though. can you help me? Thanks in advance.
<xu-irc29w> Sorry; got knocked offline. Here was my question: Hi. Brand new hp stream (came with windows 10) has xubuntu 20.04 but I can't access my public lilbrary wifi (which has a captive portal). No problem accessing my cell phone hotspot, though. can you help me? Thanks in advance.
#xubuntu 2020-08-02
<AndroUser> Hello
<AndroUser> Anyone around who might be able to lend a hand to a first time user attempting an install?
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Depends - what is holding you up ?
<AndroUser> I'm using a bootable USB, on a 32-bit system and Xubuntu 18.04. I get a screen saying some ACPI errors of things not found, but it moves on to the loading screen (says Xubuntu and has dots going across), then it goes to a screen that says OK for a bunch of starting services and they're all saying OK. That's when it seems to stall and go to a black screen with a blinking cursor but it won't allow me to type anything
<AndroUser> Tried Alt+Fkeys, and Ctrl+alt+Fkeys... I'm wondering if it's still just installing things and I just need to give it more time or if it's actually having some kind of issue
<AndroUser> Been on this screen for about 20 min
<AndroUser> USB LED isn't showing any activity but the Ethernet port is blinking quite a bit
<Edenaluuk> Hi
<Edenaluuk> I think my Nickname was AndroUser or something, but I had asked about my attempt at an Xubuntu installation
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, if using a 'live' system, did you verify your write to media? or are you running from an installed system on thumb-drive?
<Edenaluuk> I have a blank HDD and the Xubuntu (I believe it's the install iso, not a full OS) on the USB - but I haven't been able to get to a command prompt to do any type of verifications
<Edenaluuk> I don't want to be that annoying guy who doesn't Google things first, but most of what I've found on Google involves entering commands which I haven't figured out
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, when you first boot up, the menu includes a "Check disc for defects" (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck) but note on most boxes you'll see a keys-in-box & person-in-circle type symbols, press a key when you see that to see the menu; applies to all flavors
<guiverc> your other alternative if you're running it, is ctrl+alt+F4 and login to TTY terminal..  (does that work)
<guiverc> my guess from your description is you have squashfs errors (bad write to media), or video/gpu issues (nomodeset required maybe)
<Bashing-om> Edenaluuk: Set in bios to boot the USB - at the splash screen depress the escape key -> language screen; escape key again -> boot options screen, Here see what "check disk for defects' relates. will take a bit of time for the check to run.
<Edenaluuk> Awesome, will give it a try, thank you!
<Edenaluuk> Also doing some digging because it's an old VIA C7 processor and it might be something to do with the CPU instruction sets
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, 18.04 does require a i686 grade cpu I believe (Debian & Ubuntu both call all x86/32bit i386, linux kernel makes distinctions), but you get a clear kernel message saying kernel needed is 686, you hav i586 for example
<Edenaluuk> Got it, I'll do some more googling on that. Thank you!
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, I don't think you'll need to, whilst I don't know/remember your via c7 cpu (I do recall problems with via video having security flaws & thus being dropped from later linux, and all windows), the message is clear in my opinion, or any time I've seen it
<Edenaluuk> Yeah I haven't seen a kernel error, or any errors. Did some further digging and it's Pentium M equivalent (using the P6/i686 microarchitecture), and includes MMX, SSE, SSE2, and SSE3 instruction sets
<Edenaluuk> I think I'll just keep tinkering for a bit lol
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Edenaluuk In 18.04 do we still need to "force" PAE ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE .
<guiverc> I have tested pentium M & pentium 4 machines, most do NOT need to force PAE, however a thinkpad r50p I have DOES require `forcepae --forcepae`  (it's an older pentium M)
<Unit193> Some Pentium M systems might, but regardless Xubuntu isn't really the system to look at for i386.
<guiverc> ^ was referring to 18.04, most required forcepae for 16.04 GA kernel
<Edenaluuk> When the screen with keyboard and man in a circle shows up I'm spamming buttons on my keyboard but it doesn't do anything
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, you have to be pretty quick, too slow & the keystrokes are ignored..
<Bashing-om> Edenaluuk: USB or ps2 keyboard ? maybe check in bios for " enable USB" ?
<Edenaluuk> So I'm not able to even get to the check disk for defects or other suggestions. USB keyboard...but I can use the keyboard on the BIOS screens
 * guiverc just tested a xubuntu 18.04.4 i386 ISO on pentium 4 box nearby, I used space-bar (out-of-habit); but boxes can be unique & act different on the same ISO/media due to different firmware
<guiverc> if the menu doesn't occur, normally I'd try it on another box with intention of running 'check disc for defects' there.. if it fails on both boxes (or I can't get it to appear/run), I assume it's a bad write & return to ISO validation & re-write to media
<guiverc> the other option I alluded to before was trying to switch to term (TTY) and look for squashfs errors (`dmesg|grep squashfs` or equiv) assuming that is possible, if it's not I'd blame bad write to media anyway)
<Edenaluuk> Good call, I'll see if I can get it working on my main PC. Couldn't get to the terminal. Thank you so much for all the help
 * guiverc adds the dmesg|grep will result in what I think of as copyright/version messages, that is good & expcted, errors are not
<Edenaluuk> So the USB is working great on my main PC, checked for disk defects and no errors, so I'm thinking the keyboard just isn't registering, time to play with the BIOS (the mobo has like 40 different jumpers so I'll look through those too...ok so it's more like 10 jumpers, but still a lot more than I'm used to seeing)
<Edenaluuk> Also for posterity, Xubuntu 18.04 has a 32-bit download available, but it appears it was only 64-bit when it was released. I am very open to other distro recommendations for 32-bit systems (and/or if anyone knows of distros known to play nice with via c7-d CPU integrated in a via cx700 chipset mobo)
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, I didn't understand your last, Xubuntu provided 32bit ISOs for 18.04, 18.10 (and into the alpha cycle of 19.04); I know as I tested & used them  (x86 was fully supported till end of 19.04 life)
<Edenaluuk> Maybe I misunderstood/misinterpreted your earlier message that "Xubuntu isn't really the system to look at for i386"
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, that was an opinion, XFCE has now fully upgraded from GTK2 (lighter) to GTK3 and thus uses more resources.. Just like MATE got slower on pentium M laptops, XFCE slowed as it made that move as well... ie progress means things change, older CPUs are limited & can struggle.
<guiverc> You can still use them (I still have a thinkpad t43 on here running 18.04) , but I use it for things it can do, am careful with my software choices, what co-exists in ram (it only has 1.5gb ram)
<guiverc> Edenaluuk, I think you're referring to a message from a developer, not me
 * guiverc clarifies, the slow down of MATE & XFCE as they moved from GTK2 to GTK3 was rather noticable on pentium M, but on higher-grade c2d cpus it was almost undetectable & maybe just because I was expecting it... ie. cpu limitations on really old cpus
<kattalinux> hello all
